# NOMOS Community General Discussion



## wprusak

As there seems to be a group of "regulars" on the NOMOS threads which are opened, it seems like a General Discussion thread where we can get together without having to worry about staying "on topic" would be of value. So if you want to talk anything NOMOS or just talk to other NOMOS fans, we have a place. Might want to talk about NOMOS watches you own, or are "shopping", or lament a watch you bought and then discovered, hey I could have had a NOMOS instead. Or quick questions. Or come in and introduce your self if you are new to NOMOS. Or how your Soccer, errrrr Football, Team is doing in the Word Cup. If this was not a need, then the thread will sink to the bottom of German Watches never to be heard of again.

To get us started, a poll (see above).


----------



## drhr

Owned 5, now with just the Ludwig . . .


----------



## Ottovonn

What's the plural form of Nomos? Nomoii?


----------



## joedel

I own 2 Nomos or Nomii :think: They are a club 36mm & a tangomat ruthenium. the wife is taking the club so i guess i am stuck with the tangomat ;-) Wish there was a dedicated nomos forum in wus


----------



## Dufresne

Good idea. I love my Orion 35mm and was wearing it when Portugal's goal in the 95th minute yesterday nearly induced me to vomit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

Ottovonn said:


> What's the plural form of Nomos? Nomoii?


NOMOS uhren

I defer to my colleague in this matter.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## eliz

I had 1 and I still have 1.
Don't think it'll change anytime soon, as I live by a 1 watch per brand rule.


----------



## Kilovolt

Just one, a one month old Orion Weiss which keeps excellent time.

I take this oppotunity to report an odd thing: two days ago I wore my Orion with its factory strap throughout the day then took it off before showering. When I was ready to go to bed a few hours later I put on a watch with a good lume for the night and as usual I shot an UV flashlight at it to charge the lume. To my surprise my left wrist showed a bright orange strip in the place where the Orion strap has been. The strip was visible only with a UV light.
It is the first time I notice something like this, while I have used the UV flaslight for some years now just for the purpose of charging the lume. I wonder what kind of stuff the Nomos strap left on my wrist, it took a few days and a corresponding number of showers to stop seeing the orange band.

This does not worry me a bit, I am not a health fanatic, but I am just curious about it because I never experienced such a thing before.


----------



## anaplian

I'm from England, I have an Orion on order, and I'd prefer not to talk about the World Cup o|


----------



## flyingpicasso

Kilovolt said:


> Just one, a one month old Orion Weiss which keeps excellent time.
> 
> I take this oppotunity to report an odd thing: two days ago I wore my Orion with its factory strap throughout the day then took it off before showering. When I was ready to go to bed a few hours later I put on a watch with a good lume for the night and as usual I shot an UV flashlight at it to charge the lume. To my surprise my left wrist showed a bright orange strip in the place where the Orion strap has been. The strip was visible only with a UV light.
> It is the first time I notice something like this, while I have used the UV flaslight for some years now just for the purpose of charging the lume. I wonder what kind of stuff the Nomos strap left on my wrist, it took a few days and a corresponding number of showers to stop seeing the orange band.
> 
> This does not worry me a bit, I am not a health fanatic, but I am just curious about it because I never experienced such a thing before.


Nothing to be concerned about...this is just residue from the plutonium. Horween bathes the leather in a radioactive solution of sorts to soften the leather. I've started growing a small finger out of my left wrist where my strap sits. It's mildly uncomfortable, but a great conversation starter!


----------



## Sussexpaul

Love NOMOS in all it's forms. Currently got a Tangente but waiting (impatiently) for an Orion Rose to arrive. It should hopefully be here by the end of the week. There is just something very special about NOMOS watches. If funds ever recover from these purchases I will definitely consider another. The Metro is winking at me!


----------



## Kilovolt

flyingpicasso said:


> Nothing to be concerned about...this is just residue from the plutonium. Horween bathes the leather in a radioactive solution of sorts to soften the leather. I've started growing a small finger out of my left wrist where my strap sits. It's mildly uncomfortable, but a great conversation starter!


I am quite relieved in learning this, thanks. I believed that at Horween they used another type of stuff to treat the leather and give it that rich and warm colour ... although I could not explain the orange glow ...









:-d


----------



## Jfha1210

anaplian said:


> I'm from England, I have an Orion on order, and I'd prefer not to talk about the World Cup o|


Greetings from Spain!!!


----------



## TKnova

I am severely bummed with the removal of the club dunkel manu wind. It was top on my list. 

It may end up being my first used purchase. After I hound the internet that one sitting in the back room of some AD.


----------



## cb23

Sold my tangente a while back... the only flip I completely regret


----------



## Orsoni

I have so far been successful in resisting urges to buy a Tangente however, the Ahoi Atlantik might be enough to drive me over the edge!


----------



## Kainz916

I like the nomos club 36, but the lack of display case back is bugging me to the point where I might not buy the watch because of it, but I love everything else about it. I dont know if I should buy it anyway or wait and buy a higher end nomos or another brand.


----------



## wprusak

TKnova said:


> I am severely bummed with the removal of the club dunkel manu wind. It was top on my list.


 TKnova, this is for my learning. All of my mechanical watches are automatics, haven't even ever thought to purchase a manual wind watch. One thing that did pop out with NOMOS is they have a good number of manual watches. What is the allure of the manual over that automatic that you would not consider say the Club Datum Dunkel which seems to get good reviews here and elsewhere?


----------



## TKnova

I have never owned a manual before and I'd Like to try one out. I tend to really only wear one watch for long periods, so winding it every morning or night does not seem luke much of an issue for me. The second factor is price, it is a pretty big step up from the manual club 36 to the auto dunkel datum.


----------



## opinian

Kainz916 said:


> I like the nomos club 36, but the lack of display case back is bugging me to the point where I might not buy the watch because of it, but I love everything else about it. I dont know if I should buy it anyway or wait and buy a higher end nomos or another brand.


I remember some owners had success asking Nomos to build them display caseback versions of the 36mm Club. The Club Dunkel used to be available with a display back and it would fit with the light-dial Club.

Btw, if you're keen to go used, here's a nice piece at a good price: Nomos Glashutte, 36mm "Club" Ref.701 manual winding in Steel | Passions Watch Exchange - Singapore 2nd Hand Watch Dealer


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

I used to own these three:

Orion Weis
Tangente Sport
Tetra

Selling them was a mistake to put it mildly. In my opinion there is no watch out there like the Orion.


----------



## douglasco

It would be great to have our own Nomos thread. I have just bought a tangente Doctors without borders. Nomos is an excellent manufacturer of watches and deserves a lot more recognition than it gets.


----------



## wprusak

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> I used to own these three:
> 
> Orion Weis
> Tangente Sport
> Tetra
> 
> Selling them was a mistake to put it mildly. In my opinion there is no watch out there like the Orion.


Hopefully you will be able to enjoy NOMOS again someday. Now with all of the watches coming with an in-house movement, you might enjoy a new one even more. Any thoughts on what you might buy if you decided on another NOMOS?


----------



## Baham

Timeless Luxury Watch apparently has a Club Dunkel in stock. But considering that the list price was about $1800, the $2500 they are asking seems a bit much. I bought mine with a steel back from WatchBuys as soon as I learned it had been discontinued.



TKnova said:


> I am severely bummed with the removal of the club dunkel manu wind. It was top on my list. It may end up being my first used purchase. After I hound the internet that one sitting in the back room of some AD.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Baham said:


> Timeless Luxury Watch apparently has a Club Dunkel in stock. But considering that the list price was about $1800, the $2500 they are asking seems a bit much. I bought mine with a steel back from WatchBuys as soon as I learned it had been discontinued.


Are you sure that is for the no-date manual version of the Club? I can't imagine they are selling that at a $700 premium over list. Must be some miscommunication somewhere.


----------



## Aus_Corp

I've got a Club Automat Datum dunkel and I plan on getting the Metro next. Such a cool watch.


----------



## waldoh

I am waiting for the "swing system" to be implemented in a Tangente before pulling the trigger.


----------



## unsub073

If I pick up a 2nd Nomos, it would have to be the Ahoi Atlantik. I have a serious man crush on that watch.


----------



## sduford

unsub073 said:


> If I pick up a 2nd Nomos, it would have to be the Ahoi Atlantik. I have a serious man crush on that watch.


Shouldn't that be watch crush?


----------



## IRBilldozer

flyingpicasso said:


> Are you sure that is for the no-date manual version of the Club? I can't imagine they are selling that at a $700 premium over list. Must be some miscommunication somewhere.


I agree I have a feeling this was for the datum version. I can't see Timeless marking up a watch simply because it was discontinued. Probably just some confusion.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Isn't it about time you bought yerself a Max Bill?

Ric


----------



## coelacanth

Voted 1 for now. Had a black dial Tangente 35mm around the time they just switched from 7001 to Alpha movement. Currently have Ludwig 33, and about to buy one for my girlfriend.


----------



## Baham

IRBilldozer said:


> I agree I have a feeling this was for the datum version. I can't see Timeless marking up a watch simply because it was discontinued. Probably just some confusion.


Nomos Club Dunkel $2560. TLW. On Chrono24 the first listing under Nomos Club


----------



## flyingpicasso

Baham said:


> Nomos Club Dunkel $2560. TLW. On Chrono24 the first listing under Nomos Club


Wow! Supply and demand at work, I guess. Can't blame Timeless if they can get sell it for that. If it doesn't sell you'll see the price come down. (Perhaps I should have bought one or two more when they were being discontinued.)


----------



## TKnova

Baham said:


> Nomos Club Dunkel $2560. TLW. On Chrono24 the first listing under Nomos Club


1725 on their website.


----------



## flyingpicasso

TKnova said:


> 1725 on their website.


That's interesting. That price is actually lower than the $1,880 that was being charged by Nomos after the last round of price increases. Good deal on a watch that will soon be impossible to find new.

I looked at the Chrono 24 site again, and there is a mistake on that ad. It shows a picture of the handwound Club Dunkel, and lists it at 36mm, but the reference (733) is for the slightly larger silver dial, handwound datum model, which sells for closer to $2,500.


----------



## Nokie

Currently own one, but had as many as three at one time. 

Can't seem to want to get rid of my Orion and miss my Club D as well.


----------



## Wouter van Willigen

3:

An original Tangente
A Tangente Super30 in Datschenbraun
A Ludwig Oberlehrer

Do I want more??

YOU BET 

Lurking for:

Tangomat Ruthenium
Metro
Tangente Silvester & Neujahr (Holy grails >> ssued by Wempe in 2004)


----------



## wprusak

Aus_Corp said:


> I've got a Club Automat Datum dunkel and I plan on getting the Metro next. Such a cool watch.


The Club Automat Datum Dunkel is the watch I just bought about a week ago. How long ago did you get yours? How is the leather band wearing? So far I am running a second or two a day slow, that is pretty fantastic, how is yours doing timekeeping wise?


----------



## TimelessFan

Does anyone own a *Zurich Weltzeit*? I'd really appreciate a review. 
Can't find anyone selling Nomos here in Los Angeles. Very frustrating.


----------



## Dufresne

TimelessFan said:


> Does anyone own a *Zurich Weltzeit*? I'd really appreciate a review.
> Can't find anyone selling Nomos here in Los Angeles. Very frustrating.


There are all sorts of reviews out on the interwebs--some really nice pics too!


----------



## psikat

Had a Tangente Sport.
Should have bought a Tangente Sport Index Datun when it was still available.
Currently Nomos-less and tempted by the Ahoi Atlantik. 

Life is cruel. 


Regards, Kat


----------



## Nutty28

I have heard so much about Nomos, buy unfortunately for me, there is no AD carrying then in my country. To complicate things, I don't buy watches unless I have the chance to see them in metal.....do u have been very curious about Nomos, and have been waiting for opportunities to see one.

Lucky for me, in one of my overseas trip last year, I found an AD that carries Nomos. What's more, they carry a LE Ludwig model, WITH GOLD HANDS ....(I am a sucker for them). The rest, as they say, is history. And, no regrets.

It's strange that after so many posts on this thread, not a single photo.... So, let me take this chance to "show off" this beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessFan

Dufresne said:


> There are all sorts of reviews out on the interwebs--some really nice pics too!


I know but it just "feels" better and I feel more intimately informed when reading a fellow savant's review on WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

TimelessFan said:


> I know but it just "feels" better and I feel more intimately informed when reading a fellow savant's review on WUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a really good one in the public forum yesterday. Id post the link but I'm on my phone.


----------



## TimelessFan

Dufresne said:


> I saw a really good one in the public forum yesterday. Id post the link but I'm on my phone.


Saw it. Thanks for the tip. It was awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

Here is my brand new Nomos Orion. I doubted between 35 and 38 (my wrist is 6.5) and finally have bought the 35... Just a few hours in my wrist, and I love it!!! It fits perfect

JH iPhone


----------



## Farlius

TKnova said:


> I am severely bummed with the removal of the club dunkel manu wind. It was top on my list.
> 
> It may end up being my first used purchase. After I hound the internet that one sitting in the back room of some AD.


I scored a Club Dunkel and a Club Datum Dunkel just as they stopped selling them--quite lucky. Seems its a sought 'after-market' piece now which is ironic given the Club for a long time was a bit of an outcast of the Nomos Catalogue. The Club Datum dunkel is a great daily wear.

Wear'em if you got'em!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## cb23

I miss my Nomos bad.... maybe a tangomat in the future...I will have to sell to make the funds


----------



## BostonWatcher

Not enough pics in this thread!


----------



## Farlius

wschofield3 said:


> Not enough pics in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 1566291


True










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

I'll play. b-)



wschofield3 said:


> Not enough pics in this thread!


----------



## Farlius

Orion Weiß;



















Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

^^Nomos Club caseback! :rodekaart


----------



## geoffbot

Mine


----------



## IRBilldozer

flyingpicasso said:


> ^^Nomos Club caseback! :rodekaart


Good eye mate. Curious to hear whether he posted the wrong photo of if they really put the wrong case back on. I tried looking at the lugs for both models and it is hard for me to tell.


----------



## jonobailey

IRBilldozer said:


> Good eye mate. Curious to hear whether he posted the wrong photo of if they really put the wrong case back on. I tried looking at the lugs for both models and it is hard for me to tell.


Definitely a club, you can tell by the crown.


----------



## Farlius

jonobailey said:


> Definitely a club, you can tell by the crown.


It was my Wife's Club Dunkel caseback--I got the picture thumbnails mixed up on my phone when I was uploading through tapatalk. Good catch, thanks!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

Farlius said:


> It was my Wife's Club Dunkel caseback--I got the picture thumbnails mixed up on my phone when I was uploading through tapatalk. Good catch, thanks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


No worries...I only wish I had multiple Nomoses so that I could get the pics mixed up once in a while!


----------



## Farlius

flyingpicasso said:


> No worries...I only wish I had multiple Nomoses so that I could get the pics mixed up once in a while!


Its a pleasant problem to have, .

I did find the right picture and edited the post accordingly. Open case backs are fun.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Another Orion Datum Weiss. Just picked it up today.










My first dressy watch.

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## mark1958

I own one, the silver dial Ahoi. I had considered the GMT World Time or the Tangente Gangreserve for the longest time. Then when the Ahoi was announced, I decided on that one. I have to admit I don't wear it as often as I expected to and have considered selling it. It wears big for its size. It is not heavy and overall i have no discomfort wearing it. Perhaps I should have going with the Tagnente gangreserve. I like Nomos and what they offer all at a reasonable price point.


----------



## flyingpicasso

motzbueddel said:


> Another Orion Datum Weiss. Just picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dressy watch.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Steffen


Weiss? In this picture it looks a lot like the standard gold/blue model. Probably just the light reflection.


----------



## motzbueddel

flyingpicasso said:


> Weiss? In this picture it looks a lot like the standard gold/blue model. Probably just the light reflection.


True, in the picture it does look like the standart version and you are right, it was due to the light reflextions.


----------



## ivanlt

mark1958 said:


> I own one, the silver dial Ahoi. I had considered the GMT World Time or the Tangente Gangreserve for the longest time. Then when the Ahoi was announced, I decided on that one. I have to admit I don't wear it as often as I expected to and have considered selling it. It wears big for its size. It is not heavy and overall i have no discomfort wearing it. Perhaps I should have going with the Tagnente gangreserve. I like Nomos and what they offer all at a reasonable price point.


Nomos watches wear big because of their thin bezel and clean dial. I am considering buying a Tangente Datum Gangreserve (35mm). I have seen in person at an authorized dealer the 38mm models and they look like a 42mm watch so I discard them (I do own enough watches in that range). I will wait till they get the Nomos Swing System, though.


----------



## colgex

Do you guys think Nomos will reach the grey market in the US at some point?


----------



## IRBilldozer

colgex said:


> Do you guys think Nomos will reach the grey market in the US at some point?


Production would need to go way up before that would ever happen. Many ADs have to order pieces in from Nomos if you want to purchase them. My understanding is grey market watches appear when there is an abundance of supply and ADs liquidate their stock to grey market sellers (which is in many cases against the contract they sign with the manufacturer). It seems to happen less with the small companies. I've never seen any Nomos, Damasko, Muhle, or Sinn on the grey market. Though perhaps there already exists grey market retailers for these brands in Germany?

Either way you can get any Nomos piece for less than the MSRP by going through Chrono24 or talking with certain ADs. Considering their MSRPs are already very low, getting even more off is a great deal. Even if they ever do appear on the grey market I doubt they would be much cheaper because Nomos doesn't mark up their product as heavily as big brands like Omega.


----------



## chri

IRBilldozer said:


> Production would need to go way up before that would ever happen. Many ADs have to order pieces in from Nomos if you want to purchase them. My understanding is grey market watches appear when there is an abundance of supply and ADs liquidate their stock to grey market sellers (which is in many cases against the contract they sign with the manufacturer). It seems to happen less with the small companies. I've never seen any Nomos, Damasko, Muhle, or Sinn on the grey market. Though perhaps there already exists grey market retailers for these brands in Germany?
> 
> Either way you can get any Nomos piece for less than the MSRP by going through Chrono24 or talking with certain ADs. Considering their MSRPs are already very low, getting even more off is a great deal. Even if they ever do appear on the grey market I doubt they would be much cheaper because Nomos doesn't mark up their product as heavily as big brands like Omega.


I'm actually curious how some of the Chrono24 sellers are able to offer the prices they are. A couple of different sellers have Clubs listed at <$1200 nib which seems like a really good price--how are they able to offer that price while no one else seems to?


----------



## IRBilldozer

chri said:


> I'm actually curious how some of the Chrono24 sellers are able to offer the prices they are. A couple of different sellers have Clubs listed at <$1200 nib which seems like a really good price--how are they able to offer that price while no one else seems to?


Something to do with the VAT tax perhaps? Nomos MSRP includes VAT tax I believe. So perhaps the companies are able to file that the item was sold outside the US and absolve themselves from paying the tax portion of the price? That would be my best guess.


----------



## godsrival

hi nomos fans

i am a newbie here and an owner of nomos orion watch. It seems that the most favourite nomos model here is orion. When i bought my first nomos watch i was torn between tangente or orion. To me tangente is the iconic watch of nomos while orion is more pleasing to the eye and wrist. After i own my orion for about a year now i was pleased that i have made a correct decisions.

Please allow me to chime in and share my orion rose here 










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

godsrival said:


> hi nomos fans
> 
> i am a newbie here and an owner of nomos orion watch. It seems that the most favourite nomos model here is orion. When i bought my first nomos watch i was torn between tangente or orion. To me tangente is the iconic watch of nomos while orion is more pleasing to the eye and wrist. After i own my orion for about a year now i was pleased that i have made a correct decisions.
> 
> Please allow me to chime in and share my orion rose here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum and the discussion. Very nice Orion you got there, we don't see many of the Rose.


----------



## godsrival

IRBilldozer said:


> Welcome to the forum and the discussion. Very nice Orion you got there, we don't see many of the Rose.


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Just got today!

....There might be an Orion in my future. That watch is absolute sex.

Nothing wrong with owning 2 Nomos_i_ right?


----------



## StufflerMike

Memento Vivere said:


> Nothing wrong with owning 2 Nomos right?


Absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## Steppy

Memento Vivere said:


> View attachment 1621081
> 
> Just got today!
> 
> ....There might be an Orion in my future. That watch is absolute sex.
> 
> Nothing wrong with owning 2 Nomos_i_ right?











Why stop at 2 ?


----------



## geoffbot

Steppy said:


> View attachment 1621703
> 
> 
> Why stop at 2 ?


Nice watch, dude!

New avatar too - Carl Pilkington?


----------



## Steppy

geoffbot said:


> Nice watch, dude!
> 
> New avatar too - Carl Pilkington?


I love that round headed twonk !!!


----------



## smalleq

I've got an Ahoi Atlantik after owning a pretty old Tangente for a couple years. Anxiously waiting for the Tangente to come back from servicing, should be back in a week or two. Trying to figure out if a third Nomos makes sense. Wouldn't mind tracking down a Club Dunkel of some sort as a nice alternative to the other two. Wish they did another watch in a similar shape as the Lux, but in the price range of the Tangente or Tangomat.


----------



## easheer

Hey everyone - after a year or so wanting this watch, and buying several in front of it, so glad it's finally here!


----------



## Orsoni

Well, I've applied for membership to the club.

I placed an order for an Ahoi Atlantik.

The pictures I saw posted on WUS proved too hard to resist.


----------



## anaplian

Mmm. I'm trying to resist the Ahoi Atlantik. Please don't post any photos when it arrives - they might just push me over the edge ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

You don't want one, they're hideous.


----------



## JRMH

I just got mine with Datum on Tuesday. You definitely don't want one of these ;-)


----------



## anaplian

Yeah, thanks, very helpful guys.


----------



## zizousama

Brilliant Company! Though I do not like most of their watches, aesthetically speaking, they completely won me over with the Ahoi Atlantik and THIS:










THE perfect watch in my opinion. You got design, function, brilliant movement, and great price (if this is priced close to the original white one without their new Swing System.)

I will definitely be lusting over this one for as long as I do not have it in my collection. I honestly haven't been amazed by a watch from every aspect like this one before. The only draw back is the strap, but that can easily be remedied.

Salute Nomos!


----------



## zizousama

Nomos deserves way more love and appreciation, provided they don't let it get to their heads and mess up everything that made them great.


----------



## Blue-Coffee

What's the difference between DUW movements and other Nomos movements such as alpha, beta and epsilon? Are all Nomos movements manufactured in house?


----------



## StufflerMike

Blue-Coffee said:


> Are all Nomos movements manufactured in house?


Yes. The differences are mainly manifested in a different construction ( for details see web site - The movements). What does DUW stand for? NOMOS Glashütte Deutsche Uhrenwerke-underlining their in-house caliber production and waranting the movement is "Made in Glashütte". DUW movements 1oo1, 2oo2 are high-end.


----------



## Blue-Coffee

Hi, stuffler mike. Thanks for the info. That's the confusing part actually... The website emphasizes that DUW are in-house built, but not so loud on other movements.


----------



## Hammi

All of their movements are built in-house, but not all are originally designed by Nomos themselves. The Alpha is based on a 1970's ETA/Peseux 7001 movement, albeit the design has been modified by Nomos. They do not use ebauches.


----------



## Blue-Coffee

Hi people, it's me again. Anyone bought a watch from www.nomos-store.com before? Can I be assured it is legit? There is no authorised dealer in my country, so I have to buy online.


----------



## Kilovolt

Blue-Coffee said:


> Hi people, it's me again. Anyone bought a watch from www.nomos-store.com before? Can I be assured it is legit? There is no authorised dealer in my country, so I have to buy online.


I bought 1 watch (Orion Weiss), 2 straps, 2 sundials in 4 separate orders and everything was OK. This is definitely Nomos own store.


----------



## Blue-Coffee

Great to hear this!! Thanks


----------



## Feller87

Would love to get my hands on the New York version of the Weltzeit 

well I can dream cant i?


----------



## Orsoni

Kilovolt said:


> I bought 2 sundials


I've seen these sundials in the NOMOS catalogue.

What are they and how do they work?


----------



## StufflerMike

In a nut shell:
Set the correct date in the middle ring on the hole, then turn it towards the sun so that light falls onto the hole. A ray of light on the inside of the sundial will show the time.

Quick WUS search: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-nyc-sundial-1043715-post7955467.html


----------



## Time On My Hands

Orsoni said:


> I've seen these sundials in the NOMOS catalogue.
> 
> What are they and how do they work?


Also they are not made to work in the southern hemisphere. That's no problem in Saudi Arabia, but just thought I should mention it. Regardless, they're cool items, but in terms of precision, they are no substitute for a watch as a time-telling device.


----------



## smalleq

Got my Tangente back from service last night. Was sent back to Glashutte for a general once over. I bought it preowned a few years back and after I got another watch back in June I realized that it could probably use a service. I had no idea of the service history and for all I know it had never been serviced in its 14 year lifetime. It was working okay, but I didn't think its power reserve was right and the winding started feeling different, so with another quality watch on hand I figured it was time to get it fixed up.

Its a limited edition from 1999 or 2000 using the modified ETA movement. It was made for some kind of expo in Leipzig and has the Leipzig crest engraved on the movement and visible through the see through caseback. Even the buckle is engraved with Leipzig instead of Nomos. I don't even remember how exactly I got turned on to Nomos a few years back, but I remember that I knew I wanted a Tangente with a see through caseback and watched ebay for a few month waiting for one at the right price. I scored this one pretty cheaply shipped from Germany. This was the first watch that I spent more than 100 bucks on and was something to celebrate a new job. I'm not sure why, but as obsessive as I can be with my hobbies, it wasn't until this summer that the watch bug really struck me which lead me to picking up the Ahoi Atlantik (among other things) which is now my main watch.

Sad thing is now that I have the Ahoi, the Tangente really feels like a toy to me and I don't think I'll wear it much. I have a black Nomos strap for it to turn it more into a dress watch, but even then I think I'd rather have an Orion or Zurich in its place for that purpose so I think I'll probably look to sell it.

Some pictures comparing the two:
The Tangente isn't quite this yellow looking in person, but the dial is definitely champagne instead of white. I was given the option of a replacement dial for a very reasonable cost during service, but I like the way it looks as is.

Profile of both of them, the Ahoi is 4mm taller


One of the caseback on the Tangente, simple compared to their more advanced look, but I do love the crest.


----------



## hsianloon

Just joined the club with my Atlantik Datum, straight from the Nomos online store in Germany, arrived in 2 days after ordering to commemorate a new job in a new country










By the way does anyone have the Atlantik with different straps on ? Initially wanted to include a spare leather strap with the purchase but held back. Particularly curious if it'll match a brown strap


----------



## IRBilldozer

hsianloon said:


> Just joined the club with my Atlantik Datum, straight from the Nomos online store in Germany, arrived in 2 days after ordering to commemorate a new job in a new country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way does anyone have the Atlantik with different straps on ? Initially wanted to include a spare leather strap with the purchase but held back. Particularly curious if it'll match a brown strap


The user who posted right above you just received a cordovan and velour strap from Nomos for his Atlantik.


----------



## jsj11

Have ordered a Nomos Datum and a velour brown leather strap and the Ahoi Perlon style strap as well for when I want it to be more casual. Very excited to finally get a watch that I have been lusting after for a long time. I am looking forward to this one even more than when I was waiting for my 1st Rolex


----------



## jsj11

Thanks for the like, geoffbot, which is funny because it was you that was the main enabler for me buying it - your pics, your youtube review and also your posts about it made me go ahead and get it. Much appreciated. Of course , if I dont like it when it comes, I will be calling you all the names under the sun - though I cant see that happening (hopefully!)


----------



## geoffbot

jsj11 said:


> Thanks for the like, geoffbot, which is funny because it was you that was the main enabler for me buying it - your pics, your youtube review and also your posts about it made me go ahead and get it. Much appreciated. Of course , if I dont like it when it comes, I will be calling you all the names under the sun - though I cant see that happening (hopefully!)


Let's hope that you like it then


----------



## JRMH

I know a few people were interested in brown straps for the Ahoi Atlantik. I received a new strap today, custom brown alligator that I think looks good in person. It's too thick to be a dress strap but works well for everyday use (well for me anyways). I still have an Ammo strap coming, it is shipping Monday so I should have it in about 2 weeks. I will post a picture when that arrives. Hope that this helps a few of you decide if you will like a brown strap or not.


----------



## maique

Hi,
greetings from Lisbon.

I've been lurking around a bit, as a Nomos is the next one I'm getting. This particular brand was unknown to me until about a month ago, when I found out about it here at the forum.

The first Nomos that caught my eye was the Ahoi. I've read most of what I could find about Nomos, ordered the catalog from them (amazing customer service as far as I can tell from the interactions I've had with them), looked at hundreds of photos online, and now I'm pretty sure I'm getting the Orion. That brought another question: size ? I was set on the 38, as most watches I've never owned a watch under 40mm but, again, the forum has talked me into getting the original 35. My wrist is small, around 6'', and as far as I could see, the 35 will fit it perfectly. I'm getting the Orion. No Datum, Weiss, Grau, 33, 38 or any other variation.

So, cutting to the chase, after a month reading you guys I decided to pull the trigger and make the order. By now the browser knows it's way to the Nomos Store, so it's a quick trip, go to the Cart and my heart sinks: the watch, available the day before, is now sold out!

An email was sent to them and a reply was quick to arrive. They expect to have it back on the shop in a week, so that's when I'm getting my first Nomos. Can't wait. 

Thank you all for the helpful reviews and tips on the board. Much appreciated.


----------



## krackpot

We need our own subforum!


----------



## flyingpicasso

maique said:


> Hi,
> greetings from Lisbon.
> 
> I've been lurking around a bit, as a Nomos is the next one I'm getting. This particular brand was unknown to me until about a month ago, when I found out about it here at the forum.
> 
> The first Nomos that caught my eye was the Ahoi. I've read most of what I could find about Nomos, ordered the catalog from them (amazing customer service as far as I can tell from the interactions I've had with them), looked at hundreds of photos online, and now I'm pretty sure I'm getting the Orion. That brought another question: size ? I was set on the 38, as most watches I've never owned a watch under 40mm but, again, the forum has talked me into getting the original 35. My wrist is small, around 6'', and as far as I could see, the 35 will fit it perfectly. I'm getting the Orion. No Datum, Weiss, Grau, 33, 38 or any other variation.
> 
> So, cutting to the chase, after a month reading you guys I decided to pull the trigger and make the order. By now the browser knows it's way to the Nomos Store, so it's a quick trip, go to the Cart and my heart sinks: the watch, available the day before, is now sold out!
> 
> An email was sent to them and a reply was quick to arrive. They expect to have it back on the shop in a week, so that's when I'm getting my first Nomos. Can't wait.
> 
> Thank you all for the helpful reviews and tips on the board. Much appreciated.


Congrats and good call on choosing the 35mm over the 38mm. Should look great.


----------



## maique

flyingpicasso said:


> Congrats and good call on choosing the 35mm over the 38mm. Should look great.


Thanks a lot. I'll post a few shots when the Orion finally makes it to my wrist. As far as I could tell the size discussion comes up a few times and the photos you guys posted helped me, so I'm guessing these will help someone down the line.

On to the wait...


----------



## maique

Custom Orion, spotted on Instagram, courtesy of user jdsy11.









Seems like it's piece celebrating the 5th anniversary of the Philippine Watch Club, and looks pretty cool. The only doubt I might have about the Orion that I'll be ordering as soon as they become available again are the golden hands. Never been a gold fan and this will be my first watch with gold in it. As far as I can tell from photos it looks really cool, but this is something that I think about, if I'll grow to love it, or not.

I believe the Weiss version is too plain, as I do love the blue hands.
This one represents a good balance, IMHO. Also find the blue index at five o'clock a very cool way to mark the 5th anniversary.

What do you think ?


----------



## pley3r

Well ive gone and done it now. Pulled the trigger on a 38mm tangente  should be a good companion to my airman, and have all bases covered with two watches  Now for the wait....

Shout out to all the enablers in this thread ha. Your pictures helped sway the decision.


----------



## Armchair

maique said:


> Custom Orion, spotted on Instagram, courtesy of user jdsy11.
> 
> Seems like it's piece celebrating the 5th anniversary of the Philippine Watch Club, and looks pretty cool. The only doubt I might have about the Orion that I'll be ordering as soon as they become available again are the golden hands. Never been a gold fan and this will be my first watch with gold in it. As far as I can tell from photos it looks really cool, but this is something that I think about, if I'll grow to love it, or not.
> 
> I believe the Weiss version is too plain, as I do love the blue hands.
> This one represents a good balance, IMHO. Also find the blue index at five o'clock a very cool way to mark the 5th anniversary.
> 
> What do you think ?


I think it looks great, although I don't like the blue index as it looks un-balanced. But if I was a member of the Philippine Watch Club it would have some meaning of course.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Armchair said:


> I think it looks great, although I don't like the blue index as it looks un-balanced.


Agree...I think I'd wait for the 6th or 12th anniversary to get a more balanced look. ;-)


----------



## cleanup

Doing some pruning of my collection and very close to purchasing a 35mm Tangente with sapphire caseback. Selling off some of my lower-end watches to help fund the purchase.

Is a Nomos price increase coming soon for 2015? I'm feeling like I should purchase now given the impending new year as well as the fact that the Canadian dollar is quite low right now (numerically the Canadian price is the same as the U.S. price, so $2180 CAD is approx. $1950 USD. Good deal?)

Anyone know if there's anywhere in the Toronto area I can try a Tangente on?


----------



## Lucible

Spent 6 months with this DWB LE 33 and loved it.









But recently realised that I wanted something dressier and more elegant. So yesterday I agreed a part-exchange and got this Orion Weiß 33 in.









Nomos watches are just faaaantastic! :-!


----------



## Cabamaru

Enjoy your new watch! Can you let us know how the 20mm perlon strap fits on the 19mm Nomos. And some photos would be great!

All the best



jsj11 said:


> Have ordered a Nomos Datum and a velour brown leather strap and the Ahoi Perlon style strap as well for when I want it to be more casual. Very excited to finally get a watch that I have been lusting after for a long time. I am looking forward to this one even more than when I was waiting for my 1st Rolex


----------



## IRBilldozer

Cabamaru said:


> Enjoy your new watch! Can you let us know how the 20mm perlon strap fits on the 19mm Nomos. And some photos would be great!
> 
> All the best


I too would be interested in knowing how this fits. Been considering the textile strap for my Tangente 38 because I feel like with a strap like that it should fit a lug width like 19mm just fine but would really like to see it in a photo.


----------



## Yrh0413

guys this is my virgin post in WUS forum. Would like to seek your opinion on my 1st Nomos watch which I am getting by end of the year.

Background: I am more of a one-watch guy. Previously wore a Timex for 4 years until it broke down and I got myself a Seiko SRP043 (a diver) and the Seiko has been with me for 3 years and still going strong. After I got exposed to this brand Nomos from a tech forum I was attracted to their simplicity and minimalism. I think I am ready to have a companion for my Seiko.

Currently looking at 3 models of similar price range: The Tangente 38, Tangente Gangreserve, and Orion 38.
I'm planning to rotate my Seiko and Nomos as my daily watch... very unlikely to keep the nomos as a dress watch but that is still possible.

Tangente 38: Like the classic Nomos design, like the 38mm size.
Tangente Gangreserve: Like the power reserve that breaks the symmetric design, but 35mm looks kindda small.
Orion 38: Very dressy, like the 38mm size but not sure if this is too dressy as a daily beater.

Anyone can help me to decide? If only there is a Tangente Gangreserve 38 or 40mm...


----------



## Lucible

Yrh0413 said:


> guys this is my virgin post in WUS forum. Would like to seek your opinion on my 1st Nomos watch which I am getting by end of the year.
> 
> Background: I am more of a one-watch guy. Previously wore a Timex for 4 years until it broke down and I got myself a Seiko SRP043 (a diver) and the Seiko has been with me for 3 years and still going strong. After I got exposed to this brand Nomos from a tech forum I was attracted to their simplicity and minimalism. I think I am ready to have a companion for my Seiko.
> 
> Currently looking at 3 models of similar price range: The Tangente 38, Tangente Gangreserve, and Orion 38.
> I'm planning to rotate my Seiko and Nomos as my daily watch... very unlikely to keep the nomos as a dress watch but that is still possible.
> 
> Tangente 38: Like the classic Nomos design, like the 38mm size.
> Tangente Gangreserve: Like the power reserve that breaks the symmetric design, but 35mm looks kindda small.
> Orion 38: Very dressy, like the 38mm size but not sure if this is too dressy as a daily _*beater(?).*_
> 
> Anyone can help me to decide? If only there is a Tangente Gangreserve 38 or 40mm...


I assume you don't mean a beater like most people on WUS would mean - beaters are generally used to refer to watches you'd use for sport or manual work or activities that are tough on watches and risky. I assume you mean for daily wear? I use my Orion for daily wear - I think you can make it more casual with a change of strap if it bothers you.

How big is your wrist? That'd be a good indication of how the 35mm will work with your wrist.

Both the Tangente and Orion are 38mm so the size that you like isn't an advantage for one over the other. So it comes down to which design you prefer? I would go on your preference of design, regardless about worry over dressiness. It sounds like a jump in quality and price for you so you want to get it right for you and your tastes.


----------



## Yrh0413

Lucible said:


> I assume you don't mean a beater like most people on WUS would mean - beaters are generally used to refer to watches you'd use for sport or manual work or activities that are tough on watches and risky. I assume you mean for daily wear? I use my Orion for daily wear - I think you can make it more casual with a change of strap if it bothers you.
> 
> How big is your wrist? That'd be a good indication of how the 35mm will work with your wrist.
> 
> Both the Tangente and Orion are 38mm so the size that you like isn't an advantage for one over the other. So it comes down to which design you prefer? I would go on your preference of design, regardless about worry over dressiness. It sounds like a jump in quality and price for you so you want to get it right for you and your tastes.


i have a desk-bound job but occasionally I go out for sales meetings, and I do sweat a lot (hot and humid local weather). I used to have a Di-Modell learher strap on my Seiko but it got so smelly and worn that I have to swap it back with my stock metal bracelet.

With the the Nomos I foresee I am going to replace the leather strap frequently, not really an issue as I plan to buy a few straps when I order from Nomos online store. My current Seiko is over 44mm diameter and that's the reason why I am leaning towards the 38mm models from Nomos.

In terms of design I like the Gangreserve the most. The Orion is the prettiest out of the bunch but I think it will have the least wrist time in my possession...


----------



## Cabamaru

I remember reading somewhere that perlon straps 'spread' a bit and therefore an 18mm one may be a better fit for 19mm lugs. Let's wait and see.



IRBilldozer said:


> I too would be interested in knowing how this fits. Been considering the textile strap for my Tangente 38 because I feel like with a strap like that it should fit a lug width like 19mm just fine but would really like to see it in a photo.


----------



## pley3r

my DWB just arrived. Have to say I'm very impressed


----------



## Yrh0413

Nice! what's your wrist size and is this the Tangente 38 or 35mm?



pley3r said:


> my DWB just arrived. Have to say I'm very impressed


----------



## pley3r

This is the Tangente 38mm version and my wrist is a flat 6.5'' (16.5cm) on the dot


----------



## TKnova

My club arrived today! Major change going down from my usual divers but I am digging it. Got the 36mm with a small strap. Right in the middle hole, 6.75 inch wrist. Photos will come.


----------



## cleanup

One week so far in the Nomos fan club. Loving it! Perfect daily watch.


----------



## geoffbot

cleanup said:


> One week so far in the Nomos fan club. Loving it! Perfect daily watch.


Nice. I need to find me some 19mm mesh


----------



## cleanup

geoffbot said:


> Nice. I need to find me some 19mm mesh


It's actually an adjustable width mesh strap I have that has these spring-bar like extension on it that allow it to compress or fill a lug width anywhere from 16 to 22 mm. I'm buying another one at a fixed 18mm width for my Nomos; I have this one because one of my vintage chronos has a lug width that's basically like 17.5mm instead of 18mm for whatever reason, so no 18mm bracelets will fit into it.


----------



## tempocalypse

Delighted to have discovered this thread! I guess I can contribute with my Zurich Weltzeit review

Anyone interested in the full review can click through to this thread in f/2 posted some months ago: NOMOS Zürich Weltzeit - An extensive (!) series of photos

A small selection of pictures, some from the review

I think I still prefer the white dial to the new blue dial model just released. I do like the little house symbol replacing Heimat on the blue one though.
















Probably the most impressive feature of the what, that superb dial. Complicated by Nomos standards but decidedly minimalist compared to most world timers/ multi time zone (w city ring) watches.








Seen here with a Glashutte sibling. Whilst Nomos is obviously positioned below GO and ALS in terms of its offering, theres no doubt they are every bit a worthy exemplar of the Glashutte heritage of watchmaking. 








The Nomos movement is truly impressive aesthetically. I especially like the so called black gold plating on most of the movement. When viewed in real life it creates a beautiful contrast with the bright Rhodium plating of the rotor. I've seen far more expensive watches with movements that don't look this good.


----------



## walfisch

Hi guys,

Couple of questions regarding the Nomos

1) I have a 6" wrist circumference, and was wondering whether the 38mm would look too big on my wrist?

2) How do you guys do servicing for the watch? Do you send it back to Germany for servicing?


----------



## drhr

Very subjective walfisch but I think a 38 mm Nomos model would wear too large. I guess strapping one on will be the best way to determine. My wrist is 6.5 inches and the 35 mm Ludwig and 36 mm Club is about as far as I could go. A larger Tangente was moved out because of size issues. Those lugs man, they really grow the watch . . .


----------



## arejay101

I'm a new Nomos owner. Recently picked up a Tangomat GMT. Attached a couple pictures below. I should say that the lugs are much bigger than I thought, but I have a relatively flat wrist. To give you an idea, my wrist is 7 1/4 inches.

@walfisch

1) The size depend on your preference and the model you select. Best bet is to try on a 38mm then add a few mm top and bottom for the lugs.

2) I'm in Japan, so I will send mine in to Tokyo... Most others will recommend sending it to Germany or the Nomos AD near you.

















Sent from Japan.


----------



## Yrh0413

walfisch said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Couple of questions regarding the Nomos
> 
> 1) I have a 6" wrist circumference, and was wondering whether the 38mm would look too big on my wrist?
> 
> 2) How do you guys do servicing for the watch? Do you send it back to Germany for servicing?


You posted your question on HWZ too I remember?

I have a 6" wrist myself but I am 180cm tall, the 35mm Nomos might be too small for me. I have a cutout round from a piece of paper @ 35mm diameter and it looks very small on my wrist when I stand in front of a mirror :-d

Bought a ticket to Thailand in Jan, nothing beats testing and fitting the watch on your wrist.


----------



## brunemto

The new Metro, the different Nomos:









...the new caliber DUW 4401:









































Nice on a small wrist (6,7")


----------



## Bradjhomes

tempocalypse said:


> Delighted to have discovered this thread! I guess I can contribute with my Zurich Weltzeit review
> 
> Anyone interested in the full review can click through to this thread in f/2 posted some months ago: NOMOS Zürich Weltzeit - An extensive (!) series of photos
> 
> A small selection of pictures, some from the review
> 
> I think I still prefer the white dial to the new blue dial model just released. I do like the little house symbol replacing Heimat on the blue one though.
> View attachment 1859162
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859170
> 
> 
> Probably the most impressive feature of the what, that superb dial. Complicated by Nomos standards but decidedly minimalist compared to most world timers/ multi time zone (w city ring) watches.
> View attachment 1859186
> 
> 
> Seen here with a Glashutte sibling. Whilst Nomos is obviously positioned below GO and ALS in terms of its offering, theres no doubt they are every bit a worthy exemplar of the Glashutte heritage of watchmaking.
> View attachment 1859146
> 
> 
> The Nomos movement is truly impressive aesthetically. I especially like the so called black gold plating on most of the movement. When viewed in real life it creates a beautiful contrast with the bright Rhodium plating of the rotor. I've seen far more expensive watches with movements that don't look this good.
> View attachment 1859154


Stunning photos!


----------



## Bradjhomes

brunemto said:


> The new Metro, the different Nomos:
> 
> View attachment 1889314
> 
> 
> ...the new caliber DUW 4401:
> 
> View attachment 1889322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889346
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889354
> 
> 
> Nice on a small wrist (6,7")


Those photos look so much better than it does on their site. Might have to give the Metro another look.


----------



## Longjean

I don't think that I could live with these hypodermic needle hands but it is one of the few Nomos watches that I have not seen yet.


----------



## maique

Just sharing a close-up of the nice alpha on the Nomos Orion. First time I saw the engraving.


----------



## walfisch

Yrh0413 said:


> You posted your question on HWZ too I remember?
> 
> I have a 6" wrist myself but I am 180cm tall, the 35mm Nomos might be too small for me. I have a cutout round from a piece of paper @ 35mm diameter and it looks very small on my wrist when I stand in front of a mirror :-d
> 
> Bought a ticket to Thailand in Jan, nothing beats testing and fitting the watch on your wrist.


yup, but i think the community of Nomos owners here are bigger, compared to HWZ

I'm interested in the Orion 1989, hoping that the store in BKK will carry that too when I head over next Jan as well

edit: i wear the SBGA011 snowflake (40mm) and SBGE001 (43.5mm) just nice, but read that the lugs on the Orion reach out pretty far...:think:


----------



## faiz

I strongly suggest emailing prior to your visit so that they have it in stock for you to see.
Luckily I did that when I went to Wempe London to buy my Orion Datum as they didn't have any in stock.


----------



## Yrh0413

walfisch said:


> yup, but i think the community of Nomos owners here are bigger, compared to HWZ
> 
> I'm interested in the Orion 1989, hoping that the store in BKK will carry that too when I head over next Jan as well
> 
> edit: i wear the SBGA011 snowflake (40mm) and SBGE001 (43.5mm) just nice, but read that the lugs on the Orion reach out pretty far...:think:


I will be at BKK on the 13th, PM you my number  I am not sure if the ADs provide any discount...

I am keen on the Orion 1989, email reply from Nomos indicates that the ADs should be receiving the 1989 in Nov. Other models I am keen is the Tangente Gangreserve and Ahoi. Have to try them on myself.

If price is still expensive I'll get from German sellers at Chrono24 instead.


----------



## ctw19

Out of curiosity, what's the hurdle to Nomos having its' own sub-forum? Seems with all the popularity and press they've had lately, it would be a very frequented board.


----------



## StufflerMike

We do think that Nomos is pretty well covered here since 2002 (at times Nomos had almost no press).


----------



## faiz

I think having a German Watches forum is a very suitable place for Nomos, Damasko, Junghans etc.
Having said that it does baffle me that certain other german brands have their own forums but I'm guessing those are sponsored.


----------



## a to the k

Hi guys,

I am seriously thinking of getting an Orion. I prefer the perfectly balanced look of the original with 35mm.

Be honest, please: What do you think of the size on my wrist? Thanks!


----------



## Armchair

a to the k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am seriously thinking of getting an Orion. I prefer the perfectly balanced look of the original with 35mm.
> 
> Be honest, please: What do you think of the size on my wrist? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1981650


You seem to be wearing the watch very low...almost on your hand!


----------



## a to the k

Armchair said:


> You seem to be wearing the watch very low...almost on your hand!


Yes, I do ;-)


----------



## jonathanp77

Wore the Orion to work today, came home, ate dinner, watched a bit of tv then experimented with taking close-up watch photos. I think that's normal, right?


----------



## drhr

a to the k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am seriously thinking of getting an Orion. I prefer the perfectly balanced look of the original with 35mm.
> 
> Be honest, please: What do you think of the size on my wrist? Thanks!


Dunno if it's the angle of your wrist, pic or both but that does look smallish to me . . .


----------



## Armchair

jonathanp77 said:


> Wore the Orion to work today, came home, ate dinner, watched a bit of tv then experimented with taking close-up watch photos. I think that's normal, right?


Eating dinner and watching TV _before _taking close ups is a bit odd.


----------



## Baham

If your wrist is 7" or less the watch will fit you just fine. If your wrist 7.5-8" you probably should consider the 38. Most NOMOS watches wear at least 2mm larger than there nominal size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Armchair said:


> Eating dinner and watching TV _before _taking close ups is a bit odd.


Haha. You are absolutely right. I guess I'll have to live with being odd.


----------



## jsj11

It finally arrived and I am in love. Surprised how big it looks compared to my other watches that are bigger in terms of mm. I am glad though as I wanted it more for casual situations than for dressier occasions which happen rarely in my life


----------



## flyingpicasso

jsj11 said:


> View attachment 2010514


An Orion Regulator! Looks great--congrats!


----------



## cheoah

jsj11 said:


> View attachment 2010514
> 
> 
> It finally arrived and I am in love. Surprised how big it looks compared to my other watches that are bigger in terms of mm. I am glad though as I wanted it more for casual situations than for dressier occasions which happen rarely in my life


It's all dial, making it look bigger, and it is beautiful. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iSomething using tapatalk


----------



## andyip125

just received my new nomos tangente gangreserve, 
my first luxury watch(well, relatively luxury comparing to my stowas),
really impressed by the quality, 
truly a beauty


----------



## Vovan

jsj11 said:


> View attachment 2010514
> 
> 
> It finally arrived and I am in love. Surprised how big it looks compared to my other watches that are bigger in terms of mm. I am glad though as I wanted it more for casual situations than for dressier occasions which happen rarely in my life


Looks awesome!
Is that the original band?


----------



## jsj11

Vovan said:


> Looks awesome!
> Is that the original band?


Nope it's a Rios 1931 shell cordovan strap that I had bought prior to it arriving (cheaper than the original Nomos one). Also bought a Nomos suede and an Ahoi Perlon strap for it but wanted to try the brown cordovan 1st. The black cordovan it came on makes it look too dressy for me.


----------



## jsj11

andyip125 said:


> just received my new nomos tangente gangreserve,
> my first luxury watch(well, relatively luxury comparing to my stowas),
> really impressed by the quality,
> truly a beauty


Yeah the quality really blows you away doesn't it? I have a number of watches as can be seen in my signature, but the Nomos is the one that has really made me sit up and notice how well it is finished. I can't stop staring at mine, and I still don't know what time it is!


----------



## Vovan

Nice!
Post the pics of the other two straps once you try them. I'm sure people would love to see how they look with this watch.


----------



## jsj11

Vovan said:


> Nice!
> Post the pics of the other two straps once you try them. I'm sure people would love to see how they look with this watch.


Will do when I get home tonight. Have already tried them both and they give the watch a different and more casual vibe than the cordovan


----------



## maique

jsj11 said:


> Nope it's a Rios 1931 shell cordovan strap that I had bought prior to it arriving (cheaper than the original Nomos one). Also bought a Nomos suede and an Ahoi Perlon strap for it but wanted to try the brown cordovan 1st. The black cordovan it came on makes it look too dressy for me.


Can't wait to see this one on the Perlon strap.


----------



## jsj11

maique said:


> Can't wait to see this one on the Perlon strap.


Your wish is my command. 1st with the Perlon strap that is originally for the Ahoi and way more comfortable than the other Perlon straps I have (but it should be given the price differential)

















































And now the suede Nomos strap


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Hope that helps some people on what works with the Orion. Here it is with the cordovan


----------



## Vovan

^^^
Thank you!!!


----------



## maique

jsj11 said:


> Your wish is my command. 1st with the Perlon strap that is originally for the Ahoi and way more comfortable than the other Perlon straps I have (but it should be given the price differential)
> 
> View attachment 2023434
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023450
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023474
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023482
> 
> 
> And now the suede Nomos strap
> 
> View attachment 2023490
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023498
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023506
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023530
> 
> 
> Hope that helps some people on what works with the Orion. Here it is with the cordovan
> 
> View attachment 2023546


Thanks!
I have mine on that sweet dark brown suede, after trying both the original black and the brown cordovan. So far the velour is my favorite, it looks great on it.
Also my Orion is the original 35, I guess I'm out of luck as far as perlon goes, don't remember it being available in 18mm.

Enjoy yours, and thanks again.


----------



## Lucible

The dark velour/ suede looks great but I'm not sold on the perlon with the Orion.


----------



## flyingpicasso

The shell cordovan is just perfect for the Orion.


----------



## jsj11

Lucible said:


> The dark velour/ suede looks great but I'm not sold on the perlon with the Orion.


Yeah I kind of agree though I think it looks perfect on the Ahoi. Have to admit I am preferring the brown Shell Cordovan over all of them. It elevates and compliments the watch imo


----------



## drhr

jsj11 said:


> Yeah I kind of agree though I think it looks perfect on the Ahoi. Have to admit I am preferring the brown Shell Cordovan over all of them. It elevates and compliments the watch imo


Count me in on this. The right color Shell Cordovan may miss something on (any)Nomos, but it's not a lot . . .


----------



## Kilovolt

I dropped the shell cordovan in favour of the suede and I am not going back, these straps are supple and comfortable:


----------



## opinian

Just put a Hirsch ostrich strap on my Club. I really like the texture and light padding of this strap. I think it goes well with the vintage design cues of the watch (domed-edge crystal, small seconds).

Kudos also to Hirsch as the strap is very comfortable (quite comparable to the original cordovan strap, actually).

And thanks to my wife for the thoughtful gift


----------



## Lucible

I find they don't wear very well. My 33mm Orion came with velour but I ended up shipping in the brown shell cordovan.


----------



## Mr Tetley

Interested in some opinions. Which strap would you put on an Orion Weiss to "dress it down" a little. The Nomos Brown Shell Cordovan, Brown with beige stitching or brown with red/brown stitching? Or maybe even the dark brown velour?

Any pictures would be a great help!!

Thanks


----------



## asmith7

I have the Nomos Orion 38 Datum and was in the process of ordering from their web site the dark brown velour leather strap - and they asked me for my Social Security number -- which I NEVER give out to anyone.
Their site did say that I did not have to provide it on their check out form - but that I would receive a phone call from Customs wanting it in order to get it shipped to me
I don't understand this since "leather" Is not a protected item.
I have four watches I have received from Stowa in Germany and for two of the with leather band -- no Social Security Number was required -- and the two Croc straps I ordered came separately and did have to clear Custom -- but still no Social Security number was asked for nor required.
Has anyone see this from Nomos ?
How can I order this simple strap without providing my SS number ?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## flyingpicasso

asmith7 said:


> I have the Nomos Orion 38 Datum and was in the process of ordering from their web site the dark brown velour leather strap - and they asked me for my Social Security number -- which I NEVER give out to anyone.
> Their site did say that I did not have to provide it on their check out form - but that I would receive a phone call from Customs wanting it in order to get it shipped to me
> I don't understand this since "leather" Is not a protected item.
> I have four watches I have received from Stowa in Germany and for two of the with leather band -- no Social Security Number was required -- and the two Croc straps I ordered came separately and did have to clear Custom -- but still no Social Security number was asked for nor required.
> Has anyone see this from Nomos ?
> How can I order this simple strap without providing my SS number ?
> Thanks in Advance


That's strange. I bought a leather strap from them within the past year and did not have to provide my SS#.


----------



## dhtjr

I've also ordered a strap from Nomos and was not asked for SSN. Very strange. Makes me wonder if someone hacked your device and is hijacking the transaction to get your identity. Regardless, I would not disclose the number, even if it means shopping elsewhere for a strap.



flyingpicasso said:


> That's strange. I bought a leather strap from them within the past year and did not have to provide my SS#.


----------



## AWRosey

I saw that also on their website when I recently ordered a new Perlon strap for my Ahoi. It wasn't a required field, so I left it blank. My strap arrived without issue in 4 days. I would just order and ignore that field.

Alan



asmith7 said:


> I have the Nomos Orion 38 Datum and was in the process of ordering from their web site the dark brown velour leather strap - and they asked me for my Social Security number -- which I NEVER give out to anyone.
> Their site did say that I did not have to provide it on their check out form - but that I would receive a phone call from Customs wanting it in order to get it shipped to me
> I don't understand this since "leather" Is not a protected item.
> I have four watches I have received from Stowa in Germany and for two of the with leather band -- no Social Security Number was required -- and the two Croc straps I ordered came separately and did have to clear Custom -- but still no Social Security number was asked for nor required.
> Has anyone see this from Nomos ?
> How can I order this simple strap without providing my SS number ?
> Thanks in Advance


----------



## asmith7

dhtjr said:


> I've also ordered a strap from Nomos and was not asked for SSN. Very strange. Makes me wonder if someone hacked your device and is hijacking the transaction to get your identity. Regardless, I would not disclose the number, even if it means shopping elsewhere for a strap.


I agree !
I sent Nomos an email this afternoon asking about this -- will let you all know what they say....


----------



## Lucible

Mr Tetley said:


> Interested in some opinions. Which strap would you put on an Orion Weiss to "dress it down" a little. The Nomos Brown Shell Cordovan, Brown with beige stitching or brown with red/brown stitching? Or maybe even the dark brown velour?
> 
> Any pictures would be a great help!!
> 
> Thanks


I've got my Orion Weiss on a regular brown cordovan strap from Nomos. It's dressed it down sufficiently that I feel comfortable wearing it nearly anywhere.  (Great name by the way)


----------



## whitey_rolls

jsj11 said:


> Yeah the quality really blows you away doesn't it? I have a number of watches as can be seen in my signature, but the Nomos is the one that has really made me sit up and notice how well it is finished. I can't stop staring at mine, and I still don't know what time it is!


Really? You sir have some nice watches in your collection, the Nomos being one of the cheapest - it really holds up well with Zenith, GP and Rolex?


----------



## jsj11

whitey_rolls said:


> Really? You sir have some nice watches in your collection, the Nomos being one of the cheapest - it really holds up well with Zenith, GP and Rolex?


Absolutely, it really is a beautifully made watch. Can't fault it in any way


----------



## Mr Tetley

Lucible said:


> I've got my Orion Weiss on a regular brown cordovan strap from Nomos. It's dressed it down sufficiently that I feel comfortable wearing it nearly anywhere.  (Great name by the way)


Thanks for that. I think the regular brown may well be the way to go. ("Mr T" was taken so I had to use Tetley )


----------



## faiz

Lucible said:


> The dark velour/ suede looks great but I'm not sold on the perlon with the Orion.


I think the perlon would work better as a navy than the black.



Mr Tetley said:


> Interested in some opinions. Which strap would you put on an Orion Weiss to "dress it down" a little. The Nomos Brown Shell Cordovan, Brown with beige stitching or brown with red/brown stitching? Or maybe even the dark brown velour?
> 
> Any pictures would be a great help!!
> 
> Thanks


I think it would look great on a beige suede/velour strap;


----------



## stevent

About 75% decided that the Orion will be my next watch. Thoughts on the original vs the weiß?

My wrist is just a bit over 7 inches, feel like perfect sizing would be between the two sizes offered. Do you guys normally go up or down? Have photos of both sizes on wrist but can't seem to find them on computer. I thought the 38mm was a hair big, 35mm felt a little small but lugs did help it wear a bit larger.


----------



## Kilovolt

I am most unhappy in having to report a problem in my six months old Orion Weiss. :-(

Two weeks ago I picked it up one morning and I found it had stopped during the night. I thought that the previous day I forgot to wind it up and blamed it on my old age.
Last week same thing and again I thought it was my fault but strangely enough when I wound it up I saw there was not much left to wind.
This morning the watch was again stopped but just two turns of the crown were enough to reach the maximum.

So I understood that my old age has nothing to do with this mishap and I dropped an email to service(at)glashuette(dot)com explaining the problem and asking for directions. I assume they will tell me to send the watch back to them together with its warranty.

Problems happen, now I am interested in seeing how quickly and well they solve them at Nomos.


----------



## Longjean

That's a shame, your photos of that watch are among my favourites and taken at one of my favourite places. I look forward to hearing how you get on with warranty claim.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

Does anyone own an Orion 38 Grau? How does the dial look in real life?


----------



## Kilovolt

Kilovolt said:


> I am most unhappy in having to report a problem in my six months old Orion Weiss. :-(
> 
> Two weeks ago I picked it up one morning and I found it had stopped during the night. I thought that the previous day I forgot to wind it up and blamed it on my old age.
> Last week same thing and again I thought it was my fault but strangely enough when I wound it up I saw there was not much left to wind.
> This morning the watch was again stopped but just two turns of the crown were enough to reach the maximum.
> 
> So I understood that my old age has nothing to do with this mishap and I dropped an email to service(at)glashuette(dot)com explaining the problem and asking for directions. I assume they will tell me to send the watch back to them together with its warranty.
> 
> Problems happen, now I am interested in seeing how quickly and well they solve them at Nomos.


Well, off to a good start: I received an email from Nomos containing an apology and saying that they are arranging for DHL to come to my home and pick up the watch to be repaired. This is unexpected and new to me and looks very good. Until now I have always had to send a watch to the service center at my own care and expenses and risk.

Will keep you posted as to further developments.


----------



## faiz

Nomos' service is extremely good, they'll repair it and have it back to you in no time.


----------



## anaplian

stevent said:


> About 75% decided that the Orion will be my next watch. Thoughts on the original vs the weiß?
> 
> My wrist is just a bit over 7 inches, feel like perfect sizing would be between the two sizes offered. Do you guys normally go up or down? Have photos of both sizes on wrist but can't seem to find them on computer. I thought the 38mm was a hair big, 35mm felt a little small but lugs did help it wear a bit larger.


This is a real 'eye of the beholder' situation. Personally I feel that the original Orion is the best. The blue hands and gold markers provide visual interest to what would otherwise be a very austere watch. The weiß, for me, is a little boring. Others obvious differ. It's really a case of which sings to you.


----------



## gpension

Question for the group on the Ahoi - I assume this has drilled lugs....am I correct?


----------



## Bradjhomes

gpension said:


> Question for the group on the Ahoi - I assume this has drilled lugs....am I correct?


Correct


----------



## gpension

Thanks for the quick reply....I have an Ahoi on the way!


----------



## jdurante

Can I join the club? My Metro arrived this morning!

Many thanks to Dan at Timeless! Thought we'd be waiting until Feb for shipment, but it came in early. Merry early Christmas to me!


----------



## bellamy

Hello all!

Looking to purchase my first Nomos here. Specifically, I'm looking at the Ludwig 40mm Automatik. 

1. Would you describe the dial as white or egg-shell white? 
2. I read that the dial is first sandblasted and then given the silver coating. So I was wondering if it's somewhat shimmery like Stowa dials? 

Thanks in advance! :-!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## WatchNRolla

.


----------



## watchfreak21

Hi everyone, I just recently purchased a Tangomat and wanted the brown shell cordovan strap instead of the black that originally comes with the watch. I had forgotten to mention it in the comments section while purchasing so I decided to shoot them an email. I have sent multiple emails without any response requesting the brown strap instead of the black. Just today I have received an email that my item has shipped without any indication that the have seen or acknowledged my request. From the general consensus it seems that many are very satisfied with Nomos's customer service. I find it lacking, and considering returning the watch once I receive it. Has any one here have had any problems with their customer service or trying to get a hold of someone? It's been a couple days and still no response back from them.


----------



## StufflerMike

One customer complaining out of 1000 is just 1‰. Send the watch back once you received it.


----------



## Armchair

stuffler said:


> One customer complaining out of 1000 is just 1‰. Send the watch back once you received it.


0.1%, I believe


----------



## watchfreak21

I had another question. I live in the U.S. and Fedex has contacted me asking me to fill out an Importer Input Record document. The document needs to be filled out in order to receive my watch. Is this normal when ordering from Nomos?


----------



## asmith7

watchfreak21 said:


> I had another question. I live in the U.S. and Fedex has contacted me asking me to fill out an Importer Input Record document. The document needs to be filled out in order to receive my watch. Is this normal when ordering from Nomos?


I bought my Nomos from a local AD 
I have ordered and received multiple watches from Stowa and did not have to do that -- maybe Stowa did it for me?
I would email Nomos (they are usually quick to reply) and ask them about this....


----------



## watchfreak21

asmith7 said:


> I bought my Nomos from a local AD
> I have ordered and received multiple watches from Stowa and did not have to do that -- maybe Stowa did it for me?
> I would email Nomos (they are usually quick to reply) and ask them about this....


Thank you for the response. I have sent multiple emails concerning another issue but have not received any response. Anyone else can chime in?


----------



## StufflerMike

We have had some reports here regarding FEdEx or/and customs asking to fill in forms, brand does not matter at all. Happens, sometimes, so normal, yes.


----------



## watchfreak21

stuffler said:


> We have had some reports here regarding FEdEx or/and customs asking to fill in forms, brand does not matter at all. Happens, sometimes, so normal, yes.


Ah I see, ok that gives me peace of mind, thank you.


----------



## Jason Bourne

WatchNRolla said:


>


I love how the lighting gives it an almost creamy like texture to the dial. Probably my favorite Nomos shot I've seen to date. Good job!


----------



## wprusak

Bought the Club Datum Dunkel just as I started this thread. I have about a dozen "high end" mechanical watches but there is something special about the NOMOS. It has been a daily wear watch for 6 months now. Normally I get a new watch, wear it a few months solid and then it goes in the rotation with the other mechanicals. Now the NOMOS Club is a daily wearer and the other mechanicals are in rotation as a second watch (this month it is the Rolex GMT II, another extraordinary watch). The leather band is very comfortable. The face is uber-legible. Accuracy is within 2 seconds a day, fantastic. The movement is a joy to look at. And something I haven't seen others mention is the watch is thin for a mechanical with a date function. Anyone who is considering a NOMOS Club and has the money, I would strongly recommend the watch. For the price, an extraordinary watch.


----------



## Farlius

wprusak said:


> Bought the Club Datum Dunkel just as I started this thread. I have about a dozen "high end" mechanical watches but there is something special about the NOMOS. It has been a daily wear watch for 6 months now. Normally I get a new watch, wear it a few months solid and then it goes in the rotation with the other mechanicals. Now the NOMOS Club is a daily wearer and the other mechanicals are in rotation as a second watch (this month it is the Rolex GMT II, another extraordinary watch). The leather band is very comfortable. The face is uber-legible. Accuracy is within 2 seconds a day, fantastic. The movement is a joy to look at. And something I haven't seen others mention is the watch is thin for a mechanical with a date function. Anyone who is considering a NOMOS Club and has the money, I would strongly recommend the watch. For the price, an extraordinary watch.


+1. I love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11

Never tire of looking at my Orion


----------



## KILOFINAL

Million dollar question. Has anyone heard any information on when NOMOS will include the swing system on the Alpha movement? I understand that the plan is to incorporate the swing system across the entire line up.


----------



## Schalosch

KILOFINAL said:


> Million dollar question. Has anyone heard any information on when NOMOS will include the swing system on the Alpha movement? I understand that the plan is to incorporate the swing system across the entire line up.


I asked the same question during my visit at NOMOS Glashütte a couple of weeks ago... Yes, they will incorporate the swing system in each movement of every model BUT they do not communicate a plan or specific dates! Saying that, I am sure such a plan exists!


----------



## psikat

I believe I might have bought the last Tangente Sport Index Datum from Nomos during their Black Friday sales. 
I was expecting a watch put together from their odds and seconds bins as they described signs of light use on the case back. However, it turned out to be pretty pristine.
Intend to start wearing into ce I am out of my current G-Shock Frogman phase.


Regards, Kat


----------



## KILOFINAL

Very nice



Schalosch said:


> I asked the same question during my visit at NOMOS Glashütte a couple of weeks ago... Yes, they will incorporate the swing system in each movement of every model BUT they do not communicate a plan or specific dates! Saying that, I am sure such a plan exists!





brunemto said:


> The new Metro, the different Nomos:
> 
> View attachment 1889314
> 
> 
> ...the new caliber DUW 4401:
> 
> View attachment 1889322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889346
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889354
> 
> 
> Nice on a small wrist (6,7")


----------



## KILOFINAL

Well I did a bunch of reading and it looks like NOMOS has a goal of upgrading all models to the new swing system over the next 2 years.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Been drooling over the Epsilon movement today


----------



## KILOFINAL

NOMOS does a great job with the decorated rotors. I also noticed that each Metro movement (DUW 4401) is individually numbered and engraved with the number. Very nice.


----------



## KJParlay

Greetings,
I fell for NOMOS and I'm thinking it may be my next purchase. I decided on the Tangente 38 Datum because I wanted the date and it's cheaper than the Tangomat Datum. As much as I'd love to have the beautiful automatic movement, it's out of my price range. 
Then I saw this.
Any thoughts?


----------



## hoxuantu

Do you guys know when were Nomos watches distributed officially in Japan?


----------



## StufflerMike

Must be an early model, compare the individual number with numers of Tangomat watches currently available.


----------



## ikwong

Was finally able to get my first Nomos in Hong Kong last week! Was trying to find a Tangente 38 Datum or a Zurich Weltzeit Blue but after going through 4 stores, couldn't find it. Instead, I got this beautiful piece! I think it was the only piece at that time in the area too so feels good that was able to get it. 









The white dial on the world timer looks really clean and I don't mind not getting the blue dial--though would've been great if I were able to see it in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Five weeks after having been picked up by DHL at my door the Orion Weiss is back on my wrist:









Taking into account the Christmas holidays this is absolutely not bad.

After 6 months of life the watch used to stop occasionally during the night irrespectively of the power reserve. In one case when I found it stopped in the morning after winding it up the previous night just one turn of the crown was necessary to bring it back to full charge. IMO there was some speck of dirt loose inside which from time to time interfered with the balance wheel.

In any case as usual the fault was not indicated. The watch was packed in its original box along with a letter saying that it has been repaired, checked, made waterresistant again, etc.etc.

I would like to point out again that after my notifying NOMOS by mail of the problem the watch has been picked up at my door by DHL and returned again at my door, a very good service.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## flyingpicasso

This is interesting...the Philippine Watch Club commissioned a special edition Orion to celebrate their 5 year anniversary. It appears to have blued hands with silver markers with a blued marker at 5. Not sure that I would like having one marker a different color, but overall a pretty interesting piece. It made me wonder if I would prefer an Orion with all silver markers to the standard one with the gold markers. I'm not sure. Thoughts?

Pics borrowed from the forum:


----------



## colgex

flyingpicasso said:


> This is interesting...the Philippine Watch Club commissioned a special edition Orion to celebrate their 5 year anniversary. It appears to have blued hands with silver markers with a blued marker at 5. Not sure that I would like having one marker a different color, but overall a pretty interesting piece. It made me wonder if I would prefer an Orion with all silver markers to the standard one with the gold markers. I'm not sure. Thoughts?
> 
> Pics borrowed from the forum:


That's very interesting


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## TahWahLord

Hi all, This is my first post on this forum. I am planning to to buy a Nomos Tangente. I visited a AD here in Amsterdam. He offered me a pretty discount. So I wonder, besides this discount. Are there other advantages buying the watch at the AD than buying it online from Nomos? Thanks! Simon


----------



## rationaltime

TahWahLord said:


> Hi all, This is my first post on this forum. I am planning to to buy a Nomos Tangente. I visited a AD here in Amsterdam. He offered me a pretty discount. So I wonder, besides this discount. Are there other advantages buying the watch at the AD than buying it online from Nomos? Thanks! Simon


Hi Simon,

Welcome to the German watch forum and watchuseek.

The dealer has watches you can go see before you buy. If you don't buy
from the dealer they may discontinue stocking watches of that brand.
Then where will you have to go to see the new watches? If the dealer
spends the time with you why not be nice to the dealer in return?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Bugra

I was having the same dilemma. Once I negotiated the price with the AD. It actually became cheaper than the Nomos store. 

Considering my currency exchange rates etc.


----------



## Badbebe

I just ordered a Nomos Tangomat for my girlfriend. Anyone know if the "2-4 days" delivery time is the time it takes to arrive at my door in New York, or the time to arrive at the German post office? 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

I don't know, but based on previous reports I guess to your door.
My guess is the German post office is not in the loop. The last I
saw the straight Tangomat was out stock. Did you get shipping
confirmation? Maybe you want to pick up the phone and call
NOMOS (+49 35053 404-960).


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## TahWahLord

rationaltime said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Welcome to the German watch forum and watchuseek.
> 
> The dealer has watches you can go see before you buy. If you don't buy
> from the dealer they may discontinue stocking watches of that brand.
> Then where will you have to go to see the new watches? If the dealer
> spends the time with you why not be nice to the dealer in return?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks for your feedback. I will buy the Tangente this week at the AD. You are totally right. Nothing beats feeling and wearing the watch before the purchase. I will post the pics of the purchase ASAP.


----------



## Badbebe

rationaltime said:


> I don't know, but based on previous reports I guess to your door.
> My guess is the German post office is not in the loop. The last I
> saw the straight Tangomat was out stock. Did you get shipping
> confirmation? Maybe you want to pick up the phone and call
> NOMOS (+49 35053 404-960).
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks for the reply Rationaltime. I received the DHL tracking number, looks like it will be at my door very soon. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmercedes

Schalosch said:


> I asked the same question during my visit at NOMOS Glashütte a couple of weeks ago... Yes, they will incorporate the swing system in each movement of every model BUT they do not communicate a plan or specific dates! Saying that, I am sure such a plan exists!


I just received an email response from NOMOS saying the same thing. Its just frustrating trying to decide whether to wait it out or just get a NOMOS now....o|


----------



## rationaltime

mrmercedes said:


> I just received an email response from NOMOS saying the same thing. Its just frustrating trying to decide whether to wait it out or just get a NOMOS now....o|


From the supplier point of view this is an issue for many manufacturing companies.
They have manufactured goods in the supply and distribution channels, and sales
are needed to maintain the revenue stream. They tend to plan new product
announcements to avoid disturbing sales of the retiring products before stocks 
are depleted. Product change over is a thing they do cautiously. If they know
most likely they are right to keep it confidential.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Badbebe

Straight from Glashütte. Had some issues with Fedex/custom but overall only took 3 business days to arrive at New York.

Absolutely LOVE the design.









The box leaves a lot to be desired for something that cost $3k. I got little specks of lint all over the watch when first opened. But nevertheless it's the watch that matters and it's absolutely gorgeous.

(I also noticed the winding rotor is rather loud compared to my Rolex, which I actually prefer. What's the point of having a mechanical movement if you can't see and can't hear, right?) 









1/15/15, Wrist shot, the watch is a gift to my girlfriend.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

Thank you for the report.

The Tangomat looks good, but my feeling is this story is
unfulfilled until we see the wrist photos.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mebiuspower

Nice knife.


----------



## Bugra

Finally my first Nomos also my first Club is on the way to me! 

I was wondering if the sapphire glass on the Club Datum has AR coating?

On some watches Nomos Store indicates AR Sapphire Glass. On some watches it just says Sapphire Glass.


----------



## TahWahLord

Hey Guys, I just picked up my Tangente 139 from a local AD. I am still amazed how the watch appears bigger than 35mm.
@hbueain I hope you enjoy the watch as I do. Wear it in good health. And I am very jealous of your knife 

Simon


----------



## aereed89

Hi everyone,

Received my Club Datum this week and I'm so happy! unboxing album can be found here: Nomos Club Datum Unboxing - Imgur

I have a question: I "registered" my watch with Nomos this morning, and is my "registration number" (4 digits on the caseback) the actual number of my watch? As in, if my registration number were, for example, 10986, would my watch be the 10,986th club datum manufactured? For reference, by number is in the high 1000's, implying my watch is ~1800th club datum manufactured.

Thoughts?


----------



## hoxuantu

cleanup said:


> One week so far in the Nomos fan club. Loving it! Perfect daily watch.


Where did you buy this mesh strap?


----------



## aereed89

aereed89 said:


> I have a question: I "registered" my watch with Nomos this morning, and is my "registration number" (4 digits on the caseback) the actual number of my watch? As in, if my registration number were, for example, 10986, would my watch be the 10,986th club datum manufactured? For reference, by number is in the high 1000's, implying my watch is ~1800th club datum manufactured.
> 
> Thoughts?


Anyone?


----------



## Farlius

aereed89 said:


> Anyone?


I bet if you emailed Nomos the question they would elaborate.

I have three Nomos pieces and there doesn't seem to be much of a rhyme or reason I can decipher, and ironically the numbers have gotten lower with each purchase., 21xxx, 4xxx and 1xxx.

I would hazard a guess that the sequence is related to the model group only because both my Club and Club Datum are the 4xxx and 1xxx and my Orion is 21xxxx.

Good question; I'd be interested in knowing as well.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

I'd email Nomos in the first place rather than groping in the dark/guessing.


----------



## not12bhere

New Review Posted;

For those interested in the watch, I have just posted a review of the new'ish' version of the Nomos Tangente Datum Gangreserve which comes with the DUW 4401 movement in the review sub-forum. At a minimum, you can get a good chuckle at my very amateur photography!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nomos-tangente-datum-gangreserve-red-impartial-watch-enthusiasts-review-1454154.html


----------



## Cabamaru

Apologies, my pocket decided to post. Please delete.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just leaving a shot of the Zurich's Epsilon movement here


----------



## Farlius

So, ran my Club dunkel (Alpha Calibre) and my Club Datum dunkel (Beta Calibre) through my new Timegrapher. Not a lot out there on Nomos accuracy, they aren't COSC (like that means much anymore) but they are highly regulated before leaving Glashuette. In my casual accuracy checks it always seemed very good.

Needless to say this was a pleasant surprise;










Club Datum dunkel was 0 s/d in most positions. And in odd positions it ranged from -3 to 2 s/d which is still pretty awesome. This (and my Pelagos @ 0 s/d) blew all my other Mechanicals out if the water in terms of how they are running.

The Club dunkel averaged about -5 s/d, which was also pretty awesome.

Pretty cool! I plan on running it again with some more dedicated time to the six positions, just to make sure its not all hocus pocus.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## DRSG

Hi all! New here and a new owner of a nomos Orion 38 Weiss datum. Pic upload shortly.

Heres my dilemma. 
Love this watch, but it's a bit more plain and cold than I had expected. Its lovely and subtle, but doesn't have much personality beyond its restraint.
I like a date function and found that the standard Orion with the gold and blue was too much. It seemed unbalanced. 
So I have worn the watch once but am thinking of returning it and buying a tangent 38 datum in its place. With the round numbers I think the color and date work well together.
My main concern is that the tangent isn't dressy enough. I am an attorney and I wear a suit and tie every day; help me here... Do any tangents owners use it as a dress watch? How young does it wear?


----------



## StufflerMike

A Bauhaus style watch not classic, not dressy ? You must be kidding. The Nomos models are the incarnation of dress watches. That being saif, they all fit perfect with a t-shirts as well.


----------



## DRSG

Thanks for your response. I wasn't suggesting that the style of the watch isn't "dressy" or "classic" but I am concerned that the tangent wears as physically bulkier and less dressy. Wondering if it fits well with a suit - also wondering if other Orion owners felt a similar dillemma. Thanks!


----------



## mjrchabot

That's some great time keeping right there!

Question for the Nomos forum here... I'm about to pull the trigger on a Nomos Orion (also considering the Rose model). I emailed Nomos asking the following question, just wondering if anyone here may know the answer.

Will Nomos ship the watch on the shorter strap if requested? I have rather small wrists and I've heard the Medium strap is quite long. From all the research I've done, the short strap would be ideal for my wrist size.


----------



## DRSG

Pic


----------



## Bugra

mjrchabot said:


> That's some great time keeping right there!
> 
> Question for the Nomos forum here... I'm about to pull the trigger on a Nomos Orion (also considering the Rose model). I emailed Nomos asking the following question, just wondering if anyone here may know the answer.
> 
> Will Nomos ship the watch on the shorter strap if requested? I have rather small wrists and I've heard the Medium strap is quite long. From all the research I've done, the short strap would be ideal for my wrist size.


Usually yes they should ship with your desired strap size.


----------



## mjrchabot

Thanks Bugra... I was actually coming back to the forum to edit my previous post. I found on Nomos' FAQ that they will indeed ship the watch on a different strap if requested at time of order.


----------



## VigilantRaven

DRSG said:


> Thanks for your response. I wasn't suggesting that the style of the watch isn't "dressy" or "classic" but I am concerned that the tangent wears as physically bulkier and less dressy. Wondering if it fits well with a suit - also wondering if other Orion owners felt a similar dillemma. Thanks!


Honestly? Most folks pay precisely zero attention to what sort of watch you're wearing. Unless they're a watch person.

I've only ever owned "sporty" NOMOS watches: The Club (which is gone) and the Ahoi (which I bought because I missed my Club, but the Club dunkel is discontinued). I can easily imagine wearing either of them with a suit. I wouldn't have a problem going before the Supreme Court of the United States with one of them on my wrist (although I would probably swap the Ahoi's strap for something in leather).

So, no, I don't think you should have a problem pairing a Tangente with a suit. Maybe with a tuxedo, but not with a suit.


----------



## DRSG

Ignore this post, I found an answer to a follow up question


----------



## Armchair

DRSG said:


> Hi all! New here and a new owner of a nomos Orion 38 Weiss datum. Pic upload shortly.
> 
> Heres my dilemma.
> Love this watch, but it's a bit more plain and cold than I had expected. Its lovely and subtle, but doesn't have much personality beyond its restraint.
> I like a date function and found that the standard Orion with the gold and blue was too much. It seemed unbalanced.
> So I have worn the watch once but am thinking of returning it and buying a tangent 38 datum in its place. With the round numbers I think the color and date work well together.
> My main concern is that the tangent isn't dressy enough. I am an attorney and I wear a suit and tie every day; help me here... Do any tangents owners use it as a dress watch? How young does it wear?


The Tangente wears perfectly with a suit. It's only 6.something mm thick so it will fit under a shirt cuff. It has a splash of colour with a silver dial and blued hands that perhaps the Weiss lacks.

As for how 'young' it wears...well, it's a timeless design so it looks old and modern at the same time. It will never be in fashion, nor out of fashion. That's what makes great designs 'great'.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Armchair said:


> The Tangente wears perfectly with a suit. It's only 6.something centimetres thick so it will fit under a shirt cuff. It has a splash of colour with a silver dial and blued hands that perhaps the Weiss lacks.
> 
> As for how 'young' it wears...well, it's a timeless design so it looks old and modern at the same time. It will never be in fashion, nor out of fashion. That's what makes great designs 'great'.


Never trust an American with the metric system, but I'm confident you meant to say mm, not cm. I agree with your comment, though: wears easily under a cuff and is a good bet to look great for many years to come.


----------



## Armchair

flyingpicasso said:


> Never trust an American with the metric system, but I'm confident you meant to say mm, not cm. I agree with your comment, though: wears easily under a cuff and is a good bet to look great for many years to come.


I've edited my post to save future embarrassment. I doubt even Invicta have created a 6cm high case :-d


----------



## applepiebed

I love my Ahoi:
















I tried the woven strap that came with the watch, but didn't love it. Have tried it on mesh, but it seemed to lose something and am most happy with this watch on a heavy leather strap.


----------



## Bugra

Finally this is on my wrist! Love the dial and overall fit and finish.

I was having little bit buyers remorse with the steel back choice but once I saw it. There was no remorse. Steel back is good to go imho.

Has anybody tried his/her Silver Club on any exotic?

I have a Black Ostrich with reddish copper stitching on the way. Wonder how it would look on a alligator...


----------



## anaplian

New larger Nomos Metro variant with date but no power reserve indicator announced:

New Nomos Alert: Introducing The Metro 38 Datum, With An Updated Dial And Larger Case Size - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories

The article also hints at more new Nomos stuff to come at Basel this year...


----------



## jonathanp77

anaplian said:


> New larger Nomos Metro variant with date but no power reserve indicator announced:
> 
> New Nomos Alert: Introducing The Metro 38 Datum, With An Updated Dial And Larger Case Size â€" HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories
> 
> The article also hints at more new Nomos stuff to come at Basel this year...


I just saw this on Hodinkee too. I have to say I like the new version without the power reserve. Now if they release a dark dial version (like the blue worldtimer) then I'm definitely getting that.


----------



## sduford

jonathanp77 said:


> I just saw this on Hodinkee too. I have to say I like the new version without the power reserve. Now if they release a dark dial version (like the blue worldtimer) then I'm definitely getting that.


Yeah saw that too, like it even better than the original Metro.


----------



## Baham

I would give the criticism of the original Metro more weight perhaps, if there hasn't been a six month wait list since it was introduced last March. 

It seems some people get it and some people don't. Perhaps it isn't meant to resemble the face of a Grandfather Clock or the cockpit instrument of a WWII German Fighter Plane. 

NOMOS needs to keep in mind that they are essentially a niche brand and can't be all things to all people. I think they often get it right the first time and then dilute the design concept by introducing "variations". Coming soon the 44mm Tangente.


----------



## sduford

Personally I wasn't criticizing the original Metro, I like the watch very much. But do like this new one even more, looks more balanced to me, although certainly much more traditional.


----------



## jonathanp77

sduford said:


> Personally I wasn't criticizing the original Metro, I like the watch very much. But do like this new one even more, looks more balanced to me, although certainly much more traditional.


+1 in this.


----------



## hoxuantu

Is there any one tried to combine Tangente with Nato strap?


----------



## StufflerMike

hoxuantu said:


> Is there any one tried to combine Tangente with Nato strap?


You will find tons of pics on google or some here Experiment: Nomos Tangete on Nato straps - yey or ney?


----------



## mjrchabot

I like Nato straps but on a Nomos? Not for me at all.


----------



## Heffdog116

I want the Nomos Orion as my special occasion watch. Do I wait (up to year I guess) for the swing system to be implemented or pull trigger on one now?


----------



## StufflerMike

Heffdog116 said:


> I want the Nomos Orion as my special occasion watch. Do I wait (up to year I guess) for the swing system to be implemented or pull trigger on one now?


With the current $\€ I'd buy now.


----------



## Steppy

New Nomos Metro Datum 38 announced for Basel 2015

Gone is the power reserve and new size of 38mm


----------



## Bradjhomes

Steppy said:


> New Nomos Metro Datum 38 announced for Basel 2015
> 
> Gone is the power reserve and new size of 38mm
> 
> View attachment 2916338
> View attachment 2916346


Yep. See post 265 above.

I like the (very slightly) larger size, but I miss the power reserve window.


----------



## MrDagon007

mjrchabot said:


> I like Nato straps but on a Nomos? Not for me at all.


The only thing more wrong would be putting a Nomos on an isofrane dive strap.


----------



## Farlius

MrDagon007 said:


> The only thing more wrong would be putting a Nomos on an isofrane dive strap.


Hmmm. I wonder how an Ahoi would look on and Isofrane?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## smalleq

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep. See post 265 above.
> 
> I like the (very slightly) larger size, but I miss the power reserve window.


I'd like a version without a date, the lack of a quickset date with a manual wind watch is kinda of annoying.


----------



## enyn90

smalleq said:


> I'd like a version without a date, the lack of a quickset date with a manual wind watch is kinda of annoying.


I agree the lack of quickset date is keeping me away from their datum version. but i a metro without date may be too "clean" maybe?


----------



## JWNY

I'm keen on a Nomos Tangente 38. Does anyone have nice wrist shots to share.

How is the shell cordovan? Is it very durable?

Appreciate all your kind advice and sharing. Thank you


----------



## StufflerMike

JWNY said:


> I'm keen on a Nomos Tangente 38. Does anyone have nice wrist shots to share.
> 
> How is the shell cordovan? Is it very durable?
> 
> Appreciate all your kind advice and sharing. Thank you


From a former post I am repeating for your convenience:

Some facts about Shell Cordovan:

Shell Cordovan is known to be a leather with a character of its own.

Shell Cordovan leather is a horse hide, unlike most common leather products originating from cow hides. The Shell Cordovan leather is a very unique product. Shell Cordovan leather is tanned and finished by the old fashioned method of natural pure vergetable tanning, hand staining, hand glazing and finishing. According to „Horween Genuine Shell Cordovan" this hand process takes approximately five month to be completed.

*Shell Cordovan leather is known for its durability and comfort.*

BTW: A „fairy tale" says that the fine art of tanning was brought to New York´s leather district by German immigrants. „Cordovan" is a corruption of „Cordoba", a city in southern Spain, where the technique of tanning this leather originates from.


----------



## mdgrwl

Recently joined the club with a Zurich


----------



## hoxuantu

mdgrwl said:


> Recently joined the club with a Zurich


Please show your photo


----------



## hoxuantu

smalleq said:


> I'd like a version without a date, the lack of a quickset date with a manual wind watch is kinda of annoying.





enyn90 said:


> I agree the lack of quickset date is keeping me away from their datum version. but i a metro without date may be too "clean" maybe?


You guys only set the date once a month. Is it really such important ?


----------



## Heffdog116

The closest AD to me is an hour away but they have the Orion in 35 and 38. Looks like field trip this weekend is in order!!


----------



## gwold

hoxuantu said:


> You guys only set the date once a month. Is it really such important ?


Some people, especially those here, keep a number of watches in rotation. They would therefore need to set the date any time they put the watch on.


----------



## lxxrr

I would not wait for he swing system


----------



## Heffdog116

^^ care to elaborate?


----------



## Bugra

Nomos Club on Brown Hirsch Traveller strap


----------



## not12bhere

JWNY said:


> I'm keen on a Nomos Tangente 38. Does anyone have nice wrist shots to share.
> 
> How is the shell cordovan? Is it very durable?
> 
> Appreciate all your kind advice and sharing. Thank you


Mike nailed it.


----------



## not12bhere

Some random Nomos Affection from my Tangente:


----------



## DRSG

My orion 38 with a vintage mesh strap.


----------



## anaplian

DRSG said:


> My orion 38 with a vintage mesh strap.


I really can't decide whether that works or not - not that you should care what I think ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aneki

Hi, new to the club! Just got my first NOMOS, the Ahoi and so far very happy with it. It'll be my daily beater and main watch for quite some time hopefully. Is it just me that's amazed of how much watch you're actually getting for the money compared to other brands?


----------



## DRSG

anaplian said:


> DRSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> My orion 38 with a vintage mesh strap.
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't decide whether that works or not - not that you should care what I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is the only pairing I've tried that works for me. Portofino inspired.


----------



## anaplian

DRSG said:


> It is the only pairing I've tried that works for me. Portofino inspired.


Actually, on reflection, it does work - but IMO it's an approach which would only work on the 38mm Weiss. The gold markers and blue hands of the regular Orion would wreck the tonal purity, and the 35mm is possibly too inherently dressy to work on mesh. It looks a little like a more refined Max Bill.


----------



## DRSG

anaplian said:


> Actually, on reflection, it does work - but IMO it's an approach which would only work on the 38mm Weiss. The gold markers and blue hands of the regular Orion would wreck the tonal purity, and the 35mm is possibly too inherently dressy to work on mesh. It looks a little like a more refined Max Bill.


i completely agree!


----------



## lxxrr

I picked up a used Nomos recently from WUS and to my disappointment the Date window is misaligned. After searching the web I found other examples - even Nomos stock photos. Does anyone know the root cause and if it can be corrected by a watchmaker?


----------



## lxxrr




----------



## Bugra

I remember somebody asking about a misalignment on date. I think mine has it aswell.

I tried to capture it on the photo - it's leaning upperside of the window and you can actually see the gap between the disc and dial.

Btw on the photo it's about to change date but it was same in the morning.

Is that normal? - Please help me out I'm eating my head out.

I'm in love with the watch - I sure not wanna send it back for repair.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Bugra said:


> I remember somebody asking about a misalignment on date. I think mine has it aswell.
> 
> I tried to capture it on the photo - it's leaning upperside of the window and you can actually see the gap between the disc and dial.
> 
> Btw on the photo it's about to change date but it was same in the morning.
> 
> Is that normal? - Please help me out I'm eating my head out.
> 
> I'm in love with the watch - I sure not wanna send it back for repair.


I would send that back. Sorry.


----------



## Farlius

Bugra said:


> I remember somebody asking about a misalignment on date. I think mine has it aswell.
> 
> I tried to capture it on the photo - it's leaning upperside of the window and you can actually see the gap between the disc and dial.
> 
> Btw on the photo it's about to change date but it was same in the morning.
> 
> Is that normal? - Please help me out I'm eating my head out.
> 
> I'm in love with the watch - I sure not wanna send it back for repair.


Mine (in dunkel form) does not look like that;










I'm sure Nomos could fix it for you. It would be worth the time and effort to send it in, especially if you like it that much.

Hope it all works out!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Bugra

I will send it back. 

It's bummer to wait for it to come back. I assume around 30 days maybe...?

Does anyone have experience with sending watch back to Nomos and get it back, what is the waiting time interval?


----------



## lxxrr

Yours is more jacked up than mine! Wow. I purchased mine on WuS so sending it for free service is not an option. Ive talked to Nomos about it who thinks it's due to damage since the date wheel is not adjustable. I've found a lot of other pictures online showing the same phenomenon. Nomos then stopped answering my emails I'll be sending it off to a Indy watch repairman and will post the results.


----------



## Bugra

lxxrr said:


> Yours is more jacked up than mine! Wow. I purchased mine on WuS so sending it for free service is not an option. Ive talked to Nomos about it who thinks it's due to damage since the date wheel is not adjustable. I've found a lot of other pictures online showing the same phenomenon. Nomos then stopped answering my emails I'll be sending it off to a Indy watch repairman and will post the results.


Please share the results.

My watch is like a month old and under warranty. And I didn't even bump it anywhere.


----------



## lxxrr

Watch goes out tomorrow.. Will definitely post.


----------



## Erwin12

Hello, I'm in for an Orion and because of my small wrist size of 6.5" still questioning whether it will be a 35mm or 33mm.
Now wearing a Stowa KS 35.5mm

Are there any men wearing a 33mm Orion?


----------



## sduford

lxxrr said:


> Yours is more jacked up than mine! Wow. I purchased mine on WuS so sending it for free service is not an option. Ive talked to Nomos about it who thinks it's due to damage since the date wheel is not adjustable. I've found a lot of other pictures online showing the same phenomenon. Nomos then stopped answering my emails I'll be sending it off to a Indy watch repairman and will post the results.


That's very disconcerting. One more reason for me to not get one with the date!


----------



## Bugra

I like the date function. It is very well placed and executed. And I actually use the date function.

It doesn't bother the dial's order, I think it's best date placement on a watch. 

Also IWC Power Reserve Model has very similar date positioning and window. 

Misaligned date disc is a bummer tho, I emailed Nomos yesterday with the photo attached, waiting for a response now.


----------



## lxxrr

The date in my opinion is very well executed- having a matching font to the dial, trapezoid shape window, and still being perfectly balance. You really don't find this on budget watches. More to follow in 2 weeks


----------



## sduford

lxxrr said:


> The date in my opinion is very well executed- having a matching font to the dial, trapezoid shape window, and still being perfectly balance. You really don't find this on budget watches. More to follow in 2 weeks


I agree, it is one of the best executed date windows and actually big enough for me to read. But personally I don't need it as I always start my day with my coffee and computer reading the news and I get the date right there. Plus Nomos doesn't have a quick date change and since I wouldn't be wearing that watch everyday it's just a pain in the neck and I'd rather not pay an extra $400 for that function.


----------



## lxxrr

In my case its my daily, so a date is required. I have a winder so I need to set it once per month so the quasi quick date works well. 

I prefer my casual watches to have no date. Whenever I see a date on a watch, the movement reminds me of times when I'm wondering about meetings projects and deadlines. So during the weekend a no date brings a certain level of calm ... over time the no date becomes associate it with pure bliss and happiness in the weekends. 

Does Nomos have s Brand section on here?


----------



## Bugra

Bugra said:


> I will send it back.
> 
> It's bummer to wait for it to come back. I assume around 30 days maybe...?
> 
> Does anyone have experience with sending watch back to Nomos and get it back, what is the waiting time interval?


Nomos replied to my email saying I can send it back for a closer check-up under guarantee so I will send it back.

In the meantime still enjoying it;


----------



## shelfcompact

So at least two more Metro models incoming.

38 Datum pictured here. And a "dark version" referenced on their site, but no pictures yet.


----------



## Farlius

shelfcompact said:


> So at least two more Metro models incoming.
> 
> 38 Datum pictured here. And a "dark version" referenced on their site, but no pictures yet.


Very interested to see what Nomos has in store for Baselworld.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## mdgrwl

I recently acquired my 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Nomos. I own a Zurich and now I just got an Ahoi Datum and I have to say man, what a cool watch!

 It has so many amazing elements to it, I'm in love. The clean look, paired with the textile strap gives it a very young, hip, sporty feel. And I love the color selection - something I've heard many complain about. The lum-greenish hands along with the sub second red hand just screams relaxed, chic, but also smart. I think those who complain about the color need to look at the rest of the Nomos line if they want a more dressy look&#8230; Nomos IS allowed to make more than one watch folks. 

Anyway, I'm still in the honeymoon stage. Glad I went Datum as well as I feel the date balances out the face&#8230; although I prefer the non-date version on the Zurich, go figure. Probably because the Zurich doesn't have numeral markers. What a fantastic, smart looking but sporty/casual Bauhaus style watch. Ahoi - I love you.


----------



## MrDagon007

Love the Ahoi as well! Curious what the brand will launch in Baselworld.


----------



## shelfcompact

Hey guys, new Nomos 

Super thin new automatic movement:
DUW3001


>


TANGENTE AUTOMATIK
First automatic Tangente, 35mm, 6.9mm thick


>


METRO 38 DATUM
Slightly larger Metro, no more power reserve, new colors


>


MINAMATIK
curved glass, 35.5mm, meant to be for women per the description?


>


----------



## StufflerMike

This and more has already been reported here on WUS. Old news though.


----------



## shelfcompact

This is the community thread though and hasn't been posted here yet.


----------



## StufflerMike

shelfcompact said:


> This is the community thread though and hasn't been posted here yet.


Well, if you think all the other threads, even here on GWF, are not sufficient, so be it.


----------



## shelfcompact

stuffler said:


> Well, if you think all the other threads, even here on GWF, are not sufficient, so be it.


What's the purpose of the community thread then? It's going to be posted and discussed here long after the excitement of Basilworld wears off. 
You yourself have made 4 threads about the Minimatik alone. I'll just stick to the dedicated Nomos thread I guess.


----------



## enyn90

shelfcompact said:


> stuffler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you think all the other threads, even here on GWF, are not sufficient, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of the community thread then? It's going to be posted and discussed here long after the excitement of Basilworld wears off.
> You yourself have made 4 threads about the Minimatik alone. I'll just stick to the dedicated Nomos thread I guess.
Click to expand...

I agree with you here. it's getting abit messy. I thought the Baselworld news 2015 is for the new announcements, and individual threads such as this will be used for discussions.


----------



## Heffdog116

Jealous



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth

Saw the new models in WatchBuys newsletter. I'm glad that they are making the automatic in smaller, original Tangente size. There is finally an automatic Nomos that'd work on my puny 6" wrist. Also there is something I love about the the display back filled with the movement.

I like the Datum only Metro, but I grew to like that quirky original Metro's asymmetrical balance.

When I saw the newsletter I went to Nomos store site, and saw green dot with "only a few pieces left" on Metro Datum Gangreserve. I finally broke down and place the order. As soon as I was done with the order, the site went back to out of stock. I did indeed get shipping notice this morning so I guess I snatched up the very last one of the batch. Can't wait!


----------



## smalleq

coelacanth said:


> When I saw the newsletter I went to Nomos store site, and saw green dot with "only a few pieces left" on Metro Datum Gangreserve. I finally broke down and place the order. As soon as I was done with the order, the site went back to out of stock. I did indeed get shipping notice this morning so I guess I snatched up the very last one of the batch. Can't wait!


That's funny, I was just looking yesterday and it said 6 months for more stock. I'm glad I wasn't looking to purchase it or else I'd be bitter now.


----------



## coelacanth

Yeah it was interesting. I think the stock was up for grab for a very short while. I saw green dot so I put it in cart and proceeded to the last screen of ordering, where it showed out of stock. I stopped it right there. Took the watch out of cart, then a minute later the stock came back. I went ahead and ordered it, successfully received the receipt in the mail indicating "few pieces left." At that point the store was saying out of stock. I emailed them to confirm, and I just got a reply saying that indeed I got the last one, and they swapped the strap with the short version as I requested, and it's already on its way.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

Heffdog116 said:


> Jealous
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that flask even though I don't drink alcohol. It would be cool drinking lemonade from that flask!


----------



## cadeallaw

Finally ordered me a 38mm Nomos Tangente-

Casual Dive Watch: Sinn U1
Dress Watch: Nomos Tangente

hard to beat that combo, imo


----------



## smalleq

Just sold my old Tangente and put a deposit down on the Metro Datum Urban Black...just 3-4 months away!


----------



## smalleq

smalleq said:


> Just sold my old Tangente and put a deposit down on the Metro Datum Urban Black...just 3-4 months away!


Guh, buyer bailed on me. Oh well, it will sell soon enough and I needed to get a deposit down on the Metro anyway.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Ottovonn said:


> What's the plural form of Nomos? Nomoii?


Nomos is a proper noun so the plural is Nomos Watches.
When I first saw them I thought that they looked really plain but as I looked more...they seem so perfect.
I'll own one someday. Right now, it would be financially irresponsible for me to spend that much on a watch.


----------



## cadeallaw

cadeallaw said:


> Finally ordered me a 38mm Nomos Tangente-
> 
> Casual Dive Watch: Sinn U1
> Dress Watch: Nomos Tangente
> 
> hard to beat that combo, imo


It finally came yesterday... overall a lovely watch, but there are a few interesting initial thoughts that I would like to add:

Praises:
-Diameter Size: I have small wrists, but got the 38 because i'm used to wearing my 44mm Sinn U1. Perfect size for me... no need for a larger size, in fact, i'm sure that I would have been fine with the 35mm Tangente. It really does wear quite large.
-Thickness: Nice to finally have a thinner watch.
-Movement: One of my favorite aspects of this watch is the back... beautiful movement.

Disappointments: 
-Fell short of my ridiculously high expectations. I wasn't immediately amazed with it like I was when I picked up my U1 for the first time.
-Dial Color- from most pictures, i was under the impression that the dial was going to be more of a white than a silver. In actuality, the dial definitely presents itself to me as more of a silver than a white. I take responsibility for this misunderstanding however, as Watchbuys website clearly lists dial color as "White / Silver", and watch is listed as "Manual Silver Dial" (take into consideration, however, I didn't buy it from watchbuys)
-Strap size- too long by a notch.. easy fix though, and I can still wear it currently. No biggie.

Overall- A very sleek and much needed dress watch for me. My assumption is that once I get used to the dial color, I will start liking this watch more and more. HOWEVER... I can't help but notice that I am not immediately in love with the Tangente the same way I was when I first got my U1. My hopes are that this watch eventually grows into the perfect dress watch.

edit: it grew on me considerably more today... Good stuff


----------



## mjrchabot

cadeallaw said:


> It finally came yesterday... overall a lovely watch, but there are a few interesting initial thoughts that I would like to add:
> 
> Praises:
> -Diameter Size: I have small wrists, but got the 38 because i'm used to wearing my 44mm Sinn U1. Perfect size for me... no need for a larger size, in fact, i'm sure that I would have been fine with the 35mm Tangente. It really does wear quite large.
> -Thickness: Nice to finally have a thinner watch.
> -Movement: One of my favorite aspects of this watch is the back... beautiful movement.
> 
> Disappointments:
> -Fell short of my ridiculously high expectations. I wasn't immediately amazed with it like I was when I picked up my U1 for the first time.
> -Dial Color- from most pictures, i was under the impression that the dial was going to be more of a white than a silver. In actuality, the dial definitely presents itself to me as more of a silver than a white. I take responsibility for this misunderstanding however, as Watchbuys website clearly lists dial color as "White / Silver", and watch is listed as "Manual Silver Dial" (take into consideration, however, I didn't buy it from watchbuys)
> -Strap size- too long by a notch.. easy fix though, and I can still wear it currently. No biggie.
> 
> Overall- A very sleek and much needed dress watch for me. My assumption is that once I get used to the dial color, I will start liking this watch more and more. HOWEVER... I can't help but notice that I am not immediately in love with the Tangente the same way I was when I first got my U1. My hopes are that this watch eventually grows into the perfect dress watch.


When I ordered my Orion 35 from Nomos back in January, I asked for a "S" size strap instead of "M"; fits my smaller wrist perfectly with no overhang. You should have requested the same as Nomos straps tend to run longer than what is typical.

For the dial colour, I really like it! White is nice, but it's too flat. I find my Orion can change from a clean white to cream to silver under different lighting conditions. To me, that's a beautifully designed dial if it changes colour depending on light. I don't think it's going to take you too long to fall in love with it. I also ordered a brown velour strap on the side - the dial definitely turns cream when the watch is on the brown velour.


----------



## cb23

cadeallaw said:


> It finally came yesterday... overall a lovely watch, but there are a few interesting initial thoughts that I would like to add:
> 
> Praises:
> -Diameter Size: I have small wrists, but got the 38 because i'm used to wearing my 44mm Sinn U1. Perfect size for me... no need for a larger size, in fact, i'm sure that I would have been fine with the 35mm Tangente. It really does wear quite large.
> -Thickness: Nice to finally have a thinner watch.
> -Movement: One of my favorite aspects of this watch is the back... beautiful movement.
> 
> Disappointments:
> -Fell short of my ridiculously high expectations. I wasn't immediately amazed with it like I was when I picked up my U1 for the first time.
> -Dial Color- from most pictures, i was under the impression that the dial was going to be more of a white than a silver. In actuality, the dial definitely presents itself to me as more of a silver than a white. I take responsibility for this misunderstanding however, as Watchbuys website clearly lists dial color as "White / Silver", and watch is listed as "Manual Silver Dial" (take into consideration, however, I didn't buy it from watchbuys)
> -Strap size- too long by a notch.. easy fix though, and I can still wear it currently. No biggie.
> 
> Overall- A very sleek and much needed dress watch for me. My assumption is that once I get used to the dial color, I will start liking this watch more and more. HOWEVER... I can't help but notice that I am not immediately in love with the Tangente the same way I was when I first got my U1. My hopes are that this watch eventually grows into the perfect dress watch.


Gorgeous watch. You will love it


----------



## mebiuspower

As a owner of Orion and U1 the Nomos is just on another level since Sinn use ETA/Selita movements. Both are timeless designs while Nomos use in-house movements. Nomos evidently has a higher quality dial especially if you look at it with a loupe.


----------



## ridnovir

Does anyone know if Nomos plans to release Orion with an automatic movement?


----------



## shelfcompact

ridnovir said:


> Does anyone know if Nomos plans to release Orion with an automatic movement?


I would imagine at some point their new thin auto movement will also move to the Orion.
Purely speculation at this point though.


----------



## ridnovir

shelfcompact said:


> I would imagine at some point their new thin auto movement will also move to the Orion.
> Purely speculation at this point though.


I think so too. That would be an instant hit for them and a perfect watch for me


----------



## cb23

Club inbound. Will be nice to have a Nomos back in the stable. Might pick up a Hodinkee strap to go along with the OG one.


----------



## WatchFrog

Kilovolt said:


> Just one, a one month old Orion Weiss which keeps excellent time.
> 
> I take this oppotunity to report an odd thing: two days ago I wore my Orion with its factory strap throughout the day then took it off before showering. When I was ready to go to bed a few hours later I put on a watch with a good lume for the night and as usual I shot an UV flashlight at it to charge the lume. To my surprise my left wrist showed a bright orange strip in the place where the Orion strap has been. The strip was visible only with a UV light.
> It is the first time I notice something like this, while I have used the UV flaslight for some years now just for the purpose of charging the lume. I wonder what kind of stuff the Nomos strap left on my wrist, it took a few days and a corresponding number of showers to stop seeing the orange band.
> 
> This does not worry me a bit, I am not a health fanatic, but I am just curious about it because I never experienced such a thing before.


Cordovan Shell leather has quite a bit of fat/oil content. Oils often glow orange under UV (see e.g. Oil spill glows under UV light - Boing Boing ).
So, maybe it is some oil/fatty stuff leaking out of the strap!?


----------



## Avo

lxxrr said:


> Ive talked to Nomos about it [misaligned date wheel] who thinks it's due to damage since the date wheel is not adjustable. I've found a lot of other pictures online showing the same phenomenon. Nomos then stopped answering my emails I'll be sending it off to a Indy watch repairman and will post the results.


Any updates??


----------



## lxxrr

Avo after a huge back and forth (and delays w. Basel), getting the watch inspected by a watchmaker.. It looks like the calendar print is off. There's no mechanical failure or issue. I was given the option to send to Nomos or have them send the calendar date wheel. Details are a little foggy but I think we went with the date wheel replacement option. Still do not have it in my possession.


----------



## Avo

Thanks, good to know!


----------



## Semper Jeep

I joined the Nomos community this past weekend with an Ahoi Atlantik. It's a big departure from the divers and military-inspired watches I usually favor but I really like it. I will say it wears much larger than I expected given its dimensions and my experience with similar-sized watches. I'll chalk that up to the relatively flat lugs and the dial face that goes all the way to the edge of the watch.



















I quickly swapped out the fabric/perlon strap it came with for a Nomos Shell Cordovan one.

I know the dial is officially dark navy and I've seen pictures online showing it anywhere from grey to navy to black, to me though it looks like a deep slate blue/grey indoors and a dark dark navy outdoors. Gorgeous any way I look at it.


----------



## scjones88

I recently traded a watch for a new NOMOS Ahoi (White Dial) that should be here Wednesday. I will be wearing it on my wedding day May 2nd, so I am looking to get a black Horween leather strap to make it look good in my tux. Then I can switch it back to the textile strap for the honeymoon in St. Lucia. Quick question on the strap: NOMOS only has the regular Horween leather strap in a size compatible with the Ahoi. NOMOS also offers a reinforced version, which I think is more appropriate for the Ahoi, but it only comes in 18mm, not 20mm. Can you get a reinforced Horween leather strap in 20mm from NOMOS, or will the standard Horween strap be sufficient?

I figure the Ahoi will be the best watch for almost any occasion, especially considering the budget/trade options I had. My thoughts going into the trade:

It is casual enough to go with shorts and sandals at the beach with the textile strap. It is durable enough to withstand 200m water resistance along with the added protection from the slender crown guard. I love the exhibition case back displaying the in-house movement. Strap on a leather strap and I believe it will go well with a suit or tux. The watch is thick enough to be substantial in a casual setting, yet not too thick or large to work in formal settings. The white/silver dial will go with everything. 
I will see if all this holds true (and post photos) once I receive the watch on Wednesday.


----------



## canali

nomos... what can you say (gush...)...that tangomat is just lovely in its elegant simplicity.
...as with the orion..or ludwig, etc
was looking at a 35mm (as i have smallish flat 6.75" wrists)...still not sure if that or the larger
38mm would be better suited/sit more proportionately.


----------



## lxxrr

The 38" Tangomat Datum does not overhang my 6.5" wrist


----------



## LukeC

Here is a Tangente 38 Datum on my 6.75" wrist.










Pretty near perfect fit, IMO.


----------



## canali

can anyone kindly point me towards some nice cordovan straps that would work well for a black faced 38mm Hamilton intramatic?... Thinking dark brown...cognac...or blk...intramatic is a dressy flat clean design similar to the nomos...hope to get an actual nomos soon but the intramatic is enjoyable for now.


----------



## dhtjr

canali said:


> can anyone kindly point me towards some nice cordovan straps that would work well for a black faced 38mm Hamilton intramatic?... Thinking dark brown...cognac...or blk...intramatic is a dressy flat clean design similar to the nomos...hope to get an actual nomos soon but the intramatic is enjoyable for now.


Check watch-band-center.com. I think they have some pretty nice shell cordovan straps by Rios and perhaps one or two other brands. I've bought straps from them before; good prices and good service. Or just buy a Nomos strap, which they sell separately on their online store and mail directly to you. They are $110 USD now, but very good quality, and I think shipping is included in the price. I think the Nomos black shell with brown stitch would look really good on your Hamilton.


----------



## blowfish89

canali said:


> can anyone kindly point me towards some nice cordovan straps that would work well for a black faced 38mm Hamilton intramatic?... Thinking dark brown...cognac...or blk...intramatic is a dressy flat clean design similar to the nomos...hope to get an actual nomos soon but the intramatic is enjoyable for now.


I get my cordovan straps from Jan (JankoXXX - About me - jankoxxx.eu) since Nomos only makes dressy black ones, and I typically want sporty ones or custom work/stitching/design e.g. cordovan zulu/nato/bund/racing. Prices (~$100) are quite reasonable for handmade custom straps considering shell cordovan is expensive in general. I have one strap from him and am ordering my next two today.


----------



## scjones88

It finally came! Thanks to a trade on the forums with Yellowbullet, I have my NOMOS Ahoi. It is absolutely beautiful in person, and I can't get over how well executed the fit and finish are, especially the movement. I just ordered the black cordovan strap to put on the watch for formal occasions, and the textile strap is great for just about any occasion. I am also considering the brown strap and a Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms type strap to mix things up from time to time. Does anyone have any other suggestions for straps?

Photos are below. Hard to show, but there is zero lug overhang on my 7.25" wrist. I am not sure I could get away with this having a smaller wrist size easily. Anyways, I am very pleased with this watch!


----------



## canali

lovely, congrats (gush)....what size btw?



scjones88 said:


> It finally came! Thanks to a trade on the forums with Yellowbullet, I have my NOMOS Ahoi. It is absolutely beautiful in person, and I can't get over how well executed the fit and finish are, especially the movement. I just ordered the black cordovan strap to put on the watch for formal occasions, and the textile strap is great for just about any occasion. I am also considering the brown strap and a Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms type strap to mix things up from time to time. Does anyone have any other suggestions for straps?
> 
> Photos are below. Hard to show, but there is zero lug overhang on my 7.25" wrist. I am not sure I could get away with this having a smaller wrist size easily. Anyways, I am very pleased with this watch!


----------



## scjones88

canali said:


> lovely, congrats (gush)....what size btw?


The dial is 40mm. Lug to lug is 50.5mm, so it wears large (as do all NOMOS watches). Definitely visible considering the watch is all dial.


----------



## dhtjr

scjones88 said:


> It finally came! Thanks to a trade on the forums with Yellowbullet, I have my NOMOS Ahoi. It is absolutely beautiful in person, and I can't get over how well executed the fit and finish are, especially the movement. I just ordered the black cordovan strap to put on the watch for formal occasions, and the textile strap is great for just about any occasion. I am also considering the brown strap and a Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms type strap to mix things up from time to time. Does anyone have any other suggestions for straps?
> 
> Photos are below. Hard to show, but there is zero lug overhang on my 7.25" wrist. I am not sure I could get away with this having a smaller wrist size easily. Anyways, I am very pleased with this watch!


Looks terrific. Love that watch. Wish it also came in about 37-38 size or my wrist were bigger. Lots of different straps should look good on it too.


----------



## shelfcompact

Looks great.



dhtjr said:


> Looks terrific. Love that watch. Wish it also came in about 37-38 size or my wrist were bigger. Lots of different straps should look good on it too.


Same here. My wrists can't handle the Ahoi and its my favorite in their lineup.


----------



## tempocalypse

Trying out a new look for my Zurich Weltzeit, on a vintage style tan leather strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ works really well. Love the colour of that leather.


----------



## pamaro

@tempocalypse: i like your combination.

Here is my, on a alligator strap. My next nomos will be a Club, the small one, or the orion.


----------



## canali

*brown and cognac strap ideas for nomos*

while I don't yet have a Nomos (yet a 38 orion datum is on my radar),
I do have a Hamilton intramatic (blk 38mm),
and I must admit there is nothing like wearing a cool looking, 
slim and lightweight watch.

either way, enjoy your beautiful nomos.

thought i would share some strap suggestions for the nomos....
***wish i could have them on an actual nomos to really see if it's a good match but i don't***

1--check out this strap by hokinkee (not sure how i found it...could have been thru here or a member or a google search i was doing...can't recall sorry)...am sure it would go well with a white or blk faced nomos orion (or intramatic for that matter)
which would be a nice change from the black or brown straps you see these watches with.
...but pricey @ $149.

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/the-value-proposition-nomos-tangente
http://shop.hodinkee.com/collections/italy-straps/products/brown-textured-leather-strap7








The Value Proposition: The Nomos Tangente, Setting New Standards For The Modern Watch â€" HODINKEE


----------



## tempocalypse

pamaro said:


> @tempocalypse: i like your combination.
> 
> Here is my, on a alligator strap. My next nomos will be a Club, the small one, or the orion.


Thanks! Thats not a bad look either. Has nice formal look (thats less stark than the black Nomos). I did mine specifically to dress it down for casual wear though.


----------



## jakevance

Anyone have a good source for a nice but affordable 18mm mesh strap? I'd kind of like to see how my Club and Orion would look on one.


----------



## dhtjr

*Re: brown and cognac strap ideas for nomos*



canali said:


> while I don't yet have a Nomos (yet a 38 orion datum is on my radar),
> I do have a Hamilton intramatic (blk 38mm),
> and I must admit there is nothing like wearing a cool looking,
> slim and lightweight watch.
> 
> either way, enjoy your beautiful nomos.
> 
> thought i would share some strap suggestions for the nomos....
> ***wish i could have them on an actual nomos to really see if it's a good match but i don't***
> 
> 1--check out this strap by hokinkee (not sure how i found it...could have been thru here or a member or a google search i was doing...can't recall sorry)...am sure it would go well with a white or blk faced nomos orion (or intramatic for that matter)
> which would be a nice change from the black or brown straps you see these watches with.
> ...but pricey @ $149.
> 
> The Value Proposition: The Nomos Tangente, Setting New Standards For The Modern Watch - HODINKEE
> http://shop.hodinkee.com/collections/italy-straps/products/brown-textured-leather-strap7
> View attachment 3692594
> 
> 
> The Value Proposition: The Nomos Tangente, Setting New Standards For The Modern Watch - HODINKEE
> View attachment 3694202


That is a nice strap. Bulang & Sons sells the same one for less money.


----------



## pamaro

*Re: brown and cognac strap ideas for nomos*

My nomos again with a dark blue croco grain strap and a "vintage" Nato. in my opinion the blue strap work well with the nomos.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

tempocalypse said:


> Thanks! Thats not a bad look either. Has nice formal look (thats less stark than the black Nomos). I did mine specifically to dress it down for casual wear though.


it's not my strap, but I really like the Orion on a red Crockadile strap. Anyone have a recommended source?


----------



## scjones88

After a few day on the wrist, I am beginning to think that the Ahoi white would look great with a blue seconds hand from one of the other models instead of the red. It would certainly go with the blue lume on the minutes and hours hands. I know this would take away from the playful nature of the watch, but I wonder if NOMOS would be willing to do this during a service interval.


----------



## lxxrr

I've been having a really hard time communicating with Nomos. Each email interaction takes 1 week or more to respond. Any tips?


----------



## sduford

lxxrr said:


> I've been having a really hard time communicating with Nomos. Each email interaction takes 1 week or more to respond. Any tips?


When modern technology fails you, always revert to more reliable older technology. In this case I would recommend an archaic tool called a "telephone".


----------



## Armchair

sduford said:


> When modern technology fails you, always revert to more reliable older technology. In this case I would recommend an archaic tool called a "telephone".


"Operator, please connect me to Glashutte."


----------



## clarkjk3nt

Today I join the ranks with an Orion!

I had a black mesh band lying around that I decided to try out while I wait for my brown strap (don't worry, not keeping it this way). The medium length that it came with is too large for my dainty 6in wrists.

Thought I should post photos, you know... for science.


----------



## lxxrr

Haha! Well, Nomos no longer is willing to cover the defective (mis print) date wheel that so many people have. They won't cover it because the watch is out of warranty - even though it's clearly a defect. So I need to pay for the wheel, and the watchmaker to fix it. It's unfortunate.


----------



## sduford

lxxrr said:


> Haha! Well, Nomos no longer is willing to cover the defective (mis print) date wheel that so many people have. They won't cover it because the watch is out of warranty - even though it's clearly a defect. So I need to pay for the wheel, and the watchmaker to fix it. It's unfortunate.


I'm curious, if it is bad enough that it bothers you, why did you wait until after the warranty is over to do something about it?

A warranty covers defects for the warranty period, so if the defect surfaces after that period, Nomos is correct in saying that it will not be fixed under warranty. If the defect was there before the warranty expired (as appears to be in your case), then it was your responsibility to get it fixed under the warranty terms.


----------



## lxxrr

.


----------



## rooksbook

Crossposting from the wristshots thread, but I got my first Nomos in the mail yesterday and couldn't be more thrilled to join the crew.









Pictures don't really do the Atlantik justice, in my opinion. But it's an understated stunner in person.

My next quest is finding a Horween Shell Cordovan #8 strap for it... any ideas on where I might be able to source one? Nomos themselves don't seem to have what I'm after. Hodinkee's site reads sold out. Rover Haven is where I was thinking on grabbing it, but it seems they are on sabbatical until the end of the summer... Any ideas?


----------



## blowfish89

^PM me for a cordovan strap recommendation.

Do the lugs overhang? What's your wrist size?


----------



## rooksbook

PM inbound 

Lugs don't hang over much, if at all, to my eyes. But, I like the crazy lugs.

Not totally sure on wrist size, been meaning to measure - probably on the small end - 6.5-7 would be my guess.


----------



## dhtjr

rooksbook said:


> My next quest is finding a Horween Shell Cordovan #8 strap for it... any ideas on where I might be able to source one? Nomos themselves don't seem to have what I'm after. Hodinkee's site reads sold out. Rover Haven is where I was thinking on grabbing it, but it seems they are on sabbatical until the end of the summer... Any ideas?


Check Chronoworld.


----------



## rooksbook

dhtjr said:


> Check Chronoworld.


Thanks! Lots of options there. Appreciate it.


----------



## dhtjr

rooksbook said:


> Thanks! Lots of options there. Appreciate it.


Watchbandcenter in Germany also has a Fluco Horween shell in 20mm (I think that's the right size). They call the color dark brown, but looks like #8 to me. I've ordered straps from both Chronoworld in Japan and watchbandcenter in Germany and never had a problem with shipping (I'm in US).


----------



## Farlius

rooksbook said:


> Crossposting from the wristshots thread, but I got my first Nomos in the mail yesterday and couldn't be more thrilled to join the crew.
> 
> View attachment 3912874
> 
> 
> Pictures don't really do the Atlantik justice, in my opinion. But it's an understated stunner in person.


Good choice Sir.

I was admiring an Atlantik at Wempe in NYC not long ago. For a so-called 'sport' watch it is awfully well refined. Rose gold hands are just killer and that deep blue? Just awesome.

Alas the Atlantik and it's Ahoi white older brother just doesn't fit my wrist right, so no go for me.

Enjoy!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## rooksbook

Farlius said:


> Good choice Sir.
> 
> I was admiring an Atlantik at Wempe in NYC not long ago. For a so-called 'sport' watch it is awfully well refined. Rose gold hands are just killer and that deep blue? Just awesome.
> 
> Alas the Atlantik and it's Ahoi white older brother just doesn't fit my wrist right, so no go for me.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7


I took a look at the Ahoi at that Wempe as well, although I liked the atmosphere at the Torneau down the street much better. Small world


----------



## AzHadEnuf

[HR][/HR]I've been looking for a watch for my 18 year olds high school graduation. Finally picked this and it arrived at my office this morning. Darn watch has grown on me as it sat on my desk all day. Someone tell me I would be a bad Dad if I kept the watch for myself and got him savings bonds.


----------



## breigue

Never consider Nomos for a long time due to the size. Now after two days in a row, started to rethink the whole collection toward smaller and thinner watches.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

AzHadEnuf said:


> [HR][/HR]I've been looking for a watch for my 18 year olds high school graduation. Finally picked this and it arrived at my office this morning. Darn watch has grown on me as it sat on my desk all day. Someone tell me I would be a bad Dad if I kept the watch for myself and got him savings bonds.
> View attachment 3922138


Give him that watch, buy yourself a datum dunkel club


----------



## Peter Atwood

@Farlius, Nonsense my good man...you simply need the right strap combination. For me the stock strap is terrible and I could not make it wear correctly. I recommend Staib mesh or check out some of the many custom makers. Someone can make you something that will wear great.....there is almost no such thing as a watch that is unwearable, it just needs the correct balance to make it work. I have a measily 7 inch wrist and can wear anything from 34mm to 47mm, just have to get with the Feng Shui.


----------



## Farlius

Peter Atwood said:


> @Farlius, Nonsense my good man...you simply need the right strap combination. For me the stock strap is terrible and I could not make it wear correctly. I recommend Staib mesh or check out some of the many custom makers. Someone can make you something that will wear great.....there is almost no such thing as a watch that is unwearable, it just needs the correct balance to make it work. I have a measily 7 inch wrist and can wear anything from 34mm to 47mm, just have to get with the Feng Shui.


I understand. It just wasn't a piece for me despite its good looks.

To each wrist his own.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## altess27

Just ordered my first Nomos today! I ended up with the 36mm Club.


----------



## lxxrr

The Nomos Tangomat misaligned date wheel problem still exists. Ive noticed it on some photos here but don't see any fixes. I attempted to resolve this and Nomos sent me a new date wheel but it did not help. What else could it be? Mechanically the watch is fine.


----------



## snnam

What is everyone's thoughts on the Orion being updated with the new DUW3001 automatic movement? Do you think it is likely to happen within the next 6 months or so, because it is defiantly something I would hold out for...


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

Just received my Metro! This is by far the most comfortable watch i own. The strap will be changed back to black cordovan later today.


----------



## flyingpicasso

RyanAMcLaughlin said:


> Just received my Metro! This is by far the most comfortable watch i own. The strap will be changed back to black cordovan later today.
> View attachment 4198650


Yes, I much prefer it on the shell. Cool watch.


----------



## jakeblixx

snnam said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on the Orion being updated with the new DUW3001 automatic movement? Do you think it is likely to happen within the next 6 months or so, because it is defiantly something I would hold out for...


I'm hoping that Timeless' next collaboration will be the first updated to the new movement... A beautiful limited edition with blue face is also worth holding out for.


----------



## lxxrr

RyanAMcLaughlin said:


> Just received my Metro! This is by far the most comfortable watch i own. The strap will be changed back to black cordovan later today.
> View attachment 4198650


Nice. Nomos purposely gives us black straps for free to force us to buy brown ones.

Sigh, I wish I had my watch already. Nomos support is way laid back. It's been weeks and they still haven't sent for pick up. Grrr


----------



## imaCoolRobot

lxxrr said:


> Nice. Nomos purposely gives us black straps for free to force us to buy brown ones.
> 
> Sigh, I wish I had my watch already. Nomos support is way laid back. It's been weeks and they still haven't sent for pick up. Grrr


I think you can specify which strap you want If ordering from Nomos


----------



## lxxrr

chuasam said:


> I think you can specify which strap you want If ordering from Nomos


Just went to the site no option to


----------



## shelfcompact

lxxrr said:


> Just went to the site no option to


From their FAQ section:



> *I would like a different strap, can you do that?*
> 
> Sure, no problem. Just let us know which strap you would like in the comments field during your order. There are no additional costs for a strap exchange. However, the purchase price will remain the same if you order a velour leather or textile strap instead of a Genuine Horween Shell Cordovan one. Are you unsure whether you perhaps need a longer or a shorter watchstrap? Then use our watchstrap guide to find the right length for your wrist circumference. Just let us know in the comments field during your order, and we will fit the desired strap to your new watch. Unfortunately we cannot offer this service for our Ahoi models. If you would prefer a Horween Genuine Shell Cordovan strap instead of a woven textile one, we would request that your order this as an extra. Unfortunately we cannot offer this service either for the remborde straps. We would also ask you to order these straps separately.


----------



## lxxrr

shelfcompact said:


> From their FAQ section:


Ahh nice trick putting it in the faq


----------



## imaCoolRobot

lxxrr said:


> Ahh nice trick putting it in the faq


Actually I found out when I emailed Nomos about changing the straps. 
I've ordered mine....and now the wait


----------



## beefeater

First post and just wanted to say thanks to all on the German forum and specifically this Nomos thread. Just got my Nomos Orion 38 thanks to the great information here. Much appreciated!

And the obligatory wrist shot...


----------



## sduford

beefeater said:


> First post and just wanted to say thanks to all on the German forum and specifically this Nomos thread. Just got my Nomos Orion 38 thanks to the great information here. Much appreciated!
> 
> And the obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 4240058


Excellent choice, congratulations!


----------



## burritophile

Any quality alternatives to Nomos' Texture Strap? Looking to fit a Club Dunkel 36mm.. They aren't available in 18mm.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Any 18mm perlon strap. I've seen the NATO strap on crown and buckle


----------



## Bradjhomes

chuasam said:


> Any 18mm perlon strap. I've seen the NATO strap on crown and buckle


Except the Nomos perlon is two piece, and finding a two piece perlon is pretty difficult (unless more people are now making them - in which case I'm off to buy some)


----------



## burritophile

Thanks! Didn't know what they were called. And I couldn't find a single vendor who sold a 2 piece, which is what I'm looking for. Gotta show off that movement!


----------



## Bugra

Nomos Club on a Red Brown Gator

I think i found right tone of Gator for this watch.


----------



## shelfcompact

You know, I think that works pretty well.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Beautiful. Mind sharing where you got that gator strap from? 

Sent from my non-fruit phone


----------



## Bugra

Wahlaoeh said:


> Beautiful. Mind sharing where you got that gator strap from?
> 
> Sent from my non-fruit phone


Thanks! I think it worked well.

I got it off the strap forum, from Flydragonstraps.

For the price it is very decent. Can't go wrong with it.


----------



## BrooklineWatch

This thread seemed like a good place to post my new arrival. My first observation was how BIG this wears for 39.7mm. With that little bezel, it looks wider than my Speedy and Black Bay. I have wanted a Nomos for a long time and I am thrilled to have this on my wrist. This a watch I know I will never sell -- a rare feeling for me to have when I get a new piece.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I have only ever had quarts watches before buying my first mechanical which triggered my research into horology, a Seiko diver kentetic. After seeing the Tangente gangresserve I fell in love with NOMOS.

After countless hours of reading and dreaming I finally bit the bullet and purchased a brand new metro from Chrono24. I've had the metro for only a few days and It's everything plus more than what I was expecting. Already considering getting the Tangente when the swing system comes in stock, although the money manager side of my brain is saying WHY YOU ALREADY HAVE THE METRO!!

Anyway, love the watches, love the brand Itself and love the feel the watch gives you when you dare to step foot in the wild. A true piece of art in my opinion although extremely bias.


----------



## Vanderwei

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> I have only ever had quarts watches before buying my first mechanical which triggered my research into horology, a Seiko diver kentetic. After seeing the Tangente gangresserve I fell in love with NOMOS.
> 
> After countless hours of reading and dreaming I finally bit the bullet and purchased a brand new metro from Chrono24. I've had the metro for only a few days and It's everything plus more than what I was expecting. Already considering getting the Tangente when the swing system comes in stock, although the money manager side of my brain is saying WHY YOU ALREADY HAVE THE METRO!!
> 
> Anyway, love the watches, love the brand Itself and love the feel the watch gives you when you dare to step foot in the wild. A true piece of art in my opinion although extremely bias.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4343121&d=1434377206"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What a beauty. I find myself in a similar predicament as I bought a NOMOS Orion 6 months or so ago. Can't stop looking at the Metro.

Thanks for the pictures mate. Wear it in good health


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I really want to try on the orion, tangente, dark metro, club and ahoi...it's unfortunate that there are no AD on my side of Australia.
I honestly don't think I could buy a 2nd NOMOS without trying all of them on, it would be unfair! 

We need some more photos of metros out in the wild within the concrete jungles they belong!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> I really want to try on the orion, tangente, dark metro, club and ahoi...it's unfortunate that there are no AD on my side of Australia.
> I honestly don't think I could buy a 2nd NOMOS without trying all of them on, it would be unfair!
> 
> We need some more photos of metros out in the wild within the concrete jungles they belong!


That simply means you have to make a trip to Germany for research purposes.


----------



## duck2h

I absolutely love the Metro too!

Here is a shot of it in the wild, in the Arabian sea.

Are there anyone with a shot of their Metro with a brown strap?


----------



## WatchFrog

duck2h said:


> I absolutely love the Metro too!
> 
> Here is a shot of it in the wild, in the Arabian sea.
> 
> Are there anyone with a shot of their Metro with a brown strap?


Great shot - really brings out the elegance, simplicity and quirkiness of the Metro!

Personally [IMHO etc], I wish the Metro had applied hour markers instead of printed minutes; not many 'perfect' watches out there, I guess!


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I will go to Germany for a visit of course! I started a list of things I need to see in the eu and as I get older the list gets better and longer. Also the metro on the boat looks perfect ahahha


----------



## duck2h

I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on a brown strap from Nomos to try out with the Metro. Just scared it won't go well lol.


----------



## Sussexpaul

duck2h said:


> I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on a brown strap from Nomos to try out with the Metro. Just scared it won't go well lol.


hi- I have a brown strap for my Metro and wore it for a few days before replacing the black one. I feel that the black compliments the colours in the watch in a better way than the brown. All down to personal choice though!


----------



## duck2h

Sussexpaul said:


> duck2h said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on a brown strap from Nomos to try out with the Metro. Just scared it won't go well lol.
> 
> 
> 
> hi- I have a brown strap for my Metro and wore it for a few days before replacing the black one. I feel that the black compliments the colours in the watch in a better way than the brown. All down to personal choice though!
Click to expand...

Do you have any photos? :scream:


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

Photos would be great!!


----------



## Bugra




----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

That club looks ***** amazing !! see this causes a problem for me. I've been looking at the damasko DA36 with brown strap and thinking this will be a perfect watch to add due to its ruggedness ...although I've been um'ing and are'ing about the NOMOS club as I already own a tough diver being the Seiko kentic for water sports and camping and holidaying. 

To make things worse I am quite certain I want the NOMOS minimatik as the club alternative due to the sizing of the club on my 6.5" wrists not to mention the damasko size possibly being too large. Although I wouldnt mind a tougher german watch like the damasko I think because I own a metro I should stay with the NOMOS and also partly because the movement is the start something new for the company.

But you cant really go wrong with the ETA in the damasko so the movements shouldnt matter too much as i have the swing in the metro....... im stuck, and trying them on is not an option!! 

dam you last poster!


----------



## BrooklineWatch

That club was the runner up to my choice of the Zurich. A stunner that I got to handle in the flesh at a WatchBuys road show but ultimately I went a little dressier.


----------



## Sussexpaul

duck2h said:


> Do you have any photos? :scream:


Metro with brown strap


----------



## plk7

My one and only:


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Ahhhhh how long does it take DHL to deliver a watch from Germany to Canada. *fume*


----------



## Peter Atwood

Ahoi there!


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

chuasam said:


> Ahhhhh how long does it take DHL to deliver a watch from Germany to Canada. *fume*


They're striking in Germany atm.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> They're striking in Germany atm.


Argh bloody hell! 
I want my watch


----------



## StufflerMike

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> They're striking in Germany atm.


Yep, since two weeks already and open ended. You never know what gets through and what not.


----------



## joshuagull

Big NOMOS fan here introducing myself. I have a Club that's really impressed me.









I also really love the Orion, a LOT, but it feels redundant with my Longines since they're so similar stylistically and size-wise (and the huge domed acrylic crystal on the Longines is so nice).









I'm super picky on my watches and genuinely feel like NOMOS is making some of the most beautiful pieces out there right now. I want one of the blue Timeless Clubs too.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

stuffler said:


> Yep, since two weeks already and open ended. You never know what gets through and what not.


Scheiße


----------



## burritophile

My only one.. for now.


----------



## Fox143

New Tangente Doctors Without Borders. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## duck2h

Sussexpaul said:


> duck2h said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any photos? :scream:
> 
> 
> 
> Metro with brown strap
Click to expand...

Thank you! I agree, perhaps black is a more suitable choice. I wonder if the Metro would 've great with a dark grey. Something like this.

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0175/4286/products/WW_MODEL2_COAL1_1024x1024.jpg?v=1430691776


----------



## harshad4005

My one and only lovely Ludwig 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## lxxrr

So Nomos told me the off center date wheel is "within normal spec". I sent them lots of photos of others with slightly off dates but in the end it comes down to the 25 character. If it its in the window then it's fine. Love and learn! Let me ask now.. I'm looking for a brown leather strap that has a bit more pop than the cordovan. I'm thinking a medium brown with some patina would bring some life to the situation. Perhaps a ostrich? Any recommendations? Looking to lean a tad towards casual


----------



## horolicious

lxxrr said:


> So Nomos told me the off center date wheel is "within normal spec". I sent them lots of photos of others with slightly off dates but in the end it comes down to the 25 character. If it its in the window then it's fine. Love and learn! Let me ask now.. I'm looking for a brown leather strap that has a bit more pop than the cordovan. I'm thinking a medium brown with some patina would bring some life to the situation. Perhaps a ostrich? Any recommendations? Looking to lean a tad towards casual


If you want closer tolerance on gears and wheels get a Grand Seiko

send from AZ


----------



## lxxrr

TOPTISHKIN said:


> If you want closer tolerance on gears and wheels get a Grand Seiko
> 
> send from AZ


Word?


----------



## johneh

TOPTISHKIN said:


> If you want closer tolerance on gears and wheels get a Grand Seiko


Very insightful, I'm sure your advice will be put to good use...


----------



## sduford

johneh said:


> Very insightful, I'm sure your advice will be put to good use...


He's got a point though. And at Nomos' prices, as good a value as they are, I would expect properly printed and aligned date wheels.


----------



## lxxrr

sduford said:


> He's got a point though. And at Nomos' prices, as good a value as they are, I would expect properly printed and aligned date wheels.


Exactly. I just seen many examples and was wondering if it was something that could be fixed or a fluke. My watchmaker said that it couldn't be adjusted (aka Rolex). I think the misaligned dial has a lot to do with the font choice (which is a good choice since it beats a different font altogether ) but the 1s are printed too close to the second digit. I'll just need to make peace with it.

I also own a MM300 with a Grand Seiko movement and the 16 and some numbers appear slanted.


----------



## Fox143

My wife.s Nomos Orion 33 Rose- perfectly feminine and classy!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## shelfcompact

Is that the Solar?
Sell it to me.


----------



## Bradjhomes

No, it's the Zurich Blaugold


----------



## Steppy




----------



## lxxrr

Are Nomos Tangomat case back screws proprietary or can be purchased online?


----------



## StufflerMike

lxxrr said:


> Are Nomos Tangomat case back screws proprietary or can be purchased online?


I wouldn't know of any online source. Contact Nomos CS.


----------



## lxxrr

Yeah.. Waiting. Thanks


----------



## Baham

I'm sorry! We're there some pictures posted of this misaligned date wheel? Maybe mine are misaligned also.


----------



## LukeC

stuffler said:


> I wouldn't know of any online source. Contact Nomos CS.


I asked them where to get spare spring-bars and they said to contact an AD, so that could be a good second try.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Baham said:


> I'm sorry! We're there some pictures posted of this misaligned date wheel? Maybe mine are misaligned also.


Page 30 of this thread.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I can't stop looking at the minimatik with the red hands and blue numbering thinking it will be my next watch. What's everyone's thought on this particular design? Is it to feminine or more unisex?


----------



## joshuagull

I love the Minimatik too. I see it as more casual/sporty due to the color. Not at all feminine IMO.


----------



## Bradjhomes

joshuagull said:


> I love the Minimatik too. I see it as more casual/sporty due to the color. Not at all feminine IMO.


Looks great to me. I'd love to see one in the flesh.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I just see the watch getting reviewed with the ladies in mind, I'll be definitely trying it on before I buy, unlike the metro this needs closer scrutinising!


----------



## jakeblixx

I don't think the Minimatik is too feminine at all. I'm looking forward to making it my first automatic Nomos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeC

jakeblixx said:


> I don't think the Minimatik is too feminine at all. I'm looking forward to making it my first automatic Nomos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's odd to me how Nomos is advertising the Minimatik as "feminine" when they're so aggressively unisex with their other watches.


----------



## jakeblixx

LukeC said:


> Yeah, it's odd to me how Nomos is advertising the Minimatik as "feminine" when they're so aggressively unisex with their other watches.


Good point. Maybe I should see it on wrist before I commit. It does seem odd that they wouldn't promote it as equally unisex to the rest -- I wonder if there's a reason why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Not feminine at all to me though I can see how a woman might like the Minimatik. I have mine incoming whenever they're delivered to Timeless so will see . . .


----------



## LukeC

Maybe the "aggressively unisex" wasn't as appealing to the womens' market as they thought, so they're trying a different marketing tactic? I doubt that the watch is any different from their other models in that regard.



jakeblixx said:


> Good point. Maybe I should see it on wrist before I commit. It does seem odd that they wouldn't promote it as equally unisex to the rest -- I wonder if there's a reason why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

LukeC said:


> Maybe the "aggressively unisex" wasn't as appealing to the womens' market as they thought, so they're trying a different marketing tactic? I doubt that the watch is any different from their other models in that regard.


Nomos used to market the Club family as the 'entry level watch for the high schooler/new grad in your life' but now marketed as the 'sporty, always looks just right' watch.

I'm sure once they see that the Minimatik is being scooped up by 'dudes cause its awesome' they might change their tune on that one as well.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strel

My fiancé just bought me an Orion 38 as a wedding present. It hasn't left my wrist! Super comfortable, thin, beautiful dial, legible. Highly recommend it to anyone looking for a entry into the world.


----------



## mebiuspower

LukeC said:


> Yeah, it's odd to me how Nomos is advertising the Minimatik as "feminine" when they're so aggressively unisex with their other watches.


Because most women don't want to want to wind their watch every morning.


----------



## blowfish89

mebiuspower said:


> Because most women don't want to want to wind their watch every morning.


Neither do most men


----------



## southbeachsf

After far too long of a layoff from watch buying, finally got back in the game with a couple new pieces. It was love at first sight with this one (Tangente 38 Datum)...what an amazing watch!











As I noted in another thread, mine arrived with the DUW 4101 and not the expected Beta movement...thought this would be interesting for anyone out there wanting to pull the trigger but waiting on a Tangente with the Swing System.


----------



## jakeblixx

southbeachsf said:


> After far too long of a layoff from watch buying, finally got back in the game with a couple new pieces. It was love at first sight with this one (Tangente 38 Datum)...what an amazing watch!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714770
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted in another thread, mine arrived with the DUW 4101 and not the expected Beta movement...thought this would be interesting for anyone out there wanting to pull the trigger but waiting on a Tangente with the Swing System.
> 
> View attachment 4714762


Beautiful, I'm jealous!

Although I think my 35mm Tangente is likely a better fit for my small wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmb359

strel said:


> My fiancé just bought me an Orion 38 as a wedding present. It hasn't left my wrist! Super comfortable, thin, beautiful dial, legible. Highly recommend it to anyone looking for a entry into the world.


good choice.

I recently purchased an Orion 38 as well and love it. I tried one of my 20mm leather nato's on it and it worked well too.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

blowfish89 said:


> Neither do most men


I got mine specifically because it needs winding


----------



## flyingpicasso

chuasam said:


> I got mine specifically because it needs winding


As did I. I love winding the watch...so buttery smooth.


----------



## joshuagull

Same here--I love winding a watch daily. Especially when a watch winds as buttery smooth as Nomos manual winds do. Keeps me more connected with the time I think. I'm all about the more tactile experience.


----------



## Longjean

I also prefer manual to automatic, glad to here that there are still some of us out there. The trouble is that there is less choice now.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I think blowfish' comment got misinterpreted. I think a lot of people on this site would agree that they like hand-winding, but then that's not at all representative of 'most men'

I think (correct me if I'm wrong blowfish89) that the suggestion that 'most women' don't want a hand wind watch is also true to 'most men'.


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> I think blowfish' comment got misinterpreted. I think a lot of people on this site would agree that they like hand-winding, but then that's not at all representative of 'most men'
> 
> I think (correct me if I'm wrong blowfish89) that the suggestion that 'most women' don't want a hand wind watch is also true to 'most men'.


Exactly.
I meant 'most men in the entire world'. Since most men are not interested in mechanical watches now-a-days, geeking out here like us, I highly doubt they would like to manually wind their watch. Forget it, how many wear a watch?
By extension, the women who are here might actually like manual winds.


----------



## RBleigh81

I enjoy hand winding my tangente but find setting the date to be a major PITA


----------



## Bradjhomes

RBleigh81 said:


> I enjoy hand winding my tangente but find setting the date to be a major PITA


I'm reluctant to ever get a Datum version of any Nomos due to the lack of a quickset date.

I know you can go back to 9pm then forward, then back, then forward, ... but that just reminds me of setting the date on a Vostok Amphibia.


----------



## T79

Just bought my second Nomos; Weltzeit. Already have a Tangente 35 mm, so this is the big brother. Simply love it, and it has been a grail watch to me for some time. That Nomos decided to launch the Nachtblau in the mean time just made the choice harder. But the original details such as "Heimat" and German City/country names made me decide on "the first edition".

Enjoy the pictures:


----------



## watchRus

Forgive me for a slight off-topic post but didn't Nomos have an official forum?


----------



## blowfish89

T79 said:


> Just bought my second Nomos; Weltzeit. Already have a Tangente 35 mm, so this is the big brother. Simply love it, and it has been a grail watch to me for some time. That Nomos decided to launch the Nachtblau in the mean time just made the choice harder. But the original details such as "Heimat" and German City/country names made me decide on "the first edition".
> 
> Enjoy the pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4727986


I could happily live with those two as many only watches for ever. What a duo !


----------



## leospaceman

Hi everyone, I just ordered a Nomos Tangente 38 and am very excited for its arrival. Do you think it will be too large for my 6.5 inch wrist? I'm a little concerned there might be some "hang" on the lugs. I currently wear a 42mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic and I don't think it looks too big for me. Also, can someone enlighten me about this "swing" mechanism Nomos will be coming out with and how it affects the watch? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

leospaceman said:


> Hi everyone, I just ordered a Nomos Tangente 38 and am very excited for its arrival. Do you think it will be too large for my 6.5 inch wrist? I'm a little concerned there might be some "hang" on the lugs. I currently wear a 42mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic and I don't think it looks too big for me. Also, can someone enlighten me about this "swing" mechanism Nomos will be coming out with and how it affects the watch? Thanks in advance.


The 38mm will be fine, I have the 37 metro and it wears perfect and I would say my wrists are just smaller than 6.5". Even if it was a faction bigger it would still be perfect.

The swing system is just a milestone achievement for the company and piece of mind for the customer to know that the company will continue to thrive even once the swiss cut their supply of parts to other companies. < correct me if I'm wrong. >


----------



## horolicious

I am a Nomos Zurich braungold owner, with a little criticism of Nomos. To develop a metallurgical know how and takes years. After a little digging, it is my understanding that Nomos worked with Siemens AND Universities to develop a manufacturing process for escapement. Furthermore, I believe that Nomos gets subsidies from local government allowing them to generate such "achievement". Just my two cents. 

send from AZ


----------



## jakeblixx

TOPTISHKIN said:


> I am a Nomos Zurich braungold owner, with a little criticism of Nomos. To develop a metallurgical know how and takes years. After a little digging, it is my understanding that Nomos worked with Siemens AND Universities to develop a manufacturing process for escapement. Furthermore, I believe that Nomos gets subsidies from local government allowing them to generate such "achievement". Just my two cents.
> 
> send from AZ


I'm hoping that in return for whatever assistance or grants that the government gives, that Nomos helps to strengthen watchmaking in the region. I have absolutely no idea, but I'm hoping the Germans are prudent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

leospaceman said:


> Hi everyone, I just ordered a Nomos Tangente 38 and am very excited for its arrival. Do you think it will be too large for my 6.5 inch wrist? I'm a little concerned there might be some "hang" on the lugs. I currently wear a 42mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic and I don't think it looks too big for me. Also, can someone enlighten me about this "swing" mechanism Nomos will be coming out with and how it affects the watch? Thanks in advance.


I agree the 38 will be just fine. My wrists are 6.5 or a bit under, and when it comes to the Tangente, I like the 38 better. Oddly, with the Orion I prefer the 35. I think the Tangente 38 is actually 37.5, but it's not the half mm that makes the Orion too big on me, but rather the dressier style. Also, the lugs on the Tangente 38 were right at the edge of acceptability for me. I don't believe Nomos uses the new Swing System yet in the Tangente, but if they are, that's great news.


----------



## flyingpicasso

TOPTISHKIN said:


> I am a Nomos Zurich braungold owner


I would love to see a pic of that braungold--not sure I've ever seen one posted here. Plenty of the blue, but not the brown.


----------



## horolicious

flyingpicasso said:


> I would love to see a pic of that braungold--not sure I've ever seen one posted here. Plenty of the blue, but not the brown.












send from AZ


----------



## horolicious

So, in taking this picture using 105mm micro lens I noticed that the hands have "spots" and have "faded". Contacted Nomos and with in an hour got a reply thanking me for email and pictures and the they will get back to me. With in two hours I was informed that it is known to them that specifically in Braungold models, the surface of the hands react with the dial that result in the observed scenario on the picture. They are sending me instructions and DHL will pick up my watch.

send from AZ


----------



## flyingpicasso

TOPTISHKIN said:


> So, in taking this picture using 105mm micro lens I noticed that the hands have "spots" and have "faded". Contacted Nomos and with in an hour got a reply thanking me for email and pictures and the they will get back to me. With in two hours I was informed that it is known to them that specifically in Braungold models, the surface of the hands react with the dial that result in the observed scenario on the picture. They are sending me instructions and DHL will pick up my watch.
> 
> send from AZ


Wow, interesting. Glad I asked you to take the pic, haha! Great looking watch, by the way.


----------



## jakeblixx

TOPTISHKIN said:


> So, in taking this picture using 105mm micro lens I noticed that the hands have "spots" and have "faded". Contacted Nomos and with in an hour got a reply thanking me for email and pictures and the they will get back to me. With in two hours I was informed that it is known to them that specifically in Braungold models, the surface of the hands react with the dial that result in the observed scenario on the picture. They are sending me instructions and DHL will pick up my watch.
> 
> send from AZ


How do you feel about that? Obviously a great customer service experience, but I wonder what they're going to do to the watch? I hope it looks as good as it did when new when you get it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

jakeblixx said:


> How do you feel about that? Obviously a great customer service experience, but I wonder what they're going to do to the watch? I hope it looks as good as it did when new when you get it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They said they will replace the hands. On the fence about polishing. Will ask them to return the old hands

send from AZ


----------



## leospaceman

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> The 38mm will be fine, I have the 37 metro and it wears perfect and I would say my wrists are just smaller than 6.5". Even if it was a faction bigger it would still be perfect.
> 
> The swing system is just a milestone achievement for the company and piece of mind for the customer to know that the company will continue to thrive even once the swiss cut their supply of parts to other companies. < correct me if I'm wrong. >


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Farlius

Hey,

Got this 'squared off' buckle on an all black 20mm Horween with the LEC4T (Limited Edition Club for Timeless. Thanks again Timeless! )



















Anyone else seen this yet? I've owned 5 different Nomos, and have Nomos velour and perlon straps. Never seen it before. Anyone else? I like it, just a small surprise in between strap changes.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## rjc1583

Not sure if anybody else saw this but apparently the Nomos webstore just updated saying the Tangente 38 Datum now has the Swing System/DUW 4101. Looks like it's still the same price as before which is nice.


----------



## snnam

Yeah I have just ordered a Nomos Orion 38 Datum which states it has the swing system. Will post pics as confirmation when it arrives in Australia


----------



## Farlius

The Timeless Club has the 4101, which although is limited edition was the first replacement for the Beta I'd heard of yet. Made me wonder how soon we'd see it across the rest of the models.

Nice to know it's making it's way into the other 'Beta' calibre models!

(Bout time...  )

Since I'm fortunate to have both, here's a side by side, just to see.










Hard to see the difference but its all in the balance wheel, and the writing of course.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

Has anyone had a regular service on a Nomos Alpha movement? Did you go straight to Nomos or did you find a watchmaker local to you? Just curious as to cost of service and what long-term ownership looks like.


----------



## Mike8008

Long time lurker here. I've been watching the nomos site for awhile, waiting for the tangente 38 no date to be back in stock. Just happened to log on yesterday and was excited to see that little green dot. 

Placed the the order and now just waiting for delivery. After I placed the order I went back to check the store and saw a red dot so I'm hoping I scored the last one.

this is my first nice purchase so I am really stoked.


----------



## masyv6

Placed an order for an Orion 38 just today! I'm excited to finally be able to support an in-house outfit like Nomos as well as own such a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## hoxuantu

Is there anyone who sent a Nomos watch to the company and had it service (still under warranty)? I would like to know if the watch is taxed when it is exported and imported to the US.


----------



## horolicious

hoxuantu said:


> Is there anyone who sent a Nomos watch to the company and had it service (still under warranty)? I would like to know if the watch is taxed when it is exported and imported to the US.


Mine is under warranty and is currently being serviced at Nomos atelier. 
Nomos has a person who handles all paperwork (shipping and receiving. It took them 48 hours from the moment I notified them of the problem to send me a FedEx instructions and tracking information. At FedEx I was told that Nomos completed the paperwork in such a way, that it was insured at full value and it will not be taxed inbound or outbound. I also got an email from another Nomos representative who told me that because of such inconvenience my repair Will be given priority and I should get my watch within 4 weeks.

send from AZ


----------



## hoxuantu

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Mine is under warranty and is currently being serviced at Nomos atelier.
> Nomos has a person who handles all paperwork (shipping and receiving. It took them 48 hours from the moment I notified them of the problem to send me a FedEx instructions and tracking information. At FedEx I was told that Nomos completed the paperwork in such a way, that it was insured at full value and it will not be taxed inbound or outbound. I also got an email from another Nomos representative who told me that because of such inconvenience my repair Will be given priority and I should get my watch within 4 weeks.
> 
> send from AZ


Thank you.
Another question : Did you use your own box for packing and sending the watch or the Fedex box? I wonder if the Fedex box is free for International priority delivery.


----------



## horolicious

hoxuantu said:


> Thank you.
> Another question : Did you use your own box for packing and sending the watch or the Fedex box? I wonder if the Fedex box is free for International priority delivery.


I did not use a box but a an envelope with a bubble layer inside. However, I wrapped nomos Box in a bubble wrap 3 times before placing into the envelope. Also I made sure the warranty book was included as well. I am going to ask nomos to extend the warranty by another 2 years. 

send from AZ


----------



## EDVurd

Anyone have any issues with any date model not advancing the date? I came home today to realize the date on my Club 38.5 didn't advance and I went to change it, heard the click, but no change. I ended up going backwards to 8pm or so and then forward again and it finally advanced. Got me scared a little bit.


----------



## FFabian

Initially i was aiming for a new Tangente Automatik 35 but after trying a 38mm Tangente at a local AD I'm no longer sure 35mm is the right size.

My wrists are 17,5mm (6,9 inch).

What do you guys think?

I have an old photo with me wearing my fathers Tangente Sport. The Tangente Sport is 36,5mm - so the size is exactly in between...


----------



## sduford

FFabian said:


> Initially i was aiming for a new Tangente Automatik 35 but after trying a 38mm Tangente at a local AD I'm no longer sure 35mm is the right size.
> 
> My wrists are 17,5mm (6,9 inch).
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I have an old photo with me wearing my fathers Tangente Sport. The Tangente Sport is 36,5mm - so the size is exactly in between...
> 
> View attachment 5006001


You need to take a picture from further out or through a mirror. Close-up wrist shots always make the watch look much bigger than it really is. Based on this photo, I would say you shouldn't go any bigger, but this picture is probably misleading.


----------



## Mestari

Anyone with small wrists and a Nomos Club automat? Pics? Here's one chronic flipper in search for a perfect fit. It seems I'm quite picky about the size of a timepiece to fit just right. But living here north of nowhere the possibilities of trying before purchase is slim to none. I've narrowed it down a little bit: Had a Sinn 556 but felt it was tad a little small. Had a Stowa Flieger but that one felt too big. Probably because of the massive dial size. So maybe the Nomos in 40mm would be good because it has some bezel and a smaller dial? Just not sure about the massive lugs... Any experiences? Wrist size approx 6.5"

Btw. the best fitting watch I've had was a Planet Ocean 42mm... But now I'm in search for more traditional timepiece without bezels etc.


----------



## smalleq

sduford said:


> You need to take a picture from further out or through a mirror. Close-up wrist shots always make the watch look much bigger than it really is. Based on this photo, I would say you shouldn't go any bigger, but this picture is probably misleading.


I agree, based on this pic, this is on the edge of what you should wear. Anything bigger looks like it will wear too large.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Mestari said:


> Anyone with small wrists and a Nomos Club automat? Pics? Here's one chronic flipper in search for a perfect fit. It seems I'm quite picky about the size of a timepiece to fit just right. But living here north of nowhere the possibilities of trying before purchase is slim to none. I've narrowed it down a little bit: Had a Sinn 556 but felt it was tad a little small. Had a Stowa Flieger but that one felt too big. Probably because of the massive dial size. So maybe the Nomos in 40mm would be good because it has some bezel and a smaller dial? Just not sure about the massive lugs... Any experiences? Wrist size approx 6.5"
> 
> Btw. the best fitting watch I've had was a Planet Ocean 42mm... But now I'm in search for more traditional timepiece without bezels etc.


I have 6.5' wrists and the Club 701 fits absolutely perfectly. The long lugs are really a non issue.


----------



## Fantasio

I've had Nomos Club Automat and Stowa Flieger. Club felt bigger on my wrist. Maybe because of long lugs, flat silver dial and fairly small bezel.

No comparing wrist shots, sorry.



Mestari said:


> Had a Stowa Flieger but that one felt too big. Probably because of the massive dial size. So maybe the Nomos in 40mm would be good because it has some bezel and a smaller dial? Just not sure about the massive lugs... Any experiences?.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## masyv6

My first venture into German watchmaking was this past week when my Orion 38 came in! I can't get over how beautiful this watch is. I haven't been able to take it off my wrist either. I think my other watches are getting jealous..


----------



## faiz

Hey guys, I saw this on Instagram;








New models released soon!
Excited to see what comes!
Anyone have any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFabian

faiz said:


> Hey guys, I saw this on Instagram;
> 
> New models released soon!
> Excited to see what comes!
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably speaking about the Tangente Automatik, Minimatik and new Metro.


----------



## faiz

FFabian said:


> Probably speaking about the Tangente Automatik, Minimatik and new Metro.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower

post a picture


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Are Nomos spring bars impossible to remove easily? I've tried dental floss and spring bar tools. No luck.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Glamour shot


----------



## mebiuspower

chuasam said:


> Are Nomos spring bars impossible to remove easily? I've tried dental floss and spring bar tools. No luck.


Not on mine.


----------



## MrTickles

Took a bit a fiddling but I can do it pretty easily now. Do you have a decent spring bar tool? On the leathers you sometimes have to compress it a bit to get at the shoulder bars.



chuasam said:


> Are Nomos spring bars impossible to remove easily? I've tried dental floss and spring bar tools. No luck.


----------



## smalleq

FFabian said:


> Probably speaking about the Tangente Automatik, Minimatik and new Metro.


Disagree, they are sayin that the guy who did the Ahoi has his hands on the design of the collection in the upcoming announcement. He wasn't part of the design team for the Minimatic or Metro. Something new is coming apparently.


----------



## faiz

chuasam said:


> Are Nomos spring bars impossible to remove easily? I've tried dental floss and spring bar tools. No luck.


Hmmm mine are super easy to remove.
What model?



smalleq said:


> Disagree, they are sayin that the guy who did the Ahoi has his hands on the design of the collection in the upcoming announcement. He wasn't part of the design team for the Minimatic or Metro. Something new is coming apparently.



Yes I can't wait to see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

nicht akzeptabel was the message from Nomos representative, when they received my watch with order for repair. After 4weeks the baby is coming home. I will post more information once I will receive the watch

send from AZ


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Nomos Club and the Standard springbar tool from Crown&Buckle. I'm ordering the Japanese style spring bar tool from Amazon. Or is the Bergeon 6767f worth it?


----------



## blowfish89

chuasam said:


> Nomos Club and the Standard springbar tool from Crown&Buckle. I'm ordering the Japanese style spring bar tool from Amazon. Or is the Bergeon 6767f worth it?


Yes.


----------



## MrTickles

+1 well worth the money if change straps often



blowfish89 said:


> Yes.


----------



## blowfish89

Also worth noting - Ofrei sells the same tool but without Bergeon branding, for about a third cheaper. I have that one from Ofrei, not the Bergeon.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


> Nomos Club and the Standard springbar tool from Crown&Buckle. I'm ordering the Japanese style spring bar tool from Amazon. Or is the Bergeon 6767f worth it?


I lost a fight with my sons Club a few weeks ago. The sad part was there was no strap on the watch. They came off, with a struggle, when I switched it over to a NATO for him, but when I attempted to go back to the leather, they would not compress. The center tube would just slide back and forth. After an hour I gave up and just cut them off. Ordered 4 pair of new ones and told my kid not to lose them. He ask why I bought so many. My response...Because that's how you change spring bars on a NOMOS Club!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

AzHadEnuf said:


> I lost a fight with my sons Club a few weeks ago. The sad part was there was no strap on the watch. They came off, with a struggle, when I switched it over to a NATO for him, but when I attempted to go back to the leather, they would not compress. The center tube would just slide back and forth. After an hour I gave up and just cut them off. Ordered 4 pair of new ones and told my kid not to lose them. He ask why I bought so many. My response...Because that's how you change spring bars on a NOMOS Club!


I have a cut on my knuckle from attempting the dental floss trick to remove the spring bar. I bought this really pretty gingham strap from Suigeneric.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

blowfish89 said:


> Also worth noting - Ofrei sells the same tool but without Bergeon branding, for about a third cheaper. I have that one from Ofrei, not the Bergeon.


I paid USD 24 for the Bergeron 6767f free shipping


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


> I have a cut on my knuckle from attempting the dental floss trick to remove the spring bar. I bought this really pretty gingham strap from Suigeneric.


Just one cut? My hands looked like I had been in a fight with an alley cat! Sounds like we both got a taste of how sharp those NOMOS case lugs are. Did you do the gray, brown and white gingham? Post some picks when you get it on.;-)


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Gave up after the first cut


----------



## blowfish89

I never liked those Suigenerics.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> I never liked those Suigenerics.


I'm a big fan (even though it doesn't really work that well here)


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


> View attachment 5226634
> Gave up after the first cut


Thats the one. Very nice.


----------



## sanik

I'm from Poland. I have got a Tangente Sport. Regards.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm a big fan (even though it doesn't really work that well here)
> View attachment 5229050










Just a mock up. The OEM strap is underneath. I shall say it works magnificently.


----------



## horolicious

Just received my Braungold back from service. Time from shipping to receiving 4weeks. Invoice lists all hands were changed. Included new cleaning cloth. 

send from AZ


----------



## flyingpicasso

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Just received my Braungold back from service. Time from shipping to receiving 4weeks. Invoice lists all hands were changed. Included new cleaning cloth.
> 
> send from AZ


Did they ask if it was ok to change the hands before the service was performed? Did they return the old hands to you with your watch?


----------



## horolicious

flyingpicasso said:


> Did they ask if it was ok to change the hands before the service was performed? Did they return the old hands to you with your watch?


Not to rehash the story, while taking close up shots I noticed spots on hands. After email to nomos, they told me specifically on Braungold they are aware of that and will fix it. So the hands were the problem. 
I am more curious how the problem was fixed. Given that the geometry of hands is not changed and the dial was not touched, I think they kept the hands for extended period in electrochemical bath to create an additional layer of rhodium. As a side note, rhodium is the most expensive precious metal, and that why the Zurich line of Nomos watches cost so much. I am curious to know how many microns is the rhodium layer on updated hands. 
I have contacted Nomos with the second dilemma. The hands are very long and slender, so in the summer time where I live the temperature may reach 45 degrees Celsius. So I told them that due to the proximity of minute hand and a seconds hand, the hands warp and may end up touching each other. They got very quiet. Although I did notice on my watch the minute hand has a convex geometry to prevent a warp. Anyway maybe it is an optical illusion or a wishful thinking.

send from AZ


----------



## flyingpicasso

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Not to rehash the story, while taking close up shots I noticed spots on hands. After email to nomos, they told me specifically on Braungold they are aware of that and will fix it. So the hands were the problem.
> I am more curious how the problem was fixed. Given that the geometry of hands is not changed and the dial was not touched, I think they kept the hands for extended period in electrochemical bath to create an additional layer of rhodium. As a side note, rhodium is the most expensive precious metal, and that why the Zurich line of Nomos watches cost so much. I am curious to know how many microns is the rhodium layer on updated hands.
> I have contacted Nomos with the second dilemma. The hands are very long and slender, so in the summer time where I live the temperature may reach 45 degrees Celsius. So I told them that due to the proximity of minute hand and a seconds hand, the hands warp and may end up touching each other. They got very quiet. Although I did notice on my watch the minute hand has a convex geometry to prevent a warp. Anyway maybe it is an optical illusion or a wishful thinking.
> 
> send from AZ


Ah yes, I remember reading about that issue. Very strange. I hope things work out for the best.


----------



## mvq79

Hello all,

New to the forum here.

I bought a tangente 38 (no date) back in August and have been loving it so far.

Just a little finding though. My tangente ran 12 seconds fast consistently out of the box. Not a big deal by any means but I decided to buy a cheap de-magnetizer just to see if it would improve the performance at all.

I placed the watch on the de-magnetizer for 10 seconds and then slowly pulled it away while keeping the unit activated. Did the same thing two more times and then re-set the time to time.gov

Happy to say that as of this morning, 24 hours later the watch is running +/- 0 seconds

Just something to consider if you have a piece that is fast out of the box. I know that in most cases where watches become magnetized they run very fast (up to minutes fast per day). But in my case, it still improved the watches performance.


----------



## shelfcompact

mvq79 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New to the forum here.
> 
> I bought a tangente 38 (no date) back in August and have been loving it so far.
> 
> Just a little finding though. My tangente ran 12 seconds fast consistently out of the box. Not a big deal by any means but I decided to buy a cheap de-magnetizer just to see if it would improve the performance at all.
> 
> I placed the watch on the de-magnetizer for 10 seconds and then slowly pulled it away while keeping the unit activated. Did the same thing two more times and then re-set the time to time.gov
> 
> Happy to say that as of this morning, 24 hours later the watch is running +/- 0 seconds
> 
> Just something to consider if you have a piece that is fast out of the box. I know that in most cases where watches become magnetized they run very fast (up to minutes fast per day). But in my case, it still improved the watches performance.


I should invest in a demagnetizer. 
Are they expensive?


----------



## Bradjhomes

You can get one for about $10 on eBay.


----------



## mvq79

shelfcompact said:


> I should invest in a demagnetizer.
> Are they expensive?


The one I got was 10 bucks.

If you look on amazon etc. try to find one that looks like this. It's just a cheap chinese dealie. You will need an adapter to be able to plug it into a standard north american outlet. The adapters can be found at most dollar stores.

IMO, a good investment if you own mechanical watches.


----------



## mebiuspower

It takes time for a movement to settle. If a watch is magnetized it will run much more than 12 second fast per day.


----------



## faiz

I must say it seems that Nomos watches get magnetized more than others. Very odd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvq79

mebiuspower said:


> It takes time for a movement to settle. If a watch is magnetized it will run much more than 12 second fast per day.


 I agree as this coincides with what I've read online as well. But if that's the case why did the watch go from 12 seconds fast to +/- 0 seconds after I ran it over the demagnetizer? I mean literally, the watch was running 12 seconds fast up until yesterday morning when I checked against time.gov again. I made a point of demagnetizing at 6am yesterday morning after confirming it was still 12 seconds fast. And this morning at 6am(24 hours later) the watch had gained no time.

Even now at 1:55pm pacific time it's still dead on.


----------



## mvq79

faiz said:


> I must say it seems that Nomos watches get magnetized more than others. Very odd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my first mechanical watch so nothing really to reference it to. I thought maybe it had to do with all the scanning etc when the parcel went through customs. I ordered this directly from Nomos. I'm in Canada.

No idea other than that. LOL


----------



## flyingpicasso

I last set the time on my Club in late July--it's only gaining a half second per day, so it's still not even 30 seconds fast currently. I've had the watch a couple of years and continue to be thrilled with the accuracy of the movement.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I find that I more often have to set mine because I forgot to wind it enough.


----------



## mvq79

chuasam said:


> I find that I more often have to set mine because I forgot to wind it enough.


I wind mine every morning with my coffee. LOL

Hello from Burnaby btw!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

mvq79 said:


> I wind mine every morning with my coffee. LOL
> 
> Hello from Burnaby btw!


Some times on my days off I like to sleep in. Then I forget to wind it...especially on long weekends.
I had a run of 17 days with a 0.6s net gain, and a daily deviation of under 2 seconds.


----------



## LukeC

shelfcompact said:


> I should invest in a demagnetizer.
> Are they expensive?


You should. My Nomos has gotten magnetized twice, but now it's a 3 second fix.



mvq79 said:


> The one I got was 10 bucks.
> 
> If you look on amazon etc. try to find one that looks like this. It's just a cheap chinese dealie. You will need an adapter to be able to plug it into a standard north american outlet. The adapters can be found at most dollar stores.
> 
> IMO, a good investment if you own mechanical watches.


That's the same one I got. Good value, no complaints.



faiz said:


> I must say it seems that Nomos watches get magnetized more than others. Very odd.


That's been my experience too. I've owned a variety of watches from other brands (see my signature), and none have ever been magentized before the Nomos. Near as I can figure, it was just putting it down next to my cellphone at night that was doing it. Not sure if it's something anti-antimagnetic about the materials or maybe it's just the slimness exposing it more directly to magnets. It's lucky that I had a week to appreciate it's accuracy before it got magnetized the first time. Otherwise, I would've just thought it was inherently inaccurate.


----------



## NewWatchAlert

Hello Nomos Community,

I'm about to purchase my first Nomos secondhand from another party. 
He has already registered the watch with Nomos. 
My question is, how do I go about re-registering the watch with Nomos? 
I have emailed them but I figured I'd ask here. 
Thank you.


----------



## horolicious

Go on their website, register the watch. That it. Just make sure the other party includes a dated and signed letter of sale

send from AZ


----------



## NewWatchAlert

Where can I buy an official cordovan watchstrap for a cheaper price than Nomos-store?

And is the Bergeon 6767-F highly recommended? 
Nomos' watchstrap replacement tool is twice the price at $54.

Also, do you recommend using Cape Cod Cloth for minimizing some superficial scratches due to changing straps on the lugs?

Really appreciate your opinions and help.


----------



## flyingpicasso

NewWatchAlert said:


> Where can I buy an official cordovan watchstrap for a cheaper price than Nomos-store?
> 
> And is the Bergeon 6767-F highly recommended?
> Nomos' watchstrap replacement tool is twice the price at $54.
> 
> Also, do you recommend using Cape Cod Cloth for minimizing some superficial scratches due to changing straps on the lugs?
> 
> Really appreciate your opinions and help.


1) uhrband24.com 2) yes. 3) yes. So, what model did you get?


----------



## NewWatchAlert

Nomos Orion 35mm with Sapphire Crystal Back. I have a 6.5" wrist.
Very much looking forward to it, watch is perfection in my eyes. 

This will join my Seiko SKX 173, and an uncommon vintage Omega Seamaster Cal 751.


----------



## NewWatchAlert

Is this beige strap on uhrband24 the same as the one on nomos-store?
Nomos - Nomos Uhrenarmband Velour 18/16 mm beige kurz (S) 5877S - Uhrenarmband Leder - Nomos - 18 mm

The color seems to be darker and richer, could be the photo, just want to confirm?


----------



## NewWatchAlert

Bruhs, please bless me with your Nomos knowledge.


----------



## faiz

LukeC said:


> That's been my experience too. I've owned a variety of watches from other brands (see my signature), and none have ever been magentized before the Nomos. Near as I can figure, it was just putting it down next to my cellphone at night that was doing it. Not sure if it's something anti-antimagnetic about the materials or maybe it's just the slimness exposing it more directly to magnets. It's lucky that I had a week to appreciate it's accuracy before it got magnetized the first time. Otherwise, I would've just thought it was inherently inaccurate.


Mine too, had it done once in store but I'm sure it has happened again.


NewWatchAlert said:


> Is this beige strap on uhrband24 the same as the one on nomos-store?
> Nomos - Nomos Uhrenarmband Velour 18/16 mm beige kurz (S) 5877S - Uhrenarmband Leder - Nomos - 18 mm
> 
> The color seems to be darker and richer, could be the photo, just want to confirm?
> View attachment 5323050


It looks very similar, does it say Nomos on the tang?
You know there are too brown suede straps? A dark and a light brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Also, that is the Short version of the strap.


----------



## NewWatchAlert

Thank you, but Im aware of that. I have 6.5" wrist so I'm looking for size S straps. Picked up the beige suede, was contemplating the grey suede but will hold off. Uhrband24 is out of stock of cordovan size S straps in brown and black.


----------



## GLE

Finally pulled the trigger on my first Nomos. What a beauty she is!


----------



## mvq79

Very nice.

A no date ahoi is next on my list.


----------



## hoxuantu

I'm looking for a link (with pin) for my Staib polished mesh bracelet which I combine with my Nomos. Is there anyone having unused one?


----------



## NewWatchAlert

Just wanted to say that I read through this whole thread, as well as the 1 + 3 part articles on Nomos factory visits. 
Also, watched all of Nomos videos on their Youtube page as well as other users' reviews.
I guess you can say I'm biding my time, patiently waiting for my Orion to arrive. Really in love with the brand.
Wish this thread was more active though.


----------



## Vanderwei

Here's my Orion that I've had now for 9 months or so. It's my only watch in the collection. Definitely worth the wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

MrTickles said:


> Took a bit a fiddling but I can do it pretty easily now. Do you have a decent spring bar tool? On the leathers you sometimes have to compress it a bit to get at the shoulder bars.


I recant. Nomos Spring Bars are fine. I got a new Bergeon 6767f. Took me 5 seconds to remove the spring bars. The Crown&Buckle tool is rubbish. Their spring bars aren't very good either.


----------



## TKnova

NewWatchAlert said:


> Just wanted to say that I read through this whole thread, as well as the 1 + 3 part articles on Nomos factory visits.
> Also, watched all of Nomos videos on their Youtube page as well as other users' reviews.
> I guess you can say I'm biding my time, patiently waiting for my Orion to arrive. Really in love with the brand.
> Wish this thread was more active though.


Once you start there is no stopping.


----------



## dhtjr

For all you Metro owners out there, does the date wheel match the silver dial color, or is it more white? The photos I've seen show it both ways, so not being able to see one in person, I'm hoping you can help. Thanks very much.


----------



## smalleq

dhtjr said:


> For all you Metro owners out there, does the date wheel match the silver dial color, or is it more white? The photos I've seen show it both ways, so not being able to see one in person, I'm hoping you can help. Thanks very much.


Matches...Nomos doesn't screw around with their date windows.


----------



## Spunwell

dhtjr said:


> For all you Metro owners out there, does the date wheel match the silver dial color, or is it more white? The photos I've seen show it both ways, so not being able to see one in person, I'm hoping you can help. Thanks very much.


A agree with the other reply, it absolutely does match and lines up perfectly.


----------



## wind88

Just ordered the Ahoi Atlantik along with an Oxblood cordovan strap from a German vendor on Chrono24.

I'm super excited as this will be my first mechanical watch. 

The wait is painful.


----------



## GLE

dhtjr said:


> For all you Metro owners out there, does the date wheel match the silver dial color, or is it more white? The photos I've seen show it both ways, so not being able to see one in person, I'm hoping you can help. Thanks very much.


I think the difference you see has to do only with shadows and lightning when taking a photo of the watch. In real life you'll see that the colors are exactly the same.


----------



## jonathanp77

^^^ exactly what GLE said


----------



## Peter Atwood

Such a gorgeous watch! You will love it. 



wind88 said:


> Just ordered the Ahoi Atlantik along with an Oxblood cordovan strap from a German vendor on Chrono24.
> 
> I'm super excited as this will be my first mechanical watch.
> 
> The wait is painful.


----------



## dhtjr

GLE said:


> I think the difference you see has to do only with shadows and lightning when taking a photo of the watch. In real life you'll see that the colors are exactly the same.


This makes sense; probably the different surface textures, though the same color, reflect light differently in photos. Glad to hear the date wheel matches. Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Peter Atwood said:


> Such a gorgeous watch! You will love it.


Do you still have both Ahoi models? If so, which do you prefer?


----------



## lastflowers

NewWatchAlert said:


> Just wanted to say that I read through this whole thread, as well as the 1 + 3 part articles on Nomos factory visits.


reading is not as fun as actually going there ;-)

in other news it pains me every time I see metro or ahoi wrist shots here, as my particularly small female wrist cannot handle these watches. Even my tangente 35mm doesn't sit so well on my wrist, I am actually thinking of downsizing to 33mm.. but here my options are quite limited


----------



## horolicious

Getting ready for rumble in a dessert. Watch 2000 euros, tickets $300 dollars. Transportation to the game by Metro Light Rail -free. Spending time with my son - priceless.








send from AZ


----------



## To Tongrungrotjana

Just bought from the shop in Thailand yesterday. It's a shame that the datum version which i want to own are sold out here :'(.


----------



## faiz

Black strap on the weekend;








Brown strap during the week;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

Of course! I would never part with either one. ;-)



flyingpicasso said:


> Do you still have both Ahoi models? If so, which do you prefer?


----------



## iggy-th

Nomos Newbie Owner from Bangkok Thailand


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## jonathanp77

Still only have one Nomos but hoping to add another one soon.


----------



## faiz

Need to get some more straps for my Orion. Jon yours looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

faiz said:


> Need to get some more straps for my Orion. Jon yours looks really good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it. I know what you mean by getting additional straps. Up until recently, I only had the OEM Nomos dark brown and black straps for my Orion.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

jonathanp77 said:


> Still only have one Nomos but hoping to add another one soon.


Great looking combo Jon, mind telling where that strap is from?


----------



## jonathanp77

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great looking combo Jon, mind telling where that strap is from?


It is from www.artisanstrapco.com

It's hard to tell the difference in the straps with the lighting used in their product photos. Here's one I took with natural light.

Left to Right:
- Timber Brown on the Halios Tropik B bronze diver
- Bison on the Sinn 157 Ti Ty
- Java on Nomos Orion
- Crimson Grey on the Speedmaster Mark 4.5
- Burnished Brown on the Sinn 356 copper dial


----------



## blowfish89

Double post.


----------



## blowfish89

Thanks, definitely going to get that Java strap (or something else).

Go aggressive, get something like mine. b-)


----------



## Fox143

Temps cooler so changed from mesh to velour strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wind88

My Ahoi Atlantik finally arrived after a short delay by FedEx. The watch is quite stunning in real life and really comfortable to wear. The only bad thing is that the crown came screwed way too tight. I had to take it to a local watch store to unscrew it. Hopefully it doesn't have any long term effect.


----------



## TH14

Just received QP magazine issue 74 and it had this interesting advert inside:










Sorry for the bad photo! Poor light and glare from the magazine! Looks like there will be more colours to come.


----------



## Bradjhomes

So this is the announcement they've been hinting at?


----------



## FFabian

Looks like a Minimatik with a different color scheme. I like the off-white dial. Not a fan of the circles around the small seconds dial though.


----------



## RBleigh81

I think nomos is starting to milk their main tangente design a bit too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Even more feminine style design for the Minimatik.
The latest press blurb I read about it also pushed the 'for women' design comments again.


----------



## anaplian

Back to Bauhaus?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Hmmm I don't quite like the new neomatik as much as their other stuff. Maybe I'm not the demographic. Maybe there's a men's version coming up too.


----------



## EDVurd

Going to try asking again since I didn't find any mention in the last 10 pages or so. Definitely enjoyed the beautiful watches though.

My Club Datum again didn't advance the date today. I wound around and hear a click at 9pm and then another at 12am but no movement in the date. Had this happen a few times before and I just wound backwards to 9 and then forwards again a few times after it finally moved. It seemed to take longer this time. 

Anyone else have any similar problem with any date model? Would it be worth trying to send in?


----------



## shelfcompact

EDVurd said:


> Going to try asking again since I didn't find any mention in the last 10 pages or so. Definitely enjoyed the beautiful watches though.
> 
> My Club Datum again didn't advance the date today. I wound around and hear a click at 9pm and then another at 12am but no movement in the date. Had this happen a few times before and I just wound backwards to 9 and then forwards again a few times after it finally moved. It seemed to take longer this time.
> 
> Anyone else have any similar problem with any date model? Would it be worth trying to send in?


Haven't heard of this particular issue myself, but that is definitely something that needs to be corrected.
Perhaps keep on eye on it for a few more days, but if you're still under warranty I'd send straight away.


----------



## StufflerMike

What does Nomos say ?

How can I set the date on my NOMOS?
 Our watches do not have a so-called quick-set date. But you can still set the date fairly easily. You just pull out the crown and turn the hand forward until the date has changed once. Then turn the hand back at least three or four hours until you hear a slight cracking sound. By turning it forward again by about three hours, you will have changed it again. Repeat this process until you have reached your desired date. Now you can set the time on your watch keeping the 24-hour rhythm of the day in mind. This means, for example, if it is 3 o'clock pm, you will need to turn the hands forward past the 12. Then the date won't change at noon the following day. Even though this might sound somewhat complicated, it is really quite simple. Just try it. In the little guarantee booklet that you received along with your watch, the setting of the date is also described in detail.   

If it does not work this way a watchmaker should have a look into.


----------



## emsee17

Less than a month away from ordering my Ludwig 38... can't take the waiting much longer!!!!


----------



## anaplian

What does everyone think of the new neomatik watches?

Personally, I'm relieved that I'm not lusting after the neomatik Orion. They seem to have wrecked the original's austere elegance for the sake of sharing a design language with the rest of the neomatik collection.

I also can't say I'm impressed by a glossy website advertising watches which were actually available to purchase for around only one hour.


----------



## shelfcompact

As I mentioned in the other thread, it was all underwhelming so thankfully I had no interest.


----------



## snnam

Personally relieved. I bit the bullet on the Orion 2 months ago, so glad I didn't wait for the automatik because it really has lost the elegance I love in the original. Plus I do love winding my watch every morning, gives me time to admire it


----------



## CM HUNTER

I personally like the Neomatic 1st Editions. Certainly makes for a less classical look. Nomos already has that covered, so what's wrong with branching out a little? It's not like they are dropping their original lineup for these.

Also, I think the Neomatic versions liven up some rather tired models like the Tangente, and yet at the same time tones down and balances out the dial of the Metro.


----------



## snnam

I couldn't agree more, the fact they are keeping on the original Orion and just adding a refreshed design is great, the more options the better in my opinion. 
Also just looked up the pricing and the original Orion with Datum is now $1000 AUD more than it was when I purchased mine roughly 2 months ago, not sure if they are just adjusting for the falling AUD or has there been price increases for the original line up elsewhere?


----------



## Boding

It's hard to tell what the gold champagne dial really looks like. In some photos it glows and in others it looks dull. Also the contrast against the orange accents may not be enough.

With that said, I like the neomatik Orion champagne but not for $3.8k.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

snnam said:


> I couldn't agree more, the fact they are keeping on the original Orion and just adding a refreshed design is great, the more options the better in my opinion.
> Also just looked up the pricing and the original Orion with Datum is now $1000 AUD more than it was when I purchased mine roughly 2 months ago, not sure if they are just adjusting for the falling AUD or has there been price increases for the original line up elsewhere?


I thought the same thing the other day I'm assuming its more to do with fx exchange but at the same time it may be a response to supply and demand which would be a stupid move not to in order to assure the watch markers are not under pressure and a certain level of quality is maintained.

Im also from perth! good to see another lover of NOMOS out and about.


----------



## snnam

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> I thought the same thing the other day I'm assuming its more to do with fx exchange but at the same time it may be a response to supply and demand which would be a stupid move not to in order to assure the watch markers are not under pressure and a certain level of quality is maintained.
> 
> Im also from perth! good to see another lover of NOMOS out and about.


I was going to pick one up when I was in the US but exchange rate resulted in an AUD price of ~$4000 so decided to order online from Nomos store and enjoy the savings!

Which model Nomos are you sporting? I have wondered how many owners there are in Perth, with no retail outlet I can't imagine it is more than a handful.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I have the metro with power reserve  i liked the other models but I thought that you cant go wrong with the models that house the technology first that should position NOMOS as a leader as the years tick on. The one retailer over in sydney I find is useless so I bought direct from German dealers although not NOMOS directly. 

I thought I had one of the only neomatics in Australia until I realised my order got cancelled....a real shame and disappointment but hopefully I can pick one up on the grey market or get the ink blue numerals on a later model but at the end of the day I'm still alive so no real complaints. 

I must say I was impressed with the neomatik orion a lot. I had a window of about 15 minutes to try purchase the neo tangente but was hesitant due to the fact I had my heart set on the mini and didn't want to rush into a half hearted decision and also the fact over 5k just left my a/c and i didint want to overdraw on another purchase and get hit with fees...Just a **** of a position! 

add me on insta it's just all watch BS nothing to serious @sheldinkee


----------



## Vanderwei

What's wrong about the AD in Sydney? It's great to see other Nomos owners from Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17

CM HUNTER said:


> Nomos already has that covered, so what's wrong with branching out a little? It's not like they are dropping their original lineup for these.


Couldn't agree more... the new models are not my thing, but they are clearly striking a chord with some and no doubt have strong support (evidenced by the quick sellout)

Continued success for NOMOS is a good thing for all of us that are ardent supporters


----------



## Sunami

anaplian said:


> What does everyone think of the new neomatik watches?
> 
> Personally, I'm relieved that I'm not lusting after the neomatik Orion. They seem to have wrecked the original's austere elegance for the sake of sharing a design language with the rest of the neomatik collection.
> 
> I also can't say I'm impressed by a glossy website advertising watches which were actually available to purchase for around only one hour.


Personally I really don't like the light blue outer numerals on the tangente, ludwig, orion. Ruins the colour scheme and takes away from the dressy look, only works for a style like the metro or minimatik IMO. Hoping the non 1st edition releases will go back to black or maybe match the sub second hand


----------



## RBleigh81

Notified today my Tangente is ready for pickup at AD Morays. Significant servicing to the tune of $380 + 7% tax, seems fair. Does Nomos NA typically stick the customer with a $50 shipping charge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

RBleigh81 said:


> Notified today my Tangente is ready for pickup at AD Morays. Significant servicing to the tune of $380 + 7% tax, seems fair. Does Nomos NA typically stick the customer with a $50 shipping charge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't had personal experience but I'm surprised considering the free shipping they offer on their online store from even low priced and free items. And I know 2-Day International FedEx isn't cheap.


----------



## Ollek

Picked up a second hand Tangente 35 locally eight weeks ago It became my daily office wearer immediately.

It's just stunning. Had concerns for the size but it wears larger than 35 mm. In fact I now find my 40-42 mm watches quite brazen and have found myself looking at 39 mm sizes for non-dressy watches.

via Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

RBleigh81 said:


> Notified today my Tangente is ready for pickup at AD Morays. Significant servicing to the tune of $380 + 7% tax, seems fair. Does Nomos NA typically stick the customer with a $50 shipping charge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the repair is under warranty Nomos pays, if out of warranty the customer pays. The good news shipping includes insurance up to $2000. The tax should not be charged, no work was performed in tax jurisdiction by a tax paying entity.

send from AZ


----------



## RBleigh81

TOPTISHKIN said:


> If the repair is under warranty Nomos pays, if out of warranty the customer pays. The good news shipping includes insurance up to $2000. The tax should not be charged, no work was performed in tax jurisdiction by a tax paying entity.
> 
> send from AZ


hmm, didn't think of the tax consequence for German labor. thanks for the reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo

As a Nomos admirer who has not yet taken the plunge, I like the Greek-letter naming scheme of the older movements. But who came up with "DUW" for the new ones? I don't know what that conveys (if anything) in German, but to my American eye/ear, it reads/sounds like a combination of "duh" and "eww". Not the associations I think Nomos was aiming for ...


----------



## RBleigh81

Avo said:


> As a Nomos admirer who has not yet taken the plunge, I like the Greek-letter naming scheme of the older movements. But who came up with "DUW" for the new ones? I don't know what that conveys (if anything) in German, but to my American eye/ear, it reads/sounds like a combination of "duh" and "eww". Not the associations I think Nomos was aiming for ...


deutsch uher or something like that workers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Avo said:


> As a Nomos admirer who has not yet taken the plunge, I like the Greek-letter naming scheme of the older movements. But who came up with "DUW" for the new ones? I don't know what that conveys (if anything) in German, but to my American eye/ear, it reads/sounds like a combination of "duh" and "eww". Not the associations I think Nomos was aiming for ...


Deutsche Uhrenwerke (Nomos Glashuette). Amazing what info you can find on the actual Nomos website.

Sidenote: These are indeed German watches and you'd sound really goofy thinking the Ickler brands Archimede and Limes have anything to do with a mathematician or a fruit too. (And whatever you do, don't pronounce them the same way either).


----------



## lxxrr

Not a fan of the focus on thinness. Takes versatility away from the watch.


----------



## Spunwell

lxxrr said:


> Not a fan of the focus on thinness. Takes versatility away from the watch.


How so?


----------



## lxxrr

Spunwell said:


> How so?


Casual watches tend to be a big thicker and larger than dress watches. Nomos new line is very thin, and will come off as very dressy with standard issue Americana casual clothing. Not as versatile in that sense. Personal opinion of course.


----------



## Spunwell

I can see where your coming from, and I agree it's a matter of personal choice. I personally have experienced and own 4 Nomos and not one of my watches exudes dressiness. When you get to see one in the steel you'll see that thin or not they are not a very dressy watch at all.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

CM HUNTER said:


> Deutsche Uhrenwerke (Nomos Glashuette). Amazing what info you can find on the actual Nomos website.
> 
> Sidenote: These are indeed German watches and you'd sound really goofy thinking the Ickler brands Archimede and Limes have anything to do with a mathematician or a fruit too. (And whatever you do, don't pronounce them the same way either).


Germans tend to have very prosaic names like BMW or AEG or WMF or IWC (yes it's Swiss). Everything is incredibly descriptive. 
Also, the world doesn't exist to please Americans.


----------



## CM HUNTER

chuasam said:


> Germans tend to have very prosaic names like BMW or AEG or WMF or IWC (yes it's Swiss). Everything is incredibly descriptive.
> Also, the world doesn't exist to please Americans.


I admire all things German for the fact they are just that. If they tried to Americanize things, I wouldn't be interested.


----------



## HubertCumberdale

Vanderwei said:


> What's wrong about the AD in Sydney? It's great to see other Nomos owners from Australia


I went to the AD in Sydney a couple of times and found them helpful working out appropriate sizing for me. Unfortunately they didn't have the Blaugold Zurich in stock and couldn't wait 2 months so got it through the online store. Not cheap but arrived quick and saved me dealing with customs and GST.


----------



## Avo

CM HUNTER said:


> Deutsche Uhrenwerke (Nomos Glashuette). Amazing what info you can find on the actual Nomos website.


Well it's good to know that DUW stands for something reasonable. I still prefer the old Greek-letter names for movements though; using 4-digit numbers for movement names is not exactly a fresh idea ... if I buy a Nomos, it will have a Zeta movement in it.


----------



## lxxrr

1. I think its pretty sad that Watchuseek still hasnt created a Nomos section. I guess Nomos isnt playing politics to pay for one? Cmon guys.
2. Does anyone know if Nomos improved their date wheel / alignment with the new models? Usually the 2 digit numbers are perfectly centered, but the single digits or those with slim 1's are typically shifted a bit to the left or right. This is a non issue for most but still...


----------



## shelfcompact

lxxrr said:


> 1. I think its pretty sad that Watchuseek still hasnt created a Nomos section. I guess Nomos isnt playing politics to pay for one? Cmon guys.
> 2. Does anyone know if Nomos improved their date wheel / alignment with the new models? Usually the 2 digit numbers are perfectly centered, but the single digits or those with slim 1's are typically shifted a bit to the left or right. This is a non issue for most but still...


But at least Laco has their own forum. They've been averaging a post a day almost.


----------



## blowfish89

I thought DUW stood for "Durowe" lol.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

HubertCumberdale said:


> I went to the AD in Sydney a couple of times and found them helpful working out appropriate sizing for me. Unfortunately they didn't have the Blaugold Zurich in stock and couldn't wait 2 months so got it through the online store. Not cheap but arrived quick and saved me dealing with customs and GST.


My issue was trying to get a Metro from him. Very uninterested in replying to emails so I gave up and went online!


----------



## HubertCumberdale

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> My issue was trying to get a Metro from him. Very uninterested in replying to emails so I gave up and went online!


Fair enough. I've only dealt with them face to face as my office is nearby.

Dropped in recently to check out the Ludwig. 38mm in the manual wind seems a good size for me but also tempted by the anthrazit auto... Noticed the Nomos website states that the anthrazit auto is being retired. Would love to see it in a 38mm case with the new DUW3001 movement. Asking for too much?


----------



## SponsorSFC

snnam said:


> I was going to pick one up when I was in the US but exchange rate resulted in an AUD price of ~$4000 so decided to order online from Nomos store and enjoy the savings!
> 
> Which model Nomos are you sporting? I have wondered how many owners there are in Perth, with no retail outlet I can't imagine it is more than a handful.


I have been lurking for quite some time but hopefully there will be one more soon.

I am looking at picking up an Orion but will wait and see if the DUW 3001 is added to the line up before I buy.

How long did it take for it to arrive from the online store?


----------



## snnam

SponsorSFC said:


> I have been lurking for quite some time but hopefully there will be one more soon.
> 
> I am looking at picking up an Orion but will wait and see if the DUW 3001 is added to the line up before I buy.
> 
> How long did it take for it to arrive from the online store?


Hey, sounds like you are in the exact position I was. Before I purchase my 38 Datum with the DUW 4101 I was planning on waiting for an Orion with the DUW 3001 movement.

Honestly I couldn't be happier with my decision not to wait. I am not sure what your situation is in terms of other watches but I love winding my Orion every morning, I think if I had bought an automatic when things got busy I would fail to appreciate just how special the watch is (it was a 21st present). But now I get to wind it each day (it only takes a 30 seconds or so) and I really enjoy it, it makes the watch truly special if it was automatic I mightn't really appreciate it for weeks if things got a bit busy.

Another factor to consider is the increased cost of the 3001 movement and any design changes that may accompany it.

In regards to the Nomos store, delivery was extremely prompt it was delivered to a rural town in Western Australia within a week which is basically as fast as it gets for us. Plus they were extremely accommodating in regards to swapping out the black strap for a brown one.

I am sure you will be happy which ever model of Nomos you choose and hopefully some of what I have posted will be of use.


----------



## SponsorSFC

Thanks.

I don't really mind if it is manual or automatik, however a large part of what attracts me to Nomos is that it is in house. I am really impressed by what I have seen so far with the DUW 3001 but would be happy with a manual movement that has the swing system. A lot will depend on how it is priced but if a model 

At the moment I have no other real watches to speak of (just a Quartz Tissot and a couple of other fashion watches given to me as gifts) but I had been looking at a JLC Ultra Thin for a while however getting married and building a house got in the road. I wear a suit 7 days a week so a dress watch will get more use than a sports model at this stage but a Speedy Pro and Sub No Date are on the extended list.

Waiting is not a huge problem for me and will more than likely get one of these after the Nomos.


----------



## snnam

SponsorSFC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't really mind if it is manual or automatik, however a large part of what attracts me to Nomos is that it is in house. I am really impressed by what I have seen so far with the DUW 3001 but would be happy with a manual movement that has the swing system. A lot will depend on how it is priced but if a model
> 
> At the moment I have no other real watches to speak of (just a Quartz Tissot and a couple of other fashion watches given to me as gifts) but I had been looking at a JLC Ultra Thin for a while however getting married and building a house got in the road. I wear a suit 7 days a week so a dress watch will get more use than a sports model at this stage but a Speedy Pro and Sub No Date are on the extended list.
> 
> Waiting is not a huge problem for me and will more than likely get one of these after the Nomos.


Again sounds very similar to my situation, I am personally finding the Orion extremely versatile in that it can be worn with chinos and a tee for example. But of course it all dependent on personal preference and what you consider dressy.

I was also interested in Nomos for their in house movement. Mine has the DUW 4101 which has the Nomos Swing System. From what I can tell is already a fairly comprehensively in house movement and has been renamed in accordance with their new naming system for movements going forward.

I guess it just depends on how in house you want it to be, Nomos seems to be heading more and more in-house and prices have been increasing accordingly. So really you need to decide what point is good for you personally, if you hold off there is every chance it will just get more expensive.

Although predominantly due to the Nomos store adjusting for the falling AUD the exact same Orion 38 datum I purchase increased in price by AUD1000 a month after I recorded my watch...


----------



## FFabian

SponsorSFC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't really mind if it is manual or automatik, however a large part of what attracts me to Nomos is that it is in house.


Then buy away. The Alpha is an in-house movement.


----------



## dhtjr

FFabian said:


> Then buy away. The Alpha is an in-house movement.


Well, depends on your definition. The Alpha caliber was derived from the Peseux 7001 in terms of design, though it has been modified by Nomos in certain respects, and Nomos has manufactured the movement for many years now. The newer Nomos movements are more purely in-house in the sense of being designed from the ground up by Nomos. Splitting hairs to some perhaps.


----------



## Spunwell

A few pics of my Ahoi today on the island.


----------



## SponsorSFC

FFabian said:


> Then buy away. The Alpha is an in-house movement.


If they add the Swing System to the Alpha then it will be even more in house, if you know what i mean.

I am happy to wait it out and see what happens with the DUW 3001, I think it is a great piece of engineering.


----------



## snnam

SponsorSFC said:


> If they add the Swing System to the Alpha then it will be even more in house, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I am happy to wait it out and see what happens with the DUW 3001, I think it is a great piece of engineering.


They already have added the Swing System to the Beta, it is called the DUW4101 although it is the datum version.


----------



## SponsorSFC

snnam said:


> Again sounds very similar to my situation, I am personally finding the Orion extremely versatile in that it can be worn with chinos and a tee for example. But of course it all dependent on personal preference and what you consider dressy.
> 
> I was also interested in Nomos for their in house movement. Mine has the DUW 4101 which has the Nomos Swing System. From what I can tell is already a fairly comprehensively in house movement and has been renamed in accordance with their new naming system for movements going forward.
> 
> I guess it just depends on how in house you want it to be, Nomos seems to be heading more and more in-house and prices have been increasing accordingly. So really you need to decide what point is good for you personally, if you hold off there is every chance it will just get more expensive.
> 
> Although predominantly due to the Nomos store adjusting for the falling AUD the exact same Orion 38 datum I purchase increased in price by AUD1000 a month after I recorded my watch...


It is good to get some real world feedback.

Great timing for your purchase, however unlikely it may be I am hoping for an AUD rally over the next few months.

After cutting out a paper template of the 35mm & 38mm I think the 38 will probably wear a touch too large otherwise I would probably just buy the Datum 38 now as you have.

Looking at Chrono 24 it seems there are a few German dealers that sell below RRP so with the 19% VAT removed and then 10% GST and shipping plus insurance added added would end up being around $2000AUD I have to say that this is quite an attractive option.


----------



## SponsorSFC

snnam said:


> They already have added the Swing System to the Beta, it is called the DUW4101 although it is the datum version.


Thanks.

I saw that and that and i will admit it tempted me to just get a 38 Datum.

Alas the 35mm is the better size for my wrist.


----------



## Steppy

Finally found one, been hunting this for a while now


----------



## MrTickles

Looks great. Nomos does a great job matching that date window to the rest of the dial...really helps pull together the look. I also really like that on the brown strap, is that the OEM leather?



Steppy said:


> Finally found one, been hunting this for a while now
> 
> View attachment 5766546


----------



## Steppy

MrTickles said:


> Looks great. Nomos does a great job matching that date window to the rest of the dial...really helps pull together the look. I also really like that on the brown strap, is that the OEM leather?


Yes its the OEM Brown Nomos strap, although I've now changed it to a vintage leather strap


----------



## flyingpicasso

Steppy said:


> Finally found one, been hunting this for a while now
> 
> View attachment 5766546


Handwound datum--very nice. That *is* a rare beast.


----------



## fishoop

Am I the only one who wants to see a Nomos chronograph? I think they could make it work nicely with their theme.


----------



## horolicious

fishoop said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see a Nomos chronograph? I think they could make it work nicely with their theme.


Jump the shark

send from AZ


----------



## fishoop

Case closed then!


----------



## smalleq

What a pain in the butt to photograph...reflections everywhere!


----------



## horolicious

smalleq said:


> What a pain in the butt to photograph...reflections everywhere!


I made a white box to photograph Nomos. You have to be in a room without windows and use a light source very closely to a white box. 
Good luck.

send from AZ


----------



## SponsorSFC

Interesting to see that the Timeless Midnight edition of the Orion has the swing movement. Hopfuly that means that it wil be rolled out to the rest of the Orion range in the not too distant future.

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition Watch For Timeless | aBlogtoWatch


> The Nomos Orion Midnight Edition will be one of the only watches to ever carry this movement, as it will soon take on its DUW form alongside most other Nomos Movements.


----------



## shelfcompact

You know, the comments in that article pointed me to a special edition Tangente 38 from Toppers that will be using the same movement as that Orion.

This is was announced August 5th, but I never saw it here or anywhere else online. How odd. (Edit: Actually, there was a thread but only 4 replies - https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/intro...r-fine-jewelers-75th-anniversary-2214402.html )

White lacquered dial with blue markers/numbers and with multi-colored lume. 
Topper Jewelers. Authorized Dealers of Omega, Ball, Bremont, Zenith, Glashütte Original, Tacori, Marco Bicego and many more


----------



## HubertCumberdale

Why Nomos are you tempting me so badly today?!!! Was hard enough to not cheat on my Zurich blaugold with the Timeless midnight edition orion (especially as I'm wearing the Zurich today) but now this Topper limited edition white 38mm Tangente shows up?! Really love the look of it. But will try and stay strong and hold out for my ideal Ludwig...


----------



## AustinPeacock

What a lovely strap smalleq.

Here's a picture of the beauty beneath the dial in my 33mm Orion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snnam

Sorry about the low quality pictures, I took them on my iPhone as I was walking to work. However I wanted to share them because they capture one of the things I love most about the Orion, the way it changes depending on the light. 
Both photos are unedited with no filter just taken under different morning light.


----------



## Antiphon

Hello! Do you know if a new Ahoi will be proposed in 33mm?...
Many thanks for your answers.


----------



## faiz

Antiphon said:


> Hello! Do you know if a new Ahoi will be proposed in 33mm?...
> Many thanks for your answers.


Somehow I strongly doubt an Ahoi will ever be made smaller than 35mm. I reckon it won't make it smaller than 38mm either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDVurd

Quick update on my Club Datum. I had mentioned that every once in a while it would skip the date change and I would have to do it manually. Sometimes it would move on the first try, other times it took several. Well it finally stopped on the 5th and I couldn't get it to change at all. Dropped it off at local Tourneau to send back to Glashütte. Hopefully they take good care of it!


----------



## jonathanp77

Trying a different strap on the Orion.


----------



## aaroniusl

I am joining the Nomos family soon! Can't wait for my Metro to arrive!


----------



## lastflowers

so I bought a b-stock black cordovan strap for nomos on ebay for 29 euro and it arrived today, very happy with it and can't really see any difference between the original (which, by the way, only lasted 3 years for me.. one of the loops - however you call this - fell off). a good alternative for those who want to save some $


----------



## aaroniusl

Anyone knows if the textile strap on the Ahoi can fit on the Metro? I know the Ahoi lug width is 20mm compared to 18mm of the Metro.


----------



## shelfcompact

lastflowers said:


> so I bought a b-stock black cordovan strap for nomos on ebay for 29 euro and it arrived today, very happy with it and can't really see any difference between the original (which, by the way, only lasted 3 years for me.. one of the loops - however you call this - fell off). a good alternative for those who want to save some $


Nomos branded?
That's interesting if so. I'll try to find them next time I need one.



aaroniusl said:


> Anyone knows if the textile strap on the Ahoi can fit on the Metro? I know the Ahoi lug width is 20mm compared to 18mm of the Metro.


Hm,, if you know the size difference, why do you think it might fit?


----------



## Bradjhomes

shelfcompact said:


> Hm,, if you know the size difference, why do you think it might fit?


due to the wire lugs on the metro I guess. Any excess will spread slightly round the corners of the wire lugs rather than being scrunched at the ends.

My expectation is that you'll get it on fine but it won't look good.


----------



## dhtjr

Bradjhomes said:


> My expectation is that you'll get it on fine but it won't look good.


I agree. I think the Metro looks best on the simple black cordovan. The dark brown cordovan would work too I suppose. Best to keep the strap classy and simple, so as not to draw any attention away from such a cool watch design. Just my theory.


----------



## aaroniusl

Bradjhomes said:


> due to the wire lugs on the metro I guess. Any excess will spread slightly round the corners of the wire lugs rather than being scrunched at the ends.
> 
> My expectation is that you'll get it on fine but it won't look good.


Ya you are right, I thought it might fit because of the wire lugs, but like what you said it might not look as nice. Guess i will wait for Nomos to release a 18mm version of the textile strap.


----------



## RBleigh81

aaroniusl said:


> Ya you are right, I thought it might fit because of the wire lugs, but like what you said it might not look as nice. Guess i will wait for Nomos to release a 18mm version of the textile strap.


or you can do what I did and purchase a similar looking 18mm perlon for $15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr

I've found that Dark brown straps really bring out the warmth in the muted colors on the dial.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

New strap!









Sent from my non-fruit phone


----------



## ao'connor17

Got to check out some ahois at tourneau in NYC! Sorry for the bad photos and plastic on the watches. Thought you guys would enjoy some ahoi shots! I was worried about the long lugs. I think I can barely make it with my small wrists. Now to figure out a way to get one.


----------



## fishoop

Does the Club Datum (hand wound) have a quick date setting mechanism? And is the crown screw down?


----------



## Fantasio

No and no.



fishoop said:


> Does the Club Datum (hand wound) have a quick date setting mechanism? And is the crown screw down?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## fishoop

Brutal.

I'm having a tough time with Nomos. I really want a nicely finished hand wound watch, and I like most of the Nomos models - but each one has an issue or two that is preventing me from going for it.

First world problems.


----------



## flyingpicasso

fishoop said:


> Brutal.
> 
> I'm having a tough time with Nomos. I really want a nicely finished hand wound watch, and I like most of the Nomos models - but each one has an issue or two that is preventing me from going for it.
> 
> First world problems.


In my book a screw-down crown on a watch that you wind daily would be a deal breaker, but to each his own. The Club still has an impressive 100m WR, which is more than enough for a non-dive watch. Lots of watches out there, though. I'm sure you'll find one that tics all the boxes for you.


----------



## fishoop

That's a great point, flyingpicasso - thanks for that. 

I love the Club Datum on all points except the issue with the date changing. Anyone care to comment on this? 

Also - is this feature (or lack thereof) present on the Orion as well? I'm assuming so (i haven't checked if they use teh same movement, apologies in advance!).


----------



## shelfcompact

fishoop said:


> That's a great point, flyingpicasso - thanks for that.
> 
> I love the Club Datum on all points except the issue with the date changing. Anyone care to comment on this?
> 
> Also - is this feature (or lack thereof) present on the Orion as well? I'm assuming so (i haven't checked if they use teh same movement, apologies in advance!).


I have to admit it's a little tedious sometimes, especially when it's been more than a couple weeks since I've worn the watch.
At least you don't have to do the full 24 hour rotation, just 9 to 12, back to 9 then 12, repeat...


----------



## Fantasio

It's the same thing with all Nomos date models, no quick set in any of them. Another good reason to get a no date model.

And if you need a date and keep the watch running, you have to set it only every two months. Not that labourous methinks.



fishoop said:


> I love the Club Datum on all points except the issue with the date changing. Anyone care to comment on this?
> 
> Also - is this feature (or lack thereof) present on the Orion as well? I'm assuming so (i haven't checked if they use teh same movement, apologies in advance!).


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## HubertCumberdale

I've noticed on the Nomos store website that the Neomatik watches include a new description indicating that you can pre-order the successor model to these watches available in Spring 2016 with "minor aesthetic differences". Anyone got an inkling what these differences could be? I'm secretly hoping for the Ludwig Neomatik to return to its traditional dial style.


----------



## Bradjhomes

HubertCumberdale said:


> I've noticed on the Nomos store website that the Neomatik watches include a new description indicating that you can pre-order the successor model to these watches available in Spring 2016 with "minor aesthetic differences". Anyone got an inkling what these differences could be? I'm secretly hoping for the Ludwig Neomatik to return to its traditional dial style.


It all seems a bit quick for them to 'revert' to more original styling for some models. I would have at least thought they'd see how they sell for a year or two. Having said that, any planned aesthetic change his quickly sounds odd.


----------



## aaroniusl

Just received info from my local AD that my Metro will be reaching this week! Can't wait to wear my first Nomos watch!


----------



## Zweig

Hi,

i really like the Orion 35mm pink (rosé) but wonder how it looks like IRL ? Is it too feminine for a guy or is the pink subtle enough ? Any owners ? Thanks.

EDIT: never mind, i just bought one on CH24. I'm very excited.


----------



## flyingpicasso

tiagu said:


> Hi,
> 
> i really like the Orion 35mm pink (rosé) but wonder how it looks like IRL ? Is it too feminine for a guy or is the pink subtle enough ? Any owners ? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, i just bought one on CH24. I'm very excited.


They are rare around here, but it seems like I saw one posted earlier this year. The pink was described as very subtle. I think it's a great looking watch--be sure to post pics and your impressions when you get it.


----------



## Sussexpaul

tiagu said:


> Hi,
> 
> i really like the Orion 35mm pink (rosé) but wonder how it looks like IRL ? Is it too feminine for a guy or is the pink subtle enough ? Any owners ? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, i just bought one on CH24. I'm very excited.


Hi. I have this version of the Orion. I doubt that you will regret your purchase. It is an elegant and beautiful watch and, although pink, is certainly not too feminine!


----------



## milnec

Hi folks,
I picked up my Nomos Orion about three months ago, and couldn't be happier with it.


I bought the watch as a belated 30th birthday present (I'm 32 now). As a long term plan, I'd be keen to pick up a solid gold (yellow or rose) piece for my 40th.

Obviously that's a long time away, but it would be nice if Nomos had a model in the running here. So far, neither the Lux nor the Lambda quite do it for me stylistically. They do both have gorgeous movements though.


Maybe all I need is a gold Orion?!!

Anyhow... I've got ages to plan this!


----------



## horolicious

In 2011 Nomos produced 50 special Zurich models, which were labeled as "hello Hannes" in honor of Hannes Wettstein whose design agency created Zurich models among other watches that are Nomos' lineup. The Penta-layout of the hour markers makes this watch look more youthful and less serious than the current Zurich lineup. Don't you think?


----------



## kingcarlos

which model is the quintessential one to own if you guys can only own one nomos watch?


----------



## aaroniusl

Just got my Metro a few days ago and really loving it! It is my second favorite watch!

Here are some pics of my new beauty.

1) The smallest watch in my collection


2) can you guess what is the watch in the picture behind?


3) A look at the beautiful movement behind


----------



## imaCoolRobot

kingcarlos said:


> which model is the quintessential one to own if you guys can only own one nomos watch?


Tangente is the most quintessential. Club is the most versatile. 
If I could only have one - either the Ahoi or the Zurich Weltzeit.


----------



## kingcarlos

chuasam said:


> Tangente is the most quintessential. Club is the most versatile.
> If I could only have one - either the Ahoi or the Zurich Weltzeit.


I see. ahoi's blue dial really caught my eyes, too bad it's not available for tangente/club


----------



## godsrival

Sussexpaul said:


> Hi. I have this version of the Orion. I doubt that you will regret your purchase. It is an elegant and beautiful watch and, although pink, is certainly not too feminine!


orion rose 35mm is my first nomos and absolutely loving it. it could be as dress watch and casual. not feminime at all










recently i fall in love with nomos ludwig. such a good looking watch in metal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985

I have a nomos ludwig 35mm but I need new dial. I mail to nomos but they said thay only provide to nomos AD. There is no AD in my local. Can anyone give me some contact that I can order one.


----------



## flyingpicasso

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> I have a nomos ludwig 35mm but I need new dial. I mail to nomos but they said thay only provide to nomos AD. There is no AD in my local. Can anyone give me some contact that I can order one.


I believe you can find a full list of Nomos ADs on their website. If not, ask them and they will surely give you that information.


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985

Thanks. I can find only location and phone. No email yet


----------



## definitelydan

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> Thanks. I can find only location and phone. No email yet


 your best bet would be to visit a NOMOS AD in person. Just curious - what is the reason you require a dial only? I highly doubt any AD will sell you a replacement dial as a spare part. But this is just my guess.


----------



## watchdaddy1

it's almost Christmas fellas. Have a great day.







Nomos

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985

definitelydan said:


> your best bet would be to visit a NOMOS AD in person. Just curious - what is the reason you require a dial only? I highly doubt any AD will sell you a replacement dial as a spare part. But this is just my guess.


I want to replace my siemens dial. I am not living in the country that have nomos AD. So it is better if I can contact via mail


----------



## StufflerMike

You need to contact Stefanie Böhme or Yvonne Gehrmann at service @ glashuette.com. However, I doubt they will send you a replacement dial. Maybe they will agree sending the watch in for a dial replacement on-site.


----------



## horolicious

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> I want to replace my siemens dial. I am not living in the country that have nomos AD. So it is better if I can contact via mail


I would not do it. One day Siemens dials will be very collectible. Siemens helped Nomos design team with training them in 3D modeling software called Solid Works which cut their time from design to customer time from 4 years to 2.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985

TOPTISHKIN said:


> I would not do it. One day Siemens dials will be very collectible. Siemens helped Nomos design team with training them in 3D modeling software called Solid Works which cut their time from design to customer time from 4 years to 2.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Tks you for helpful information. The reason I want to replace dial is simplest style of normal dial. But for your information I will consider. For more, do you know the quality of nomos Siemens edition. Thanks


----------



## horolicious

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> Tks you for helpful information. The reason I want to replace dial is simplest style of normal dial. But for your information I will consider. For more, do you know the quality of nomos Siemens edition. Thanks


It is an alpha movement and has a solid case back. I have seen two of them in Germany. Siemens puts a name of the employee and length of service. I have seen a gold Siemens Nomos given to an employee for 50 years working for Siemens


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985

TOPTISHKIN said:


> It is an alpha movement and has a solid case back. I have seen two of them in Germany. Siemens puts a name of the employee and length of service. I have seen a gold Siemens Nomos given to an employee for 50 years working for Siemens


Sorry I mean the quantity of this version. As I know nomos now do not provide private brand version


----------



## horolicious

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> Sorry I mean the quantity of this version. As I know nomos now do not provide private brand version


I don't know.


----------



## StufflerMike

What does private brand version mean ? They produced models for Wempe known as the Wempe 100, produced a limited run for one of our sponsors, made a limited run for the KaDeWe, 100 Jahre Wiener Konzerthaus and, and, and...there is a Tetra Siemens as well, for female employees.

How many Siemens Nomos has produced or will produce in the future depends on how many employees celebrate(d) their 40 yrs jubilee at Siemens. So it is not a limited edition per se, only limited by the number of jubilarians. 40 yrs in one firm does not happen that often.


----------



## HubertCumberdale

For any Nomos fans in Australia I have heard their AD in Sydney will be raising their prices in January to to more closely match the Nomos website prices. Just bought a 38mm ludwig for about $900AUD less than on the Nomos online store. Might be an idea to get yourselves an early Xmas present!


----------



## Digital-Deviant

Hello everyone, oh and...

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## MrTickles

Great first post! Welcome to WUS 



Digital-Deviant said:


> Hello everyone, oh and...
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## aaroniusl

Thats what I heard from my AD in Singapore too. There will be a price increase comes Feb/Mar 16.



HubertCumberdale said:


> For any Nomos fans in Australia I have heard their AD in Sydney will be raising their prices in January to to more closely match the Nomos website prices. Just bought a 38mm ludwig for about $900AUD less than on the Nomos online store. Might be an idea to get yourselves an early Xmas present!


----------



## rokoce

Merry Christmas with a box full of Nomos treats, everyone!


----------



## horolicious

rokoce said:


> Merry Christmas with a box full of Nomos treats, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 6409705


Are you one of the winners from the advent calendar ?


----------



## TgeekB

Digital-Deviant said:


> Hello everyone, oh and...
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deerstalkr

HubertCumberdale said:


> For any Nomos fans in Australia I have heard their AD in Sydney will be raising their prices in January to to more closely match the Nomos website prices. Just bought a 38mm ludwig for about $900AUD less than on the Nomos online store. Might be an idea to get yourselves an early Xmas present!


Although I decided to wait for the DUW movement, I purchased a Tangente 38 from them two days ago. At a price well below the Nomos online store it was a steal. I could sell it and pay the difference for the DUW_ if it still means that much to me later on._

Unfortunately they've closed for the Christmas/New Year holiday. I hope they take their time in raising the prices as I'd like to get another Tangente for my brother.


----------



## rokoce

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Are you one of the winners from the advent calendar ?


Yes! It was the mysterious gift #19: 19 | NOMOS Glashütte Adventskalender

I must say I have a bit of a luck with their advent calendar. Last year my SO got their Tetra ring - which made my purchase of Orion more reasonable in her eyes.


----------



## shelfcompact

Lucky guy!


----------



## horolicious

Happy Holidays, 
I was to lazy to participate in the advent calendar by Nomos because I am a schlemazel, but to keep things interesting I did asked for a catalog with signature of Mirko Heyne. If you have to ask who is that, you don't deserve a Nomos. So as the world celebrates the birth of the most famous Hebrew, look what I got.....


----------



## definitelydan

Have a great day everyone !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I recommend to any NOMOS fan TO BUY THE $50 ENCYCLOPAEDIA !


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

My wife bought me a club. She even got the short strap. After being together for many years, this proves that she is a keeper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Emil Kraeplin said:


> My wife bought me a club. She even got the short strap. After being together for many years, this proves that she is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch or your wife?
Just kidding, obviously both!
Enjoy your new present.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deerstalkr

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> I recommend to any NOMOS fan TO BUY THE $50 ENCYCLOPAEDIA !


You must be a salesman because I've just purchased a copy--with a bookmark as well. Please don't recommend the Metro. I still need money to feed myself.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

deerstalkr said:


> You must be a salesman because I've just purchased a copy--with a bookmark as well. Please don't recommend the Metro. I still need money to feed myself.


You really need the metro; trust me who needs food!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Digital-Deviant said:


> You really need the metro; trust me who needs food!


Just eat ramen.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

whoa what? I think the sapphire back is available again for the Club 701


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

speaking of the club....I found this vintage wittnauer that I couldn't help but double take at..... awesome design


----------



## gasspasser

My first Nomos! Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

gasspasser said:


> My first Nomos! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on that strap, glad it finally made it!


----------



## shelfcompact

gasspasser said:


> My first Nomos! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks quite good. Wow.
Why do you do this to me?!


----------



## Digital-Deviant

Excellent, was considering a brown strap!



gasspasser said:


> My first Nomos! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

fishoop said:


> Brutal.
> 
> I'm having a tough time with Nomos. I really want a nicely finished hand wound watch, and I like most of the Nomos models - but each one has an issue or two that is preventing me from going for it.
> 
> First world problems.





fishoop said:


> That's a great point, flyingpicasso - thanks for that.
> 
> I love the Club Datum on all points except the issue with the date changing. Anyone care to comment on this?
> 
> Also - is this feature (or lack thereof) present on the Orion as well? I'm assuming so (i haven't checked if they use teh same movement, apologies in advance!).


Well well well.....

I stopped into a particular jeweler that carries Nomos to "look around". I always figured I would go for either the Ahoi or the Club, I thought the Orion was nice but it was firmly in 3rd position.

After trying on all 3 (and more) the decision was clear - the Orion. Obviously I was doing more than looking around.

First Nomos.


----------



## gasspasser

smalleq said:


> Looks great on that strap, glad it finally made it!


Thanks smalleq!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

Digital-Deviant said:


> Excellent, was considering a brown strap!


I like it too but unfortunately this shade of brown matches my skin tone a little too much so I switched it to this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workinprogress

I couldn't resist getting a Nomos before the Sydney store upped their prices, went in looking for a club and went out with this


----------



## hengkyganda

just got my 1st Nomos on New Year's eve
Really happy with it :-! :-d


----------



## sirrtuan

hengkyganda said:


> just got my 1st Nomos on New Year's eve
> Really happy with it :-! :-d
> 
> View attachment 6613034


Congratulation! 
I wear my club more than Orion.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## deerstalkr

Would anybody happen to know anything about the markings from 0 - 15 seconds?


----------



## jakeblixx

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Are you one of the winners from the advent calendar ?


I won on Day 3 of the Advent Calendar! First time I'd won anything in a long time and it was a beautiful stainless steel sundial. I was very impressed with the level of detail and personal touch in the assembly of the gift boxes. Best gift I got this holiday season and it was from Nomos!


----------



## shelfcompact

deerstalkr said:


> Would anybody happen to know anything about the markings from 0 - 15 seconds?


It's a reference to "academic time".

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_quarter_(class_timing)


----------



## horolicious

It means how long it takes for a freshman girl in college to say yes to sex, especially to a person wearing Nomos.


----------



## deerstalkr

shelfcompact said:


> It's a reference to "academic time".
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_quarter_(class_timing)


Ah, as a student it's strange that I've never heard that term before. I feel that lecturers expect students to adopt teleporting as a means of traversing between classes. Thank you very much.



TOPTISHKIN said:


> It means how long it takes for a freshman girl in college to say yes to sex, especially to a person wearing Nomos.


I'd imagine other brands cut that time in half, or post-pone it indefinitely. Hah.


----------



## cwatchman

Wearing my Nomos Tangomat today. Love it. I would also say the Nomos Orion Rose is to me one of the most elegant dress watches at any price.


----------



## edhchoe

I have one Nomos. Orion white.


----------



## gophishin

Wow, that Orion looks great! I think it has to be one of the most underrated models in the nomos lineup.


----------



## fishoop

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## schrop

edhchoe said:


> I have one Nomos. Orion white.
> 
> View attachment 6746010


I really love the Orion. So glad I got the champagne, but I could see getting another color - or a blue Zurich.


----------



## billiybop

A word of caution about buying a Nomos. It could easily turn you into a one watch person.














I speak from experience!


----------



## fishoop

Hey follow Nomos enthusiasts.

Just got my Orion 38 (pictured somewhere in this thread).

Do you have any recommendations for quality straps, for 19mm? The websites that carry 19mm straps, that i know of are:

Artisianstrapco
Hodinkee

Thanks,


----------



## AzHadEnuf

fishoop said:


> Hey follow Nomos enthusiasts.
> 
> Just got my Orion 38 (pictured somewhere in this thread).
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for quality straps, for 19mm? The websites that carry 19mm straps, that i know of are:
> 
> Artisianstrapco
> Hodinkee
> 
> Thanks,











Bulang & Sons


----------



## imaCoolRobot

billiybop said:


> A word of caution about buying a Nomos. It could easily turn you into a one watch person.
> View attachment 6775570
> 
> View attachment 6775578
> 
> I speak from experience!


That is true. I used to rotate between half a dozen watches. Then I got a Nomos. Now I have the Nomos and a beater I only wear once or twice a month.


----------



## Jfha1210

fishoop said:


> Hey follow Nomos enthusiasts.
> 
> Just got my Orion 38 (pictured somewhere in this thread).
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for quality straps, for 19mm? The websites that carry 19mm straps, that i know of are:
> 
> Artisianstrapco
> Hodinkee
> 
> Thanks,


IMHO Nomos black cordovan strap fits perfectly the Orion. 
Furthermore, I'd only love to have another one in #8 burgundy colour to match my Horween shell cordovan shoes.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

I agree that the standard black cordovan fits nicely. My issue with it, and i've seen this on quite a few other Orion 38 photos, is the strap doesn't fit the lugs (on the top lugs) perfectly. There's about 1-2mm gap. I've spoke to others who have this issue as well, and oddly it is really irritating me.



Jfha1210 said:


> IMHO Nomos black cordovan strap fits perfectly the Orion.
> Furthermore, I'd only love to have another one in #8 burgundy colour to match my Horween shell cordovan shoes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

fishoop said:


> I agree that the standard black cordovan fits nicely. My issue with it, and i've seen this on quite a few other Orion 38 photos, is the strap doesn't fit the lugs (on the top lugs) perfectly. There's about 1-2mm gap. I've spoke to others who have this issue as well, and oddly it is really irritating me.


That is the reason I won't buy a Nomos.


----------



## Spunwell

blowfish89 said:


> That is the reason I won't buy a Nomos.


This is puzzling to me, I've owned four Nomos and a couple Nomos straps for each one and never had this issue?

It would have really bothered me had it happened.


----------



## blowfish89

Spunwell said:


> This is puzzling to me, I've owned four Nomos and a couple Nomos straps for each one and never had this issue?
> 
> It would have really bothered me had it happened.


Here, I downloaded a couple of your previous pics and marked it out to show you the 'strap-gap'.


----------



## Spunwell

Okay, I understand what your referring to now, the long lugs and the gap between the case and strap laterally. I took the previous post to mean there was a problem with the width of the Nomos straps fitting between the lugs, my fault......carry on. 

As an aside, I think Nomos has a unique design strategy and I love seeing new tasteful designs as apposed to garish fashion statements. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## fishoop

Regarding the strap/lug issue. I see what blowfish is pointing out - but unfortunately that's not the same issue I have with my Orion 38. i'll try and take a photo later and post it. It's possible the AD mixed up their straps and gave me a strap with 1/2 of it the wrong size, kind of annoying...


----------



## rokoce

@fishoop: Orion 38/Orion Datum features a 19mm strap. Perhaps AD sold you a 18mm one? Because 19mm are slightly uncommon.


----------



## fishoop

The clasp portion of the strap fits the lug perfectly. It's the other end that doesn't fit well. The more I think about it, the more it looks to me like the AD just mixed up straps somehow.

Would it be out of line to call the AD and ask them to ship me a new strap? I bought it about 2 months ago and only just started to notice. I've also poked a hole in the strap to better fit my wrist.

Thoughts on that?


----------



## shelfcompact

fishoop said:


> Regarding the strap/lug issue. I see what blowfish is pointing out - but unfortunately that's not the same issue I have with my Orion 38.


Haha, it's not even an 'issue'. It's simply design.


----------



## fishoop

shelfcompact said:


> Haha, it's not even an 'issue'. It's simply design.


I don't think you got my post. I'm not saying that design choice is an issue - i'm pointing out my specific problem in that my strap doesn't fit the lug properly.


----------



## RBleigh81

shelfcompact said:


> Haha, it's not even an 'issue'. It's simply design.


certainly call if you think they'll compensate, otherwise order a new OEM cardovan strap for $100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

fishoop said:


> Regarding the strap/lug issue. I see what blowfish is pointing out - but unfortunately that's not the same issue I have with my Orion 38. i'll try and take a photo later and post it. It's possible the AD mixed up their straps and gave me a strap with 1/2 of it the wrong size, kind of annoying...


Okay, so I did read your post correctly


----------



## shelfcompact

fishoop said:


> I don't think you got my post. I'm not saying that design choice is an issue - i'm pointing out my specific problem in that my strap doesn't fit the lug properly.


I understand. I was talking about the thing that blowfish was pointing out.
Yours is definitely something else and sounds like the wrong strap half.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I joined the Nomos club today.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bangkok Hound said:


> I joined the Nomos club today.


Congrats. She's a looker.


----------



## rossi46

Has anyone been able to fit a milanese strap on their Nomos? I'm getting my girlfriend a 33m Tangente, and I think it would look great on a milanese strap, but the lug width is an odd size, so doubt this is possible.

Anyone have a good source for custom milanese straps?


----------



## RBleigh81

I used to see one posted on eBay for ~ $70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYANL27

Received my first Nomos today. I'm really loving it!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx

I'm a bit sad. My Nomos Tangente has become my first watch sale. Today I confirmed that she's now in the hands of her new owner. I genuinely feel a bit melancholy, like I've parted ways with a dear friend. 

I didn't even love her for that long, and once my Metro & Club arrived, she was often overlooked.... Hopefully the new owner can give her the love and wear that she deserves. 

((sigh))


----------



## brunobitter

First post, just registered on WUS upon receiving my second Nomos, a *Tangente GMT*.  The first one was an Orion 38 Datum. I love both although now that I have the Tangente GMT I'm thinking of changing the Orion to the 35mm no-date version. Ahoi from Budapest!


----------



## hidden830726

Im with Blowfish on this as well, i really cant accept the "gap" design, be it Nomos or Stowa Antea, no matter how beautiful the watch is, i couldnt pull trigger because i knew i wouldn't like the way the watch sit on my wrist. I look at Club Automat and Zurich with curvy lugs, but real life photos still show a big "gap" which i dislike. It seems all Nomos is design in such a way.


----------



## ayuboi86

pictures like these are going to push me over the fence...



fishoop said:


> Happy Friday to all.


----------



## hengkyganda

Happy Chinese New Year guys :-!


----------



## jrodpad

Question for all you die-hard Nomos fans (and please forgive if this is obvious, I've done a bit of Google-level research and have come up empty):

What is the beat rate of the Nomos movements? Specifically the DUW 4101?

I am a huge fan of all things Nomos - and I think this group needs its own sub forum. 

Thanks for your help!

-J


----------



## StufflerMike

21,600 A/h, as per technical specs on Nomos web site.


----------



## jrodpad

Thanks!!!


----------



## fishoop

Did you all see that Nomos is now on Jomashop? Interesting to say the least.....


----------



## jakeblixx

fishoop said:


> Did you all see that Nomos is now on Jomashop? Interesting to say the least.....


Oh wow. Had not seen that. I don't think I like it. Hmm...

http://www.jomashop.com/nomos-watches.html


----------



## codeture

Interesting findings. How does the pricing in Jomashop (after 20% discount) compared to others? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

codeture said:


> Interesting findings. How does the pricing in Jomashop (after 20% discount) compared to others?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


From my limited experience you can't find Nomos for anything less than retail unless you are able to negotiate a small discount through your AD. I'd think the appearance of Nomos on the GM will have the greatest impact on the secondary market.


----------



## X2-Elijah

What about all the GM sellers on chrono24 that have been undercutting Nomos' online shop prices for quite a while?


----------



## fishoop

I'm not very familiar with Chrono24 so I wasn't aware that was going on. As I stated earlier, my experience is limited and I was merely giving my initial impression of the implications of Nomos on Jomashop. 

Can/would you give an example of a reputable dealer on Chrono24 doing this?


----------



## watchdaddy1

running some errands










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Alfonso

@Fishoop : There's a whole thread on this here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/buying-nomos-german-chrono24-sellers-1512202.html


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## MrTickles

Great strap choice!



watchdaddy1 said:


> running some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TLN

Does anyone heard what Nomos gonna present at Baselworld and when it become available? 
I've received a Nomos Club, but not sure, may be there's something interesting coming our way.


----------



## StufflerMike

TLN said:


> Does anyone heard what Nomos gonna present at Baselworld and when it become available?
> I've received a Nomos Club, but not sure, may be there's something interesting coming our way.


The news will be published tomorrow, until tomorrow there is an embargo on all press releases we already got.

Availability: As we all know Baselworld is an order fair, new watches will be most likely available in autumn/winter 2016. As always and valid for most brands.


----------



## dhtjr

TLN said:


> Does anyone heard what Nomos gonna present at Baselworld and when it become available?
> I've received a Nomos Club, but not sure, may be there's something interesting coming our way.


I saw some photos of the new Neomatiks at a Nomos AD last week. Looks to me like the only change is the word "neomatik" is beige instead of bright orange. But I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## aaroniusl

Hi one of the new models going to be announced is the new Tetra Neomatik which sports the DUW 3001. You can see pics of the new models here.

Nomos Introduces the Tetra neomatik, Now Powered In-House | Watches By SJX

The blue dial version looks sweet!


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for the link, here's what we posted at 0:00 today.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/baselworld-nomos-unveils-new-tetra-neomatik-3007794.html


----------



## horolicious

Moon Watch limited edition


----------



## edhchoe

Is nomos club too casual for a 45 year old man who dresses conservatively?


----------



## BrooklineWatch

edhchoe said:


> Is nomos club too casual for a 45 year old man who dresses conservatively?


Define "conservatively." We talking khakis and polo shirts? Brooks Brothers suits?

I think the dunkel is dressier than the white one with its orange numerals.


----------



## watchdaddy1

edhchoe said:


> Is nomos club too casual for a 45 year old man who dresses conservatively?


NOPE !!










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> NOPE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Word!


----------



## cadeallaw

Hmmm... I'm going to go ahead and throw a guess out there that-
1. EdHChoe has considerably less tattoos than Mr. WatchDaddy, and
2. Mr. WatchDaddy doesn't dress "conservatively"


----------



## Norway

In the Nomos-store.com it says the Metro has 9 months delivery time.. Anyone ordered a watch with long delivery time from the Nomos site? 

Is there a possibility they will deliver it sooner?


----------



## munkeyface

So happy to join the club. Just took possession of a pre-loved Tangente 38 with the Alpha movement and display back. I'm already planning on paring down my collection as I see this piece will be monopolizing wrist time in the near future. Hell, I could see it making me a one watch man!! With summer around the corner can anyone direct me to a mesh bracelet that fits the unusual lug width?


----------



## flyingpicasso

munkeyface said:


> So happy to join the club. Just took possession of a pre-loved Tangente 38 with the Alpha movement and display back. I'm already planning on paring down my collection as I see this piece will be monopolizing wrist time in the near future. Hell, I could see it making me a one watch man!! With summer around the corner can anyone direct me to a mesh bracelet that fits the unusual lug width?


How about Perlon?


----------



## shelfcompact

Speaking of perlon, a heads up for everyone.

Eulit now sells *2 piece* perlon straps like the Nomos one.
Only in 20mm and 3 colors; black, brown, royal blue

Shop by Category :: Woven Leather, Nylon & Perlon :: EULIT


----------



## Bradjhomes

shelfcompact said:


> Speaking of perlon, a heads up for everyone.
> 
> Eulit now sells *2 piece* perlon straps like the Nomos one.
> Only in 20mm and 3 colors; black, brown, royal blue
> 
> Shop by Category :: Woven Leather, Nylon & Perlon :: EULIT


Yep - got a couple from Holben's a few weeks ago


----------



## shelfcompact

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep - got a couple from Holben's a few weeks ago
> View attachment 7540346


----------



## Bradjhomes

shelfcompact said:


> Ugh, that Orion Solar...
> Too beautiful!
> 
> Really glad to see the new perlons look great. I may grab a royal blue now.


That's the Zurich Blaugold. I've searched for an Orion Solar but never found one.


----------



## faiz

Beautiful shots Brad.
I need to get some person straps ASAP. This heat is killing my leather straps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

Just looked through the whole thread.

NOMOS count is 0 atm but changing soon, I hope


----------



## jakeblixx

Norway said:


> In the Nomos-store.com it says the Metro has 9 months delivery time.. Anyone ordered a watch with long delivery time from the Nomos site?


Yes.



Norway said:


> Is there a possibility they will deliver it sooner?


No.


----------



## Norway

jakeblixx said:


> Yes.
> 
> No.


Ok, thanks. Maybe I can wear the Metro at christmas eve 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

I was actually contemplating flipping my Metro to help fund my new watch (was deciding between a JLC, Omega and Rolex). Ended up I fell in love with it again after wearing it daily for a week. 

I got myself a Sub and have decided to keep the Metro to rotate with my Sub. The North Flag and Oris 65 are leaving soon.

On a side note, I realise the Metro is significantly more accurate the past two weeks than when I first bought it. It is within +-2SPD, it's keeping time on par with my North Flag and Sub!


----------



## RBleigh81

flyingpicasso said:


> How about Perlon?


I live in SoFL and this works great from May - October

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norway

aaroniusl said:


> I was actually contemplating flipping my Metro to help fund my new watch (was deciding between a JLC, Omega and Rolex). Ended up I fell in love with it again after wearing it daily for a week.
> 
> I got myself a Sub and have decided to keep the Metro to rotate with my Sub. The North Flag and Oris 65 are leaving soon.
> 
> On a side note, I realise the Metro is significantly more accurate the past two weeks than when I first bought it. It is within +-2SPD, it's keeping time on par with my North Flag and Sub!


Cool.

Please post a Metro picture.

9 months is a long wait. The last time I waited for 9 months was when my boy got born! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

aaroniusl said:


> I was actually contemplating flipping my Metro to help fund my new watch (was deciding between a JLC, Omega and Rolex). Ended up I fell in love with it again after wearing it daily for a week.
> 
> I got myself a Sub and have decided to keep the Metro to rotate with my Sub. The North Flag and Oris 65 are leaving soon.
> 
> On a side note, I realise the Metro is significantly more accurate the past two weeks than when I first bought it. It is within +-2SPD, it's keeping time on par with my North Flag and Sub!


Just curious why you're selling your North Flag. It's been on my radar since its release, so I'm interested to hear your views. Thanks.


----------



## watchstrapson

i have one, very nice watch


----------



## aaroniusl

I actually like the North Flag very much and if budget permits, I would prefer to keep it. But since I just bought a Submariner, I think it is more prudent for me to sell off some of my watches to get back some money.

I am also not a many watches kind of person and prefer to have just 3 or max 4 excellent watches in my collection so I can wear them more regularly.

If you want me to list out complaints about the North Flag, I only have two minor ones. Firstly I feel it should be slightly thinner, maybe a thickness like an Explorer 1 would be perfect. I feel it is currently abit too thick for its size. Secondly I feel that bezel around the dial is a scratch magnet, Tudor should make it ceramic too so as to prevent scratches at that part. Besides these 2 minor complaints, I feel the watch is wonderful and it is keeping excellent time with the in-house movement. From my observance, it is around +/- 2spd. I also have to mention I love the power reserve indicator.



dhtjr said:


> Just curious why you're selling your North Flag. It's been on my radar since its release, so I'm interested to hear your views. Thanks.


----------



## dhtjr

aaroniusl said:


> I actually like the North Flag very much and if budget permits, I would prefer to keep it. But since I just bought a Submariner, I think it is more prudent for me to sell off some of my watches to get back some money.
> 
> I am also not a many watches kind of person and prefer to have just 3 or max 4 excellent watches in my collection so I can wear them more regularly.
> 
> If you want me to list out complaints about the North Flag, I only have two minor ones. Firstly I feel it should be slightly thinner, maybe a thickness like an Explorer 1 would be perfect. I feel it is currently abit too thick for its size. Secondly I feel that bezel around the dial is a scratch magnet, Tudor should make it ceramic too so as to prevent scratches at that part. Besides these 2 minor complaints, I feel the watch is wonderful and it is keeping excellent time with the in-house movement. From my observance, it is around +/- 2spd. I also have to mention I love the power reserve indicator.


Thanks for the reply. I agree the North Flag is a bit chunky. That may not stop me from getting it, but it is a factor for sure.


----------



## adamtea




----------



## godsrival

hi everyone

just would like to share my weltzeit today










really wish to compare it on hands with the blue dial one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norway

adamtea said:


>


Beautiful and special watch.

I think it will be worth waiting 9 months for!


----------



## M_Milaguet

I bought a Tangente Gangreserve on the grey market, and the lugs were somewhat bent when it arrived (see pic: http://i.imgur.com/DkF5n76.jpg )
From browsing pics of Nomos watches on the web, it seems that this is sometimes happens... I am not overly bothered by it, but would rather put it right if I could.
When I took the watch to my watchmaker, he did not want to touch it however, as he says there's a good chance the lugs would snap if he attempted to straighten them, and he recommended I send the watch to Nomos in Germany.
Has anyone ever had a similar issue with theirs?


----------



## adamtea

It really is a special watch. This is the finest timepiece I have ever handled / owned.


----------



## Fantasio

I would send it back to the seller, clearly sent with inadequate packing. New watch or refund, clear as that.



M_Milaguet said:


> I bought a Tangente Gangreserve on the grey market, and the lugs were somewhat bent when it arrived
> 
> When I took the watch to my watchmaker, he did not want to touch it however, as he says there's a good chance the lugs would snap if he attempted to straighten them, and he recommended I send the watch to Nomos in Germany.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Posted these in the Midnight Orion thread but thought I'd leave them here as well


----------



## godsrival

woww... i wonder if nomos intend to re issue orion solar in the first place? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

This is my recently acquired Nomos Tangente. Figured I'd share it in this thread.


----------



## not12bhere

NyCSnEaK said:


> This is my recently acquired Nomos Tangente. Figured I'd share it in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 7585938
> View attachment 7585946


I am very biased, but I think you made 
a great choice!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nomo...partial-watch-enthusiasts-review-1454154.html


----------



## aaroniusl

Good morning everyone! Loving the Metro!


----------



## zee218

Nomos Orion 35mm =)


----------



## Emospence

Tried on the Tangente today.. Think I like the 35mm more

It's 30% more at the AD than from NOMOS directly O.O


----------



## icenine

Ludwig 33mm


----------



## X2-Elijah

Yer basic club.


----------



## shelfcompact

Bradjhomes said:


> That's the Zurich Blaugold. I've searched for an Orion Solar but never found one.


Ha, you're right. I should have looked more closely.
That Zurich is beautiful all the same.



not12bhere said:


> I am very biased, but I think you made
> a great choice!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nomo...partial-watch-enthusiasts-review-1454154.html


I love the classic Tangente with gangreserve!


----------



## icenine

Tangente with gangreserve is _awesome_ but I struggle with it being so extra whimsical with its asymmetry and all. I like the Tangente for its simplicity, the Gangreserve makes it different enough that it could be its own line.

Still, awesome. The little splash of red adds a certain character.


----------



## not12bhere

icenine said:


> Tangente with gangreserve is _awesome_ but I struggle with it being so extra whimsical with its asymmetry and all. I like the Tangente for its simplicity, the Gangreserve makes it different enough that it could be its own line.
> 
> Still, awesome. The little splash of red adds a certain character.


The splash of red and whimsical power reserve meter is what makes up for the crowded dial. Essentially, it is the Nomos response to the Lange 1.


----------



## edhchoe

I wonder if I can order Orion Neomatik with blue hands instead of black.


----------



## jakeblixx

edhchoe said:


> I wonder if I can order Orion Neomatik with blue hands instead of black.


Not sure of too many watch companies that allow you to customize when ordering? I'm nearly positive the answer is no, but feel free to check with Nomos.


----------



## edhchoe

jakeblixx said:


> Not sure of too many watch companies that allow you to customize when ordering? I'm nearly positive the answer is no, but feel free to check with Nomos.


I asked if they could put ref 309 dial and blue hands on a Neomatik and was told no.
I will have to wait for the new dial to grow on me if it ever will. Or I will wait until Nomos goes back to the simpler dial design with the Neomatic movement.
Normal looking Orion with a red second hand and the Neomatik movement would be my ideal Orion Neomatic. - no blue numbers or the red writing on the dial.


----------



## edhchoe

I never get tired of staring at my Orion.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

German Shoes









Really like a NOMOS strap with some time on it.


----------



## dan4138

not12bhere said:


> The splash of red and whimsical power reserve meter is what makes up for the crowded dial. Essentially, it is the Nomos response to the Lange 1.


This is brilliant! It had never occurred to me before, but its the most persuasive explanation I've heard for the asymmetrical approach on some of their recent dials. It didn't occur to me because a Tangente gangreserve is still pretty symmetrical vs. a Lange 1 or GO.


----------



## tjus

I have the Ahoi and it is great. As advertised - on a beach vacation, it is perfect for the ocean or hotel pool. Can transition nicely to a suit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

Hey guys, need some help. I have recently ordered a brown cordovan strap for my Metro from Nomos. However I have no idea how to change the strap and I can't find any instructions/guide or videos on how to change the strap online. I tried pushing the lever on the strap on my Metro but nothing happened and the strap did not come off.

This is the first time I am changing a strap for my watch and not sure what I am doing. I thought changing strap for the Metro should be easy and doesn't require any tool? Would appreciate if any of you can advise me. Thanks!


----------



## Baham

The strap is slightly wider than the receiving ends of the wire lugs. Once the lever is depressed you need to compress the strap slightly to wiggle it off. It does take a bit of practice.


----------



## edhchoe

The 2nd Orion arrived today from Germany!
My favorite Nomos.


----------



## DocJekl

Please see my thread about a stolen NOMOS and help me if you can, thanks!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f90/stol...rion-limited-ed-number-5-75-gold-3088362.html


----------



## Emospence

edhchoe said:


> The 2nd Orion arrived today from Germany!
> My favorite Nomos.
> 
> View attachment 7718002
> 
> 
> View attachment 7718018


You...have 2 Orions??


----------



## edhchoe

Emospence said:


> You...have 2 Orions??


One is Weiss, and the other is ref.301 with blue hands.
Weiss looks more formal and 301 looks more casual.

Besides, how else can I look at both the dial and the movement at the same time?


----------



## kiev2

Mine says hi! 









edhchoe said:


> The 2nd Orion arrived today from Germany!
> My favorite Nomos.
> 
> View attachment 7718002
> 
> 
> View attachment 7718018


----------



## schrop

edhchoe said:


> One is Weiss, and the other is ref.301 with blue hands.
> Weiss looks more formal and 301 looks more casual.
> 
> Besides, how else can I look at both the dial and the movement at the same time?


I like the way you think! Have certainly been thinking of another Orion (Midnight Blue? But then I think I really want to stick with the new neomatik DUW 3001, so maybe a white one to complement my champagne, or maybe the new neomatik Tetra - in blue).


----------



## schrop

kiev2 said:


> Mine says hi!
> View attachment 7732266


Kiev, my man, I have that watch!


----------



## edhchoe

Upon close observation of the two Orions I have noticed the differences extend beyond the colors of the indices and the hands.
The Weiss' minute hand is bent to follow the curve of the dial while the blue minute hand seems straight.
Also the hour indices on the Weiss are much flatter than those of Ref.301.









Both Orion are pretty accurate. But the ref.301 is 0 s/d to +1 s/d according to my timegrapher. The Weiss is +3 s/d.


----------



## fishoop

Man....I want another Nomos to compliment my Orion 38. But ahead of that are a Damasko of some kind and a watch for the Fiancee. She wants the Nomos Tetra with the power reserve indicator. I'd like her to try it on first but no one around carries them.

These are some serious first world problems.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Yup I went there


----------



## wrunow

Good choice, it's on my list too.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

chuasam said:


> Yup I went there


Nice! That strap is going to take a while to dry out though.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Spunwell said:


> Nice! That strap is going to take a while to dry out though.


It said in the instructions not to immerse the canvas strap in water but I figured I'd use the Crap out of it and then buy a 2 piece perlon later.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


> Yup I went there


Stop that!


----------



## hengkyganda

:-!


----------



## flyingpicasso

edhchoe said:


> One is Weiss, and the other is ref.301 with blue hands.
> Weiss looks more formal and 301 looks more casual.
> 
> Besides, how else can I look at both the dial and the movement at the same time?
> 
> View attachment 7749818


Which is your favorite? You clearly like both (as do I), but is there one that you keep going back to? Not many people get to live with both, so your observations are valuable.


----------



## edhchoe

flyingpicasso said:


> Which is your favorite? You clearly like both (as do I), but is there one that you keep going back to? Not many people get to live with both, so your observations are valuable.


If it would be my only Orion, I would buy a Ref.309 -blue hands and sapphire back.

Ref. 301's blue hands and gold hour indices are fun and they offer better legibility than Orion Weiss. However, the Weiss was my first choice of the two because I was attracted to the refined and delicate characteristics of the Orion at the time. I bought the Orion to wear it when I dress up, which does not happen frequently. I chose the sapphire back which I strongly recommend to all first time NOMOS buyers.
The Orion design is flawless, IMO. It is slim, light, handsome(masculine), beautiful(delicate), and as accurate as my COSC watches. In fact, I liked the Orion so much that I wanted to add another NOMOS. I carefully studied the NOMOS line up to decide which one to buy next. My budget allowed up to the new Neomatik line up. Adding an automatic NOMOS to complement the manual wind alpha movement seemed like the natural course. However, the relatively busy dial and 5 month wait time of Orion Neomatik turned me off.

In the end, I chose another Orion, ref. 301 (steel back). By the way, my very first NOMOS was a Tangente 35.5mm with crystal back. It gained only 2 seconds per day. Therefore, I had a strong trust in the accuracy of the alpha movement. And when the ref.301 Orion arrive it did not disappoint me. It is even more accurate than the first Orion. The blue hands provide better legibility and they also add a hint of casual characteristic to the watch so that I feel comfortable enough to wear it even when I am not fully dressed up.


----------



## Fantasio

If Nomos ever made Orion midnight edition with DUW3001, I'd consider buying it in addition to my regular Orion. It would make an interesting pair;
- 35 vs. 38 mm
- silver vs. sunburst blue dial
- manual vs. automatic movement
- Peseux based vs. in-house design



edhchoe said:


> The Orion design is flawless, IMO. It is slim, light, handsome(masculine), beautiful(delicate), and as accurate as my COSC watches. In fact, I liked the Orion so much that I wanted to add another NOMOS. I carefully studied the NOMOS line up to decide which one to buy next. My budget allowed up to the new Neomatik line up. Adding an automatic NOMOS to complement the manual wind alpha movement seemed like the natural course. However, the relatively busy dial and 5 month wait time of Orion Neomatik turned me off.


----------



## flyingpicasso

edhchoe said:


> If it would be my only Orion, I would buy a Ref.309 -blue hands and sapphire back.
> 
> Ref. 301's blue hands and gold hour indices are fun and they offer better legibility than Orion Weiss. However, the Weiss was my first choice of the two because I was attracted to the refined and delicate characteristics of the Orion at the time. I bought the Orion to wear it when I dress up, which does not happen frequently. I chose the sapphire back which I strongly recommend to all first time NOMOS buyers.
> The Orion design is flawless, IMO. It is slim, light, handsome(masculine), beautiful(delicate), and as accurate as my COSC watches. In fact, I liked the Orion so much that I wanted to add another NOMOS. I carefully studied the NOMOS line up to decide which one to buy next. My budget allowed up to the new Neomatik line up. Adding an automatic NOMOS to complement the manual wind alpha movement seemed like the natural course. However, the relatively busy dial and 5 month wait time of Orion Neomatik turned me off.
> 
> In the end, I chose another Orion, ref. 301 (steel back). By the way, my very first NOMOS was a Tangente 35.5mm with crystal back. It gained only 2 seconds per day. Therefore, I had a strong trust in the accuracy of the alpha movement. And when the ref.301 Orion arrive it did not disappoint me. It is even more accurate than the first Orion. The blue hands provide better legibility and they also add a hint of casual characteristic to the watch so that I feel comfortable enough to wear it even when I am not fully dressed up.
> 
> View attachment 7775178


Great insight and what a gorgeous shot of that watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

It amazes me how NOMOS can produce three so basic dial layouts and make them so interesting and diverse. I'm pretty sure I can add one or two more to the collection before my wife sends me to a twelve step program.


----------



## fishoop

I love the Metro, looks awesome! Nice line up


----------



## imaCoolRobot

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7786138
> 
> 
> It amazes me how NOMOS can produce three so basic dial layouts and make them so interesting and diverse. I'm pretty sure I can add one or two more to the collection before my wife sends me to a twelve step program.


The one in the middle doesn't count as yours.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


> The one in the middle doesn't count as yours.


You always think I'm trying to take my kids watch. I'm really just a huge admirer. You'll never see it listed in my signature. It does look really good in my box though.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

AzHadEnuf said:


> You always think I'm trying to take my kids watch. I'm really just a huge admirer. You'll never see it listed in my signature. It does look really good in my box though.
> 
> View attachment 7807618


Just messing with ya. I love my Club and how versatile and water proof it is.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


> Just messing with ya. I love my Club and how versatile and water proof it is.


Thats too funny. I did not know that the Sport had a 10ATM WR. When I saw your water shot the other day I almost fell over. I thought you had lost it but then went to the website and got the facts.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thats too funny. I did not know that the Sport had a 10ATM WR. When I saw your water shot the other day I almost fell over. I thought you had lost it but then went to the website and got the facts.


The big selling point of the club over the partitio was the water resistance. 10atm is fine for swimming and snorkeling


----------



## godsrival

hi all,

seems to have huge orion lover here.

here is a picture of my orion with my cousins ludwig. imho ludwig is so much more appealing in metal. in love with ludwig since the first time i see it in metal. both are lovely watch though 










i hope everyone enjoy the picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thats too funny. I did not know that the Sport had a 10ATM WR. When I saw your water shot the other day I almost fell over. I thought you had lost it but then went to the website and got the facts.










I have well and truly lost it 


chuasam said:


> The big selling point of the club over the partitio was the water resistance. 10atm is fine for swimming and snorkeling


----------



## jonathanp77

I bought the 38mm Orion Midnight Edition to compliment my 35mm Orion white dial ref 309

On the wrist, the 35 white dial does wear bigger while the 38 blue wears smaller that I thought it would.


----------



## lxxrr

jonathanp77 said:


> I bought the 38mm Orion Midnight Edition to compliment my 35mm Orion white dial ref 309
> 
> On the wrist, the 35 white dial does wear bigger while the 38 blue wears smaller that I thought it would.


Does different sizes ever bother you? I can't imagine owning two watches of similar function and use but in different sizes. Ocd maybe?


----------



## jonathanp77

lxxrr said:


> Does different sizes ever bother you? I can't imagine owning two watches of similar function and use but in different sizes. Ocd maybe?


By similar function do you mean both are three-handers or both are dress watches? In either case, no I'm not bothered.

If I should be bothered by something, it should really be the fact that it's the same model line in the same brand. That did give me some pause but I always wanted the blue dialed limited edition Orion Solar but couldn't find one so I went with my second choice, the white dial 35mm.

Then the Midnight Edition was released and I bought it. However by that time, I've grown too attached to the white dial and couldn't let it go.


----------



## lxxrr

jonathanp77 said:


> By similar function do you mean both are three-handers or both are dress watches? In either case, no I'm not bothered.
> 
> If I should be bothered by something, it should really be the fact that it's the same model line in the same brand. That did give me some pause but I always wanted the blue dialed limited edition Orion Solar but couldn't find one so I went with my second choice, the white dial 35mm.
> 
> Then the Midnight Edition was released and I bought it. However by that time, I've grown too attached to the white dial and couldn't let it go.


Ahh yes. Ok makes sense. I have a 39mm Explorer 39, and felt strange looking at a 38.5 AT. Nice duo there through. I'm torn between sizes for my "dress watch". I owned a 38.5 Tangomat where the lugs reached the edge of my 6.5 wrist.


----------



## godsrival

jonathanp77 said:


> I bought the 38mm Orion Midnight Edition to compliment my 35mm Orion white dial ref 309
> 
> On the wrist, the 35 white dial does wear bigger while the 38 blue wears smaller that I thought it would.


wow nice watches and great shots


----------



## lxxrr

If someone can recommend a ad that gives a good discount pls send a pm


----------



## infinitejester

jonathanp77 said:


> I bought the 38mm Orion Midnight Edition to compliment my 35mm Orion white dial ref 309
> 
> On the wrist, the 35 white dial does wear bigger while the 38 blue wears smaller that I thought it would.


Love these Orion combos! Details on the straps?


----------



## jonathanp77

infinitejester said:


> Love these Orion combos! Details on the straps?


Straps are from http://www.artisanstrapco.com/


godsrival said:


> wow nice watches and great shots


Thanks. Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## lxxrr

Does anyone happen to have a photo of a 38 or 35 Orion alongside a 39 Rolex explorer or alongside a 38.5 Tangomat?


----------



## nelius22

Is it easy to switch straps on a Nomos Orion? (38)
I've read they are drilled but never knew how they really work.


----------



## kiev2

Orion 35mm look and wear almost as big as the Rollie OP 39mm. 


lxxrr said:


> Does anyone happen to have a photo of a 38 or 35 Orion alongside a 39 Rolex explorer or alongside a 38.5 Tangomat?


----------



## monopsony

What strap is the Orion on in the last picture? Looks incredible.



jonathanp77 said:


> I bought the 38mm Orion Midnight Edition to compliment my 35mm Orion white dial ref 309
> 
> On the wrist, the 35 white dial does wear bigger while the 38 blue wears smaller that I thought it would.


----------



## jonathanp77

monopsony said:


> What strap is the Orion on in the last picture? Looks incredible.


The strap in the last pic is the ASC 2P Java from http://artisanstrapco.com/


----------



## Emospence

Is +10secs/day for an alpha movement normal? Could my watch be slightly magnetized?


----------



## flyingpicasso

Emospence said:


> Is +10secs/day for an alpha movement normal? Could my watch be slightly magnetized?


I would say that is faster than normal, but not fast enough to be magnetized. Probably could use a bit of an adjustment, that's all.


----------



## kwang411

Emospence said:


> Is +10secs/day for an alpha movement normal? Could my watch be slightly magnetized?


Sounds a bit abnormal, my Orion was running +6 seconds over 3 days, so +2s/day which is very impressive.


----------



## DocJekl

Emospence said:


> Is +10secs/day for an alpha movement normal? Could my watch be slightly magnetized?


My Timeless Midnight Orion Limited #5 was running too slow for my tastes. I measured it in 6 positions all on a full wind.

crown up -5.2
crown down -14.2
crystal up -8.3
crystal down -6.4
crown right -3.9
crown left -4.4

The average was -7 sec/day, where in real life it lost -5.6 sec/day because I only left it crown down for half a day (measured over several days with it resting on my bedside table, not wearing it).

Dan at Timeless Luxury Watches has given me fantastic customer service, and emailed me a shipping label 3 weeks ago to send it back to NOMOS service in New York for regulation, but someone at FedEx stole it. I canceled 2 days ago and got a refund. I hope I don't regret it because it's so limited, but I'm too type A for this. I've bought a Grand Seiko from Timeless, and Dan is great to work with, so I'm sure I'll buy something else from him in the future.

Be happy with +10 and don't send it back, unless you wear it every day to work or something, and don't want to pull the crown to stop it and wait for atomic time to catch up each weekend. I'm more okay with a little too fast on an "every day wear" watch, because it just makes me a minute early to get somewhere at the end of a week, but too slow bugs me too much.


----------



## sduford

Emospence said:


> Is +10secs/day for an alpha movement normal? Could my watch be slightly magnetized?


Yes it could be slightly magnetized. I have a watch with an ETA 2824that was running +19 secs/day and wasn't testing as magnetized with a compass. Since running it through the de-magnetizer it's been running +6 secs/day.


----------



## hengkyganda

Keep calm & read some books... HAGWE guys :-!


----------



## godsrival

hengkyganda said:


> Keep calm & read some books... HAGWE guys :-!
> 
> View attachment 7887762


superb shot bro


----------



## hengkyganda

thanx bro R ;-)


----------



## dhtjr

hengkyganda said:


> Keep calm & read some books... HAGWE guys :-!
> 
> View attachment 7887762


Terrific pic. And I wouldn't have thought a tan strap would work, but it really does, especially with the texture. Where did you get the strap? I like the red accents, and I also would like to see Nomos release a version with cyan blue hands and five-minute markers; I think it would look really good. Who knows, they are always tinkering with colors, and they already use cyan blue on the Neomatiks, so maybe it will happen one day.


----------



## DPflaumer

Should be joining the club in the next week or so. Bunch of watches on the chopping block and a Club up next on the buy list.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

That moment when you check the time then have to look twice just to get a cheeky look at your beautiful Nomos. So good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

Orion 38


----------



## Estilo

kiev2 said:


> Orion 35mm look and wear almost as big as the Rollie OP 39mm.


What makes this so? Dial size sans bezel? I own a 214270 and I consider it perfect size-wise. Tempted on a Tangente now but not sure 35mm vs 38mm.


----------



## lxxrr

Estilo said:


> What makes this so? Dial size sans bezel? I own a 214270 and I consider it perfect size-wise. Tempted on a Tangente now but not sure 35mm vs 38mm.


I think it's the explorers pizza platter sized dial. Thanks for answering I will be going for the 35.


----------



## Emospence

Estilo said:


> What makes this so? Dial size sans bezel? I own a 214270 and I consider it perfect size-wise. Tempted on a Tangente now but not sure 35mm vs 38mm.


That and the lugs. It's easy for them to look overly angular on the wrist, even if they're not overhanging. So don't just use overhang as a gauge, have to look at how the whole aesthetic comes together


----------



## hengkyganda

dhtjr said:


> Terrific pic. And I wouldn't have thought a tan strap would work, but it really does, especially with the texture. Where did you get the strap? I like the red accents, and I also would like to see Nomos release a version with cyan blue hands and five-minute markers; I think it would look really good. Who knows, they are always tinkering with colors, and they already use cyan blue on the Neomatiks, so maybe it will happen one day.


thank you for your kind words 
the strap is from bulang & sons


----------



## wenyu1988

Here's the new Orion chilling with the rest of the gang! Love the minimalistic elegance of Nomos watches!


----------



## hengkyganda

Glashuette X Munchen :-d


----------



## M_Milaguet

I've got this in the mail...


----------



## 1059405

Say hello from Thailand, I am new to this forum.

I am now searching for a decent watch. This is pretty a big match for me, since this will be my first expensive watch. My previous watched are swatch and digital casio.
My wrist size is very small (even compared to Asian) - 14 cm (5.5 inches).
I have been very interested in Nomos Tangente and Tangomat, but since I'm afraid that Tangomat is too big and it is out of my budget, Tangente emerges as my only solid choice.
I am not sure if Tangente 33 or Tangente (35) will suit my small wrist better.
As I read in Nomos page, Tangente 33 comes with velour leather, while Tangente (35) comes with popular Horween genuine shell cordovan. Which one is better?

Also, as I scroll the Nomos page, I found Nomos Club (36). It's very fascinating, although less minimalistic, less Bauhaus, and it's very versatile.
But it lacks those minimalistic arabic numbers and blue hands.

So, any idea about these two great watches?


----------



## Bangkok Hound

1059405 said:


> Say hello from Thailand, I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am now searching for a decent watch. This is pretty a big match for me, since this will be my first expensive watch. My previous watched are swatch and digital casio.
> My wrist size is very small (even compared to Asian) - 14 cm (5.5 inches).
> I have been very interested in Nomos Tangente and Tangomat, but since I'm afraid that Tangomat is too big and it is out of my budget, Tangente emerges as my only solid choice.
> I am not sure if Tangente 33 or Tangente (35) will suit my small wrist better.
> As I read in Nomos page, Tangente 33 comes with velour leather, while Tangente (35) comes with popular Horween genuine shell cordovan. Which one is better?
> 
> Also, as I scroll the Nomos page, I found Nomos Club (36). It's very fascinating, although less minimalistic, less Bauhaus, and it's very versatile.
> But it lacks those minimalistic arabic numbers and blue hands.
> 
> So, any idea about these two great watches?


I highly recommend trying them on to make a decision. Where in Thailand are you? I bought my Orion at the Pendulum Boutique at Siam Paragon at a surprisingly good price. I'm thinking of adding the Club as well.


----------



## sci

1059405 said:


> Also, as I scroll the Nomos page, I found Nomos Club (36). It's very fascinating, although less minimalistic, less Bauhaus, and it's very versatile.
> But it lacks those minimalistic arabic numbers and blue hands.


The Club is a very very nice watch - actually my lates buy and probably my exit watch. It offers 100m WR which makes it very suitable as daily wearer. Here my review about it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nomos-club-review-3101578.html
but consider that the lugs are long and despite the small diameter, it requires still some wrist size. But mine wrist is also very tiny and the watch fits mine perfectly. You need definitely to try it in flesh.


----------



## Emospence

1059405 said:


> Say hello from Thailand, I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am now searching for a decent watch. This is pretty a big match for me, since this will be my first expensive watch. My previous watched are swatch and digital casio.
> My wrist size is very small (even compared to Asian) - 14 cm (5.5 inches).
> I have been very interested in Nomos Tangente and Tangomat, but since I'm afraid that Tangomat is too big and it is out of my budget, Tangente emerges as my only solid choice.
> I am not sure if Tangente 33 or Tangente (35) will suit my small wrist better.
> As I read in Nomos page, Tangente 33 comes with velour leather, while Tangente (35) comes with popular Horween genuine shell cordovan. Which one is better?
> 
> Also, as I scroll the Nomos page, I found Nomos Club (36). It's very fascinating, although less minimalistic, less Bauhaus, and it's very versatile.
> But it lacks those minimalistic arabic numbers and blue hands.
> 
> So, any idea about these two great watches?


Those are really thin wrists you have there. Are you in Bangkok? If so, I know there's an AD in Chidlom that carries NOMOS so you can go try them on

I have 6.5 wrists and I think the 35mm is just about perfect on me, so you prolly have to go 33.

No experience with velour leather but the shell cordovan is just great.

If you're buying online, you can try requesting to change the velour to shell cordovan if you want, email them and ask!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

jonathanp77 said:


> I bought the 38mm Orion Midnight Edition to compliment my 35mm Orion white dial ref 309
> 
> On the wrist, the 35 white dial does wear bigger while the 38 blue wears smaller that I thought it would.


Great shots and strap combos! NOMOS seems to work with a lot of straps. And the OEM Cordovan never gets old.


----------



## enyn90

i'm surprise we still don't see the new neomatik series here!


----------



## dinkerson

enyn90 said:


> i'm surprise we still don't see the new neomatik series here!


----------



## smalleq

enyn90 said:


> i'm surprise we still don't see the new neomatik series here!


I love mine, but don't wear it as much as its mainly my dress watch. Would love a 38mm Neomatik of some sort that would make for a better daily wearer.


----------



## Emospence

Lovely, lovely minimatik. I'm waiting to see how a Club Neomatik would look



dinkerson said:


>


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Nomos Club with a crocodile strap


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

So many awesome pics in this thread. Question: for my first NOMOS, which would you choose out of the following: (1) Topper edition tangente 38, (2) tangente 38 or (3) tangomat? I started out preferring the datum versions, but now I'm leaning towards no date, especially with the manual versions. I'm leaning towards the Topper tangente due to the pure white dial and swing system, but I've never tried one on and don't have a local NOMOS dealer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Covenant

watchdaddy1 said:


> NOPE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


This photo single-handedly made me want an Ahoi (Get it? Single handed? Like, because only one of his hands is... nvm).

Seriously though, I've totally overlooked the Ahoi until I saw wrist shots. The crown guard, lume filled hands and luminous hour markers completely transform the watch IMO. I was considering a Neomatik Tetra or a Ludwig as my next watch, but now all I can think about is the Ahoi.

How big of a deal is the Nomos Swing System? Is the Epsilon movement in the Ahoi all that inferior? Should I perhaps wait until next year to see if they update it before I buy?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Covenant said:


> This photo single-handedly made me want an Ahoi (Get it? Single handed? Like, because only one of his hands is... nvm).
> 
> Seriously though, I've totally overlooked the Ahoi until I saw wrist shots. The crown guard, lume filled hands and luminous hour markers completely transform the watch IMO. I was considering a Neomatik Tetra or a Ludwig as my next watch, but now all I can think about is the Ahoi.
> 
> How big of a deal is the Nomos Swing System? Is the Epsilon movement in the Ahoi all that inferior? Should I perhaps wait until next year to see if they update it before I buy?


I love it. This does not have the swing system but lug holes that make shoe swapping a breeze.










I say do it you will not be disappointed. The mvmnt inferior?Havent heard anyyhing negative mine is smooth & keeps up to par w/ swiss standards or any swiss auto I own.

gratuitous lume shot


















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## enyn90

I went to an AD last night, unfortunately it seems that the neomatik series are smaller in size ): the movement looks really fantastic though but alas the size leans to a more feminine side.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

I've been wondering the last few day on why the back of my Tangente case is different then some of the others I've seen on this site? Especially, the one owned by member not12bhere. He had posted a wonderful review of the same watch.


----------



## Kiespijn

I wish Nomos would offer a club WUS limited edition, with blue dial en White lume


----------



## Kiespijn

Bugra said:


> Nomos Club on Brown Hirsch Traveller strap


Classy combo


----------



## faiz

NyCSnEaK said:


> I've been wondering the last few day on why the back of my Tangente case is different then some of the others I've seen on this site? Especially, the one owned by member not12bhere. He had posted a wonderful review of the same watch.
> 
> View attachment 8118554
> 
> 
> View attachment 8118642


Yours is a newer one with the swing system. The older ones have different text on the movement and a silver spring as opposed to a blue one.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

faiz said:


> Yours is a newer one with the swing system. The older ones have different text on the movement and a silver spring as opposed to a blue one.


Thanks for replying. I'm aware of those changes you mentioned. I was referring to the text surrounding the sapphire crystal back. I've seen many others have German writing in comparison to mine only having the model name and serial #.


----------



## flyingpicasso

NyCSnEaK said:


> Thanks for replying. I'm aware of those changes you mentioned. I was referring to the text surrounding the sapphire crystal back. I've seen many others have German writing in comparison to mine only having the model name and serial #.


That IS different. The Metro is the only other model I know of that just has the model name/serial # on the back; perhaps this is how Nomos will mark the backs of the Tangente going forward? Having the Swing system is nice, but I'd prefer to have the old text surrounding the crystal back.


----------



## chris01

flyingpicasso said:


> That IS different. The Metro is the only other model I know of that just has the model name/serial # on the back; perhaps this is how Nomos will mark the backs of the Tangente going forward? Having the Swing system is nice, but I'd prefer to have the old text surrounding the crystal back.


The new DUW3001 models - at least the first edition, as the full-scale production series isn't yet available - have only the model name + serial number, and "neomatik 1st edition". No specification details.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

flyingpicasso said:


> That IS different. The Metro is the only other model I know of that just has the model name/serial # on the back; perhaps this is how Nomos will mark the backs of the Tangente going forward? Having the Swing system is nice, but I'd prefer to have the old text surrounding the crystal back.


Yeah, I too am disappointed. I feel a little like I've been had lol. It's still a great piece, just the finish is a little lacking now imo.


----------



## lxxrr

Why doesn't Nomos have their own section on here? Some kind of wus German politics going on?


----------



## Bradjhomes

lxxrr said:


> Why doesn't Nomos have their own section on here? Some kind of wus German politics going on?


Same reason that many, many others brands also don't.


----------



## 1059405

Thank you for all of your generous comments.
Last week, I decided to go to a retailer store.
Nomos club was very fascinating, but too big for my wrist, also as Tangente 35.
So I chose Tangente 33.









Lately, I realize that Tangente 33 sapphire back model number is 123.
And my registration number is #12300, so lucky!


----------



## godsrival

lovin my new strap with nomos weltzeit, have a great weekend everyone ;-)










Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

For the same reason they don't have "Brand Ambassadors".


----------



## Oblongata

Ah the NOMOS bug has hit me. At first, I've been eyeing for the Tangente, but I'm not a fan of the lugs. So I will hopefully get myself an Orion.

I read somewhere on this forum that most NOMOS employees wear the Orion


----------



## hengkyganda

godsrival said:


> lovin my new strap with nomos weltzeit, have a great weekend everyone ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


lovely combo :-!:-!


----------



## godsrival

hengkyganda said:


> lovely combo :-!:-!


thanks bro


----------



## kevin_b1

I have just purchased my 3rd Nomos in as many months, first the Club followed by the Tangente now to be delivered on Tuesday a Ludwig datum, photos to follow once it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr

Baham said:


> For the same reason they don't have "Brand Ambassadors".


Refuse to sell out eh


----------



## Armchair

1059405 said:


> Thank you for all of your generous comments.
> Last week, I decided to go to a retailer store.
> Nomos club was very fascinating, but too big for my wrist, also as Tangente 35.
> So I chose Tangente 33.
> 
> View attachment 8188042
> 
> 
> Lately, I realize that Tangente 33 sapphire back model number is 123.
> And my registration number is #12300, so lucky!


Great photo.


----------



## rmullins

I've joined your ranks with an Orion 38 weiß. Really love it.


----------



## 1059405

May I ask about metro neomatik (35 mm)?
I wonder how long does the lug-to-lug distance take in the former, compared to my tangente 33 (the distance is 4.3 cm, correct me if it isn't).
Simply said, I would like to know if the metro neomatik appears larger than the tangente 33 or not.
Thank you.


----------



## 1059405

May I ask about metro neomatik (35 mm)?
I wonder how long does the lug-to-lug distance take in the former, compared to my tangente 33 (the distance is 4.3 cm, correct me if it isn't).
Simply said, I would like to know if the metro neomatik appears larger than the tangente 33 or not.
Thank you.


----------



## Kiespijn

a new member of the nomos family...


----------



## nelius22

Please help me: how much should I expect my new Orion 38 to be ahead? is more than 20sec a day acceptable? I'm wearing it daily since more than one month now and I was somewhat surprised by its lack of precision. I am not expecting anything extraordinary but after 3-4 days I have a difference of more than 60secs.


----------



## htjouster

nelius22 said:


> Please help me: how much should I expect my new Orion 38 to be ahead? is more than 20sec a day acceptable? I'm wearing it daily since more than one month now and I was somewhat surprised by its lack of precision. I am not expecting anything extraordinary but after 3-4 days I have a difference of more than 60secs.


+20 sec/day sounds off to me. My Tangente was running 10-12 sec/day slow when I first received, and Nomos had me send is back to be regulated. Both my Tangente and an Orion I purchased from a forum member are now running extremely accurately--about 1 to 1.5 sec/day fast.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

nelius22 said:


> Please help me: how much should I expect my new Orion 38 to be ahead? is more than 20sec a day acceptable? I'm wearing it daily since more than one month now and I was somewhat surprised by its lack of precision. I am not expecting anything extraordinary but after 3-4 days I have a difference of more than 60secs.


My club gains about 5s a day if I wear it 24/7. 
But resting it crown down at night means I gain about 2 or 3 seconds a week.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Amongst the watches I have from omega to longines to sinn, nomos seems the easiest to get magnetised and to lose accuracy. Mine went back once for regulation and now it's again back to +20s a day. I'll just live with it

Sent from my non-fruit phone


----------



## Emospence

htjouster said:


> +20 sec/day sounds off to me. My Tangente was running 10-12 sec/day slow when I first received, and Nomos had me send is back to be regulated. Both my Tangente and an Orion I purchased from a forum member are now running extremely accurately--about 1 to 1.5 sec/day fast.


Odd, mine was doing the same but when I asked NOMOS, they said it's acceptable but on the fast end of the spectrum, likely not worth the hassle/wait of sending it back to them for

:/


----------



## Emospence

chuasam said:


> My club gains about 5s a day if I wear it 24/7.
> But resting it crown down at night means I gain about 2 or 3 seconds a week.


Is this the way to do it for alpha movements?


----------



## nelius22

thanks for your answers!


----------



## aaroniusl

That sounds quite off to me, my Metro was running around +/- 3-5 secs per day during the 1st month of my ownership. It has since stabilized to a +/- 2 secs per day rhythm, which is on-par with my Sub.



nelius22 said:


> Please help me: how much should I expect my new Orion 38 to be ahead? is more than 20sec a day acceptable? I'm wearing it daily since more than one month now and I was somewhat surprised by its lack of precision. I am not expecting anything extraordinary but after 3-4 days I have a difference of more than 60secs.


----------



## Emospence

Emospence said:


> Odd, mine was doing the same but when I asked NOMOS, they said it's acceptable but on the fast end of the spectrum, likely not worth the hassle/wait of sending it back to them for
> 
> :/


was +8 last time I checked.


----------



## htjouster

Emospence said:


> Odd, mine was doing the same but when I asked NOMOS, they said it's acceptable but on the fast end of the spectrum, likely not worth the hassle/wait of sending it back to them for
> 
> :/


I was also at the edge between acceptable and not, had to follow up to get them to regulate it. If it had been running fast, I would have been okay with 10 sec deviation, but running slow was more of a problem for me. In any event, the service took just about a month to complete from the time I sent it off to the time I got it back.


----------



## LPhiE

Crappy photos, but received my first German watch today. Orion 1989 38. Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

LPhiE said:


> Crappy photos, but received my first German watch today. Orion 1989 38. Love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the design and dial color. When choosing my first Nomos, I talked to Nomos rep in Germany and asked to explain difference between dial execution of 1989 and Braungold, her answer was confusing and so I got a Braungold.


----------



## LPhiE

TOPTISHKIN said:


> I love the design and dial color. When choosing my first Nomos, I talked to Nomos rep in Germany and asked to explain difference between dial execution of 1989 and Braungold, her answer was confusing and so I got a Braungold.


From what I gather, the Braungold is part of their Zurich line of models with a slightly bigger case. Either way, you have a great watch!!

I've really fallen in love with the simplicity of Nomos watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b

LPhiE said:


> Crappy photos, but received my first German watch today. Orion 1989 38. Love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good!

Post count too low to quote the pics, but what's your wrist size?


----------



## LPhiE

hbr245b said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Post count too low to quote the pics, but what's your wrist size?


Thanks. Wrist size is about 7.2 inches.

Photo from today while house hunting:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b

LPhiE said:


> Thanks. Wrist size is about 7.2 inches.
> 
> Photo from today while house hunting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a 7" wrist. I was walking past Wempe on 5th Ave in NYC earlier today but didn't have time to pop in to try out their Nomos watches.


----------



## LPhiE

hbr245b said:


> I've got a 7" wrist. I was walking past Wempe on 5th Ave in NYC earlier today but didn't have time to pop in to try out their Nomos watches.


Their 38mm watches wear bigger because of the thin bezel. I usually like wearing watches around 42mm, but this Orion 1989 is the perfect sized watch; casual or dress watch.

You definitely should try one out!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride

I thought I'd share a picture of my Tangomat Ruthenium here too which I'm selling. But hey, can still show off the pictures while I still have it.


----------



## chris01

LPhiE said:


> Crappy photos, but received my first German watch today. Orion 1989 38. Love it!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had never thought seriously about the 1989, as all the photos (including Nomos's and yours) make it look very uninteresting. Then, when I was about to buy my Orion Neomatik, I saw the 1989 next to the Neo in the dealer's window. What a stunning watch. It is really beautiful. If I hadn't mentally committed myself to the new auto I would certainly have chosen the 89.


----------



## LPhiE

chris01 said:


> I had never thought seriously about the 1989, as all the photos (including Nomos's and yours) make it look very uninteresting. Then, when I was about to buy my Orion Neomatik, I saw the 1989 next to the Neo in the dealer's window. What a stunning watch. It is really beautiful. If I hadn't mentally committed myself to the new auto I would certainly have chosen the 89.


I had the opportunity to pick either the regular Orion 38 or the 1989. I wanted to picks the regular Orion, but the more pictures I saw, I knew I had to have the 1989.

The grey dial and gold hands and indices are a perfect fit. In certain light, it's very muted, but then in another light or angle, the dial comes alive.

Not to mention that strap!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius22

chris01 said:


> I had never thought seriously about the 1989, as all the photos (including Nomos's and yours) make it look very uninteresting. Then, when I was about to buy my Orion Neomatik, I saw the 1989 next to the Neo in the dealer's window. What a stunning watch. It is really beautiful. If I hadn't mentally committed myself to the new auto I would certainly have chosen the 89.


IMHO pictures do a poor favour to Nomos. The way the light in the dial changes the whole colour can only be seen either in person, either with a lot of different pictures. Have mine since one month now and I am still waiting to see the nuclear white dial I see in their web.


----------



## chris01

nelius22 said:


> IMHO pictures do a poor favour to Nomos. The way the light in the dial changes the whole colour can only be seen either in person, either with a lot of different pictures. Have mine since one month now and I am still waiting to see the nuclear white dial I see in their web.


Agreed. My wife's Ludwig 33 never looks pure white, it's always one off-shade or another. I'm not complaining, as the variety is interesting, but I do wish they'd get some decent photography done. The most difficult is probably the Zürich Blaugold. You'll never see two photos on this forum that look like the same watch. When I looked at one, the dealer let me walk outside the shop with it and the difference in daylight was amazing (I must have had my honest face on that day and I wasn't wearing running shoes).


----------



## nelius22

Jfha1210 said:


> Here is my brand new Nomos Orion. I doubted between 35 and 38 (my wrist is 6.5) and finally have bought the 35... Just a few hours in my wrist, and I love it!!! It fits perfect
> 
> JH iPhone


I had the same doubt and I found the 38 (+date) to be more versatile on style. As a strict dress watch I would only buy the 35 but I am using it daily and I need some space down.


----------



## godsrival

please allow me to share my 35mm orion with rose dial.










it looks too feminime on editorial pictures but when i put it on my wrist it feels good. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aferrarini

My Nomos Tangente 33









Photo already posted time ago in another dedicated post


----------



## aferrarini

One of my favorite Orion



godsrival said:


> please allow me to share my 35mm orion with rose dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks too feminime on editorial pictures but when i put it on my wrist it feels good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godsrival

aferrarini said:


> One of my favorite Orion


thanks my friend. your tangente 33 looks good too.

long lugs on nomos makes this watch wears bigger imho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hengkyganda

sooo lovely my friend :-!:-!



godsrival said:


> please allow me to share my 35mm orion with rose dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks too feminime on editorial pictures but when i put it on my wrist it feels good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr

Does anyone own a Tagente 35mm and Explorer 39mm, AquaTerra 38.5 or Rolex 14060? I'd like to compare dial size (not case size).


----------



## jupiter6

nelius22 said:


> IMHO pictures do a poor favour to Nomos. The way the light in the dial changes the whole colour can only be seen either in person, either with a lot of different pictures. Have mine since one month now and I am still waiting to see the nuclear white dial I see in their web.


I was thinking the same thing. I've had my club for 2 weeks and haven't seen anything close to white. Mostly a champagne colour.


----------



## davitd

Hi everyone.

First glad to join the discussion about Nomos. I have been owning two beautyful watches from Glashutte, GO senator sixties and Nomos Orion Datum for almost two years now and I can absolutely certify that pics do not make favour to these wathes especially their dials and in case of Nomos case and hands also. The depth of colour and dial and how it changes depending on light is absolutely amazingd


----------



## fishoop

removed


----------



## jupiter6

jupiter6 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I've had my club for 2 weeks and haven't seen anything close to white. Mostly a champagne colour.


My dial was white tonight. It depends a lot on the colour temperature of the light you are standing under.


----------



## rfd78

Nomos Store has the Metro Neomatik 1st edition available.
Yesterday there was also the Tangente Neomatik 1st edition, but after I bought mine it stopped showing availability! I guess I got the last one 
Lucky! Well I guess I deserve it: when they initially showed up online for sale, I saw it but didn't act on the spot so when I decided to buy it, it was no longer available...


----------



## rfd78

And it's gone. Metro neomatik 1st edition is no longer available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

My my kid went on a trip and left his Club. Thought it made for a nice group shot.


----------



## bobohobo

I bought a Nomos Ludwig 38 from a grey market watch store in Tokyo and the warranty card was stamped with "Haute Horlogerie San Jose". I couldn't find any info on it. Does anyone know if that's a AD?


----------



## chris01

bobohobo said:


> I bought a Nomos Ludwig 38 from a grey market watch store in Tokyo and the warranty card was stamped with "Haute Horlogerie San Jose". I couldn't find any info on it. Does anyone know if that's a AD?


Try browsing here: 
Retailer locator


----------



## 1165dvd

Not a ton of pics of the neomatik Orion out there. Can anyone post a photo or two if you have one? Really interested in the white dial with black strap. General thoughts would also be appreciated.


----------



## chris01

1165dvd said:


> Not a ton of pics of the neomatik Orion out there. Can anyone post a photo or two if you have one? Really interested in the white dial with black strap. General thoughts would also be appreciated.


Here's our His & Hers pair. Orion (36mm) on black shell cordovan and Ludwig 33 on anthracite velour (not the standard beige).
















Too early to comment on accuracy. The strap is still a bit stiff, and I'm a bracelet person so I'm nowhere near accustomed to it yet. Lovely watch and I can't fault it. I saw the Champagner at the same time and didn't like it at all.

EDIT: here's the same picture, showing more of the strap:


----------



## 1165dvd

chris01 said:


> Here's our His & Hers pair. Orion (36mm) on black shell cordovan and Ludwig 33 on anthracite velour (not the standard beige).
> 
> View attachment 8364306
> 
> View attachment 8364322
> 
> 
> Too early to comment on accuracy. The strap is still a bit stiff, and I'm a bracelet person so I'm nowhere near accustomed to it yet. Lovely watch and I can't fault it. I saw the Champagner at the same time and didn't like it at all.
> 
> EDIT: here's the same picture, showing more of the strap:
> 
> View attachment 8364514


Thanks for the pictures and your thoughts. The champagne dial was never a consideration for me, but that's good to know. They both look very classy. I love the lines of this watch. The longer lugs, the thin indices, and the simple hands. The strap ain't to bad either. What I'm not sure about is the timelessness of the blue and red. Who knows if that matters, as each time I buy a watch with the desire for it to be a lifetime keeper, I undoubtedly grow tired and look for a change.

I love the idea of his and hers watches as well. Problem is my wife couldn't be bothered with the hassles of an auto/mechanical watch.

Wear them in good health.


----------



## bobohobo

chris01 said:


> Try browsing here:


Thanks, but I have no clue where to start looking. I don't even know which country it might be in. I looked for ADs in California (based on the San Jose in the name) and none of them matches the name on the warranty card.


----------



## bobohobo

How can I tell if my Nomos has sapphire glass or stainless steel back?


----------



## jupiter6

bobohobo said:


> How can I tell if my Nomos has sapphire glass or stainless steel back?


Can you see through it? No? It's stainless.


----------



## chris01

bobohobo said:


> How can I tell if my Nomos has sapphire glass or stainless steel back?


The simple answer is take it off your wrist and look at it. However, I think you might get a more useful answer if you take the time to explain exactly what you want to know.


----------



## chris01

1165dvd said:


> Thanks for the pictures and your thoughts. The champagne dial was never a consideration for me, but that's good to know. They both look very classy. I love the lines of this watch. The longer lugs, the thin indices, and the simple hands. The strap ain't to bad either. What I'm not sure about is the timelessness of the blue and red. Who knows if that matters, as each time I buy a watch with the desire for it to be a lifetime keeper, I undoubtedly grow tired and look for a change.
> 
> I love the idea of his and hers watches as well. Problem is my wife couldn't be bothered with the hassles of an auto/mechanical watch.
> 
> Wear them in good health.


There is, I think, still an unanswered question of how the full production version will differ from the First Edition. If you're not sure about the colour scheme it's worth waiting for the new release, or at least some official pictures from Nomos.

I was looking for a Neomatik and the Orion was the best of the bunch for me. However, if I had wanted an Orion, auto or manual, I would have bought the 1989 (with the manual Alpha movement). The photos of this model look very dull but in real life it's beautiful. I recommend a viewing in person.


----------



## flyingpicasso

chris01 said:


> Here's our His & Hers pair. Orion (36mm) on black shell cordovan and Ludwig 33 on anthracite velour (not the standard beige).
> 
> View attachment 8364306


I love side by side pics--I always seem to learn something new about one or both watches. In this case the dials. Both are described as white silver plated, but the Ludwig looks less white and more silver--a richer, more antique look. Is that just the pic or the same in person?


----------



## chris01

flyingpicasso said:


> I love side by side pics--I always seem to learn something new about one or both watches. In this case the dials. Both are described as white silver plated, but the Ludwig looks less white and more silver--a richer, more antique look. Is that just the pic or the same in person?


The Ludwig is definitely more cream in colour. They both vary a lot depending on ambient light but neither watch ever looks as pure white as the Nomos photos show them.


----------



## nelius22

chris01 said:


> The Ludwig is definitely more cream in colour. They both vary a lot depending on ambient light but neither watch ever looks as pure white as the Nomos photos show them.


... Which by the way is a pity, the actual coloration is much rich than the nuclear white picture


----------



## bobohobo

chris01 said:


> The simple answer is take it off your wrist and look at it. However, I think you might get a more useful answer if you take the time to explain exactly what you want to know.


I simply want to know how to visually tell if my Nomos watch has a sapphire crystal back or a stainless steel back. I was not aware that the stainless steel version was not see through. Mine is see through, so I assume it is sapphire crystal back then (according to an earlier post).


----------



## chris01

chris01 said:


> There is, I think, still an unanswered question of how the full production version will differ from the First Edition. If you're not sure about the colour scheme it's worth waiting for the new release, or at least some official pictures from Nomos.


Apologies for replying to my own post!

The Nomos web site now shows the Neomatik models apparently as the second (full) release. I can't see any difference from the first edition but, of course, they may be using the same pictures having just erased "1st edition" from the rear. The red colour of the seconds hand looks orange on the web but that's probably not a true rendition. I suggest it's worth waiting for the real thing in person.


----------



## Kiespijn

Life can be strange! Was Looking for a club dunkel, but i could not find it. So i bought the normal club. And last week i found the dunkel ... Now i have and keep them both 🏼️


----------



## dinkerson

chris01 said:


> Apologies for replying to my own post!
> 
> The Nomos web site now shows the Neomatik models apparently as the second (full) release. I can't see any difference from the first edition but, of course, they may be using the same pictures having just erased "1st edition" from the rear. The red colour of the seconds hand looks orange on the web but that's probably not a true rendition. I suggest it's worth waiting for the real thing in person.


Differences were very minor - subtle changes to font colours, removal of sub-seconds dial rings on the minimatik champagner: http://www.nomos-glashuette.com/uploads/tx_news/1_PR_neomatik.pdf


----------



## jwso

Are there any long-term NOMOS owners in the vicinity? I would love to hear about how your watches have made it through the test of time.

I'm sure the watches are rock-solid but somehow in the back of my head some of the models look really fragile, especially Tangente.


----------



## Fantasio

I've had Club Automat and currently Orion since several years, and my wife has a Tangente. They look pretty delicate, but we've had no issues whatsoever. Of course I don't use mine in rough situations, but I'd say they can handle more then what I'm ready to throw at them.

Nomos watches are also very comfortable to wear, my Orion is barely noticeable on the wrist.



jwso said:


> Are there any long-term NOMOS owners in the vicinity? I would love to hear about how your watches have made it through the test of time.
> 
> I'm sure the watches are rock-solid but somehow in the back of my head some of the models look really fragile, especially Tangente.


----------



## chris01

dinkerson said:


> Differences were very minor - subtle changes to font colours, removal of sub-seconds dial rings on the minimatik champagner: http://www.nomos-glashuette.com/uploads/tx_news/1_PR_neomatik.pdf


Yes, the Minimatik Champagner change is obvious. I can't say that anything else jumps off the screen. Accuracy and consistency of colour rendition in their screens and brochures is not Nomos's greatest strength.


----------



## fishoop

I have some serious first world problems right now. I want the OG Metro, but I also want the new automatic movement that Nomos recently put out. I like the 35mm auto Metros but they don't resonate with me as much as the OG. 
:-s:-!


----------



## RBleigh81

jwso said:


> Are there any long-term NOMOS owners in the vicinity? I would love to hear about how your watches have made it through the test of time.
> 
> I'm sure the watches are rock-solid but somehow in the back of my head some of the models look really fragile, especially Tangente.


what's long term? I've had my tangente since 2010. I bought 2nd hand and gave it its first servicing last August. It needed one screw replaced whose head sheared off but other than that has aged just fine.

That said I don't use it as an everyday watch because of its date complication but it's my go to whenever I wear long sleeves.


----------



## jwso

RBleigh81 said:


> what's long term? I've had my tangente since 2010. I bought 2nd hand and gave it its first servicing last August. It needed one screw replaced whose head sheared off but other than that has aged just fine.
> 
> That said I don't use it as an everyday watch because of its date complication but it's my go to whenever I wear long sleeves.


That's definitely long term! I would probably already count a year of daily wear as "long term" because most pictures and reviews of watches in general are from the first weeks, or the "honeymoon period".

If I end up getting a NOMOS it's going to be my daily wearer. I'd use it in a relatively clean environment, obviously, with a F-91W as a beater. My eye is on the Club and Tangente currently.


----------



## marker2037

chris01 said:


> Yes, the Minimatik Champagner change is obvious. I can't say that anything else jumps off the screen. Accuracy and consistency of colour rendition in their screens and brochures is not Nomos's greatest strength.


I see a few differences in the Tangente champagner model.

- minute markers are now orange instead of black
- seconds numbers are now black instead of orange
- Neomatik is now in gold instead of orange

Looks like on every other model, it's just the color of "Neomatik" in gold instead of orange now.


----------



## aferrarini

bobohobo said:


> I simply want to know how to visually tell if my Nomos watch has a sapphire crystal back or a stainless steel back. I was not aware that the stainless steel version was not see through. Mine is see through, so I assume it is sapphire crystal back then (according to an earlier post).


This is my own tangente with stainless steel back









Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rfd78

Very bad experience with nomos store!

3 June: Tangente Neomatik 1st edition available. Ordered it. Received email with order confirmation.

6 June: receive the following email from Nomos store: "Thank you for your order! Your transaction is currently being verified by the acquiring bank and authorization is pending. Immediately after the transaction has been successfully approved, we will email you an order confirmation." My bank shows the full amount credited to my card. Usually buying from Amazon the amount shows "captivated" and only when the order is shipped the amount is credited.

6 June (10min after receiving above email): I replied to their email saying: "Is there any action required from my side (or my bank)? Please advise." No answer back from nomos store.

9 June: I sent nomos store an email saying: "Could you please update the status of my order? Do you have tracking number available?"

9 June (12 hours after my email): receive the following reply from nomos store:"Our credit card processor was regrettably unable to complete your transaction and the funds have been returned to your credit card. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused."

so, no watch! And contrary to what nomos states in their email, the funds have not yet been returned to my credit card!!

frustration in every way possible! They lost a client.


----------



## Bradjhomes

bobohobo said:


> I simply want to know how to visually tell if my Nomos watch has a sapphire crystal back or a stainless steel back. I was not aware that the stainless steel version was not see through. Mine is see through, so I assume it is sapphire crystal back then (according to an earlier post).


Well, you can't see through stainless steel. It's that simple. If it has a stainless steel case back then you can't see through the case back. It's stainless steel.


----------



## jwso

Bradjhomes said:


> Well, you can't see through stainless steel. It's that simple. If it has a stainless steel case back then you can't see through the case back. It's stainless steel.


This is another one of those cases where having x-ray vision would save you plenty of money, considering NOMOS charges 200-220€ (depending on the model) for the sapphire caseback. I'm having a very hard time justifying spending that much on it, but I sent an email to NOMOS today asking about how the feature changes magnetism, comfort and durability of the watch. Eager to hear the response.


----------



## aferrarini

You can also install it later at not much bigger cost

Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aferrarini

Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aferrarini

jwso said:


> That's definitely long term! I would probably already count a year of daily wear as "long term" because most pictures and reviews of watches in general are from the first weeks, or the "honeymoon period".
> 
> If I end up getting a NOMOS it's going to be my daily wearer. I'd use it in a relatively clean environment, obviously, with a F-91W as a beater. My eye is on the Club and Tangente currently.


I think both of them would be OK for daily wear if you don't put the through a too harsh environment. Just expect (as with every watch) to get quite soon some scuffs and scratches on its shiny steel. Anyway nomos by default replaces crown and refinish the case at time of servicing.

Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

bobohobo said:


> I simply want to know how to visually tell if my Nomos watch has a sapphire crystal back or a stainless steel back. I was not aware that the stainless steel version was not see through. Mine is see through, so I assume it is sapphire crystal back then (according to an earlier post).


Sorry, I couldn't let this go. If your case back is metal _and_ see-through, then it could be you've got one made of Transparent Aluminum:






And, as luck would have it, I believe the company behind it is located in California, so if you ever do go looking for the AD in San Jose, you could stop by the offices of _Plexicorp _and check it out.


----------



## DocJekl

Tom-HK said:


> Sorry, I couldn't let this go. If your case back is metal _and_ see-through, then it could be you've got one made of Transparent Aluminum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as luck would have it, I believe the company behind it is located in California, so if you ever do go looking for the AD in San Jose, you could stop by the offices of _Plexicorp _and check it out.


Isn't sapphire Aluminum Oxide? Wouldn't that be transparent aluminum then?



> It occurs naturally in its crystalline polymorphicphase α-Al[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB] as the mineral corundum, varieties of which form the precious gemstones ruby and sapphire.


----------



## Tom-HK

larryganz said:


> Isn't sapphire Aluminum Oxide? Wouldn't that be transparent aluminum then?


|> Full marks, sir!

Now I'm imaging the cost of a whale tank made of sapphire... :think:

Back to the topic...


----------



## Armchair

rfd78 said:


> Very bad experience with nomos store!
> 
> 3 June: Tangente Neomatik 1st edition available. Ordered it. Received email with order confirmation.
> 
> 6 June: receive the following email from Nomos store: "Thank you for your order! Your transaction is currently being verified by the acquiring bank and authorization is pending. Immediately after the transaction has been successfully approved, we will email you an order confirmation." My bank shows the full amount credited to my card. Usually buying from Amazon the amount shows "captivated" and only when the order is shipped the amount is credited.
> 
> 6 June (10min after receiving above email): I replied to their email saying: "Is there any action required from my side (or my bank)? Please advise." No answer back from nomos store.
> 
> 9 June: I sent nomos store an email saying: "Could you please update the status of my order? Do you have tracking number available?"
> 
> 9 June (12 hours after my email): receive the following reply from nomos store:"Our credit card processor was regrettably unable to complete your transaction and the funds have been returned to your credit card. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused."
> 
> so, no watch! And contrary to what nomos states in their email, the funds have not yet been returned to my credit card!!
> 
> frustration in every way possible! They lost a client.


It sounds like you have a problem with your credit card...


----------



## rfd78

Armchair said:


> It sounds like you have a problem with your credit card...


Didn't you read last nomos email?! They have a problem with their bank! They even acknowledge they have received my money and returned it (which still they didn't btw).
the more I think about this the more I'm convinced they sold something they did not have (maybe sold the same watch twice due to a bug in their site). Otherwise, the watch would be available again which is not the case.
anyway, don't care and even if it was available again I wouldn't be interested. All I want now is my money back!


----------



## rfd78

Received this email today from nomos: "We are very sorry that the order could not be processed. The bank notified our credit card processor that transaction as fraudulent and thus the order was refunded. It can take 24-48 hours however before you see them reappear on your card."

maybe all this because their bank did not find normal for an order being placed from someone being physically in Dubai and using a Portuguese credit card. But still, this should not have happened since I choose my address (for invoice and also delivery) in Portugal and not my address in Dubai...


----------



## jonathanp77

That's why I use PayPal since I have multiple shipping addresses verified on my account.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Oh and I'm still laughing at the transparent aluminum bit. 😂

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

rfd78 said:


> Received this email today from nomos: "We are very sorry that the order could not be processed. The bank notified our credit card processor that transaction as fraudulent and thus the order was refunded. It can take 24-48 hours however before you see them reappear on your card."
> 
> maybe all this because their bank did not find normal for an order being placed from someone being physically in Dubai and using a Portuguese credit card. But still, this should not have happened since I choose my address (for invoice and also delivery) in Portugal and not my address in Dubai...


It sounds like you have a problem with your credit card... ;-)


----------



## jupiter6

jwso said:


> This is another one of those cases where having x-ray vision would save you plenty of money, considering NOMOS charges 200-220€ (depending on the model) for the sapphire caseback. I'm having a very hard time justifying spending that much on it, but I sent an email to NOMOS today asking about how the feature changes magnetism, comfort and durability of the watch. Eager to hear the response.


Out of interest, what sort of answer are you expecting? If it adversely affected magnetism or durability, obviously they wouldn't use it.
It's just a flat surface on the back of your watch that either you can see through, or you can't. That's the difference it will make. Don't over think it.


----------



## enyn90

anyone thinks nomos will introduce neomatik series with bigger case like what they did with Metro 38mm?


----------



## fishoop

enyn90 said:


> anyone thinks nomos will introduce neomatik series with bigger case like what they did with Metro 38mm?


They most certainly will and I am waiting patiently for them to do it. I want their new DUW 3001 very badly but none of the models with that engine speak to me quite enough to buy. Waiting patiently.....:think:


----------



## smalleq

Been wanting a more casual strap for my Ludwig Neomatik so I could wear it more often. Just took receipt of this brown shell cordovan with stitching to match the minute numerals on the Neomatik. The watch has became instantly more wearable.


----------



## dhtjr

smalleq said:


> Been wanting a more casual strap for my Ludwig Neomatik so I could wear it more often. Just took receipt of this brown shell cordovan with stitching to match the minute numerals on the Neomatik. The watch has became instantly more wearable.


Very nice. Normally I wouldn't think a more casual strap like that would work on the Ludwig, but it looks good. I suppose the Neomatik colors tone down the dressiness a bit to begin with, and the matching blue stitch nicely accentuates the blue dial markers.


----------



## fishoop

Awesome set up with your Neomatik. Care to post a movement shot? |>


----------



## smalleq

dhtjr said:


> Very nice. Normally I wouldn't think a more casual strap like that would work on the Ludwig, but it looks good. I suppose the Neomatik colors tone down the dressiness a bit to begin with, and the matching blue stitch nicely accentuates the blue dial markers.


It's definitely a bit playful. When the Neomatik's first came available last year I made went with the Ludwig for a few different reasons. I wanted something that would make for a cool dress watch while still being interesting enough for everyday wear. I had watches with both stick and number markers so the Roman numerals made for a good change of pace. Lastly, the Ludwig is the biggest of the Neomatik line at a 36.5mm and while I wore a Tangente 35mm as my main watch for many years, it definitely started to feel to small as I procured other watches. I'm not sure while it took me so long to get a new strap made though, though I think I got distracted by the GO I was trying to procure around the same time.



fishoop said:


> Awesome set up with your Neomatik. Care to post a movement shot? |>


Not a great shot, but hear you go:


----------



## fishoop

So awesome, thank you. Love it.


----------



## enyn90

fishoop said:


> enyn90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone thinks nomos will introduce neomatik series with bigger case like what they did with Metro 38mm?
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly will and I am waiting patiently for them to do it. I want their new DUW 3001 very badly but none of the models with that engine speak to me quite enough to buy. Waiting patiently.....
Click to expand...

yes, I went to my AD multiples times. was sold by the movement, but not as excited with the size being on the more feminine side.

I will be patiently waiting for the size update then, 38mm will be nice.


----------



## hrobi

Soon to get my first! Tangomat ruthenium 38mm


----------



## Bradjhomes

enyn90 said:


> anyone thinks nomos will introduce neomatik series with bigger case like what they did with Metro 38mm?


Not so sure. The neomatik is a smaller movement and may look out of place in a larger case.

The metro neomatik for example is a smaller 35mm version.


----------



## fishoop

Bradjhomes said:


> Not so sure. The neomatik is a smaller movement and may look out of place in a larger case.
> 
> The metro neomatik for example is a smaller 35mm version.


True - but look at what they did for the original metro - the case back is sort of a donut shape, hiding the empty space in the case. Right?


----------



## Bradjhomes

fishoop said:


> True - but look at what they did for the original metro - the case back is sort of a donut shape, hiding the empty space in the case. Right?


And that looked bad enough IMO.

I would love it to happen - I'm just not 100% sure we'll see it.


----------



## hrobi

Man you're right that blue stitching looks amazing, really pops! where did you get it from? custom made?



smalleq said:


> Been wanting a more casual strap for my Ludwig Neomatik so I could wear it more often. Just took receipt of this brown shell cordovan with stitching to match the minute numerals on the Neomatik. The watch has became instantly more wearable.


----------



## Emospence

smalleq said:


> It's definitely a bit playful. When the Neomatik's first came available last year I made went with the Ludwig for a few different reasons. I wanted something that would make for a cool dress watch while still being interesting enough for everyday wear. I had watches with both stick and number markers so the Roman numerals made for a good change of pace. Lastly, the Ludwig is the biggest of the Neomatik line at a 36.5mm and while I wore a Tangente 35mm as my main watch for many years, it definitely started to feel to small as I procured other watches. I'm not sure while it took me so long to get a new strap made though, though I think I got distracted by the GO I was trying to procure around the same time.
> 
> Not a great shot, but hear you go:


Me likey.


----------



## elixxxer

I have my grail watch on the way, a Zurich Weltzeit Nachtblau, and I simply cannot wait for it join my 703 Club. I don't think the black strap does the beautiful dial justice, so I am trying to find a brown strap to replace it with. I like the below strap from Artisan Strap Co, but it's a bit too light in color. I'm pretty open to any kind of medium brown strap suggestions and appreciate any input.

www.artisanstrapco.com


----------



## smalleq

hrobi said:


> Man you're right that blue stitching looks amazing, really pops! where did you get it from? custom made?


The strap is from strappedwatchcompany.com He makes a lot of standard more Panerai type straps, but can do a wide variety of styles on a custom basis.


----------



## StufflerMike

A new building in the pipeline, expected to be ready in 2016/2017








© Foto: Nomos

NOMOS Glashütte growing (new building in the pipeline)


----------



## lxxrr

jwso said:


> This is another one of those cases where having x-ray vision would save you plenty of money, considering NOMOS charges 200-220€ (depending on the model) for the sapphire caseback. I'm having a very hard time justifying spending that much on it, but I sent an email to NOMOS today asking about how the feature changes magnetism, comfort and durability of the watch. Eager to hear the response.


One of those pay to play scenarios. If it's too expensive just pass it up.


----------



## Emospence

Share when the new watch gets here please 



elixxxer said:


> I have my grail watch on the way, a Zurich Weltzeit Nachtblau, and I simply cannot wait for it join my 703 Club. I don't think the black strap does the beautiful dial justice, so I am trying to find a brown strap to replace it with. I like the below strap from Artisan Strap Co, but it's a bit too light in color. I'm pretty open to any kind of medium brown strap suggestions and appreciate any input.
> 
> www.artisanstrapco.com


----------



## Longjean

stuffler said:


> A new building in the pipeline, expected to be ready in 2016/2017
> 
> View attachment 8632314
> 
> © Foto: Nomos
> 
> NOMOS Glashütte growing (new building in the pipeline)


 Form follows function . 
I bet the row of large windows on the RHS face North.


----------



## Longjean

double post glitch


----------



## cmtasch

So I recently had a great experience with Nomos that I figured I should share with you guys. I decided to get my wife a watch as a gift and figured that a Nomos would be her style. I picked out a Tangente 33 doctors without boarders watch and ordered it on the Nomos online store. A couple of days later my wife let me know in no uncertain terms that she didn't want another watch, that she only needs one and that she likes her quartz watch. :rodekaart Oops.

The watch was on the way, but I emailed them and explained the situation. They contacted the shipping company and had them reroute the watch back to Nomos. I didn't have to do a thing and I got a full refund, even though the watch had already been shipped!

I don't currently own a Nomos, but they've definitely been bumped up to the top of the future watch list because of this experience.


----------



## bobohobo

cmtasch said:


> So I recently had a great experience with Nomos that I figured I should share with you guys. I decided to get my wife a watch as a gift and figured that a Nomos would be her style. I picked out a Tangente 33 doctors without boarders watch and ordered it on the Nomos online store. A couple of days later my wife let me know in no uncertain terms that she didn't want another watch, that she only needs one and that she likes her quartz watch. :rodekaart Oops.
> 
> The watch was on the way, but I emailed them and explained the situation. They contacted the shipping company and had them reroute the watch back to Nomos. I didn't have to do a thing and I got a full refund, even though the watch had already been shipped!
> 
> I don't currently own a Nomos, but they've definitely been bumped up to the top of the future watch list because of this experience.


Great story. I know no other company (watch or otherwise) that would do this. 99% of them would just say too bad, and you'll be responsible for shipping the item back to them at your own expense.


----------



## chris01

bobohobo said:


> Great story. I know no other company (watch or otherwise) that would do this. 99% of them would just say too bad, and you'll be responsible for shipping the item back to them at your own expense.


This is rather OT but excellent customer service deserves a mention. Christopher Ward has their 60/60 promise. 60 days to return a watch for replacement or full refund, for any reason. They even pay the return postage. And 60 months' guarantee on the movement. From personal experience, this works faultlessly. A very nice company to deal with.


----------



## elixxxer

Emospence said:


> Share when the new watch gets here please


Your wish is my command! I could not be more pleased, this is without a doubt the most beautiful watch I have ever owned, perhaps ever held or seen in person.


----------



## futurepx

Love the playfulness of Nomos' internal branding team


----------



## Bangkok Hound

cmtasch said:


> So I recently had a great experience with Nomos that I figured I should share with you guys. I decided to get my wife a watch as a gift and figured that a Nomos would be her style. I picked out a Tangente 33 doctors without boarders watch and ordered it on the Nomos online store. A couple of days later my wife let me know in no uncertain terms that she didn't want another watch, that she only needs one and that she likes her quartz watch. :rodekaart Oops.
> 
> The watch was on the way, but I emailed them and explained the situation. They contacted the shipping company and had them reroute the watch back to Nomos. I didn't have to do a thing and I got a full refund, even though the watch had already been shipped!
> 
> I don't currently own a Nomos, but they've definitely been bumped up to the top of the future watch list because of this experience.


You should have had them to replace it with a model for you!


----------



## col

which nomos velour strap is that with the true blue weltzeit - the beige or the light grey? 
It is absolutely stunning that combination - well wear, in good health


----------



## shelfcompact

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## elixxxer

col said:


> which nomos velour strap is that with the true blue weltzeit - the beige or the light grey?
> It is absolutely stunning that combination - well wear, in good health


Thank you! It is the grey strap, which does look a bit beige on Nomos' website, but is a fairly stark grey in person. My photos capture the true color pretty well, though the last photo is a bit underexposed, giving it more beige undertones than in reality.

It's also excellent quality and extremely comfortable. I was planning to keep the grey velour strap until I found a medium-brown I liked (still no luck), but it may just stay on quite awhile.


----------



## aaroniusl

Hi all, I am going to procure a Nomos Club Ref. 701 very soon. Any happy owners here care to share your experiences with the watch? Some nice wrist shots will be good too!


----------



## pavilion

Does Nomos discontinue the Club Dunkel 36 model ? I miss the lume of this one 
Picture from https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-dunkels-992910.html


----------



## shelfcompact

pavilion said:


> Does Nomos discontinue the Club Dunkel 36 model ? I miss the lume of this one
> Picture from https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-dunkels-992910.html
> View attachment 8754122


That is correct. Only the bigger auto version currently in production.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

aaroniusl said:


> Hi all, I am going to procure a Nomos Club Ref. 701 very soon. Any happy owners here care to share your experiences with the watch? Some nice wrist shots will be good too!


Great watch. Some say it's better than sex.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

enyn90 said:


> anyone thinks nomos will introduce neomatik series with bigger case like what they did with Metro 38mm?


I'd love this too, but it may be a ways off. They're still trying to work through the very strong demand for the current 35mm Neomatik range, which is still pretty new.

I'd expect a Neomatik Datum range maybe in a year or two at the earliest.


----------



## aaroniusl

Thanks for the great wrist shot man! The Club looks especially versatile with different straps as compared to other Nomos models.



chuasam said:


> Great watch. Some say it's better than sex.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

aaroniusl said:


> Thanks for the great wrist shot man! The Club looks especially versatile with different straps as compared to other Nomos models.


----------



## flyingpicasso

shelfcompact said:


> That is correct. Only the bigger auto version currently in production.


And just to clarify...the watch on the left is the handwound datum version at 38.5. The automat datum dunkel is, I think, 41.5mm.


----------



## occasionalnomad

excited to join team nomos with a new minimatik just in from dominik at mychrono (bought through chrono24). absolutely beautiful, now i just need to wait for nomos to ship me a smaller strap so i can wear it!


----------



## aaroniusl

Beautiful watch! Wear it in good health man!



occasionalnomad said:


> excited to join team nomos with a new minimatik just in from dominik at mychrono (bought through chrono24). absolutely beautiful, now i just need to wait for nomos to ship me a smaller strap so i can wear it!
> 
> View attachment 8796298
> 
> 
> View attachment 8796306


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

occasionalnomad said:


> excited to join team nomos with a new minimatik just in from dominik at mychrono (bought through chrono24). absolutely beautiful, now i just need to wait for nomos to ship me a smaller strap so i can wear it!


Welcome to Team Minimatik! It's nice here. Nice, fresh, a little red, a little fun, yet classy and incredibly versatile.


----------



## Emospence

Awesome Minimatik!


----------



## jakeblixx

Had anyone else noticed Nomos on Massdrop? Currently they have the Orion listed for $1770 ($590 off US retail), but it looks like they previously offered the Club. Anyone taken advantage of one of these offers? Any idea where Massdrop is sourcing the watches? Nomos directly, or perhaps an overseas AD?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nomos-orion-watch


----------



## horolicious

jakeblixx said:


> Had anyone else noticed Nomos on Massdrop? Currently they have the Orion listed for $1770 ($590 off US retail), but it looks like they previously offered the Club. Anyone taken advantage of one of these offers? Any idea where Massdrop is sourcing the watches? Nomos directly, or perhaps an overseas AD?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nomos-orion-watch


Just in general, the mass drop happens when a certain number of people sign up. There is a counter tab that tell you how many people signed up and how many people are needed. It may take month to years for mass drop to happen. The items are ordered directly from manufacturer. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## jakeblixx

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Just in general, the mass drop happens when a certain number of people sign up. There is a counter tab that tell you how many people signed up and how many people are needed. It may take month to years for mass drop to happen. The items are ordered directly from manufacturer.
> Hope that helps.


I'm familiar with how Massdrop is organized. In the case of the Nomos drops it looks like there was a minimum of 3, and no price breaks for larger groups.

I'd be surprised if Nomos was participating directly. I'm guessing it's an AD selling them grey market. I was wondering if anyone here had actually purchased from Massdrop and what the warranty stamp said?


----------



## htjouster

jakeblixx said:


> I'm familiar with how Massdrop is organized. In the case of the Nomos drops it looks like there was a minimum of 3, and no price breaks for larger groups.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Nomos was participating directly. I'm guessing it's an AD selling them grey market. I was wondering if anyone here had actually purchased from Massdrop and what the warranty stamp said?


Massdrop offer says it comes with a 1-year Massdrop warranty, so there wouldn't be a manufacturer warranty from Nomos. Based on current exchange rates, it's a better deal to purchase from a German seller on Chrono24, which will include a factory warranty (which is the route I went).


----------



## bobohobo

How do you guys minimize/prevent scratches on the casing? I've tried to be careful with where I put my watch hand, but still noticed a small scratch on the casing today (not visible unless you turn off the lights and put a flash light on it). I know it's inevitable, but it just bugs me. Also, does anyone know if Nomos offers casing replacements (and how much) in case the casing ends up in bad condition?


----------



## Bradjhomes

bobohobo said:


> How do you guys minimize/prevent scratches on the casing? I've tried to be careful with where I put my watch hand, but still noticed a small scratch on the casing today (not visible unless you turn off the lights and put a flash light on it). I know it's inevitable, but it just bugs me. Also, does anyone know if Nomos offers casing replacements (and how much) in case the casing ends up in bad condition?


A service will include case polishing. Take a look on their website.


----------



## ads75

Looks like Nomos are available via Jomashop now.


----------



## bobohobo

Bradjhomes said:


> A service will include case polishing. Take a look on their website.


Thanks. Does anyone know if case polishing by Nomos simply makes it shiny again or also removes scuffs/scratches? Also, will they service watches bought from non ADs?


----------



## stewham

Just got my Tangomat Datum, was a birthday present from my fiance.


----------



## Fantasio

My wife's Tangente Expo 2000 just came back from service, looks good as new. It didn't have deep scratches though.



bobohobo said:


> Does anyone know if case polishing by Nomos simply makes it shiny again or also removes scuffs/scratches?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Ranxoren

Hi everyone!

Recently joined the forums and havent really participated... until now! 
I aim to change that 

For my second thread on "German watches" I decided to show my Nomos collection some love!
Link to the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-love-3427210.html

Sneak peak:








Hope you enjoy the images!


----------



## jmburgess

Picked up my first Nomos, a grey Metro, from Timeless a few weeks ago. I've been trying a few different straps trying to find something to make it a little more casual than the Nomos shell cordovan. Really liking this one from Strapped Watch Co. The grey thread is a perfect match for the dial.


----------



## Ranxoren

Love it! Congrats on the new pickup


----------



## imaCoolRobot

it's a challenge trying to convey just how beautiful these watches are


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


> View attachment 8937154
> 
> it's a challenge trying to convey just how beautiful these watches are


Where's the challenge? Just look at it...speaks for itself.


----------



## matthew11v25

I have moved to a one watch per brand rule except with nomos...I cant part with the club. I originally picked up the orion with intention of keeping it as a dressy but versatile watch and then fell for the club. Now I cant part either of them. If I had to keep one it would be the Orion...just so elegant and well designed. But both are great. The Club is a great summer watch.


----------



## matthew11v25

Orion for a summer day...with sandals


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

matthew11v25 said:


> I have moved to a one watch per brand rule except with nomos...


One watch per brand makes more sense for brands that clearly have a single, "standard", defining model or family above their others, and whose other model lines aren't noteworthy or don't span a wide range of styles. I'd say that's true of many fashion brands, like Tiffany and Hermes, and some specialized brands like Sinn, Damasko, and Bremont, maybe. If you're going to restrict to one per brand, it's easier with them. (I say this as someone who just ordered two Damaskos because I couldn't decide.)

Nomos is not like that at all. You could *maybe* say that Nomos is defined by and dominated by the Tangente and its siblings (including Tangomat and Ahoi for sure, and maybe cousins Tetra and Ludwig if you squint), but Nomos' designs span such a wider range, with so many great choices, that it doesn't make a lot of sense to restrict a multi-watch collection to only one Nomos for brand diversity alone.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Nomos is not like that at all. You could *maybe* say that Nomos is defined by and dominated by the Tangente and its siblings (including Tangomat and Ahoi for sure, and maybe cousins Tetra and Ludwig if you squint), but Nomos' designs span such a wider range, with so many great choices, that it doesn't make a lot of sense to restrict a multi-watch collection to only one Nomos for brand diversity alone.


Very well said. IMO outstanding design, and considering all of the awards they win, lm not alone.


----------



## codeture

By owning three nomos, is it hard to rotate when to wear which one? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

codeture said:


> By owning three nomos, is it hard to rotate when to wear which one?


I "only" own two Nomoses at the moment plus a couple others, but for me, it's not hard. Every day, one of my watches just feels like the correct choice for that day. I rarely wear the same watch for more than two days in a row, and anything that doesn't get picked for a long time gets sold.


----------



## jonathanp77

I too have two Nomos watches...same model ? but different dial color and size. No issues on deciding which one to wear...yet.

Orion 35mm










Orion Midnight Edition 38mm










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew11v25

Agreed. The Tangente seems to be the signature nomos watch (although it's a common design). When making my first purchase I figured that the tangente falls between the orion and club style wise... I just never loved the tangente case on my wrist and loved the look and versatility of the Orion and Club.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Steppy




----------



## shelfcompact

Sorry double post.


----------



## shelfcompact

Timeless Club II

I guess back popular demand, but with some changes. 

Timeless Club II | Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## steveo58

jwso said:


> Are there any long-term NOMOS owners in the vicinity? I would love to hear about how your watches have made it through the test of time.
> 
> I'm sure the watches are rock-solid but somehow in the back of my head some of the models look really fragile, especially Tangente.


I bought my Tangente (with glass back) in 2011 (after falling in love with it when I first saw it in ... 1992?) It was my number 1 until 2015, and I wore it nearly every day. As my current number 2, it still gets a lot of wrist time.

It's not fragile in the least. Don't worry about it.

I've been looking at the Orion lately. Nomos is really the best bang-for-buck, but I'm preaching to the converted here.

Steven


----------



## jmburgess

Steppy said:


>


Is that the Ahoi strap on the metro? I've thought about trying that but wasn't sure how it would look and fit. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

just got the club datum for my gf. i accidentally created a thread on Nomos but i will post it here again.
Very very nice watch with inhouse movement for the low low


----------



## Steppy

jmburgess said:


> Is that the Ahoi strap on the metro? I've thought about trying that but wasn't sure how it would look and fit. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a 2 piece perlon strap yes, its a Eulit one and not the Nomos Ahoi strap. (only difference is the buckle)

It looks great, I personally think the metro looks better with a 20mm strap (if you can fit the thing on)


----------



## TLN

shelfcompact said:


> Timeless Club II
> 
> I guess back popular demand, but with some changes.
> 
> Timeless Club II | Timeless Luxury Watches


Lume markers or regular?


----------



## wrunow

Steppy said:


> Its a 2 piece perlon strap yes, its a Eulit one and not the Nomos Ahoi strap. (only difference is the buckle)
> 
> It looks great, I personally think the metro looks better with a 20mm strap (if you can fit the thing on)


I wear my metro on s chocolate brown eulit, I like it better than the oem leather. Gotta work on my list count do I can use a picture.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

TLN said:


> Lume markers or regular?


Green lume on the markers/numbers, blue lume on the hands


----------



## horolicious

My daughter would like to introduce a new collaboration with Nomos. It is very special 1/1 issue. Meet Nomos Blaue Blume.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## codeture

Steppy said:


>


Nice. 
It fits your wrist very well...


----------



## arejay101

Steppy said:


>


Seems a bit tight??


----------



## Fabbelabbe

shelfcompact said:


> Timeless Club II
> -Not able to (re)post links-
> I guess back popular demand, but with some changes.
> -Not able to (re)post pics-


Wow! The blue and red version really talks to me Would you guys recommend this as my new daily wearer? I have never seen a Nomos irl and will not have the chance to try beforehand. Could anyone say something about resell value of these le models? Resale value is far down on the list but its of course something that has to be considered. 
The other two candidates are Tudor BBB and used IWC Ingy:think:
Thank you in advance for your inputs!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Fabbelabbe said:


> Wow! The blue and red version really talks to me Would you guys recommend this as my new daily wearer? I have never seen a Nomos irl and will not have the chance to try beforehand. Could anyone say something about resell value of these le models? Resale value is far down on the list but its of course something that has to be considered.
> The other two candidates are Tudor BBB and used IWC Ingy:think:
> Thank you in advance for your inputs!


I have a Club 701 as my daily wearer though I wear my Gshock every 4th day.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fabbelabbe said:


> Wow! The blue and red version really talks to me Would you guys recommend this as my new daily wearer? I have never seen a Nomos irl and will not have the chance to try beforehand. Could anyone say something about resell value of these le models? Resale value is far down on the list but its of course something that has to be considered.
> The other two candidates are Tudor BBB and used IWC Ingy:think:
> Thank you in advance for your inputs!


Blue and red was my choice too. Very excited to pick mine up, which I hope to do Monday if my schedule calms down. (EDIT: Ha! I forgot Timeless is closed Mondays. Well, maybe I'll have time to run by on Tuesday. )

Lugs on the 38.5mm case are long, and if your wrist is on the smaller side, you may find the lugs protrude slightly. My wrist is 6.5" and relatively flat, and the lugs are about the limit of what I should wear, perhaps just over the limit. I don't intend to wear it daily, but if I did, the lug length might give me pause and I might seek out a discontinued 36mm Club Dunkel instead. I have a 36mm Club (standard beige dial) which fits me very well.

I'd be a little leery of resale value of the Timeless editions, not because I think they will hold their value worse than other Nomos, but because other models can be found discounted or bought already used. I do not know yet if I will keep this watch in the very long term, but I'll likely keep it at least two years to see how it fits in with my other watches (including a number of other nice Germans), and if I do decide to move it and lose a little, I'll not feel like I didn't get my money's worth from the ownership. All the same, I prefer to buy higher production models and buy them either steeply discounted or used.

Tudor and IWC are very different watches, and all three have distinct and distinctly different aesthetics. The Timeless Club will be the rarest, but it really comes down to which design you'd most like to have on your wrist. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Fabbelabbe

chuasam said:


> I have a Club 701 as my daily wearer though I wear my Gshock every 4th day.


Nice:-! Good to know it holds up, I also have some Seikos that will get some wrist time. Wear it in good health ;-)



watchcrank said:


> Blue and red was my choice too. Very excited to pick mine up, which I hope to do Monday if my schedule calms down.
> 
> Lugs on the 38.5mm case are long, and if your wrist is on the smaller side, you may find the lugs protrude slightly. My wrist is 6.5" and relatively flat, and the lugs are about the limit of what I should wear, perhaps just over the limit. I don't intend to wear it daily, but if I did, the lug length might give me pause and I might seek out a discontinued 36mm Club Dunkel instead. I have a 36mm Club (standard beige dial) which fits me very well.
> 
> I'd be a little leery of resale value of the Timeless editions, not because I think they will hold their value worse than other Nomos, but because other models can be found discounted or bought already used. I do not know yet if I will keep this watch in the very long term, but I'll likely keep it at least two years to see how it fits in with my other watches (including a number of other nice Germans), and if I do decide to move it and lose a little, I'll not feel like I didn't get my money's worth from the ownership. All the same, I prefer to buy higher production models and buy them either steeply discounted or used.
> 
> Tudor and IWC are very different watches, and all three have distinct and distinctly different aesthetics. The Timeless Club will be the rarest, but it really comes down to which design you'd most like to have on your wrist. Good luck with your decision!


Great choice;-) If you pick it up tomorrow I would love to see some more photos.
Thank you for your insight, it is much appreciated!
I am used to diver watches with large diameters and relatively short L2L. Normaly Seikos >=1K. Now I want to step up my office game and get something more elegant. 
L2L vs case size is what scares me the most, especially since I don't have the chance to see it irl and it is different from what i'm used too... My wrist is around 7 so I am not too worried about the L2L, but the "gap".

I also prefer to buy steeply discounted or used. To make matter worse I'll have to pay 25% VAT if I want to get this beauty to Norway. I see that I can do good buys with ordinary Clubs... However, I'm not interested in them, I want one with this color scheme or non. I am an economist so there is a tiny voice deep in my head screaming something. But I can really not hear what its saying because Pharrell's "Happy" is being played on repeat at full volume. 
I have probably used half a year or so to figure out that I either wanted the BBB or Ingy out of a long, long list.. Than on friday I read the W&W article about the club and I directly called Timeless. Since it was refundable I paid the deposit. It took me less than 15 minutes to forget the watches I'va wanted for half a year... I may finally have found a so called keeper but I'm one the same time very scared that it is just a fling.
I'm trying to do my research and ask the right questions but its hard to argue with feelings.
From what I've read I will not do a obvious mistake so I should probably just go for it and enjoy the ride. I can buy the Nomos encyclopedia and read more with the watch on my arm and a big smile on my face


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fabbelabbe said:


> My wrist is around 7 so I am not too worried about the L2L, but the "gap".


From your wrist size, I don't think the lugs will protrude obnoxiously. Regarding the gap, it really is something of a Nomos trademark. It's noticeable in photographs of the watch and strap laying flat, and perhaps it's noticeable in photographs on the wrist, but in person it seems - to me - like only a small quirk of the design, not a fatal flaw. If it does bother you, much of the gap can be filled by a thicker strap, and in the case of a blue Club, that wouldn't be a bad match to the watch. (My own is likely destined for rugged brown leather.)

Regarding the economics of the purchase, I think sooner or later we all pay more than we'd like for something that the primitive side of our brain declares it can't live without. The blue/red Club is by far my most expensive impulse buy in watches. I had the advantage of seeing it in person, but that may only have served to set the hook more deeply. I'm not trying to talk you into anything which you might deem foolish, just remarking that we all take risks and expenses we can't fully rationalize. I suspect from what you've said that you would be very happy with this watch, but it's always possible you wouldn't be, and with your import duties, you stand to lose more than the rest of us if you elect to dump it quickly. On the other hand, you could easily end up with the only one in Norway. Certainly it would be very unlikely to see another outside of a watch meet-up, so perhaps the uniqueness would add some to the resale.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Fabbelabbe

watchcrank said:


> From your wrist size, I don't think the lugs will protrude obnoxiously. Regarding the gap, it really is something of a Nomos trademark. It's noticeable in photographs of the watch and strap laying flat, and perhaps it's noticeable in photographs on the wrist, but in person it seems - to me - like only a small quirk of the design, not a fatal flaw. If it does bother you, much of the gap can be filled by a thicker strap, and in the case of a blue Club, that wouldn't be a bad match to the watch. (My own is likely destined for rugged brown leather.)
> 
> Regarding the economics of the purchase, I think sooner or later we all pay more than we'd like for something that the primitive side of our brain declares it can't live without. The blue/red Club is by far my most expensive impulse buy in watches. I had the advantage of seeing it in person, but that may only have served to set the hook more deeply. I'm not trying to talk you into anything which you might deem foolish, just remarking that we all take risks and expenses we can't fully rationalize. I suspect from what you've said that you would be very happy with this watch, but it's always possible you wouldn't be, and with your import duties, you stand to lose more than the rest of us if you elect to dump it quickly. On the other hand, you could easily end up with the only one in Norway. Certainly it would be very unlikely to see another outside of a watch meet-up, so perhaps the uniqueness would add some to the resale.


Thank you for your thoughts and perspective. I appreciate your thoughtful reply.

Being true to myself, I do not belive the gap bothers me. It is rather an excuse for not taking a decision. The gap is something I picked up by reading others comments.
I would also buy some kind of brown leather strap, blue dial and brown leather is a killer! But I need the black one too, important for matching with shoesb-)

Asking for advice here and in other forums I think is a reaction to the circumstance that I feel deeply invested in the two other models. I have spent a lot of time researching them. If I had got paid for all the hours I could probably have bought one. I don't mind, it has been a fun process, just with a twist at the end.
I'm actually quite delighted that I finally have found a watch that I can't fully rationalise why I really want to have. I could probably make a long powerpoint report with a in depth analysis and graphs and .... of why I should buy the BBB or the Ingy based on others statements. For the Nomos I dont need that, it makes *me* smile and I crave for it! The watch will mean a lot to me and the more I think about it, it is probably a good thing that it will not be common in the wild.

I'm not a impulsive person but I follow my gut feeling whenever it kicks inn. My gut is telling me that this is the right choice for me and I believe I am coming to peace with that decision. To buy a nice watch is not all impulsiv and I have saved up the funds. It will be a mark of the occasion that I am finally moving to Sweden to live with my gf. We met in Switzerland as exchange students back in 2013, so its a big deal for us. Im very glad she is 1/4 german, if not it would be hard to go for a non swiss movement:-d I have received a signed contract from my new employer and I have quite my current job. I am just the notice period away... 
With this kind of sentimental value put into it I will not sell the watch if I not for some reason down the road really need the funds. Or in the unlikely event that it make me scream instead of smile when it arrives, however, I'm think I am ready to take that risk.
I will sleep on it for one more night. My guess is that I'll soon be a proud owner of a Nomos


----------



## Buchmann69

Just placed my order for my first Nomos, this one in blue & red...








Should be arriving tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalalai

Excellent choice, I am sure you'll be very happy with it. 

Personally I went with the yellow version (impulse bought it with reference to some posts above), but it was a toss up. Both are gorgeous. 

Only minor thing is that the strap, however stylish, is a tad "boring" - although I chose to see that as an upside since it gives me a valid reason to buy a second strap


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fabbelabbe said:


> Great choice;-) If you pick it up tomorrow I would love to see some more photos.


Forgot Timeless was closed yesterday, but fortunately I was in the neighborhood both then and today. So shiny that it's hard to photograph, but here it is:









More or less instantly became my favorite watch, appropriate for a no-doubts-had impulse buy.


----------



## adamtea

A


----------



## Emospence




----------



## anaplian

Does anyone have any idea what this is about?






A new watch from Nomos?


----------



## Bradjhomes

anaplian said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this is about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new watch from Nomos?


Guess so. Not much to go on though!

I assume this will be some watches from the Neomatik series with dark dials.


----------



## El-Duderino

So far, I am nothing but impressed and smitten with my Nomoi.

Only complaint is the Metro is darn near impossible to photograph 

My Metro has the DUW 4101 movement whereas the Tangente 38 Datum has the Beta Caliber movement. Head to head, the Beta is actually the more accurate of the two: averages +1 seconds per day!

All around fantastic watches!

Now to buy some different 19mm straps or try and squeeze on some of my 20mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Emospence said:


>


Sometimes I forget how much I like their classic Tangente.


----------



## jonathanp77

Saw that cryptic video on their Instagram

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

I surprised my girl with an engagement ring on Sunday. She surprised me with a Nomos on Monday.








-BK


----------



## El-Duderino

bck919 said:


> I surprised my girl with an engagement ring on Sunday. She surprised me with a Nomos on Monday.
> View attachment 9500066
> 
> 
> -BK


Congrats on both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Squeezed a 20mm on the Metro and I think it looks really good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hengkyganda

Bauhaus kinda day


----------



## 1165dvd

Congrats. Stunner of a watch. Great taste.


----------



## animalman86

Hi all, I am in the market for a Nomos and looking for some advice.

After looking at Nomos for a couple of years, I recently bought my wife a Ludwig 33. We went to the dealer here in Australia to have a look with the intention of buying something next year, however once she tried it on she realised that she couldn't leave the shop without it. It truly is a beautiful watch. 

I have been looking something a little more formal to my Sinn U1 and have been really struggling to narrow down my choices, however after visiting the Nomos dealer in person I am now certain that my next watch will be a Nomos. I imagine I would wear the watch in rotation with the Sinn, wearing the Nomos to work and the Sinn for outdoor activities. The way that the brand is really understated and flies 'under the radar' really appeals to me. 


My preferences are white face, no date and if possible manual > automatic. 

Tangomat GMT - Probably my first preference. Classic design, I really like the GMT function. I am a keen traveller, however I do not live in a city listed and due to starting a new job I wont be travelling overseas again for a couple of years. I really like the possibility of having a watch that has a dual time zone, but feel that it may be a little redundant given that I do not live in Sydney and will be locked in Australia for the near future. 

Ahoi - Second preference. I know I already have a diver but this watch really holds my attention. I really like the hands and the crown guards. 

Metro Datum Gangreserve - Third preference. I know I said I didn't want a watch with a date but this is an exception. This watch is so unique and I find it completely fascinating. I also really like the movement. However at the same time, the lugs kinda annoy me and I worry how the design may age over the years as it is quite edgy. 

I tried on the Zurich World Timer at the dealer and while the size of the watch was good, I found the dial a little too cluttered for what I am after.

I am not the type of person to flip watches, so plan on keeping it long term. 

I would really like to hear from anyone who had similar issues deciding which way to go with the above watches and what helped you make the call. I am indecisive at the best of times.

Unfortunately due to time constraints, I am not travelling back to Sydney where the dealer is located until next year so I am unable to try any on until then. 

Thanks for reading and any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## fishoop

Given you don't seem to be buying until next year, I would keep my eyes open to see what else Nomos has in store in the coming months. 

Having said that, I have the Orion 38 and it compliments my Damasko nicely, a good one-two punch. 

Ultimately, go with your gut and make sure you try it on before buying.


----------



## Shalalai

What about Tangente since you like white face, manual and no date? Personally love my Doctors Without Borders Edition although the standard version with blue hands is also lovely. Bought mine directly from Nomos, not sure if that is a viable option for you in Oz with potential customs/import/tax/shipping issues. If not I'd assume the AD could sort sourcing one from Nomos (if they don't happen to have one in stock).


----------



## radarcontact

Considering the number of separate posts in the German Watches forum definitely NOMOS deserves a dedicated sub-forum!

I recently acquired a Club Automat, 40mm, steel caseback. Gorgeous watch, I am very much enamoured with it!

My question is related to its Epsilon caliber, although the timekeeping seems very accurate (I haven't precisely timed it yet) when I wind it - it fills almost like winding a manual watch, then after a few turns only it feels like a clutch is engaging to prevent overwinding ... My concern is that the clutch action (if that is) feels rather coarse, there is a slight resistance when winding it and a strange clicking (almost grinding sound) might be heard.

Is it normal with the Nomos Epsilon movement??

Normally I don't wind my automatics (I give them just few turns to get them started9 but I read it that officially Nomos say that it is OK to wind their automatic calibers.

Any insight will be very much appreciated!




Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

My spanking new Nomos Club is finally here! Really loving it! It is really a well made watch oozing quality. Nomos can do no wrong.

Can't wait for my perlon strap to arrive for a sportier look.


----------



## sci

Since I have my Club (since March this year), it occupies maybe 80% of my wrist time. The rest goes mostly to Casio G-Shock 5600 or cheaper Casio digitals in the weekends, when I am working something in the house or going out in the nature. If some time slot remains at all - it is splitted usually between a Poljot Strela and Laco Münster. It would maybe save me quite a lot of money, if I had bought my Nomos in the beginning of my watch obsession 7 years ago


----------



## radarcontact

sci said:


> Since I have my Club (since March this year), it occupies maybe 80% of my wrist time. The rest goes mostly to Casio G-Shock 5600 or cheaper Casio digitals in the weekends, when I am working something in the house or going out in the nature. If some time slot remains at all - it is splitted usually between a Poljot Strela and Laco Münster. It would maybe save me quite a lot of money, if I had bought my Nomos in the beginning of my watch obsession 7 years ago


I tend to agree with sci. It makes me re-assess the rest of my collection.










Greetings from Sofia


----------



## Fabbelabbe

watchcrank said:


> Forgot Timeless was closed yesterday, but fortunately I was in the neighborhood both then and today. So shiny that it's hard to photograph, but here it is:
> 
> View attachment 9486418
> 
> 
> More or less instantly became my favorite watch, appropriate for a no-doubts-had impulse buy.


Thank you! Looks awesome:-! Hopefully mine says hello in next post (post counts restrictions)


----------



## Fabbelabbe

Greetings from Norway


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fabbelabbe said:


> Greetings from Norway


Looks fantastic, and your photo captures the gray cast the dial takes in some light.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Just put the midnight edition on the brown strap. It's my favorite strap so far.


----------



## airgee

Fabbelabbe said:


> Greetings from Norway


A good walk in the back country and a fine watch on the wrist = :-! :-! :-! !


----------



## wps

My three guys, side by side


----------



## Portland

My first Nomos arrived today. Incredible. Absolutely stunning piece. I can't stop looking at it. The Orion 38 is quite simply a work of art.


----------



## nelius22

I am missing my Orion 38 Datum since 2 weeks now... after 5 months I have sent it back to the shop to be sent to the firm in order to fix some problems such as: crystal not equilibrated within the bezel, minute hand not perpendicular to hour hand, gains +1min per day consistently (+7 min per week is out of question at this price point), golden hours markers not always aligned with the minute markers, scratch on the lug -I know it came like this since I only changed straps with wood tools- and the strap is 1mm too short on one side it seems more like 18mm than 19mm. 

For the rest it's a nice watch but I absolutely want all of these fixed. I am waiting for news, the dealer told me it would take 2-3 months...


Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

Hi guys, for those of you who own or have owned the Club before. Can I check if it is normal to be able to just wind 18 rounds to fully wind the watch when it totally stops? My Club stopped this morning which I think is less than 40 hours. When I tried winding it, it takes just 18 rounds to hit the resistance point (meaning can't wind anymore).

Is this normal? I asked this is because my last manual winding watch was the Metro and I definitely remembered it took me more than 20 winds to reach full power.


----------



## Steppy

aaroniusl said:


> Hi guys, for those of you who own or have owned the Club before. Can I check if it is normal to be able to just wind 18 rounds to fully wind the watch when it totally stops? My Club stopped this morning which I think is less than 40 hours. When I tried winding it, it takes just 18 rounds to hit the resistance point (meaning can't wind anymore).
> 
> Is this normal? I asked this is because my last manual winding watch was the Metro and I definitely remembered it took me more than 20 winds to reach full power.


depends on the size of your wind I suppose, but 18 winds doesn't sound anywhere near enough, should probably be double that. Measure the hours again, but it should be around 42-44hrs and certainly not less than 40hrs


----------



## jupiter6

aaroniusl said:


> Hi guys, for those of you who own or have owned the Club before. Can I check if it is normal to be able to just wind 18 rounds to fully wind the watch when it totally stops? My Club stopped this morning which I think is less than 40 hours. When I tried winding it, it takes just 18 rounds to hit the resistance point (meaning can't wind anymore).
> 
> Is this normal? I asked this is because my last manual winding watch was the Metro and I definitely remembered it took me more than 20 winds to reach full power.


Your question is more about the Club movement, which is in other models too.

I have the Beta movement and it takes me about 14 winds to fully wind it. I have no problems with power reserve. I must have a big wind.


----------



## 8erren

I almost sold my LNIB Tangomat last week. Had it all wrapped up ready for shipping and the sale fell through. So I put it back in the safe as is. I envisage I will remember I have it in about 40 years, by which point I will have enough WUS posts to post in the sales forum and I will have a spangly **AMAZING TIME CAPSULE FIND NOS TANGOMAT**


----------



## aaroniusl

Mine is the Alpha movement. You statement gives me abit more assurance. Could it be the older movements require less winds to reach full power?



jupiter6 said:


> Your question is more about the Club movement, which is in other models too.
> 
> I have the Beta movement and it takes me about 14 winds to fully wind it. I have no problems with power reserve. I must have a big wind.


----------



## aaroniusl

My wind size is normal I guess. Just one full rotation each time? I testing out the power reserve now, waiting to see when it will stop.



Steppy said:


> depends on the size of your wind I suppose, but 18 winds doesn't sound anywhere near enough, should probably be double that. Measure the hours again, but it should be around 42-44hrs and certainly not less than 40hrs


----------



## aaroniusl

It stops after nearly two days. To be exact, slightly less than 47 hours! Not bad not bad at all.



aaroniusl said:


> My wind size is normal I guess. Just one full rotation each time? I testing out the power reserve now, waiting to see when it will stop.


----------



## aaroniusl

Just received my Eulit 2 piece perlon strap over the weekend, they are of high quality and very comfortable wearing. Here's some pics of my Club in his new shoes.


----------



## savedbythebell

Just received my Club this morning 36mm is beautiful and elegant on my 7 inch wrist, now my biggest watch is only 39mm, enjoying smaller watches.


----------



## aaroniusl

Anyone here owns the Tetra Neomatik Nachtblau? Want to hear your views about this model. Recently been quite fascinated with it aftering seeing it on the wrist of the lovely Martina Etti, Head of Nomos International Sales at a recent Nomos Glashutte event in Singapore.


----------



## Emospence

savedbythebell said:


> Just received my Club this morning 36mm is beautiful and elegant on my 7 inch wrist, now my biggest watch is only 39mm, enjoying smaller watches.


A beauty indeed.


----------



## gaoxing84

the back


----------



## DutchMongolian

By winds do you mean clicks? I hear about 40 clicks when I wind before I hit the resistance and stop. But it gets about 42-45 hrs. Do you guys wind every morning or every 36 hrs? It's my first manual so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do on the winding schedule. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

DutchMongolian said:


> By winds do you mean clicks? I hear about 40 clicks when I wind before I hit the resistance and stop. But it gets about 42-45 hrs. Do you guys wind every morning or every 36 hrs? It's my first manual so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do on the winding schedule.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


I wind mine every morning. It's like a ritual. There's nothing wrong with winding every 2 days but as a general rule a manual wind watch can be less accurate towards the end of its power reserve. It takes 20 seconds to wind and it's a fun bonding experience for me in the morning. First I wind my Speedy, then I wind my Nomos, then the hard part. Deciding which one to wear.


----------



## aaroniusl

Hey guys, my Nomos Club has been running around +25 sec since 2 days ago. Is this normal? It wasn't like this initially. Is it magnetized?


----------



## aaroniusl

Any advice?



aaroniusl said:


> Hey guys, my Nomos Club has been running around +25 sec since 2 days ago. Is this normal? It wasn't like this initially. Is it magnetized?


----------



## jupiter6

aaroniusl said:


> Any advice?


Take it to a watchmaker.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Unfortunately nomos get magnetised rather easily. I had my club sent back to Germany for a free service after it was magnetised. Days after it was back, again it became inaccurate. My friend has a similar experience with his orion. 

So I've given up and learnt to live with it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Same with my Club. It's always gained a couple of minutes per day. It lives most of its life in its box, away from magnets, patiently waiting its turn to go into rotation. I bought it new from an AD, a master watchmaker, who checked it before releasing it to me. I just live with it. If it bothers me, I'll take it back to the AD. It's now long out of warranty.


----------



## dhtjr

Wahlaoeh said:


> Unfortunately nomos get magnetised rather easily. I had my club sent back to Germany for a free service after it was magnetised. Days after it was back, again it became inaccurate. My friend has a similar experience with his orion.
> 
> So I've given up and learnt to live with it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That must be somewhat frustrating. But demagnetizers are cheap and easy to use; no need to take it to a watchmaker.


----------



## El-Duderino

aaroniusl said:


> Any advice?


Probably not normal.

If you have a real compass, not a digital one, put your watch next to it and see if it moves the arrow. If it does, it's probably magnetized.

Best advice is to take it in to an AD and have them look at it and tell you for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

A demagnetizer cost $10. I run it on my watch if it deviates as much as 15s a day.


----------



## ausserirdischesindgesund

Just to chime in: My new bought Orion was 2 minutes fast on the second day I had it. Likely culprit was a fridge magnet that was forgotten on a table below a sheet of paper. A local watchmaker demagnetized it, now it is within chronometer specs again (about +5s fast).

I am wondering if the combination of crystal back and ultra thin bezel makes magnetizing in every day situations more likely?


----------



## aaroniusl

That sounds kinda demoralising. None of my other watches get magnetised this easily. I don't recall my previous Metro being so "fragile" too.



Wahlaoeh said:


> Unfortunately nomos get magnetised rather easily. I had my club sent back to Germany for a free service after it was magnetised. Days after it was back, again it became inaccurate. My friend has a similar experience with his orion.
> 
> So I've given up and learnt to live with it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

Running 2 mins fast one the second day sounds bad to me, and its something which I don't expect to happen on a Nomos. Ya I did heard Nomos gets magnetised easily but I didn't have such experience with my Metro. Mine is closed case back so should not be that easy to get magnetised?



ausserirdischesindgesund said:


> Just to chime in: My new bought Orion was 2 minutes fast on the second day I had it. Likely culprit was a fridge magnet that was forgotten on a table below a sheet of paper. A local watchmaker demagnetized it, now it is within chronometer specs again (about +5s fast).
> 
> I am wondering if the combination of crystal back and ultra thin bezel makes magnetizing in every day situations more likely?


----------



## aaroniusl

Ya it bothers me quite abit, will be bringing to my AD to demagnetise tomorrow. Will update you guys once its done.



El-Duderino said:


> Probably not normal.
> 
> If you have a real compass, not a digital one, put your watch next to it and see if it moves the arrow. If it does, it's probably magnetized.
> 
> Best advice is to take it in to an AD and have them look at it and tell you for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Alright, sounds like it we should all get demagnetizers. Let's pitch in and buy in bulk. :-d


----------



## Time On My Hands

I'm thinking of using my old tape heads demagnetizer. Anyone done that to their watches?


----------



## aaroniusl

Just got my Club demagnetised earlier. My AD tested it with a compass and said it is abit magnetised. So hopefully after the remedy, its back to normal! It has only been 5 hours since the demagnetisation, but so far so good.


----------



## Dale Vito

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

This is beautiful! I especially like this and the Zürich Weltzeit nachtblau!



Dale Vito said:


> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## stewham




----------



## DutchMongolian

Not sure this has been brought up, but what is the correct way to pronounce Glashutte? I've heard people on IG and wornandwound say it as glass shoot, but then I went on youtube and Germans say it as Glass who ta. Just curious...


----------



## Armchair

DutchMongolian said:


> Not sure this has been brought up, but what is the correct way to pronounce Glashutte? I've heard people on IG and wornandwound say it as glass shoot, but then I went on youtube and Germans say it as Glass who ta. Just curious...


The Germans (unsurprisingly) are right.


----------



## DutchMongolian

LOL, I guess I should've rephrased my original post as to if it's ok to pronounce it as glass shoot vs. the correct German pronunciation. My buddy pronounced GO as glass shoot and he studied German in HS ;-)



Armchair said:


> The Germans (unsurprisingly) are right.


----------



## Portland

DutchMongolian said:


> My buddy pronounced GO as glass shoot and he studied German in HS ;-)


Did he pass the class?


----------



## DutchMongolian

Portland said:


> Did he pass the class?


Not sure, but he has Germanic last name and came from Germantown, PA where they only offer German as foreign language in HS haha

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

stewham said:


>


That combo shouldn't work but does! What strap is it?


----------



## X2-Elijah

Pronouncing Glasshutte in english... just go with "Glesga, mate". Awrite? awrite.


----------



## stewham

Armchair said:


> That combo shouldn't work but does! What strap is it?


Thanks. It's this Slim Grey Suede from Martu Leather.


----------



## arejay101

aaroniusl said:


> Hey guys, my Nomos Club has been running around +25 sec since 2 days ago. Is this normal? It wasn't like this initially. Is it magnetized?


If you're worried grab a demagnetizer from Amazon. Should be under $10. But nobody can tell you exactly what happening other than a watch service expert.


----------



## aaroniusl

I brought it down to my local AD who confirmed that it was magnetised. They kindly demagnetized it for me and it is running perfectly now.



arejay101 said:


> If you're worried grab a demagnetizer from Amazon. Should be under $10. But nobody can tell you exactly what happening other than a watch service expert.


----------



## jonathanp77

At a RedBarToronto gtg where Nomos is the guest of honor so...



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143

Team doc tonight so I thought the Nomos Tangente Doctors Without Borders was appropriate.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham




----------



## David Woo

metro chrono on nato:


----------



## Emospence




----------



## RPJ

Hi all, I wanted to ask whether the group has had any experience with the Tangente date window malfunctioning. I bought a Tangente 38 Datum on the forum a few months ago and the date recently stopped working. I'm taking it in for service but was curious whether any others have had a similar experience. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophywrz

i have Nomos case only


----------



## StufflerMike

Sophywrz said:


> i have Nomos case only


What does this mean - "I have Nomos case only" ??? The only firm having NOMOS cases I can think of is NOMOS Glashütte.


----------



## jupiter6

stuffler said:


> What does this mean - "I have Nomos case only" ??? The only firm having NOMOS cases I can think of is NOMOS Glashütte.


I think he was trying to be funny.


----------



## StufflerMike

jupiter6 said:


> I think he was trying to be funny.


Do you think so ?

What would you think if you know there's a link to an OEM case factory in CN offering customized logo and offers a Germny-wtch-cse-design-with Ronda-1069 for $200.









I do not think he was trying to be funny. Not at all.


----------



## fishoop

With the new Hodinkee Chronometer Nomos, I'm beginning to wonder if Nomos will get all their future models COSC certified.

Thoughts?


----------



## StufflerMike

fishoop said:


> With the new Hodinkee Chronometer Nomos, I'm beginning to wonder if Nomos will get all their future models COSC certified.
> 
> Thoughts?


Kalibrierdienst: lack of sufficient capacities
NOMOS: too expensive for the total output


----------



## David Woo

fishoop said:


> With the new Hodinkee Chronometer Nomos, I'm beginning to wonder if Nomos will get all their future models COSC certified.


it is not COSC certified, rather by the Glashutte Observatory according to Thurgingen and Saxon State Bureau of Standards.
There is further information regarding this in the dinkee article.

For this special edition, the cost of the 15 day certification testing (whole watch, not just the movement) was independently covered by Nomos, and not passed onto the buyers.


----------



## kitara91

my first Nomos coming in yesterday


----------



## hoxuantu

New shoes for my watch


----------



## arejay101

Out of curiosity, does Nomos post their production runs of each model? I purchased a Nomos Tangente Gold Mocca which I read was only produced from 2007-2008. Curious if I could find how many were actually produced.


----------



## StufflerMike

arejay101 said:


> Out of curiosity, does Nomos post their production runs of each model?


NOMOS does not.


----------



## faiz

Always love coming back to this thread. So many gorgeous watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Nomos Tangente Gold Mocca in question...


----------



## jonathanp77

kitara91 said:


> View attachment 9910618
> 
> 
> my first Nomos coming in yesterday


Congrats. Excellent choice.

My Orion Midnight Edition gets a lot of wrist time.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoxuantu

Stopped by a store and picked up an Ahoi Atlantik while I was in my European trip. It was a nice supprise when I realized Nomos changed the case back. Now Ahoi can swim with whales


----------



## Penfold36

For anyone thinking about getting their wife or significant other a watch for Christmas, I highly recommend the Tangente 33. I bought this one for my wife for our anniversary a few months ago. She loves it!


----------



## Fox143

Penfold36 said:


> View attachment 9981234
> 
> View attachment 9981242
> 
> View attachment 9981250
> 
> 
> For anyone thinking about getting their wife or significant other a watch for Christmas, I highly recommend the Tangente 33. I bought this one for my wife for our anniversary a few months ago. She loves it!


I agree! My wife has the Orion 33 Rose and she appreciates watches now so much more than she ever thought.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alksv

I'm with you, guys.


----------



## Penfold36

Fox143 said:


> I agree! My wife has the Orion 33 Rose and she appreciates watches now so much more than she ever thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! That's my wife's next target. Her only concern is whether they are different enough. I think they are. I see that you own a Tangente. Since you are able to compare both in person, would you say they are different enough from each other to own both?


----------



## Fox143

Penfold36 said:


> Excellent! That's my wife's next target. Her only concern is whether they are different enough. I think they are. I see that you own a Tangente. Since you are able to compare both in person, would you say they are different enough from each other to own both?


I agree those are probably too similar. The Tangente that I have is the Doctor's Without Borders 38mm version. What I then got her was the Nomos Tetra Blue to go with her Orion. Completely different and allows her to mix and match more. She probably loves the Tetra more than Orion but it is close to 50-50.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvanrysseghem

I just purchased a nomos strap. It's absolutely gorgeous. I got the 118/75 (medium) size. My wrist is 6 1/2 and I have it on the last hole. It's still a bit loose, but that's the way I like it. I feel as if it's too long, should I go down a size to 105/70? Anyone have any experience with a strap that small?


----------



## Baham

Yes they are very nice straps. And yes, in the future buy the S.


----------



## Bill Adler

I surprised myself when I recently bought my second Nomos, the colorful and playful Metro. My first was a Tangente. 

I like them both.


----------



## Wanderfalken

nvanrysseghem said:


> I just purchased a nomos strap. It's absolutely gorgeous. I got the 118/75 (medium) size. My wrist is 6 1/2 and I have it on the last hole. It's still a bit loose, but that's the way I like it. I feel as if it's too long, should I go down a size to 105/70? Anyone have any experience with a strap that small?


I have a couple of their small straps and my wrist is ~ 6 1/3". I find them sized appropriately for me. There are six holes and I wear them on the third loosest hole.


----------



## Penfold36

Fox143 said:


> I agree those are probably too similar. The Tangente that I have is the Doctor's Without Borders 38mm version. What I then got her was the Nomos Tetra Blue to go with her Orion. Completely different and allows her to mix and match more. She probably loves the Tetra more than Orion but it is close to 50-50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the insight! That's a great shot of the Tetra. She likes that one too. That picture alone might be enough to push her in that direction. As for the Orion, she has a back-up plan in the 1989. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Bill Adler

nvanrysseghem said:


> I just purchased a nomos strap. It's absolutely gorgeous. I got the 118/75 (medium) size. My wrist is 6 1/2 and I have it on the last hole. It's still a bit loose, but that's the way I like it. I feel as if it's too long, should I go down a size to 105/70? Anyone have any experience with a strap that small?


I took a deep breath and with an awl punched new holes in my Tangente and Metro so that the watches would fit comfortably on my 6 1/4" wrist.


----------



## jupiter6

nvanrysseghem said:


> I just purchased a nomos strap. It's absolutely gorgeous. I got the 118/75 (medium) size. My wrist is 6 1/2 and I have it on the last hole. It's still a bit loose, but that's the way I like it. I feel as if it's too long, should I go down a size to 105/70? Anyone have any experience with a strap that small?


I use the small strap and can't say much apart from it fit me better than the medium, which was too long.


----------



## DutchMongolian

I feel the small is too short for me, my wrist expands a bit during the day and using the 3rd hole leaves little room for the keeper 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig

My first NOMOS and certainly not the last.


----------



## Wanderfalken

DutchMongolian said:


> I feel the small is too short for me, my wrist expands a bit during the day and using the 3rd hole leaves little room for the keeper
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


It's nice that Nomos offer different size options and publish the strap lengths. Individual preferences can pretty easily be satisfied.

I agree that there is not much strap through the keeper and I removed the floating keeper because it didn't seem to be needed.


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

I actually had to get another hole punched in the Nomos strap that came with this piece, however the Suede Hodinkee strap was a perfect fit


----------



## aaroniusl

I did that for the default Nomos strap that came with my Metro previously too. Haha noticed that my post is your background. LOL..



RyanAMcLaughlin said:


> I actually had to get another hole punched in the Nomos strap that came with this piece, however the Suede Hodinkee strap was a perfect fit
> 
> View attachment 10033050


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

If Nomos' stock straps don't have holes in the right places, you're in luck — Nomos is one of the only brands I own that offers multiple strap lengths for every model. If you buy at an authorized dealer, they usually have multiple lengths in-store and usually give you whatever size you want with the watch.

Whenever I'm wearing anything else, I wish they'd offer the same options. (I sometimes put Nomos straps on other watches for this reason.)


----------



## Alda_cz

My new club datum dunkel














Odesláno z mého Passport pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

Alda_cz said:


> My new club datum


Very nice, and fantastic pictures as well.


----------



## 1059405

May I ask about DUW3001?
how often do you wind it, in a situation of everyday use?


----------



## aaroniusl

If everyday use, you don't need to wind it because it is self-winding. I think power reserve is 42 hours?



1059405 said:


> May I ask about DUW3001?
> how often do you wind it, in a situation of everyday use?


----------



## 1059405

aaroniusl said:


> If everyday use, you don't need to wind it because it is self-winding. I think power reserve is 42 hours?


Can routine activity in one day restore power reserve of the watch for one day use?


----------



## dinkerson

1059405 said:


> Can routine activity in one day restore power reserve of the watch for one day use?


You shouldn't really need to ever hand-wind it. Even with a relatively sedentary lifestyle, you should put enough energy into it on a typical day to build up a good power reserve. If I haven't worn mine for a few days, I just give it a gentle shake before putting on and let the watch do the rest. The 3001 seems to have good winding efficiency.

Opinion is divided on whether hand-winding autos is a good idea at all, or whether it might eventually cause damage if done frequently. I've never found the need to.


----------



## yongsoo1982

Anyone watch Brooklyn Nine Nine? Somebody on that writing team must be a WUS. Apparently, one of the character's father's favorite watch is a Nomos Glashutte.
NEWS: Jimmy Smits' favourite watch brand is Nomos Glashütte, according to Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Time and Tide Watches


----------



## Penfold36

yongsoo1982 said:


> Anyone watch Brooklyn Nine Nine? Somebody on that writing team must be a WUS. Apparently, one of the character's father's favorite watch is a Nomos Glashutte.
> NEWS: Jimmy Smitsâ€™ favourite watch brand is Nomos GlashÃ¼tte, according to Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Time and Tide Watches


I saw that episode. I certainly didn't see that coming. My wife and I thought it was pretty cool! I'm sure most people who watch the show had no clue. I had the exact same thought as you...it must have been a writer who is also a WIS.


----------



## Penfold36

Duplicate


----------



## kugino

yongsoo1982 said:


> Anyone watch Brooklyn Nine Nine? Somebody on that writing team must be a WUS. Apparently, one of the character's father's favorite watch is a Nomos Glashutte.
> NEWS: Jimmy Smitsâ€™ favourite watch brand is Nomos GlashÃ¼tte, according to Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Time and Tide Watches


first of all, i love this show. brilliant writing and superb acting. andre braugher is fantastic.

second, the nomos reference was so unexpected, i almost spit up my drink. i had to explain to the wife that it's her brother's favorite watch brand (she had no idea)...i wonder if anyone watching the show went and looked up nomos glaschutte...maybe there are some new nomos fans via B99


----------



## kugino

duplicate. something weird is going on in the forum...


----------



## RBleigh81

yongsoo1982 said:


> Anyone watch Brooklyn Nine Nine? Somebody on that writing team must be a WUS. Apparently, one of the character's father's favorite watch is a Nomos Glashutte.
> NEWS: Jimmy Smitsâ€ favourite watch brand is Nomos GlashÃ¼tte, according to Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Time and Tide Watches


I think I remember Smits wearing a couple different Panerai in Sons of Anarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountbatten

I have 38mm Orion on the way. Owned one before and immediately regretted selling. One of the best looking dress watches for under 2k.


----------



## metrocon

Just received a Metro Neomatik Nachtblau, really loving it.










I'd previously purchased the silver/white Metro Neomatik, so now it has a sibling. Love both watches, they've got different personalities for different situations:


----------



## denmanproject

My Weltzeit


----------



## RBleigh81

denmanproject said:


> My Weltzeit


very pretty. can you tell me what it is "showing" in that pic. 1 represents hour home time? Which city time zone are you located?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alksv

Shot my floating Metro recently.


----------



## denmanproject

RBleigh81 said:


> very pretty. can you tell me what it is "showing" in that pic. 1 represents hour home time? Which city time zone are you located?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly haven't worn it for a bit so just set the local time, the home disc represents 'home time' when travelling and can forward the large hour hand to the local timezone you are in with the pusher above the crown


----------



## ausserirdischesindgesund

alksv said:


> Shot my floating Metro recently.
> 
> View attachment 10104970


Thanks for the great photo! Always wanted to know how the quick release straps work.

Do I get this right: The quick release is more or less born out of necessity, because if you put normal spring bars on the Metro's lugs, the strap will wiggle left and right, but with the quick release it is held in place?

How did you take that photo? Is the watch suspended on a string (photoshopped away), or stuck to a glass plate?


----------



## adamtea




----------



## adamtea

View attachment 10114026


----------



## alittle

Fellow Nomos lovers -- 33mm or 35mm Orion Rose for a female? Pondering a gift, and not sure which size would be best.


----------



## RBleigh81

alittle said:


> Fellow Nomos lovers -- 33mm or 35mm Orion Rose for a female? Pondering a gift, and not sure which size would be best.


Better question(s) are does she wear a watch? Would she prefer a quartz Michael Kors?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alittle

Well, she said she wants a "nice" watch, so that excludes Michael Kors.

She likes the Nomos minimalist aesthetic, and has chosen the Orion Rose as her favourite offering from their line up.


----------



## Fox143

alittle said:


> Fellow Nomos lovers -- 33mm or 35mm Orion Rose for a female? Pondering a gift, and not sure which size would be best.


33mm is the choice. My wife has the 33 and loves it! Orion wears much larger than its case size.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alda_cz

Odesláno z mého Passport pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Based on your watch you are currently located in "Karachi" time zone. :-d



denmanproject said:


>


----------



## htjouster

alittle said:


> Fellow Nomos lovers -- 33mm or 35mm Orion Rose for a female? Pondering a gift, and not sure which size would be best.


Unless she really likes larger watches, the 33 is likely a better size.


----------



## htjouster

Have had it for almost a year and still loving my Tangente 38 Datum.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

htjouster said:


> Unless she really likes larger watches, the 33 is likely a better size.


For what it's worth, my wife prefers the 35mm range. Don't assume her size preference if you can at all avoid it. (And buy somewhere with a return policy if you guess wrong.)


----------



## htjouster

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> For what it's worth, my wife prefers the 35mm range. Don't assume her size preference if you can at all avoid it. (And buy somewhere with a return policy if you guess wrong.)


Excellent point.


----------



## ausserirdischesindgesund

alittle said:


> Fellow Nomos lovers -- 33mm or 35mm Orion Rose for a female? Pondering a gift, and not sure which size would be best.


If there is no specific size preference, I do think the 33 looks better, because of two things:

1) The small seconds sub dial is further down on the main dial (relative to the larger size), which is closer to what the designers of the Peseux 7001 intended, in my opinion. There is less of a gap at "6".

2) Less bezel, more visible movement on the back.

Ralph -- also just a bit cheaper


----------



## denmanproject

Fantasio said:


> Based on your watch you are currently located in "Karachi" time zone. :-d


It's looks a bit more exotic than 'Denver' though doesn't it? b-)


----------



## Zweig

Just received a package from Germany.










Nomos Orion Himmelblau.


----------



## alksv

I guess you could say that. But I use the watch with NATO straps pretty much exclusively, and haven't noticed any significant wiggle. I think it's more of a convenience feature.

You are correct, the watch was suspended on a fishing line I had handy, and with some careful lighting and one swipe with Photoshop they are gone.


----------



## alksv

ausserirdischesindgesund said:


> Thanks for the great photo! Always wanted to know how the quick release straps work.
> 
> Do I get this right: The quick release is more or less born out of necessity, because if you put normal spring bars on the Metro's lugs, the strap will wiggle left and right, but with the quick release it is held in place?
> 
> How did you take that photo? Is the watch suspended on a string (photoshopped away), or stuck to a glass plate?





alksv said:


> I guess you could say that. But I use the watch with NATO straps pretty much exclusively, and haven't noticed any significant wiggle. I think it's more of a convenience feature.
> 
> You are correct, the watch was suspended on a fishing line I had handy, and with some careful lighting and one swipe with Photoshop they are gone.


Sorry, the reply was meant for *ausserirdischesindgesund*, can't edit it for some reason.


----------



## RBleigh81

Zweig said:


> Just received a package from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Orion Himmelblau.


haven't seen that before. Looks like Nomos has taken some Lux styling and applied to some of their more austere models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig

RBleigh81 said:


> haven't seen that before. Looks like Nomos has taken some Lux styling and applied to some of their more austere models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct.
According to NOMOS Orion Himmelblau

(google translation)

"This model was created specifically for the NOMOS employees in 2013 (It is a tradition at NOMOS that the employees receive an "employee clock" once a year.) The dial is unusually radiant light blue dial with the white second rotation, The NOMOS model "Lux", designed in 2013. The watch is not equipped with a flat shell Cordovan strap as with the standard Orion, but also has a slightly cambered variant of the Shell Cordovan band, as well as the registration number Each clock carries a number which is assigned chronologically to the date of setting of the respective employee."

From my understanding, this model is not a limited edition. It has never been commercialized.


----------



## alittle

Any recommendations on a replacement strap for the 33 Orion? Looking for a short strap in light to mid brown shell cordovan. I'm guessing I could squeeze an 18mm strap between these 17mm lugs to open up the options a little bit. I like the strap Rios1931 has, but the length is too long for a 6" wrist.


----------



## Fox143

alittle said:


> Any recommendations on a replacement strap for the 33 Orion? Looking for a short strap in light to mid brown shell cordovan. I'm guessing I could squeeze an 18mm strap between these 17mm lugs to open up the options a little bit. I like the strap Rios1931 has, but the length is too long for a 6" wrist.


Check Amazon under Fluco 17mm. Not perfect options but there are some similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htjouster

alittle said:


> Any recommendations on a replacement strap for the 33 Orion? Looking for a short strap in light to mid brown shell cordovan. I'm guessing I could squeeze an 18mm strap between these 17mm lugs to open up the options a little bit. I like the strap Rios1931 has, but the length is too long for a 6" wrist.


 Combination of 17mm and the need for a short strap is likely going to make finding a shell aftermarket replacement in the right size tough. You might have to just order one from Nomos.


----------



## alittle

htjouster said:


> Combination of 17mm and the need for a short strap is likely going to make finding a shell aftermarket replacement in the right size tough. You might have to just order one from Nomos.


I would order from Nomos if they made what I want...I might end up going for the natural strap for their neomatik line and tanning it myself.


----------



## htjouster

alittle said:


> I would order from Nomos if they made what I want...I might end up going for the natural strap for their neomatik line and tanning it myself.


I missed that you were looking for light/mid brown shell. Was looking for the same color for my 38mm Tangente (which has 19mm lugs) in a short length for some time without success. There just don't seem to be many shell options offered in a short length. I finally found (and ordered) the below offered by Christopher Ward in a short length in 20mm, which I figure I can squeeze into the Tangente lugs. Unfortunately they only offer it in that width. Maybe look into something custom?


----------



## alittle

I've searched for several hours this morning and have basically come to the same conclusion. 

I could definitely go custom at the price that Nomos charges for the "natural" Neomatik strap. Perhaps I'll look in to that now.


----------



## Baham

"I've read some of the reviews on the Weltzeit mechanism feeling a little clunky? Any owners care to comment?"

It clicks, but doesn't clunk.


----------



## animalman86

crappbag said:


> I currently have a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik and have been thinking about trading / swapping out for a Zurich Weltzeit.
> 
> I've read some of the reviews on the Weltzeit mechanism feeling a little clunky? Any owners care to comment?


Can you give any insight as to why you want to change?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig

I'm seriously considering cancelling my order for a Sinn 556A and buying another Nomos instead: a Ludwig Datum 38mm (it will be my everyday watch, i'll keep my Orion and Tangente for special occasions).
If someone owns this particular model, i would like to hear your feedback regarding wearability for a small wrist (6.75"/17,5cm) and see some side by side pics of it with a 35mm model.
Thanks.


----------



## alittle

Just personal preference speaking here, but I would bump up to the 40mm Automatik, or forgo the date complication. The way the date window disrupts the outer track on the 38mm versions is not a good look to me. 

I can't help with photos, however, as I wear the 40mm on a 7" wrist.


----------



## ausserirdischesindgesund

alittle said:


> I've searched for several hours this morning and have basically come to the same conclusion.
> 
> I could definitely go custom at the price that Nomos charges for the "natural" Neomatik strap. Perhaps I'll look in to that now.


Graf Manufaktur has a few straps in 17mm, e.g.:

MIAMI - Graf Uhrarmbänder


----------



## Zweig

alittle said:


> Just personal preference speaking here, but I would bump up to the 40mm Automatik, or forgo the date complication. The way the date window disrupts the outer track on the 38mm versions is not a good look to me.
> 
> I can't help with photos, however, as I wear the 40mm on a 7" wrist.


Excellent advice. Thank you!
I agree, it looks like a railway suicide.


----------



## David Woo

alksv said:


> View attachment 10104970


must be difficult to put it on in the morning, floating around like that?


----------



## aaroniusl

I owned the Weltzeit for more than 2 weeks already and found the mechanism for changing timezone quite smooth. Not clunky at all.



Baham said:


> "I've read some of the reviews on the Weltzeit mechanism feeling a little clunky? Any owners care to comment?"
> 
> It clicks, but doesn't clunk.


----------



## stewham

The front and back of my Tangomat.


----------



## Ranxoren

David Woo said:


> metro chrono on nato:


Stunning! I just had to say how jealous I am!!

I was traveling during the announcement and didn't even get a chance haha.
Wear it in good health and please let me know if you ever decide to sell it! 

Thanks!


----------



## htjouster

htjouster said:


> I missed that you were looking for light/mid brown shell. Was looking for the same color for my 38mm Tangente (which has 19mm lugs) in a short length for some time without success. There just don't seem to be many shell options offered in a short length. I finally found (and ordered) the below offered by Christopher Ward in a short length in 20mm, which I figure I can squeeze into the Tangente lugs. Unfortunately they only offer it in that width. Maybe look into something custom?
> 
> View attachment 10150346


So it turns out that this Christopher Ward strap is a "big" 20mm and can't be squeezed between my 38mm Tangente's 19mm lugs. Looks like the search for a lighter colored shell strap in a short length will continue.


----------



## fishoop

Hands on article from Hodinkee featuring the new Nomos watches:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/nomos-nachtblau-collection-hands-on


----------



## jupiter6

htjouster said:


> So it turns out that this Christopher Ward strap is a "big" 20mm and can't be squeezed between my 38mm Tangente's 19mm lugs. Looks like the search for a lighter colored shell strap in a short length will continue.


If you were feeling brave, you could always trim the strap with a super sharp knife. If you have no use for it otherwise, it's an option.


----------



## X2-Elijah

jupiter6 said:


> If you were feeling brave, you could always trim the strap with a super sharp knife. If you have no use for it otherwise, it's an option.


I dont think that ends up working. At least, the few times ive tried trimming straps, its always failed (either due to mis-trimming, or due to inner material or discolorations showing in the cut)


----------



## jupiter6

Fair enough


----------



## htjouster

jupiter6 said:


> If you were feeling brave, you could always trim the strap with a super sharp knife. If you have no use for it otherwise, it's an option.


Not adventurous enough to try trimming on my own. I'll just use it on other watches with standard 20mm lug width. It is a nice strap (the only short, light shell one I've been able to find). Comes with quick-change springbars...this is the first time I've had those, and man, it makes changing out straps so much easier.


----------



## adamtea




----------



## fishoop

Oh wow, i love it. Can you post some more pics? Perhaps a few more wrist shots?


----------



## Ranxoren

Picked up a Tetra neomatik nachtblau today!
Sorry about the slightly blurry dial shot - just noticed it


----------



## adamtea




----------



## Emospence

Those blue dials are great. That DUW 3001 movement is icing on the cake


----------



## kitara91

Guys I've tried to wind the DUW3001 (~50+ turns maybe) but can't see the rotor locking mechanism. Had this for a month and never see the rotor stop at all.. is that normal?


----------



## rockmastermike

Weltzeit on DrewStraps


----------



## Portland

Orion on a 20mm Bulang & Sons Lumberjack.


----------



## anaplian

rockmastermike said:


> Weltzeit on DrewStraps


Now that is lovely. For some reason the white Weltzeit appeals to me *much* more than the blue. Bizarrely, in photos at least, it looks more legible too - even though the contrast between white face/silver hands ought to be lower than blue face/silver hands.

I have bunch of business trips to Germany lined up for next year. It would be cool to be doing them whilst rocking a Weltzeit...


----------



## jonmellen

Hi, I'm a new Nomos owner... and I'm a big fan. I purchased a Nomos Zurch with date about one month ago.

Unfortunately, within the past few weeks, I've already had problems. The movement is stopping occasionally - even when the power reserve should be more than enough. In fact, when this occurs, it doesn't help for me to wind the crown... it just stays motionless.

This has happened a few times. And when it does, I typically spin the crown a few times, I then pull the crown out and push it back in, etc... and it does nothing. After a few more attempts to pull out and press the crown again, it then restarts.

Has anyone encountered anything similar? Either on a nomos or other fine watch?

And... more importantly, does anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## jupiter6

jonmellen said:


> Hi, I'm a new Nomos owner... and I'm a big fan. I purchased a Nomos Zurch with date about one month ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, within the past few weeks, I've already had problems. The movement is stopping occasionally - even when the power reserve should be more than enough. In fact, when this occurs, it doesn't help for me to wind the crown... it just stays motionless.
> 
> This has happened a few times. And when it does, I typically spin the crown a few times, I then pull the crown out and push it back in, etc... and it does nothing. After a few more attempts to pull out and press the crown again, it then restarts.
> 
> Has anyone encountered anything similar? Either on a nomos or other fine watch?
> 
> And... more importantly, does anyone have any idea what's going on?


People have replied in your other thread. No need to cross post it.


----------



## htjouster

jonmellen said:


> Hi, I'm a new Nomos owner... and I'm a big fan. I purchased a Nomos Zurch with date about one month ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, within the past few weeks, I've already had problems. The movement is stopping occasionally - even when the power reserve should be more than enough. In fact, when this occurs, it doesn't help for me to wind the crown... it just stays motionless.
> 
> This has happened a few times. And when it does, I typically spin the crown a few times, I then pull the crown out and push it back in, etc... and it does nothing. After a few more attempts to pull out and press the crown again, it then restarts.
> 
> Has anyone encountered anything similar? Either on a nomos or other fine watch?
> 
> And... more importantly, does anyone have any idea what's going on?


No idea what is going on, but Nomos customer service is great. I'd contact them.


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Portland said:


> Orion on a 20mm Bulang & Sons Lumberjack.


That's looks great! Really like Orion's on B&S leather. Mine on B&S Piombo Grey.


----------



## Armchair

El-Duderino said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on that strap.


----------



## jeroenk

Portland said:


> Orion on a 20mm Bulang & Sons Lumberjack.


I thought the 38mm Orion had 39mm lug width, did you have to squish the strap or is the lug width actually more like 20mm?
In any case, it looks great. Looking to get one of these myself in the near future


----------



## jeroenk

jeroenk said:


> I thought the 38mm Orion had 39mm lug width, did you have to squish the strap or is the lug width actually more like 20mm?
> In any case, it looks great. Looking to get one of these myself in the near future


I meant 19mm lugs of course.


----------



## jdptc

Has anyone purchased the tangente 35 and regretted it - wished they'd gone for the 38mm?
With the lug to lug width I know it gets tricky so thought I would ask. Love this watch but torn about the right size for a 6.5 to 6.75 wrist.


----------



## haganaga

El-Duderino said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For somebody who isn't into the whole brevity thing, that's marvelous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Wishing you all the happiest of holidays.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

jeroenk said:


> I meant 19mm lugs of course.


It is 19mm but you can sometimes squeeze in a 20mm strap if you need to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

jdptc said:


> Has anyone purchased the tangente 35 and regretted it - wished they'd gone for the 38mm?
> With the lug to lug width I know it gets tricky so thought I would ask. Love this watch but torn about the right size for a 6.5 to 6.75 wrist.


Depends on if you like your watches to wear big. I'd say you should go for the 35mm version unless you want the 38mm Datum version.

The lugs on the 38mm do stick out quite a ways and you probably won't like the look/feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

El-Duderino said:


> It is 19mm but you can sometimes squeeze in a 20mm strap if you need to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this. It really doesn't take much squeezing though. A 20mm fits like a glove in the 19mm lug width. I stopped buying 19mm straps because a 20mm strap fits just fine and I have other 20mm watches that I can use the straps on. Not to mention that there are many more 20mm options than 19mm ones.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

jdptc said:


> Has anyone purchased the tangente 35 and regretted it - wished they'd gone for the 38mm?
> With the lug to lug width I know it gets tricky so thought I would ask. Love this watch but torn about the right size for a 6.5 to 6.75 wrist.


Depends on the flatness of your wrist within that size range. I'm about 6.75 but can wear most 37-42mm watches comfortably and without overhanging my wrist up to about 50mm lug-to-lug. And for me, the Tangente 38 looks absolutely perfectly sized, while the 35 looks weirdly small.

If at ALL possible, get to a dealer to try them on. That'll be better than anything we can tell you.


----------



## Emospence

jdptc said:


> Has anyone purchased the tangente 35 and regretted it - wished they'd gone for the 38mm?
> With the lug to lug width I know it gets tricky so thought I would ask. Love this watch but torn about the right size for a 6.5 to 6.75 wrist.


Nope, I have about an 6.5 inch wrist and am perfectly happy with my choice of 35mm!


----------



## Emospence

rockmastermike said:


> Weltzeit on DrewStraps


This watch really looks best with the silvered dial.

IMHO, of course


----------



## rockmastermike

/\ /\ /\

Thank you


----------



## smalleq

New Timeless limited club. Was in the store with my wife and asked her if she liked the red or the yellow version better, was a bit taken aback when she emphatically said she hates red (and then Dan quickly pointed out that I was wearing a red plaid shirt)


----------



## adamtea




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## jeroenk

El-Duderino said:


> It is 19mm but you can sometimes squeeze in a 20mm strap if you need to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Portland said:


> this. It really doesn't take much squeezing though. A 20mm fits like a glove in the 19mm lug width. I stopped buying 19mm straps because a 20mm strap fits just fine and I have other 20mm watches that I can use the straps on. Not to mention that there are many more 20mm options than 19mm ones.


Thanks! Have some 20mm straps lying around so that is good news


----------



## aaroniusl

The Midnight Orion looks especially appealing in your photo.



TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 10326242


----------



## Thomas_Gage

jdptc said:


> Has anyone purchased the tangente 35 and regretted it - wished they'd gone for the 38mm?
> With the lug to lug width I know it gets tricky so thought I would ask. Love this watch but torn about the right size for a 6.5 to 6.75 wrist.


I can't say I bought the 35mm and regretted it, but I can say I bought the tangomat (38) and I love it. I have smaller wrists (6.5") as well so I was a bit worried at first, but I really am enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jango602

I'm really loving this piece. Lucky to have been able to get one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranxoren

Beautiful! Lucky you, I am dying to get one and constantly checking watchrecon
I was traveling when they went on sale sadly 

Let me know if you ever decide to sell (willing to give you some profit too of course  )



jango602 said:


> I'm really loving this piece. Lucky to have been able to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jango602

Ranxoren said:


> Beautiful! Lucky you, I am dying to get one and constantly checking watchrecon
> I was traveling when they went on sale sadly
> 
> Let me know if you ever decide to sell (willing to give you some profit too of course  )


Thanks for the compliment! Size is perfect for my 6.75" wrist; it wears really large for 38.5mm.

I'm based in Manila but travels to the Bay Area occasionally so I'll let you know once I can let it go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranxoren

Well turns out I lucked out as a member here (godfather0917) had a friend that sold me his unworn one!
It really felt like a Christmas miracle 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/godfather0917-man-3893618.html#post37024218

Definitely let me know when you're in town though 



jango602 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Size is perfect for my 6.75" wrist; it wears really large for 38.5mm.
> 
> I'm based in Manila but travels to the Bay Area occasionally so I'll let you know once I can let it go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTzero

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and a big fan of Nomos watches. I have an upcoming trip to Germany and I've heard that it's possible to get good discounts there. Does anybody have recommendations for authorized dealers in Frankfurt or Berlin? Also, how much discount would typically be offered? Thanks!


----------



## jango602

Ranxoren said:


> Well turns out I lucked out as a member here (godfather0917) had a friend that sold me his unworn one!
> It really felt like a Christmas miracle
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/godfather0917-man-3893618.html#post37024218
> 
> Definitely let me know when you're in town though


What a great story! Congratulations on your piece and happy new year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

I have a tangomate and am interested in the nonstick line. I love the watch but two things that annoy me (1) then rotor is incredibly loud and (2) the polished case scratches pretty easily (presumably polishes out just as easily. Anyone have both the early and new movements that can comment.


----------



## Baham

PTzero said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and a big fan of Nomos watches. I have an upcoming trip to Germany and I've heard that it's possible to get good discounts there. Does anybody have recommendations for authorized dealers in Frankfurt or Berlin? Also, how much discount would typically be offered? Thanks!


Go to Wempe. They will serve you espresso and chocolate and sell you a Nomos for a lot less than the US price, and then, well sorta, refund an additional 19%. I purchased a Metro Ganserve from Wempe in Vienna a couple of years ago. US price $3880. Wempe Vienna 2600€. Then walked down the street to Global Blue and got an addition 300€, or so back. And then you need to have a form stamped by EU Customs when leaving the EU. That's a "good discount".


----------



## RBleigh81

PTzero said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and a big fan of Nomos watches. I have an upcoming trip to Germany and I've heard that it's possible to get good discounts there. Does anybody have recommendations for authorized dealers in Frankfurt or Berlin? Also, how much discount would typically be offered? Thanks!


There's a Wempe with a great selection right in the FRA airport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Living in Berlin I doubt you will get a discount here. The watch may be cheaper compared to the US and tax back is annother + but discounts I doubt ? Would be totally surprised. ADs are to be found on the Nomos web site.
Recs: Wempe, Bucherer, Christ jeweler (boutique at the KaDeWe), Brose in Berlin-Spandau, Leicht (Hotel Adlon).


----------



## Armchair

CastorTroy3 said:


> I have a tangomate and am interested in the nonstick line.


Good ol' auto-correct!


----------



## Ranxoren

Thanks very much! I absolutely love it.
Happy New Year to you too!



jango602 said:


> What a great story! Congratulations on your piece and happy new year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtea

View attachment 10380530


----------



## occasionalnomad

Enjoying my Minimatik on a sunny Friday morning at work.


----------



## adamtea

^^^^^^^ stunning watch


----------



## RPJ

Tangente finally back from service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlco2

wow - was thinking about the metro gangserve before I saw this. the marketing images make it look very different.


----------



## BlueIn2Red

I spend a lot of time staring at the back of this Nomos ... quite beautiful!


----------



## bitethattire

AndyGarton said:


> I spend a lot of time staring at the back of this Nomos ... quite beautiful!


That's gorgeous! Super jealous of you...haha


----------



## bobohobo

My 7 months old Nomos Ludwig is +13 seconds after 24 hours. It used to be +3 seconds when I first bought it. Should I be concerned and what should I do to restore its accuracy?


----------



## alittle

Sounds magnetized.


----------



## TradlyCooper

I stopped at Tourneau after work last night to try on the Orion, to determine whether the 35 or 38 would be better for me, and came away very conflicted. I stupidly forgot to take a photo of the Orion 35, but I felt like it was just a tad smaller than I was looking for. they did not have the 38 in stock, so i checked out some other Nomos pieces. The Ahoi caught my eye, but wound up being a bit _too _large for me.






The image does the fit a bit of justice; from any angle other than straight down it looked like there was significant lug overhang. When I mentioned I was interested in the Orion 38, the salesman with me suggested I try on the Metro 38, just to get a size idea. I've seen the Metro online in the past, but it never really struck me as something I would enjoy wearing. That completely changed, I absolutely loved it. The look, the fit, everything.








Now I find myself conflicted. I _really_ like the midnight blue Orion with gold indices, and had been planning on waiting for one of those to come up for sale here or elsewhere, but after last night I'm really thinking about picking up a Metro isntead.


----------



## BlueIn2Red

alittle said:


> Sounds magnetized.


I'm not so sure (although it's worth a try) - normally a magnetised watch will run fast, and be a lot worse than 13 seconds out. I wouldn't be too concerned about 13 seconds. Is it consistent from day to day?


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

TradlyCooper said:


> I stopped at Tourneau after work last night to try on the Orion, to determine whether the 35 or 38 would be better for me, and came away very conflicted. I stupidly forgot to take a photo of the Orion 35, but I felt like it was just a tad smaller than I was looking for. they did not have the 38 in stock, so i checked out some other Nomos pieces. The Ahoi caught my eye, but wound up being a bit _too _large for me. ... Now I find myself conflicted. I _really_ like the midnight blue Orion with gold indices, and had been planning on waiting for one of those to come up for sale here or elsewhere, but after last night I'm really thinking about picking up a Metro instead.


The Orion has very long lugs, so the 38 wears pretty big for its size. If the 35 made you feel conflicted, that means it's in the ballpark of fitting you, which means the 38 is probably far too big. Anyone who the 38 would nicely fit would probably immediately think the 35 was way too small.

Based on how that Metro 38 looks on you - basically perfect, and without a lot of leeway for longer lugs - I'd say it's unlikely the Orion 38 will fit you well.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

bobohobo said:


> My 7 months old Nomos Ludwig is +13 seconds after 24 hours. It used to be +3 seconds when I first bought it. Should I be concerned and what should I do to restore its accuracy?


As others have said, a sudden change in accuracy that's very fast per day is usually a symptom of being magnetized. My Minimatik was magnetized once, making it jump from -7s/day to about +30s/day.

It's pretty easy for unshielded watches (most of them, unless they claim to be antimagnetic) to get magnetized if they come in contact with the strong NIB magnets found in a lot of today's magnetic electronic accessories, like iPad and Kindle covers or magnetic bag clasps.

It's easy to check if you have a magnetic compass: lay the compass on a flat surface until it stabilizes, take off the watch, and wave it over the compass. If it's magnetized, the compass needle will noticeably move.

Any watch service place should be able to demagnetize it in a few minutes for you. I decided to solve mine the lazy way: I bought a cheap camping compass and demagnetizer from Amazon, about $30 total, and trained myself to demagnetize my watches with a few YouTube videos. If you often wear a Nomos around an iPad, this may be a wise investment.

The only weird things about your symptom that may indicate it's NOT magnetized: you didn't say (and may not know) whether it's a sudden change or has slowly gotten worse over time (magnetized watches change suddenly), and magnetized watches are usually worse than +13s/day, in the ballpark of +30-60.


----------



## alittle

AndyGarton said:


> I'm not so sure (although it's worth a try) - normally a magnetised watch will run fast, and be a lot worse than 13 seconds out. I wouldn't be too concerned about 13 seconds. Is it consistent from day to day?


I totally agree. Definitely read that post too quickly. My bad.


----------



## TradlyCooper

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Based on how that Metro 38 looks on you - basically perfect, and without a lot of leeway for longer lugs - I'd say it's unlikely the Orion 38 will fit you well.


This is great insight, and I thought that might end up being the case. I suppose I will be turning my attention to the Metro, then! Certainly will be easier to find than would the limited Orion I was hoping to find. Thanks!


----------



## BlueIn2Red

alittle said:


> I totally agree. Definitely read that post too quickly. My bad.


Actually so did I! I thought he'd said it was running slow - still, 13 seconds probably isn't enough to indicate being magnetised. For the sake of not very much money on eBay though I'd try a demagnetiser - always a handy thing to have for a mechanical watch owner.


----------



## fishoop

Photoshoot, enjoy. Orion 38


----------



## animalman86

So I tried on the Weltzeit for the second time last week in Singapore, I had previously tried it on about 4 months ago in Australia. When I first tried on the watch I thought it was out my budget and didn't pay it too much attention. In the weeks and months following it really grew on me and after my budget changed I was sure this watch would be my next purchase. 
Trying it on this time, I immediately noticed the strap-case gap (I don't remember noticing this the first time) and found it a little bit off putting. However the detail on the dial is really striking in person and I find that pictures really do not do this watch justice. It does wear a little larger than anticipated (my wrists are 6.75") and it felt extremely comfortable on the wrist. The strap is quite hard to begin with and supposedly will soften out over time. The text on the outer ring is so delicate and intricate it really takes all of my attention and I find it quite mesmerising.

While in Singapore I spent quite a bit of time looking at other boutiques (Rolex, Omega, Zenith, JLC, Ulysse Nardin, IWC, GO etc) in an attempt to see if there were any other watches that _distracted_ me from Nomos. However when looking at style, price, quality, in-house movements and size of brand I was not really taken away from Nomos. There were several watches that I liked as much as the Weltzeit (JLC Master Geographic, Zenith El Primero Original etc) however at twice the cost they are out of my price range and in my eyes I do not find them to be twice as attractive.

On a side note I have travelled to Singapore several times before but this time I paid particular attention to what other people were wearing. I can tell you now I would have seen at least 30-40 Sub's on tourists and locals. This really solidified my preference for wearing a less known and smaller independent brand.

So why have I not purchased it yet? Because the other Nomos offerings are so good (Ahoi) and I want to be sure before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Achtungz

Hi guys I have a question about the shell cordovan strap that I purchased from Nomos. Is the strap suppose to feel smooth in all directions as you move your hand through it? In my case I find the strap only smooth when I move my finger towards the watch, when I move my finger along the strap towards the buckle it feels a bit rough. Is this normal?

I find everything else about the strap extremely nice, it's comfortable, soft curves around my wrist, but the rough feeling is throwing me off a bit. Thanks!!


----------



## anaplian

animalman86 said:


> So I tried on the Weltzeit for the second time last week in Singapore, I had previously tried it on about 4 months ago in Australia. When I first tried on the watch I thought it was out my budget and didn't pay it too much attention. In the weeks and months following it really grew on me and after my budget changed I was sure this watch would be my next purchase.
> Trying it on this time, I immediately noticed the strap-case gap (I don't remember noticing this the first time) and found it a little bit off putting. However the detail on the dial is really striking in person and I find that pictures really do not do this watch justice. It does wear a little larger than anticipated (my wrists are 6.75") and it felt extremely comfortable on the wrist. The strap is quite hard to begin with and supposedly will soften out over time. The text on the outer ring is so delicate and intricate it really takes all of my attention and I find it quite mesmerising.
> 
> While in Singapore I spent quite a bit of time looking at other boutiques (Rolex, Omega, Zenith, JLC, Ulysse Nardin, IWC, GO etc) in an attempt to see if there were any other watches that _distracted_ me from Nomos. However when looking at style, price, quality, in-house movements and size of brand I was not really taken away from Nomos. There were several watches that I liked as much as the Weltzeit (JLC Master Geographic, Zenith El Primero Original etc) however at twice the cost they are out of my price range and in my eyes I do not find them to be twice as attractive.
> 
> On a side note I have travelled to Singapore several times before but this time I paid particular attention to what other people were wearing. I can tell you now I would have seen at least 30-40 Sub's on tourists and locals. This really solidified my preference for wearing a less known and smaller independent brand.
> 
> So why have I not purchased it yet? Because the other Nomos offerings are so good (Ahoi) and I want to be sure before pulling the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 10643370


I also have 6.75" wrists and am considering the Weltzeit. I have a concern that the lug-to-lug length is too long though. It looks like, on your wrist at least, you can just pull it off without overhang.


----------



## dinkerson

Achtungz said:


> Hi guys I have a question about the shell cordovan strap that I purchased from Nomos. Is the strap suppose to feel smooth in all directions as you move your hand through it? In my case I find the strap only smooth when I move my finger towards the watch, when I move my finger along the strap towards the buckle it feels a bit rough. Is this normal?
> 
> I find everything else about the strap extremely nice, it's comfortable, soft curves around my wrist, but the rough feeling is throwing me off a bit. Thanks!!


Normal in my experience. The smooth, almost plasticky look and feel wears off pretty quickly as the strap develops some character and patina. Don't fight the roughness... these straps get better with a few miles on them.


----------



## Achtungz

dinkerson said:


> Normal in my experience. The smooth, almost plasticky look and feel wears off pretty quickly as the strap develops some character and patina. Don't fight the roughness... these straps get better with a few miles on them.


Thanks just what I wanted to hear. I switched the buckle out for a deployment and so far the strap has just been nothing but awesome!!


----------



## dukembla

anaplian said:


> I also have 6.75" wrists and am considering the Weltzeit. I have a concern that the lug-to-lug length is too long though. It looks like, on your wrist at least, you can just pull it off without overhang.


Same here, good info indeed.
My AD had almost every other models but not the Weltzeit. I also still think the diameter and lugs might be just a bit too much.

I received Nomos catalog today and what I really liked (along with the stories behind watchmaking) was the 1:1 photos of watch heads where one can easily check the L2L dimensions by simply measuring them with a ruler.


----------



## Baham

dukembla said:


> Same here, good info indeed.
> My AD had almost every other models but not the Weltzeit. I also still think the diameter and lugs might be just a bit too much.
> 
> I received Nomos catalog today and what I really liked (along with the stories behind watchmaking) was the 1:1 photos of watch heads where one can easily check the L2L dimensions by simply measuring them with a ruler.


it my recollection that the LtoL on a Weltzeit is 50mm. It just makes the cut on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## aaroniusl

My wrist is 6.75" or slightly smaller. Here's how it looks like on my wrist. Really loves the look of the Weltzeit!





Baham said:


> it my recollection that the LtoL on a Weltzeit is 50mm. It just makes the cut on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Lovely watch and lovely picture!


----------



## El-Duderino

Mint NOMOS Orion 38 Datum arrived today. Whoever owned this watch must have never worn it.

















And now my NOMOS trio is complete.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

3 is a perfect, prrime number. So are 5,7, and 11.


----------



## Armchair

I love Nomos' marketing. Other firms are too far up their own backsides in comparison.


----------



## TradlyCooper

jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion Midnight Edition


Man those are gorgeous. Even though I think my wrist is just a *tad* small for one, I can't help but mindlessly search for one for sale any time I see a photo of them. How do you find the blue of the dial in normal lighting conditions? Does it maintain its "blue-ness," or take on a darker look, closer to black?


----------



## lhawli

Orion is the ultimate dress watch from Nomos! All dress watches are minimalist and should not "scream." That's why you should always have another watch that is an every day / after work that isn't as "plain" as a dress watch.


----------



## animalman86

Anyone have an idea as to why the rear of a Weltzeit would be missing the engraving around the outside of the caseback?

See pic below with engraving, i just tried one on that did not have this.










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson

Nomos seems to be moving away from the typical case back verbiage. Neomatik series is very sparse, with just the model name and serial number lightly etched. Applying minimalism to both sides. 
I'm not certain, but it could be the newer pieces of even the old references will follow the same style.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I believe that's correct. I tried on a blue Weltzeit recently (Wempe NYC) that had nearly nothing inscribed on the back. If I remember correctly, it was just a single 3- or 4-digit number in the bottom center, where the "919" was in your photo (I assume the serial number within either the whole Zurich family or the blue Weltzeit model in particular).


----------



## PTzero

I just got my Tangomat GMT a few days ago from Dominik at MyChrono. Thanks everyone for the recommendation to MyChrono. Service was great and shipping was very fast. I ordered the Nomos fabric strap also and love it.


----------



## fuzzysquid

Does anyone have their Tangente Nachtblau on a different color strap? Mine just arrived this morning (pictures to come!) and I assumed I would put it on a spare brown nomos strap I have, since I don't like black + blue, but to my surprise the brown doesn't look good at all. I'm now thinking a lighter strap, maybe a grey or camel...


----------



## TradlyCooper

I've gone and done it! I have just sent payment on a Nomos from a private seller on Chrono24. It might take awhile to arrive from Germany, but I will most certainly be posting photos when it arrives.

My only concern is the strap size. The watch is shipping with a Medium strap, and I worry it might be too big. My wrist measures roughly 6.5 inches around. Nomos fans with similar wrist sizes, what strap size do you wear?


----------



## Mcmartini

TradlyCooper said:


> I've gone and done it! I have just sent payment on a Nomos from a private seller on Chrono24. It might take awhile to arrive from Germany, but I will most certainly be posting photos when it arrives.
> 
> My only concern is the strap size. The watch is shipping with a Medium strap, and I worry it might be too big. My wrist measures roughly 6.5 inches around. Nomos fans with similar wrist sizes, what strap size do you wear?


Well, I think most people wear the small size. I have tried the medium one and it has been too big. I have the same size. When I ordered the watch I asked Nomos to switch it to small one. That is the perfect one for 6,5 inch.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Mcmartini said:


> Well, I think most people wear the small size. I have tried the medium one and it has been too big. I have the same size. When I ordered the watch I asked Nomos to switch it to small one. That is the perfect one for 6,5 inch.


I have a 6.5" wrist. I wear a club 701 with the small strap. I'm in the second smallest hole. So sad.


----------



## Mcmartini

chuasam said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist. I wear a club 701 with the small strap. I'm in the second smallest hole. So sad.


I wear 703 and in the second or sometimes in the third smallest hole. I am pretty happy with that. Do you think of a smaller strap (XS)?


----------



## rokoce

My wrist is 7.4", and I wear the M strap on the smallest hole on my Orion Datum. I wonder who actually wears L or even XL straps?

Another info that may be useful for some of you: I'm considering getting Club Automat Datum Dunkel, so I asked Nomos about its lug to lug size (and Orion Datum for comparison). They gave me the following measurements:

Club Automat Datum dunkel: 53 mm

Orion 38 Datum: 48 mm


----------



## htjouster

Same here. I have a Tangente 38 & 6.75" wrist, and use the 2nd smallest hole on a S strap.


----------



## PTzero

My wrist is also about 6.5". I got the S fabric strap on my Tangomat GMT. Wearing it on the next to smallest hole.


----------



## TradlyCooper

Thanks so much for the replies, everyone! It sounds like I will definitely need to replace the strap when it arrives. I really like the look of the velour Nomos straps, but I wish the brown shell strap they offer was a bit of a lighter shade. Anybody have recommendations for a slightly lighter brown shell strap?


----------



## animalman86

So I got back to Singapore a few weeks ago and picked up a Weltzeit from Watches of Switzerland on Orchard Road. I would recommend anyone in Singapore visit WOS as I found the staff very friendly, helpful, and were very open to negotiating. Jackie was very professional without being 'pushy' and also gave me a couple of small gifts/services that really made the whole experience exceptional.

I have been eyeing this watch off for over 6 months and it is great to finally be able to pull the trigger.

The fine detail of the watch is really quite incredible and I find myself looking at it for long periods of time. The minute hand is much longer than the hour hand and the way it meets the minute indexes, along with the sharpness of the hands makes it an extremely legible and good looking watch. The small blocks of blue along the 5 min increments and the red triangle at the home time just deliver enough 'pop' to the dial to really make it stand out. The font on the city-dial is interesting and sharp which adds to the classyness of the watch.

The rear of the watch is just as fascinating to look at and you can the detailing in the finish is outstanding, especially for the price.

My wrists are 6.75" and I think in the shop I was on the second biggest hole on the small sized strap, Jackie was kind enough to swap out the buckle part of the strap for a medium and retain the other side of the strap as a small which means I am now on the second smallest hole. The colour strap is quite overpowering but it is also very comfortable and softened up quite quickly only after wearing it for a few days. The watch sits very flat on my wrist and for some reason I no longer notice the lug-case gap that I initially found quite obvious.

Accuracy-wise I am gaining about 2-3 seconds per 24 hours which is great and I contrary to what others have said I find the movement very quiet and can leave it on my bedside table at night. I am unable to do this with my Sinn U1-T which I find much louder (think freight train) and needs to be 'dampened' on something soft when put down.

Obligatory picture


----------



## mwheatley

Hi, I'm new to this club. Just arrived last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## zetaplus93

TradlyCooper said:


> Thanks so much for the replies, everyone! It sounds like I will definitely need to replace the strap when it arrives. I really like the look of the velour Nomos straps, but I wish the brown shell strap they offer was a bit of a lighter shade. Anybody have recommendations for a slightly lighter brown shell strap?


I also have 6.5" wrists and wear my 35mm Orion a bit loose with the third last hole of the short strap.



















You might want to check out this seller who seems to have straps very similar to the Nomos shell cordovan (thanks uvalaw2005!):

http://m.ebay.com/itm/351818883691?_mwBanner=1

They also seem to have velour straps too.

I'm going to try them out soon and see if they're any good...


----------



## uvalaw2005

zetaplus93 said:


> XS Cordovan Shell Horween Uhrband 17,18,19, 20mm 2. WAHL schwarz braun Germany | eBay
> 
> They also seem to have velour straps too.
> 
> I'm going to try them out soon and see if they're any good...


I've purchased both the cordovan and velour straps from that seller and found them indistinguishable from OEM Nomos.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

For whatever it's worth:


I have 6.75" wrists and need the S strap for most Nomoses
Their online store has a strap-length calculator that has been extremely accurate for me. You tell it exactly which watch and how big your wrist is, and it tells you which strap length works for that combo.


----------



## aaroniusl

Great to see another proud owner of the Weltzeit. Congrats on that Weltzeit! IMO this is one of the most unique and striking Nomos.

I agree with your recommendation of WOS at Orchard Road Singapore. I bought my Weltzeit Nachblau there last year and their service was excellent and like what you mentioned, not pushy. For the price, the Weltzeit really punches far and beyond its weight. The details of the watch are really something to behold, accuracy-wise mine is more or less like yours, except mine is losing 2-3 secs a day instead of gaining.

Here are some pics of my Weltzeit. Wear yours in good health!







animalman86 said:


> So I got back to Singapore a few weeks ago and picked up a Weltzeit from Watches of Switzerland on Orchard Road. I would recommend anyone in Singapore visit WOS as I found the staff very friendly, helpful, and were very open to negotiating. Jackie was very professional without being 'pushy' and also gave me a couple of small gifts/services that really made the whole experience exceptional.
> 
> I have been eyeing this watch off for over 6 months and it is great to finally be able to pull the trigger.
> 
> The fine detail of the watch is really quite incredible and I find myself looking at it for long periods of time. The minute hand is much longer than the hour hand and the way it meets the minute indexes, along with the sharpness of the hands makes it an extremely legible and good looking watch. The small blocks of blue along the 5 min increments and the red triangle at the home time just deliver enough 'pop' to the dial to really make it stand out. The font on the city-dial is interesting and sharp which adds to the classyness of the watch.
> 
> The rear of the watch is just as fascinating to look at and you can the detailing in the finish is outstanding, especially for the price.
> 
> My wrists are 6.75" and I think in the shop I was on the second biggest hole on the small sized strap, Jackie was kind enough to swap out the buckle part of the strap for a medium and retain the other side of the strap as a small which means I am now on the second smallest hole. The colour strap is quite overpowering but it is also very comfortable and softened up quite quickly only after wearing it for a few days. The watch sits very flat on my wrist and for some reason I no longer notice the lug-case gap that I initially found quite obvious.
> 
> Accuracy-wise I am gaining about 2-3 seconds per 24 hours which is great and I contrary to what others have said I find the movement very quiet and can leave it on my bedside table at night. I am unable to do this with my Sinn U1-T which I find much louder (think freight train) and needs to be 'dampened' on something soft when put down.
> 
> Obligatory picture
> 
> 10975530
> 10975738


----------



## animalman86

aaroniusl said:


> Great to see another proud owner of the Weltzeit. Congrats on that Weltzeit! IMO this is one of the most unique and striking Nomos.
> 
> I agree with your recommendation of WOS at Orchard Road Singapore. I bought my Weltzeit Nachblau there last year and their service was excellent and like what you mentioned, not pushy. For the price, the Weltzeit really punches far and beyond its weight. The details of the watch are really something to behold, accuracy-wise mine is more or less like yours, except mine is losing 2-3 secs a day instead of gaining.
> 
> Here are some pics of my Weltzeit. Wear yours in good health!


Thank you for your kind words.

Watch seems to have settled in now and is running at around +1 sec per day over 6 days. Very impressed.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

Yours seems to be dead accurate. Mine always run slow at -2/-3 secs per day.



animalman86 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Watch seems to have settled in now and is running at around +1 sec per day over 6 days. Very impressed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

Just ordered my second Nomos. Adding a Club Automat to go along with my Orion 38 Datum Can't wait!


----------



## coelacanth

I've had Tangente 35, Ludwig 33, Metro Datum Gangreserve in the past, but had been Nomos-less for a year or so and terribly missed it. Finally I'm back in the club with Minimatik. It is a so much watch in a small package. I should add that Topper (WUS sponsor) was fantastic to deal with.


----------



## marker2037

Rocking my new brown shell cordovan strap today. I like the combo and love changing straps on this watch.


----------



## ILuvSubs

Hi everyone,

A newbie and first post here. Thanks for a great informative thread!

I'm thinking of getting a Nomos Metro Neomatik Nachtblau. One concern I have is the legibility of the rhodium-plated hands against the midnight blue dial. 

A question to WUS members who own a Nachtblau - Do you have any issues with reading the time?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kthung

coelacanth said:


> I've had Tangente 35, Ludwig 33, Metro Datum Gangreserve in the past, but had been Nomos-less for a year or so and terribly missed it. Finally I'm back in the club with Minimatik. It is a so much watch in a small package. I should add that Topper (WUS sponsor) was fantastic to deal with.


Looks great! Been really considering trading my Tangente 35 for a minimatik

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## faiien

Hope they release a Weltzeit with a date at baselworld this year >.<


----------



## Baham

ILuvSubs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> A question to WUS members who own a Nachtblau - Do you have any issues with reading the time?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Only in dim light.


----------



## garthb4903

Which Nomos for daily business wear with a suit? I have a 6.5" wrist and want something 35-40mm, thanks!


----------



## fuzzysquid

ILuvSubs said:


> A question to WUS members who own a Nachtblau - Do you have any issues with reading the time?


So far only in low light, like last night at the bar.

Oh and I answered my own strap question from a while back. I think it looks pretty good on a light colored strap...


----------



## chris01

garthb4903 said:


> Which Nomos for daily business wear with a suit? I have a 6.5" wrist and want something 35-40mm, thanks!


Just about any Nomos model fits that spec, so how can anybody else pick the best option for you. Why not make your own decision about whichever one you like the look of? Have you browsed their excellent web site?
NOMOS Glashütte-fine mechanical timepieces


----------



## ILuvSubs

Baham said:


> Only in dim light.





fuzzysquid said:


> So far only in low light, like last night at the bar.


Thank you both for your responses! I'll try on the Nachtblau, silver dial Neomatik and the Gangreserve at the AD and see which Metro takes my fancy...


----------



## ILuvSubs

ILuvSubs said:


> Thank you both for your responses! I'll try on the Nachtblau, silver dial Neomatik and the Gangreserve at the AD and see which Metro takes my fancy...


The neomatik Nachtblau took my fancy in the end. Thanks for everyone's advice. She's a beauty!


----------



## Philip Loftus

I have an 8 inch wrist and a taste for solid watches. Today in Yodobashi camera in Shinjuku I tried on a Ludwig , not because of wanting one but because it was the only model in stock similar in size (?) to the Weltzeit, which I do want.

Could any World Timer owners kindly comment on the similarities or lack thereof? To me owning a DK101 and a Muhle Terranaut Trail and before that a Navitimer World and a Volna, the Ludwig seemed a tad insubstantial. True too of the World Timer?

Because I love the city disk, home time dial and the whole layout of the piece it might be easy enough to overlook the lack of heft- if it exists. Plus the DUW 5201 is a bit of a draw. Did anyone experience initial disappointment they quickly got over (or didn't).

All info gratefully rec'd.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Philip Loftus said:


> I have an 8 inch wrist and a taste for solid watches. Today in Yodobashi camera in Shinjuku I tried on a Ludwig , not because of wanting one but because it was the only model in stock similar in size (?) to the Weltzeit, which I do want.
> 
> Could any World Timer owners kindly comment on the similarities or lack thereof? To me owning a DK101 and a Muhle Terranaut Trail and before that a Navitimer World and a Volna, the Ludwig seemed a tad insubstantial. True too of the World Timer?
> 
> Because I love the city disk, home time dial and the whole layout of the piece it might be easy enough to overlook the lack of heft- if it exists. Plus the DUW 5201 is a bit of a draw. Did anyone experience initial disappointment they quickly got over (or didn't).
> 
> All info gratefully rec'd.


I don't own a Weltzeit yet (want one, and tried them on a few times), but I'm sure the owners will show up soon and give you a more informed answer. In the meantime, you're stuck with me! 

Your impression of the Ludwig as "a tad insubstantial" most likely would not apply to the Weltzeit. The Ludwig is *significantly* thinner, with a *very* rounded case design, and most of them are manual-wind with no complications. (And if you ask me, the Ludwig is a bit of a niche taste once you see it in person. The lugs make sizing difficult, and the blend of traditional and modern styling doesn't work for everyone. I'd wager it's probably their least-selling model line, possibly even including the gold ones.)

Zurich Weltzeit feels really great to me. It's thick (but not too thick), substantial, and with noticeably more wrist presence, yet relatively true to size - the 40mm Ludwig Automatic looks a bit too large to me in person, while the 40mm Weltzeit looks just right for a 40mm watch. It's also clearly a 40mm design from the start, whereas you can tell the Ludwig is a 35mm design that they've scaled up to larger sizes due to market demand.

Try one on in person if possible. If not, try to find a dealer with a regular Zurich or at least an Ahoi to try on, because those will be much closer in dimensions and style to the Weltzeit than the Ludwig was.

(And for whatever it's worth, both colors look nice in person, but the Nachtblau unquestionably looks better to me.)


----------



## Philip Loftus

Thanks for the informed reply UnfortunateDateWindow, exactly what I was asking about- and hoping to hear. 
I'm new to Nomos appreciation so the background on the Ludwig was also very interesting.
Surprisingly Nomos doesn't seem that well represented here, although you'd expect otherwise. There appears to be just one Weltzeit in Tokyo according to several ad's I phoned, it's a hike to get there, more than an hour on the train, silver-dialed (I agree about the blue), and ¥631,000 as opposed to Chrono24 prices which work out at ¥495,000!


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Philip Loftus said:


> There appears to be just one Weltzeit in Tokyo according to several ad's I phoned, it's a hike to get there, more than an hour on the train, silver-dialed (I agree about the blue), and ¥631,000 as opposed to Chrono24 prices which work out at ¥495,000!


Not many dealers carry it, and there aren't many Chrono24 listings for it most of the time. That said, if you're willing to take the risk on a used one, they come up for sale on forums like this (search them all with WatchRecon!) pretty regularly for about 50-60% of their retail price. If I get one, that's how I'll get it. (But I've had the luxury of trying one on in person and knowing it fits and I like it.)


----------



## TradlyCooper

Apologies if this discussion has happened elsewhere, but it looks like Nomos is hinting at a sports watch at Basel (based on their instagram post: "...we wouldn't want to sneeze all over our new watches, would we? Though, and we can't say much more: they can withstand a lot worse."). What do you think they're alluding to? A totally new model? New variant on the Ahoi or Club? I'd love to see a slightly smaller Ahoi, but I'm sure whatever it is they're hinting at will be awesome!


----------



## StufflerMike

TradlyCooper said:


> Apologies if this discussion has happened elsewhere, but it looks like Nomos is hinting at a sports watch at Basel (based on their instagram post: "...we wouldn't want to sneeze all over our new watches, would we? Though, and we can't say much more: they can withstand a lot worse."). What do you think they're alluding to? A totally new model? New variant on the Ahoi or Club? I'd love to see a slightly smaller Ahoi, but I'm sure whatever it is they're hinting at will be awesome!


One of them being the "new" Campus, a pimped Club. And indeed there's another thread.


----------



## X2-Elijah

And the other might be the fabled Bezelled Ahoi...


----------



## TradlyCooper

stuffler said:


> One of them being the "new" Campus, a pimped Club. And indeed there's another thread.


Ah yeah, I saw the other thread right after making my comment. Not really a fan of the Campus series. Hopefully that's not the best they have to show.

In other news, this afternoon I finally _officially_ became a member of the NOMOS community! I received an Orion Himmelblau in the mail. It came on the stock black leather strap, but that was a bit too big for my wrists, so I switched it out with a (supposedly) 18mm beige suede strap from the ebay seller mentioned earlier in this thread. I love the color combination, but the strap is definitely a couple mm narrower than 18mm, which gives it a rather ugly gap. I've got another strap (brown shell) on the way from the same ebay seller, I'm hoping it doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## jaxify

Hello, not sure where to post this question, but can someone recommend a strap for the Grey colored Nomos Metro Datum ? Thanks!


----------



## OedipusFlex

TradlyCooper said:


> Ah yeah, I saw the other thread right after making my comment. Not really a fan of the Campus series. Hopefully that's not the best they have to show.
> 
> In other news, this afternoon I finally _officially_ became a member of the NOMOS community! I received an Orion Himmelblau in the mail. It came on the stock black leather strap, but that was a bit too big for my wrists, so I switched it out with a (supposedly) 18mm beige suede strap from the ebay seller mentioned earlier in this thread. I love the color combination, but the strap is definitely a couple mm narrower than 18mm, which gives it a rather ugly gap. I've got another strap (brown shell) on the way from the same ebay seller, I'm hoping it doesn't have the same problem.
> 
> View attachment 11247226


That dial is absolutely beautiful- it reminds me of my room growing up. Congrats!

I as well just joined the Nomos Family with a Club, and while I'm sure the love will last, could someone point me in the direction of the aforementioned "campus" thread? What's that all about? I feel the need to become informed and have opinions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradlyCooper

Thanks for the warm welcome, and congrats on your own Nomos! I believe the thread in question is https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-goes-cali-4149210.html

I'm a bit put off by the whole California dial thing, with the mix of Roman numerals and Latin numbers. Quirky, sure, but definitely not for me.


----------



## OedipusFlex

TradlyCooper said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, and congrats on your own Nomos! I believe the thread in question is https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-goes-cali-4149210.html
> 
> I'm a bit put off by the whole California dial thing, with the mix of Roman numerals and Latin numbers. Quirky, sure, but definitely not for me.


Many thanks, I'll take a look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Unfortunately this descibes the looks well.



stuffler said:


> the "new" Campus, a pimped Club.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

TradlyCooper said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, and congrats on your own Nomos! I believe the thread in question is https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-goes-cali-4149210.html
> 
> I'm a bit put off by the whole California dial thing, with the mix of Roman numerals and Latin numbers. Quirky, sure, but definitely not for me.


Hi there and welcome to the Nomos club - I saw your Orion over at /r/watches earlier, and I must say that dial is indeed wonderful.

Now for the Cali Club, I like it, especially the Nacht with the dark dial. But I really hope they introduce something else too.


----------



## Armchair

New Ahoi Neomatiks with 36mm cases: NOMOS Glashütte • Aqua Serie


----------



## unfriendlyneighbour

I just joined to say that Ahoi neomatik signalblau/rot watches are stunning on the blue-black strap.


----------



## Dooberfloober

I really like the looks of the new club minimatiks, even the signal red and signal blue. But the campus just isn't for me. I was surprised --after the talk of "subsidizing" the cost-- that it's only 50 USD less. I expected 100, tbh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X JBM X

Wound up taking 2 Nomos watches in on trade within the past week...

a Ludwig 38 Datum and an Orion Datum. One of them is being listed, the other my wife has decided she wants. 

Truthfully, that's probably the best situation - I've been pushing her to get a decent watch since I got into this business, and she's continually refused, saying that a Daniel Wellington was what she wanted... and alas, she's found what she was looking for in a Nomos.


----------



## Asylv019

Has anyone ever ordered a Nomos from Ace Jewellers? I'm considering picking up a Club Campus 38 in dark grey and getting it shipped to Canada. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## bipyjamas

Asylv019 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a Nomos from Ace Jewellers? I'm considering picking up a Club Campus 38 in dark grey and getting it shipped to Canada. Any input would be appreciated.


Yes, I ordered from Ace a couple of times and have had very positive experiences each time. They're very good with their communication and both times shipped via UPS so tracking and delivery is super fast.

If I remember right it was roughly 3-4 days door to door provided they have the item in stock.

Purchased a Club myself recently which they didn't have in stock so they had to get it in from Nomos, which worked out well as I was able to ask them to have it fitted with the short strap. Came with stamped warranty cards etc, so no worries there.

Incidentally, is it just me or has Nomos bumped their prices up quite dramatically recently?


----------



## Dale Vito

here's a few pics of the novelties;


----------



## Asylv019

bipyjamas said:


> Asylv019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered a Nomos from Ace Jewellers? I'm considering picking up a Club Campus 38 in dark grey and getting it shipped to Canada. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ordered from Ace a couple of times and have had very positive experiences each time. They're very good with their communication and both times shipped via UPS so tracking and delivery is super fast.
> 
> If I remember right it was roughly 3-4 days door to door provided they have the item in stock.
> 
> Purchased a Club myself recently which they didn't have in stock so they had to get it in from Nomos, which worked out well as I was able to ask them to have it fitted with the short strap. Came with stamped warranty cards etc, so no worries there.
> 
> Incidentally, is it just me or has Nomos bumped their prices up quite dramatically recently?
Click to expand...

I've noticed the same thing, at least on the Nomos store shipping to Canada. Exchange rates from EUR to CAD are favourable, which is why I'm looking at European ADs.


----------



## dji27

Concern about the new smaller Ahoi: while the original wears large--perhaps a little too large--the proportions on the smaller Ahoi seem a little off. The dial seems crowded and less clean, especially with the additional text.


----------



## Dale Vito

Here's the best swag of BaselWorld: the Mykita for Nomos sunglasses. Hand made in Germany, limited edition of 301 pieces. Pure delight!










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

dji27 said:


> Concern about the new smaller Ahoi: while the original wears large--perhaps a little too large--the proportions on the smaller Ahoi seem a little off. The dial seems crowded and less clean, especially with the additional text.


I really want to see it in person for this reason: I suspect it's going to be too small on me, but the 40mm Ahoi looked a bit too big, so maybe it'll be right?


----------



## dhtjr

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> I really want to see it in person for this reason: I suspect it's going to be too small on me, but the 40mm Ahoi looked a bit too big, so maybe it'll be right?


I've noticed a similar trend with a few other brands, most notably Tudor. Last year they released the Black Bay 36, which I find too small. Now they come out with the Black Bay 41, which is too big. I don't get it. Is there something wrong with 38 or 39? Sheesh. I get that the DUW3001 is a smaller caliber, but would it look terrible in a slightly bigger 37-38mm case? I don't know, maybe the 36 will look ok with the all-dial design, and hopefully the local Tourneau will get one in soon to try on for size.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Dale Vito said:


> Here's the best swag of BaselWorld: the Mykita for Nomos sunglasses. Hand made in Germany, limited edition of 301 pieces. Pure delight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


As the Germans say : Scheiße!
I want those sunglasses.


----------



## GregoryD

I'm loving the Club neomatiks, especially the signalblau.

I'm not loving the $USD markup. The watch retails for 2420 Euro including VAT (about $2580 USD), but the US retail price is $3160...


----------



## imaCoolRobot

GregoryD said:


> I'm loving the Club neomatiks, especially the signalblau.
> 
> I'm not loving the $USD markup. The watch retails for 2420 Euro including VAT (about $2580 USD), but the US retail price is $3160...


Buy it on chrono24. You get the Euro price minus the VAT. But you have to pay for shipping and insurance.


----------



## GregoryD

chuasam said:


> Buy it on chrono24. You get the Euro price minus the VAT. But you have to pay for shipping and insurance.


I'll give that a look, thanks. I feel kinda bad for US Nomos ADs since they're the ones getting screwed, because US buyers will circumvent them.

I'm envious of you guys up north, you can get a Club neomatik for $2133 USD, a full thousand bucks cheaper than we can in the US.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

GregoryD said:


> I'll give that a look, thanks. I feel kinda bad for US Nomos ADs since they're the ones getting screwed, because US buyers will circumvent them.
> 
> I'm envious of you guys up north, you can get a Club neomatik for $2133 USD, a full thousand bucks cheaper than we can in the US.


I paid €750 for my new Club 701. Plus €83 shipping and insurance. Plus CAD 200 tax. Total was still CAD 400 less than the AD.


----------



## Asylv019

chuasam said:


> I paid ?750 for my new Club 701. Plus ?83 shipping and insurance. Plus CAD 200 tax. Total was still CAD 400 less than the AD.


Can you PM me which dealer or seller you went through? I'm in a similar situation shopping for a club (703 or campus 38) through European ADs to ship to Canada.


----------



## Penfold36

Asylv019 said:


> Can you PM me which dealer or seller you went through? I'm in a similar situation shopping for a club (703 or campus 38) through European ADs to ship to Canada.


This thread should help you out.

Buying Nomos from German Chrono24 sellers


----------



## ILuvSubs

Just thought I'd let the Metro fans know there is now a no-date no-power reserve manual wind Metro 38 available on the Nomos online store

It comes with a steel case back (like the Hodinkee limited edition but without the chronometer writing) or sapphire case back and also with a grey dial. 

It's the cheapest Metro, so worth a look.


----------



## OedipusFlex

ILuvSubs said:


> Just thought I'd let the Metro fans know there is now a no-date no-power reserve manual wind Metro 38 available on the Nomos online store
> 
> It comes with a steel case back (like the Hodinkee limited edition but without the chronometer writing) or sapphire case back and also with a grey dial.
> 
> It's the cheapest Metro, so worth a look.


I was looking at this the other day as well. It's pretty cool, though I did love the power reserve. Apparently this model in blue just won another red dot design award. Nice to know that someone with a ribbon somewhere appreciates the design as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iffyjiffyskippy

Either a Nomos Orion (white dial) or spending extra dollars, the Nomos Zurich (non-GMT).


----------



## Dale Vito

I was just browsing the Dr. Crott #95 catalogue and noticed these two  ;















for those interested, full catalogue in pdf at http://www.uhren-muser.de/de/documents/Crott_95_D.pdf

The NOMOS forefathers at lot 75 & lot 76.

Have a great day Nomies!


----------



## Dale Vito

two different takes on a travelers watch during last night's drinks;


----------



## Chrikelnel

This is going to sound dumb, but could anyone tell me the color of the hands on the original light dial club. I'm partially colorblind and can't tell if it's red or orange.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Chrikelnel said:


> This is going to sound dumb, but could anyone tell me the color of the hands on the original light dial club. I'm partially colorblind and can't tell if it's red or orange.


I would call it an orange


----------



## Chrikelnel

chuasam said:


> I would call it an orange


Too bad, I was hoping for a red.


----------



## OedipusFlex

Chrikelnel said:


> Too bad, I was hoping for a red.


I would say it is also an orange, but functionally acts as red- if that makes any sense. When I'm wearing a outfit, a shirt with red, it picks up the hue nicely. The magic of the color is that it's not so garish to clash with true red.

Hope that helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

Dale Vito said:


> I was just browsing the Dr. Crott #95 catalogue and noticed these two  ;
> 
> for those interested, full catalogue in pdf at http://www.uhren-muser.de/de/documents/Crott_95_D.pdf
> 
> The NOMOS forefathers at lot 75 & lot 76.
> 
> Have a great day Nomies!


This is great, thanks for posting!!


----------



## tomant_123

Tried the Club campus at an AD last weekend. I'm still struggling with the California style...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Vito

tomant_123 said:


> Tried the Club campus at an AD last weekend. I'm still struggling with the California style...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


Well, there's always the 701 / 703... it does look great on you though!


----------



## Dale Vito

Opposite ends of NOMOS - at least in terms of pricing.


----------



## tomant_123

Dale Vito said:


> Well, there's always the 701 / 703... it does look great on you though!


Tried these on as well.But they felt way too small...I was a little suprised by this since I have for example a vintage diver that's only 35mm without crown and this wears perfect. I figured the smaller bezel on the club would make it bigger. But since it's also limited in height, it only had very little wrist presence. That would only leave the date version, but paying 500 EUR extra for a date version I don't want...


----------



## MrDanno

Agreed that the club picks up reds from your outfit:









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomant_123

Looks great on you!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Chrikelnel said:


> Too bad, I was hoping for a red.


It wasn't half a year ago when I was hoping for anything but Orange...but
if it makes you feel any better...the RGB values are 233/67/56 (pure red is 255/0/0)


----------



## Alda_cz

nomos and horween dublin


----------



## robhaa

tomant_123 said:


> Tried the Club campus at an AD last weekend. I'm still struggling with the California style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


I really want to love the CA style, but can't. I've been thinking of buying a birth year Club Campus for my newborn daughter and give it to her as she graduates college (long term, yeah) - but struggling with the CA style...


----------



## tomant_123

robhaa said:


> I really want to love the CA style, but can't. I've been thinking of buying a birth year Club Campus for my newborn daughter and give it to her as she graduates college (long term, yeah) - but struggling with the CA style...


Nothing stops you from doing this with the regular club of course  . In the end the whole "campus" thing is nothing more then marketing...


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## sfnomos

robhaa said:


> I really want to love the CA style, but can't. I've been thinking of buying a birth year Club Campus for my newborn daughter and give it to her as she graduates college (long term, yeah) - but struggling with the CA style...


I felt the same way. What in the hell are you doing Nomos?! The only reference point I had for California dials was Panerai, and that's a world away from Nomos (though I do love the PAM620: 42mm Radiomir 1940s - it's pretty elegant). But then I saw this on ebay: an old vintage bubble back Rolex, and it created a new reference point and from there I started to love the new Nomos. Both seem fun and playful - and if you can embrace that, you might grow to love it too.
















I'm still more in love with the new Club neomatiks, and I have the Atlantik on order - but if someone gifted me the California, I'd be thrilled!


----------



## sfnomos

robhaa said:


> I really want to love the CA style, but can't. I've been thinking of buying a birth year Club Campus for my newborn daughter and give it to her as she graduates college (long term, yeah) - but struggling with the CA style...


Part 2: Since this is a gift for your daughter, specifically. I have three Nomos watches I'd be considering:

1. The Champagner Orion Neomatik








2. The Champagner Minimatik








3. The Orion Rose 35mm (as long as you don't think it's stereotypical - i don't think it is, i think it's simply beautiful!)
This is a picture of the 33mm because I prefer it with the beige band.


----------



## Dooberfloober

sfnomos said:


> But then I saw this on ebay: an old vintage bubble back Rolex, and it created a new reference point and from there I started to love the new Nomos. Both seem fun and playful - and if you can embrace that, you might grow to love it too.
> 
> View attachment 11543658
> 
> View attachment 11543674


I agree that the cali is playful. However, the Rolex you found has the more "traditional" dial with 4 arabics and 4 romans. Just 2 romans still feels off to me.


----------



## sfnomos

Dooberfloober said:


> I agree that the cali is playful. However, the Rolex you found has the more "traditional" dial with 4 arabics and 4 romans. Just 2 romans still feels off to me.


Agreed! Watch vs Watch, the Rolex pulls it off better. It's more that the bubble back elevated the California Club to, say, position 4 or 5 on my Nomos wish list from before where it didn't even make the cut.

Speaking of, my Top 3 on the Nomos wishlist...

1. Club Atlantik
2. Ahoi Signalblau 
3. Zurich weltzeit nachtblau


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Alda_cz said:


>


Oh dear. I neeed a new strap now


----------



## Dale Vito




----------



## jupiter6

chuasam said:


> Oh dear. I neeed a new strap now


Me too, these pics have ruined my standard strap on my Club.


----------



## robhaa

sfnomos said:


> Part 2: Since this is a gift for your daughter, specifically. I have three Nomos watches I'd be considering


Great suggestions, thanks. I'm leaning towards 3, more versatile. I have to remember I have no idea what kind of person she'll be in 20 years


----------



## sfnomos

robhaa said:


> Great suggestions, thanks. I'm leaning towards 3, more versatile. I have to remember I have no idea what kind of person she'll be in 20 years


I'm happy to help! And I love your idea!!

I have a three-year old son, and so some day (hopefully many, many years from now) he'll inherit a watch from me (that said, I'd recommend the same for a daughter, so she'll always have a physical token of her father). But if I had a daughter and wanted to buy a watch for when she turns 21 (like some fathers do with wine for their child's birth year), I'd definitely choose the Orion Rose. I put the other two before it because the Orion comes only as a hand-wound version, where the other two are automatics. I love hand-wounds, but as you say, who knows who you're daughter will become.

Whichever you choose, your daughter is already incredibly lucky to have a father who cares for her so much!


----------



## sfnomos

Somehow my last post got duplicated - so overwriting to remove confusion...


----------



## happyrock

I have a 36mm Club, and absolutely love it, but really thinking of letting it go to fund a Tudor Black Bay 36mm. Honestly love my Club, but really wish it had a lume on it. The new Club Neomatik Atlantik is honestly my perfect Nomos, but can't justfiy that price right now. If I do get the BB, I'm almost certain I'll pick up another Nomos second hand down the line.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

happyrock said:


> I have a 36mm Club, and absolutely love it, but really thinking of letting it go to fund a Tudor Black Bay 36mm. Honestly love my Club, but really wish it had a lume on it. The new Club Neomatik Atlantik is honestly my perfect Nomos, but can't justfiy that price right now. If I do get the BB, I'm almost certain I'll pick up another Nomos second hand down the line.


Don't do it. I have the Club. Tried the Tudor. The club is the superior watch.


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## col

shelfcompact: is that the 38 mm or 35 mm version?


----------



## Ursus

Alda_cz said:


>


Love this one. What exact version is this? Cant seem to find it on the site?


----------



## OedipusFlex

Ursus said:


> Love this one. What exact version is this? Cant seem to find it on the site?


Should be the club 38 automat Dunkel. Dial looks especially dark in this picture however, and def a third party strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

I would say 36 mm manual Club, automatic models have numerals in seconds sub-dial.

And case sizes are:
- 36 mm manual
- 38,5 mm manual date
- 40 mm automatic
- 41,5 mm automatic date



OedipusFlex said:


> Should be the club 38 automat Dunkel.


Manual:









Automatic:


----------



## Baham

Actually it's a Club Dunkel Datum 38.5 manual wind. The Dunkel version is no longer in production. About $1500 on the used market.


----------



## Fantasio

So true, can't understand how I missed the date window. o|



Baham said:


> Actually it's a Club Dunkel Datum 38.5 manual wind.


----------



## jessetr

LOVE this strap. I can't seem to find "DrewStraps" anywhere. Do you have a link or can you point me to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Dale Vito

My 701 next to two Neomatik Signalblau Clubs 😍😍









from mobile device


----------



## WatchHoliday

So I decided to dress down the Minimatik a little. I notice that with the velour strap I can appreciate more the blue color of the dial. When I used the black one the dial looks at the eye black as well.


----------



## Mcmartini

WatchHoliday said:


> So I decided to dress down the Minimatik a little. I notice that with the velour strap I can appreciate more the blue color of the dial. When I used the black one the dial looks at the eye black as well.
> 
> I like it. I tend to wear the velour strap more and more on my Club.
> 
> Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## PricoMigdala

Does anyone else find their DUW 3001 to have a loud rotor noise ?


----------



## WatchHoliday

Yes it is loud


----------



## shelfcompact

col said:


> shelfcompact: is that the 38 mm or 35 mm version?


Just saw my username mentioned but I'm not sure which post you're referencing.


----------



## Dale Vito

I just noticed the Club Campus' are now available with see-through case back as well... references 709, 737 and 738. Pretty cool!


----------



## crappbag

Anyone know if any particular Nomos ADs will stock straps for sale over the counter? (particularly within Munich and Berlin). Is my best bet just walking into ADs and asking?

I'm currently travelling through Europe and would love to pick up some straps while I'm here.


----------



## Baham

There are at least a couple of Wempe's in both Berlin and Munich. Drop them an e-mail. If they don't have what you are looking for in stock I'm sure they be happy to order them.


----------



## Ursus

crappbag said:


> Anyone know if any particular Nomos ADs will stock straps for sale over the counter? (particularly within Munich and Berlin). Is my best bet just walking into ADs and asking?
> 
> I'm currently travelling through Europe and would love to pick up some straps while I'm here.


I was in Trier recently, the jeweler in the old center had plenty of Nomos straps in stock. Very friendly and helpful as well. Should you go, happy to share the details!


----------



## MZhammer

Just received my second ever Nomos (previously had a very early pre-inhouse Ludwig which I wish I had held onto). It's a bit too big for me to consider it a true dress watch, so it will be a jeans and sweater casual watch which isn't surprising to me. In a pinch it can dress up ok.


----------



## fishoop

Looks nice, congrats!!!


----------



## Armchair

Beautiful.


----------



## jam karet

My first Nomos, the inevitable 701.


----------



## Csyoon25

MZhammer said:


> Just received my second ever Nomos (previously had a very early pre-inhouse Ludwig which I wish I had held onto). It's a bit too big for me to consider it a true dress watch, so it will be a jeans and sweater casual watch which isn't surprising to me. In a pinch it can dress up ok.
> View attachment 11907970


Congrats. Looks so amazing on wrist

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

jam karet said:


> My first Nomos, the inevitable 701.
> 
> View attachment 11935050


Looks great! I just ordered a brown perlon strap for my club datum for summer wear. Could you share some details about your strap?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

MrDanno said:


> Looks great! I just ordered a brown perlon strap for my club datum for summer wear. Could you share some details about your strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's from Worn&Wound, Vintage-Saffron.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nomos on Hodinkee Aged Moss Green



lume shot just because



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GregoryD

On a two-piece Eulit Panama.


----------



## PietervdH

My Nomos Orion on a suede strap


----------



## Mcmartini

PietervdH said:


> My Nomos Orion on a suede strap
> 
> View attachment 12009842


Very nice combo

Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

Happy weekend all!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcmartini

Relaxing all day with my Cluby


----------



## MrDanno

Mcmartini said:


> Relaxing all day with my Cluby


This watch looks great on so many straps!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcmartini

MrDanno said:


> This watch looks great on so many straps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's right. I've got a blue one as well so it's nicely contrasting with the red-orange hands.


----------



## kyle1234c

I recently got a ridiculous price on a Nomos club automat datum so I couldn't resist. This is for everyday wear with a Nomos Orion grau taking on dress duties. Now this club is one of, if not the biggest watch in Nomos' collection and I have pretty small wrists at about 6.5". What do people think? Does it work? The lugs on this bad boy are certainly very long and pretty much take up the width of my wrist. But at least my wrist is quite a flat 6.5" so I'm learning to like the look. My Orion is 38 and I like a watch that is refined but not sheepish. I enjoy the Orion so much and have not bonded with a few other watches I tried so thought why not just stick to Nomos for my two watch collection! The dial colour really surprised me on the club as I was expecting cream but it is pretty much silver to my mind. Anyway, here are the wrist shots...


----------



## PietervdH

I love the colorfulness on that dail!


----------



## flyingpicasso

kyle1234c said:


> I recently got a ridiculous price on a Nomos club automat datum so I couldn't resist. This is for everyday wear with a Nomos Orion grau taking on dress duties. Now this club is one of, if not the biggest watch in Nomos' collection and I have pretty small wrists at about 6.5". What do people think? Does it work? The lugs on this bad boy are certainly very long and pretty much take up the width of my wrist. But at least my wrist is quite a flat 6.5" so I'm learning to like the look. My Orion is 38 and I like a watch that is refined but not sheepish. I enjoy the Orion so much and have not bonded with a few other watches I tried so thought why not just stick to Nomos for my two watch collection! The dial colour really surprised me on the club as I was expecting cream but it is pretty much silver to my mind. Anyway, here are the wrist shots...


You suspect that it's a bit too big, and I agree. It's a nice watch, and it sounds like the price was right, but good deals can also be had on the 36mm club. I'd consider flipping for one of those if you like the style of this model.


----------



## BVItalia

Happy Thursday everybody!


----------



## kyle1234c

Thanks for the comments re size. I will have. Think about it. I could flip this get a 36mm club and have change but I think because I already have an Orion with the alpha movement I wanted that beautiful automatic to add. I agree it is potentially a little too big, but wrist shots on here look more ridiculous than they actually are, probably because of the wide angle lens on phones. Hmm I will ponder.


----------



## smalleq

Had a chance to visit the Nomos Factory last month and ever since I've known I wanted to pick up a second Nomos to go with my Timeless Club. Was debating between picking up a Metro for the third time, a Ruthenium Tanogmat or an Ahoi Neomatik. Then on Friday a Topper Jeweler's limited Tangente popped up at a great price and I knew what I had to do. My very first Nomos was a 35mm Tangente Leipzig Expo2000 and while I wore that for a few years as my only watch, once I got into other watches I found it to be smaller than I liked and the dial had turned a bit too beige looking for my tastes.

The lacquered white dial and 38mm size definitely help eliminate both of those issues and the added lume is a nice touch. I think they make quite the pair! I really find this 38mm to be the sweet spot for Nomos watches on my wrist. Kind of fun to have two different limited edition Nomos.


With it's brother:


----------



## kuri04

Dear guys,

I am new to the horological world and really impressed with my first Nomos: Tangente. I am already thinking of my second Nomos (Club Neomatik in mind).

I am wondering if you guys know good watch stores in Brussels or Antwerp (and Amsterdam if I have a time), as I am going to visit these cities in August. It should be much cheaper to buy one in EU than in my hometown Japan, considering VAT refund etc. 

I did check the store list on the nomos website, but there seems to be no Nomos AD in Belgium. Is there non-authorised watch stores with Nomos in Brussels and Antwerp, or should I make a time to go to nearby cities such as Amsterdam?

The model I am interested in is Club Nematik and I haven't yet decided which color to go with, so the store with different color stocks (and hopefully good price tags) will be ideal. I am not an online purchase guy so I would not pull a trigger on Chrono24 or whatnot. I appreciate any advice and comments.

Finally I am new to this forum, so I apologise in advance if my post may make you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Baham

There are several retailers in Amsterdam, but none, according to the NOMOS Retail Locator, in all of Belgium. Amsterdam is a lovely and unique city and worth a visit all on its own.


----------



## MrDagon007

In the center of Antwerp, Slaets merits a visit. Close to the cathedral. No Nomos. Though they could help you with tax free for export.


----------



## closeset

nice watches with simple design


----------



## kuri04

Thank you Baham and MrDragon007 for precious comments. Seems Belgium is not a good place to look for Momos watches...will make a time to go Amsterdam. And I will not forget to drop in to Slaets. Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

kuri04 said:


> Thank you Baham and MrDragon007 for precious comments. Seems Belgium is not a good place to look for Momos watches...will make a time to go Amsterdam. And I will not forget to drop in to Slaets. Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you considered the grey dealers? Just search in chrono24 the Nomos models you are interested in based on the location, I am sure there should be plenty of watch dealers in Belgium and Nederlands that carry them.


----------



## kuri04

radarcontact said:


> Have you considered the grey dealers? Just search in chrono24 the Nomos models you are interested in based on the location, I am sure there should be plenty of watch dealers in Belgium and Nederlands that carry them.


I am okey with grey market because my watch will be in either way considered "grey" if I purchase outside and bring it back to Japan. I will do a research on Chrono24. Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobohobo

Can someone with with an Orion (standard/white dial) or Ludwig and an unlined navy or burgundy shell cordovan strap kindly post a picture of the combo? I'm trying to get a new strap for my Orion or Ludwig and I'm seriously considering navy or burgundy, but I'm not sure if it'll actually look good. It's all in my head right now, so an actual pic would be highly appreciated!


----------



## MrDanno

Just thought I'd post a pic of my club for your enjoyment. Good night all!









Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## franksf

MrDanno said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of my club for your enjoyment. Good night all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Woa some pic ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

So, I have been looking at a Ahoi datum white, and really need to see some wrist shots to confirm if I want to step off the edge for this piece!

anyone got one?

please post pics!


----------



## Maddog1970

^anyone?


----------



## Baham

Google Nomos Ahoi and click on the images tab. You'll find several.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ordered today...just love me some blue...








Pic from the net


----------



## fishoop

How does everyone wear their Orion? I am thinking about a new strap - the OEM Nomos brown is really nice, but i'd love to see what others do.


----------



## ktfsaw

My Orion 38 on a Rossling and Co. grey tweed strap (they call the colour "Stirling"). It's 20mm, but fits onto the 19mm lugs fairly well.

Swapped this on as soon as I got it as the black Cordovan strap was too long, and this was the only 20mm strap I had lying around. Haven't taken it off the watch since, and it's my favourite after-market strap combo of any of my Nomoses (Nomoi?). Something about the clean white dial vs. textured tweed, and blue hands against the cool grey just seems to work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

ktfsaw said:


> My Orion 38 on a Rossling and Co. grey tweed strap (they call the colour "Stirling"). It's 20mm, but fits onto the 19mm lugs fairly well.
> 
> Swapped this on as soon as I got it as the black Cordovan strap was too long, and this was the only 20mm strap I had lying around. Haven't taken it off the watch since, and it's my favourite after-market strap combo of any of my Nomoses (Nomoi?). Something about the clean white dial vs. textured tweed, and blue hands against the cool grey just seems to work.


That's really interesting. I cant decide whether I like it or not, but I do applaud your originality.


----------



## crappbag

ktfsaw said:


> My Orion 38 on a Rossling and Co. grey tweed strap (they call the colour "Stirling"). It's 20mm, but fits onto the 19mm lugs fairly well.
> 
> Swapped this on as soon as I got it as the black Cordovan strap was too long, and this was the only 20mm strap I had lying around. Haven't taken it off the watch since, and it's my favourite after-market strap combo of any of my Nomoses (Nomoi?). Something about the clean white dial vs. textured tweed, and blue hands against the cool grey just seems to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's a fantastic combo! Really goes with the aesthetic that Nomos has incorporated into their design philosophy.
This has given me some inspiration on textures to experiment with on my nomos.


----------



## Maddog1970

New Ahoi datum on shark and Borealis....love it


----------



## El-Duderino

Tangente 38 Datum. Love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

On a black ISO today


----------



## anaplian

Nomos Orion 35mm


----------



## Maddog1970

I almost went with the no date, solid case back white Ahoi, as I have never really been drawn to exhibition case backs....

and this is why I am so glad I didn't!


----------



## Maddog1970

Would be nice to see other Ahoi pics or even the blue club datum.......any one out there?


----------



## EricSF2015

I'm picking up an Ahoi Datum in a couple weeks, will post some pics then. I didn't expect to see one on an Isofrane, how was the textile strap that it came with?


----------



## Maddog1970

EricSF2015 said:


> I'm picking up an Ahoi Datum in a couple weeks, will post some pics then. I didn't expect to see one on an Isofrane, how was the textile strap that it came with?


Stock strap is ok.....just ok.

i got my Ahoi with the intention of using it as a sporty watch - the WR, crown guard and screw in crown kinda lend it to that - and have found that so far, I like it best on an ISO.

i have a couple of new straps coming that I will try it on, but so far the rubber wins.

FYI - drilled lugs rock and while I have other blue watches in my collection, this by FAR the bluest!


----------



## sidrox25

Hey guys, so I'm just learning about Nomos myself. What are your thoughts on the piece? Value, design, etc? I know they are all in house movements at a great price point.


----------



## BoulderCh

I believe that the Club Dunkel is the best a new look at military watches.


----------



## G26okie

I'll hopefully be going to see some in person this coming weekend at an AD in Miami. Looking to add a fun, and colorful yet water ready watch to my small collection, and the Nomos Club Aqua in Signalblau is calling my name. Love the in-house movement and I have been wanting to add a watch with a display back for a while.


----------



## Maddog1970

Fun color, water ready, strap happy....


----------



## TimmyBoston

2 en route.


----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orion 38 Weiss Datum today. 

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

TimmyBoston said:


> 2 en route.


Which?


----------



## sidrox25

Just made the jump to my first Nomos! I got the tangents 38 date. Question how fast does your pieces run? Mine is gaining about 15 sec/day. That's a bit fast?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

That's a bit fast I would think. Is it magnetized? My Metro got magnetized on Monday.


----------



## sidrox25

RazorFrazer said:


> That's a bit fast I would think. Is it magnetized? My Metro got magnetized on Monday.


I haven't been near anything that would do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Mine is running +3 sec per day....not bad after a week of ownership....


----------



## jupiter6

sidrox25 said:


> I haven't been near anything that would do it. Tapatalk


I thought the same thing when my Club began running fast. Then I got it demagnetised.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ahoi on Panatime python


----------



## EricSF2015

Stunning blue Ahoi! Thanks for sharing all the options for it, i can't wait to pick mine up


----------



## G26okie

So should I buy?


----------



## PricoMigdala

I took my Neomatik (DUW 3001) out for wearing, after a couple of months. Damn, that rotor noise is so loud that I'm beginning to think it has a problem. Is this something that can be fixed or do all of them make a loud noise ?


----------



## Maddog1970

My Ahoi on a Panatime chestnut bronco......can not say enough about the quality of this watch.....the dial is mesmerizing, and the finishing of the case amazing.....so strap happy as well!

love it


----------



## Maddog1970

G26okie said:


> So should I buy?


oh yes


----------



## kaorikomatsu

Hi all - I have just acquired my new Nomos Tangente 33 and I would like to know anyone's opinion on how the Tangente 33 looks on my wrist. I am a woman having a relatively small wrist of 6", and I am a bit concerned about the watch being too small on my wrist. My wardrobe is quite androgynous and I enjoy my accessories having a bit of feminine touch but not overly girly. Does the Tangente hit that sweet point?:think: For no reason people around me like humongous watches and they object my choice unanimously to a point I am starting to question myself o| Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Looks just right to me. 

You are just about avoiding the lugs overhanging, so I'd say the 33 is good for you.


----------



## RBear

kaorikomatsu said:


> Hi all - I have just acquired my new Nomos Tangente 33 and I would like to know anyone's opinion on how the Tangente 33 looks on my wrist. I am a woman having a relatively small wrist of 6", and I am a bit concerned about the watch being too small on my wrist. My wardrobe is quite androgynous and I enjoy my accessories having a bit of feminine touch but not overly girly. Does the Tangente hit that sweet point?:think: For no reason people around me like humongous watches and they object my choice unanimously to a point I am starting to question myself o| Thanks!
> View attachment 12391101
> View attachment 12391135


Looks great, bang on I'd say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

Looks fantastic, my wife wants the Orion 33.  Try the dark gray strap if you like that material, looks great with this watch. I have 6 3/4 wrist and I wear a 35mm tangent.


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos amazes me.

i have a history of discovering a brand and making quick back to back purchases - I've done it with Seiko, Sinn, Panerai, Steinhart, Laco - and now Nomos.

i was (am) so impressed with my Ahoi, that I have added a Club Automat Atlanik.

Even with my dressier watches, I tend to err towards sporty, so the Atlantik was an obvious choice for me.....also having bigger, flatter wrists, I had to go for the 41.5 mm case, and the new movement with the swing system is amazing....my Ahoi is keeping up with my spring drive Tuna at +3 secs (since I've had them, not per day).

that Nomos can get 200m WR out of these cases, and especially the club without a screw down crown and an exhibition case, is nothing short of stunning.

anywho, here is my 2nd Nomos on an orange Borealis ISO!


----------



## G26okie

Maddog1970 said:


> Nomos amazes me.
> 
> i have a history of discovering a brand and making quick back to back purchases - I've done it with Seiko, Sinn, Panerai, Steinhart, Laco - and now Nomos.
> 
> i was (am) so impressed with my Ahoi, that I have added a Club Automat Atlanik.
> 
> Even with my dressier watches, I tend to err towards sporty, so the Atlantik was an obvious choice for me.....also having bigger, flatter wrists, I had to go for the 41.5 mm case, and the new movement with the swing system is amazing....my Ahoi is keeping up with my spring drive Tuna at +3 secs (since I've had them, not per day).
> 
> that Nomos can get 200m WR out of these cases, and especially the club without a screw down crown and an exhibition case, is nothing short of stunning.
> 
> anywho, here is my 2nd Nomos on an orange Borealis ISO!
> 
> View attachment 12396201
> View attachment 12396203
> View attachment 12396205
> View attachment 12396211


Very nice. I went ahead and ordered the club in Signalblau, should be here Thursday. Below are the pics Timeless luxury sent me. Not sure if the serial number is next to "club" engraved on the back, but if so, I've got #100.


----------



## kaorikomatsu

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks just right to me.
> 
> You are just about avoiding the lugs overhanging, so I'd say the 33 is good for you.





RBear said:


> Looks great, bang on I'd say
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I don't have a chance to try on both 33 and 35 at the same time so I am glad I was able to pick the right size:-!



RazorFrazer said:


> Looks fantastic, my wife wants the Orion 33.  Try the dark gray strap if you like that material, looks great with this watch. I have 6 3/4 wrist and I wear a 35mm tangent.


Thank you so much! The orion will look fantastic in 33 because of its delicate looks. Love the metro in your profile picture by the way!

Do you mean the "anthracite" colour in the official nomos strap store?


----------



## RazorFrazer

Yes thats the one. I think it looks great if you like velour. Otherwise black leather looks sharp.thanks i love my metro, i also have a tangente 35. It is too big on my wife. So ife say you probably made the right choice! She originally wanted a tetra but once she tried it on and saw the other models the orion weiss 33 was just her favourite. Congrats on your purchase!


kaorikomatsu said:


> Bradjhomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just right to me.
> 
> You are just about avoiding the lugs overhanging, so I'd say the 33 is good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, bang on I'd say
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I don't have a chance to try on both 33 and 35 at the same time so I am glad I was able to pick the right size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RazorFrazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic, my wife wants the Orion 33.  Try the dark gray strap if you like that material, looks great with this watch. I have 6 3/4 wrist and I wear a 35mm tangent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! The orion will look fantastic in 33 because of its delicate looks. Love the metro in your profile picture by the way!
> 
> Do you mean the "anthracite" colour in the official nomos strap store?  [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12396415&d=1501642957"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change to Python from Panatime....


----------



## trueblueswiss

My first Nomos is the new Club Campus Nacht. I got it over the weekend and it has been worn both days since. I love the pop of orange from the small seconds hand, the colour of the numerals is also a big tick. The case finishing & polishing it top notch, then finally the suede leather strap is has a lovely feel to it and matches the dial perfectly. Overall two thumbs up!


----------



## ruchou

My first watch in my university life. Club campus 36 is really fantastic!









從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Maddog1970

Can a mans watch be pretty?

i think so, and this is one darn pretty watch.......splach of Orange, the green numerals, that case shape and the exhibition case back.....


----------



## flyingpicasso

Maddog1970 said:


> Can a mans watch be pretty?
> 
> i think so, and this is one darn pretty watch.......splach of Orange, the green numerals, that case shape and the exhibition case back.....
> 
> View attachment 12409723
> View attachment 12409727


Very nice! I'm still trying to get used to the slightly wider hands on the new Clubs. Do you think the white numerals are thicker as well?


----------



## Maddog1970

flyingpicasso said:


> Very nice! I'm still trying to get used to the slightly wider hands on the new Clubs. Do you think the white numerals are thicker as well?


They certainly appear thicker....I like the way the hour hand grazes the numerals, and the minute hand tickles the minute track....and what can I say about the seconds hand?......orange....


----------



## poofoot

hey all I have a basic nomos buying question. Right now I see prices listed from online sellers for the ahoi neomatic (new) at something like 3300 USD. The price listed on the nomos website for the same watch is something like 3700 USD when shipping to Germany, and 4200 when shipping to the USA. Why is the watch ~10% cheaper from sellers online vs. buying from the nomos site directly & shipping to Germany? i'm guessing the 3700->4200 jump is taxes and import fees?


----------



## anaplian

Orion in casual mode.


----------



## scrooge

Finally! I have a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Neomatik ready to be delivered. So excited, but I have to wait until Monday due to my being out of town 

Ordered it from Chrono-Lounge and they have been a joy to work with so far.

Just needed to share this with someone who understands these problems that we have


----------



## Mcmartini

scrooge said:


> Finally! I have a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Neomatik ready to be delivered. So excited, but I have to wait until Monday due to my being out of town
> 
> Ordered it from Chrono-Lounge and they have been a joy to work with so far.
> 
> Just needed to share this with someone who understands these problems that we have


I am with you


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

anaplian said:


> Orion in casual mode.


That looks great. Is that the NOMOS OEM strap?


----------



## anaplian

AzHadEnuf said:


> That looks great. Is that the NOMOS OEM strap?


Thanks! Yes, its the OEM brown leather strap. Works much better than the black on the standard Orion IMO. It also develops a nice worn-leather look over time, like a leather jacket.


----------



## nelius22

anaplian said:


> Thanks! Yes, its the OEM brown leather strap. Works much better than the black on the standard Orion IMO. It also develops a nice worn-leather look over time, like a leather jacket.


Absolutely, the brown one plays much more with the colours of the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverover

I've been wearing this a lot since I bought it last month. Accuracy seems to 4s late per day. The dial is gorgeous with all the reflections and slightly domed crystal.


----------



## neverover

^ Okay so I don't know why I can't delete post in this forum, I haven't done writing and I accidentally post it lol. 

But the thing is I have one complain with the Metro, that since it's domed and reflective, at a certain angle it seems to catches light in a wrong way that it changes the whole dial look to be slightly grey and foggy. Does this bother you guys much? 

I haven't been able to capture this on the photo yet. But since it's my first time, here is the Nomos in one of their best angle.


----------



## TimmyBoston

nelius22 said:


> Absolutely, the brown one plays much more with the colours of the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree completely. The black is classy, but in my opinion the brown really shines.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## a cranberry and a watch

Hello everyone,

please - let me introduce myself:

I enjoy watches. I appreciate watches. I appreciate life as such. I like reading about watches. I like discussing watches. I like to get people to "understand" watches in a sense that I do - or not.

While I have this strange sensation, passion and nudging towards watches, I recently finally went through with my long-thoughtout plan of owning just two watches of which I wear one every day. 
Next to the Skagen I bought 4 years ago and out of sentimentality will never let go, I decided on a watch that represented my personality. A watch that makes me smile as I look at it. A watch that endures the stress of everyday wear.

I decided on the NOMOS Club Aqua Signalblau.

Playful - yet possibly serious. Not screaming, but subdued if I want to be. 
I am in love. And I love to browse this forum. I love this thread and the positivity of the discussions around here. I hope to be an asset to this community. While I might read more than I post, I am looking forward to contribute.

After all this: hello everyone!

Sincerely,

cranberry
View attachment 12452385

PS: If I mess anything up, please let me know. Also: more pictures sure to follow!


----------



## Maddog1970

a cranberry and a watch said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> please - let me introduce myself:
> 
> I enjoy watches. I appreciate watches. I appreciate life as such. I like reading about watches. I like discussing watches. I like to get people to "understand" watches in a sense that I do - or not.
> 
> While I have this strange sensation, passion and nudging towards watches, I recently finally went through with my long-thoughtout plan of owning just two watches of which I wear one every day.
> Next to the Skagen I bought 4 years ago and out of sentimentality will never let go, I decided on a watch that represented my personality. A watch that makes me smile as I look at it. A watch that endures the stress of everyday wear.
> 
> I decided on the NOMOS Club Aqua Signalblau.
> 
> Playful - yet possibly serious. Not screaming, but subdued if I want to be.
> I am in love. And I love to browse this forum. I love this thread and the positivity of the discussions around here. I hope to be an asset to this community. While I might read more than I post, I am looking forward to contribute.
> 
> After all this: hello everyone!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> cranberry
> View attachment 12452385
> 
> PS: If I mess anything up, please let me know. Also: more pictures sure to follow!


great choice!

i have an Atlantik club datum, and the Ahoi Signalblau......I have several blue watches, but nobody IMHO does blue like Nomos!


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Hi WUS, 
I traded my Tudor for a Nomos club atlantik.
Very excited to own a German watch and looking to buy some straps to go with thr watch.


----------



## RazorFrazer

Ssunnylee24 said:


> Hi WUS,
> I traded my Tudor for a Nomos club atlantik.
> Very excited to own a German watch and looking to buy some straps to go with thr watch.


Lets see some shots ??


----------



## Ssunnylee24

I should have it some time next week.
but heres a shot of the exact watch.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015

I love the NOMOS attention to detail. The date font perfectly matches the hash marks! Not to mention the blue date wheel matching the dial.


----------



## Prahasaurus

kaorikomatsu said:


> Hi all - I have just acquired my new Nomos Tangente 33 and I would like to know anyone's opinion on how the Tangente 33 looks on my wrist. I am a woman having a relatively small wrist of 6", and I am a bit concerned about the watch being too small on my wrist. My wardrobe is quite androgynous and I enjoy my accessories having a bit of feminine touch but not overly girly. Does the Tangente hit that sweet point?:think: For no reason people around me like humongous watches and they object my choice unanimously to a point I am starting to question myself o| Thanks!
> View attachment 12391101
> View attachment 12391135


Too small? It's a perfect fit, looks great!


----------



## RazorFrazer

EricSF2015 said:


> I love the NOMOS attention to detail. The date font perfectly matches the hash marks! Not to mention the blue date wheel matching the dial.
> 
> View attachment 12472547


Question: Is the crystal domed? Also what bracelet are you wearing ? any more wrist shots ?


----------



## EricSF2015

The crystal has a very slight curve to it, almost flat (but convex enough to make taking a picture difficult). Hirsch Robby Sailcloth is the strap, super comfortable. For me, the stock textile strap is a throwaway, I don't know what it's doing on this fine timepiece. A couple more bad pics:


----------



## scrooge

EricSF2015 said:


> The crystal has a very slight curve to it, almost flat (but convex enough to make taking a picture difficult). Hirsch Robby Sailcloth is the strap, super comfortable. For me, the stock textile strap is a throwaway, I don't know what it's doing on this fine timepiece. A couple more bad pics:
> 
> View attachment 12472941
> 
> 
> View attachment 12472943


I actually like the stock strap which sort of emphasizes its sportiness and water resistance. But I can see why people would dislike it


----------



## Chaz90

Glad to finally be a part of the Nomos community. I wore my Ahoi Atlantik Datum to Baltimore yesterday and managed to take (far too many) pictures as I wandered around town.


----------



## grandmeleas

I bought the Orion 33 a few months ago.. here it is in all its glory!


----------



## grandmeleas

I meant Orion *35*...


----------



## Maddog1970

Club datum Atlantik....really love it on this orange Martu strap...


----------



## Ssunnylee24

First Nomos!


----------



## Prahasaurus

PietervdH said:


> My Nomos Orion on a suede strap
> 
> View attachment 12009842


That's a fantastic combination. Is that the Orion 38mm Tribute to 1989? And is that the Nomos brown suede strap? I believe the watch comes with a grey strap, correct? Really nice look!


----------



## Maddog1970

My Ahoi on a Panatime chestnut bronco.....the textile strap is ok, but only something I would use as a back up.....when I got my Club, I had Nomos switch out the textile for the black shell cordovan....of course they forgot, and I ended up with both as they shipped them separately......and yes, I got both my Nomos direct from Nomos.......my local AD had a sparse selection, and with the the new movement, I was much more comfortable dealing direct with Nomos than grey market, not that I could a Signalblau Ahoi anywhere else anyway!







They both still blow me away with the quality and craftsmanship:
- the cases are flawless.
- exhibition case backs
- WR 200m
- color matched date wheel
- and I love the orange seconds!
- and the blue is, IMHO, the best blue out there!


----------



## Prahasaurus

jonathanp77 said:


> I bought the 38mm Orion Midnight Edition to compliment my 35mm Orion white dial ref 309
> 
> On the wrist, the 35 white dial does wear bigger while the 38 blue wears smaller that I thought it would.


I just got back from my local AD to try own the Orion 38mm and the 35mm. Basically these two watches, although the 38 is obviously a different color... While there, I also tried on the new Orion Minimatik, which is 36mm, and obviously an automatic instead of a manual wind. I had hoped to make a final decision and start to haggle on price. But I couldn't.

I'm still conflicted! I have a 7" wrist. Here are my thoughts:

1 - The 35mm alpha movement looked great. Proportionally, this is a fantastic watch. However, I was really looking for something a bit bigger. Also, I'm drawn to the color scheme of the Tribute to 1989. And there are sentimental reasons for me to favor this watch, as I moved to Central Europe soon after the 89 revolutions swept the region.

2 - The 38mm fit me fine. However, I preferred the proportionality of the 35mm! This watch just seems to sing in 35mm. On the plus side, my aging eyes need all the help they can get, so perhaps the 38mm is the way to go. And of course, it's my only option for the Tribute to 1989.

3 - The Orion Minimatik is also an option. It's slightly bigger than the 35mm, although this is barely noticeable. But I didn't like the color scheme. I really prefer the gold accented dial. With my eyes, I need a bit of help making out the ticks on the watch, and the Minimatik was not so easy for me. I like that it's an automatic, however. But I didn't like the extra 1000 USD price tag.

I think I'll probably go with the 38mm, however. Add a brown strap, replacing the gray one that comes with the watch. And make it my everyday watch. I'm business casual at work, and wear brown shoes almost exclusively. So I'm hoping it will be a nice fit.

Still, the proportions on that 35mm are so sweet...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24

You sir need to go with the 35mm, i think it connects you more with the watch!
on the other hand I have the 41.5mm club which is fine because of the sporty-ness of the club models.
enjoy!


----------



## grandmeleas

Ssunnylee24 said:


> You sir need to go with the 35mm, i think it connects you more with the watch!
> on the other hand I have the 41.5mm club which is fine because of the sporty-ness of the club models.
> enjoy!


7" here and could not be happier with my Orion 35. I first thought that the 38 would be a better fit but changed my mind after trying it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Hi all, 

I am getting very close to joining the Nomos Owners club, so I thought I might as well come on here and have you guys push me over the edge. 

I am deciding between the Club neomatik Atlantik and the Club Dunkel (no date - I managed to find one). The thing is - my wrist is 6.5"/165" ish, and the L2L for them are 48/48.5mm and 47/47.5mm respectively (first figure of each pair provided by WUS members, second by Nomos), and given the relatively thin profile, I am wondering if the neomatik Atlantik might wear a bit too large on my wrist. What do you guys think? I usually don't go over 48mm for L2L.

I do wish the Classic Club has 20atm like the neomatik so I can just take it swimming then to work during the week. I know 10atm is good enough for swimming but 20atm "feels" better to me. By the way, I just found out the Club neomatik does not have a screw-down crown so it's pretty cool that they could still achieve 20atm through the case design and seal.

Thanks v much in advance.


----------



## offrdmania

Incoming! My first Nomos


----------



## Baham

10ATM is 330 ft of water resistance. If you anticipate swimming more than 330 ft under water then go with the Atlantic. Otherwise the Dunkel is a rather cool little watch and has the "advantage" of scarcity.


----------



## RazorFrazer

pdsf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am getting very close to joining the Nomos Owners club, so I thought I might as well come on here and have you guys push me over the edge.
> 
> I am deciding between the Club neomatik Atlantik and the Club Dunkel (no date - I managed to find one). The thing is - my wrist is 6.5"/165" ish, and the L2L for them are 48/48.5mm and 47/47.5mm respectively (first figure of each pair provided by WUS members, second by Nomos), and given the relatively thin profile, I am wondering if the neomatik Atlantik might wear a bit too large on my wrist. What do you guys think? I usually don't go over 48mm for L2L.
> 
> I do wish the Classic Club has 20atm like the neomatik so I can just take it swimming then to work during the week. I know 10atm is good enough for swimming but 20atm "feels" better to me. By the way, I just found out the Club neomatik does not have a screw-down crown so it's pretty cool that they could still achieve 20atm through the case design and seal.
> 
> Thanks v much in advance.


After seeing all the new Nomos in person, the 36mm Neomatik ahoi series looked much better to my eye. I would go with one of those. I wouldn't swim without screw down crown EVER.


----------



## RazorFrazer

Baham said:


> 10ATM is 330 ft of water resistance. If you anticipate swimming more than 330 ft under water then go with the Atlantic. Otherwise the Dunkel is a rather cool little watch and has the "advantage" of scarcity.


That's not really how that works ... but okay !


----------



## pdsf

Thank you for the replies so far.



Baham said:


> 10ATM is 330 ft of water resistance. If you anticipate swimming more than 330 ft under water then go with the Atlantic. Otherwise the Dunkel is a rather cool little watch and has the "advantage" of scarcity.


I agree with the advantage of scarcity, but I don't think that's how the WR system works. I believe 10ATM is okay for swimming, but the nervous part of me feels 20atm would be better. I don't dive (except occasionally to the bottom of the local pool during training).



RazorFrazer said:


> After seeing all the new Nomos in person, the 36mm Neomatik ahoi series looked much better to my eye. I would go with one of those. I wouldn't swim without screw down crown EVER.


That's a gorgeous watch. Size would be good. The price, however, is way above my budget. Interestingly, that's the model with a screw-down crown. I wonder why there is such a significant price difference. It can't just be because of the crown mechanism!? The movement is the same, isn't it?!


----------



## RazorFrazer

pdsf said:


> That's a gorgeous watch. Size would be good. The price, however, is way above my budget. Interestingly, that's the model with a screw-down crown. I wonder why there is such a significant price difference. It can't just be because of the crown mechanism!? The movement is the same, isn't it?!


Whats the price of club neomatik? The Ahoi to me is one of Nomos most original watches. Top 3 ... Club to me just isn't. If you can try them on, I would highly suggest that. I was completely blown away by the neomatik ahoi I thought I would hate it. you will see them on the used market soon for around 2.5k


----------



## pdsf

Baham said:


> 10ATM is 330 ft of water resistance. If you anticipate swimming more than 330 ft under water then go with the Atlantic. Otherwise the Dunkel is a rather cool little watch and has the "advantage" of scarcity.





RazorFrazer said:


> After seeing all the new Nomos in person, the 36mm Neomatik ahoi series looked much better to my eye. I would go with one of those. I wouldn't swim without screw down crown EVER.





RazorFrazer said:


> Whats the price of club neomatik? The Ahoi to me is one of Nomos most original watches. Top 3 ... Club to me just isn't. If you can try them on, I would highly suggest that. I was completely blown away by the neomatik ahoi I thought I would hate it. you will see them on the used market soon for around 2.5k


On the Nomos site: Club Neomatik is US$3160 and Ahoi Neomatik is US$4120. Pretty significant difference.

Now, these prices are different on Chrono24 of course, but the difference between the two remains similar.

I live in a small city and have no access to any Nomos ADs. The closest one is 10 hours drive away (Topper).


----------



## kb.watch

I only own my Nomos Metro, but i am looking to sell it to fund Zurich.


----------



## RazorFrazer

kb.watch said:


> I only own my Nomos Metro, but i am looking to sell it to fund Zurich.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12503227&d=1505321260"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Dont be a flipper!


----------



## Maddog1970

Club datum Atlantik on grey leather


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Maddog1970 said:


> Club datum Atlantik on grey leather
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12503587&d=1505330666"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Beautiful!
I am looking to get a leather strap for my Club datum atlantik as well. Perhaps JPMs from watchobsessions, Bulang and Sons/Hondinkees are over priced.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ssunnylee24 said:


> Beautiful!
> I am looking to get a leather strap for my Club datum atlantik as well. Perhaps JPMs from watchobsessions, Bulang and Sons/Hondinkees are over priced.


My gotos right now are Panatime or believe it or not, Amazon.....that grey one was $25 Amazon fulfilled!


----------



## ireachmike

Nomos Orion 35mm (white Dial with blue hands) was beautiful.... but after a while, I think my taste evolved. Now I'm looking to sell it at a decent price...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycmd

Hi all, after reading (inhaling) tons of post on WUS, I pulled the trigger on a Nomos Ahoi Neomatik. I purchased it from a WUS member and couldn't be happier with both the watch and the transaction, so I'm making my first post here.


----------



## EricSF2015

I love the Ahoi Neomatik! The small seconds orange hand really pops. Congrats on your in-house movement purchase!


----------



## k.och

Having some fun with taking macro photos with my Nomos Orion Midnight Blue Timeless LE. I wish Nomos crystals had some AR coating on them. Took a polarizing filter to get that glare off...


----------



## edotkim

nycmd said:


> Hi all, after reading (inhaling) tons of post on WUS, I pulled the trigger on a Nomos Ahoi Neomatik. I purchased it from a WUS member and couldn't be happier with both the watch and the transaction, so I'm making my first post here.


Great pick-up, and welcome!


----------



## offrdmania

Just arrived. It's gorgeous!


----------



## RazorFrazer

offrdmania said:


> Just arrived. It's gorgeous!


Wow!!


----------



## pdsf

k.och said:


> Having some fun with taking macro photos with my Nomos Orion Midnight Blue Timeless LE. I wish Nomos crystals had some AR coating on them. Took a polarizing filter to get that glare off...
> View attachment 12505683


Gorgeous! I had no idea Nomos don't offer AR coating on all their models...


----------



## RazorFrazer

offrdmania said:


> Just arrived. It's gorgeous!


Looks great on yoh tbh. Whats your wrist size?


----------



## edotkim

pdsf said:


> Gorgeous! I had no idea Nomos don't offer AR coating on all their models...


I could be wrong, but my understanding is that Nomos does not apply AR coating to ANY of their models. I pulled the quote below from another forum-a user posted it, indicating that it's the response he received when he sent an email in to Nomos asking why they don't apply AR to any of their crystals:

"Unfortunately, we do not offer anti-reflective coating as service for our watches. This is because, while an anti-reflective interior will reduce light reflexes, it also changes the appearance of the watch, which then looks less vivid; it can also change the color effect of the hands. For this reason NOMOS does not use anti-reflection coating on the glass. [ . . . ] the fine distinctions between the different shades [of dial color] used would be undermined if this coating had been applied."

It's my understanding that Rolex similarly does NOT apply AR coating to their crystals (with the exception of the area under the date cyclops on models that feature a cyclops).

I have a Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve, which features a slightly domed crystal, and I've been happily surprised by how little glare has been an issue.


----------



## Tom

My latest. Really happy with it. A bit more quirky than the normal Orion


----------



## pdsf

Tom said:


> My latest. Really happy with it. A bit more quirky than the normal Orion


100/100! Nice!


----------



## pdsf

edotkim said:


> I could be wrong, but my understanding is that Nomos does not apply AR coating to ANY of their models. I pulled the quote below from another forum-a user posted it, indicating that it's the response he received when he sent an email in to Nomos asking why they don't apply AR to any of their crystals:
> 
> "Unfortunately, we do not offer anti-reflective coating as service for our watches. This is because, while an anti-reflective interior will reduce light reflexes, it also changes the appearance of the watch, which then looks less vivid; it can also change the color effect of the hands. For this reason NOMOS does not use anti-reflection coating on the glass. [ . . . ] the fine distinctions between the different shades [of dial color] used would be undermined if this coating had been applied."
> 
> It's my understanding that Rolex similarly does NOT apply AR coating to their crystals (with the exception of the area under the date cyclops on models that feature a cyclops).
> 
> I have a Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve, which features a slightly domed crystal, and I've been happily surprised by how little glare has been an issue.


I have not checked all the models but out of all the Club and Ahoi Neomatiks, only the Ahoi Neomatik Atlantik is listed as having AR on the Nomos site. Interesting!


----------



## Maddog1970

Best blue in the business IMHO....


----------



## Maddog1970

Club datum on a NATO today...


----------



## bradenm

Somewhat a recent addition. Bought it pre-owned but wasn't able to find it anywhere on-line. Contacted Nomos and discovered it's a Tangente Datum Glasboden ref 107 ca. 2013 which was replaced by the Tagente Datum. Would love to see pictures of other watch owners with this reference.


----------



## SeaMag

Love my Nomos Club datum! Received it on the 22nd May. Been using it almost daily.
The watch has been keeping great time - about +- 2 or 3 sec/day (except for a few weeks when it was gaining about 90 secs/day, because of being magnetized). Nomos service has been great since I have the watch; they reply quickly (in a day or 2) and they have sent me a replacing strap - the original one has started gaining a grained appearance in a few days.

I would like some strap recommendation if possible. I am getting married next year and would like to use this watch on that day. 
But I have recently used it on a friend's wedding, with a dark suit (very dark blue, almost black), and did not like the combination of the strap and the suit - probably because the brown of this strap is somewhat burgundy, and I think it does not match well with black. So, I am thinking of a different brown strap or a black one, although I don't know if black matches well with the dial... (maybe if it is more greyish? Or in velour?) Does anyone use it regularly with dark suits?


----------



## Maddog1970

SeaMag said:


> View attachment 12522823
> 
> 
> Love my Nomos Club datum! Received it on the 22nd May. Been using it almost daily.
> The watch has been keeping great time - about +- 2 or 3 sec/day (except for a few weeks when it was gaining about 90 secs/day, because of being magnetized). Nomos service has been great since I have the watch; they reply quickly (in a day or 2) and they have sent me a replacing strap - the original one has started gaining a grained appearance in a few days.
> 
> I would like some strap recommendation if possible. I am getting married next year and would like to use this watch on that day.
> But I have recently used it on a friend's wedding, with a dark suit (very dark blue, almost black), and did not like the combination of the strap and the suit - probably because the brown of this strap is somewhat burgundy, and I think it does not match well with black. So, I am thinking of a different brown strap or a black one, although I don't know if black matches well with the dial... (maybe if it is more greyish? Or in velour?) Does anyone use it regularly with dark suits?


not a suit person, but my Atlantik club datum looks classy on the black shell cordovan Nomos strap....sorry, don't have a pick and the watch is on a NATO as pictured above.


----------



## bbgga

Hi everyone ! Caved in and bought a Minimatik Nachtblau today. I'm in the midst of overhauling my watch collection and have thus far sold a BLNR, SubC, and a few other watches that were too large for me.

I'd like to ask if anyone else had problems deciding between the Minimatik and the Metro Neomatik ? Which one did you get eventually ? I've been back and forth between the Nachtblau versions of the two until today, and that might only be because the Metro was not stock.


----------



## RazorFrazer

That fits you great.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

bbgga said:


> Hi everyone ! Caved in and bought a Minimatik Nachtblau today. I'm in the midst of overhauling my watch collection and have thus far sold a BLNR, SubC, and a few other watches that were too large for me.
> 
> I'd like to ask if anyone else had problems deciding between the Minimatik and the Metro Neomatik ? Which one did you get eventually ? I've been back and forth between the Nachtblau versions of the two until today, and that might only be because the Metro was not stock.


It's like choosing between Jennifer Lawrence and Emma Watson. You can't lose.


----------



## scrooge

bbgga said:


> Hi everyone ! Caved in and bought a Minimatik Nachtblau today. I'm in the midst of overhauling my watch collection and have thus far sold a BLNR, SubC, and a few other watches that were too large for me.
> 
> I'd like to ask if anyone else had problems deciding between the Minimatik and the Metro Neomatik ? Which one did you get eventually ? I've been back and forth between the Nachtblau versions of the two until today, and that might only be because the Metro was not stock.


So... What keyboard dock you have there in the background?

Oh, the watch suits you nicely too!


----------



## Prahasaurus

bbgga said:


> Hi everyone ! Caved in and bought a Minimatik Nachtblau today. I'm in the midst of overhauling my watch collection and have thus far sold a BLNR, SubC, and a few other watches that were too large for me.
> 
> I'd like to ask if anyone else had problems deciding between the Minimatik and the Metro Neomatik ? Which one did you get eventually ? I've been back and forth between the Nachtblau versions of the two until today, and that might only be because the Metro was not stock.


I've been back and forth on multiple Nomos watches. I think I've decided to buy a specific Nomos watch about 10 times already, only to change my mind. Now I'm learning towards the Minimatik.

However, I'm not a fan of the nachtblau versions, simply because my eyes can't really make out the time easily, at least not with a quick glance. The color scheme is fantastic, but it's just not practical for me.

The Metro Neomatik is also a confusing watch for me. I love the design, but on my wrist, it's just not easy to tell the time immediately at a glance. This applies to both the white and nachtblau versions, but with the nachtblau it's worse.

My eyes just don't pick up the contrast between the nachtblau dial and the dark hands on the Minimatik. And with the Metro Neomatik, there are just too many things going on with the dial to make it easily legible for me.


----------



## RazorFrazer

chuasam said:


> bbgga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ! Caved in and bought a Minimatik Nachtblau today. I'm in the midst of overhauling my watch collection and have thus far sold a BLNR, SubC, and a few other watches that were too large for me.
> 
> I'd like to ask if anyone else had problems deciding between the Minimatik and the Metro Neomatik ? Which one did you get eventually ? I've been back and forth between the Nachtblau versions of the two until today, and that might only be because the Metro was not stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like choosing between Jennifer Lawrence and Emma Watson. You can't lose.
Click to expand...

Uhhh... Jennifer Lawrence is a 10, Emma is a 8. Lets be real here.


----------



## bbgga

scrooge said:


> So... What keyboard dock you have there in the background?
> 
> Oh, the watch suits you nicely too!


Thank you !

The keyboard is a Ducky Shine 6


----------



## Hands90

2 NOMOS Ahoi Neomatik QUESTIONS
I'm looking at the bright red Nomos Ahoi

The strap default is S. So it looks like it would fit me. Do they fit a 7inch wrist or should I go M for extra length?
Also the Gray or Black/Blue strap?

The red looks a little feminine so I would have to wear it on the Black/Blue but I do like the look of the Gray and feel like Nomos wants people to wear it on the Gray. It was designed for the Gray


----------



## EricSF2015

The Nomos website has a "strap adviser" that should help you decide on the size. Per the adviser, it says my 7 1/8 wrist is between a small and medium. However, the strap that came with my Ahoi Signalblau fit me fine, on the 4th hole. The Signalrot is a very cool watch, either color strap is great. For me, I swapped out the strap for a Hirsch performance which suits me much better than the nylon.


----------



## grandmeleas

7" here and small strap works fine on a Orion 35

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

SeaMag said:


> View attachment 12522823
> 
> 
> Love my Nomos Club datum! Received it on the 22nd May. Been using it almost daily.
> The watch has been keeping great time - about +- 2 or 3 sec/day (except for a few weeks when it was gaining about 90 secs/day, because of being magnetized). Nomos service has been great since I have the watch; they reply quickly (in a day or 2) and they have sent me a replacing strap - the original one has started gaining a grained appearance in a few days.
> 
> I would like some strap recommendation if possible. I am getting married next year and would like to use this watch on that day.
> But I have recently used it on a friend's wedding, with a dark suit (very dark blue, almost black), and did not like the combination of the strap and the suit - probably because the brown of this strap is somewhat burgundy, and I think it does not match well with black. So, I am thinking of a different brown strap or a black one, although I don't know if black matches well with the dial... (maybe if it is more greyish? Or in velour?) Does anyone use it regularly with dark suits?


Eulit perlon works well on my club. You could get one in black for a dark suit. Nice thing too about the perlon is that you don't have to worry about it getting wet. Turns the club into an everyday watch.









Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## grandmeleas

Nomos Orion 35 on my new leather strap


----------



## Maddog1970

MrDanno said:


> Eulit perlon works well on my club. You could get one in black for a dark suit. Nice thing too about the perlon is that you don't have to worry about it getting wet. Turns the club into an everyday watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


just ordered the same strap (but in dark grey) from watch bandit.....primary use will be on my club datum Atlantik, but may do time on my ahoi also.....will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Hands90

Hands90 said:


> 2 NOMOS Ahoi Neomatik QUESTIONS
> I'm looking at the bright red Nomos Ahoi
> 
> The strap default is S. So it looks like it would fit me. Do they fit a 7inch wrist or should I go M for extra length?
> Also the Gray or Black/Blue strap?
> 
> The red looks a little feminine so I would have to wear it on the Black/Blue but I do like the look of the Gray and feel like Nomos wants people to wear it on the Gray. It was designed for the Gray


Thanks a lot for the info. I'm selling a Navitimer to move to Nomos. I'm probably going to buy both straps.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ahoi Signalblau on grey leather today....


----------



## Ssunnylee24

grandmeleas said:


> Nomos Orion 35 on my new leather strap
> View attachment 12528187


nice! I just ordered a JPM strap for my club atlantic.


----------



## El-Duderino

Killing time before kickoff. Swapped straps on my Orion. I think it compliments the watch nicely.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

Hands90 said:


> 2 NOMOS Ahoi Neomatik QUESTIONS
> I'm looking at the bright red Nomos Ahoi
> 
> The strap default is S. So it looks like it would fit me. Do they fit a 7inch wrist or should I go M for extra length?
> Also the Gray or Black/Blue strap?
> 
> The red looks a little feminine so I would have to wear it on the Black/Blue but I do like the look of the Gray and feel like Nomos wants people to wear it on the Gray. It was designed for the Gray


You'll be fine with S. I have 6.75 wrist and the Small fits perfect on my Metro. I believe the ahoi is even longer lug to lug so you should be just perfect. The M straps are way too large.


----------



## offrdmania

World timer in wine country today


----------



## offrdmania

RazorFrazer said:


> Looks great on yoh tbh. Whats your wrist size?


Almost a 7, the buckle is on the 4th hole.


----------



## Hands90

RazorFrazer said:


> You'll be fine with S. I have 6.75 wrist and the Small fits perfect on my Metro. I believe the ahoi is even longer lug to lug so you should be just perfect. The M straps are way too large.


I actually think I need the M! 
I tried on a Neomatic at the Armory (men's clothing store) in NYC today. It was not the red that I want but dark blue. It fits at the last hole on the strap. I't a little too close for me. I'm going to go for the M strap once my funds line up.

Also guys I'm sure this has come up already (and TRUST me I will go back and read every post before I buy into Nomos) but for changing straps...
Outside (with the exposed spring bar ends)
or
Inside using a spring bar tool?

I actually prefer to use the exposed spring bar ends to change straps on other watches.


----------



## EricSF2015

I use a toothpick to push in and pop out the pin, takes a second and no chance of scratching the case. Easy peasy.


----------



## Hands90

Anyone buy from Chronext?
Are the papers worth 1K?

For me they might be but I can NOT find a solid feed back on Chronext. I wrote them an email. I'll give them a few days to respond.


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Dont rush on purchasing a watch.
also, look for used ones on the sale section.
which one are you looking for?


----------



## offrdmania

Hands90 said:


> Anyone buy from Chronext?
> Are the papers worth 1K?
> 
> For me they might be but I can NOT find a solid feed back on Chronext. I wrote them an email. I'll give them a few days to respond.


There is a discussion on the other watch forum about them and every response about them was from new members with under 10 posts. No solid reviews.


----------



## Hands90

offrdmania said:


> There is a discussion on the other watch forum about them and every response about them was from new members with under 10 posts. No solid reviews.


This is EXACTLY what I'm afraid of.


----------



## ChronographSeeker

Tetra 27 x 1


----------



## ChronoTraveler

A question to the Nomos Ahoi Datum owners: how big does it wear? Would it fit nicely on a 6,5" wrist?

I know the lug to lug measures 50 mm (at least I read it somewhere), but I'm getting the impression that the lugs always _float _somehow.


----------



## smalleq

ChronoTraveler said:


> A question to the Nomos Ahoi Datum owners: how big does it wear? Would it fit nicely on a 6,5" wrist?
> 
> I know the lug to lug measures 50 mm (at least I read it somewhere), but I'm getting the impression that the lugs always _float _somehow.


I would say no unless your wrist is on the very flat side of things. I really liked the one I had, but ultimately felt the lugs hung a bit over my 7.25" wrist. On the otherhand, I think the new 36mm Neomatik version would likely fit you well, while its just a bit too small for my tastes.


----------



## pdsf

smalleq said:


> I would say no unless your wrist is on the very flat side of things. I really liked the one I had, but ultimately felt the lugs hung a bit over my 7.25" wrist. On the otherhand, I think the new 36mm Neomatik version would likely fit you well, while its just a bit too small for my tastes.


I agree - based on my research, the Ahoi Datum would quite likely look a bit too big on a 6.5" wrist given the long lugs. Plus the dial would look larger than the diameter would suggest.


----------



## monkii

So, I finally pulled the trigger on a Tangente 35, loving it so far! Also ordered two velour straps, really like them.


----------



## Hands90

monkii said:


> So, I finally pulled the trigger on a Tangente 35, loving it so far! Also ordered two velour straps, really like them.


Very cool Nomos


----------



## grandmeleas

Tangente 35 is a classic and fits your wrist perfectly... Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

ChronoTraveler said:


> A question to the Nomos Ahoi Datum owners: how big does it wear? Would it fit nicely on a 6,5" wrist?
> 
> I know the lug to lug measures 50 mm (at least I read it somewhere), but I'm getting the impression that the lugs always _float _somehow.


My wrist is a flat 6.5. I tried on the Ahoi Datum, and it's way too big. As noted above, the Ahoi Neomatik is a better fit, and wears a bit bigger than the 36.3 diameter suggests.


----------



## RazorFrazer

dhtjr said:


> My wrist is a flat 6.5. I tried on the Ahoi Datum, and it's way too big. As noted above, the Ahoi Neomatik is a better fit, and wears a bit bigger than the 36.3 diameter suggests.


I have 6.75 wrist. The 40mm ahoi looked comical on me.

The neomatik ahoi 36.3mm looked absolutely amazing on me.


----------



## Maddog1970

ChronoTraveler said:


> A question to the Nomos Ahoi Datum owners: how big does it wear? Would it fit nicely on a 6,5" wrist?
> 
> I know the lug to lug measures 50 mm (at least I read it somewhere), but I'm getting the impression that the lugs always _float _somehow.


my signal Blau Ahoi datum on my 7.5" flatish wrist......honestly think you need minimum 7" for the L2L, but at the end of the day, your money!

oh and I highly recommend this watch - the bluest of all my blue watches!


----------



## nycmd

I have a 6.5" wrist and the Ahoi Datum felt just slightly too large. The lugs hung over my wrist just enough that it bothered me. I got the Ahoi neomatik and it fits perfect. I don't miss the date (I thought I would) and feel the watch looks better without it.


----------



## grandmeleas

One thing I like about this tread is the tasteful comments about watch design and size

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24

JPM strap


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Thank you so much everyone for sharing their thoughts there. I ended up closing the deal, but mainly because I got rid of some pieces I didn't want anymore (great watches, but that really didn't belong to my collection right now) and because this particular Nomos model was a grail for me when I started collecting mechanicals a couple years ago. I remember seeing the ads here in WUS and then getting extremely frustrated because the watch was much more expensive than I could pay.

So I got the Nomos 553 with black perlon and also bought a brown Nomos with red stitching. I have tons of 20mm straps that match the dial too, so I'm looking forward to it.

My wrist is fairly flat and measures 56mm on top, so I'll hope it works. If it doesn't, I'll try on the right wrist, a little larger and on which I used to wear an Omega PO 45mm. On the worst-case scenario, I'll sell it and fund another grail.

I'll share some pictures as soon as I get the watch.


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Depending on the angle, the change of the dial color amazes me on this Nomos.


----------



## stebesplace

Duplicate


----------



## stebesplace

Looking for a quick take here. Went to the AD, tried on a few, narrowing it all down to what I want, but can't tell if on my 6-3/4 wrist, the 38.5 looks too small? Here's a comparison of a 38.5 and a 42, both Clubs. I personally feel the 38.5 is slightly too small, BUT, it does work. I was surprised how comfortable the 38.5 felt, even compared to the 42 when working with the shirt cuff.


----------



## psbero

stebesplace said:


> Looking for a quick take here. Went to the AD, tried on a few, narrowing it all down to what I want, but can't tell if on my 6-3/4 wrist, the 38 looks too small? Here's a comparison of a 38 and a 42, both Clubs. I personally feel the 38.5 is slightly too small, BUT, it does work. I was surprised how comfortable the 38.5 felt, even compared to the 42 when working with the shirt cuff.


The 38.5 looks better on you imo. There is also a 40mm no date version if you're interested


----------



## grandmeleas

I agree that the 38 looks better on you

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

Another duplicate. Why is this happening all of a sudden!?


----------



## stebesplace

psbero said:


> The 38.5 looks better on you imo. There is also a 40mm no date version if you're interested


I recall seeing the 40mm at the shop, but it was so hard to tell the difference between all 3, I ended up just picking both ends. The Club Automat is appealing, but I'm not 100% on board with that style, and the Naucht dial is extremely appealing to me (even though it's not pictured here). I'm also really drawn to the California dial. I just can't get that out of my head.


----------



## Ssunnylee24

stebesplace said:


> I recall seeing the 40mm at the shop, but it was so hard to tell the difference between all 3, I ended up just picking both ends. The Club Automat is appealing, but I'm not 100% on board with that style, and the Naucht dial is extremely appealing to me (even though it's not pictured here). I'm also really drawn to the California dial. I just can't get that out of my head.


I can see why you Re having deciding wiphoch one you want to get, both of the,pm are very nice and fits you well. I have the 41mm atlantik and at first, it felt big but for a everyday use its perfect. Nomos club is a sporty line and it pulls off of as a casual/sporty kind of watch. If you are looking for a casual/sporty kind of watch, go with the 42mm but something more of dressy side, I'd go woth 38.5mm.
either way its a win win situation, Nomos are great!


----------



## stebesplace

Ssunnylee24 said:


> I can see why you Re having deciding wiphoch one you want to get, both of the,pm are very nice and fits you well. I have the 41mm atlantik and at first, it felt big but for a everyday use its perfect. Nomos club is a sporty line and it pulls off of as a casual/sporty kind of watch. If you are looking for a casual/sporty kind of watch, go with the 42mm but something more of dressy side, I'd go woth 38.5mm.
> either way its a win win situation, Nomos are great!


I think you're right. While the 38.5 fits best under the cuff of most every shirt, I could pull off a 40-42 just fine. I've had my eye on a Tangomat GMT, but want to dip my toes into the brand with a Club first, and if my travel needs kick up, or I want something white faced/minimalistic, with fantastic real-world functionality, I'd jump to a GMT.

Right now leaning towards the Naucht 38.5 since that look is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## Maddog1970

Club datum Atlantik on a Watch Bandit rallye strap


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Maddog1970 said:


> Club datum Atlantik on a Watch Bandit rallye strap
> 
> View attachment 12559691


you and I have the same watch!
great to actually see someone with the same watch, I have mever met with any.


----------



## LB Carl

I'm looking to buy myself a birthday present next month, and have zeroed in on the Nomos Ahoi but had a couple of questions I'm hoping the Nomos owners here could assist with. Researching reviews and videos, there appears to have been a change in the strap. Previous offerings had what looks like a woven strap without holes, but now seems different, and is being called a "textile strap" by Nomos. What exactly is it made of, and for those who have it, is it comfortable? -- Also, regarding the lugs. In some pictures I've seen, the lugs appear to hover above people's wrists despite the eventual downward angle on the lugs. What's the general experience with the lugs on this?

Of course, I'm eventually going to go to Tourneau to try it on, but it's the only AD for Nomos in my area and it's in a mall which I hate going to. I'm putting that trip off until I've exhausted researching on my own. Any info would be appreciated...I don't normally gravitate to this style of watch, but there's something elegant about what Nomos does, and they do color so well even when it's just the light blue hands and red seconds hand it just looks terrific.


----------



## Hands90

LB Carl said:


> I'm looking to buy myself a birthday present next month, and have zeroed in on the Nomos Ahoi but had a couple of questions I'm hoping the Nomos owners here could assist with. Researching reviews and videos, there appears to have been a change in the strap. Previous offerings had what looks like a woven strap without holes, but now seems different, and is being called a "textile strap" by Nomos. What exactly is it made of, and for those who have it, is it comfortable? -- Also, regarding the lugs. In some pictures I've seen, the lugs appear to hover above people's wrists despite the eventual downward angle on the lugs. What's the general experience with the lugs on this?
> 
> Of course, I'm eventually going to go to Tourneau to try it on, but it's the only AD for Nomos in my area and it's in a mall which I hate going to. I'm putting that trip off until I've exhausted researching on my own. Any info would be appreciated...I don't normally gravitate to this style of watch, but there's something elegant about what Nomos does, and they do color so well even when it's just the light blue hands and red seconds hand it just looks terrific.


Perlon strap. 
Go here. Click the watch you want and wrist size. It's great
https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Sele...r/?force_sid=08f973b850ec66ac9a9820a8a452a490


----------



## Mrovner

My new Nomos Tetra. Wanted one since I first saw it in a watch shop in Wiesbaden. Finally was able to pick one up. Love it. Very classy imho vs. the round watches.


----------



## LB Carl

Hands90 said:


> Perlon strap.
> Go here. Click the watch you want and wrist size. It's great
> https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Sele...r/?force_sid=08f973b850ec66ac9a9820a8a452a490


Thanks Hands! I've never used a Perlon strap, but it looks nice. I might add on the leather strap to the order if I buy the watch.


----------



## scrooge

Hands90 said:


> Perlon strap.
> Go here. Click the watch you want and wrist size. It's great
> https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Sele...r/?force_sid=08f973b850ec66ac9a9820a8a452a490


I agree that it is a great strap. It has distinct holes like a conventional strap, which the previous one did not have.


----------



## animalman86

Mrovner said:


> My new Nomos Tetra. Wanted one since I first saw it in a watch shop in Wiesbaden. Finally was able to pick one up. Love it. Very classy imho vs. the round watches.


Looks great- congratulations

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

LB Carl said:


> I'm looking to buy myself a birthday present next month, and have zeroed in on the Nomos Ahoi but had a couple of questions I'm hoping the Nomos owners here could assist with. Researching reviews and videos, there appears to have been a change in the strap. Previous offerings had what looks like a woven strap without holes, but now seems different, and is being called a "textile strap" by Nomos. What exactly is it made of, and for those who have it, is it comfortable? -- Also, regarding the lugs. In some pictures I've seen, the lugs appear to hover above people's wrists despite the eventual downward angle on the lugs. What's the general experience with the lugs on this?
> 
> Of course, I'm eventually going to go to Tourneau to try it on, but it's the only AD for Nomos in my area and it's in a mall which I hate going to. I'm putting that trip off until I've exhausted researching on my own. Any info would be appreciated...I don't normally gravitate to this style of watch, but there's something elegant about what Nomos does, and they do color so well even when it's just the light blue hands and red seconds hand it just looks terrific.


The textile strap is ok for swimming in...beyond that, mine are in a bag.....

i got got one on my Ahoi, but when I picked up a club datum, I went she'll cordovan....my Ahoi is on a Panatime chestnut bronco right now, but I do have a one piece perlon I will use at some point...

some wrist shots of my Ahoi...

- 7.5" flatish wrist, again on a Panatime strap.
- crazy blue dial
- super comfy and very legible


----------



## imaCoolRobot

My brother who is a watch fan does not like NOMOS at all. He thinks they’re too plain. He likes TAG Heuer though.


----------



## Hands90

chuasam said:


> My brother who is a watch fan does not like NOMOS at all. He thinks they're too plain. He likes TAG Heuer though.


They are minimal. I could see not liking them. It's not everyones cup of German beer. I do like they are 95% inhouse. I'm becoming obsessed.


----------



## LB Carl

Maddog1970 said:


> The textile strap is ok for swimming in...beyond that, mine are in a bag.....
> 
> i got got one on my Ahoi, but when I picked up a club datum, I went she'll cordovan....my Ahoi is on a Panatime chestnut bronco right now, but I do have a one piece perlon I will use at some point...
> 
> some wrist shots of my Ahoi...
> 
> - 7.5" flatish wrist, again on a Panatime strap.
> - crazy blue dial
> - super comfy and very legible


That's such a great looking blue. I saw someone on the train to NYC a few weeks back and knew immediately even from a distance his watch was a Nomos just by spotting the blue dial. I had briefly thought about adding another PAM to my collection but I keep going back to the Ahoi. I don't have anything like it in my collection. How do you think it would look on a black rubber strap?


----------



## Maddog1970

LB Carl said:


> That's such a great looking blue. I saw someone on the train to NYC a few weeks back and knew immediately even from a distance his watch was a Nomos just by spotting the blue dial. I had briefly thought about adding another PAM to my collection but I keep going back to the Ahoi. I don't have anything like it in my collection. How do you think it would look on a black rubber strap?


I have worn mine on several different rubber Borealis straps - just like an ISO strap - and it looks and wears great!

sorry no picture saved, but if you look back thru this tread I posted at least one pic with it on black rubber


----------



## Maddog1970

Here we go, on rubber x3.....




















A very versitile case design lends itself perfectly to the ISO style strap....great choices for summer


----------



## ChronoTraveler

^Very nice combos. These thicker straps seem to mitigate the exaggerated lug proportions of the Ahoi very well.


----------



## Maddog1970

Club datum Atlantik on another watch bandit rallye strap


----------



## LB Carl

Maddog1970 said:


> Here we go, on rubber x3.....
> A very versitile case design lends itself perfectly to the ISO style strap....great choices for summer


Thanks Maddog, it looks really good on the rubber straps! Of course, now I'm seeing your Nomos with the date window which looks awesome because it's matched to the dial and readable, and am now starting to consider the Ahoi Datum. Reading this forum is great, but also gets me in trouble.


----------



## aurelienfrancois

New in the community... here is my contribution: Nomos Club 36 on a nylon strap (wore it during the whole summer)


----------



## stebesplace

aurelienfrancois said:


> New in the community... here is my contribution: Nomos Club 36 on a nylon strap (wore it during the whole summer)


Classic look. Can't go wrong with that size on your wrist, especially a nice summer strap like that.


----------



## pdsf

aurelienfrancois said:


> New in the community... here is my contribution: Nomos Club 36 on a nylon strap (wore it during the whole summer)
> 
> https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/218167A66B7E6149864382BA02512B7CD2CBDD.jpg


Welcome to the community. Great combo!


----------



## Hands90

Why is the club so attractive? I really like the look, maybe it's the price?
It reminds me of an Explorer 1


----------



## psbero

Hands90 said:


> Why is the club so attractive? I really like the look, maybe it's the price?
> It reminds me of an Explorer 1


I used to really dislike the Club, thinking it was a strange mix of dress and sporty. But now I've grown to really like it and think it will soon be my first Nomos. I get that Explorer I vibe too with the numerals, the size, the bezel. The pop of colour gives a little extra interest and prevents it from being too boring. If the hands were lumed instead of just painted it would be perfect.


----------



## Hands90

psbero said:


> I used to really dislike the Club, thinking it was a strange mix of dress and sporty. But now I've grown to really like it and think it will soon be my first Nomos. I get that Explorer I vibe too with the numerals, the size, the bezel. The pop of colour gives a little extra interest and prevents it from being too boring. If the hands were lumed instead of just painted it would be perfect.


Club 38 Campus Nacht









1650. It's worth the price. I like the California dial. On a nato I think this watch would be really nice.


----------



## stebesplace

psbero said:


> I used to really dislike the Club, thinking it was a strange mix of dress and sporty. But now I've grown to really like it and think it will soon be my first Nomos. I get that Explorer I vibe too with the numerals, the size, the bezel. The pop of colour gives a little extra interest and prevents it from being too boring. If the hands were lumed instead of just painted it would be perfect.


I was right there with ya. In fact, I was like that with the brand until they started producing their own escapement, and getting press. It wasn't really their designs previously, just always felt they were to small on my wrist, again, until I tried them on in person awhile back.

My lens on the brand has changed significantly in the last year, and now I consider them a pioneering group in the watch world, and for the price point, most brands can't come close.

As for the Club? Yes, I too was feeling a bit polar about it. Once the Campus hit, I started to rethink the line, and the Campus Nacht is currently my front runner for my next watch. It really can be a do-it-all watch, and I am compelled to getting watches that fall into this category. When I travel, sometimes I just want one watch with me, and this would accomplish that.


----------



## aurelienfrancois

Hands90 said:


> Why is the club so attractive? I really like the look, maybe it's the price?
> It reminds me of an Explorer 1


I think it's because it's classy and not too serious at the same time. Very few watches do that impression.


----------



## aurelienfrancois

Hands90 said:


> *Club 38 Campus Nacht*
> 
> 1650. It's worth the price. I like the California dial. On a nato I think this watch would be really nice.


I'm not sure the Campus is the best watch for natos, with its long lugs and relative case narrowness.
I have the 36mm version and tried it, it didn't work at all in my opinion.
This is why I chose a classic nylon strap instead, and I love it!


----------



## aurelienfrancois

Another pic! 
With a blue leather band. The blue color fits perfectly with the orange hands


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Nomos came with many new watches in their line up.
No clubs tho, but heres mine.


----------



## Maddog1970

My club says hi.....

see others comparing to a Roly Explorer, which I agree with in general terms, although I think a Tudor Ranger is a closer comparison....









Tudor pic stolen shamelessly from the web....


----------



## cageracer

Nomos inbound... 5 days of torture watching the tracking... Fedex says 'out for delivery'... Just finished a ...... nigh shift and want to go to sleep but can't miss this delivery!


----------



## stebesplace

cageracer said:


> Nomos inbound... 5 days of torture watching the tracking... Fedex says 'out for delivery'... Just finished a ...... nigh shift and want to go to sleep but can't miss this delivery!


Do NOT miss that package. Also post up pics once you get it!


----------



## stebesplace

Ssunnylee24 said:


> Nomos came with many new watches in their line up.
> No clubs tho, but heres mine.
> View attachment 12584931


Sad to see you are selling :/ but I get it.


----------



## Ssunnylee24

I know I will miss it... maybe i will hold on to it!


----------



## cageracer

I passed a major exam recently (anaesthetic primary exam) and wanted to celebrate with a new watch.


----------



## EricSF2015

Congrats on the Doctors without Borders edition!


----------



## cageracer

Thanks mate, I love it! 

Also, I ordered a M beige suede strap with the watch, turns out it's a touch to big - before a punch a new hole in it, is anyone interested in swapping their small for a medium?


----------



## zaratewl

My new to me Zürich Weltzeit nachtblau, just need to get a hole punched in the strap for my apparently tiny wrist.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

zaratewl said:


> My new to me Zürich Weltzeit nachtblau, just need to get a hole punched in the strap for my apparently tiny wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Did you order from Nomos directly? They may be able to swap the strap, but usually only if you point out that you need a small versus medium when ordering. Or punch a hole and you're good to go 

Great looking watch! Really love that line.


----------



## zaratewl

stebesplace said:


> Did you order from Nomos directly? They may be able to swap the strap, but usually only if you point out that you need a small versus medium when ordering. Or punch a hole and you're good to go
> 
> Great looking watch! Really love that line.


I did not, I got it through a third party. I'm just going to punch it myself, no big deal.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

Finally got a chance to take a photo of my new Ahoi Datum the other day. I absolutely love this watch. Unfortunately, my wife loves it too, and borrowed it two days ago. So far, she hasn't given it back.
View attachment 12614387


----------



## AMC9e

the nomos community general discussion is in need of a bump, despite the fruity post


----------



## Dale Vito

NOMOS & vintage Gay Freres bracelet :O


----------



## shelfcompact

Dale Vito said:


> NOMOS & vintage Gay Freres bracelet :O


That..... works!


----------



## Dale Vito

shelfcompact said:


> That..... works!


Thanks. It looks better in this pic than in real life, but still. Even the long lugs and subsequent gap between the case and end 'link' seems to work with this open style bracelet.


----------



## shelfcompact

Dale Vito said:


> Thanks. It looks better in this pic than in real life, but still. Even the long lugs and subsequent gap between the case and end 'link' seems to work with this open style bracelet.


You should scuff up the Club's case a bit to match even better.


----------



## Dale Vito

shelfcompact said:


> You should scuff up the Club's case a bit to match even better.


Haha. It's already pretty scuffed up considering its about 10 months old. Beach holiday and lot's of action in the sea did the trick rather well.


----------



## WatchHoliday

cageracer said:


> I passed a major exam recently (anaesthetic primary exam) and wanted to celebrate with a new watch.


Congrats!

I love that two piece perlon where did you get it?


----------



## qcjulle

I just joined the club.


----------



## Hands90

Dale Vito said:


> NOMOS & vintage Gay Freres bracelet :O


/\ /\ /\ 
This is what I want to do with a nomos tangente


----------



## shelfcompact

WatchHoliday said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I love that two piece perlon where did you get it?


Possibly this one. Would be my guess.

Eulit Palma Pacific Woven Perlon Royal Blue Two-Piece


----------



## El-Duderino

Really wish the strap was a bit thinner, but I like the overall look enough that it doesn't bother me that much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer

WatchHoliday said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I love that two piece perlon where did you get it?


Thanks mate, I got the band from http://clockworksynergy.com , I can't say I'd recommend it though - the first keeper is extremely tight and it's really hard to feed the strap through it. It seems to be causing it to fray as well.

I've already posted this pic in another thread, but what the hell, the light is beautiful:


----------



## WatchHoliday

cageracer said:


> Thanks mate, I got the band from http://clockworksynergy.com , I can't say I'd recommend it though - the first keeper is extremely tight and it's really hard to feed the strap through it. It seems to be causing it to fray as well.
> 
> I've already posted this pic in another thread, but what the hell, the light is beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 12641827


Thanks! I was looking for something else for my new Ahoi.

But I think will keep it with the Nomos strap. Its quality is superb and very comfortable on the wirst


----------



## Hands90

The straps from Nomos are nice. I've resisted changing straps. I'll wear it on here till summer or the strap falls off. Whatever comes first.


----------



## cageracer

Yeah I've been loving the suede Nomos strap on my Tangente. It's a tiny bit big for my wrist though (I think it's a medium) so I punched an extra hole in it. I'm wearing it with a deployant as well (not the Nomos one) which is super nice.


----------



## Spunwell

cageracer said:


> Yeah I've been loving the suede Nomos strap on my Tangente. It's a tiny bit big for my wrist though (I think it's a medium) so I punched an extra hole in it. I'm wearing it with a deployant as well (not the Nomos one) which is super nice.


Is there a deployant available from Nomos?


----------



## shelfcompact

Spunwell said:


> Is there a deployant available from Nomos?


Just released.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-now-sell-deployant-clasp-4556531.html


----------



## Raku

shelfcompact said:


> Just released.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-now-sell-deployant-clasp-4556531.html


Do you think this is worth getting? I have a Tangente and I do like the regular buckle it comes with.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## painterspal

Ludwig 38


----------



## WatchHoliday

Does anybody know who is the manufacture of their textile straps? (Not the perlon one). I’m wondering if there are any other colors out there...


----------



## zephyrs

Hi guys, does anyone know if there's any difference in dial color between Tangente 38 and Tagente 38 Datum? Or a difference between older Tangente (pre-2016 model, with writings on the back case) and newer one (without writings on the back)? I have recently acquired older version of Tangente 38 Datum, and the dial color is pretty different compared to my newer version of Tangent 38. Tangente 38 Datum has more of a silver or champaign hint, where Tangente 38 is definitely more white. I can't really catch the difference too well with my iphone camera, but here's the pic anyway...


----------



## Ssunnylee24

On new whisky shell cordovan


----------



## cageracer

Doctors Without Borders edition


----------



## Penfold36

For anyone interested:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/17/fashion/watches-nomos-germany.html

One interesting note in the article states that Nomos is developing a metal bracelet.


----------



## shelfcompact

Penfold36 said:


> For anyone interested:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/17/fashion/watches-nomos-germany.html
> 
> One interesting note in the article states that Nomos is developing a metal bracelet.


Nice catch.
I expect it to be something very different than what we're used to. As usual with Nomos.


----------



## sidrox25

Do you guys think this Nomos Tangente 38 Datum sits too large on my 6.25" wrists? What I really mean is do the lugs seem too long on it?


----------



## Armchair

sidrox25 said:


> Do you guys think this Nomos Tangente 38 Datum sits too large on my 6.25" wrists? What I really mean is do the lugs seem too long on it?


The 38 on your wrist wears similarly to my 35 on my wrist. If you look close up, yes it's probably too large. But when I look at the watch, I'm looking at the dial rather than the lugs so it doesn't bother me. It's not like it actually oversails the wrist.


----------



## shelfcompact

Just a tiny bit long, but if you're good with it, go with it.
No one's really going to notice.


----------



## Michitoki

I just splurged on the original Tetra because it's Black Friday and my birthday is coming up and I can't wait anymore. Now I'm feeling guilty cause I spent way too much money today. Who here has a Tetra?


----------



## Baham

Michitoki said:


> I just splurged on the original Tetra because it's Black Friday and my birthday is coming up and I can't wait anymore. Now I'm feeling guilty cause I spent way too much money today. Who here has a Tetra?


A certain amount of buyers remorse is normal. It will pass.


----------



## chimin

plenty of watch pictures make me pine for ungodly lengths of time, but this one smarts. spot the muppet: excitedly brought mine to a wedding, then dropped it the night before. would that it had been on a pile of fruit. off to nomos for some love as i gain invaluable perspective.


----------



## chimin

whoops was trying to respond to previous pic of a nomos tangente gangreserve, but would have had the same reaction regardless of watch naturally.


----------



## Bender.Folder

my latest buy, club campus 38 in grey . so slim and comfy .


----------



## flyingpicasso

sidrox25 said:


> Do you guys think this Nomos Tangente 38 Datum sits too large on my 6.25" wrists? What I really mean is do the lugs seem too long on it?
> 
> View attachment 12673143
> View attachment 12673437


I think you already suspect the lugs are a bit long for your liking (I agree). I tried to talk myself into liking a watch I knew to be too big, then finally--and happily--flipped it. You might be happier with the smaller size if you give it a chance.


----------



## Bender.Folder

what accuracy is it usual to have with the handwinding alpha movement ? I'm more towards 10s a day or more rather than COSC specs or above as nomos claims on their FAQ.


----------



## bshah1976

qcjulle said:


> I just joined the club.
> 
> View attachment 12640173


Nice. Is want a Club too. 39/40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

Very pleased, one of the firts 'no impulse' purchase. Tried out the whole line at an AD, left the idea 3 months and came back to find out the club aqua wasnt my choice.
The whale on the caseback is a fun detail. Accuracy settled around 10s or less per day on my last check. Its good enough for a handwound model in my book.
Now the straps hunt will start but I got high hopes for the metal bracelet Nomos is rumored to work on.


----------



## pdsf

^nice one!! Love the whale myself. Their textile strap that comes with the Ahoi is v good. I love mine.


----------



## mitar98

I really like the new Metro with the power reserve indicator but its a shame they only make it in a 39 - too small for my wrist.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Ssunnylee24 said:


> View attachment 12655881
> 
> On new whisky shell cordovan


Does your Nomos Club Atlantik have a screw down crown? I'm curious how it maintains the 200m rating...

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Does your Nomos Club Atlantik have a screw down crown? I'm curious how it maintains the 200m rating...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No screw down crown. Lots of good articles about how this isn't necessary for water resistance if the tubes are constructed in a certain way. Really cool tech. Omega's globemaster has a similar tech. To be honest, for up to 200m the screw-down crown is more to give a feel of water resistance, though it isn't necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

That's a real shame. 

I am aware of the fact that the screw down crown in and of itself does not make a watch more or less water resistant (Mido has a long history of water resistant watches that don't have a screw down crown, Omega made a watch that relied on water pressure to keep the crown sealed and keep out water, etc).

I still feel that that's a disappointment as the screw down crown generally inspires confidence in a watches robustness. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> That's a real shame.
> 
> I am aware of the fact that the screw down crown in and of itself does not make a watch more or less water resistant (Mido has a long history of water resistan't watches that don't have a screw down crown, Omega made a watch that relied on water pressure to keep the crown sealed and keep out water, etc).
> 
> I still feel that that's a disappointment as the screw down crown generally inspires confidence in a watches robustness.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I feel the same way. Part of the reason I went for the Ahoi vs Club.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> That's a real shame.
> 
> I am aware of the fact that the screw down crown in and of itself does not make a watch more or less water resistant (Mido has a long history of water resistant watches that don't have a screw down crown, Omega made a watch that relied on water pressure to keep the crown sealed and keep out water, etc).
> 
> I still feel that that's a disappointment as the screw down crown generally inspires confidence in a watches robustness.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


All in your head. That's how all divers used to be.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

shelfcompact said:


> All in your head. That's how all divers used to be.


It seems like you missed my reference to Mido and vintage Omega relying on seals only.

That said, a non screw down crown is a downgrade of today's standards. I understand a case to made for the manual wind Clubs, but the Automat should have had a screw down crown. It is simply not up to par with the competition (Aqua Terra, Explorer 1, 556, etc) and feels as if they skimped on quality in order to make it a budget friendly.

The Club line uses a large crown, why didn't they tap threading?

I hope Nomos will change this for future models...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015

Screw down crowns aren't necessary for water resistance given gasket technology. But with Nomos you get the best of both worlds; if you want 200m WR without a screw-down crown, go for the Club series, but if you must have one, go for the Ahoi series! If you listen to interviews with the VP Sales of North America for Nomos, he says they aren't needed but they understand people like them which is why the screw down crown was included in the Ahoi series, which tells me Nomos is very responsive to their customer base. I'm loving my Ahoi Signalblau!


----------



## shelfcompact

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> It seems like you missed my reference to Mido and vintage Omega relying on seals only.
> 
> That said, a non screw down crown is a downgrade of today's standards. I understand a case to made for the manual wind Clubs, but the Automat should have had a screw down crown. It is simply not up to par with the competition (Aqua Terra, Explorer 1, 556, etc) and feels as if they skimped on quality in order to make it a budget friendly.
> 
> The Club line uses a large crown, why didn't they tap threading?
> 
> I hope Nomos will change this for future models...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I saw, but I just thought you meant they were something special that only Omega or Mido have done in the past when every watch was like this. My mistake.

Yeah, I guess they could add a screw down crown, but it works for me as I like to hand wind my automatics when possible without fuss.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

shelfcompact said:


> I saw, but I just thought you meant they were something special that only Omega or Mido have done in the past when every watch was like this. My mistake.
> 
> Yeah, I guess they could add a screw down crown, but it works for me as I like to hand wind my automatics when possible without fuss.


Mido would like you to think that their Aqua Dura system is proprietary ;-)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishbone82

Hello guys!

This is my first post here so please bear with me ;-) I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question, so I'll try to be as concise as I can. 

I recently made a big change in my lifestyle by becoming a minimalist, reducing my earthly possessions to a bare minimum. During the years I had acquired a rather eclectic accumulation (I wouldn't go as far as calling it a collection) of modern and vintage watches, all of which I managed to sell since I didn't retain any emotional attachment to any of them. 

Now I am in need of this ONE and ONLY watch that will be by my side for many years to come. I had already made up my mind about getting the beautiful *Nomos Minimatik* and be happy with it till the rest of my minimalist life when *Jaeger-LeCoultre* introduced their new *Master Control Date with a sector dial *during SIHH 2007. I have always considered the Master Control line to be a bit too serious for me but the new sector dial suddenly ticked many boxes. Obviously it is more expensive than the Minimatik, but if I get it on the grey market it will still be just within the upper limit of my budget. 

View attachment 12709545
View attachment 12709547


Just to make it clear, I am not trying to compare Jaeger-LeCoultre and Nomos as companies, that would obviously be comparing apples to oranges. I'm trying to compare JLC most affordable model and one of Nomos' most advance movements. What I am looking for here is long lasting value and quality since I don't plan to flip or buy a new watch in a very long time. The cost of servicing these watches might also be an issue here.
The problem is that I have never been so torn between two purchase options! o|



So is it now down to *DUW 3001* vs. *Caliber 899/1*?
I admire the technical innovativeness of DUW 3001, but is it better than the basic (and also the JLC most affordable) Caliber 899/1?

I am no expert when it come to watch movements so I will truly appreciate if more knowledgeable members here share their opinion on these two movements!


Is the JLC Cal. *899/1 uni-directional rotor *with ceramic bearings better than Nomos *DUW 3001 bi-directional rotor*?
Is the JLC Cal. *899/1 free sprung balance* better than *DUW 3001 own Regulatory system* on their balance?

I have never been so torn between two choices! Please, break the tie for me! :-s


----------



## Wishbone82

Hello guys!

This is my first post here so please bear with me ;-)I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question, so I'll try to be as concise as I can. 

I recently made a big change in my lifestyle by becoming a minimalist, reducing my earthly possessions to a bare minimum. During the years I had acquired a rather eclectic accumulation (I wouldn't go as far as calling it a collection) of modern and vintage watches, all of which I managed to sell since I didn't retain any emotional attachment to any of them. 

Now I am in need of this ONE and ONLY watch that will be by my side for many years to come. I had already made up my mind about getting the beautiful *Nomos Minimatik* and be happy with it till the rest of my minimalist life when *Jaeger-LeCoultre* introduced their new *Master Control Date with a sector dial *during SIHH 2007. I have always considered the Master Control line to be a bit too serious for me but the new sector dial suddenly ticked many boxes. Obviously it is more expensive than the Minimatik, but if I get it on the grey market it will still be just within the upper limit of my budget. 

View attachment 12709545
View attachment 12709547


Just to make it clear, I am not trying to compare Jaeger-LeCoultre and Nomos as companies, that would obviously be comparing apples to oranges. I'm trying to compare JLC most affordable model and one of Nomos' most advance movements. What I am looking for here is long lasting value and quality since I don't plan to flip or buy a new watch in a very long time. The cost of servicing these watches might also be an issue here.
The problem is that I have never been so torn between two purchase options! o|



So is it now down to *DUW 3001* vs. *Caliber 899/1*?
I admire the technical innovativeness of DUW 3001, but is it better than the basic (and also the JLC most affordable) Caliber 899/1?

I am no expert when it come to watch movements so I will truly appreciate if more knowledgeable members here share their opinion on these two movements!


Is the JLC Cal. *899/1 uni-directional rotor *with ceramic bearings better than Nomos *DUW 3001 bi-directional rotor*?
Is the JLC Cal. *899/1 free sprung balance* better than *DUW 3001 own Regulatory system* on their balance?

I have never been so torn between two choices! Please, break the tie for me! :-s


----------



## Puckbw11

Wishbone82 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> This is my first post here so please bear with me ;-)I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question, so I'll try to be as concise as I can.
> 
> I recently made a big change in my lifestyle by becoming a minimalist, reducing my earthly possessions to a bare minimum. During the years I had acquired a rather eclectic accumulation (I wouldn't go as far as calling it a collection) of modern and vintage watches, all of which I managed to sell since I didn't retain any emotional attachment to any of them.
> 
> Now I am in need of this ONE and ONLY watch that will be by my side for many years to come. I had already made up my mind about getting the beautiful *Nomos Minimatik* and be happy with it till the rest of my minimalist life when *Jaeger-LeCoultre* introduced their new *Master Control Date with a sector dial *during SIHH 2007. I have always considered the Master Control line to be a bit too serious for me but the new sector dial suddenly ticked many boxes. Obviously it is more expensive than the Minimatik, but if I get it on the grey market it will still be just within the upper limit of my budget.
> 
> View attachment 12709545
> View attachment 12709547
> 
> 
> Just to make it clear, I am not trying to compare Jaeger-LeCoultre and Nomos as companies, that would obviously be comparing apples to oranges. I'm trying to compare JLC most affordable model and one of Nomos' most advance movements. What I am looking for here is long lasting value and quality since I don't plan to flip or buy a new watch in a very long time. The cost of servicing these watches might also be an issue here.
> The problem is that I have never been so torn between two purchase options! o|
> 
> 
> 
> So is it now down to *DUW 3001* vs. *Caliber 899/1*?
> I admire the technical innovativeness of DUW 3001, but is it better than the basic (and also the JLC most affordable) Caliber 899/1?
> 
> I am no expert when it come to watch movements so I will truly appreciate if more knowledgeable members here share their opinion on these two movements!
> 
> 
> Is the JLC Cal. *899/1 uni-directional rotor *with ceramic bearings better than Nomos *DUW 3001 bi-directional rotor*?
> Is the JLC Cal. *899/1 free sprung balance* better than *DUW 3001 own Regulatory system* on their balance?
> 
> I have never been so torn between two choices! Please, break the tie for me! :-s


So I love the sector dial even more than most watches, however the Nomos is a killer. I will say, I did notice a lot of rotor noise from the 899/1, which has to do with its unidirectional winding. It is clearly JLC's entry level movement, but I expect d a tad more refinement. I however love the sizing of the JLC and think it could be the perfect one watch. However, a Nomos Tangente Sport or something from the At Work collection may be the best of all worlds here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishbone82

Puckbw11 said:


> So I love the sector dial even more than most watches, however the Nomos is a killer. I will say, I did notice a lot of rotor noise from the 899/1, which has to do with its unidirectional winding. It is clearly JLC's entry level movement, but I expect d a tad more refinement. I however love the sizing of the JLC and think it could be the perfect one watch. However, a Nomos Tangente Sport or something from the At Work collection may be the best of all worlds here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the insight on the rotor noise of the 899/1. I've read other people's comments on the net sharing exactly the same experience with it.


----------



## Wishbone82

Puckbw11 said:


> So I love the sector dial even more than most watches, however the Nomos is a killer. I will say, I did notice a lot of rotor noise from the 899/1, which has to do with its unidirectional winding. It is clearly JLC's entry level movement, but I expect d a tad more refinement. I however love the sizing of the JLC and think it could be the perfect one watch. However, a Nomos Tangente Sport or something from the At Work collection may be the best of all worlds here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the insight on the rotor noise of the 899/1. I've read other people's comments on the net sharing exactly the same experience with it.


----------



## Wishbone82

Guys, any opinions will be much appreciated. It would be great if owners of either of the two movements can share their personal experience!


----------



## GregoryD

Wishbone82 said:


> Guys, any opinions will be much appreciated. It would be great if owners of either of the two movements can share their personal experience!


My Club Neomatik signalblau has been keeping time at about +1 sec per 2 days. It has a good power reserve and the rotor is silent, as far as I can tell. The winding is smooth and quiet. I'm not very concerned with accuracy, but I've been very happy with this movement and watch so far.


----------



## GregoryD

EricSF2015 said:


> Screw down crowns aren't necessary for water resistance given gasket technology. But with Nomos you get the best of both worlds; if you want 200m WR without a screw-down crown, go for the Club series, but if you must have one, go for the Ahoi series! If you listen to interviews with the VP Sales of North America for Nomos, he says they aren't needed but they understand people like them which is why the screw down crown was included in the Ahoi series, which tells me Nomos is very responsive to their customer base. I'm loving my Ahoi Signalblau!


Totally agree. I went with the Club Neomatik signalblau because I wanted a watch that I could swim with but didn't want a screw down crown because I go many days between watches and prefer being able to pick it up and wind it without messing with the crown. But I totally get how a screw-down crown is important to some people, so it's great to have options.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Does your Nomos Club Atlantik have a screw down crown? I'm curious how it maintains the 200m rating...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I wrote to NOMOS asking. They gave me a nod and a wink and implied it was magic.


----------



## Wildmans85

Just joined the Nomos Club (pun intended), great watch and the quality is excellent.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## poofoot

I'm mostly a lurker here, but I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I'm torn between the ahoi neomatik and the tangente neomatik. I was set on the black ahoi neo, but I got to try on a tangente (35mm, non neomatik) and I really liked the white face. So, now I'm agonizing between the white ahoi neomatik and the tangente neomatik. I prefer the black hands of the tangente, but I like the slightly larger presence and water resistance of the ahoi neomatik. arrggg very torn. Any suggestions from people that have had some experience with both?


----------



## Puckbw11

poofoot said:


> I'm mostly a lurker here, but I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I'm torn between the ahoi neomatik and the tangente neomatik. I was set on the black ahoi neo, but I got to try on a tangente (35mm, non neomatik) and I really liked the white face. So, now I'm agonizing between the white ahoi neomatik and the tangente neomatik. I prefer the black hands of the tangente, but I like the slightly larger presence and water resistance of the ahoi neomatik. arrggg very torn. Any suggestions from people that have had some experience with both?


Do you have other watches?

In what context will you wear the watch? Work? Everyday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poofoot

Puckbw11 said:


> Do you have other watches?
> 
> In what context will you wear the watch? Work? Everyday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah right -- this is for every day wear at work, which is fairly casual (usually a button up shirt, chinos & new balances).

This would effectively be my first watch.


----------



## Puckbw11

poofoot said:


> Ah right -- this is for every day wear at work, which is fairly casual (usually a button up shirt, chinos & new balances).
> 
> This would effectively be my first watch.


Ahoi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poofoot

Puckbw11 said:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animalman86

Puckbw11 said:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second Ahoi neomatik.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

animalman86 said:


> Second Ahoi neomatik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I have the Ahoi neomatik in Atlantik and it's quite a GADA watch. Very versatile. I like it a lot. I wear it to work (shirt, chinos, leather shoes) right after I am done with my workouts at the pool. Its versatility is one of the reasons I bought it.


----------



## poofoot

pdsf said:


> I have the Ahoi neomatik in Atlantik and it's quite a GADA watch. Very versatile. I like it a lot. I wear it to work (shirt, chinos, leather shoes) right after I am done with my workouts at the pool. Its versatility is one of the reasons I bought it.


Great feedback thanks! Ahoi it is then. Do you think the GADA/versatility also applies to the white ahoi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

poofoot said:


> Great feedback thanks! Ahoi it is then. Do you think the GADA/versatility also applies to the white ahoi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that was easy! . I think the white ahoi neo exudes a very different feel vs the atlantik but it does have that GADA quality but you can't get away with wearing a suit with it as you potentially could with the atlantik version. On the other hand, the white ahoi neo would work with both the light grey and blue gray straps whereas I don't think the light grey would work with the atlantik. It's all personal of course. Feel free to disagree. The straps are fab, btw.

Your username made me giggle.

P.S. the white is very nice. I just looked at it again. I wish you a great decision making process, and post pictoral evidence of decision. ;-)


----------



## poofoot

pdsf said:


> Well, that was easy! . I think the white ahoi neo exudes a very different feel vs the atlantik but it does have that GADA quality but you can't get away with wearing a suit with it as you potentially could with the atlantik version. On the other hand, the white ahoi neo would work with both the light grey and blue gray straps whereas I don't think the light grey would work with the atlantik. It's all personal of course. Feel free to disagree. The straps are fab, btw.
> 
> Your username made me giggle.
> 
> P.S. the white is very nice. I just looked at it again. I wish you a great decision making process, and post pictoral evidence of decision. ;-)


super helpful -- thank you! I'll come back with pics.


----------



## pdsf

poofoot said:


> super helpful -- thank you! I'll come back with pics.


Cool! And I love those rose gold hands (white version doesn't have them). This is a poor pic to make them pop but that's only way I could do it without getting out of bed. Lol I have to face the airport soon so i need all the rest I can get.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202

Hey guys have a question but didn't really want to create a new thread for it so I thought I would ask here.

Has anyone seen a Nomos Lambda in person or actually own one? I'm curious as too the finishing quality in comparison to other watches in its price range, the most obvious being the A. Lange and Sonhe 1815 and Saxonia. Also is the finishing and quality that much superior than their other lines that it justifies its 5x + price. I understand that it is in solid gold so as a rule of thumb you almost need to add an additional 10k to SS watches.


----------



## Hands90

jtli202 said:


> Hey guys have a question but didn't really want to create a new thread for it so I thought I would ask here.
> 
> Has anyone seen a Nomos Lambda in person or actually own one? I'm curious as too the finishing quality in comparison to other watches in its price range, the most obvious being the A. Lange and Sonhe 1815 and Saxonia. Also is the finishing and quality that much superior than their other lines that it justifies its 5x + price. I understand that it is in solid gold so as a rule of thumb you almost need to add an additional 10k to SS watches.


I've always wondered the same thing. I really want the GOLD Metro. That's where I would be for the money.


----------



## Baham

This convinced mehttps://www.watchuseek.com/f8/my-new-nomos-lambda-39-a-3909458.html?highlight=Lambda


----------



## smalleq

jtli202 said:


> Hey guys have a question but didn't really want to create a new thread for it so I thought I would ask here.
> 
> Has anyone seen a Nomos Lambda in person or actually own one? I'm curious as too the finishing quality in comparison to other watches in its price range, the most obvious being the A. Lange and Sonhe 1815 and Saxonia. Also is the finishing and quality that much superior than their other lines that it justifies its 5x + price. I understand that it is in solid gold so as a rule of thumb you almost need to add an additional 10k to SS watches.


The finishing is quite exquisite and the movement is really quite beautiful. The only thing that leaves me lacking compared to other high end watches is the case itself. While as I said the finishing is quite good, the case itself, much like most Nomos cases is relatively simple. This is not necessarily a problem though as its a design choice that works for the watch overall. I would love one of the 39mm rose gold watches, the chocolate dial is quite tempting when I run into some substantial cash.


----------



## Hands90

Baham said:


> This convinced mehttps://www.watchuseek.com/f8/my-new-nomos-lambda-39-a-3909458.html?highlight=Lambda


Very cool.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

jtli202 said:


> Hey guys have a question but didn't really want to create a new thread for it so I thought I would ask here.
> 
> Has anyone seen a Nomos Lambda in person or actually own one? I'm curious as too the finishing quality in comparison to other watches in its price range, the most obvious being the A. Lange and Sonhe 1815 and Saxonia. Also is the finishing and quality that much superior than their other lines that it justifies its 5x + price. I understand that it is in solid gold so as a rule of thumb you almost need to add an additional 10k to SS watches.


I got to handle some Lambda and Lux models at an event, and the movement finishing is stunning. I own a Lange, and it's absolutely on the same level to my eye - in fact, the radial/sunburst pattern of the stripes really adds a whole new level of appeal.

I don't really care for the dial designs of these lines, but if Nomos ever makes one that I like from the front, I'll almost certainly buy it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

poofoot said:


> I'm mostly a lurker here, but I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I'm torn between the ahoi neomatik and the tangente neomatik. I was set on the black ahoi neo, but I got to try on a tangente (35mm, non neomatik) and I really liked the white face. So, now I'm agonizing between the white ahoi neomatik and the tangente neomatik. I prefer the black hands of the tangente, but I like the slightly larger presence and water resistance of the ahoi neomatik. arrggg very torn. Any suggestions from people that have had some experience with both?


Do you plan to go Swimming?
If yes..get the Ahoi or Club Neomatik
If no...look at the Metro as well


----------



## Dale Vito

Club & Vintage GF Bonklip style;








Club & Vintage Expandro


----------



## neverover

It's so refreshing to see Nomos on bracelet. But have you considered of using milanais? I think it will suit Nomos beautifully.



Dale Vito said:


> Club & Vintage GF Bonklip style;
> View attachment 12731087
> 
> 
> Club & Vintage Expandro
> View attachment 12731091


----------



## Dale Vito

neverover said:


> It's so refreshing to see Nomos on bracelet. But have you considered of using milanais? I think it will suit Nomos beautifully.


Thank you!

Milanese is cool too, but relatively common IMHO. I like to mess around with these vintage bracelets & have about 40 of them


----------



## omeglycine

neverover said:


> It's so refreshing to see Nomos on bracelet. But have you considered of using milanais? I think it will suit Nomos beautifully.


It does


----------



## Dale Vito

here's another option; straight end Jubilee.









Have a great weekend!


----------



## radarcontact

Dale Vito said:


> here's another option; straight end Jubilee.
> 
> View attachment 12735891
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Dale Vito,
Thanks for posting these pictures. The Club appears to be a bracelet monster. I am liking all the options, my favourite is the jubilee. Fantastic!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Vito

radarcontact said:


> Dale Vito,
> Thanks for posting these pictures. The Club appears to be a bracelet monster. I am liking all the options, my favourite is the jubilee. Fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks Radar'! I'm just having a bit of fun with a this lot of bracelets that I stumbled upon recently.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## KevL

Finally joined the club, incredible piece.


----------



## Dale Vito

KevL said:


> Finally joined the club, incredible piece.


Beautiful! Enjoy in the best of health!

from mobile device


----------



## Puckbw11

Dale Vito said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy in the best of health!
> 
> from mobile device


38mm? A beaut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

Dale Vito said:


> here's another option; straight end Jubilee.
> 
> View attachment 12735891
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!


I don't typically like straight end bracelets, but that looks terrific!


----------



## neverover

I really wanted to try this on my Metro. But somehow that 16 mm wired lugs doesn't seems like it's tough enough to pull a milanese or any bracelet on.



omeglycine said:


> It does


----------



## Puckbw11

The metro is really growing on me, but do any owners find the hands hard to read because of their similarity in length/size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

Got my very first Nomos about 10 days ago. It's the Tangente Gangreserve with the swing system.









Here it is on a leather Zulu strap..










It's also my first manual wind and I'm really enjoying the unique power reserve complication. Some say it looks a bit off when fully wound with the red indicator completely hidden. But it actually gives the dial yet another character and I like it.

I've been timing it using the Watch Tracker app and here's how the run looks like..










So this manual movement (DUW 4301) dances around the best fit curve quite a bit, unlike an automatic (e.g., Omega's 2500 on a 33-day run below)..










This doesn't bother me at all as far accuracy. Just thought I'd share this tidbit.

Happy weekend, everyone.


----------



## chimin

ah, expertly done done...ever so slightly biased admittedly, as my one and only nomos, convalescing in glashutte for the next couple of months after a nasty fall. plenty of time to repent.


----------



## edotkim

Puckbw11 said:


> The metro is really growing on me, but do any owners find the hands hard to read because of their similarity in length/size?


Has not been an issue for me at all. The hour hand reaches out to the hour indexes and the minute hand to the minute indexes, so, even when the hands are at opposite ends of the dial, it's still quite easy to discern which is which.

Also, after several months of ownership, I'm still absolutely smitten with my Metro. I debated it for quite a while as well, as it's not an inexpensive piece, but I still enjoy looking at it everyday (and I think the view through the caseback into the beautifully decorated movement is as enchanting as the dial-view).

Hope this helps!







*Save**Save*​


----------



## flyingpicasso

edotkim said:


> Has not been an issue for me at all. The hour hand reaches out to the hour indexes and the minute hand to the minute indexes, so, even when the hands are at opposite ends of the dial, it's still quite easy to discern which is which.
> 
> Also, after several months of ownership, I'm still absolutely smitten with my Metro. I debated it for quite a while as well, as it's not an inexpensive piece, but I still enjoy looking at it everyday (and I think the view through the caseback into the beautifully decorated movement is as enchanting as the dial-view).
> 
> Hope this helps!*ave**Save*​


That's good information--I've wondered the same thing about the similar length of the hands. Great looking watch and strap, by the way. Shell can't be beat, but that casual strap is a nice looking option.


----------



## kplam

Curious what perlon strap & colour is that? Looks fantastic on your Metro. Just looking for options for my own newly acquired Metro!


----------



## kplam

Just got this today. I was initially worried the hands might get confused but so far everytime I glance at the watch it seems pretty easy to discern the difference.

The hour hands touch the inner track of indices and the minute hand extends right to the outer edge. Enough, for me, to tell the difference between.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

edotkim said:


> Has not been an issue for me at all. The hour hand reaches out to the hour indexes and the minute hand to the minute indexes, so, even when the hands are at opposite ends of the dial, it's still quite easy to discern which is which.
> 
> Also, after several months of ownership, I'm still absolutely smitten with my Metro. I debated it for quite a while as well, as it's not an inexpensive piece, but I still enjoy looking at it everyday (and I think the view through the caseback into the beautifully decorated movement is as enchanting as the dial-view).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> *Save**Save*​





kplam said:


> Curious what perlon strap & colour is that? Looks fantastic on your Metro. Just looking for options for my own newly acquired Metro!


Please share this amazing strap with us!


----------



## Puckbw11

kplam said:


> Just got this today. I was initially worried the hands might get confused but so far everytime I glance at the watch it seems pretty easy to discern the difference.
> 
> The hour hands touch the inner track of indices and the minute hand extends right to the outer edge. Enough, for me, to tell the difference between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thinking about this one for my next piece. I want my go-to dress piece and was all set on an Orion, but i think it's too similar to my Intra-matic.

Do Metro owners find it formal enough?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman

I just picked up a used Club 701, but unfortunately the original strap is size S. A real shame because I love shell cordovan. Of course I can but a new one from the store, which I think are a great price, but I had this 18mm Rios rallye strap lying around and threw it on. What do you think? I know this strap counts the watch out for dress purposes, but hey, it's supposed to be a sporty watch b-)
BTW I bought the Club online without ever having handled one before, and I absolutely love it. A really gorgeous watch in a style (both case and dial) that is unlike any other watch in my large collection.

(6.9", 175mm wrist, for reference)


----------



## JacobC

My first ever German, picked up from Timeless today after seeing the yellow version.


----------



## edotkim

kplam said:


> Curious what perlon strap & colour is that? Looks fantastic on your Metro. Just looking for options for my own newly acquired Metro!


My apologies for the delayed follow-up, and glad you're digging that combo as well!

I purchased the strap from an eBay seller named TimesOfPlenty who specializes in vintage watch straps and bracelets, including lots of interesting vintage Perlon straps. Here's a direct link to the strap in question: https://www.ebay.com/itm/372137677606 - and it looks like he still has some of this colorway in stock. I also picked up a blue and a tartan Perlon for times when I'm in a more playful mood. ;-)

His straps are a bit pricey when you consider how inexpensive new Perlon straps are, but I love their quirkiness and I think Nomos pieces in general and the Metro in particular look great on these older Perlon straps.

Hope this helps!


----------



## faiz

After 4 years of ownership I love my Orion more than when I first bought it.
However I find that it has created a unique problem for me. I struggle to justify buying other watches now in case they do not match up to the beauty/value for money of my humble Nomos. Unfortunately all the watches bought since then have not lasted as I don't have a connection with them. 
I have been considering a Damasko as I want a hardy elegant piece and I feel it could match up to the Orion's high standards. Waiting to see Mike's review. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

I've had mine even longer and can totally relate to that. The design is so minimalistic and simply timeless. I understand that some regard Nomos watches boring, but I'm a simple man and like simple things (excluding my wife).



faiz said:


> After 4 years of ownership I love my Orion more than when I first bought it.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## faiz

Fantasio said:


> I've had mine even longer and can totally relate to that. The design is so minimalistic and simply timeless. I understand that some regard Nomos watches boring, but I'm a simple man and like simple things (excluding my wife).
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Is there any such thing as a simple wife? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

Loving the Orion 38 on the new brown strap my wife got me for Christmas. 









Edit: just had to add another 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

faiz said:


> Is there any such thing as a simple wife?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


no......just a simple man.......

oh sorry honey, didn't see you there.....


----------



## Bud001

New member of the NOMOS owners brigade, picked it up yesterday from UPS.

Club Campus 2017 38mm California Dial.









Why is WUS flipping my picture? My watch should look from top right to bottom left in my camera roll. Weird.


----------



## Bud001

Speaking of Nomos: Does anyone know if you can purchase a chrystal caseback for a Club 38? The Campus does not come with that option as far as i can tell but I wish i can see that Alpha movement. It's not a deal breaker, obviously, but I want to ask.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bud001 said:


> Speaking of Nomos: Does anyone know if you can purchase a chrystal caseback for a Club 38? The Campus does not come with that option as far as i can tell but I wish i can see that Alpha movement. It's not a deal breaker, obviously, but I want to ask.


Yes - just ask Nomos


----------



## Bud001

Bradjhomes said:


> Yes - just ask Nomos


I asked Nomos and they tell me to go to a AD. I just called Watchbuy and they will get back to me. I just need the case back. There is a AD down here in Miami who can change the back for me, i think.


----------



## jfwund

I'm thinking about taking the plunge on a 36mm Club. While that seems a bit small to me, I appreciate the balance of the smaller dial, and as my wrist is just a hair under 7", it should fit fine. It would also make a nice contrast to my other watches, which are bigger/chunkier tool watches.

I realize that asking "should I get the Club as part of my small collection" is not a particularly useful question to ask on WUS, let alone on this thread dedicated to Nomos (While in each case the answers will be "yes get another watch" - enablers! - I thought that asking here would generate fewer "save for a Rolex/Speedy/El Primero" responses...) So, instead I have just a couple of questions for Club owners:

701 or 703? Is the display back worth the price premium? 

Anyone wearing their Club on a grey strap? Or a black strap? Do you find that dresses them up more?


----------



## col

Bradjhomes said:


> Yes - just ask Nomos


I have a crystal case back on my club campus. But, that price is 1300 gbp, mine was 1300 eur. Do they keep the number the same for pricing for both currencies? That's a decent difference...

Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

col said:


> I have a crystal case back on my club campus. But, that price is 1300 gbp, mine was 1300 eur. Do they keep the number the same for pricing for both currencies? That's a decent difference...
> 
> Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


Same number.
They are... odd with pricing and currencies.


----------



## col

Club campus today, just the angle to start showing the silver dial compared to white hands. Such a versatile watch with plain but different color straps. In black cordovan here.









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## poofoot

so I pulled the trigger on an ahoi neomatik -- it looks amazing and I'll take some pictures when I have natural light. I had a quick strap question if anyone has tried both the medium and small. I went with the small (textile) strap as per the online suggestion. The 2nd from the bottom/largest hole fits me perfect (so 2nd of 6 holes), but this feels a tad short since for other watches I've used a hole in the middle of the strap. Am I just being overly finicky, or would a medium fit me slightly better? Thanks for all the advice here!


----------



## JacobC

poofoot said:


> so I pulled the trigger on an ahoi neomatik -- it looks amazing and I'll take some pictures when I have natural light. I had a quick strap question if anyone has tried both the medium and small. I went with the small (textile) strap as per the online suggestion. The 2nd from the bottom/largest hole fits me perfect (so 2nd of 6 holes), but this feels a tad short since for other watches I've used a hole in the middle of the strap. Am I just being overly finicky, or would a medium fit me slightly better? Thanks for all the advice here!


I have a 7" wrist and I found the medium size to have just the right amount of adjustment.


----------



## boomguy57

poofoot said:


> so I pulled the trigger on an ahoi neomatik -- it looks amazing and I'll take some pictures when I have natural light. I had a quick strap question if anyone has tried both the medium and small. I went with the small (textile) strap as per the online suggestion. The 2nd from the bottom/largest hole fits me perfect (so 2nd of 6 holes), but this feels a tad short since for other watches I've used a hole in the middle of the strap. Am I just being overly finicky, or would a medium fit me slightly better? Thanks for all the advice here!


Yes please pics!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animalman86

col said:


> Club campus today, just the angle to start showing the silver dial compared to white hands. Such a versatile watch with plain but different color straps. In black cordovan here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


That looks so good

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Superneomatik

Been loving my Ahoi Neomatik. It gave me a great combination of attributes - the clsssic NOMOS design (a la tangente), greater substaniality than most dressier watches (200m water resistance and greater weight and thickness), and their in house movement. I love the size on my 7 inch wrist too.


----------



## Puckbw11

Superneomatik said:


> Been loving my Ahoi Neomatik. It gave me a great combination of attributes - the clsssic NOMOS design (a la tangente), greater substaniality than most dressier watches (200m water resistance and greater weight and thickness), and their in house movement. I love the size on my 7 inch wrist too.


Hard to believe that's 36mm. Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Puckbw11 said:


> Hard to believe that's 36mm. Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally awesome in that size


----------



## Superneomatik

Yea, the size is hard to put your finger on, and especially in photos. Sometimes I don’t believe it’s only 36 either, but then other days I wonder what another 2mm would do. As it is, its size compliments my other watches well, and so I wouldn’t change it.


----------



## D6AMIA6N

Superneomatik said:


> Been loving my Ahoi Neomatik. It gave me a great combination of attributes - the clsssic NOMOS design (a la tangente), greater substaniality than most dressier watches (200m water resistance and greater weight and thickness), and their in house movement. I love the size on my 7 inch wrist too.


Had one and sold it regrettably. Best watch I've ever owned, and I miss it terribly!


----------



## poofoot

here's my ahoi neomatik.


----------



## PricoMigdala

1st Edition Neomatiks, Ludwig and Minimatik . Love them both, even though they're on the small side.


----------



## scrooge

poofoot said:


> here's my ahoi neomatik.
> 
> View attachment 12770715


That looks very much like mine. You must have great taste ☺


----------



## pdsf

Ahoi!! Peer pressure!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

With the Ahoi, perhaps it's "pier pressure"


----------



## col

My club campus, today on the older ahoi type weave strap









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Dooberfloober said:


> With the Ahoi, perhaps it's "pier pressure"


Haha! It did laps with me this morning, and now it continues to be on my wrist at work. It's been more of a GADA watch than my AT8500.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonester99

I'm really digging the design of the Nomos Metro. I may need to add that to my collection in the near future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creepwood

I hope one of you Nomos-savants can help me out: Does anyone know the lug-to-lug measurements of both the Orion 33 and the Minimatik? Trying to decide between those two as a gift for my girlfriend. Size-wise, the Orion seems like the better choice, but the Minimatik is a much more interesting watch. I *suspect* that the l2l-measurements are actually quite similar for both, due to the long lugs on the Orion, but would love it if someone could confirm.


----------



## cnj8w

Hi Creepwood,

I can't answer your question directly, but I've gotten swift responses from Nomos when I've asked about the Lug 2 lug of other watches.


----------



## pdsf

cnj8w said:


> Hi Creepwood,
> 
> I can't answer your question directly, but I've gotten swift responses from Nomos when I've asked about the Lug 2 lug of other watches.


Same here. I got my L2L questions answered by them. They usually get back within 1 business day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creepwood

Thanks guys, I'll get in touch with them!


----------



## kplam

Creepwood said:


> I hope one of you Nomos-savants can help me out: Does anyone know the lug-to-lug measurements of both the Orion 33 and the Minimatik? Trying to decide between those two as a gift for my girlfriend. Size-wise, the Orion seems like the better choice, but the Minimatik is a much more interesting watch. I *suspect* that the l2l-measurements are actually quite similar for both, due to the long lugs on the Orion, but would love it if someone could confirm.


http://www.minimatikal.com/sizes-nomos-orion/

http://www.minimatikal.com/sizes-minimatik/

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkshrimp

To my fellow Nomos owners who lives in Cities with no Nomos AD, how did you guys decide which one you want without trying? I am conflicted between Orion / Zurich


----------



## MrDagon007

Creepwood said:


> I hope one of you Nomos-savants can help me out: Does anyone know the lug-to-lug measurements of both the Orion 33 and the Minimatik? Trying to decide between those two as a gift for my girlfriend. Size-wise, the Orion seems like the better choice, but the Minimatik is a much more interesting watch. I *suspect* that the l2l-measurements are actually quite similar for both, due to the long lugs on the Orion, but would love it if someone could confirm.


Tangentially, a lady friend has one of the first batch of minimatiks, with the salmon-ish coloured dial. Very nice colour variant for a girlfriend's wrist.


----------



## poofoot

1 more shot of my ahoi. definitely agree it can be dressed up or down fairly easily


----------



## animalman86

Darkshrimp said:


> To my fellow Nomos owners who lives in Cities with no Nomos AD, how did you guys decide which one you want without trying? I am conflicted between Orion / Zurich


I waited 6 months until I knew I was flying to a city with an AD! Where are you located?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkshrimp

animalman86 said:


> I waited 6 months until I knew I was flying to a city with an AD! Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Perth, the most isolated city in the world...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## animalman86

Darkshrimp said:


> Perth, the most isolated city in the world...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Do you have any OS travel planned? Or look for cheap flights to Singapore from Perth and make a weekend of it. Prices will be better than Aus and you can claim GST back upon exit from Singapore. Will almost cover your flights.

That's what I ended up doing.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered the Club 703 from Timeless Luxury Watches (thanks, Dan!). I decided to go with an AD after investigating the various grey dealers and weighing my options. In the end, I figured I would want the display back if I didn't have it, and I value the security and peace of mind that comes with buying from an AD that's based in my country as opposed to overseas.

While I do like the brown strap, I wonder how the club would look on a grey or black strap. I'm also looking at the anthracite velour strap on the Nomos online store - anyone try their club on velour? Is it dressier? Sportier/more casual?

I'm looking forward to joining the Nomos community!


----------



## wintershade

I think the Club Ref. 703 would look fantastic on the anthracite velour strap. I think it would pick-up / pull in the gray of the Arabic numerals on the dial. Personally, I think suede/velour is more casual than leather, even the brown cordovan with red stitching on your Club. The anthracite is a really nice strap. The inside lining is very soft. It's also a bit thicker, which closes some of the lug gap which some people don't like about the Club. I'd stay away form the lighter gray Nomos velour, which get dirty very easily. I would also recommend treating the suede, as it gets dirty easier in general.

Congrats on the watch. The Club is a great watch. A perfect execution of Bauhaus design with a youthful "field watch" look.


----------



## Raku

Maybe I'm a fan... I don't know. Can you tell?









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

Raku said:


> Maybe I'm a fan... I don't know. Can you tell?
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That collection looked fairly familiar. 

One excellent item you're missing is their Great Universal Encyclopedia, published 2006. It's very 'Nomos' and well worth a serious search.


----------



## wintershade

chris01 said:


> One excellent item you're missing is their Great Universal Encyclopedia, published 2006. It's very 'Nomos' and well worth a serious search.


+1 The Nomos Encylopedia is a veritable treasure and belongs in the library of every true Nomos die hard. It even comes with these little stickers that go into the book. I got my AD to give me one with my Weltzeit Nachtblau purchase when I pushed him as far as he could discount price and threatened to walk out. It closed the deal!


----------



## Raku

chris01 said:


> That collection looked fairly familiar.
> 
> One excellent item you're missing is their Great Universal Encyclopedia, published 2006. It's very 'Nomos' and well worth a serious search.


I have the book also, it's quite funny.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

Raku said:


> I have the book also, it's quite funny.
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


OK, you are forgiven.


----------



## faiz

Really like this new Orion 'at work' 
Not sure if it's new but I haven't seen it yet.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

New Nomos Club and I'm officially on the honeymoon. Really liking this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer

New strap!


----------



## arejay101




----------



## MassiF

Just joined the Nomos club with a Tangomat Date  
It was completely out of the blue, as I planned to buy a different (and cheaper) dress watch, but the Tangomat was looking at me from a AD window and I couldn't resist. Really extraordinary watch, with one of the most beautiful dial I've ever seen. I'll post some pictures tomorrow


----------



## bcrdukes




----------



## Puckbw11

MassiF said:


> Just joined the Nomos club with a Tangomat Date
> It was completely out of the blue, as I planned to buy a different (and cheaper) dress watch, but the Tangomat was looking at me from a AD window and I couldn't resist. Really extraordinary watch, with one of the most beautiful dial I've ever seen. I'll post some pictures tomorrow


One of my faves! Curious how it wears and if it will overpower my smaller wrist. (6.5")

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcrdukes

Puckbw11 said:


> One of my faves! Curious how it wears and if it will overpower my smaller wrist. (6.5")
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would think not.

Certainly go try one one and see for yourself. I was not convinced about the Metro 38mm at first, but after trying it on, it's my daily office watch.


----------



## Puckbw11

MassiF said:


> Just joined the Nomos club with a Tangomat Date
> It was completely out of the blue, as I planned to buy a different (and cheaper) dress watch, but the Tangomat was looking at me from a AD window and I couldn't resist. Really extraordinary watch, with one of the most beautiful dial I've ever seen. I'll post some pictures tomorrow


I would to see pics of this as well. Does this one wear much larger than the Tangente 38 Datum?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Puckbw11 said:


> One of my faves! Curious how it wears and if it will overpower my smaller wrist. (6.5")
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that a Nomos won't overpower most wrists honestly. Even with the Tangomat's larger case thickness, it's still smooth and clean. The question for me is whether the long lugs create too much overhang for your liking based on your wrist. I also have a 6.5" wrist, and the lugs on my Tangente 38 (about the same case diameter as the Tangomat) just miss having overhang. But the best is still probably to go to a retailer and try one on!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MassiF

Some pictures, as promised. The lugs are definitely quite long, but the watch sits nicely on my wrist and it's really comfortable and light









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muddtt




----------



## Puckbw11

MassiF said:


> Some pictures, as promised. The lugs are definitely quite long, but the watch sits nicely on my wrist and it's really comfortable and light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great looking! What's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MassiF

About 16.5 cm.
By the way, I’m going to wear it tomorrow for the first time at work, I honestly feel like a kid in his first day of school LOL
Already thinking about the suit to match


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arejay101

Here's a good size comparison for the 38mm and 40mm Watches: 
I'll do wrist shots if you like. My wrists are 6.75 inches.


----------



## Puckbw11

arejay101 said:


> Here's a good size comparison for the 38mm and 40mm Watches:
> I'll do wrist shots if you like. My wrists are 6.75 inches.


Wrist shots! Bring em on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13

I was going to swap straps, but after I received it and see how nice they look and feel. They are on for now until summer.


----------



## MassiF

More pictures









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekc

Just purchased a Nomos Campus Club Nacht - should be delivered today!


----------



## chimin

Fresh back home from the fine watch doctors at Nomos, care of the equally fine folk at Wempe NY, a month early to boot, after what would otherwise have been a tragic poolside accident. Suffice to say, we've never felt closer!


----------



## bcrdukes

Dare I ask what happened?

Glad that you received it back like new!


----------



## chimin

thanks for the indulgence and kind words. well, i'm an idiot and dropped it. so off it went, dead to the world and wrapped in cotton wool; and back it came, in finer fettle than i could ever have hoped, with an adorable little scar tucked away to the side to serve as a memento for my schoolboy moment.


bcrdukes said:


> Dare I ask what happened?
> 
> Glad that you received it back like new!


----------



## shelfcompact

From their latest email:



> *Basel Secrets*
> 
> The highlight of the watchmaking calendar starts on March 22: Baselworld 2018. We can't reveal much yet-but we can say that something exciting is racing our way! New watches, new innovations; a significant update for NOMOS Glashütte. Would you like to see more? Visit us in hall 1.1, stand E79. As well as on Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter.


----------



## Puckbw11

shelfcompact said:


> From their latest email:


Racing... Chronograph?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Puckbw11 said:


> Racing... Chronograph?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be my guess. Curious how they would pull off the extra complexity of a chronograph in their usual style.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

kplam said:


> Curious how they would pull off the extra complexity of a chronograph in their usual style.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


They do have a history of subdials for power reserves. It's an odd thing to think about. I wonder how big it will be...


----------



## therealcbar

OK, I've already posted pics earlier this week, but got some better lighting today. Had it less than a week and I just can't stop staring at this beauty....for such a simple watch, I can't stop looking at it! 38 mm, ref 384.

View attachment 12878545


View attachment 12878547


View attachment 12878549


----------



## Penfold36

kplam said:


> That would be my guess. Curious how they would pull off the extra complexity of a chronograph in their usual style.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Junghans has a very nice Max Bill Chronograph in that style. I think it can be done!


----------



## arejay101

Personally I would like to see a moonphase from Nomos.


----------



## Fantasio

I think moonphase would suit Nomos style way better than a chrono. I see them as classy three handers, but it would be interesting to be proven wrong.



arejay101 said:


> Personally I would like to see a moonphase from Nomos.


----------



## shelfcompact

I could see them using a cheese wedge rather than a moon. 
Or something else a bit irreverent.


----------



## smalleq

New Silvercut Neomatik...


----------



## Caso

It's so...so beautiful. I have the Tangente 38, which I love. Saw this one at Frankfurt airport last week and immediately started planning for my second Nomos.



smalleq said:


> New Silvercut Neomatik...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

Caso said:


> It's so...so beautiful. I have the Tangente 38, which I love. Saw this one at Frankfurt airport last week and immediately started planning for my second Nomos.


I have a Club 38 and had a Tangente 38 last year. I really like this size in a watch. My other main watch is a 38mm El Primero. I'm 6'2" and had been wearing Panerai's and Submariners for most of the last couple of years, but I'm pretty sold on 38mm being a perfect size for a daily wear.


----------



## Puckbw11

Caso said:


> It's so...so beautiful. I have the Tangente 38, which I love. Saw this one at Frankfurt airport last week and immediately started planning for my second Nomos.
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I will be in Frankfurt in April - any suggestions for Nomos dealers either in the airport or out about town?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

Puckbw11 said:


> I will be in Frankfurt in April - any suggestions for Nomos dealers either in the airport or out about town?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are definitely a couple places to buy in the airport and from my experience they tend to have good stock available. For as many times as I've been to Frankfurt though, I've never had much of a chance to do any watch shopping as I'm usually quite busy with work.


----------



## EricSF2015

In Frankfurt, David No. 10 across from the Hauptbahnhof should cut you a good deal, i think 15% off a new Nomos. Or you can probably get around a 10% discount at the Wempe's around town. Plus 14.5% VAT back when you leave the country. I would call ahead if you want a particular model unless you're in town for a few days and they can get one in.


----------



## jgibbs3

Giving a shoutout to NOMOS' incredible customer service!

I ordered an $80 strap from them. They shipped it to the US overnight, for free. Sadly when I got it home, it was too big. Emailed them and they are overnight shipping me a new size at no cost. 

Awesome company and service. Will happily buy more from them in the future.


----------



## Caso

Puckbw11 said:


> I will be in Frankfurt in April - any suggestions for Nomos dealers either in the airport or out about town?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there! As Smalleq and EricSF mentioned, hauptbahnhof and the airport have good spots. I only flew out of Frankfurt and didn't spend time there, but there was a phenomenal watch dealer in the main section of the international concourse. Great selection of Nomos, Glashütte Original, Junghans, and other German watchmakers, as well as your typical up-range Swiss brands. I almost bought the Nomos déployant buckle, but the exchange rate to the dollar right now made it a very bad proposition!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

New custom cordovan strap for the Ahoi Neomatik.  Jan from WatchStrapHeaven made it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktfsaw

There's a copy of the sought-after NOMOS Encyclopaedia for sale on eBay at the moment:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/122955983705

The seller had two copies available - I bought one but looks like there's still one left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Club datum Atlantik....


----------



## watch_i_need

Beautiful! I've been lusting after the Ahoi Atlantic. Is the dial as rich and dark as in the photo?

I bought the Club Campus Nacht sight unseen and have some regret as the dial is more grey than black under most lighting conditions and the lumed numerals' typography isn't as crisp as on the Ahoi.



pdsf said:


> New custom cordovan strap for the Ahoi Neomatik.  Jan from WatchStrapHeaven made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

watch_i_need said:


> Beautiful! I've been lusting after the Ahoi Atlantic. Is the dial as rich and dark as in the photo?
> 
> I bought the Club Campus Nacht sight unseen and have some regret as the dial is more grey than black under most lighting conditions and the lumed numerals' typography isn't as crisp as on the Ahoi.


Thanks! The dial is actually richer than in the photo. I love staring at it because it always makes me think "is it black, or a v dark blue, or wait...is there a bit of green?" I never expected the dial color to be so rich, and the rose gold hands complement it well. When they catch the light just at the right moment, they flash and look like a little flash of lightning on the dial.


----------



## pdsf

Going hiking with it.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

watch_i_need said:


> Beautiful! I've been lusting after the Ahoi Atlantic. Is the dial as rich and dark as in the photo?
> 
> I bought the Club Campus Nacht sight unseen and have some regret as the dial is more grey than black under most lighting conditions and the lumed numerals' typography isn't as crisp as on the Ahoi.


Yes, the Atlantik dials really are stunning in person. I've tried them on in many lighting conditions and in most the dial reads more black than blue, and certainly darker and cooler than the Campus Nacht (which I agree, often reads as a warm-mid-gray). The Atlantik is a true blue black, kind of like a midnight blue tux.

The Ahoi Atlantic Neomatik is my probably next Nomos, that watch is fantastic, just wish it was 38mm and I would pull the trigger on one immediately if they release it at Basel 2018 in March.


----------



## enkrypt

Not sure if it's been mentioned already, but NOMOS has increased their prices. I've noticed all watches are a bit more expensive than a few weeks ago.


----------



## pdsf

wintershade said:


> Yes, the Atlantik dials really are stunning in person. I've tried them on in many lighting conditions and in most the dial reads more black than blue, and certainly darker and cooler than the Campus Nacht (which I agree, often reads as a warm-mid-gray). The Atlantik is a true blue black, kind of like a midnight blue tux.
> 
> The Ahoi Atlantic Neomatik is my probably next Nomos, that watch is fantastic, just wish it was 38mm and I would pull the trigger on one immediately if they release it at Basel 2018 in March.


I might be preaching to the choir but it does wear large. Mine wears like my 38.5mm Aqua Terra because of it's all dial pretty much... I haven't measured it but the dial size might be bigger than the AT's.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ahoi.....


----------



## Puckbw11

pdsf said:


> I might be preaching to the choir but it does wear large. Mine wears like my 38.5mm Aqua Terra because of it's all dial pretty much... I haven't measured it but the dial size might be bigger than the AT's.


It's technically a 36mm right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Puckbw11 said:


> It's technically a 36mm right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but it wears larger as it's all dial.


----------



## wintershade

pdsf said:


> Yes, but it wears larger as it's all dial.


I still just think:
1) the proportions are a tad off, like a tiny tiny bit off (too thick for diameter)
2) I want just 1mm more diameter from my Nomos "dive" watch (a dive watch without a bezel!???)

I still want one. And love the Ahoi Neomatik -- I just want to hold off another 3-18 months to see if maybe, maybe they'll make one slightly bigger. I mean, they now make the club in pretty much every diameter possible.......


----------



## Dooberfloober

wintershade said:


> I want just 1mm more diameter from my Nomos "dive" watch (a dive watch without a bezel!???)


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Nomos avoids using "dive" in their copy for probably this exact reason


----------



## Superneomatik

Been very pleased with my Ahoi Neomatik (ref 560). I also just ordered a remborde strap from Nomos, and it surprised me how much I like it. The leather gives a formality, balance and substance that the perlon did not. It also contrasts nicely with the case and dial colours. Just what I was looking for (7 inch wrist, for reference).


----------



## MrDanno

Love this watch.
View attachment DSC_0034.jpg

View attachment DSC_0020.jpg


----------



## kplam

Just wondering, do most of the silver/white dial core Nomos watches like the Tangente/Metro/Orion come with the black or brown Shell Cordovan straps out of the box?


----------



## fishoop

kplam said:


> Just wondering, do most of the silver/white dial core Nomos watches like the Tangente/Metro/Orion come with the black or brown Shell Cordovan straps out of the box?


My Orion 38 came on a black strap from the AD - but they gave me the option to swap it out for a brown one.


----------



## therealcbar

Nomos is teasing on their Instagram account!


----------



## shelfcompact

Did you guys see this "1 of 1" watch Nomos made specially for Dan and his wife from Timeless?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BfgxYytHc_U/


















Beautiful gold Orion. The constellation itself is lumed. Nice touch.
Look at that dial and back. More pics at the link.


----------



## autofiend

Timeless Club II red w/ brown Eulit Panama


----------



## jucavi128

Hi all,

Quick question: Tangente powereserve (Ref 172) vs Tangente datum power reserve (Ref 131). I love the power reserve indicator but the date to me it's a bit too much. I like the clean design and the date is a bit of an unbalance to me.

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## jucavi128

Beautiful!


----------



## shelfcompact

jucavi128 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question: Tangente powereserve (Ref 172) vs Tangente datum power reserve (Ref 131). I love the power reserve indicator but the date to me it's a bit too much. I like the clean design and the date is a bit of an unbalance to me.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


I've thought about these two models a lot because I love it as well. 
I'm the opposite, I think the date balances out most Nomos' models including this one.

However, setting the date is such a pain. I may go without.


----------



## wintershade

jucavi128 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question: Tangente powereserve (Ref 172) vs Tangente datum power reserve (Ref 131). I love the power reserve indicator but the date to me it's a bit too much. I like the clean design and the date is a bit of an unbalance to me.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


To each their own, but I don't like the Tangente models with power reserve. I feel like it works with the whimsical Metro Datum Gange. But in my opinion, there is a certain essential symmetry and minimalism to the Tangente that is destroyed with the offset "Nomos" at 10 and PR at 2. The Tangente just needs to be symmetrical to look right to me. I think the "datum" versions look fine, but much prefer the Tangente 38 to the Tangomat with date; the font size of the date window on the Tangomat is too small I think and out of balance with the other Arabic numerals. The Tangente 38 datum is a really nice package I think, if you can live with the "semi quickset" date, which is fine for something worn daily, but annoying if worn only occasionally.


----------



## arejay101

A rare bird.... Nomos Tetra in 18k gold:


----------



## Caso

There's something almost exquisite about a hand wound watch during a power outage (Northern Virginia is in the middle of a large wind storm, cutting power all over the place). The juxtaposition of the fickle nature of modern tech with the steady consistency of classic mechanical construction.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Vito




----------



## chimin

love the different takes, one man's meat/poison. the tangente gr...diminutive and divisive!


wintershade said:


> To each their own, but I don't like the Tangente models with power reserve. I feel like it works with the whimsical Metro Datum Gange. But in my opinion, there is a certain essential symmetry and minimalism to the Tangente that is destroyed with the offset "Nomos" at 10 and PR at 2. The Tangente just needs to be symmetrical to look right to me. I think the "datum" versions look fine, but much prefer the Tangente 38 to the Tangomat with date; the font size of the date window on the Tangomat is too small I think and out of balance with the other Arabic numerals. The Tangente 38 datum is a really nice package I think, if you can live with the "semi quickset" date, which is fine for something worn daily, but annoying if worn only occasionally.


----------



## chimin

pulled from the archives of this thread, outstanding nomos/aftermarket combos. apologies for the consecutive posts, promise to keep schtum for the next six months.


Alda_cz said:


>


----------



## Armchair

More cool Nomos marketing. So much better than paying some B-list celeb to wear your watch.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I want!


----------



## Baham

I don’t think I need it. But I do think I like it. Maybe.


----------



## Baham

I don’t think I need it. But I do think I like it. Maybe.


----------



## Bradjhomes

chuasam said:


> I want!


Me too.


----------



## Tonystix

Even though the poll is closed, I still want a NOMOS.


----------



## anaplian

chuasam said:


> I want!


Woah! That date complication is *so* Nomos.


----------



## stebesplace

chuasam said:


> I want!


Where did this image get posted to? Not on their IG or website...


----------



## StufflerMike

It *was* on the Nomos' web site for some time last night (11:50 CET)

































Specs

Case: stainless steel, diameter 40,5mm, height 7,9mm, 5 atm
Movement: DUW 6101
Retail: 3.200 €


----------



## stebesplace

Well this is amazing. Deff not on their website right now (PST, US), but can't wait to see more!


----------



## StufflerMike

stebesplace said:


> Well this is amazing. Deff not on their website right now (PST, US), but can't wait to see more!


Well, it is not on their web site because it did not belong there until Baselworld open its doors. Someone made a hefty mistake at Nomos.

Here are the Autobahn (highway) models

































Some specs (blue Autobahn)

Ref. 1302

Case: two part stainless steel, domed sapphire crystal back, diameter 41mm, height 10,5mm, weight 66 gr, 10 atm
Movement: DUW 6101
Crystal: domed and ar coated sapphire crystal
Dial: night blue, White luminous circle (Superluminova, blue at night)
Hands: rhodinated, Superluminova coated, blue
Strap: blue/black, woven, 20mm, water resistant
retail: €3.800


----------



## StufflerMike

The Nomos Autobahn in white


----------



## stebesplace




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Autobahn sportgrau looks like R2D2


----------



## animalman86

stuffler said:


> It *was* on the Nomos' web site for some time last night (11:50 CET)
> 
> View attachment 12991409
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991411
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991413
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991415
> 
> 
> Specs
> 
> Case: stainless steel, diameter 40,5mm, height 7,9mm, 5 atm
> Movement: DUW 6101
> Retail: 3.200 €


Very impressed with this

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

Whoah these look amazing.


----------



## shelfcompact

Will it finally have a quickset date?

Autobahn models are not for me.


----------



## fishoop

Hey Mike, just want to thank you for your awesome reporting here and in the Baselworld forum!


----------



## anaplian

chuasam said:


> I want!


So what's the date on the watch pictured? It looks like two slots are filled with red here.


----------



## RazorFrazer

anaplian said:


> So what's the date on the watch pictured? It looks like two slots are filled with red here.


3.


----------



## Armchair

chuasam said:


>


I think this date display would work better on a sportier or more colourful model (like the Ahoi). Oris do it very well on a couple of their LE Aquis'. It looks out of place here in my opinion. The standard date window is much more elegant and better suited to the Tangente.


----------



## anaplian

RazorFrazer said:


> 3.


Doh! Of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

To answer my earlier question, yes, it does have a quickset date!

Here are the updated Date models for Ludwig and Orion as well.
I don't like the date placements...


----------



## anaplian

shelfcompact said:


> To answer my earlier question, yes, it does have a quickset date!
> 
> Here are the updated Date models for Ludwig and Orion as well.
> I don't like the date placements...


Yup. The symmetry of the Orion is ruined.


----------



## wintershade

anaplian said:


> Yup. The symmetry of the Orion is ruined.


My first thought as well.

I kind of get what they were going for with the Ludwig, and think the custom new font is creative and adds a certain element of whimsy to the rather serious Ludwig.

The date on Tangente is super cool an creative. I really like it. What I like most is it's super legibility at a glance due to the power of red/color as a design element (one you figure out that the red surrounds the current date). Very Bauhaus. I also agree it would very much be at home in the Ahoi line.

All of these pieces are going to wear enormous though. A thin 41mm case with famous Nomos lugs that are as long as the legs of supermodels....? You're going to need one heck of a wrist to pull these off... Can't wait to see in the metal!

I'm still trying to make sense of the Autobahn. I keep alternative between: MUST HAVE NOW! and :-s Is this a Nomos or Autodromo. Right now I'm -- MUST HAVE NOW and I could see this occupying a place like the Metro Datum Gang in catalog a couple years from now. It certainly expands the design language.....


----------



## BigFatFred

Yup, that was my reaction ..


----------



## BigFatFred

View attachment 12994019

Sooo much nicer


----------



## Dooberfloober

The tangente date is nice. I just don't understand the rest, especially the autobahn's date. Everyone knows what day comes before and after. Is there some automotive tradition of this type of display which I don't know?


----------



## ads75

Dooberfloober said:


> The tangente date is nice. I just don't understand the rest, especially the autobahn's date. Everyone knows what day comes before and after. Is there some automotive tradition of this type of display which I don't know?


I think the date display is supposed to look more like an odometer (with the extra digits).

My issue with the autobahn is it doesn't look instinctive with which hand is the hour and which is the minute, although I guess you would get used to it after a day or two.


----------



## ads75

Dooberfloober said:


> The tangente date is nice. I just don't understand the rest, especially the autobahn's date. Everyone knows what day comes before and after. Is there some automotive tradition of this type of display which I don't know?


I think the date display is supposed to look more like an odometer (with the extra digits).

My issue with the autobahn is it doesn't look instinctive with which hand is the hour and which is the minute, although I guess you would get used to it after a day or two.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I like the Tangente date concept, but a few implementation details are a bit rough:

- 41mm, all dial (thin bezel), plus Nomos-sized lugs — this is a big watch.
- The combination of the date markers plus the minute track looks very cluttered to me.

Good direction to go in, though. Maybe it'll grow on me.

The rest... definitely not my style.


----------



## lastflowers

these autobahn things.. nein danke.


----------



## barutanseijin

I don't think the Tangente date is easy to read. If i have to squint at it, what's the point? I'll just check a wall calendar. 

The Autobahn seem like they'd also be hard to read for time and date. Sure they look auto dials but they're supposed to impart information about time and date. This is what you call bad design. 

The date on the Ludwig is sorta passable but the date functions on the rest are downright terrible.


----------



## cageracer

Is it just me, or is Nomos' design language getting busier and busier with every model? First there was the Tangente Neomatik with it's rather superfluous 5 minute numbers in blue (5/10/15 etc) and now the extraordinarily cluttered Neomatik Update...


----------



## fishoop

My first reaction to the Autobahn was not good. But It's growing on me...


----------



## MrDagon007

You know... at first I hated this new model, but every time I see a picture it seems to grow on me...


----------



## Penfold36

The new Tetra models look very nice. My wife is going to have a hard time narrowing down her choice.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

MrDagon007 said:


> You know... at first I hated this new model, but every time I see a picture it seems to grow on me...


I like the autobahn but it is far too expensive. 
It's even more than a Tudor Black Bay and brushing up against Rolex OP 39 money.


----------



## GregoryD

Has anyone heard any news about the rumored Nomos bracelet?


----------



## Michitoki

GregoryD said:


> Has anyone heard any news about the rumored Nomos bracelet?


Not yet but I guess it'd be a fine mesh


----------



## Wishbone82

The moment I saw the Autobahn, it immediately reminded me of the Lip Chronograph. I was hoping for more originality and creative design from NOMOS. Truly disappointed here!


----------



## animalman86

chuasam said:


> I like the autobahn but it is far too expensive.
> It's even more than a Tudor Black Bay and brushing up against Rolex OP 39 money.


The list prices and the prices you can actually buy them for at a dealer are very different. This isn't the case for rolex and Tudor to some degree.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

animalman86 said:


> The list prices and the prices you can actually buy them for at a dealer are very different. This isn't the case for rolex and Tudor to some degree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Where are you buying Nomos at discounted rates?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

faiz said:


> Where are you buying Nomos at discounted rates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think some grey dealers carry Nomos, but it would take some time before you saw discounts on 2018 models.

The retail price in the US is also significantly higher than in Europe (at least it was for 2017 models), so I would recommend buying from a European AD if you can.


----------



## faiz

GregoryD said:


> I think some grey dealers carry Nomos, but it would take some time before you saw discounts on 2018 models.
> 
> The retail price in the US is also significantly higher than in Europe (at least it was for 2017 models), so I would recommend buying from a European AD if you can.


I've never seen discounted Nomos anywhere in the UK.
They don't generally do discounts.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

cageracer said:


> Is it just me, or is Nomos' design language getting busier and busier with every model? First there was the Tangente Neomatik with it's rather superfluous 5 minute numbers in blue (5/10/15 etc) and now the extraordinarily cluttered Neomatik Update...


This. Agreed.

Nomos should stick to improving the Internal rather than making funky watches.

Not a big fan of the autobahn as well.

Edit: Nomos to me as a brand associate with minimalist, can't really see how it associate with a busy highway. Maybe the local can enlighten me.

Edit 2: "raving" review at hodinkee tho

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## animalman86

faiz said:


> Where are you buying Nomos at discounted rates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Authorised dealers in Aus and Singapore. You have to negotiate of course but definitely never paid retail for the two I have purchased.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

animalman86 said:


> Authorised dealers in Aus and Singapore. You have to negotiate of course but definitely never paid retail for the two I have purchased.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Maybe this is part of their expansion.
There was certainly no discount when I bought mine 5 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

hidden830726 said:


> Edit 2: "raving" review at hodinkee tho


Do Hodinkee do any other type of review? :-d


----------



## Wishbone82

hidden830726 said:


> This. Agreed.
> 
> Nomos should stick to improving the Internal rather than making funky watches.
> 
> Not a big fan of the autobahn as well.
> 
> Edit: Nomos to me as a brand associate with minimalist, can't really see how it associate with a busy highway. Maybe the local can enlighten me.
> 
> Edit 2: "raving" review at hodinkee tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That was actually the first negative Hodinkee review given to a NOMOS watch ever, at least as far as I know. True, they have pointed out one or two things the could be improved in some NOMOS models before, but this time the Autobahn review was really unfavourable! I completely agree with them though.


----------



## Puckbw11

I don’t like being overly negative online (already too much of that) but I was disappointed by Nomos. They new neonatal dates are too big, the date placement on the Orion and Ludwig models look very un-Nomos, and the Autobahn series has a nice case, but it’s also too big and not in the Nomos style. 

A shame since I am generally a Nomos fanboy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

I have to say I'm losing interest in Nomos nowadays. They seem to be chasing sales and increasing prices too much for my liking. £3800 is ludicrous. 
It's like a bad version of this;










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## top9

Just got a nomos campus -- nacht version. Has anyone had any issues with the lume on this watch? Nomos says lume should be blue, mine is more green and only lights up for a few seconds then dies out. I've left it in the sun for 1+ hour and still nothing.


----------



## Raku

faiz said:


> I have to say I'm losing interest in Nomos nowadays. They seem to be chasing sales and increasing prices too much for my liking. £3800 is ludicrous.
> It's like a bad version of this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I agree.
I don't understand these prices at all. How can they justify £3800 for a watch that doesn't even come with a metal bracelet?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

Raku said:


> I agree.
> I don't understand these prices at all.


It seems unlikely to me that Nomos will ever sell a watch for less than the club campus.


----------



## RBleigh81

Raku said:


> I agree.
> I don't understand these prices at all. How can they justify £3800 for a watch that doesn't even come with a metal bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Tell that to Patek and the hideous Aquanaut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

If you want a bracelet maybe you should buy a bracelet.


----------



## Baham

If you want a bracelet maybe you should buy a bracelet.


----------



## barihunk

shelfcompact said:


> To answer my earlier question, yes, it does have a quickset date!


Not a fan of the placement of the date on the Orion, or the tiny date numbers on the Tangente. but what do I know anyway.

On the plus side quickset date, that can apparently be set either forwards or backwards.


----------



## Bill Adler

His and hers Nomos Tangentes out for the afternoon in Tokyo, on a pleasant spring day.


----------



## anaplian

I’ve just seen my first Nomos in the wild. It was an Ahoi Atlantik on the wrist of a young German guy at the Sagrada Familia in Barcelona.


----------



## Bill Adler

anaplian said:


> I've just seen my first Nomos in the wild. It was an Ahoi Atlantik on the wrist of a young German guy at the Sagrada Familia in Barcelona.


I've only seen one Nomos in the wild: A guy in my apartment building in Tokyo wears a Tangente. He was shocked, but pleased, when I said, "Great Nomos!"

(


----------



## ktfsaw

Bill Adler said:


> I've only seen one Nomos in the wild: A guy in my apartment building in Tokyo wears a Tangente. He was shocked, but pleased, when I said, "Great Nomos!"
> 
> (


Nomos must be more popular in Japan - only Nomos I've seen in the wild is a guy wearing a Tangente on the Tokyo Metro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

ktfsaw said:


> Nomos must be more popular in Japan - only Nomos I've seen in the wild is a guy wearing a Tangente on the Tokyo Metro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Several Tokyo watch stores sell them.

I have two Nomos, the Tangente and Metro.

I covet a Nomos Lambda.


----------



## Armchair

ktfsaw said:


> Nomos must be more popular in Japan - only Nomos I've seen in the wild is a guy wearing a Tangente on the Tokyo Metro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a young chap wearing a Club on a bus in Kyoto. Haven't seen any here.


----------



## Armchair

ktfsaw said:


> Nomos must be more popular in Japan - only Nomos I've seen in the wild is a guy wearing a Tangente on the Tokyo Metro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a young chap wearing a Club on a bus in Kyoto. Haven't seen any here.


----------



## ktfsaw

Bill Adler said:


> Several Tokyo watch stores sell them.
> 
> I have two Nomos, the Tangente and Metro.
> 
> I covet a Nomos Lambda.


They even sell them in department stores - I saw some Tangentes, Orions and other models for sale at Loft in Ginza.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michitoki

I've never seen anyone with a NOMOS other than myself. I think I'm the first NOMOS in the wild for quite a few people I know. One coworker knows about the brand and I immediately becomes the "NOMOS guy" and he loves the fact that I know and love this brand!


----------



## JacobC

Honestly besides Rolex all over the place, Bell & Ross and a single Mondaine, I've never seen another high end watch in the wild. Usually I'll inquire about something and I'll get back Timex or Invicta 99% of the time. My boss showed me his new Tag Heuer but I don't count that because I didn't have to look for it. I've never seen a Nomos in the wild ever.


----------



## Hamstur

Have one too. Great watch, but lume does sucks.



top9 said:


> Just got a nomos campus -- nacht version. Has anyone had any issues with the lume on this watch? Nomos says lume should be blue, mine is more green and only lights up for a few seconds then dies out. I've left it in the sun for 1+ hour and still nothing.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

WatchAdvisor posted a video with all the Nomos models for those who want to see them in action:






The lume on the Autobahn is really cool.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

top9 said:


> Just got a nomos campus -- nacht version. Has anyone had any issues with the lume on this watch? Nomos says lume should be blue, mine is more green and only lights up for a few seconds then dies out. I've left it in the sun for 1+ hour and still nothing.


Is it noticeably worse than other watches, if you have other points of comparison?

For whatever it's worth, I've yet to find any lume on any watch that wasn't disappointing. Some are longer-lasting than others, but all lume drops off so quickly that I don't really find it useful beyond the occasional novelty coming into a dark bathroom or something after being outside in the sun.


----------



## Michitoki

Seems like NOMOS does a lot of night shifts or overtime. My emails have been replied to later than 6:30pm or even 9pm lately.


----------



## JacobC

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Is it noticeably worse than other watches, if you have other points of comparison?
> 
> For whatever it's worth, I've yet to find any lume on any watch that wasn't disappointing. Some are longer-lasting than others, but all lume drops off so quickly that I don't really find it useful beyond the occasional novelty coming into a dark bathroom or something after being outside in the sun.


I totally agree.


----------



## Armchair




----------



## arejay101

The state of my current Nomos collection:


----------



## JacobC

Very nice! I'm thinking about adding another next year perhaps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronoTraveler

An user of UhrForum already saw the Autobahn in flesh and shared his thoughts, with some real world pictures:
https://uhrforum.de/neue-uhr-nomos-autobahn-neomatik-t346789-10

According to him:

- Wears too big (impossible for his 16,5cm wrist)
- Poor AR coating
- Confusing to read the time
- The curved dial is amazing

I liked the design and I think it's a bold move from Nomos. I might give it a try this year.


----------



## Baham

I like the Autobahn well enough myself. Although I don’t know that I like it well enough to buy it. Luckily I do know enough to know it’s too big for my 170mm wrist. 

A cool and and somewhat challenging piece of work. Nomos should be congratulated for the courage to try something new.


----------



## MoreToasties

ChronoTraveler said:


> An user of UhrForum already saw the Autobahn in flesh and shared his thoughts, with some real world pictures:
> https://uhrforum.de/neue-uhr-nomos-autobahn-neomatik-t346789-10
> 
> According to him:
> 
> - Wears too big (impossible for his 16,5cm wrist)
> - Poor AR coating
> - Confusing to read the time
> - The curved dial is amazing
> 
> I liked the design and I think it's a bold move from Nomos. I might give it a try this year.


I love the curved dial, almost enough to try one out. But the exposed date wheel is just one detail too many for me.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## col

Jacob Casper said:


> I totally agree.


I also agree to some extent. The lume is green for sure, but I don't recall where they stated it was blue?
Mine glows for hours - I have the silver-white-cream version of the club campus. It does fade and never expected it to match a seiko diver for example, but numerals, romans, dashes and hands very easy to see on mine.


----------



## col

Is there a new Weltzeit or Worldtimer Zurich coming out?

I was looking through the nomos site today and I saw an image on the PC screen in the office of nomos for their advertizing images as part of the website presentation...scroll down from this link, on the right hand side, two images after the picture of the manufacture building.

https://nomos-glashuette.com/en

On the PC screen, I can see a Weltzeit with what looks like the champagne dial similar to the champagner issues of the first neomatiks, also a skin toned strap to match and the orange second hand. Cannot find my nomos catalogs, so I cannot determine if there is a neomatik analog for the weltzeit. But I think what I see is correct, but does anyone know if there is one, or is it a 'teaser'?


----------



## ktfsaw

col said:


> Is there a new Weltzeit or Worldtimer Zurich coming out?
> 
> I was looking through the nomos site today and I saw an image on the PC screen in the office of nomos for their advertizing images as part of the website presentation...scroll down from this link, on the right hand side, two images after the picture of the manufacture building.
> 
> https://nomos-glashuette.com/en
> 
> On the PC screen, I can see a Weltzeit with what looks like the champagne dial similar to the champagner issues of the first neomatiks, also a skin toned strap to match and the orange second hand. Cannot find my nomos catalogs, so I cannot determine if there is a neomatik analog for the weltzeit. But I think what I see is correct, but does anyone know if there is one, or is it a 'teaser'?


It's probably the 'Singapore' edition of the Weltzeit:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/nomos-glashutte-zurich-weltzeit-singapore-introducing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11

ktfsaw said:


> It's probably the 'Singapore' edition of the Weltzeit:
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/nomos-glashutte-zurich-weltzeit-singapore-introducing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that's the Singapore edition. Lot of 10 or so I believe...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col

ktfsaw said:


> It's probably the 'Singapore' edition of the Weltzeit:
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/nomos-glashutte-zurich-weltzeit-singapore-introducing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, thank you. That's the one. I like the nomos website revamp...starting to get another itch for an addition...

Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## willing86

So how many Nomos watches is too many? I currently have two (the 40mm whie dialed Ahoi and the True Blue Weltzeit) but at one point in time, I had three (36mm club - my intro to Nomos). Any one out there with 3???


----------



## ktfsaw

willing86 said:


> So how many Nomos watches is too many? I currently have two (the 40mm whie dialed Ahoi and the True Blue Weltzeit) but at one point in time, I had three (36mm club - my intro to Nomos). Any one out there with 3???


Currently have four:
- 36mm Club
- Metro Datum Gangreserve
- 38mm Orion
- White Weltzeit

Probably one too many, but I wouldn't get rid of the Club, especially now that they've been discontinued - it's also the most stylistically versatile of the bunch. The Metro is so unique and destined to be a classic. And the Weltzeit was a grail and is the darling of my collection.

So, if anything, the Orion - but that's not going anywhere just yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willing86

ktfsaw said:


> Currently have four:
> - 36mm Club
> - Metro Datum Gangreserve
> - 38mm Orion
> - White Weltzeit
> 
> Probably one too many, but I wouldn't get rid of the Club, especially now that they've been discontinued - it's also the most stylistically versatile of the bunch. The Metro is so unique and destined to be a classic. And the Weltzeit was a grail and is the darling of my collection.
> 
> So, if anything, the Orion - but that's not going anywhere just yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - that's quite the Nomos collection! I had no idea the club was discontinued. Which version? the 36mm or all versions?

Btw, curious as to how well your Welzeit keeps time. I just picked up a preowned one and the time keeping is not as great as I had hope.


----------



## ktfsaw

willing86 said:


> Wow - that's quite the Nomos collection! I had no idea the club was discontinued. Which version? the 36mm or all versions?
> 
> Btw, curious as to how well your Welzeit keeps time. I just picked up a preowned one and the time keeping is not as great as I had hope.


Thanks! I kind of accumulated different models that I liked until finally saving up for the one I really wanted (the Weltzeit). A lesson in just going for the one you really want, I guess.

I'd heard somewhere that the 36mm standard Club was discontinued, but it's still on NOMOS's website. The Club Dunkel models are gone, though.

My Weltzeit was pre-owned too, and has varied from +/-0 to slightly slow (-2), to very fast (+10). Now after nearly a year in my ownership, and months of travelling in summer and winter climates, it seems to have settled around +2, which is fine with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willing86

ktfsaw said:


> Thanks! I kind of accumulated different models that I liked until finally saving up for the one I really wanted (the Weltzeit). A lesson in just going for the one you really want, I guess.
> 
> I'd heard somewhere that the 36mm standard Club was discontinued, but it's still on NOMOS's website. The Club Dunkel models are gone, though.
> 
> My Weltzeit was pre-owned too, and has varied from +/-0 to slightly slow (-2), to very fast (+10). Now after nearly a year in my ownership, and months of travelling in summer and winter climates, it seems to have settled around +2, which is fine with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, particularly about the time keeping of your Weltzeit. In the week I had my true blue one, it was +10 to +12 out of the box and now over the last several days, it has settled a bit to +6. I am hoping that it will continue to settle more over time. Seems a little strange to me how sensitive the movement is.


----------



## Stoner1974

Thinking of wading into Nomos. I like the silvercut series, and I am leaning toward the 39 orion. The lugs look super long, is it an illusion of photos, or are they actually freakishly long?

I also like the tangente and metro but I think I would eventually bend those lugs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

willing86 said:


> So how many Nomos watches is too many? I currently have two (the 40mm whie dialed Ahoi and the True Blue Weltzeit) but at one point in time, I had three (36mm club - my intro to Nomos). Any one out there with 3???


I have two, the Tangente and Metro. I'm tempted by the Lambda, becuase it has such a unique, airy look.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

willing86 said:


> So how many Nomos watches is too many? I currently have two (the 40mm whie dialed Ahoi and the True Blue Weltzeit) but at one point in time, I had three (36mm club - my intro to Nomos). Any one out there with 3???




Just a handful.


----------



## GregNYC

I have one Nomos - the 35mm Ludwig. The perfect classic vintage size - I was going for a classic mid-century size and look from this model. Basically, I'm liking it more and more each week. It's so comfortable as to be "invisible" unless I look at it, if you know what I mean. It's very accurate, maybe +.5s/day, and it's superbly legible. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> I have one Nomos - the 35mm Ludwig. The perfect classic vintage size - I was going for a classic mid-century size and look from this model. Basically, I'm liking it more and more each week. It's so comfortable as to be "invisible" unless I look at it, if you know what I mean. It's very accurate, maybe +.5s/day, and it's superbly legible. I'm very happy with it.


Great to hear it's running that well Greg! My Nomos is the most accurate in my collection at +/- 2 spd


----------



## faiz

Nice to wear the Orion with traditional Indian clothes. Colours matched well!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLWoodster

Just 1. Nomos Zurich Weltzeit. white face. Been seeing more special editions come out. Quite interesting.


----------



## GregNYC

My Ludwig is starting to edge out my other watches from their daily rotation!


----------



## RuggerAl

Howdy,

I have two Nomos, a Metro Gangreserve for myself, and a Tetra Clärchen for the wife (tried to steer her towards a Kleene with no luck). They are great time pieces, unfortunately I've had to take them in to get repaired because of user error. I over wound the Metro, and the wife put the Tetra through the wash (and after getting it back from the repair shop, I broke the winding stem so back it went).

My repair guy was very impressed by the Tetra (and Metro), both that it didn't rust out, and just the overall technical aspects, "that's an impressive machine you have there." After paying to get it fixed twice in about a month, I showed the wife the repair bill for the winding stem and she's gun shy to wear it for fear of breaking it. Before she stopped wearing it, she would get compliments from time to time, either on it's looks, or the fact it was a Nomos.

Very happy with the brand, more happy with our watches.


----------



## RuggerAl

Howdy,

I have two Nomos, a Metro Gangreserve for myself, and a Tetra Clärchen for the wife (tried to steer her towards a Kleene with no luck). They are great time pieces, unfortunately I've had to take them in to get repaired because of user error. I over wound the Metro, and the wife put the Tetra through the wash (and after getting it back from the repair shop, I broke the winding stem so back it went).

My repair guy was very impressed by the Tetra (and Metro), both that it didn't rust out, and just the overall technical aspects, "that's an impressive machine you have there." After paying to get it fixed twice in about a month, I showed the wife the repair bill for the winding stem and she's gun shy to wear it for fear of breaking it. Before she stopped wearing it, she would get compliments from time to time, either on it's looks, or the fact it was a Nomos.

Very happy with the brand, more happy with our watches.


----------



## Maddog1970

Still there 2.....many have come and gone recently, but my Nomos are keepers.....my rotation has been really messed up lately with other new purchases, but that should settle down soon....made what I intend to be my last purchase for 2018 (all things being equal), and will figure things out soon with a couple more to flip.


----------



## fishoop

RuggerAl said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have two Nomos, a Metro Gangreserve for myself, and a Tetra Clärchen for the wife (tried to steer her towards a Kleene with no luck). They are great time pieces, unfortunately I've had to take them in to get repaired because of user error. I over wound the Metro, and the wife put the Tetra through the wash (and after getting it back from the repair shop, I broke the winding stem so back it went).
> 
> My repair guy was very impressed by the Tetra (and Metro), both that it didn't rust out, and just the overall technical aspects, "that's an impressive machine you have there." After paying to get it fixed twice in about a month, I showed the wife the repair bill for the winding stem and she's gun shy to wear it for fear of breaking it. Before she stopped wearing it, she would get compliments from time to time, either on it's looks, or the fact it was a Nomos.
> 
> Very happy with the brand, more happy with our watches.


Damn, putting it through the wash sounds like a soul crushing experience. I'd be pretty beat up about that. As far as over winding, I wouldn't worry about it, just stop winding when you feel resistance - around 30 turns. These things are meant to be worn.


----------



## JacobC

fishoop said:


> Damn, putting it through the wash sounds like a soul crushing experience. I'd be pretty beat up about that. As far as over winding, I wouldn't worry about it, just stop winding when you feel resistance - around 30 turns. These things are meant to be worn.


About 30 turns, also do not use more than your thumb and index finger to wind. Most people I've talked to who have done this are twisting with a closed fist around the crown where it is much harder to judge resistance.


----------



## MrDagon007

Still don t have a Nomos yet, but it is bound to happen. My fave was the Metro in size 38, but that new Autobahn is really nice and original - though already quite expensive. Still would be a nice “relaxed” watch. Any autobahn owners here?


----------



## GregNYC

Question: Why isn't there a Nomos Forum?


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> Question: Why isn't there a Nomos Forum?


Was thinking that myself recently. It's certainly warranted.


----------



## Mythos123

Would you kindly help me choose my first Nomos, and also my first mechanical watch by answering the poll?

Also leave a comment down below and motivate your answer if you like.

Gratitude!


----------



## GregNYC

I always prefer a higher contrast between hands and the dial. Sure, I want to be able to admire my timepiece. But I like it to be easily legible too, otherwise it gets on my nerves. My Nomos Ludwig with the blued hands is one of my favorite watches!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Where’s the poll?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Off-site poll (link) got deleted. A second poll does not belong into this thread. Thread started with a poll years ago. Poll closed.


----------



## Raku

GregNYC said:


> Question: Why isn't there a Nomos Forum?


Have you tried the search function?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/should-nomos-have-their-own-forum-4549623.html


----------



## Raku

GregNYC said:


> Question: Why isn't there a Nomos Forum?


Have you tried the search function?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/should-nomos-have-their-own-forum-4549623.html


----------



## Fantasio

This one, love the blue hands and golden indices.



Mythos123 said:


> Would you kindly help me choose my first Nomos


----------



## GregNYC

Raku said:


> Have you tried the search function?


No, I was on my cellphone. Thanks for the link. I read all the posts in that thread, and don't need to ask the question anymore!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> No, I was on my cellphone. Thanks for the link. I read all the posts in that thread, and don't need to ask the question anymore!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm lazy and didn't do that, what did you learn Greg?


----------



## GregNYC

Jacob Casper said:


> I'm lazy and didn't do that, what did you learn Greg?


I knew some broader background info already, but I learned several things:


That some people didn't seem to be aware of the differences between a Watchuseek "Sponsored Forum" and a Watchuseek "Brand Forum." Lack of clarity on that point was affecting the clarity of the discussion.
Nomos doesn't have either kind of forum on Watchuseek. Apparently, for a Sponsored Forum, some payment to Watchuseek and some brand (or dealer?) involvement is necessary. For a Brand Forum, brand involvement is not necessary.
That the moderators and Watchuseek staff seem to be aware that there's passion about Nomos and many people who would love a dedicated forum. Along these lines, I don't feel that there's anything I can add to this discussion that the mods and owners don't know already.
That some people would prefer *not *to have individual fora on German watches, because they would like to see all German-watch-related info in one place. This is an interesting viewpoint that I hadn't heard before.
That no one explained exactly why there is no Nomos Brand Forum. As for the lack of a Sponsored Forum, some people thought it indicates that Nomos prefers to direct their digital outreach efforts to other places, like Facebook.


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> I knew some broader background info already, but I learned several things:
> 
> 
> That some people didn't seem to be aware of the differences between a Watchuseek "Sponsored Forum" and a Watchuseek "Brand Forum." Lack of clarity on that point was affecting the clarity of the discussion.
> Nomos doesn't have either kind of forum on Watchuseek. Apparently, for a Sponsored Forum, some payment to Watchuseek and some brand (or dealer?) involvement is necessary. For a Brand Forum, brand involvement is not necessary.
> That the moderators and Watchuseek staff seem to be aware that there's passion about Nomos and many people who would love a dedicated forum. Along these lines, I don't feel that there's anything I can add to this discussion that the mods and owners don't know already.
> That some people would prefer *not *to have individual fora on German watches, because they would like to see all German-watch-related info in one place. This is an interesting viewpoint that I hadn't heard before.
> That no one explained exactly why there is no Nomos Brand Forum. As for the lack of a Sponsored Forum, some people thought it indicates that Nomos prefers to direct their digital outreach efforts to other places, like Facebook.


Thanks for sharing! I'm thinking that its likely more along the "dont split the userbase" lines than any particular conspiracy about sponsorship. If it isnt a thing by the time I visit the factory in the future, I'll bring it up!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

Jacob Casper said:


> If it isnt a thing by the time I visit the factory in the future, I'll bring it up!


I wonder why we hadn't the idea to bring it up when talking to Nomos in Basel. Silly us.


----------



## JacobC

stuffler said:


> I wonder why we hadn't the idea to bring it up when talking to Nomos in Basel. Silly us.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GregNYC

My Ludwig just received a nice compliment from a Rolex guy. “Nice! Clean, simple and legible.” 

This was the first time he ever said anything about a watch I was wearing, even though we’ve known each other for years and I’ve often worn Rolexes. 

But this Ludwig is grabbing almost all my wrist time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Mythos123 said:


> Would you kindly help me choose my first Nomos, and also my first mechanical watch by answering the poll?
> 
> Also leave a comment down below and motivate your answer if you like.
> 
> Gratitude!


I vote for blue hands gold indexes. Far more legible and such a unique combo. My favorite Nomos of them all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Has anyone tried bead blasting a Club case? Been eyeing a Club for years, but hate polished cases. On the Orion a polished case makes sense, but the Club is so much sportier. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Earl Grey said:


> Has anyone tried bead blasting a Club case? Been eyeing a Club for years, but hate polished cases. On the Orion a polished case makes sense, but the Club is so much sportier.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had a watchmaker refinish a case brushed but not bead blasted. I don't see why it couldn't be done. It would be a PITA since the crystal would have to come out as well.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Anyone here own the Club Neomatik 740? Pic attached. I think I'm in love. Big fan of the colors, but is this a watch that can be worn in all occasions, formal and casual?

What other nomos watches have a similar color combo as this? I'll be back in Germany in August, could make the purchase then, maybe the USD keeps climbing on the Euro haha!


----------



## GregNYC

I went to two local AD’s today looking for a Tangente 38. Both dealers were out of stock. Lots of Neomatiks. I mean lots. The dealers were sort of pushing them. Some Autobahns and Orions. 

No Tangentes. The search continues!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> I went to two local AD's today looking for a Tangente 38. Both dealers were out of stock. Lots of Neomatiks. I mean lots. The dealers were sort of pushing them. Some Autobahns and Orions.
> 
> No Tangentes. The search continues!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What were the Autobahns like in person?


----------



## GregNYC

The Autobahns were fascinating to look at. Great ring of lume, cool modernist dished-out second-hand dial. Intriguing and innovative use of the circular space of the dial. But to tell you the truth, the Autobahn probably wouldn’t be my only Nomos. It’s not easy to tell the time with, maybe because of my aging eyes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> The Autobahns were fascinating to look at. Great ring of lume, cool modernist dished-out second-hand dial. Intriguing and innovative use of the circular space of the dial. But to tell you the truth, the Autobahn probably wouldn't be my only Nomos. It's not easy to tell the time with, maybe because of my aging eyes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I must agree with you, I find it very hard to tell the time with it. My 28 year old eyes are fine....it's a design problem. To be honest it's one of the only designs Nomos has ever done that I don't like.


----------



## FluffyRabbit

Mythos123 said:


> Would you kindly help me choose my first Nomos, and also my first mechanical watch by answering the poll?
> 
> Also leave a comment down below and motivate your answer if you like.
> 
> Gratitude!


Among the two, I vote for blue hands and gold indices as well. Much more legible, and I think heat-blued hands are just beautiful. At first glance they look black which provides high contrast with the dial, but when the light hits it the right way it reveals a much deeper and complex color.

That being said, I am personally not a huge fan of the gold indices. It does make it unique and beautiful, but IMHO makes it less classic and subdued than I would like in a dress watch. I prefer the Tangente over both of these, but it is slightly more casual with the arabic numerals and wears differently being more angular.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Great watch NOMOS.


----------



## Mythos123

FluffyRabbit said:


> Among the two, I vote for blue hands and gold indices as well. Much more legible, and I think heat-blued hands are just beautiful. At first glance they look black which provides high contrast with the dial, but when the light hits it the right way it reveals a much deeper and complex color.
> 
> That being said, I am personally not a huge fan of the gold indices. It does make it unique and beautiful, but IMHO makes it less classic and subdued than I would like in a dress watch. I prefer the Tangente over both of these, but it is slightly more casual with the arabic numerals and wears differently being more angular.


In the end I bought the Orion with blue hands. Delivery next week!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

GregNYC said:


> I went to two local AD's today looking for a Tangente 38. Both dealers were out of stock. Lots of Neomatiks. I mean lots. The dealers were sort of pushing them. Some Autobahns and Orions.
> 
> No Tangentes. The search continues!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's worth looking. We have two Tangentes, his and hers. They are our reason for going out .


----------



## bjackson1

GregNYC said:


> I went to two local AD's today looking for a Tangente 38. Both dealers were out of stock. Lots of Neomatiks. I mean lots. The dealers were sort of pushing them. Some Autobahns and Orions.
> 
> No Tangentes. The search continues!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep up the hunt! I was at Tourneau in Vegas over the weekend and was able to pick up a Tangente Datum 38, my first Nomos. I'm totally enamored with it. Perfect size for me and the finishing on the movement is stunning. It puts some other watches I own to shame despite costing up to 4x less.

They were pushing the Neomatik at Tourneau as well as the Autobahn. Wouldn't have minded the automatic movement but I couldn't resist the classic manual wind version with the iconic dial. Maybe the next one will be a Neomatik Club - love the blue on the dial. Unfortunately they sit quite strangely on my wrist and I'm not sure why. I walked in expecting 100% to buy a Club but it just didn't feel right.


----------



## GregNYC

I called a dealer today who has the 38. I might go visit tomorrow. More info later!


----------



## FluffyRabbit

Mythos123 said:


> In the end I bought the Orion with blue hands. Delivery next week!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, and wear it in good health!


----------



## col

Club on nomos textile on a nice day.









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Got my Tangente 38 on Saturday, it hasn't been off my wrist except for showers and this photo op! The books isn't about the right design aesthetic, but the cover is pretty cool!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitalheel

col said:


> Club on nomos textile on a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


Looks sweet, love the polar dial!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## col

Indeed, and its getting some wrist time again, this club design just has enough to fit any occasion and never has an aspect that could get boring..









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

Removed


----------



## bopat23

col said:


> Indeed, and its getting some wrist time again, this club design just has enough to fit any occasion and never has an aspect that could get boring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


I just got my first Nomos and couldn't be happier!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col

Nice, congrats. My nomos box now has the brown and black cordovan straps, the old weave and new textile from the neomatiks with separate buckles, and the anthracite and beige straps. Nomos straps are excellent and surprisingly cheap for what they are. All go well with this club too, fyi


bopat23 said:


> I just got my first Nomos and couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Vito

701 x 2


----------



## anaplian

Is the hand wound 36mm Club being discontinued? I saw a post on Instagram claiming that it was.


----------



## mangothehuman

These two were finally delivered on Friday evening. My wife and I decided to buy each other watches in celebration of getting married. I picked the Nomos Ahoi Atlantic Datum and she the Nomos Tangente 33mm. We're both very happy with the purchase! I have some more details on Reddit.


----------



## atdegs

I've got my first two Nomos incoming. Any strap suggestions for these two?


----------



## flyingpicasso

^^ I find the standard shell cordovan straps hard to beat on most Nomos models. The suede is nice too. Occasionally I'll see a more casual aftermarket leather strap that looks good, but in my opinion few look as nice as the stock strap.


----------



## atdegs

I was thinking about going the other direction with alligator. Did this quick mockup, as there aren't a lot of examples of silvercuts on aftermarket straps.











flyingpicasso said:


> ^^ I find the standard shell cordovan straps hard to beat on most Nomos models. The suede is nice too. Occasionally I'll see a more casual aftermarket leather strap that looks good, but in my opinion few look as nice as the stock strap.


----------



## flyingpicasso

atdegs said:


> I was thinking about going the other direction with alligator. Did this quick mockup, as there aren't a lot of examples of silvercuts on aftermarket straps.
> 
> View attachment 13239727


It's all a matter of taste and personal preference, but to me the alligator is mismatched with the more modern/industrial vibe of the silvercut. Black gator might work better...


----------



## col

I agree, the alligator is a little too strong, like a mismatch in flavors. The nomos beige suede is very good, the anthracite is mostly an off brown color. The grey is very light in colour and the nap of the beige gives various color textures. In any case, to my taste, nomos are best on a range of straps so long as the stich is not contrast and there are no vintage style lug side stitches...to me, ymmv. Lovely pair of nomos though, congrats.

Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Thanks for the info. Sticking with shell for now, but definitely going to try some things.



col said:


> I agree, the alligator is a little too strong, like a mismatch in flavors. The nomos beige suede is very good, the anthracite is mostly an off brown color. The grey is very light in colour and the nap of the beige gives various color textures. In any case, to my taste, nomos are best on a range of straps so long as the stich is not contrast and there are no vintage style lug side stitches...to me, ymmv. Lovely pair of nomos though, congrats.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex

anaplian said:


> Is the hand wound 36mm Club being discontinued? I saw a post on Instagram claiming that it was.


I saw that info too. I think they were behind in production so the product sale button got removed from the website for a few days. Caused a bit of panic and speculation (without anyone bothering to confirm with the company), but it seems to be straightened out with the option to buy the 701 direct online back up.

However, it is old news that the 703 with sapphire case-back is no longer offered. (This I did inquire about personally).


----------



## Dale Vito

OedipusFlex said:


> I saw that info too. I think they were behind in production so the product sale button got removed from the website for a few days. Caused a bit of panic and speculation (without anyone bothering to confirm with the company), but it seems to be straightened out with the option to buy the 701 direct online back up.
> 
> However, it is old news that the 703 with sapphire case-back is no longer offered. (This I did inquire about personally).


In fact. the first hints were already dropped when the 2018 price list came out and the Club 701 was one of a select number of watches that did NOT get a price increase.
Then word got out late May that the 701 would be discontinued.
I checked with NOMOS immediately and placed an order for our stock. At the time they had one left in stock, which they sent. The kind folks in Glashütte then indicated that one additional batch of 30-50 pieces would be made, after which no more;



NOMOS said:


> I don't know exactly how many we get ( I think 30-50pcs.) After that we really do not get any anymore.
> Greetings from Glashütte,
> 
> XXXXXX


----------



## OedipusFlex

Dale Vito said:


> In fact. the first hints were already dropped when the 2018 price list came out and the Club 701 was one of a select number of watches that did NOT get a price increase.
> Then word got out late May that the 701 would be discontinued.
> I checked with NOMOS immediately and placed an order for our stock. At the time they had one left in stock, which they sent. The kind folks in Glashütte then indicated that one additional batch of 30-50 pieces would be made, after which no more;


Ah I see, thanks for the clarification. It was actually on your Instagram page (yes, I'm an ardent follower in the US) where I saw the news, so makes sense you'd have the official scoop! I'll hold on to my 701 dearly for sure.


----------



## OedipusFlex

duplicate


----------



## Antoine Lry

I've had a tangente neomatik for a while and it's deadly accurate, approx +1 sec per day, but I just received a club campus and find it to loose time everyday (-3 sec per day this week).
Do you have the same experience? I was under the impression that watches were not supposed to loose time! All other watches of mine are between 0 and +7 per day.

with pictures of course (not that its helps much with accuracy):


----------



## StufflerMike

Antoine Lry said:


> I was under the impression that watches were not supposed to loose time! All other watches of mine are between 0 and +7 per day.


You aren't joking, are you ? -3sec is as possible as +3 sec. Watches run slow or fast, hence the adjustment.








A(vant), R(etard)

Nothing to bother about.


----------



## B&U

Hi, does anyone know which movement this is? It's from a Tangente sport purchased around 2006. Based on appearance, I would guess it's a Peseux. However, I was under the impression that the Peseux doesn't have hacking, while this movement does.


----------



## anaplian

The Peseux in my Orion hacks.


----------



## Raku

B&U said:


> Hi, does anyone know which movement this is? It's from a Tangente sport purchased around 2006. Based on appearance, I would guess it's a Peseux. However, I was under the impression that the Peseux doesn't have hacking, while this movement does.
> 
> View attachment 13261511


That is the Peseux, the Alpha movement has a one piece top plate.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## B&U

Thanks for the info


----------



## MrDagon007

Finally, my first Nomos.
I always loved the brand but found them a little small on my wrist. 
This Tangente 41 is just perfect and I love the funky date wheel as well.
Of interest maybe, I was hesitating between this, the Drive De Cartier Steel and a handwind Panerai witg 8 days PR. I loved them all yet the Nomos was most "me"!


----------



## MrDagon007

Picture from yesterday


----------



## ads75

I know some people prefer date windows, but I do like this indicator. I just don't have room for two Tangentes at this time.


----------



## orbitalheel

Sweet Tangente! If they can pull off that awesome date indicator in a slightly smaller case size I'm all over it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

MrDagon007 said:


> Finally, my first Nomos.
> I always loved the brand but found them a little small on my wrist.
> This Tangente 41 is just perfect and I love the funky date wheel as well.
> Of interest maybe, I was hesitating between this, the Drive De Cartier Steel and a handwind Panerai witg 8 days PR. I loved them all yet the Nomos was most "me"!


Looks great! I almost pulled the trigger on this, but instead I've got its brother, the new Ludwig Neomatik 41, coming in tomorrow. I currently have a Ludwig Auto 40mm, and while I wouldn't think the 0.5mm will make a significant difference, I'm a bit worried about the size. Enjoy the Tangente!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Dufresne said:


> Looks great! I almost pulled the trigger on this, but instead I've got its brother, the new Ludwig Neomatik 41, coming in tomorrow. I currently have a Ludwig Auto 40mm, and while I wouldn't think the 0.5mm will make a significant difference, I'm a bit worried about the size. Enjoy the Tangente!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Ludwig is also nice. I like Tangente 41, being my first Nomos, so much that I am thinking of selling a number of my watches incl a chic square zenith toward the Orion 41 for a super dressed option.


----------



## Tomatoes11

I used to own an Orion 35mm way back but have since sold it. I am considering getting a minimatik as my dress watch. The case shape looks lovely and it has some pop and charm from the cherry red hands for that je ne sais quoi. 36mm is probably perfect for my small wrists as well.

Very modern and classic at the same time. I think I am sold. Any owners care to talk me out of it?


----------



## Maddog1970

Love me some Nomos....


----------



## Maddog1970

X2 again!


----------



## Armchair




----------



## atdegs

I'm not sure what to call it, but here aren't that many restrained watches that still have a "pop" or something a little fun. NOMOS and Farer have been the two I've found.



Tomatoes11 said:


> I used to own an Orion 35mm way back but have since sold it. I am considering getting a minimatik as my dress watch. The case shape looks lovely and it has some pop and charm from the cherry red hands for that je ne sais quoi. 36mm is probably perfect for my small wrists as well.
> 
> Very modern and classic at the same time. I think I am sold. Any owners care to talk me out of it?


----------



## MrDagon007

How is the accuracy of your Nomos?

I am a bit disappointed with the accuracy of my new Tangente 41, my first Nomos which I lusted after so long.
I wear it near non stop except in bed since I have it a good 2 weeks ago.
Need to still measure accurately but experience is between +20 and +30 seconds per day, worse than my cheapest seiko 5...
I seem to remember that initially it did around +5 and then got worse.
Wht is your experience?


----------



## JacobC

MrDagon007 said:


> How is the accuracy of your Nomos?
> 
> I am a bit disappointed with the accuracy of my new Tangente 41, my first Nomos which I lusted after so long.
> I wear it near non stop except in bed since I have it a good 2 weeks ago.
> Need to still measure accurately but experience is between +20 and +30 seconds per day, worse than my cheapest seiko 5...
> I seem to remember that initially it did around +5 and then got worse.
> Wht is your experience?


I've owned my club for around 8 months now. I wear it in 7-day intervals and it consistently rates around +2spd every week I wear it.

Here's my last tracked data set, alternating on wrist or dial up overnight.


----------



## cageracer

It's probably been magnetised. Mine did the same. 

Get a cheap demagnetiser off ebay - my Tangente settled back down to around +1-2 seconds per day


----------



## GregNYC

My Tangente is +2spd, my Ludwig is +0.5spd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> My Tangente is +2spd, my Ludwig is +0.5spd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That Ludwig putting in work!


----------



## GregNYC

Yeah, a wonderful nice surprise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buffon.bj

After having lusted for Nomos Neomatik watches for a couple of years, I finally purchased a Nomos Tangente Neomatik from the UK yesterday. Should come in the mail late next week, can't wait!

My Nomos tastes have changed slightly through the years, sometimes preferring the Metro, sometimes the Minimatik or the Tetra, sometimes the Nachtblau models, sometimes the white dials. But the classic Tangente stayed at the forefront all the time, and now that there was a fantastic deal to be made on a british watch forum, I jumped at the chance. 

Going to post some pictures when it arrives  Now all I have to do is wait...


----------



## pdsf

buffon.bj said:


> After having lusted for Nomos Neomatik watches for a couple of years, I finally purchased a Nomos Tangente Neomatik from the UK yesterday. Should come in the mail late next week, can't wait!
> 
> My Nomos tastes have changed slightly through the years, sometimes preferring the Metro, sometimes the Minimatik or the Tetra, sometimes the Nachtblau models, sometimes the white dials. But the classic Tangente stayed at the forefront all the time, and now that there was a fantastic deal to be made on a british watch forum, I jumped at the chance.
> 
> Going to post some pictures when it arrives  Now all I have to do is wait...


Congrats! Yes...post pics! My Neomatik says hi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buffon.bj

Thank you! My first impressions are hugely positive. What a beautiful watch! And so light and comfortable on the wrist, too


----------



## Watchmyroll

This watch is so pristine.
I can't capture the true color of the hands. They are a deep iridescent blue.
I was concerned it would be too small. But it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Watchmyroll

This watch is so pristine.
I can't capture the true color of the hands. They are a deep iridescent blue.
I was concerned it would be too small. But it seems to work just fine.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Watchmyroll said:


> This watch is so pristine.
> I can't capture the true color of the hands. They are a deep iridescent blue.
> I was concerned it would be too small. But it seems to work just fine.
> View attachment 13351629


Looks like a great fit--congrats!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Watchmyroll said:


> This watch is so pristine.
> I can't capture the true color of the hands. They are a deep iridescent blue.
> I was concerned it would be too small. But it seems to work just fine.
> View attachment 13351629


Looks like a great fit--congrats!


----------



## orbitalheel

Watchmyroll said:


> This watch is so pristine.
> I can't capture the true color of the hands. They are a deep iridescent blue.
> I was concerned it would be too small. But it seems to work just fine.
> View attachment 13351629


Love those heat blued hands!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

How many of you wear your Orion daily? Not just talking office attire or dress occasions but just out and about,weekends,maybe to a ball game or golfing ? I've read were people talk about how delicate the movements are.Any truth to that? I understand switching over to a brown strap will help with dressing it down.Are there any other straps you may choose for a more "casual" look?


----------



## JacobC

jakec said:


> How many of you wear your Orion daily? Not just talking office attire or dress occasions but just out and about,weekends,maybe to a ball game or golfing ? I've read were people talk about how delicate the movements are.Any truth to that? I understand switching over to a brown strap will help with dressing it down.Are there any other straps you may choose for a more "casual" look?


One might choose nylon as well to dress it down.


----------



## anaplian

jakec said:


> How many of you wear your Orion daily? Not just talking office attire or dress occasions but just out and about,weekends,maybe to a ball game or golfing ? I've read were people talk about how delicate the movements are.Any truth to that? I understand switching over to a brown strap will help with dressing it down.Are there any other straps you may choose for a more "casual" look?


I've seen pictures of Orions on velour straps - that's quite a casual look. Ultimately, for me, the Orion doesn't really do casual well.

- - - Updated - - -



jakec said:


> How many of you wear your Orion daily? Not just talking office attire or dress occasions but just out and about,weekends,maybe to a ball game or golfing ? I've read were people talk about how delicate the movements are.Any truth to that? I understand switching over to a brown strap will help with dressing it down.Are there any other straps you may choose for a more "casual" look?


I've seen pictures of Orions on velour straps - that's quite a casual look. Ultimately, for me, the Orion doesn't really do casual well.


----------



## Hands90

*Nomos Price Drop*

How often or should I say which models did the price drop.

I have to say beging someone who paid retail and now $500 less then what I paid its rough. 
Its heart breaking. I'm someone who supported the company and paid full price and now it's a different story.

If you buy a new release there is a good chance you will suffer the same fate as i.


----------



## Hands90

Anyone else get screwed buy nomos when they dropped prices?


----------



## JacobC

Hands90 said:


> Anyone else get screwed buy nomos when they dropped prices?


What you're talking about can happen with pretty much any product.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Hands90 said:


> Anyone else get screwed buy nomos when they dropped prices?


Screwed in what way?

You still have what you paid for, don't you?

Do you get screwed by the supermarket when they reduce the price on cereal?


----------



## Hands90

Jacob Casper said:


> What you're talking about can happen with pretty much any product.


If you paid retail and a week later they drop the price...
I would consider one to be 'getting screwed.'

- - - Updated - - -



Jacob Casper said:


> What you're talking about can happen with pretty much any product.


If you paid retail and a week later they drop the price...
I would consider one to be 'getting screwed.'


----------



## StufflerMike

Imho you did not get screwed, you just had bad luck.


----------



## smalleq

What prices dropped?


----------



## Baham

Might be karma or something.


----------



## chris01

Why do people who make completely discretionary, luxury purchases think they have a right to rant and moan whenever the manufacturer either raises or lowers prices. The company has a duty of care to its employees, managers, owners, and other stakeholders to stay in business and make a profit. How they choose to do that is entirely their choice. If you don't like their business model then go elsewhere.


----------



## zetaplus93

chris01 said:


> Why do people who make completely discretionary, luxury purchases think they have a right to rant and moan whenever the manufacturer either raises or lowers prices. The company has a duty of care to its employees, managers, owners, and other stakeholders to stay in business and make a profit. How they choose to do that is entirely their choice. If you don't like their business model then go elsewhere.


I think the average person would be upset when the product they bought last week suddenly dropped by $500...

BTW, which models had their prices drop?


----------



## smalleq

zetaplus93 said:


> I think the average person would be upset when the product they bought last week suddenly dropped by $500...
> 
> BTW, which models had their prices drop?


Yeah, I'm curious. Was looking at the Nomos website in EUR and USD and all of the newest models seemed to be the same price as their launch.


----------



## enkrypt

Hands90 said:


> Anyone else get screwed buy nomos when they dropped prices?


Instead of vague rants could you be a bit more specific to enlighten us as to what you're talking about?
Which watch did you buy, when, and where, for what price?

I am not aware of any price drops on Nomos, on the contrary, the prices were increased (a few percent) in recent months.


----------



## Baham

I think perhaps the Troll got his tongue.


----------



## orbitalheel

enkrypt said:


> I am not aware of any price drops on Nomos, on the contrary, the prices were increased (a few percent) in recent months.


Same here, was reading through this thread and not sure what watches/prices were being referred to.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

Another photo from Nomos' marketing department


----------



## mrozowjj

Is there something off with Nomos press/website photos of their watches? I had my eyes on a Tangente and an Orion with the blue hands but when I went to see them the blue hands did not pop anywhere near as well or as bright as their photos made it seem. It was difficult to find the first very specific angle of light that made them appear anything other than black. I saw a Timeless 2 Club in person and found the dial to be similarly flat; i.e. the red didn't pop off the dial like I expected it would. I really want to like Nomos watches but in person of the 4 Nomos I've seen none looked like their website photos and 3 of them came off very flat in person compared to their photos. Only the anthracite Orion looked as good in person as it did on their website.

It really makes me hesitate to buy a Nomos sight unseen. I've never quite experienced this much discrepancy between promo photos vs real life before.


----------



## orbitalheel

mrozowjj said:


> Is there something off with Nomos press/website photos of their watches? I had my eyes on a Tangente and an Orion with the blue hands but when I went to see them the blue hands did not pop anywhere near as well or as bright as their photos made it seem. It was difficult to find the first very specific angle of light that made them appear anything other than black. I saw a Timeless 2 Club in person and found the dial to be similarly flat; i.e. the red didn't pop off the dial like I expected it would. I really want to like Nomos watches but in person of the 4 Nomos I've seen none looked like their website photos and 3 of them came off very flat in person compared to their photos. Only the anthracite Orion looked as good in person as it did on their website.
> 
> It really makes me hesitate to buy a Nomos sight unseen. I've never quite experienced this much discrepancy between promo photos vs real life before.


From my experience with them at an AD you really need bright white lighting shining directly on them to see their dials the way they appear on the website.


----------



## Watchuseek Editor

ICYMI, we just did an unboxing of the Nomos Glashütte Ahoi neomatik Siren White and Club neomatik Siren White on Watchuseek's Youtube Channel here:


----------



## katfromTN

Maybe someone here can help me out. Recently and out of curiosity I’ve been thinking of looking at some birth year watches. Since I was born in 1991, Nomos popped in my head because I knew they were founded in 1990. So I started a search to find Nomos models made in 1991 or early 90’s really, and found hardly anything. Did Nomos produce a lot of watches when they started up in the 90’s? I am aware that they didn’t start producing in house movements until around 2005 but I wasn’t sure if they gained popularity after that time? 

Any help to clarify would be appreciated. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

The first Nomos, the Tangente, was released in 1992. Unless I'm mistaken.

- - - Updated - - -

The first Nomos, the Tangente, was released in 1992. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## chimin

smalleq said:


> Yeah, I'm curious. Was looking at the Nomos website in EUR and USD and all of the newest models seemed to be the same price as their launch.


us-based and oddly enough now only see them priced in euros on the nomos site, which at current exchange rate does indeed save a few hundred $ depending on model.


----------



## chimin

my bad, pricing converts to us $ when when logging in, but maybe the angry fella from earlier came to the same conclusion.


----------



## katfromTN

Baham said:


> The first Nomos, the Tangente, was released in 1992. Unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The first Nomos, the Tangente, was released in 1992. Unless I'm mistaken.


Oh ok, I see. Thanks. Still trying to dig up some info/pictures on their first pieces. I have never seen one for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

A rather blurry picture of the first Nomos Tangente, 1992. 
Black hands, Glashuütte/SA, no country of origin on dial


----------



## katfromTN

Baham said:


> View attachment 13397505
> 
> 
> A rather blurry picture of the first Nomos Tangente, 1992.
> Black hands, Glashuütte/SA, no country of origin on dial


Oh nice! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Photo credit: fmattes, ClubNOMOS / NOMOS Museum - alles über NOMOS Uhren


----------



## Jerlim91

My Nomos Tangomat Datum with a Brown Alligator Strap. Have to say initially I thought I wouldn't like it, but seeing it in person really sealed the deal for me. 

The alligator strap makes it look very dressy and office appropriate.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Generally aimed question:

Between the two Club Campus 38 models, which is the better choice? The silverplated white dial, or the rhutheniumplated gray dial?


----------



## col

Hi again Elijah, I think the silver is more versatile, formal and playful,takes a lot more straps colours, and changes to cream at certain angles. Never gets boring, one of very few keepers.









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitalheel

X2-Elijah said:


> Generally aimed question:
> 
> Between the two Club Campus 38 models, which is the better choice? The silverplated white dial, or the rhutheniumplated gray dial?


I prefer the nacht gray dial, but that's just as someone who prefers darker dials generally. Excellent value for money in the club campus.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlings

I prefer white dials, but imo the dark club club campus is something special. When light shines on it, its so rich. See them in person if you can


----------



## X2-Elijah

Hmm, seeing them in person unfortunately is out of the question*. 
I ended up ordering the white-dial club 38; I was worried about the dark dial's reflectivity**, and a previous experience with the 36mm classic club left me with good memories of the silverdial's off-white hues. Should arrive on wednesday, so not long left. 


* - though I recall seeing a fair number of Nomoses last year in a storefront window in Kiel, they all looked very upscale and lovely. Especially the Tetras! Imo, very underappreciated models.
** - most photos I found showed the dark dial looking a bit.. well, flat. I know it's ruthenium plated, but I'd need to verify in person before I'd be ready to commit; the silver-plated dial I've already seen, so it's a safer bet.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Armchair said:


> Another photo from Nomos' marketing department
> 
> View attachment 13377653


Ever since first seeing that, I've wondered who could make me a watermelon-print gennaker. :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx

mrozowjj said:


> Is there something off with Nomos press/website photos of their watches? I had my eyes on a Tangente and an Orion with the blue hands but when I went to see them the blue hands did not pop anywhere near as well or as bright as their photos made it seem. It was difficult to find the first very specific angle of light that made them appear anything other than black. I saw a Timeless 2 Club in person and found the dial to be similarly flat; i.e. the red didn't pop off the dial like I expected it would. I really want to like Nomos watches but in person of the 4 Nomos I've seen none looked like their website photos and 3 of them came off very flat in person compared to their photos. Only the anthracite Orion looked as good in person as it did on their website.





orbitalheel said:


> From my experience with them at an AD you really need bright white lighting shining directly on them to see their dials the way they appear on the website.


For reference, here is the aforementioned Timeless Club 2, in the red-seconds variation. This photo was taken in the shade but out of doors on a bright day. I find it to be close to how the dial looks in bright natural light. In dimmer light, however, the blue does indeed look somewhat flat.











X2-Elijah said:


> Generally aimed question:
> 
> Between the two Club Campus 38 models, which is the better choice? The silverplated white dial, or the rhutheniumplated gray dial?


I know you've already ordered, but in case anyone reads this to inform a future purpose, I own the original size and dial Club in both silver and dunkel versions, and while I love them both, I find myself wearing the latter more often, as the Club is a casual design, and I find dark dialed casual watches go with a wider variety of casual clothes. Very likely however that is a personal taste and not some universal rule upon which I've stumbled. Still, maybe that datum will help someone decide.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Got the club. Am very (very very very very!) happy with it.


----------



## Baham

Bona Nit de Barcelona

The Autobahn arrives








I like it.

Almost too big but not quite. Very nearly the same blue as my car. I'll know for sure when I get home next week, about the color match. It won't get much wear really. A bit flamboyant for my taste. A bit too large. But like I said, I like it. I also like the way Nomos annoys and frustrates those who want to put them in a box, labeled Bauhaus, or "affordable", or, whatever.


----------



## Caso

Baham said:


> Bona Nit de Barcelona
> 
> The Autobahn arrives
> View attachment 13453837
> 
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Almost too big but not quite. Very nearly the same blue as my car. I'll know for sure when I get home next week, about the color match. It won't get much wear really. A bit flamboyant for my taste. A bit too large. But like I said, I like it. I also like the way Nomos annoys and frustrates those who want to put them in a box, labeled Bauhaus, or "affordable", or, whatever.


I like it a lot as well, and I did when they first displayed it at Baselworld. Congrats on a beautiful watch!

I agree that people seem to react very strongly towards Nomos when they don't like them, in a way I'm not sure they do for other watches. I'm not sure why that is, but I also like that Nomos doesn't seem to care one bit!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## grnjp88

Finally joined the "Club" today. Looking forward to the honeymoon phase.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

grnjp88 said:


> Finally joined the "Club" today. Looking forward to the honeymoon phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm still on it a year later!


----------



## Besbro

Patiently waiting for this to arrive on Monday. Cant wait! Sold 4 pieces to get this! Working on quality over quantity!!!

Pics from when I tried it on at the AD.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## babermac

Hi everyone,

Wasn't sure the best place to post this so I thought I'd try here. I just pulled up a recent in-studio performance from the UK band Gomez on KEXP's YouTube channel...






...and the first thing to jump out at me was the keyboardist's wristwatch. It was immediately recognizable as a Nomos, and a quick freeze frame confirmed it as a club. Pretty sure it's a 
Club Automatic Date Atlantic.

Anyway, I just thought that was cool, as I hardly ever spot interesting watches on musicians-usually just Casio digitals and the like (not that those aren't cool). I also rarely see Nomos pieces in the wild.

Have a great day, all!


----------



## X2-Elijah

So, fun thing about the lume on the campus 38.

All in all, it's weak, y'know? Switch off the lights in the evening, the lume ain't really visible, there's no diver-like glow...
And yet, yesterday night I woke up around 3:40 am; pitch black outside, eyes fully adapted to dark... and the Club is completely legible. Hands, all hour indices - perfectly visible. Not blinding bright, not smth to illuminate a page or anything - but it was perfectly functional.


----------



## jakec

Anyone own one of the new Neomatik 41's(Update) with the 6101 movement? I've been hoping for an Orion automatic movement with a date feature.Not sure how how these are going to wear on a 6.7" wrist though.Not much out there on the web yet except Nomo's 8 sec you tube clip.


----------



## fracture.

jakec said:


> Anyone own one of the new Neomatik 41's(Update) with the 6101 movement? I've been hoping for an Orion automatic movement with a date feature.Not sure how how these are going to wear on a 6.7" wrist though.Not much out there on the web yet except Nomo's 8 sec you tube clip.


There is this "review": 




I put review quotation marks because it contains almost no valuable information, the lighting and shots are very poor, and it's overall not a very enjoyable video.

That said, I am also lusting after this watch. At this point I would like to ask; are Nomos dials completely flat (the markings / numbers on them)? My fliegers have a very subtle 3d effect to the numbers and I learned I really enjoy the dial not being completely flat.


----------



## grnjp88

Dale Vito said:


> here's another option; straight end Jubilee.
> Have a great weekend!


This post prompted me to try my own Club on an ANGUS Jubilee bracelet I just picked up. I think I like the look, I just gotta get used to the polished "bling" look. Maybe this is a combo for weekends.


----------



## jakec

fracture. said:


> There is this "review":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put review quotation marks because it contains almost no valuable information, the lighting and shots are very poor, and it's overall not a very enjoyable video.
> 
> That said, I am also lusting after this watch. At this point I would like to ask; are Nomos dials completely flat (the markings / numbers on them)? My fliegers have a very subtle 3d effect to the numbers and I learned I really enjoy the dial not being completely flat.


Thanks for the link.I did see that and even though its the Tangente (not the Orion) it does look suprisingly good on his reported 6.5" wrist. I just wonder how the Orion compares.
+2 on the "review" thing.


----------



## jakec

fracture. said:


> There is this "review":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put review quotation marks because it contains almost no valuable information, the lighting and shots are very poor, and it's overall not a very enjoyable video.
> 
> That said, I am also lusting after this watch. At this point I would like to ask; are Nomos dials completely flat (the markings / numbers on them)? My fliegers have a very subtle 3d effect to the numbers and I learned I really enjoy the dial not being completely flat.


Thanks for the link.I did see that and even though its the Tangente (not the Orion) it does look suprisingly good on his reported 6.5" wrist. I just wonder how the Orion compares.

The double post ghost got me.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

fracture. said:


> That said, I am also lusting after this watch. At this point I would like to ask; are Nomos dials completely flat (the markings / numbers on them)? My fliegers have a very subtle 3d effect to the numbers and I learned I really enjoy the dial not being completely flat.


Club dials are flat except for a slightly recessed seconds subdial. Orions have applied indices. Sadly I don't have other models on hand to state with any authority.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Iirc the Neomatik Minimatiks have small applied dots (the gold balls, basically) at the 5-min marks. The new Campus clubs do have lume, but the elevation is negligible, so the dials still are 'flat'. Ofc the Zurich worldtimer has the cutouts for the city-name disk, so some dimensionality there, and the Autobahn has the curved edges.

But, yeah, in general, the nomos dials overall are flat, flat, flat. The Campus collection slightly alleviates that feeling by having the contrast-tone outline around the hour indices, that does make the dials more lively.


----------



## fracture.

Thank you for the answers, everyone. I believe flat dials make historical sense with Bauhaus-esque design, but I’m still afraid I might find them a little dull. It would probably be best if I’d go take a look at the watches to an AD, as opposed to ordering online blindly.


----------



## MrDagon007

jakec said:


> Anyone own one of the new Neomatik 41's(Update) with the 6101 movement? I've been hoping for an Orion automatic movement with a date feature.Not sure how how these are going to wear on a 6.7" wrist though.Not much out there on the web yet except Nomo's 8 sec you tube clip.


I have the Tangente 41. Chose it over a panerai or cartier which were my runner ups. 
Lovely and versatile watch, wear it on most working days.










I am actually thinking to sell a number of other watches to then add the orion 41 for my dressed moments.

If you find the dials too flat then there is always the Autobahn!


----------



## jakec

MrDagon007 said:


> I have the Tangente 41. Chose it over a panerai or cartier which were my runner ups.
> Lovely and versatile watch, wear it on most working days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually thinking to sell a number of other watches to then add the orion 41 for my dressed moment
> 
> If you find the dials too flat then there is always the Autobahn!


Thanks for sharing a photo.


----------



## jakec

MrDagon007 said:


> I have the Tangente 41. Chose it over a panerai or cartier which were my runner ups.
> Lovely and versatile watch, wear it on most working days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually thinking to sell a number of other watches to then add the orion 41 for my dressed moments
> 
> If you find the dials too flat then there is always the Autobahn!


Double post ??


----------



## kyle1234c

I'm back in the  Nomos fold. Have gone throug a club automat (too big) an orion datum (too big) and now have obtained a mint ludwig secondhand for a great price to go with my Grand Seiko. Have been through so many brands now and Nomos and GS just have a certain clarity. Its a beautiful watch.


----------



## Tee44

I had 5 but i'm currently left with one.


----------



## melb

Edited: double post


----------



## melb

Almost closing on a 38.5mm Club Datum. 
I think it could be a good 1-2 punch with my sliver dial Max Bill Quartz

But I am totally attracted to the beautiful case shape of Tangente.
https://i.imgur.com/MTUG7L9.jpg
View attachment 13491595


I think it fits me well but Club Datum is more robust!

Club Campus on my wrist. Cali dial is too busy for my liking 








Decision decision...


----------



## arcentaur

I'd appreciate honest opinions from the Tangente fans on this bracelet please (see pics below). Do you think it works, or does it ruin the bauhaus styling of the model? Thanks.


----------



## Eric_M

arcentaur said:


> I'd appreciate honest opinions from the Tangente fans on this bracelet please (see pics below). Do you think it works, or does it ruin the bauhaus styling of the model? Thanks.


A bit blingy for me. Distracts from the beauty of the simple dial.


----------



## melb

I saw someone rocking a Tangente 38 with a ricegrain bracelet. pretty sleek!


----------



## melb

For anyone who wants to fit a Nomos textile strap on a Nomos watch with 19mm lug width, 18mm fits perfectly.


----------



## Stargazer735

I'm seriously considering a manual-wind Club, no-date... but I hate the orange seconds hand. 

Does/Did Nomos make a version without the orange seconds hand, preferably in a black or blue dial?


----------



## LandSingapore

guys, i hear there is going to be a nomos tangente salmon dial limited edition launching in singapore end Sep. Anyone heard about it?


----------



## Eric_M

Stargazer735 said:


> I'm seriously considering a manual-wind Club, no-date... but I hate the orange seconds hand. 😞
> 
> Does/Did Nomos make a version without the orange seconds hand, preferably in a black or blue dial?


Discontinued, I believe


----------



## melb

Stargazer735 said:


> I'm seriously considering a manual-wind Club, no-date... but I hate the orange seconds hand. 😞
> 
> Does/Did Nomos make a version without the orange seconds hand, preferably in a black or blue dial?


Timesless Club II ...yellow sub second hand 😀


----------



## melb

Question about Nomos' strap size.


It seems that if I put 6.75 nches in "size", it suggests size S. I tried 7, still got the same result.

Nomos has assured me that it is correct.

Just out of my curiosity, any one wear M or L? How big is your wrist? 😂


----------



## Eric_M

melb said:


> Question about Nomos' strap size.
> 
> It seems that if I put 6.75 nches in "size", it suggests size S. I tried 7, still got the same result.
> 
> Nomos has assured me that it is correct.
> 
> Just out of my curiosity, any one wear M or L? How big is your wrist? ?


I think mine came with either an L or an M, and I had to put an extra hole to make it small enough for my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## melb

arcentaur said:


> I'd appreciate honest opinions from the Tangente fans on this bracelet please (see pics below). Do you think it works, or does it ruin the bauhaus styling of the model? Thanks.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Try this...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BkvZ0ErlxW7/


----------



## Baham

S is the right size.


----------



## melb

Baham said:


> S is the right size.


Thanks!


----------



## zetaplus93

melb said:


> Question about Nomos' strap size.
> 
> It seems that if I put 6.75 nches in "size", it suggests size S. I tried 7, still got the same result.
> 
> Nomos has assured me that it is correct.
> 
> Just out of my curiosity, any one wear M or L? How big is your wrist? ?


On my 6.5" wrists, the Orion 35mm wears great with the S strap on the 3rd last hole. So I would imagine your 6.75" wrists would have a good fit with the S strap.


----------



## Dale Vito

grnjp88 said:


> This post prompted me to try my own Club on an ANGUS Jubilee bracelet I just picked up. I think I like the look, I just gotta get used to the polished "bling" look. Maybe this is a combo for weekends.


COOL! Glad I could be of help


----------



## OedipusFlex

Stargazer735 said:


> I'm seriously considering a manual-wind Club, no-date... but I hate the orange seconds hand.
> 
> Does/Did Nomos make a version without the orange seconds hand, preferably in a black or blue dial?











I own both clubs 701 silver and 704 dunkel (pictured above) and neither have orange second hands. The silver dial has a black seconds hand while the hour and min are black outlined with deep burnt orange fill. The dunkel, as seen above, has polished hands. Timeless luxury may have one more dunkel in stock. I'd advise picking up either "original" club model before they are completely gone and replaced by the more colorful campus models.


----------



## Stargazer735

Thank you! Yes, I think the Dunkel is where I should look to. I definitely want a darker dial, and the lume is a major plus.


OedipusFlex said:


> View attachment 13511577
> 
> 
> I own both clubs 701 silver and 704 dunkel (pictured above) and neither have orange second hands. The silver dial has a black seconds hand while the hour and min are black outlined with deep burnt orange fill. The dunkel, as seen above, has polished hands. Timeless luxury may have one more dunkel in stock. I'd advise picking up either "original" club model before they are completely gone and replaced by the more colorful campus models.


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## kanye_mouse

I've got a Tangente right now, but every time I see a nice Club, I contemplate trying to sell or find a trade.

Anyway... anyone have strong opinions on the Nomos Tangente Singapore? Personally I love my "original" Tangente (it _is_ Nomos, as far as I'm concerned), and don't usually like brands messing with a classic to create "limited edition" pieces to try to sell more stock. Of course Nomos has done this before, but I do think the designs tend to be tasteful.


----------



## kanye_mouse

I've got a Tangente right now, but every time I see a nice Club, I contemplate trying to sell or find a trade.

Anyway... anyone have strong opinions on the Nomos Tangente Singapore? Personally I love my "original" Tangente (it _is_ Nomos, as far as I'm concerned), and don't usually like brands messing with a classic to create "limited edition" pieces to try to sell more stock. Of course Nomos has done this before, but I do think the designs tend to be tasteful.


----------



## melb

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/nomos-glashutte-tangente-red-dot-2018-introducing

Finally a (relatively) affordable Tangente in blue dial.
I just wish that it is with a Alpha movement with Swing System and without the distracting red dot.


----------



## X2-Elijah

The new singapore Tangentes (the 'red dot' 2018 version) is pretty cool. They're using the minimatik colour theme, which iirc was a big winner for them, style-wise - since after the minimatiks, a lot of Nomos models started getting more daring and colourful.


----------



## TritoneJP

Hi, all. New to the forum. I am in love with Nomos' design aesthetics. I am thinking of picking up a silver-dialed Minimatik. Do you think that watch would pair well with a suit and tie?


----------



## wintershade

TritoneJP said:


> Hi, all. New to the forum. I am in love with Nomos' design aesthetics. I am thinking of picking up a silver-dialed Minimatik. Do you think that watch would pair well with a suit and tie?


Yes. It's playful but still much more formal than what manybwear with suits these days (massive sport watches, etc).


----------



## TritoneJP

The Minimatik will have to wait: I just purchased a mint Nomos Orion Weiss 35mm! This will be my first German watch.


----------



## wintershade

TritoneJP said:


> The Minimatik will have to wait: I just purchased a mint Nomos Orion Weiss 35mm! This will be my first German watch.


Very nice choice, and the better one if you're regularly wearing a suit. FWIW, it's also my favorite Orion variation. It has a certain purity that's hard not to love.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

TritoneJP said:


> The Minimatik will have to wait: I just purchased a mint Nomos Orion Weiss 35mm! This will be my first German watch.


Congratulations!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

TritoneJP said:


> The Minimatik will have to wait: I just purchased a mint Nomos Orion Weiss 35mm! This will be my first German watch.


Pics please!

I'm hoping to make this one my next one too.


----------



## jdelcue

TritoneJP said:


> The Minimatik will have to wait: I just purchased a mint Nomos Orion Weiss 35mm! This will be my first German watch.


Might be my favourite Nomos. If I didn't have the Zenith, I'd own one today -- no question about it. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## TritoneJP

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Pics please!
> 
> I'm hoping to make this one my next one too.


I just picked it up from the post office this morning.

In person, it looks more delicate, and honestly, markedly more "feminine" than in pictures. So frankly, I'm still a bit on the fence about it. I love how it looks in pictures, though:


----------



## OedipusFlex

TritoneJP said:


> I just picked it up from the post office this morning.
> 
> In person, it looks more delicate, and honestly, markedly more "feminine" than in pictures. So frankly, I'm still a bit on the fence about it. I love how it looks in pictures, though:
> 
> View attachment 13547929
> 
> View attachment 13547935
> 
> View attachment 13547937


I get what you mean; the Orion's "curves" are something that I've admired in photos for a long time. However, I wouldn't say that it looks feminine on your wrist- well no more than any other traditionally sized and styled watch would (Patek Calatrava anyone?). I'd urge you to give it time some settle in. Stop scrutinizing and allow it "disappear" on your wrist for a while and you might be surprised how the details bring you back in.


----------



## sci

OedipusFlex said:


> I'd urge you to give it time some settle in. Stop scrutinizing and allow it "disappear" on your wrist for a while and you might be surprised how the details bring you back in.


Absolutely agree with that. Give it few days and you will love it.


----------



## Dale Vito

That looks great man! I'd say elegant rather than feminine. Enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## EsMatt2012

Understated elegance.


----------



## John Price

Getting teased. Ordered one of the few Timeless Orion Midnight editions a week back. Timeless (thanks John!) sent it overnight and even included a nice little gift. It's a beautiful watch - the blue sunray dial and the polished hands and indices play with the light. Unfortunately, it was running at -20 seconds a day. However, Timeless was very good about it - Sent me a prepaid return label to ship it back and they are shipping me another new one that John personally checked on the Timegrapher (+1 second!). While I was a bit disappointed to have to send it back I can't fault Timeless for their customer service. The replacement should arrive anytime now. Will post photos and impressions when it does.


----------



## JacobC

John Price said:


> Getting teased. Ordered one of the few Timeless Orion Midnight editions a week back. Timeless (thanks John!) sent it overnight and even included a nice little gift. It's a beautiful watch - the blue sunray dial and the polished hands and indices play with the light. Unfortunately, it was running at -20 seconds a day. However, Timeless was very good about it - Sent me a prepaid return label to ship it back and they are shipping me another new one that John personally checked on the Timegrapher (+1 second!). While I was a bit disappointed to have to send it back I can't fault Timeless for their customer service. The replacement should arrive anytime now. Will post photos and impressions when it does.


Yeah they're super good to their customers. Kind of nervous about stopping in next month because I've had nothing but good experiences with them.


----------



## melb

I like this colourway but somehow they look fake to me:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BpaSuaKAOVR/


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Thinking about getting a club campus but worried about size, my wrist is large and flat at 7.5 and 38mm seems like it will be small. I’m usually in the 42mm and 50+mm lug to lug range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

melb said:


> I like this colourway but somehow they look fake to me:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BpaSuaKAOVR/


That's because they are fake


----------



## JacobC

govdubspeedgo said:


> Thinking about getting a club campus but worried about size, my wrist is large and flat at 7.5 and 38mm seems like it will be small. I'm usually in the 42mm and 50+mm lug to lug range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not fear, my wrist is 7" and it is an ideal size.


----------



## melb

arejay101 said:


> melb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this colourway but somehow they look fake to me:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BpaSuaKAOVR/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they are fake
Click to expand...

Thanks! I just thought it is something from the mid 00s tha I have never seen before.


----------



## melb

govdubspeedgo said:


> Thinking about getting a club campus but worried about size, my wrist is large and flat at 7.5 and 38mm seems like it will be small. I'm usually in the 42mm and 50+mm lug to lug range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's lug to lug is 52mm. Should be fine.


----------



## MrDagon007

Today - Beauty and the beast:


----------



## Verydark

Hi! I'm thinking about getting a Campus, unfortunately i cannot try them on before buying so it's going to be a blind buy. What concerns me is the size, i have 6.5inch wrists (a bit under 17cm) and i´m not sure if the 38mm would be too big due lug to lug size. Does anybody know the lug to lug size of both 36 and 38 models? Just for your info i have to say that my daily watch is a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, it's 38mm and has somehow long lug to lug size and fits me perfectly. Any pics are welcome!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

this site lists the lug to lug sizes

https://www.minimatikal.com/sizes-club/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

govdubspeedgo said:


> this site lists the lug to lug sizes
> 
> https://www.minimatikal.com/sizes-club/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## X2-Elijah

govdubspeedgo said:


> Thinking about getting a club campus but worried about size, my wrist is large and flat at 7.5 and 38mm seems like it will be small. I'm usually in the 42mm and 50+mm lug to lug range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a 38mm Club Campus on ~7.25 to 7.5 inch wrist (i.e. mine; quite flat-ish). First and last photos with a proper camera (and a portrait lens), second and third photos taken with a phone (typical wide angle lens that you see on most-all phones).


----------



## govdubspeedgo

As much as I want to tell myself to get it, in the end I just feel it will be too small, time for plan B.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

govdubspeedgo said:


> As much as I want to tell myself to get it, in the end I just feel it will be too small, time for plan B.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you have 8" wrists I can't see it being too small except for preference


----------



## melb

After 3 weeks of wearing my new Tangante everyday...I think I found a little white spot on the glass (inside ) of the display case back.

I don't think it is a big deal (you need to look VERY carefully to spot it) but it is a supriese to find that on a Nomos, right?


----------



## enkrypt

In a Nomos? Not really. Or in any watch for that matter.
I found a tiny dust particle underneath the crystal of my brand new Rolex Submariner ND after a few weeks of ownership.


----------



## autofiend

melb said:


> After 3 weeks of wearing my new Tangante everyday...I think I found a little white spot on the glass (inside ) of the display case back.
> 
> I don't think it is a big deal (you need to look VERY carefully to spot it) but it is a supriese to find that on a Nomos, right?


Might a bit of lubrication that filtered down?


----------



## Penfold36

I haven't seen anybody mention these yet.

New manual Orions:

https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/watches/series/festive-timepieces

New limited edition Club:

https://oracleoftime.com/nomos-ace-jewelers-club-campus-amsterdam-limited-edition/

Both look great!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

JacobC said:


> Unless you have 8" wrists I can't see it being too small except for preference


rethought it and went with it, will post once it arrives!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melb

I think so, yeah.
I guess most of the time I would be too busy to look at the beautiful motions of the movement to be annoyed by it


----------



## melb

I like the blue Orions.
The Club is a bit too busy for my liking.
In a hindsight, I should have went for a Timeless Limited Club II instead of the 38mm Tangente Datum


----------



## John Price

I posted the other day (well it's been a few weeks now!) that I had an Orion incoming. Finally posted a set of un-boxing and wrist shot photos. See this thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-un-boxing-4823143.html#post47385355

Meanwhile, for this thread here are a few photos. Nomos Orion Timeless Midnight Edition...


----------



## hbr245b

Orion 38 Weißß today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Vito

Club Campus! Have a great day.,


----------



## flyingpicasso

double post


----------



## flyingpicasso

Dale Vito said:


> View attachment 13619099
> 
> 
> Club Campus! Have a great day.,


This is a great looking special edition!


----------



## Dale Vito

Thanks!


----------



## John Price

Looks like a nice, classic bike in the background too.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Dale Vito said:


> View attachment 13619099
> 
> 
> Club Campus! Have a great day.,


The Campus in that color variation is the only California dial I have ever found attractive. Very nice. |>


----------



## Dale Vito

John Price said:


> Looks like a nice, classic bike in the background too.


Ha! It's an old Peugeot from the 1980's. It can't be ridden anymore for sure, but works well as a decoration piece


----------



## Verydark

I'm almost decided to get a Campus but recently i started to think about the diference between Alpha and DUW4101 caliber, as far as i can tell the only difference is the DUW sports Nomos own escapment as well as blued spring balance... will Nomos be able to service the Alpha in the future conseidering the escapment seems to be supplied by a third party? I'm attracted by the idea of buying a "full" in-house caliber like the DUW seems to be but i really don't how much difference it makes from the Alpha. The watch i'm considering right now is the Club Datum with DUW caliber, i like it as much as the Campus... thoughts?


----------



## JacobC

Verydark said:


> I'm almost decided to get a Campus but recently i started to think about the diference between Alpha and DUW4101 caliber, as far as i can tell the only difference is the DUW sports Nomos own escapment as well as blued spring balance... will Nomos be able to service the Alpha in the future conseidering the escapment seems to be supplied by a third party? I'm attracted by the idea of buying a "full" in-house caliber like the DUW seems to be but i really don't how much difference it makes from the Alpha. The watch i'm considering right now is the Club Datum with DUW caliber, i like it as much as the Campus... thoughts?


The alpha movement is fine. Who cares if it's fully "in-house"?


----------



## ktfsaw

Verydark said:


> I'm almost decided to get a Campus but recently i started to think about the diference between Alpha and DUW4101 caliber, as far as i can tell the only difference is the DUW sports Nomos own escapment as well as blued spring balance... will Nomos be able to service the Alpha in the future conseidering the escapment seems to be supplied by a third party? I'm attracted by the idea of buying a "full" in-house caliber like the DUW seems to be but i really don't how much difference it makes from the Alpha. The watch i'm considering right now is the Club Datum with DUW caliber, i like it as much as the Campus... thoughts?


If you're worried about the third party escapement in the Alpha, Nomos has said that their own swing system escapement is designed to be interchangeable with the ones in previous movements. In fact, they've offered special edition watches with Alpha movements with a swing system escapement. So no need to worry about future serviceability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

ktfsaw said:


> If you're worried about the third party escapement in the Alpha, Nomos has said that their own swing system escapement is designed to be interchangeable with the ones in previous movements. In fact, they've offered special edition watches with Alpha movements with a swing system escapement. So no need to worry about future serviceability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear, thanks!


----------



## Verydark

ktfsaw said:


> If you're worried about the third party escapement in the Alpha, Nomos has said that their own swing system escapement is designed to be interchangeable with the ones in previous movements. In fact, they've offered special edition watches with Alpha movements with a swing system escapement. So no need to worry about future serviceability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear, thanks!


----------



## Verydark

One question about the Campus Nacht, is the dial really black or it's more like dark grey?


----------



## flyingpicasso

Verydark said:


> One question about the Campus Nacht, is the dial really black or it's more like dark grey?


It's ruthenium plated, which means it's likely identical to my Club Dunkel. The dial color changes depending on the light, but is mostly a dark gray. It can take on an almost brownish hue in some light. I love the look. It's not a deep black like you might find on an IWC pilot, so if you're looking for that I think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Verydark

flyingpicasso said:


> It's ruthenium plated, which means it's likely identical to my Club Dunkel. The dial color changes depending on the light, but is mostly a dark gray. It can take on an almost brownish hue in some light. I love the look. It's not a deep black like you might find on an IWC pilot, so if you're looking for that I think you'll be disappointed.


Good to know, in fact that's exactly what i'm looking for. Thanks!!


----------



## Dale Vito

It's dark grey for sure.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

joined the family today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

New watch time ! Pretty excited about getting back into a Nomos ... What should I get ??? Want it to compliment my pair already ! Maybe an automatic ? I've owned a 35mm Tangente and Metro Datum Gangreserve ... not opposed to re buying ! (Sold in a pinch to buy my speedmaster!)


----------



## MrDagon007

RazorFrazer said:


> New watch time ! Pretty excited about getting back into a Nomos ... What should I get ??? Want it to compliment my pair already ! Maybe an automatic ? I've owned a 35mm Tangente and Metro Datum Gangreserve ... not opposed to re buying ! (Sold in a pinch to buy my speedmaster!)


Well, you could opt for the recent "Oscar Winner":










The Challenge Award is for the best 2018 watch under CHF4000.
The Nomos beat the Tudor Black Bay GMT among the other nominees !

I am happy with mine:


----------



## kanye_mouse

I bought a Tangente a few months ago, and I'm looking to sell it to put funds towards another Nomos watch. I'm looking for an everyday watch (I'd say most Nomos can be considered this, perhaps not Ludwig). I really like the Club/ Club Campus look, I'm looking for something just slightly bigger than my 35mm Tangente. Anyone have opinions on the next Nomos I should buy?


----------



## col

I recommend the club campus in white silver dial, great everyday watch and not as formal as Orion, tangente. Nomos tend to be the thinner and more formal in the metal compared to picture imo. I am still surprised how non boring and interesting and versatile the club is.

Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

kanye_mouse said:


> I'm looking for an everyday watch (I'd say most Nomos can be considered this, perhaps not Ludwig). I really like the Club/ Club Campus look, I'm looking for something just slightly bigger than my 35mm Tangente. Anyone have opinions on the next Nomos I should buy?


I would recommend the 36mm Club or Club Dunkel (you might have to hunt for the latter, but I'd consider it worth it: the Club Dunkel is my ideal everyday three-hander), but not the Campus, as I feel that the recent sudden popularity of California dials is a fad that won't age well whether you like them at the moment or not. You might also want to check out some of the larger Metro models, as the lugs seem to me (without my having measured them) to be much shorter than those of the Club, making the larger diameters more wearable.


----------



## arejay101

I like the GMT or Ahoi models as an upgrade up the Nomos line if you plan on rebuying in.


----------



## fishoop




----------



## jakec

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, you could opt for the recent "Oscar Winner":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Challenge Award is for the best 2018 watch under CHF4000.
> The Nomos beat the Tudor Black Bay GMT among the other nominees !
> 
> I am happy with mine:


Is it easy to pick-up on the date at a glance like a regular date window ?


----------



## JacobC

jakec said:


> Is it easy to pick-up on the date at a glance like a regular date window ?


Like anything I'm sure you get used to it


----------



## Rokovakian

I own just one for now, a Tangente 172. I'm starting to wonder if the dial from Ludwig can be transplanted onto a Tangente w/o the power reserve. I think that might be my dream Nomos.


----------



## MrDagon007

jakec said:


> Is it easy to pick-up on the date at a glance like a regular date window ?


I will be honest, I have to squint a little to read the date which says more about my eyes. With sharp eyes that should not be an issue, though the big date on the Orion41 will be quicker to read by a fraction of a second,
In any case I find it a brilliant solution that preserves the clean look of the dial.


----------



## weisscomposer

_Please note that this is not a question about buying used, buying online (eBay), or buying from the gray market._

After three months of research, educating myself, and browsing endless online pictures and reviews, I'm ready to take my first step into the more serious world of watches this month with a Nomos Tangente 38 Date.

There is an authorized dealer about 90 minutes away from me, and I've gone twice for short visits to look at the watche in person. The sales person I spoke to was friendly, although I will say that generally speaking I didn't feel nearly wealthy enough to be in the store. There was just an air of exclusivity or snobbery... like at a high-end car dealership or something. They know you can't afford the real stuff they want to sell you.

My question is this: *Is there any advantage to buying from an AD when I can buy directly from Nomos' website?*

Nomos offers free shipping and I would be getting a watch that is brand spankin' new. The site also allows you to choose from a variety of strap lengths to best suit your wrist size. On the site you will pay the full listed price.

The AD offers instant gratification (no waiting for shipping), a watch that has been in the display case and handled by sales people and potentially customers, and whatever strap size came with the display model. I asked if prices were fixed, and was told that there is "only a little" room for discounting on an Nomos; they said they could discount it enough to cover the cost of sales tax (about $174).

Honestly, the only real draw I can see to buying from an AD is that I'm supporting a brick and mortar store, but I didn't really feel like I was the clientele they really cater to. (The store was pretty full, and I overheard one guy finalizing the purchase of a watch in the high-$20K range.)

What does everyone think? Drive down and support a salesperson or spend about the same amount from my PJs at home and buy from Nomos directly?


----------



## Baham

If you buy from the Nomos Store you will have it in 3 days, and Nomos will include a couple of brochures, maybe a small gift, and a warm “Danke!.


----------



## jakec

Nomos Tangomat date vs. Tangente 38 date. I''ve been wanting a Nomos with a date function for some time. These two I listed fit the bill size wise. I like the benefit of having an automatic but would like to know if I'm missing the boat if I don't go for their manual wind movement?


----------



## JacobC

There IS a benefit to being a repeat customer at the AD level. Nomos will appreciate you buying the watch regardless, but a good AD will take care of everything if anything happens and will source hard to find pieces should you want one.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

kanye_mouse said:


> I bought a Tangente a few months ago, and I'm looking to sell it to put funds towards another Nomos watch. I'm looking for an everyday watch (I'd say most Nomos can be considered this, perhaps not Ludwig). I really like the Club/ Club Campus look, I'm looking for something just slightly bigger than my 35mm Tangente. Anyone have opinions on the next Nomos I should buy?


I just joined the Nomos club (pun intended?) with a Club Campus Nacht. It's been a great every day watch so far. Although bigger than what I'm used to at 38.5mm and 49mm lug to lug it wears pretty well due to how thin it is and the curvature of the lugs. I know they also have a 36mm Club Campus that probably wears smaller but I just don't like the color choices of that one.


----------



## OedipusFlex

weisscomposer said:


> _Please note that this is not a question about buying used, buying online (eBay), or buying from the gray market._
> 
> After three months of research, educating myself, and browsing endless online pictures and reviews, I'm ready to take my first step into the more serious world of watches this month with a Nomos Tangente 38 Date.
> 
> There is an authorized dealer about 90 minutes away from me, and I've gone twice for short visits to look at the watche in person. The sales person I spoke to was friendly, although I will say that generally speaking I didn't feel nearly wealthy enough to be in the store. There was just an air of exclusivity or snobbery... like at a high-end car dealership or something. They know you can't afford the real stuff they want to sell you.
> 
> My question is this: *Is there any advantage to buying from an AD when I can buy directly from Nomos' website?*
> 
> Nomos offers free shipping and I would be getting a watch that is brand spankin' new. The site also allows you to choose from a variety of strap lengths to best suit your wrist size. On the site you will pay the full listed price.
> 
> The AD offers instant gratification (no waiting for shipping), a watch that has been in the display case and handled by sales people and potentially customers, and whatever strap size came with the display model. I asked if prices were fixed, and was told that there is "only a little" room for discounting on an Nomos; they said they could discount it enough to cover the cost of sales tax (about $174).
> 
> Honestly, the only real draw I can see to buying from an AD is that I'm supporting a brick and mortar store, but I didn't really feel like I was the clientele they really cater to. (The store was pretty full, and I overheard one guy finalizing the purchase of a watch in the high-$20K range.)
> 
> What does everyone think? Drive down and support a salesperson or spend about the same amount from my PJs at home and buy from Nomos directly?


No one has ever been kicked out of a store for asking for a more significant discount. Maybe wait until after the holidays, however.

For reference, my local Nomos AD outside of Philadelphia is usually willing to work with customers whenever possible. Part of this is them just being good salespeople, but they have also shared with me that the brand still doesn't compete well when compared more mainstream offerings (I own 3 nomos watches btw). Even purchasing over the phone from Dan at Timeless when my AD couldn't get a discontinued model, we were able to hammer out a deal that took care of tax and them some. Online is easy, but building a relationship- as previously stated- can lead to better feelings of gratification down the road.

my .02cents


----------



## Puckbw11

My suggestion for all Nomos watches is to buy from an AD on Chrono24. Even with import fees you will get a much better deal. For instance, a Nomos Weltzeit can be purchased from a German AD for about $3600 with import duties of about $100. That's amazing.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

went grey market and have no regrets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

Thanks, everyone, for the advice!

I have another question:

In another forum, someone mentioned that I should check out Montredo before buying from an AD or directly from the manufacturer. It looks like they are based in Berlin, Germany, and that they don't have a physical storefront, which helps keep prices low. I don't know anything about them and am worried that it might be a gray market / no manufacturer warranty situation.

Has anyone dealt with this online retailer?

Their listing advertises that the watch comes with "with original box and original papers" and "full international manufacturer's warranty from date of your purchase." I've done some digging online and based on customer reviews they seem legit; the only complaints seem to be about delivery time.

I was about ready to click "add to cart" directly from the manufacturer (Nomos) but 33% off list price was too much to ignore, so I wanted to ask.


----------



## weisscomposer

Thanks, everyone, for the advice!

I have another question:

In another forum, someone mentioned that I should check out Montredo before buying from an AD or directly from the manufacturer. It looks like they are based in Berlin, Germany, and that they don't have a physical storefront, which helps keep prices low. I don't know anything about them and am worried that it might be a gray market / no manufacturer warranty situation.

Has anyone dealt with this online retailer?

Their listing advertises that the watch comes with "with original box and original papers" and "full international manufacturer's warranty from date of your purchase." I've done some digging online and based on customer reviews they seem legit; the only complaints seem to be about delivery time.

I was about ready to click "add to cart" directly from the manufacturer (Nomos) but 33% off list price was too much to ignore, so I wanted to ask.


----------



## Puckbw11

weisscomposer said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the advice!
> 
> I have another question:
> 
> In another forum, someone mentioned that I should check out Montredo before buying from an AD or directly from the manufacturer. It looks like they are based in Berlin, Germany, and that they don't have a physical storefront, which helps keep prices low. I don't know anything about them and am worried that it might be a gray market / no manufacturer warranty situation.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with this online retailer?
> 
> Their listing advertises that the watch comes with "with original box and original papers" and "full international manufacturer's warranty from date of your purchase." I've done some digging online and based on customer reviews they seem legit; the only complaints seem to be about delivery time.
> 
> I was about ready to click "add to cart" directly from the manufacturer (Nomos) but 33% off list price was too much to ignore, so I wanted to ask.


This is good advice. I bought from another seller who did the same thing:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

After years of drooling over some of their models, and nearly buying an Ahoi, I got my first Nomos: the Zürich Weltzeit Nachtblau. I decided I was going for a blue model, and it was hard choosing between the Ahoi, Neomatik, three-hand Zürich, Orion or this one. In the end, I considered the Weltzeit was going to deliver more value given its complications/movement and the amount I was going to pay. I also work with people based on all timezones, so that's a nice excuse for a worldtimer (or GMT, whatever you name it).

It will be here next Monday at the latest and I'll share some pictures and impressions.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! Which watch is that?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Just got the Weltzeit and I'm happy so far. It's probably the most understated watch I ever got. Finish looks spectacular and the functions are working very smoothly - winding, changing day disc, setting time, setting home time. The winding is so smooth it reminds of an Omega I had.

One thing that concerned me was that I noticed in some videos that the movement of the city discs was sloppy, moving over the correct position a hair or so and then fixing in the right spot. This is not the case with the one I got - I'm so glad because I'd be obsessed with this, even if it doesn't make any sense.

The blue is very very deeep. I mean, indoors, you'll likely think the watch is black, while it has a very nice and fun tone under natural lights. On the wrist, it wears big, but way smaller than some people claim or believe.

I loved the cordovan strap but I really wish I got the brown one instead of this. In black, it just doesn't contrast enough. I ordered two other lighter straps (a caramel one and a burgundy cordovan) and I think they will really make the dial much more interesting.

Concerning the complication, as I'm not traveling, I decided to set the home disk to UTC time - this way I can see the time precisely (except for DST) when pushing the city disk button. I must say it was very easy to set the watch, by the way.

One question though: I didn't receive that pen to push the pins. Is this normal?

Obligatory/poor wrist shot:


----------



## Baham

Normal? No. The pin comes in its own little folded card. Have the seller get you one, or write to NOMOS.


----------



## Puckbw11

ChronoTraveler said:


> Just got the Weltzeit and I'm happy so far. It's probably the most understated watch I ever got. Finish looks spectacular and the functions are working very smoothly - winding, changing day disc, setting time, setting home time. The winding is so smooth it reminds of an Omega I had.
> 
> One thing that concerned me was that I noticed in some videos that the movement of the city discs was sloppy, moving over the correct position a hair or so and then fixing in the right spot. This is not the case with the one I got - I'm so glad because I'd be obsessed with this, even if it doesn't make any sense.
> 
> The blue is very very deeep. I mean, indoors, you'll likely think the watch is black, while it has a very nice and fun tone under natural lights. On the wrist, it wears big, but way smaller than some people claim or believe.
> 
> I loved the cordovan strap but I really wish I got the brown one instead of this. In black, it just doesn't contrast enough. I ordered two other lighter straps (a caramel one and a burgundy cordovan) and I think they will really make the dial much more interesting.
> 
> Concerning the complication, as I'm not traveling, I decided to set the home disk to UTC time - this way I can see the time precisely (except for DST) when pushing the city disk button. I must say it was very easy to set the watch, by the way.
> 
> One question though: I didn't receive that pen to push the pins. Is this normal?
> 
> Obligatory/poor wrist shot:
> 
> View attachment 13715781


Agreed. It wears "biggish" but it's not very big at all. The long lugs are angled to not be so overwhelming. It's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

Has anyone splurged and picked up any additional Nomos straps like the velour ones? And what about the winged clasp they sell separately (which matches the style of the clasp that comes with the watch)?

How easy is it to swap out the straps and clasp, and do I need to spend extra money on the Nomos spring bar tool, or can I just buy any cheap one from online?


----------



## Penfold36

weisscomposer said:


> Has anyone splurged and picked up any additional Nomos straps like the velour ones? And what about the winged clasp they sell separately (which matches the style of the clasp that comes with the watch)?
> 
> How easy is it to swap out the straps and clasp, and do I need to spend extra money on the Nomos spring bar tool, or can I just buy any cheap one from online?


I can only answer for the velour strap. The light colored one came on my wife's Tangente 33. It was very nice and soft. However, it got dirty very quickly and fell apart after six months. In my opinion, I would not splurge on it.


----------



## ktfsaw

weisscomposer said:


> Has anyone splurged and picked up any additional Nomos straps like the velour ones? And what about the winged clasp they sell separately (which matches the style of the clasp that comes with the watch)?
> 
> How easy is it to swap out the straps and clasp, and do I need to spend extra money on the Nomos spring bar tool, or can I just buy any cheap one from online?


The winged clasp is pretty easy to swap out with any spring bar tool or a small screwdriver (though you'll need a spring bar tool to remove the existing clasp). The winged clasp has two tiny screw heads on each side that screw together and hold it securely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanye_mouse

I just sold my Nomos Tangente (35mm) and looking to buy another Nomos. I love the Nomos, I just wanted something with perhaps a little more presence on the wrist. My wrist is only ~6.75in so still looking for 36-38mm.

Any Nomos recs? I've been looking hard at the Nomos Club, Club Campus collections and am very tempted. Anybody owned multiple of these and have opinions on how they wear?


----------



## JacobC

kanye_mouse said:


> I just sold my Nomos Tangente (35mm) and looking to buy another Nomos. I love the Nomos, I just wanted something with perhaps a little more presence on the wrist. My wrist is only ~6.75in so still looking for 36-38mm.
> 
> Any Nomos recs? I've been looking hard at the Nomos Club, Club Campus collections and am very tempted. Anybody owned multiple of these and have opinions on how they wear?


I forget my club is on most days. Supremely confidant on the wrist.


----------



## jam karet

RazorFrazer said:


> Nice!! Which watch is that?


Thanks! It's the Tangente Neomatik 35mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11

kanye_mouse said:


> I just sold my Nomos Tangente (35mm) and looking to buy another Nomos. I love the Nomos, I just wanted something with perhaps a little more presence on the wrist. My wrist is only ~6.75in so still looking for 36-38mm.
> 
> Any Nomos recs? I've been looking hard at the Nomos Club, Club Campus collections and am very tempted. Anybody owned multiple of these and have opinions on how they wear?


I think you'd be surprised with the Zurich line. Here it is on my 6.75"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

kanye_mouse said:


> I just sold my Nomos Tangente (35mm) and looking to buy another Nomos. I love the Nomos, I just wanted something with perhaps a little more presence on the wrist. My wrist is only ~6.75in so still looking for 36-38mm.
> 
> Any Nomos recs? I've been looking hard at the Nomos Club, Club Campus collections and am very tempted. Anybody owned multiple of these and have opinions on how they wear?


The Metro in 38 is quite a unique design and will wear large enough. I do esp like the one with brushed dial.


----------



## yngrshr

I have a Nomos x Ace Club Campus on the way. I miss my Tangomat something terribly, so this should really make that itch go away. I'll likely grab a Metro or an Ahoi at some point next year along with a Tudor GMT or Grand Seiko.


----------



## JacobC

yngrshr said:


> I have a Nomos x Ace Club Campus on the way. I miss my Tangomat something terribly, so this should really make that itch go away. I'll likely grab a Metro or an Ahoi at some point next year along with a Tudor GMT or Grand Seiko.


I've got the Nomos bug bad. I might pick up another next year.


----------



## yngrshr

JacobC said:


> yngrshr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Nomos x Ace Club Campus on the way. I miss my Tangomat something terribly, so this should really make that itch go away. I'll likely grab a Metro or an Ahoi at some point next year along with a Tudor GMT or Grand Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the Nomos bug bad. I might pick up another next year.
Click to expand...

There are certainly worse bugs to have!

The Nomos x Ace Club was too good of a deal to pass up. I wasn't a big fan of their Orion LE, but the Club Amsterdam piece is very nice.


----------



## Fellows

Puckbw11 said:


> I think you'd be surprised with the Zurich line. Here it is on my 6.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that model but was skeptical about the lug-to-lug length on that reference (I have skinny wrists), but that looks great on your wrist. Tempting...


----------



## shelfcompact

Fellows said:


> I love that model but was skeptical about the lug-to-lug length on that reference (I have skinny wrists), but that looks great on your wrist. Tempting...


Same. I have the same wrist size and was worried about how long it would be. Looks pretty great actually. Large, but not overly so.


----------



## melb

I have a 6.75 wrist too! 37.5 mm Tangente Datum looks balanced on my wrist since I have a giant bass player hand.


----------



## Fellows

Sorry if this has already been discussed ad infinitum, but did anyone here have any luck with the Advent Calendar contest? This was my third year playing (and not winning), but I have fun seeing the various prizes each year. Nomos definitely has a cheeky sense of humor.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Fellows said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed ad infinitum, but did anyone here have any luck with the Advent Calendar contest? This was my third year playing (and not winning), but I have fun seeing the various prizes each year. Nomos definitely has a cheeky sense of humor.


no luck, played last couple of years and nothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

govdubspeedgo said:


> no luck, played last couple of years and nothing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me either


----------



## OedipusFlex

JacobC said:


> Me either


I guess we're not the only ones fond of Nomos. Entered every day and all I won was "fingers crossed"


----------



## oddgeir.oen

There was 24 lucky winners:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BsAkYvWAGCB/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

oddgeir.oen said:


> There was 24 lucky winners:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BsAkYvWAGCB/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for rubbing that in there


----------



## melb

Friday night I realised that I haven't wounded My Tangente 38 Datum since Thursday morning (or lunch? I forgot) so
took it out of the box to wind it up.

It was around two mins pass midnight and before I even started winding it... the date just changed right in front of my eyes. 

It reminded me of why I decided to buy this Tangente Datum even my only other analog watch is also silver/white dial.

That beautiful big date window 

(I still want to trade down to a dark faced Club or Club Campus though)


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Can someone please help me decide between a Club Date 38 (ref. 731/733) and a Club Campus 38?

I usually don't like roman numerals at all... but the California dial of the Campus is super intriguing to me and might just be that spark I need to try it out. HOWEVER, the lack of date on it bothers me, which makes me lean towards the Date.


----------



## JacobC

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Can someone please help me decide between a Club Date 38 (ref. 731/733) and a Club Campus 38?
> 
> I usually don't like roman numerals at all... but the California dial of the Campus is super intriguing to me and might just be that spark I need to try it out. HOWEVER, the lack of date on it bothers me, which makes me lean towards the Date.


If you enjoy having a date I'd go that direction. Either way the Club is one of my absolute favorite watches I own and dominates wrist time.


----------



## wintershade

Sounds like date window is the way to go for you. Though, I assume you know Nomos date on the Club is not quick set, so not very conducive to wearing in rotation. If watch won’t be worn/wound daily, then go for the Campus. Personally I prefer the Campus for the more unique dial, though the “graduation present” marketing I find rather annoying.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

wintershade said:


> Sounds like date window is the way to go for you. Though, I assume you know Nomos date on the Club is not quick set, so not very conducive to wearing in rotation. If watch won't be worn/wound daily, then go for the Campus. Personally I prefer the Campus for the more unique dial, though the "graduation present" marketing I find rather annoying.


Can you please explain the quick set detail? You assume wrong my friend! :-d
Although if I deduce this myself... does this mean that in order to set the date you have to manually rotate day-by-day? Like the crown only has one position?

I really like the seconds dial on the Campus, the 20/40/60 second details in particular. However, I noticed that the numerals on the light/cream faced version has these blue numerals that have a red outline. Something about this is kinda corny to me.


----------



## Rokovakian

I wish Nomos would make more gold watches besides the Lambda and Lux (lusting for a 38mm btw). I know they've made some gold Tangentes in the past, but it seems to be otherwise rare on what they're currently making.


----------



## Baham

Gold Metro


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Can you please explain the quick set detail? You assume wrong my friend! :-d
> Although if I deduce this myself... does this mean that in order to set the date you have to manually rotate day-by-day? Like the crown only has one position?


Yes. All Nomos date models work this way except the recent Neomatik-date series.

To advance the date, you need to set the time back and forth over midnight repeatedly, going past it a few hours in each direction to be safe on the mechanism.

This is why I don't have any Nomos date models. Got one (a Club Datum), learned my lesson, never again.


----------



## Baham

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Yes. All Nomos date models work this way except the recent Neomatik-date series.
> 
> To advance the date, you need to set the time back and forth over midnight repeatedly, going past it a few hours in each direction to be safe on the mechanism.
> 
> This is why I don't have any Nomos date models. Got one (a Club Datum), learned my lesson, never again.


In other words: advance till the date changes. Then back to 9. Then back to just past 12. Then back to 9 and so on.

It's a mild nuisance, and sometimes causes me not to put a particular watch on if the date is like 3 weeks off. But in general, it's no big deal. And the date does advance precisely at 12.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Let me get this even straighter: you don't advance the date by just going through 24 hour cycles, you have to do this go-back-to-9/advance-past-12-business so as not to cause damage to the mechanism?


----------



## shelfcompact

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Let me get this even straighter: you don't advance the date by just going through 24 hour cycles, you have to do this go-back-to-9/advance-past-12-business so as not to cause damage to the mechanism?


You can do either/or. I recommend the latter.
But yeah, for me it's annoying enough that I wouldn't get another Nomos date with no true quick-set date function.


----------



## Baham

shelfcompact said:


> You can do either/or. I recommend the latter.
> But yeah, for me it's annoying enough that I wouldn't get another Nomos date with no true quick-set date function.


Nothing to do with damaging the movement. Its significantly easier and quicker to go back 3 and forward 3 than to go forward 24 for each calendar day to be made up.

From Nomos Site:

How can I set the date on my NOMOS?
a) The calibers DUW 4101, DUW 4401, DUW 5101, and Zeta

This is how it's done: You just pull out the crown and turn the hand forward until the date has changed once. Then turn the hand back at least three or four hours until you hear a slight cracking sound. By turning it forward again by about three hours, you will have changed it again. Repeat this process until you have reached your desired date.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Thanks team. I am leaning so hard towards getting the 733. I want the light dial, the date, and the sapphire glass back so I can look at the beautiful movement. But if I do buy it, I know i'll be financing it for the better part of a year.

Whereas I could use my Hodinkee store credit and cop their last Campus Club 38 Nacht edition. I'd be financing it for no more than half a year, I would not get the beautiful case back, nor the light dial, nor the date, but I would have a California dial for the first time, plus that beautiful seconds dial....

Ughhhh why is this so hard to decide on?!?!


----------



## OedipusFlex

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Thanks team. I am leaning so hard towards getting the 733. I want the light dial, the date, and the sapphire glass back so I can look at the beautiful movement. But if I do buy it, I know i'll be financing it for the better part of a year.
> 
> Whereas I could use my Hodinkee store credit and cop their last Campus Club 38 Nacht edition. I'd be financing it for no more than half a year, I would not get the beautiful case back, nor the light dial, nor the date, but I would have a California dial for the first time, plus that beautiful seconds dial....
> 
> Ughhhh why is this so hard to decide on?!?!


I wouldn't settle for a watch that misses 4 marks, as you've described, just to get a funky dial. Nomos is really about the whole package, and you'll sooner end up regretting and selling a model you kind of like (loosing money I might add) before trying again for the one you really want. Go to your AD if possible, or keep an eye out on watchrecon. You might find a good deal.


----------



## OedipusFlex

dup


----------



## wintershade

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Thanks team. I am leaning so hard towards getting the 733. I want the light dial, the date, and the sapphire glass back so I can look at the beautiful movement. But if I do buy it, I know i'll be financing it for the better part of a year.
> 
> Whereas I could use my Hodinkee store credit and cop their last Campus Club 38 Nacht edition. I'd be financing it for no more than half a year, I would not get the beautiful case back, nor the light dial, nor the date, but I would have a California dial for the first time, plus that beautiful seconds dial....
> 
> Ughhhh why is this so hard to decide on?!?!


It's not really my place to tell you how to use credit wisely, but I would never finance something like a watch purchase. If you have some kind of zero-APR introductory credit card offer, I guess you may as well take advantage of that, but I really hope you're not paying credit card level interest rates to buy something as unnecessary as a watch. Save up your money until you can buy the watch you actually want outright. Especially since you're note even sure which watch you want anyhow. It will make the purchase all the more satisfying. But I'm all about delayed gratification.

As far as which watch, presuming you are okay with the Nomos "semi-quickset" date (which Baham explained above), definitely save up for the 733. The Campus sounds like such a terrible compromise for your. It's basically missing all the features you want, and in exchange has a rather gimmicky dial which you may tire of. If you're going to get the Campus because you value the funky dial more than the non-ideal date, at least get ref 737 (light dial with sapphire case back).

Save your Hodinkee credit for something you actually want like a cool strap. Work with an AD for a discount (I can usually get at least 15-20% off Nomos) or buy gray market if you're cash strapped and don't have an AD relationship.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

wintershade said:


> It's not really my place to tell you how to use credit wisely, but I would never finance something like a watch purchase. If you have some kind of zero-APR introductory credit card offer, I guess you may as well take advantage of that, but I really hope you're not paying credit card level interest rates to buy something as unnecessary as a watch. Save up your money until you can buy the watch you actually want outright. Especially since you're note even sure which watch you want anyhow. It will make the purchase all the more satisfying. But I'm all about delayed gratification.
> 
> As far as which watch, presuming you are okay with the Nomos "semi-quickset" date (which Baham explained above), definitely save up for the 733. The Campus sounds like such a terrible compromise for your. It's basically missing all the features you want, and in exchange has a rather gimmicky dial which you may tire of. If you're going to get the Campus because you value the funky dial more than the non-ideal date, at least get ref 737 (light dial with sapphire case back).
> 
> Save your Hodinkee credit for something you actually want like a cool strap. Work with an AD for a discount (I can usually get at least 15-20% off Nomos) or buy gray market if you're cash strapped and don't have an AD relationship.


Thank you for all of this. This truly was the articulation I needed to talk me out of making (another) impulsive purchase. Specifically in regards to the "terrible compromise"; this was the first time I ever even considered buying a watch with roman numerals on it. When I first started researching this watch, I specifically had in mind that I want a light dial. And if I am going to buy a Nomos, I want the beauty of that clear case-back.

[On a side note: I have very good credit and only paid interest (less than 3%) on a watch once, via an Affirm loan that I paid off super early. :-!
But yeah I do get your point there too, because anything I have financed was (usually) something I (thought I) knew I was committed to. ;-)]


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Agreed with the above.

Unrelated: I'm not sure if it's your cup of tea, but if you want a Roman-numeral, light-dial watch, consider the Seiko Presage enamel series. They're a great value even at retail, and you can sometimes find them used for as low as $500.


----------



## Batchelor22

Here is my new addition on a custom Ostrich leg strap. Pretty impressed thus far.


----------



## JacobC

Got my deployant in and all situated on my Club.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Finally got a brown/chestnut Cordovan strap for the Weltzeit (although not from Nomos). I liked a lot and I think that's the best color combination for the blue version.

Pics or didn't happen!


----------



## Batchelor22

ChronoTraveler said:


> Finally got a brown/chestnut Cordovan strap for the Weltzeit (although not from Nomos). I liked a lot and I think that's the best color combination for the blue version.
> 
> Pics or didn't happen!
> 
> View attachment 13872273
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872275
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872293


I think that colour looks pretty great, can see adding it for a good Autumn look.


----------



## Batchelor22

Added a Deployant today, now it feels complete!


----------



## JacobC

Batchelor22 said:


> Added a Deployant today, now it feels complete!


Nice!


----------



## TgeekB

Just bought my first Nomos. An Orion 307 anthracite. It’s used but just what I was looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchcrank_tx

TgeekB said:


> Just bought my first Nomos. An Orion 307 anthracite. It's used but just what I was looking for.


Congrats, and enjoy! My first Nomos was an Orion too.


----------



## cadenza

New (to me) Nomos Zurich Blaugold 822 arriving tomorrow!
I will be looking for the USPS truck all day long.
Then I will order a Nomos strap and deployant.
I cannot wait to see this watch in person.


----------



## cadenza

Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822
*"The Vicissitudes of Blaugold Through the Quadrants"*
_Los Angeles, 31 July 2019_








*0:00*








*0:15*








*0:30*








*0:45*








*0:60*


----------



## JacobC

Looking good!


Instagram: @open_escapement


----------



## cadenza

Not exactly reflections of _the_ "Tree of Life", but certainly reflections of an important tree in my life, mainly because it is hotter than hell here and that tree has for years supported a very comfortable hammock hanging among the blue and cool shady breeze. Even better when accompanied by those old wind chimes, Jimmy Reed from the stereo, and a _Spritz Select a la venessiana_ in hand.


----------



## Spunwell

Tangente today


----------



## flyingpicasso

Spunwell said:


> Tangente today


I'm glad that watch is too large for me, otherwise I'd have to part with a wad of cash. That date complication is fantastic.


----------



## melb

cadenza said:


> Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822
> *"The Vicissitudes of Blaugold Through the Quadrants"*


classy!


----------



## Spunwell

flyingpicasso said:


> I'm glad that watch is too large for me, otherwise I'd have to part with a wad of cash. That date complication is fantastic.


I agree the date rendering is so nice. Now we can have an (almost) perfectly symmetrical dial with date............yay!!!


----------



## JacobC

Spunwell said:


> I agree the date rendering is so nice. Now we can have an (almost) perfectly symmetrical dial with date............yay!!!


I have a feeling the next step for that caliber is getting the size down. Maybe. That's my feeling.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## cadenza

Spunwell said:


> Tangente today


That Nomos "Update" is fantastic, really beautiful. What a great idea, and it is a perfectly Nomos idea: minimal, elegant, but fun and a little quirky. I love it.



JacobC said:


> I have a feeling the next step for that caliber is getting the size down. Maybe. That's my feeling.
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


The calibers with "Update" are in 41mm watches, right?
How small do you think the "Update" could go before it would start to be too hard to read?
Did you see one irl, at Timeless?


----------



## JacobC

cadenza said:


> That Nomos "Update" is fantastic, really beautiful. What a great idea, and it is a perfectly Nomos idea: minimal, elegant, but fun and a little quirky. I love it.
> 
> The calibers with "Update" are in 41mm watches, right?
> How small do you think the "Update" could go before it would start to be too hard to read?
> Did you see one irl, at Timeless?


I haven't had one on the wrist but from seeing them in person I think they could reasonably knock off 1-2mm without much problem.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## shelfcompact

JacobC said:


> I haven't had one on the wrist but from seeing them in person I think they could reasonably knock off 1-2mm without much problem.
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


I hadn't even realized these were on 41mm cases. Wow.
What's the L2L on these? I'm guessing too big for me like the original Ahoi which was 40mm.


----------



## cadenza

shelfcompact said:


> I hadn't even realized these were on 41mm cases. Wow.
> What's the L2L on these? I'm guessing too big for me like the original Ahoi which was 40mm.


NOMOS "Tangente Neomatik 41 Update"
_Reference: 180 (White silver-plated dial); 181 (Black ruthenium dial)
Diameter: 40.5mm
Thickness: 7.9mm
Lug width: 20mm
Lug-to-lug: +/- 48.2mm​_


----------



## JacobC

cadenza said:


> NOMOS "Tangente Neomatik 41 Update"
> Diameter: 40.5mm
> Thickness: 7.9mm
> Lug width: 20mm
> Lug-to-lug: +/- 48.2mm​


Thanks. ^^^ they keep the lug to lug pretty reasonable but I think if they could even get to an even 40mm it would be an easier watch to wear.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## shelfcompact

cadenza said:


> NOMOS "Tangente Neomatik 41 Update"
> _Reference: 180 (White silver-plated dial); 181 (Black ruthenium dial)
> Diameter: 40.5mm
> Thickness: 7.9mm
> Lug width: 20mm
> Lug-to-lug: +/- 48.2mm​_


Thanks for that. Just slightly shorter than the 40mm Ahoi L2L. 
May actually work for me.


----------



## cadenza

JacobC said:


> Thanks. ^^^ they keep the lug to lug pretty reasonable but I think if they could even get to an even 40mm it would be an easier watch to wear.
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


Or even 39.7 (like the Zurich) or 39.5, but even at 40mm the Tangente might wear a bit smaller than the Zurich since the Tangente lugs are a bit more finely scaled than Zurich, right?



shelfcompact said:


> Thanks for that. Just slightly shorter than the 40mm Ahoi L2L.
> May actually work for me.


It sure is a beautiful watch, with the "Update" especially.


----------



## smalleq

shelfcompact said:


> Thanks for that. Just slightly shorter than the 40mm Ahoi L2L.
> May actually work for me.


I had both at the same time and they wore fairly similarly. The shorter L2L of the Update helps, but the white dial compared to my blue dial on my Ahoi kind of made them look similar on my wrist.

Of course the L2L being smaller is probably the most helpful part.


----------



## cadenza

Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822.
Thinking of my distant Elena.
*"Now if a 6 turned out to be 9,
I don't mind, I don't mind.
Alright, if noon was here and midnight there,
I don't care, I don't care.
Now if Blue turned out to be Gold,
I would love the time we were blessed to hold.
And if Gold turned out to be then Blue,
I would still love, would still love you."*
_Los Angeles, 23 August 2019_


----------



## Fellows

New strap for my Lambda - dark blue small-scale alligator.


----------



## cadenza

Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822.
_*"A cuél murlón grass' 'sto cógno en fass'..."*_
Los Angeles, 26 September 2019


----------



## cooper99

VERY NICE

BTW who makes the blue NATO STRAP...LOOKS LIKE A GREY/BLUE..WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE


----------



## cadenza

cooper99 said:


> VERY NICE
> 
> BTW who makes the blue NATO STRAP...LOOKS LIKE A GREY/BLUE..WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE


Are you asking me? The Nomos Zurich Blaugold above?

If so, thank you, and: the strap is not technically a NATO (no double layers); it is a EULIT Perlon Watch Strap Kristall Blue.

You are correct, the color is medium blue/grey, not dark midnight or navy, nor bright royal. I too think it is a very elegant color. Eulit quality is superb, much better than cheap perlon straps.

*One note of caution:* 
The "Kristall" line is the thinnest (1.0mm thick) of the Eulit Perlon range ("Panama" = 1.3mm; "Palma" = 1.65mm) and as such while it is very comfortable and light, it is very slick when new, the fibers are all still completely compressed, and the strap is first mounted on the watch, to the degree that the watch can and will slide right off. Be very careful for the first few weeks, until the strap is broken in and conforms more to the curves of your wrist. It gets a lot better, but regardless I would recommend always unstrapping the watch with the buckle side down and tongue up, so that the watch cannot slide off. Very nice straps other than that issue.


----------



## WatchEater666

Visited the NOMOS AD here in Salt Lake City, was really impressed with the watches, especially at the price points. My favorite thing though is how unique each model is. The dial on the Autobahn specifically was mind blowing!!!


----------



## cooper99

I have a NOMOS 708 which a very pastel colored dial...main reason for purchase as opposed to NOMOS NACTH...I read the response as to their non ar coating of crystals..on one hand ..yes they are concerned of AR COATING having a deleterious effect on pastel colors..however I have found wearing the 708 i direct sunlight results in a strong glare that greatly diminishes the viewabiity of the dial face such that the image of the numbers are basicaaly bleached out

While NOMOS IS concerned about the integrity of their pastels...the lac of an AR COATING dimishes the pleasure of seeing the dial...moreover trying to see what time it is..the hands are delicate and not a strong dark color..in keeping with the design concept

HAS anyone replaced their crystal with after market one say offered by CRYSTAL TIMES ...since I opted for this dial..I am faced with correcting the glare or getting a NOMOS NACHT OR A USED DUNKEL


----------



## cooper99

I have a NOMOS 708 which a very pastel colored dial...main reason for purchase as opposed to NOMOS NACTH...I read the response as to their non ar coating of crystals..on one hand ..yes they are concerned of AR COATING having a deleterious effect on pastel colors..however I have found wearing the 708 i direct sunlight results in a strong glare that greatly diminishes the viewabiity of the dial face such that the image of the numbers are basicaaly bleached out

While NOMOS IS concerned about the integrity of their pastels...the lac of an AR COATING dimishes the pleasure of seeing the dial...moreover trying to see what time it is..the hands are delicate and not a strong dark color..in keeping with the design concept

HAS anyone replaced their crystal with after market one say offered by CRYSTAL TIMES ...since I opted for this dial..I am faced with correcting the glare or getting a NOMOS NACHT OR A USED DUNKEL

View attachment 14509845


----------



## cooper99

THE APPEAL OF NOMOS...I HAD A FRIEND THE OTHER DAY NOTICE MY WATCH..HE IS INTO DIVE WATCHES..BIGGER AND MORE ROBUST...BUT THE NOMOS REALLY ENGAGED HIS ATTENTION

I LET HIM TRY IT ON..HE WAS SURPRISED OF ITS HEFT AND THEN HOW IT JUST CONFORMED TO HIS WRIST..A DIFFERENT WORLD..BUT STARTED HIM CONSIDERING ..I THINK I MIGHT JST HAVE A CONVERT..HE SAID IT WAS SOMETHING ABOUT THE FEEL..AND THE AND DESIGN....NOMOS STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## cooper99

THE APPEAL OF NOMOS...I HAD A FRIEND THE OTHER DAY NOTICE MY WATCH..HE IS INTO DIVE WATCHES..BIGGER AND MORE ROBUST...BUT THE NOMOS REALLY ENGAGED HIS ATTENTION

I LET HIM TRY IT ON..HE WAS SURPRISED OF ITS HEFT AND THEN HOW IT JUST CONFORMED TO HIS WRIST..A DIFFERENT WORLD..BUT STARTED HIM CONSIDERING ..I THINK I MIGHT JST HAVE A CONVERT..HE SAID IT WAS SOMETHING ABOUT THE FEEL..AND THE AND DESIGN....NOMOS STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## wintershade

Dude! Is your caps lock key broken or something? You're posting all over this forum in all caps and it's super annoying.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

wintershade said:


> Dude! Is your caps lock key broken or something? You're posting all over this forum in all caps and it's super annoying.


I just read all-caps posts like old telegrams and mentally transmute the periods to "STOP." Trouble is then my imagination starts to elaborate:

*I HAD A FRIEND THE OTHER DAY NOTICE MY WATCH STOP HE IS INTO DIVE WATCHES STOP BIGGER AND MORE ROBUST STOP FUGITIVE TRAIL LEADS TO SOUTH AFRICA STOP WIRE 800 SOONEST FOR BOAC FARE TO JOBERG STOP MY LOVE TO PENNY AND KIDS STOP*


----------



## cooper99

OK no more caps lock


----------



## Prahasaurus

wintershade said:


> Dude! Is your caps lock key broken or something? You're posting all over this forum in all caps and it's super annoying.


Posting in all caps is more appropriate for the Breitling or Hublot boards, not Nomos...


----------



## cooper99

Not to argue...but NOMOS has it all over Breitling....Breitling is good... but NOMOS is just superb with their in-house movement in the neomatik 3001 is so original...besides NOMOS has again collected awards

I have owned and yes I would get another...just my humble opinion


----------



## melb

I have an idea.
JLC Reverso Bracelet width is 19mm
Tangente lug width is 19mm
....but then it is like > $1000AUD in the market


----------



## silverporsche59

*NOMOS*

I really like NOMOS for their quality, 
For the money its the best around. In house movement!


----------



## hteng2919

For those that are interested in NOMOS's Veluor strap and brown red horween strap and how it would look like on a Tangente 41 Update.

Velour Strap








Brown Red Horween Strap








Bonus: Deployment Glasp


----------



## hteng2919

For those that are interested in NOMOS's Velour strap and brown red horween strap and how it would look like on a Tangente 41 Update.

Velour Strap
View attachment 14842435


Brown Red Horween Strap
View attachment 14842439


Bonus: Deployment Glasp
View attachment 14842441


----------



## Haf

THE APPEAL OF NOMOS...I HAD A FRIEND THE OTHER DAY NOTICE MY WATCH..HE IS INTO DIVE WATCHES..BIGGER AND MORE ROBUST...BUT THE NOMOS REALLY ENGAGED HIS ATTENTION

I LET HIM TRY IT ON..HE WAS SURPRISED OF ITS HEFT AND THEN HOW IT JUST CONFORMED TO HIS WRIST..A DIFFERENT WORLD..BUT STARTED HIM CONSIDERING ..I THINK I MIGHT JST HAVE A CONVERT..HE SAID IT WAS SOMETHING ABOUT THE FEEL..AND THE AND DESIGN....NOMOS STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## Haf

Orion


----------



## edotkim

Haf said:


> Orion


Is that the Midnight Edition that was offered exclusively by Timeless Luxury Watches? I own a Nomos Orion 1989 that I really like, but the Orion Midnight Edition-particularly the version with gold accents as per your example-is one I'd love to add to my collection. It's such a beautiful piece!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

edotkim said:


> Is that the Midnight Edition that was offered exclusively by Timeless Luxury Watches? I own a Nomos Orion 1989 that I really like, but the Orion Midnight Edition-particularly the version with gold accents as per your example-is one I'd love to add to my collection. It's such a beautiful piece!


Sure looks like it. I have the variant with the stainless indices. The blue - as Nomos blues do - looks very different depending on the light. Sometimes it's almost a drab gray, sometimes a drab purple, and just when you're forgetting how good it can look, the blue jumps out of the dial at you. I suspect the gold indices draw out the blue more often, but that's just a guess as I have never seen one out of doors.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Snapped this today. Playing around with a flash trying to get the hang of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

watchcrank said:


> Sure looks like it. I have the variant with the stainless indices. The blue - as Nomos blues do - looks very different depending on the light. Sometimes it's almost a drab gray, sometimes a drab purple, and just when you're forgetting how good it can look, the blue jumps out of the dial at you. I suspect the gold indices draw out the blue more often, but that's just a guess as I have never seen one out of doors.


I took some comparison photos last year of the Timeless piece versus the Zurich.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

JacobC said:


> I took some comparison photos last year of the Timeless piece versus the Zurich.


Hey, Jacob! Almost didn't recognize you with the new avatar. Nice comparison. For me it's Orion all the way on size and shape, just not 100% settled on the Midnight's color, even after three and half years of owning it.

I took that advice you gave me a while back, BTW. Thanks again.


----------



## omeglycine

Personal preference is a funny thing. I’d take the Zurich. Similar to my choice of buying a Dornblüth 99.1 over the 99.0, the larger subsidiary seconds on the Zurich looks more harmonious to my eyes than the significantly smaller one on the Orion.

I’d happily own either (all 4) though


----------



## JacobC

watchcrank said:


> Hey, Jacob! Almost didn't recognize you with the new avatar. Nice comparison. For me it's Orion all the way on size and shape, just not 100% settled on the Midnight's color, even after three and half years of owning it.
> 
> I took that advice you gave me a while back, BTW. Thanks again.


Aww yeah


----------



## Haf

edotkim said:


> Is that the Midnight Edition that was offered exclusively by Timeless Luxury Watches? I own a Nomos Orion 1989 that I really like, but the Orion Midnight Edition-particularly the version with gold accents as per your example-is one I'd love to add to my collection. It's such a beautiful piece!





watchcrank said:


> Sure looks like it. I have the variant with the stainless indices. The blue - as Nomos blues do - looks very different depending on the light. Sometimes it's almost a drab gray, sometimes a drab purple, and just when you're forgetting how good it can look, the blue jumps out of the dial at you. I suspect the gold indices draw out the blue more often, but that's just a guess as I have never seen one out of doors.


No, it's a Wempe limited edition of 100 pieces called Orion Solar released along with the Orion Polar.

The Midnight Blue is a darker shade, this one is more like electric blue.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Haf said:


> No, it's a Wempe limited edition of 100 pieces called Orion Solar released along with the Orion Polar.
> 
> The Midnight Blue is a darker shade, this one is more like electric blue.


Now that you mention it, I see in your photo a sunburst effect. Indeed a very different dial. I shouldn't have made assumptions.

I like yours better actually.


----------



## Haf

Does this photo help more? Every time I search photos of this model I always get results with my very own photos and I think this could be a topic of discussions regardless of the watch in question: just how many people own watches and don't take part in online discussions.


----------



## shelfcompact

I've always wanted the Orion Solar. Have never seen anyone offering theirs for sale and I've had a search alert on for years.
It's gorgeous.


----------



## gcompany1969

Beautiful Strap! May I ask where you purchased it from?


----------



## Haf

gcompany1969 said:


> Beautiful Strap! May I ask where you purchased it from?


It's a Hirsch regent alligator. Not a recent purchase, but I think Hirsch still manufactures it.


----------



## Batchelor22

New to me today.


----------



## wintershade

Batchelor22 said:


> New to me today.


I like it. Which strap is that?

I'm rocking mine on the bracelet, which has grown on me a lot.


----------



## Batchelor22

wintershade said:


> I like it. Which strap is that?
> 
> I'm rocking mine on the bracelet, which has grown on me a lot.


It's a Hodinkee strap on Nomos Deployant. Like the way it looks, but looking forward to warm weather and switching it over to the nylon.


----------



## mickb

I got my Nomos Tangente Neomatik Champagner this week. I'm a happy camper right now


----------



## itibiertia0887

The Nomos web site now showed the Neomatik models apparently as the second (full) release. I can't see any difference from the first edition anyone can chime in on this?


----------



## Muldin

Deleted by moderator, violation of our rules & guidelines.


----------



## itibiertia0887

what happened?


----------



## JacobC

itibiertia0887 said:


> what happened?


Probably something unthinkable


----------



## hteng2919

Tangente on Denim Straps


----------



## HDK

here is my Ludwig 40mm automatic on calf tan band 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hteng2919

Just want to showcase Tangente on Perlon straps, it looks pretty cool but feels mismatched because the strap is kinda cheap.


----------



## JacobC

hteng2919 said:


> View attachment 14959031
> 
> View attachment 14959033
> 
> 
> Just want to showcase Tangente on Perlon straps, it looks pretty cool but feels mismatched because the strap is kinda cheap.


Is Perlon a brand name or a style? Perhaps an experienced strap maker could do it better.


----------



## StufflerMike

JacobC said:


> Is Perlon a brand name or a style? Perhaps an experienced strap maker could do it better.


It is a brand name and a protected trade mark. Some think it is a style and mix it up with braided nylon. There have been a couple of pretty detailed threads here on WatchUSeek about genuine Perlon vs. braided nylon being sold as Perlon. With „Eulit" Perlon straps you can't go wrong, no doubt about that.

Perlon and Nylon both are Polyamide but different fibres and of course made out of different basics (Perlon = Caprolactam, Nylon = Hexamethylendiamin + Adipin) which ends up in a different fracture strain. All other properties are somehow comparable.


----------



## JacobC

stuffler said:


> It is a brand name and a protected trade mark. Some think it is a style and mix it up with braided nylon. There have been a couple of pretty detailed threads here on WatchUSeek about genuine Perlon vs. braided nylon being sold as Perlon. With „Eulit" Perlon straps you can't go wrong, no doubt about that.
> 
> Perlon and Nylon both are Polyamide but different fibres and of course made out of different basics (Perlon = Caprolactam, Nylon = Hexamethylendiamin + Adipin) which ends up in a different fracture strain. All other properties are somehow comparable.


Really interesting, I'm going to hunt those threads down. Thanks Mike


----------



## FrancisTheFrog

Hello everyone! I would like to acquire my first nomos and after a while thinking, I cannot decide between the minimatik or the metro. I am a teacher and both watches fit well with the clothes I usually wear. The watch will be my daily wearer, and I hope it will last for a few years on the wrist. I would appreciate any advice or personal opinion you have about one of these two. Thank you!


----------



## Batchelor22

I think the Metro is a far more interesting watch and if those were my choices, that would be my selection. I am also an educator but change watches, like a change shirts! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Haf said:


> Orion


Epic watch and strap combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

How are the crystals on Nomos? I heard they are very reflective bc of no AR coating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

mcnuggets1543 said:


> How are the crystals on Nomos? I heard they are very reflective bc of no AR coating?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't comment on the darker dials but on a light dial it's hardly an issue. The flat crystal of a Tangente will behave differently to the dome of an Orion or Metro too.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Beautiful match of a NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our new *textured calfskin leather* strap in *grey* by NOMOS Watch Club


----------



## WatchBandit.com

FrancisTheFrog said:


> Hello everyone! I would like to acquire my first nomos and after a while thinking, I cannot decide between the minimatik or the metro. I am a teacher and both watches fit well with the clothes I usually wear. The watch will be my daily wearer, and I hope it will last for a few years on the wrist. I would appreciate any advice or personal opinion you have about one of these two. Thank you!


I'm a big fan of the NOMOS Metro in Stadtschwarz and without power reserve, the design of the Minimatik is too playful/soft for my taste. The colorful dots, red hands and soft typography has something childish imho - I like the stronger and rectilinear design of the classics- Even though the Metro also has some colorful designs in this white dial version, it's cleaner and more "Bauhaus" in my opinion. A great choice as a starter would be the NOMOS classic par excellence: NOMOS Tangente 38 Date (in my favorite size and with date)



mcnuggets1543 said:


> How are the crystals on Nomos? I heard they are very reflective bc of no AR coating?


As a NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic owner myself, I never noticed any strong reflections that would annoy me in any way, the readability is always great


----------



## wintershade

I don’t find reflections to be a major problem on any of my Nomos watches and I own dozens of them. 

I do find the domed crystals on a few Nomos watches creates shadows which can be kind of annoying. My Nomos Club Campus is the worst offender in this regard. 

I think Nomos applies AR to a few models with blue dials, as the crystals seem to have a bluish hue in some light. For example my Weltzeit Nachtblau and Ahoi Atlantik Neomatik both appear to have AR coatings and I think it is part of what makes the dial color so playful and chameleon-like in different light conditions.


----------



## BRN

wintershade said:


> I think Nomos applies AR to a few models with blue dials, as the crystals seem to have a bluish hue in some light. For example my Weltzeit Nachtblau and Ahoi Atlantik Neomatik both appear to have AR coatings and I think it is part of what makes the dial color so playful and chameleon-like in different light conditions.


I'm not sure about that. I've read somewhere that Nomos does not apply AR to any of their models.

I have a Timeless Club II with a flat deep blue dial that also plays in different lighting conditions. But I chalk it up to the dial itself, not a result of AR coating.

I hope someone is able to provide a definitive answer.


----------



## StufflerMike

BRN said:


> I'm not sure about that. I've read somewhere that Nomos does not apply AR to any of their models.
> 
> I have a Timeless Club II with a flat deep blue dial that also plays in different lighting conditions. But I chalk it up to the dial itself, not a result of AR coating.
> 
> I hope someone is able to provide a definitive answer.


The definitive answer has been given in the past by NOMOS in their catalogues a couple of times. "The application of an anti-reflection coating to glass is a matter of preference." and "Although an anti-reflective coating will reduce light reflection, it changes the appearance of the watch, making it look duller, and can also change the colour effect of the hands. For these reasons NOMOS does not use anti-reflection coating on glass." People might think that this is still the case but it is not.

NOMOS obviously changed their verdict on ar-coating. Some Nomos now have ar-coating on the inside only, some are ar-coated on both sides (Ahoi ref. 552, Club 781). My Nomos CLUB CAMPUS NEOMATIK 39 got ar-coating on the inside.









So you need to check their web site, there is no yes or no.


----------



## BRN

stuffler said:


> NOMOS obviously changed their verdict on ar-coating. Some Nomos now have ar-coating on the inside only, some are ar-coated on both sides....
> 
> So you need to check their web site, there is no yes or no.


Thank you for clearing that up, Mike.


----------



## wintershade

Yup, they use AR coatings on some models including ref 571 and 807 per my prior post. I checked the "specifications" section of Nomos website for those two watches. I also recall it being mentioned in the new Club Sport press release. It appears they use AR primarily on some of their dark dialed watches.


----------



## alexd3498

kplam said:


> I can't comment on the darker dials but on a light dial it's hardly an issue. The flat crystal of a Tangente will behave differently to the dome of an Orion or Metro too.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


The darker dials are so reflective you're staring at your face everytime you check the time like a mirror, if that's an issue many of the neomatiks have AR. I live in sunny Florida and hurting my eyes everytime I checked the time outside wasnt much fun. Like someone previously wrote, the club campus is the worst offender and that's the only nomos I have.


----------



## flyingpicasso

I've had a Club Dunkel for years...it doesn't have any AR coating, and I haven't ever given it any thought. I suppose coating might cut down on some of the glare, but I like the look of the clear crystal (no AR discoloration). If given the option of buying my watch with or without AR, I'd probably opt for the one I have.


----------



## alexd3498

See here's my campus near a window on a sunny day









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

alexd3498 said:


> kplam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comment on the darker dials but on a light dial it's hardly an issue. The flat crystal of a Tangente will behave differently to the dome of an Orion or Metro too.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The darker dials are so reflective you're staring at your face everytime you check the time like a mirror, if that's an issue many of the neomatiks have AR. I live in sunny Florida and hurting my eyes everytime I checked the time outside wasnt much fun. Like someone previously wrote, the club campus is the worst offender and that's the only nomos I had. Sold my club campus and am thinking of a club sport neomatik 42, anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The Club Sport is a huge watch. While some of the features are cool, it has the proportions of a Shinola. I think it would wear best on NFL football players, certainly didn't work for my wrist. Personally, wrist presence aside, I think the 37.5mm Club case has the best proportions of the bunch.


----------



## HarrisLam

Hey guys, I noticed this discussion specifically about Nomos after I've started my thread in this forum. I have a tough decision to make (unless there are other options) between buying from Nomos official site with custom engraving at their expensive listed price or buying from C24 for cheap.

Do you guys know if there's any way to get around this? Or does it really come down to either expensive with the engraving option, or cheap but without engraving option?

I mean, I want the engravings done but then we are talking about a 700USD difference....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos...mos-site-going-vanilla-c24-cheap-5155541.html


----------



## wintershade

Pretty simple. Buy gray market and get it engraved yourself.


----------



## JacobC

wintershade said:


> Pretty simple. Buy gray market and get it engraved yourself.


Seconded. Local high quality engraving can be very reasonable.


----------



## alexd3498

wintershade said:


> The Club Sport is a huge watch. While some of the features are cool, it has the proportions of a Shinola. I think it would wear best on NFL football players, certainly didn't work for my wrist. Personally, wrist presence aside, I think the 37.5mm Club case has the best proportions of the bunch.


Do you think it would be too big on a 7 inch wrist? Downside of living in America is that you cant try on most nomos watches as they arent for sale in many places

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerdlol

hi does anyone wear a NOMOS Tangente 41 on a 5.9inch / 15cm wrist?


----------



## mechanicalperfection

OK, I have a pretty deep-in-the-weeds question about my Nomos Tangente ref 172. According to Nomos, the dial is galvanized with silver. Does this mean it's literally silver plated? If so, why doesn't it tarnish over time? It's not a hugely important question, but I wonder.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

watchnerdlol said:


> hi does anyone wear a NOMOS Tangente 41 on a 5.9inch / 15cm wrist?


48.2 is the lug to lug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overwound

mechanicalperfection said:


> OK, I have a pretty deep-in-the-weeds question about my Nomos Tangente ref 172. According to Nomos, the dial is galvanized with silver. Does this mean it's literally silver plated? If so, why doesn't it tarnish over time? It's not a hugely important question, but I wonder.


I think it means a dial made of silver and galvanized against corrosion. When a metal is galvanized there's a layer of zinc over the base metal to prevent tarnishing. I believe that's what Nomos means by their wording.


----------



## cadenza

Overwound said:


> I think it means a dial made of silver and galvanized against corrosion. When a metal is galvanized there's a layer of zinc over the base metal to prevent tarnishing. I believe that's what Nomos means by their wording.


True regarding galvanization, but not exactly accurate regarding Nomos silver dial finishing.

In plated dials, there are the following basic components:
*1) *metal dial base plate (typically brass, but sometimes steel, zinc, sterling/fine silver, even solid gold) then galvanized (ie zinc coating via dipping) for protection as required.
*2) *applied dial color via electroplating (either silver, ruthenium, rhodium, etc.) applied via galvanic transfer/deposit for color surface as desired, or painted/baked/printed for enamel.
*3) *lacquer coating for protection.

Some watches, including some Nomos models, use "German silver" (which is not silver but rather an alloy of usually 60% copper, 20% nickel, 20% zinc) dials, surface textured (polished, brushed, guilloché, etc.) and then lacquered for protection.

Many higher-end silver-dial watches dispense with any plating and utilize completely solid silver dials, texture treated, and lacquered for protection.

In any case, silver dial tarnishing is really not a cause for worry.

Here are some NOMOS descriptions from the website:
_*Galvanization*
Galvanization is the coating of a surface in a special electrified water bath, and is also known as electrolysis. At NOMOS Glashütte, the watch dials gain their particularly beautiful color thanks to this process.

*Rhodium-plated*
When something is rhodium-plated, such as the hands of many NOMOS watches, a surface is coated with rhodium (a metal) in a galvanizing bath. Materials that are rhodium-plated gain a metallic shine, are protected against corrosion, and have a robust surface that will not tarnish.

*Ruthenium-coated*
We refine the dials of some of our models with ruthenium, a rare platinum metal-such as Tangente neomatik 41 Update ruthenium. This gives them a wonderful warm gray tone.

*Silver-plated*
Our dials are made from brass and are galvanized and silver plated. The term white silver exists because there was a time when we had two different silver plated dials, one slightly darker and one a bit whiter. Thus the term "white silver plated" was added to differentiate between the two silver plated dials available at the time.
Today as the darker silver plated dials have been retired. The term white silver nevertheless remains but indeed has become redundant.

*White gold/rose gold*
White and rose gold are particular gold alloys, where gold is mixed with another metal (such as silver, copper, or palladium). Watches with white and rose gold cases are completely new at NOMOS Glashütte: the Lambda and Lux models._​
There are videos online for watch dial production, etc.
*VERY BASIC:*
*"Watch dials: Making a watch dial explained by Jeff Kingston"*





*SILVER:*
*"Glashütte Original: Brass dial plate then silver-plated via friction" *
[video=dailymotion;x30ojza]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x30ojza[/video]

*ENAMEL:*
*"How an RGM Enamel Dial is Made"*


----------



## weisscomposer

I looked through the last year of posts, and found pics of a Nomos on red perlon, on blue alligator, and on tan ostrich.

Does anyone else have any wild straps they've put on their Nomos that they can share? The more out-of-the-box the better! I'm looking for some inspiration!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tastychickenkebab

Anyone have photos of a 36mm Club/Club Campus on a small (6 inch) wrist?

Also anyone have photos of a 36mm Club/Club Campus on a third party steel bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## Dale Vito

Yes, I have a couple.


----------



## tastychickenkebab

Beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## edotkim

Dale Vito said:


> Yes, I have a couple.
> 
> View attachment 15159357
> 
> 
> View attachment 15159359
> 
> 
> View attachment 15159361


Yowza, Dale Vito, those are fantastic! Is there a name for the style of bracelet shown in your second photo? Would you call it a ladder link?

My contribution is nowhere near as interesting, but here's my Metro Datum Gangreserve on a vintage Eulit Perlon strap in royal blue...


----------



## chimin

hello dear wus nomos/curious about nomos peeps. hope all is well. in case anyone is wondering whether a NATO-type strap works on a Tangente, here's mine. it's taken me five years to take the plunge.


----------



## chimin

Thank you, Moderators and Team WUS, for a fantastic website. Kindly pardon the peskiness, just a quick note to add to my previous post, please: what with so many great insights and pictures buried in this thread, along with an increasingly eclectic family of watches to display & discuss among an (it would seem) ever-burgeoning fanbase to boot, if it's not a question of sponsorship, surely a dedicated Nomos section in this forum we love & frequent would be a good thing for your grateful and dedicated users? As far as I can tell, the (Nomos-inclined) people have been clamoring for one since 2014. That said, if it is a question of brands paying for the privilege, then fair dos.


----------



## JacobC

chimin said:


> Thank you, Moderators and Team WUS, for a fantastic website. Kindly pardon the peskiness, just a quick note to add to my previous post, please: what with so many great insights and pictures buried in this thread, along with an increasingly eclectic family of watches to display & discuss among an (it would seem) ever-burgeoning fanbase to boot, if it's not a question of sponsorship, surely a dedicated Nomos section in this forum we love & frequent would be a good thing for your grateful and dedicated users? As far as I can tell, the (Nomos-inclined) people have been clamoring for one since 2014. That said, if it is a question of brands paying for the privilege, then fair dos.


Typically they don't split out small brands because there's not enough traffic for them. If the brand became a title sponsor then I could see it but otherwise I don't think it'll happen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hteng2919

anyone uses steel bracelets for their nomos? I want to get Nomos's own steel bracelets for their sport models but they seem to be having production issues/limit supply and aren't selling any of the bracelets separately.


----------



## jjmc87

hteng2919 said:


> anyone uses steel bracelets for their nomos? I want to get Nomos's own steel bracelets for their sport models but they seem to be having production issues/limit supply and aren't selling any of the bracelets separately.


I saw this great shot of the Ahoi Neomatik on a Staib mesh, think it makes a great pairing


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_7YKL1n6ki/


----------



## BRN

jjmc87 said:


> I saw this great shot of the Ahoi Neomatik on a Staib mesh, think it makes a great pairing
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_7YKL1n6ki/


I'm generally not a fan of mesh and have never seen it work well on a Nomos. But this one actually looks good on that Ahoi.


----------



## THE-FURY

My first Nomos! Wont be my last, hopefully can add the Nomos Toki to the collection one day.


----------



## hteng2919

anyone uses rubber straps on their NOMOS? any recommendations or pictures? please share


----------



## sidrox25

I actually just put this 2 piece Perlon on my Minimatik I bought in January. It was my work watch, but haven't worn it that much since I started working from home in March. I think it gives new life to the piece and adds a more relaxed look to it.


----------



## Cheverian

After being really taken by Nomos design to the point where I nearly pulled the trigger on a Club, I drifted away to “chunkier” brands over the past years. Now I’m suddenly spellbound again. (It started with seeing the Neomatik Tangente Sport 42mm.) My next watch will be a dateless Tangente.

One thing has puzzled me, though. Nomos gets a LOT of love on the big watch sites and yet it’s tucked away here under the German Watches forum, along with some other superlative brands. In general there seems to be less activity around Nomos on Watchuseek than I expected.

Am I imagining this? Or are there some hard attitudes about the brand here of which I am unaware?


----------



## StufflerMike

NOMOS gets a lot of love here as well.
500 hits on our GWF isn‘t a bad figure, is it ?
Don‘t see it being tucked away in the GWF. It‘s exactly were it does belong. Nomos is currently sponsoring some activities on WUS which are not part of the GWF, just do a search if interested.


----------



## dchambers48

Was doing a deep dive of NOMOS' YouTube channel last night. Lots of videos of craftwork in Glashütte, but I also really liked this video showing the work of NOMOS' in-house design agency, Berlinerblau.

I am thinking of picking up my first NOMOS and truly love the Club Campus Nacht, but I'm just not as crazy about the circular case and the super high polish--the dial is perfect though and the movement is beautiful, so I'm leaning towards going with it.


----------



## Baham

dchambers48 said:


> Was doing a deep dive of NOMOS' YouTube channel last night. Lots of videos of craftwork in Glashütte, but I also really liked this video showing the work of NOMOS' in-house design agency, Berlinerblau.
> 
> I am thinking of picking up my first NOMOS and truly love the Club Campus Nacht, but I'm just not as crazy about the circular case and the super high polish--the dial is perfect though and the movement is beautiful, so I'm leaning towards going with it.


The circular case?


----------



## dchambers48

Baham said:


> The circular case?


Sorry, I should have been clearer. The Club Campus case is basically a circle with the lugs coming out of the circle, rather than a case where the lugs are sort of integrated into the case making the case appear less of a perfect circle. Hopefully that makes sense.

To make it very pointed, I really like the case of the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical, which has a barrel case rather than a circular one. But even a circular case like Tudor cases are less circle-forward than the Club Campus. Obviously a lot of watches have circular case shapes, but the Club Campus seems to be very distinctly circular.


----------



## Baham

dchambers48 said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer. The Club Campus case is basically a circle with the lugs coming out of the circle, rather than a case where the lugs are sort of integrated into the case making the case appear less of a perfect circle. Hopefully that makes sense.
> 
> To make it very pointed, I really like the case of the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical, which has a barrel case rather than a circular one. But even a circular case like Tudor cases are less circle-forward than the Club Campus. Obviously a lot of watches have circular case shapes, but the Club Campus seems to be very distinctly circular.


Yes, they are round. And some say the lugs are too long.


----------



## DC guy

It’s funny, I also find the round Nomos watches to be aesthetically off-balance, and uninspiring, but put the same watch into a square case, and I suddenly snap to attention. IMHO the Tetra 406 is absolute perfection in design and proportion. I am saving my pennies for one now and can’t wait to join the Nomos owners club.


----------



## johnnyfunk

German engineering in the woods.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## kplam

Has anyone else tried the Nomos (Ahoi) textile strap on their Tangente? I'm surprised to say that it is a bit of a tight fit, even on the Tangente's rather long lugs. It presses up against the case and doesn't quite rotate freely. I didn't think the Tangente lug holes would be that much closer to the case side. This same strap does work very well on my Orion. Seems like it has more spacing.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

kplam said:


> Has anyone else tried the Nomos (Ahoi) textile strap on their Tangente? I'm surprised to say that it is a bit of a tight fit, even on the Tangente's rather long lugs. It presses up against the case and doesn't quite rotate freely. I didn't think the Tangente lug holes would be that much closer to the case side. This same strap does work very well on my Orion. Seems like it has more spacing.
> 
> View attachment 15421806


Pretty sure your lug width is 19mm and that strap is 20mm. Those Nomos woven straps are 20mm only and if that's the 38mm Tangente it's definitely a 19mm lug width.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

It's a 35mm Tangente with 18mm lugs. Those straps are also available in 18mm for the Ahoi Neomatik 36mm.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

How about wearing a Club 36mm on a 7.2" (18cc) wrist? Tell me I'm not crazy. 

I'm kind of smitten with the white Club 36mm with the red hands.


----------



## iwhelan

I don't see why that would be a problem. There was a time when men wore even smaller size watches on all sizes of wrists. I like the vintage feeling of the Club 36mm, and the size is part of it. It wears larger than you'd think by just looking at the size as a number.


----------



## sfnomos

If you like how a 38mm watch sits on your wrist, then you'll like the Club 36mm. It wears pretty close to that. You might also want to check out some of the LEs that float around eBay, Chrono 24, and the forums - there may be a 38MM with the right color combo that you're looking for.

To add to what @iwhelan said, I come down that it's how that size makes you feel. Take me, for example. 36-39MM is my sweet spot for my 6.5" inch wrist. I have watches that go down to 34mm and I love them - but when I try 41mm+ watches, I feel the watch is now wearing me. I (personally) hate that feeling! And for someone with a 7.2" wrist, I would take everything I just said, and add 2mm to it.

Of course, there are people who feel exactly the opposite - they buy a watch because they are looking for it to have a presence/make a statement all on its own - and that's great too. I have to say, while I could never wear an IWC Big Pilot, I love to see them on others. So, at least for me, it comes down to how you like to feel: is the watch an extension of you or is the watch a possession, much like a car, that you want to project to the world?


----------



## Baham

Of course, there are people who feel exactly the opposite - they buy a watch because they are looking for it to have a presence/make a statement all on its own - and that's great too. I have to say, while I could never wear an IWC Big Pilot, I love to see them on others. So, at least for me, it comes down to how you like to feel: is the watch an extension of you or is the watch a possession, much like a car, that you want to project to the world?
[/QUOTE]

from my perspective "wrist presence" is another way of saying too big. Just my $.02


----------



## iwhelan

Here's my new Club 703. These are limited production now, but I was able to get one through Ace / Minimatikal. Dale even included a deployment clasp, which really takes the already beautiful watch up a notch. I love it. I have a 17cm wrist and this fits perfectly. Very comparable in size to my Seiko skx013.


----------



## BrooklineWatch

This guy just showed up today. Trying out a bunch of different straps and...it looks good on everything.


----------



## aussiejake

Really silly question - how do I remove/change straps on my Nomos Orion?

I'm having no luck pushing (from the outside), turning (from the inside) and pulling. I must be missing something.



http://imgur.com/a/LbZUZBV


----------



## StufflerMike

aussiejake said:


> Really silly question - how do I remove/change straps on my Nomos Orion?
> I'm having no luck pushing (from the outside), turning (from the inside) and pulling. I must be missing something.


Got a spring bar tool ?


----------



## aussiejake

StufflerMike said:


> Got a spring bar tool ?


I do. Do you think I use it on the inner side of the spring bar? I can't seem to get that to work...


----------



## StufflerMike

aussiejake said:


> I do. Do you think I use it on the inner side of the spring bar? I can't seem to get that to work...


Lots of tutorials on YT.


----------



## iwhelan

Is it possible that an oversized spring bar is installed?


----------



## iwhelan

If it is oversized and you're not able to press in the ends enough, you may need it be cut out and replaced.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## iwhelan

Here's my Club 703. Such a beautiful design, and the perfect size for me. 36mm feels small if you've been wearing 40mm+ watches, but you quickly get used to it, and it does not feel small at all. I have 17cm wrists. I rotate it with my Seiko SKX013, which is 37mm and feels a bit chunkier compared to the elegant Club.

I am looking forward to enjoying this watch for many years to come. I've owned Omegas, Rolexes, and various Seiko divers, and this watch makes me just as happy or happier than any of them. The Rolexes and Omegas are a lot more costly to purchase and service, and I like that this feels like an under-the-radar bargain for the quality level. I like vintage watches, and this one feels like it has a lot of the character of a mid-20th century design. I'm planning on making my own vintage watch this time.

By the way, why is there not a dedicated Nomos forum on this website? It is a popular brand, perhaps more popular than some others which have dedicated forums, so what gives?


----------



## Buramu

iwhelan said:


> Here's my Club 703. Such a beautiful design, and the perfect size for me.


Congratulations, that's a gorgeous Nomos. Too bad that model is no longer in regular stock. This one is so much nicer than the 36mm Club Campus. That red hands are and the subtle red minute numerals around the edge are beautiful.

Take good care of it!


----------



## iwhelan

Thanks, I will! I only purchased this over the summer and while I had to wait a little while, it is still being made in small batches (according to Minimatikal where I purchased it). It's still listed on the Nomos store too, but it says there it could be up to 6 months. In my case it was about a month of waiting, roughly.


----------



## Epcotman

Are any other of the Nomos watches in limited production? I was planning on buying the Signalblau Club Aqua (ref 742) and I don’t won’t to wait too long and find you can’t buy it anymore...


----------



## iwhelan

I'm not sure, but check the Nomos store and see if it says anything about a wait. Or contact a dealer. I had a good experience with Minimatikal in Amsterdam, which is part of Ace Jewelers. I had to pay customs fees to import the watch, but the price was better than anywhere else, and they included a free Nomos deployant clasp, which I was looking at buying anyway.


----------



## tinman143

deepsea03 said:


>


Wasn't a fan of the club until seeing yours! I didn't know it came in a black face...with date at that. Very nice. More pics please


----------



## alas26

New to this thread- hi everyone! 

Seriously thinking about a Metro Gang Reserve with a date. Any owners out there willing to tell me how they’ve been getting along with it?

Take care!
-E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexd3498

tinman143 said:


> Wasn't a fan of the club until seeing yours! I didn't know it came in a black face...with date at that. Very nice. More pics please


Its a club sport 42 neomatik!! Super super underrated watch

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgious93

Hello guys,

I just wanted to tell you that two days ago I saw the Club ref.765 live for the first time and I have to say that the online pictures do not do it justice!

I was initially opting for the midnight blue version but after seeing this..I changed my mind. Only question remaining is whether to choose close or open back.

Let me know your thoughts!
Cheers

t


----------



## kplam

Has anybody tried a Bonklip-style bracelet on a Nomos? I'm almost convinced the style might look good on my Tangente, as an alternative to the Nomos Sport bracelet perhaps?


----------



## JacobC

georgious93 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that two days ago I saw the Club ref.765 live for the first time and I have to say that the online pictures do not do it justice!
> 
> I was initially opting for the midnight blue version but after seeing this..I changed my mind. Only question remaining is whether to choose close or open back.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!
> Cheers
> 
> t
> View attachment 15511502


OPEN!


----------



## jjmc87

kplam said:


> Has anybody tried a Bonklip-style bracelet on a Nomos? I'm almost convinced the style might look good on my Tangente, as an alternative to the Nomos Sport bracelet perhaps?


FWIW I have an Orion 35 on my wishlist and I plan on picking up a Forstner to pair with it, so I'm going to say you have excellent taste


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## iwhelan

georgious93 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that two days ago I saw the Club ref.765 live for the first time and I have to say that the online pictures do not do it justice!
> 
> I was initially opting for the midnight blue version but after seeing this..I changed my mind. Only question remaining is whether to choose close or open back.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!
> Cheers


I'm glad I purchased the Club 703 with the sapphire caseback. The Alpha movement is very pretty, and I'm glad to be able to see it. This is my first watch with a sapphire caseback, and also my first that's not a "tool" watch.


----------



## swl75

Did Nomos ever make a plain black 36mm Club (similar to what deepsea03 posted above)?


----------



## iwhelan

swl75 said:


> Did Nomos ever make a plain black 36mm Club (similar to what deepsea03 posted above)?


Yes, they had a 36mm Club Dunkel (German for Dark) that was really nice. They can still be found on the used market from time to time. I'm not sure why it was discontinued.


----------



## swl75

iwhelan said:


> Yes, they had a 36mm Club Dunkel (German for Dark) that was really nice. They can still be found on the used market from time to time. I'm not sure why it was discontinued.


Thanks iwhelan - that's exactly what I would want in a 36mm Club. I wish it was still a production model.


----------



## deepsea03

I love the Club Sport


----------



## Bonzodog

I rather like the club 36 mm but with eight inch flat wrists I’m worried it will be small on me.Can any one tell me the lug distance,thank you.


----------



## Baham

Bonzodog said:


> I rather like the club 36 mm but with eight inch flat wrists I'm worried it will be small on me.Can any one tell me the lug distance,thank you.


47.4mm I believe


----------



## JacobC

Bonzodog said:


> I rather like the club 36 mm but with eight inch flat wrists I'm worried it will be small on me.Can any one tell me the lug distance,thank you.


My wrists are 17.7cm, this should give you a good idea:


----------



## Bonzodog

Baham said:


> 47.4mm I believe


Thanks


----------



## Bonzodog

JacobC said:


> My wrists are 17.7cm, this should give you a good idea:





JacobC said:


> My wrists are 17.7cm, this should give you a good idea:


Thanks for that.


----------



## cordi7

Bonzodog said:


> I rather like the club 36 mm but with eight inch flat wrists I'm worried it will be small on me.Can any one tell me the lug distance,thank you.








minimatikal nomos shop - Minimatikal







www.minimatikal.com





knowledge -> sizes -> pick the model

Pretty comprehensive overview of Nomos portfolio.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Currently my favorite brand for watches under 39mm.

Simple, clean lines. Robust movements. Fairly priced.

Slowly but surely, Nomos is gaining a solid following in the watch community.


----------



## JacobC

Fun in the sun!


----------



## BRN

The Timeless ii does look great in sunlight!


----------



## JacobC

BRN said:


> The Timeless ii does look great in sunlight!
> 
> View attachment 15532045
> 
> 
> View attachment 15532046
> 
> 
> View attachment 15532048


I knowwwwwwww. I irrationally want both colorways.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

JacobC said:


> I knowwwwwwww. I irrationally want both colorways.


I do too!!

This thread is getting more contagious than Covid.


----------



## Osy

deepsea03 said:


> I love the Club Sport


Deepsea03 what is Your wrist size? I absolutely love Club Sport 42 and want do buy it, but wondering if it isn't too big for my wrist becouse it has l2l 52 mm, and my wrist is only around 17.4 cm.

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JacobC

Vallée de Joux - said:


> I do too!!
> 
> This thread is getting more contagious than Covid.


IT'S A PROBLEM


----------



## BRN

JacobC said:


> I knowwwwwwww. I irrationally want both colorways.


I had a tough time deciding between both.


----------



## JacobC

BRN said:


> I had a tough time deciding between both.


I saw the Yellow and knew I had to have it. It wasn't even a decision for me. I think it was so different abd I had never seen a color combo quite like it.


----------



## aalin13

Hi all, joining the community with my first Nomos, and my first German watch.

Nomos is a brand I have admired since I first read about it 7 years ago, and the Club in particular has always been on my list as an eventual purchase. However, throughout my watch journey over the past 7 years, I have focused my attention on more mainstream brands at higher price points instead, as the Nomos didn't seem special enough to be at the top of my purchase priority, and in my mind, it's a more affordable purchase that I can always add to the collection later on.

Recently, I came across the (old) news that the Club 701/703 are no longer part of the regular production, and are produced in batches of limited quantity. Having a look online and contacting my local ADs confirmed this news, as it's not easy to source a brand new one without some wait. Fearing an eventual discontinuation of this piece, I decided to pull the trigger this year, and pre-ordered my 703 through Minimatikal/Ace. Dale and Tamarah from Ace were fantastic in helping me with the purchase, and keeping me up to date through the two months wait.

I'm very happy with it, and glad I waited for this piece. I think after a couple of years in this hobby, and having owned more complex (both aesthetically and mechanically) watches, it's refreshing to have a simple and elegant time only, manual wound watch. The quality is excellent, and in the two days I've had it, it's been running at +1spd, my most accurate watch! I think it represents amazing value proposition, and I definitely get why Nomos has grown to be such a popular brand in the enthusiasts community.


----------



## JacobC

aalin13 said:


> Hi all, joining the community with my first Nomos, and my first German watch.
> 
> Nomos is a brand I have admired since I first read about it 7 years ago, and the Club in particular has always been on my list as an eventual purchase. However, throughout my watch journey over the past 7 years, I have focused my attention on more mainstream brands at higher price points instead, as the Nomos didn't seem special enough to be at the top of my purchase priority, and in my mind, it's a more affordable purchase that I can always add to the collection later on.
> 
> Recently, I came across the (old) news that the Club 701/703 are no longer part of the regular production, and are produced in batches of limited quantity. Having a look online and contacting my local ADs confirmed this news, as it's not easy to source a brand new one without some wait. Fearing an eventual discontinuation of this piece, I decided to pull the trigger this year, and pre-ordered my 703 through Minimatikal/Ace. Dale and Tamarah from Ace were fantastic in helping me with the purchase, and keeping me up to date through the two months wait.
> 
> I'm very happy with it, and glad I waited for this piece. I think after a couple of years in this hobby, and having owned more complex (both aesthetically and mechanically) watches, it's refreshing to have a simple and elegant time only, manual wound watch. The quality is excellent, and in the two days I've had it, it's been running at +1spd, my most accurate watch! I think it represents amazing value proposition, and I definitely get why Nomos has grown to be such a popular brand in the enthusiasts community.
> 
> View attachment 15536339


Great pick up! I really don't prefer the new club over the old so I think you made a wise choice


----------



## aalin13

JacobC said:


> Great pick up! I really don't prefer the new club over the old so I think you made a wise choice


Thanks! I had a look at the newer models, the sports models are too big, and I'm not a fan of California dial. Only the neomatik version piqued my interest like the original. In the end, having a simple manual wound watch is part of the appeal of the brand, and I guess being half the price of the neomatik version also played into it.

Still find the neomatik very impressive, and I'd love to have one in the future.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

aalin13 said:


> Thanks! I had a look at the newer models, the sports models are too big, and I'm not a fan of California dial. Only the neomatik version piqued my interest like the original. In the end, having a simple manual wound watch is part of the appeal of the brand, and I guess being half the price of the neomatik version also played into it.
> 
> Still find the neomatik very impressive, and I'd love to have one in the future.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I personally think the Alpha movement has the best winding of any watch I've handled under 5 grand.


----------



## aalin13

JacobC said:


> I personally think the Alpha movement has the best winding of any watch I've handled under 5 grand.


I've only owned two manual wind watches, this and the Speedy. They are quite different feeling though, the Speedy has a much louder and defined click.

Either way, I do enjoy the interactions require of a manual wind.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

aalin13 said:


> Hi all, joining the community with my first Nomos, and my first German watch.
> 
> Nomos is a brand I have admired since I first read about it 7 years ago, and the Club in particular has always been on my list as an eventual purchase. However, throughout my watch journey over the past 7 years, I have focused my attention on more mainstream brands at higher price points instead, as the Nomos didn't seem special enough to be at the top of my purchase priority, and in my mind, it's a more affordable purchase that I can always add to the collection later on.
> 
> Recently, I came across the (old) news that the Club 701/703 are no longer part of the regular production, and are produced in batches of limited quantity. Having a look online and contacting my local ADs confirmed this news, as it's not easy to source a brand new one without some wait. Fearing an eventual discontinuation of this piece, I decided to pull the trigger this year, and pre-ordered my 703 through Minimatikal/Ace. Dale and Tamarah from Ace were fantastic in helping me with the purchase, and keeping me up to date through the two months wait.
> 
> I'm very happy with it, and glad I waited for this piece. I think after a couple of years in this hobby, and having owned more complex (both aesthetically and mechanically) watches, it's refreshing to have a simple and elegant time only, manual wound watch. The quality is excellent, and in the two days I've had it, it's been running at +1spd, my most accurate watch! I think it represents amazing value proposition, and I definitely get why Nomos has grown to be such a popular brand in the enthusiasts community.
> 
> View attachment 15536339


Congrats on the new piece!

I absolutely love everything about it. Cant believe how underrated NOMOS still is.


----------



## aalin13

Vallée de Joux - said:


> Congrats on the new piece!
> 
> I absolutely love everything about it. Cant believe how underrated NOMOS still is.


Thanks! Indeed, only three of my friends actually know about the brand, most people have never heard of it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

aalin13 said:


> Thanks! Indeed, only three of my friends actually know about the brand, most people have never heard of it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that makes sense. Nomos is still far from being considered a mainstream brand.

But hey, that is one of the things I love about them 

Enjoy it in great health mate!


----------



## iwhelan

I bought my Club 703 a few months ago through Minimatikal for the same reasons you mentioned, and I'm thrilled with it. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## ekc315

What is it like ordering through Minimatikal as a US customer? The price for the 703 is 1,107.44 euros and shipping to US is free - that is inclusive of VAT refund, but I must pay the VAT up front and file for a refund? Just trying to get a handle on the process, any advice would be great! thanks in advance


----------



## iwhelan

Everything was fairly simple. I didn't have to pay VAT and get a refund. Since the watch is being exported, VAT never factors in. However, I did have to pay customs fees for UPS to release the package since they pay them as the package clears customs. I paid $122.55. The price in total is still less expensive than ordering from Nomos directly or through US-based dealers, and Minimatikal includes the free deployant clasp, which I wanted anyway. Keep in mind that you're purchasing in Euros, so your credit card may charge you a fee for the currency conversion (and the exact price of the watch will vary slightly as the exchange rate fluctuates). I have a card that doesn't charge for that, so it wasn't a factor.

I would order from them again. Dale was good at communicating and keeping me informed since the watch was backordered, and also because the small sized strap was not in stock. He decided to send me the watch on the medium strap so I didn't have to wait, and then a few weeks later he sent me the small one. No extra charge. That's great customer service, I think.


----------



## alexd3498

I second this, minimatikal was amazing when I got my club campus 738

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekc315

iwhelan said:


> Everything was fairly simple. I didn't have to pay VAT and get a refund. Since the watch is being exported, VAT never factors in. However, I did have to pay customs fees for UPS to release the package since they pay them as the package clears customs. I paid $122.55. The price in total is still less expensive than ordering from Nomos directly or through US-based dealers, and Minimatikal includes the free deployant clasp, which I wanted anyway. Keep in mind that you're purchasing in Euros, so your credit card may charge you a fee for the currency conversion (and the exact price of the watch will vary slightly as the exchange rate fluctuates). I have a card that doesn't charge for that, so it wasn't a factor.


Thank you for the in depth and quick reply, this was incredibly helpful. Now ordering my first Nomos this week!


----------



## Bonzodog

Ordered my club today,looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Bonzodog said:


> Ordered my club today,looking forward to getting it.





ekc315 said:


> Thank you for the in depth and quick reply, this was incredibly helpful. Now ordering my first Nomos this week!


Great to see so many members loving NOMOS! 🙏

Possibly my current favorite brand, simply based on how much value you get with every single model in their catalog.

Interestingly enough, was recently watching a small documentary on A.Lange & Sohne, and one of the watchmakers being filmed while working on a Lange movement was wearing a NOMOS himself.

A.Lange is obviously a more sophisticated brand, I wont question that fact, but the simple fact that one of their employees respects NOMOS enough to wear one of their watches, also reassures me of their quality and craftsmanship.

Probably also helps the fact that they are both from Glashutte, who knows.

Anyway, please keep sharing pics guys! 😁


----------



## JV_M

Hello!

This is my first post here!

I know that I should have (a) read all 126 pages before, (b) used the ´search community´ button, but shall I be given a newbie free pass, please?

Ok, so here I go:

What would you suggest me buying as a first Nomos?

My collection: I have a white dial steel JLC Ultra Thin Moon (my ´dress´ watch), a Rolex Datejust 41 (new model), which I don´t use, because, I don´t know, I discovered that I don´t like using Rolexes, and a brand-new Halios Fairwind (just explorind microbrands, or whatever category Halios nowadays fits-in).

I´m looking for my first german watch. 

I want a, as you say, GADA. 

I´m considering a Damasko s30 with the new bracelet, which looks pretty cool. That would charge me more or less 1.500 euros.

So, 1.500 euros would be my monetary limit.

I´m not necessarily looking for a ´tool´ watch, just a nice looking watch that I can wear with a suit, with a polo, to a drink et coetera.

A watch with a ´je ne sais quoi´, which I think nomos design more or less have.

Suggestions?


----------



## Baham

There is a nice Nomos Datum Timeless LE1 for $1700 on the sales forum. I’m not the seller.


----------



## JV_M

Baham said:


> There is a nice Nomos Datum Timeless LE1 for $1700 on the sales forum. I'm not the seller.


Didn´t find it


----------



## rashomon

You have your classic dress watch with the JLC so I'd definitely recommend looking at the Club range as a nice switch up. 

I'm a very happy 703 Club owner myself and only recently got into watches but this one really works as a GADA. Looks equally at home with a suit and also in more casual gear. Love it so much - especially the way the light changes the dial colour from white to pearlescent silver to cream ... and the movement detailing as seen via the clear case back is a thing of beauty!

One thing to note - Nomos generally wear larger than the dial suggests due to longer lugs. I have slim wrists (16 cm) so 36mm dial is my max with Nomos.


----------



## chimin

deepsea03 said:


> I love the Club Sport


first class. may i ask what strap? my tangente doesn't jive with brown. blue so inviting.


----------



## deepsea03

chimin said:


> first class. may i ask what strap? my tangente doesn't jive with brown. blue so inviting.


Cheers, mate. Strap is from Yusk Straps 👍🏻


----------



## chimin

deepsea03 said:


> Cheers, mate. Strap is from Yusk Straps 👍🏻


lightning quick response, many thanks indeed.


----------



## njwatchguy17

Would love thoughts & opinions on my Tangente dilemma!  Which Nomos Tangente to get -- Manual or Neomatik (39mm)


----------



## efstuck

Does nomos have Black Friday sales?


----------



## Baham

njwatchguy17 said:


> Would love thoughts & opinions on my Tangente dilemma!  Which Nomos Tangente to get -- Manual or Neomatik (39mm)


If your wrist size is 7"+ get the Neomatik. If not Tangente 103 (35mm).


----------



## Baham

efstuck said:


> Does nomos have Black Friday sales?


No. But Dollarama might.


----------



## Bonzodog

Arrived today.


----------



## Osy

Mine yesterday 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Osy

Ludwig 38 Enamel white 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## lastflowers

to all nomos owners, how long do you go before sending the watch in for a full revision/service? would you send it in even if your watch was running smoothly? a full revision for an alpha movement seems to be around 280 USD..

Per nomos:
"After a few years—five at the most—every mechanical watch should be completely cleaned and inspected."

My ludwig and tangente are over 5 yrs old and still running smoothly, is it so bad i never sent them in for a full service inspection?


----------



## JacobC

lastflowers said:


> to all nomos owners, how long do you go before sending the watch in for a full revision/service? would you send it in even if your watch was running smoothly? a full revision for an alpha movement seems to be around 280 USD..
> 
> Per nomos:
> "After a few years-five at the most-every mechanical watch should be completely cleaned and inspected."
> 
> My ludwig and tangente are over 5 yrs old and still running smoothly, is it so bad i never sent them in for a full service inspection?


You'll find a lot of conflicting advice. My advice is to get a timegrapher to monitor the amplitude yourself. Yes it's an extra $100 but it's a great investment. You'll catch a service need early or save yourself an extra service.


----------



## cordi7

5-7 years depending on intensity of use is where I would get it serviced as the oil starts to get old and loses its properties. Yes there are lot of cases where watches run longer without any issue but I prefer to prevent rather than cure


----------



## tinman143

JacobC said:


> You'll find a lot of conflicting advice. My advice is to get a timegrapher to monitor the amplitude yourself. Yes it's an extra $100 but it's a great investment. You'll catch a service need early or save yourself an extra service.


Been meaning to grab one of these. What is a good range for amplitude, >250?


----------



## JacobC

tinman143 said:


> Been meaning to grab one of these. What is a good range for amplitude, >250?


I usually want to see 280-320 for healthy movements. Once they start dipping down towards 250 I'll keep an eye on them and likely service before they get down to like 225.

I had a watch once that I had for five years and ran perfect. I had it sent in because the keyless works developed an issue. They said it was "bone dry" in talking with the watchmaker doing the overhaul. That watch was running 235° +10 when I sent it in and it does 300° now flat at +3.

I say this because every movement is different between models so you need to look at amplitude data for your caliber specifically. Given this past experience I'd say that not much under 280 is due for service because 235° on a 2609.HA was unacceptable but not documented publicly.


----------



## tinman143

Great info @JacobC ; ! I need to research and learn. What would say is a good amplitude for the DUW 3001? Not sure if this info is readily available on the interwebz.


----------



## JacobC

tinman143 said:


> Great info @JacobC ; ! I need to research and learn. What would say is a good amplitude for the DUW 3001? Not sure if this info is readily available on the interwebz.


I'm not sure, there are quite a few caliber catalog websites like Caliber Corner. I'm sure Nomos will tell you if you ask.


----------



## JacobC

tinman143 said:


> Great info @JacobC ; ! I need to research and learn. What would say is a good amplitude for the DUW 3001? Not sure if this info is readily available on the interwebz.


Here's timing data for a brand new Raketa 2615 automatic movement fresh from the factory. Adjusted 4 positions.










You can see that the watch hanging straight down produced a very low amplitude rating when gravity had the most effect on it.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone know what Nomos product cycles or update periods look like? I'm eyeing a nomos club campus nacht, but would prefer to see it in the midnight blue, i.e. the blue they sell in the neomatik version. Buying the neomatik or auto date atlantic to get the dial color isn't an option due to cost.... unless I could find one pre-owned.


----------



## tinman143

JacobC said:


> Here's timing data for a brand new Raketa 2615 automatic movement fresh from the factory. Adjusted 4 positions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the watch hanging straight down produced a very low amplitude rating when gravity had the most effect on it.


Sorry for n00b question but I'm assuming variation means sec per day?


----------



## JacobC

tinman143 said:


> Sorry for n00b question but I'm assuming variation means sec per day?


Yeah that's the delta from 0


----------



## Bonzodog

I put a 19 mm E O on this one,anyone wondering what it's like on an eight inch wrist ,here it is.Set the time same as my radio controlled clock when it arrived last week ,still keeping the same time.


----------



## PilotRuss

Probably lots of pictures buried in this thread but show me some different straps on your Tangente’s. Looking to find something that isn’t quite as dressy as the black leather it came on.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

try crown&buckle, put this on my orion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbarmbar

Love my NOMOS Club Dunkel and Ahoi Atlantik - both found after long searches. 
But I’m not wearing them that much. 
Could it be that, when the marketing magic vanishes, it‘s easy to become tired?


----------



## Osy

Can't tell yet. Just bought mine. 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## tinman143

mbarmbar said:


> Love my NOMOS Club Dunkel and Ahoi Atlantik - both found after long searches.
> But I'm not wearing them that much.
> Could it be that, when the marketing magic vanishes, it's easy to become tired?


Could this be true for most pieces one owns?


----------



## tinman143

Would a 38.5 model (not Club Sport) with a dark dial be too big for a 6.25” wrist? It’s a definite no for light dials but wondering if it could work otherwise.


----------



## Osy

You should try it first. It mostly depends of lug to lug distance. In Nomos Club 38 it is approximately 48.7mm so it's not bad. If You have a flat wrist it could work in my oppinion. I have flat 6.8 inch wrist and Club Sport 42mm with lug 2 lug 52mm in real life works really well for me (photos from close distance always makes it look bigger) 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## tinman143

My old 35 Ludwig is about 45mm lug to lug so 48-49mm could work I suppose.


----------



## chimin

mbarmbar said:


> Love my NOMOS Club Dunkel and Ahoi Atlantik - both found after long searches.
> But I'm not wearing them that much.
> Could it be that, when the marketing magic vanishes, it's easy to become tired?


That's just being fickle.


----------



## smalleq

chimin said:


> That's just being fickle.


And it's basically what the hobby is based on...


----------



## Buramu

Interesting how the Club 38 with sapphire caseback has an estimated delivery time of 2 weeks (when ordering directly from Nomos) and the solid caseback option is now *6 months*...!

The 701 is also still "on backorder" for 6 months.

Looks like Nomos are phasing out all the 'affordable' hand wound models. Meh.


----------



## smalleq

Buramu said:


> Interesting how the Club 38 with sapphire caseback has an estimated delivery time of 2 weeks (when ordering directly from Nomos) and the solid caseback option is now *6 months*...!
> 
> The 701 is also still "on backorder" for 6 months.
> 
> Looks like Nomos are phasing out all the 'affordable' hand wound models. Meh.


I don't think they are phasing out the affordable hand wound models, I think it's more that they are actually concentrating on the Club Campus manual wind models over the standard version. I don't have any specific evidence, but my feeling is that the three manual wind Campus models are among their best sellers (along with probably the Tangente 35/38 and Orion 35/38 models). Anecdotally, I see way more people showing off their new Campus models online than the standard "old school" Clubs.


----------



## Buramu

smalleq said:


> I don't think they are phasing out the affordable hand wound models, I think it's more that they are actually concentrating on the Club Campus manual wind models over the standard version. I don't have any specific evidence, but my feeling is that the three manual wind Campus models are among their best sellers (along with probably the Tangente 35/38 and Orion 35/38 models). Anecdotally, I see way more people showing off their new Campus models online than the standard "old school" Clubs.


Sorry, I was referring to the Club Campus 38. The standard version (701) was already being phased out and is only made in very small infrequent batches, but the Campus 38 now has the same estimated delivery time of 6 months...


----------



## chimin

smalleq said:


> And it's basically what the hobby is based on...


I know, I know, I just couldn't resist and am not proud of it.

Fair enough, you're right of course, unless...you can neither afford more watches nor a loss flipping them, in which case it helps to be consistent, perhaps even more so having spent the time to track them down in the first place.

Hats off to you for not being stifled like that, wishing you boundless love and warmth and watches for the Holiday Season.

VITAL EDIT: my bad, that would've otherwise been consecutive posts without a solitary photo


----------



## smalleq

Buramu said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the Club Campus 38. The standard version (701) was already being phased out and is only made in very small infrequent batches, but the Campus 38 now has the same estimated delivery time of 6 months...


Ah then. I don't think it's likely that they will phase out this model...My guess it's that its either selling more quickly than anticipated or they are getting ready to release a different version of it. I think it's a pretty key part of their strategy.


----------



## projekt-h

Got my first Nomos today. Club Dunkel.

Knew the leather it came with was going to be too long, good thing I already had an MN-style & NATO straps waiting. Sadly, the NATO is a hair long and will need a couple holes punched in it.



















Don't think I've had anything this slim










I do like the look of this nato though:


----------



## Baham

it’s a nice watch. Buy a size S Nomos cordovan, or nylon strap


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Yusk Straps


----------



## Armchair

Apologies if posted before/elsewhere. New LE matte Club for Brinkers Jewellers, Limited Edition NOMOS-Glashütte Club 48 Made Exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers | Brinker's Jewelers


----------



## OedipusFlex

Armchair said:


> Apologies if posted before/elsewhere. New LE matte Club for Brinkers Jewellers, Limited Edition NOMOS-Glashütte Club 48 Made Exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers | Brinker's Jewelers


Mine is on its way ?


----------



## chimin

left a similar query in a somewhat dormant thread a few days back, and as you can see it's still fueling my neuroses. forgive the indulgence, might have more luck here: anyone with a regular manual wind nomos notice a variety ticking sounds when holding the watch in different positions? mine seems to have developed a dong among the ticks! cheers much anyway.


----------



## ekc315

Just bought my first ever Nomos! Tetra 406. Super excited to add this in my collection. No pictures yet as it hasn't arrived BUT - I'm looking for some strap recommendations. There are so many nomos strap discussions out there but seemingly none for the Tetra. I've been looking at the a tweed blue herringbone from Sydney Strap Co. and possibly a cognac colored shell cordovan strap. Any other recs?


----------



## projekt-h

Well, they definitely did not fudge the power reserve on the Alpha movement in my Club. 43.5 hours running before it stopped.


----------



## deepsea03

Club Sport 42 back on bracelet


----------



## kritameth

projekt-h said:


> Got my first Nomos today. Club Dunkel.
> 
> Knew the leather it came with was going to be too long, good thing I already had an MN-style & NATO straps waiting. Sadly, the NATO is a hair long and will need a couple holes punched in it.
> 
> View attachment 15602851
> 
> 
> View attachment 15602852
> 
> 
> Don't think I've had anything this slim
> 
> View attachment 15602853
> 
> 
> I do like the look of this nato though:
> 
> View attachment 15602859


Very nice!

I don't think I have a particularly small wrist, at 7 1/8", but even with a Tangente 35 I was on the inner most hole on the M size strap. But looking at the lengths for the S I think I would be towards the last few holes...


----------



## projekt-h

kritameth said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I don't think I have a particularly small wrist, at 7 1/8", but even with a Tangente 35 I was on the inner most hole on the M size strap. But looking at the lengths for the S I think I would be towards the last few holes...


I know I have a particularly small wrist at 6.25" so a lot of straps are out for me. I just measured this one and it's a size medium. The last hole was still loose, so it's a bit of a crapshoot if I need their S or XS, haha. The S is a total of 18mm shorter than the M, and the XS is 38mm shorter.

I'd have thought a Tangente with a Medium would have even fit me, so that seems wild that it didn't even fit you. Might need to use a combination of the two to get your right fit, which would be a bit odd.


----------



## kritameth

projekt-h said:


> Might need to use a combination of the two to get your right fit, which would be a bit odd.


Great minds think alike! I was going to do just that, but I sold the watch before I could get around to it.


----------



## MacA

Got my new to me Metro 38 Urban Date. Blown away by the suppleness of the strap. Hard to get a good indoor picture because of the glare but here's my first official wrist shot. 7" wrist.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## iwhelan

Merry Christmas! Here's my Club 703.


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Yusk Straps


----------



## projekt-h

Anyone know a good source for non-factory U.S. Nomos service? I contacted Nomos about changing the hands on my Club Dunkel out for later-style (fatter) hands from a Club Campus when I happen to send it for service. They said they can't, but they will provide parts to external watchmakers. If it's going to be something that sticks around for a while, this "modification" is something I'll definitely want to improve legibility.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Vallée de Joux -

projekt-h said:


> Anyone know a good source for non-factory U.S. Nomos service? I contacted Nomos about changing the hands on my Club Dunkel out for later-style (fatter) hands from a Club Campus when I happen to send it for service. They said they can't, but they will provide parts to external watchmakers. If it's going to be something that sticks around for a while, this "modification" is something I'll definitely want to improve legibility.


Do they make public which stores/watchmakers get access to those parts?

A custom made NOMOS sounds like a dream!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Arete123

New Nomos Tangente 38 datum. Love the manual wind


----------



## Baham

Arete123 said:


> View attachment 15650645
> 
> New Nomos Tangente 38 datum. Love the manual wind


Gotta wind it everyday, or so. Better same time every day. Enjoy.


----------



## Arete123

Baham said:


> Gotta wind it everyday, or so. Better same time every day. Enjoy.


Yep, looking forward to doing it every morning


----------



## Jebudu

My Tangente 35 on extraordinary nile crocodile strap 



Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Looking for strap recommendations at any price level for this Nomos. Getting bored of the current strap.


----------



## JLittle

Head up all Nomos fans. On Teddy Baldassarre there is a limited edition watch that is fantastic looking. Only 25 pieces made and less still available. It is only available on his site.

Watch "NOMOS Take on a Sports Watch - Limited Edition Club Automatic Date" on YouTube


----------



## Wilfried84

Ich hab mir eine neue Uhr gekauft! Ich freue mich. I picked it up Nomos Gangreserve Datum yesterday, so I'm happy to find this thread, and join the club. I had my eye on it for a long time, and when I tried it on months ago, I knew it was the Nomos I had to have. I wasn't going to pull the trigger quite so soon, but an AD ran a holiday sale, so I ordered it on New Year's Day.

As a relative noob to WUS, why doesn't Nomos have it's own forum, like other brands? Just wondering why it's all in one thread.

The guy at the AD yesterday said that this model, the Metro Gangreserve Datum, is discontinued, even though they were able to order my watch direct from Nomos, and it's still listed on their website. Is there any truth to this? That would make me sad; they only have two watches that have the power reserve indicator, and I find it charming. It makes this watch.

And about the power reserve, is the red supposed to disappear when the watch is fully wound? Judging from pictures on the web, it looks like it is. But mine shows a bit of red even when wound. Also, a bit over 12 after the last wind, it shows more than half empty, despite the 42 hour power reserve. I'll let it run down completely to see what happens. I'm trying to decide how big a problem this is. It would be disappointing to have to take the watch back and try to get another one. (The picture was taken after the first full wind.)

Thanks all from this newbie.


----------



## BRN

JacobC said:


> Looking for strap recommendations at any price level for this Nomos. Getting bored of the current strap.


I wasn't happy with the Shell Cordovan or Suede straps that my Timeless ii came with. They just didn't mesh well with the watch. I've since tried other OEM and aftermarket options but I'm still not content with the results.

I have it on a light grey Fluco right now that looks alright but I'm still looking for that one elusive strap to set this watch off.










I was introduced to some high end strap makers on the public forum yesterday. I was captivated with the offerings from Aaron Bespoke so I might just commission a custom strap to pair with my Nomos.


----------



## JacobC

BRN said:


> I wasn't happy with the Shell Cordovan or Suede straps that my Timeless ii came with. They just didn't mesh well with the watch. I've since tried other OEM and aftermarket options but I'm still not content with the results.
> 
> I have it on a light grey Fluco right now that looks alright but I'm still looking for that one elusive strap to set this watch off.
> 
> View attachment 15654211
> 
> 
> I was introduced to some high end strap makers on the public forum yesterday. I was captivated with the offerings from Aaron Bespoke so I might just commission a custom strap to pair with my Nomos.


I'll look into him but I think I might settle for a custom dial matched cordovan and keep the thread tone on tone.


----------



## neminat

Wilfried84 said:


> The guy at the AD yesterday said that this model, the Metro Gangreserve Datum, is discontinued, even though they were able to order my watch direct from Nomos, and it's still listed on their website. Is there any truth to this? That would make me sad; they only have two watches that have the power reserve indicator, and I find it charming. It makes this watch.


I have been eyeing this watch for nearly a year. Just havent been able to pull the trigger on it financially. I really hope that is not true about its discontinued status. I tried all three of my authorized dealers and none have it in stock 

Did they publish the sale? I am new to the world of watches and always see MSRP which made me think that is all they sell for. Am i wrong there?


----------



## DC guy

ekc315 said:


> Just bought my first ever Nomos! Tetra 406. Super excited to add this in my collection. No pictures yet as it hasn't arrived BUT - I'm looking for some strap recommendations. There are so many nomos strap discussions out there but seemingly none for the Tetra. I've been looking at the a tweed blue herringbone from Sydney Strap Co. and possibly a cognac colored shell cordovan strap. Any other recs?


Any pix of your Tetra yet? I'm saving up for one myself, though the price seems to keep going up.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BRN




----------



## user4D

JacobC said:


> Looking for strap recommendations at any price level for this Nomos. Getting bored of the current strap.


Have a look at Veblenist. They have some nice suede colors I hadn't seen a lot elsewhere. It's very comfortable. I got a light grey one which got a bit darker with wear (see my profile pic).


----------



## LostnITime

Vallée de Joux - said:


> Do they make public which stores/watchmakers get access to those parts?
> 
> A custom made NOMOS sounds like a dream!
> 
> Please keep us posted.


Here's my custom made Nomos Ludwig with Tangente Super 30 dial.










Here in Germany, virtually any professional watchmaker will get parts.
But in general it could be still tricky, as NOMOS usually wants to know the serial number of your watch and will only sell these parts, that are original to this referenz.
E. g. a new dial for the Ludwig is about 80 €. The Super 30 one is more like 450 €, if you got the original watch (number). Mine was an absolute lucky shot from ebay


----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## LostnITime

Nice one, Ludwig 38 emailleweiß?


----------



## Osy

LostnITime said:


> Nice one, Ludwig 38 emailleweiß?


Yes.  One of my two beautifull Nomos watches. Very pleasent piece. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## LostnITime

Took this back from watchmaker today, after being serviced.

At the same time I returned a Ludwig that was serviced two weeks ago and had +80 Sek./day AFTER Service (in only one dedicated position, were I could hear the watch ticking even in a distance of one meter... 

OK,  happes, I thought ... then I put this fresh serviced beauty on the timegrapher ...










So I need to find a new watch maker, I guess...


----------



## rationaltime

Two in a row. Maybe the watchmaker is sending you
a coded message.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## JacobC

LostnITime said:


> View attachment 15672054
> 
> 
> Took this back from watchmaker today, after being serviced.
> 
> At the same time I returned a Ludwig that was serviced two weeks ago and had +80 Sek./day AFTER Service (in only one dedicated position, were I could hear the watch ticking even in a distance of one meter...
> 
> OK,  happes, I thought ... then I put this fresh serviced beauty on the timegrapher ...
> 
> View attachment 15672066
> 
> 
> So I need to find a new watch maker, I guess...


Send it directly to Nomos. They'll sort it out.


----------



## LostnITime

JacobC said:


> Send it directly to Nomos. They'll sort it out.


But i fear the somewhat 230 € + Parts . I'll get a new balance wheel and have it chanced, as this one still has a Peseux 7001 in it.
The watchmaker now explained, that he did regulate the watch to have somehow acceptable rates on my wrist.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Haven't worn this one in a while:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Haven't worn this one in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

LostnITime said:


> But i fear the somewhat 230 € + Parts . I'll get a new balance wheel and have it chanced, as this one still has a Peseux 7001 in it.
> The watchmaker now explained, that he did regulate the watch to have somehow acceptable rates on my wrist.


Money situation- I understand. I hope it works out in round 2. However I'll leave you with something my grandpa told me 15 years ago that's still with me: "You can buy one high quality item for the same price as twenty cheap ones."

Let us know how it shakes out!


----------



## LostnITime

JacobC said:


> Money situation- I understand. I hope it works out in round 2. However I'll leave you with something my grandpa told me 15 years ago that's still with me: "You can buy one high quality item for the same price as twenty cheap ones."
> 
> Let us know how it shakes out!


Here it's: If you buy cheap, you'll buy twice. 

To be honest, I've expected to see this comment 
But I did not pay that much for that last service, and the intention of the "old school" watch maker might indeed been fixing the watch to a somehow accaptle condition in all day use at minimal costs. 
And I'am, to a certain extend, happy about that, as there are a dozen more of my watches laying on his desk 
But yes, got your point and I totally agree.
New balance wheel will be 25 $, so lets give it a try. And I will learn alot along the way, I'd be missing going the simple path


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

govdubspeedgo said:


> what strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Horween Chestnut Dublin from Strapped Watch Co (@Strappedwatchco on Instagram). Not sure if they are still making straps...the leather is the important part!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It's a Horween Chestnut Dublin from Strapped Watch Co (@Strappedwatchco on Instagram). Not sure if they are still making straps...the leather is the important part!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they seem out of business, which is a real shame.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

They were good quality at a decent price. I’m sure there are others on Etsy that use the same leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

LostnITime said:


> Here's my custom made Nomos Ludwig with Tangente Super 30 dial.
> 
> View attachment 15669508
> 
> 
> Here in Germany, virtually any professional watchmaker will get parts.
> But in general it could be still tricky, as NOMOS usually wants to know the serial number of your watch and will only sell these parts, that are original to this referenz.
> E. g. a new dial for the Ludwig is about 80 €. The Super 30 one is more like 450 €, if you got the original watch (number). Mine was an absolute lucky shot from ebay


Thanks for the response.
And congrats on the great catch by the way.. On eBay.. of all places..

Certainly wasn't aware of these customization options from NOMOS and not sure if I will ever be able to get a custom piece but will keep that in mind.

Cheers ?


----------



## Hoppyjr

deepsea03 said:


> Nomos Club Sport on Yusk Straps


Hey pal, your shots like that ^ made me weak.....


----------



## deepsea03

Hoppyjr said:


> Hey pal, your shots like that ^ made me weak.....


Now we're cooking! Congrats, Hoppy!


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Hoppyjr said:


>


Im developing an unhealthy obsession with the Neomatik! 

What a stunning piece


----------



## JLittle

oops, quoted wrong person


----------



## JLittle

Hoppyjr said:


> Hey pal, your shots like that ^ made me weak.....


Good looking watch. Your choice of strap is inspired.


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Diaboliq strap


----------



## Maddog1970

Club datum getting some air.....


----------



## Itgb

iwhelan said:


> Merry Christmas! Here's my Club 703.


This is such a great color combo. I wonder why Nomos hasn't released their newer neomatik 3001 movement with it?


----------



## Earthbound

When I first started getting interested in watches, 3 years ago, I wast at all interested in Nomos and the Bauhaus style. I went into my local AD to check out a BB36 and they carry Nomos as well. The Nomos really caught my eye in person and walked out with one. 















I always seem to be between holes with leather bands, so I purchased this bracelet through Bulang and Sons. Love the look with the watch.


----------



## LostnITime

@Earthbound : My opinion exactly 









You should take a look at the old, gold-plated movements of the Super 30 series.


----------



## Earthbound

LostnITime said:


> @Earthbound : My opinion exactly
> 
> View attachment 15712301
> 
> 
> You should take a look at the old, gold-plated movements of the Super 30 series.
> 
> View attachment 15712302


Very nice! I was really torn between the Tangente and Orion. The Tangente is a little less dressy and thus, more wearable on a regular basis for me. The Orion will eventually make into my watch box. 
I will investigate the Super 30 series. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport 42


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

Quick questions for folks in the Nomos community. 

IF you have had a Nomos watch serviced AND live in the US, what was your experience getting it serviced?

The reason I ask is that I was curious if there were any issues with local watchmakers servicing Nomos watches, given their own in house movements. I would imagine watchmakers see a fair number of ETAs and Sellitas, but what about Nomos's DUW and Alpha movements?

Or do you just send them in to Nomos directly?


----------



## iwhelan

From what I've read, Nomos supplies parts to watchmakers, so that shouldn't be too bad at least. With that said, my personal preference would be to send mine back to the factory in Deutschland because the price of service is so reasonable.


----------



## tinman143

Giving this neomatik some deserved wrist time.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TgeekB

Earthbound said:


> Very nice! I was really torn between the Tangente and Orion. The Tangente is a little less dressy and thus, more wearable on a regular basis for me. The Orion will eventually make into my watch box.
> I will investigate the Super 30 series. Thanks for sharing.


I had both and eventually sold the Orion because I hardly ever wore it. It's an awesome watch but mostly for dress. My Tangente fits my lifestyle muh better.

Question for others: do you wear your Nomos as much in the winter as summer?


----------



## Earthbound

Well I bought mine in early December, so yes I do! Never thought about the watch it in that way. Doesn’t strike me as a summer or winter watch. But now that I think of it, I don’t think of any of my watches as being seasonal. Lucky me!


----------



## BRN

TgeekB said:


> Question for others: do you wear your Nomos as much in the winter as summer?


Yes, my Club is fit for all season wear. I wear it mainly on suede during winter and switch over to textile two piece straps for summer.


----------



## TgeekB

Thanks for your answers!

For some reason, I see the Nomos watches as something worn with short sleeves in summer and not hidden under a cuff out in snow. 

I mainly wear more"robust" watches in winter, but perhaps I'm adding unnecessary protection to them. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

TgeekB said:


> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> For some reason, I see the Nomos watches as something worn with short sleeves in summer and not hidden under a cuff out in snow.
> 
> I mainly wear more"robust" watches in winter, but perhaps I'm adding unnecessary protection to them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I used to wear my Nomos to the hospital. Thing is indestructible.


----------



## TgeekB

JacobC said:


> I used to wear my Nomos to the hospital. Thing is indestructible.


There's no way I would wear my Nomos to the hospital (work). It would get beat to hel* and I love it too much!

I generally wear my Scurfa Diver 1 as it can take a beating and has a rubber strap that can easily be washed.


----------



## Harry362

My wife bought me a Nomos Orion Midnight blue last year and I was wondering if this is the same color as the Nomos Worldtimer blue. There isn't an AD in my area. Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## BRN

I just read an article about Nomos over at Fratello. The author states that we should expect a new Nomos this week. Has anyone else read any information regarding this release elsewhere? I’m curious to see what this new model could be.


----------



## yongsoo1982

BRN said:


> I just read an article about Nomos over at Fratello. The author states that we should expect a new Nomos this week. Has anyone else read any information regarding this release elsewhere? I'm curious to see what this new model could be.


I read that too an haven't been able to find anything on Fratello's nor Nomos' social media or website. I'm hoping it wasn't some repost


----------



## Baham

Harry362 said:


> My wife bought me a Nomos Orion Midnight blue last year and I was wondering if this is the same color as the Nomos Worldtimer blue. There isn't an AD in my area. Anyone know? Thanks


Having owned the World Timer my impression is that the blue used was lighter than the Midnight Bllue


----------



## jeroenk

yongsoo1982 said:


> I read that too an haven't been able to find anything on Fratello's nor Nomos' social media or website. I'm hoping it wasn't some repost


This was mentioned in the Nomos newsletter:
"The second month of 2021 is almost over-time, in other words, for something new from NOMOS Glashütte. At least we think so. Which is why we've designed, developed, built, and completed one or two things for you. We can't say any more than that for now: On February 25, make sure to visit our website or one of our social media channels!"
So we can expect something tomorrow! Curious to see what it will be

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

jeroenk said:


> This was mentioned in the Nomos newsletter:
> "The second month of 2021 is almost over-time, in other words, for something new from NOMOS Glashütte. At least we think so. Which is why we've designed, developed, built, and completed one or two things for you. We can't say any more than that for now: On February 25, make sure to visit our website or one of our social media channels!"
> So we can expect something tomorrow! Curious to see what it will be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


ah great news. something to look forward to waking up to


----------



## JacobC

yongsoo1982 said:


> ah great news. something to look forward to waking up to


So excite!


----------



## BRN

jeroenk said:


> This was mentioned in the Nomos newsletter:
> "The second month of 2021 is almost over-time, in other words, for something new from NOMOS Glashütte. At least we think so. Which is why we've designed, developed, built, and completed one or two things for you. We can't say any more than that for now: On February 25, make sure to visit our website or one of our social media channels!"
> So we can expect something tomorrow! Curious to see what it will be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks for the update.


----------



## Buramu

And here we are:








Club automatic — NOMOS Glashütte







nomos-glashuette.com





I must say I like the olive and the navy one.


----------



## SimonCK

Look nice enough but I'm a little underwhelmed. Can anyone advise why they don't have the "Neomatik" branding on the dial, is this automatic movement different to others they use?


----------



## Buramu

SimonCK said:


> Look nice enough but I'm a little underwhelmed. Can anyone advise why they don't have the "Neomatik" branding on the dial, is this automatic movement different to others they use?


Yeah, I was wondering that too, although I typically appreciate less-text-heavy dials. They have the swing system and are regulated to COSC. So they could have gone full-Rolex:

*NOMOS
Glashütte*
Neomatic
_Rotor Powered
Automatic_
Chronometer
200m​
​


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Would love to get another nomos after selling my first, if they bothered to shorten their lugs.

I've come to realise that the watches look good photographed on its own but not on wrists. Even when photographed on its own, the strap is always behind to distract from what would otherwise be a gaping hole between case and strap

I get the bahaus thing etc but not the gaping lugs 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Wahlaoeh said:


> I get the bahaus thing etc but not the gaping lugs


I don't mind the lugs. In fact I think the long lugs help make 35-38mm watches much more wearable for people used to bigger watches today.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Buramu said:


> I don't mind the lugs. In fact I think the long lugs help make 35-38mm watches much more wearable for people used to bigger watches today.


I guess to me a person buys a 38mm watch knowing fully it's gonna be at most 43 44 lug to lug, and that's perfect for a dressy watch.

With nomos I buy a 38mm getting a 48mm lug to lug.

It's a pity but I guess they are hard core in sticking to their design principles

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

An underwhelming release from Nomos. I was hoping for a Club update but with more attractive color options than what this trio offers.


----------



## iwhelan

I like the long lugs, and don't mind the "gap" that people complain about. If the lugs are too long at a given size, that size is too large for your wrist. Luckily Nomos produces their watches in a variety of sizes.


----------



## yongsoo1982

I like the colorways but at 40mm and those long lugs (I assume they haven't been shortened), I'll have to pass


----------



## Baham

SimonCK said:


> Look nice enough but I'm a little underwhelmed. Can anyone advise why they don't have the "Neomatik" branding on the dial, is this automatic movement different to others they use?


Apparently DUW5001 is their original automatic movement and not the DUW3001 Neomatik movement


----------



## smalleq

Baham said:


> Apparently DUW5001 is their original automatic movement and not the DUW3001 Neomatik movement


Yes, it's their original auto movement, Epsilon, "upgraded" with the in house Swing System.


----------



## JacobC

I really like the Olive colorway. These are handsome.


----------



## Baham

yongsoo1982 said:


> I like the colorways but at 40mm and those long lugs (I assume they haven't been shortened), I'll have to pass


Well actually the lug length does decrease as each of the Club case sizes increase.


----------



## rob9765

Baham said:


> Well actually the lug length does decrease as each of the Club case sizes increase.


Is there a good resource that lists the dimensions of Nomos watches? Specifically the lug length.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

this website lists the dimensions of all nomos watches including lug to lug









sizes nomos club - Minimatikal


Sizes of NOMOS Club watches, including diameter, thickness, lug width, and lug-to-lug. Below we have listed all size information on the NOMOS Club. Please note that the diameter, thickness and lug width are as supplied by NOMOS, while the lug-to-lug size is derived from these using image editing...




www.minimatikal.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx

For those with a sub 6.5” wrist, what Nomos Club do you own? Model number and pics preferred please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajross1117

Has anyone tried out the Sport bracelet with a Tangente 35? I'm curious if that style of bracelet is just a bit too thick for the thin 35mm case.


----------



## aalin13

829maxx said:


> For those with a sub 6.5" wrist, what Nomos Club do you own? Model number and pics preferred please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~6.5" wrist, I have the Club 703. Photo slightly distorted, as the phone camera lens is more wide angle, so it looks bigger than in person.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

829maxx said:


> For those with a sub 6.5" wrist, what Nomos Club do you own? Model number and pics preferred please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











6.5"; ref. 701


----------



## nckwvr

701, 36mm, on a grey seatbelt NATO from watchgecko. Love this combination.

I'm also contemplating getting the brown velour strap from Nomos for this one. Or perhaps another suede. What does the community recommend?

Pictures would be well appreciated! 









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr

Here another. Wrist size ~6.5 inches.









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

829maxx said:


> For those with a sub 6.5" wrist, what Nomos Club do you own? Model number and pics preferred please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have this anymore as it wore way big for my 6ish wrist, but this is the 38 Club Campus version. Looking at the regular 36 Club or Campus edition for summer, though.


----------



## usclassic

Has anyone tried this Nomos bracelet on a Club II ?


----------



## Osy

usclassic said:


> Has anyone tried this Nomos bracelet on a Club II ?
> 
> View attachment 15745601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15745602


I have it on Nomos Club Sport, and I love it. It's very comfortable and because of the small links You can adjust it very precise. It totally change the look of the watch on more sporty.









Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## usclassic

Looking for a watch for my 70th birthday last month I had some specs in mind. Hand wind, 20mm lugs, lume, good water resistance, sapphire crystal, display case back, and then went about searching and compromising with several false starts and order cancellations. Then low and behold I found a pre owned LE/100 Timesless Club II Nomos Glashütte at Topper Jewelers and Rob made me a great deal. It had just returned from service at Nomos and so I was happy as it was one of the first models from the 2016 limited release. Two colors were available limited to 100 of each and I ended up with the yellow and am very glad I did after seeing it in person. This watch has such a beautiful character and subtle pleasing design that does not come across in pictures and is somewhat mesmerizing in person. Also it offers several features other hand winders did not such as hacking seconds and 10 bar water resistance. The strap being my first experience with shell cordovan has made me a fan of the material. When the watch first arrived I put it on a Hirsch leather strap as seen in the first pictures but now have switched back to the Nomos cordovan. I hesitate to post pictures because they are so lacking but here they are anyway. Keep in mind the watch is much better looking in person.
































































This watch is a true gem and joy to behold for me.

Two color lume is also pretty cool...



















During the day the polished silver hands catch the light with high visibility and elegance. I can't say enough about the thoughtful design elements that come together in this Club II. Needless to say I am more than satisfied with this choice of a very versatile birthday watch that could easily be my one watch.


----------



## iwhelan

Beautiful watch, and thanks for sharing your story! It's a classic.


----------



## Jblaze36wv

I'm disappointed to be letting this one go. I bought it a year ago mainly with the intent of using it at the office. Then the world changed and no more office so it doesn't get the wrist time. Came here looking for some inspiration via others' pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnITime

If today - in these times - only the missing wrist time are your concern, you are a lucky man 

But really nice watch, also nice pairing with the brown band!


----------



## Jblaze36wv

LostnITime said:


> If today - in these times - only the missing wrist time are your concern, you are a lucky man
> 
> But really nice watch, also nice pairing with the brown band!


Thank you. Can't deny being very fortunate, especially in these times. Being healthy alone is worth a lot these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Jblaze36wv said:


> I'm disappointed to be letting this one go. I bought it a year ago mainly with the intent of using it at the office. Then the world changed and no more office so it doesn't get the wrist time. Came here looking for some inspiration via others' pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it is a nice picture and handy drilled lugs but letting it go?? Boredom maybe leads to regret. Wait another month or two to be sure........and you can wear it around the house and to market...... ?


----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## tinman143

Are there any US watchmakers that specializes in Nomos servicing? The cost of shipping to Germany and wait time makes me hesitant. TIA


----------



## StufflerMike

tinman143 said:


> Are there any US watchmakers that specializes in Nomos servicing? The cost of shipping to Germany and wait time makes me hesitant. TIA


There's a NOMOS office in NYC.


----------



## Baham

tinman143 said:


> Are there any US watchmakers that specializes in Nomos servicing? The cost of shipping to Germany and wait time makes me hesitant. TIA


Nomos NYC
347 W. 36th St., Suite 904
New York NY 10018


----------



## Classicred900

Would love some advice on my new Minimatik. Bought from a grey market dealer but came with a stamped warranty card. Watch is in beautiful shape except for this small flaw in the concentric rings of the seconds dial. It disappears in some lights, and looks like something is stuck on the dial in others. Really hard to get a picture of how it looks in person.

Am I overreacting? Should I return it (I got a great price) or try to have it serviced by Nomos?

It's also running about 30 seconds fast after having set it 2 hours ago, but I also haven't given it much time to "settle"...


----------



## JacobC

Classicred900 said:


> Would love some advice on my new Minimatik. Bought from a grey market dealer but came with a stamped warranty card. Watch is in beautiful shape except for this small flaw in the concentric rings of the seconds dial. It disappears in some lights, and looks like something is stuck on the dial in others. Really hard to get a picture of how it looks in person.
> 
> Am I overreacting? Should I return it (I got a great price) or try to have it serviced by Nomos?
> 
> It's also running about 30 seconds fast after having set it 2 hours ago, but I also haven't given it much time to "settle"...
> 
> View attachment 15843331


Looks like dust. Give the crystal a few sharp flicks of your finger and it should pop to the bottom of the dial.

15 seconds an hour is +6 minutes per day. Might be magnetized. Might be a movement issue. Definitely needs a look by Nomos.


----------



## Dufresne

Classicred900 said:


> Would love some advice on my new Minimatik. Bought from a grey market dealer but came with a stamped warranty card. Watch is in beautiful shape except for this small flaw in the concentric rings of the seconds dial. It disappears in some lights, and looks like something is stuck on the dial in others. Really hard to get a picture of how it looks in person.
> 
> Am I overreacting? Should I return it (I got a great price) or try to have it serviced by Nomos?
> 
> It's also running about 30 seconds fast after having set it 2 hours ago, but I also haven't given it much time to "settle"...
> 
> View attachment 15843331


Have to ask...did you fully wind the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classicred900

I topped it up but figured it was pretty wound having just shipped - until it stopped after a few hours. I’ll have to re-check its accuracy the first time I wear it. I was holding off because of the dial but might just go for it.


----------



## neminat

tinman143 said:


> Are there any US watchmakers that specializes in Nomos servicing? The cost of shipping to Germany and wait time makes me hesitant. TIA


I literally just sent mine to the NYC office three days ago. I am def not too excited about that delay between me to NYC to Germany and back. They offered to send me a label for shipping to them (NYC) and back for about $36.

I would love to hear other people's experience with a US based authorized repair, but when i consider the price for Nomos themselves to do it, i really wanted them to do it. No one will know those watches better than them. Its all they see but that timeframe is definitely lengthy!


----------



## tinman143

neminat said:


> I literally just sent mine to the NYC office three days ago. I am def not too excited about that delay between me to NYC to Germany and back. They offered to send me a label for shipping to them (NYC) and back for about $36.
> 
> I would love to hear other people's experience with a US based authorized repair, but when i consider the price for Nomos themselves to do it, i really wanted them to do it. No one will know those watches better than them. Its all they see but that timeframe is definitely lengthy!


Do you have an email/number to contact from that center? $36 isn't too terrible I suppose.


----------



## Baham

tinman143 said:


> Do you have an email/number to contact from that center? $36 isn't too terrible I suppose.


[email protected]


----------



## tinman143

Thanks @Baham


----------



## Baham

tinman143 said:


> Thanks @Baham


The fellow running the office, at least pre-P, is named Marc Ribelis


----------



## Maddog1970

Wearing this today...been a while...


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Maddog1970 said:


> Wearing this today...been a while...


It's a Club kinda day.


----------



## HamnJam

Club Campus Neomatik!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> It's a Club kinda day.
> View attachment 15847492


Such a good looking watch on straps of that similar color.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

JLittle said:


> Such a good looking watch on straps of that similar color.


I love it. I've picked up that color in a few different materials now.


----------



## Ken123

I see Nomos has released two updates to the Neomatik 41:








I think both are stunning and someday I may go for the midnight one. The date indicator is clever and the splash of color is so cool.









Watches and Wonders — NOMOS Glashütte







nomos-glashuette.com


----------



## johncomer

Ken123 said:


> I see Nomos has released two updates to the Neomatik 41:
> View attachment 15849129
> 
> I think both are stunning and someday I may go for the midnight one. The date indicator is clever and the splash of color is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches and Wonders — NOMOS Glashütte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nomos-glashuette.com


That midnight Neomatik is very tempting.


----------



## RomanSun

Does anyone wear their nomos in warm / humid countries in summer? If so, do they stain your shirt (assuming you wear it with a suit) and / or does the leather strap easily deteriorate?


----------



## HamnJam

RomanSun said:


> Does anyone wear their nomos in warm / humid countries in summer? If so, do they stain your shirt (assuming you wear it with a suit) and / or does the leather strap easily deteriorate?


Are you referring to their shell cordovan strap? They do mention that it might stain but I haven't experienced that for myself.

The shell cordovan strap on my club started to look pretty worn out by the time I flipped it which was around 2 years. I don't think leather straps last very long if you wear it daily in warm weather. I usually try to let my leather straps rest between wears much like my shoes.

Maybe someone should make cedar watch strap trees.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomanSun

HamnJam said:


> Are you referring to their shell cordovan strap? They do mention that it might stain but I haven't experienced that for myself.
> 
> The shell cordovan strap on my club started to look pretty worn out by the time I flipped it which was around 2 years. I don't think leather straps last very long if you wear it daily in warm weather. I usually try to let my leather straps rest between wears much like my shoes.
> 
> Maybe someone should make cedar watch strap trees.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, that one. I don't mind changing it more often, even once a year, but I don't want it to ruin my shirts. I've had bad experiences with leather straps (I have to specify with cheaper ones however), during summer and I'd like to avoid that


----------



## HamnJam

RomanSun said:


> Yes, that one. I don't mind changing it more often, even once a year, but I don't want it to ruin my shirts. I've had bad experiences with leather straps (I have to specify with cheaper ones however), during summer and I'd like to avoid that


Staining. I've had chromexcel leather strap leave some colour on shirts.

Haven't experienced it with shell cordovan but nomos does warn against that being a possibility.

For your reference, I have had shell cordovan from Shinki and horween tanneries.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

I really like how the new Metro 41 and Tangente 41 with circular date update look! I'm just a bit concerned at how big they'd wear. Will have to check in person. I have a Metro Neomatik 35 and Tangente 35 and I don't think I could pull off a 41 in either of those.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

kplam said:


> I really like how the new Metro 41 and Tangente 41 with circular date update look! I'm just a bit concerned at how big they'd wear. Will have to check in person. I have a Metro Neomatik 35 and Tangente 35 and I don't think I could pull off a 41 in either of those.


Unfortunately I'm 99% they wouldn't work for me either. It's a bummer because they look great. It seems people have wanted bigger models from them for a while, but I hope they keep playing to their strength in mid-/classically sized models going forward.


----------



## HamnJam

I agree, there are lot 39+mm offerings from nomos which I would love to see in their sub 37mm watches 

I wonder if their date, world timer, GMT complications require wider cases. 

It could also be for aesthetic reasons. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Are the domed sapphire crystals in the metro models single or double? My guess is the latter but wanted to get opinions. Thanks


----------



## Gargamel35

I never liked Nomos (not really a good way to start this post, but bear with me). I thought it's interesting online, but boring and bland when looking at it in the boutique with bunch of other offerings around it. But time went on and more i look at it's offerings, more i like it. I came to the point, where i "need" a casual dress watch. I won't wear it in a lot of formal gatherings, but will wear it a lot in other days where i dress casual/jeans,...i really like dress watches with casual straps.

So naturally looking for a causal dress watch brings me back to Nomos. I narrowed my search in three watches and maybe you can give me some feedback about them and which one to choose. 
My wrist is 17cm (6,7 inches) so i think all three would fit good.

Nomos Orion 38.

White dial, versatile, a bit of fun with blue hands and gold indexes. Maybe a bit hard to dress down and use it anywhere. I maybe like a date version a bit more (less dressy).



















Orion 38 with date










Orion 38 Silvercut:
Silvercut dial looks interesting. It's versatile to use it anywhere (the same as white dial), but adds a bit of character. I read silvercut dials are hard to read and are a lot darker in real world which is something i wouldn't like.




























Nomos Zurich (801)

I found this one by accident. I thought all Zurich models were worldtimers, not dress watches. It's a very plain looking dress watch but i find it great. It's a bit more substantial then Orion, it can be easily dressed up or down with different straps. I like a version without date a bit more.


----------



## Osy

I think You should try it first. All 3 are great watches, but because of long lugs and very narrow bezel they wear larger on the wrist. I personaly would go for Orion but 35mm (I have 6.75 inch wrist). Try it first and then get what You like the most. This is my Ludwg 38 enamel white on a 6.75 inch wrist.









Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Osy

HamnJam said:


> I wonder if their date, world timer, GMT complications require wider cases.


The big date ring is in the edge of the mechanism (in Nomos they like to have the date window at the total edge of the dial) that's why the cases are bigger. For example DUW6101
















Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Osy said:


> The big date ring is in the edge of the mechanism (in Nomos they like to have the date window at the total edge of the dial) that's why the cases are bigger. For example DUW6101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


This lets them keep the thin movements they're known for, but I hope they find a way to scale it down for other case sizes. Probably wouldn't ever work for their traditional 35mm models, but maybe 37-38?


----------



## DC guy

Hi all, since we are talking about movements, I am hoping someone can answer this for me. I am interested in picking up a Nomos Tetra 406 with the exhibition caseback to gaze at that gorgeous Alpha movement which I saw in a boutique long before the pandemic. The one I saw was all steel / silver in color, like the movement in the posts above.
However, I've seen a few Tetra's on eBay that show a gold colored movement through the caseback. For example, this one:








Nomos Tetra Manual Wind Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nomos Tetra Manual Wind Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




That one is apparently from 2019.
Question 1: is this a real Alpha movement? At first when I saw one of these gold movements I thought it must be fake, because it looks so much worse (to my eye) than the all steel. But now I've seen like 3 online where the rest of the watch and kit look real.
Question 2: if I buy a new Tetra from a dealer, am I going to get one with this gold movement? I haven't visited an AD in person lately, and the online sellers I've contacted said they don't have the watch in stock - they would have to source it over a period of weeks from an AD. I don't want to commit to buying something that ends up not being what I want!


----------



## ForestSpirit

Before they started using the Alpha, they put the Peseux 7001 in their watches. I believe that’s what you’re looking at. Not sure when they made the transition, though.


----------



## kyle1234c

DC guy said:


> Hi all, since we are talking about movements, I am hoping someone can answer this for me. I am interested in picking up a Nomos Tetra 406 with the exhibition caseback to gaze at that gorgeous Alpha movement which I saw in a boutique long before the pandemic. The one I saw was all steel / silver in color, like the movement in the posts above.
> However, I've seen a few Tetra's on eBay that show a gold colored movement through the caseback. For example, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Tetra Manual Wind Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nomos Tetra Manual Wind Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is apparently from 2019.
> Question 1: is this a real Alpha movement? At first when I saw one of these gold movements I thought it must be fake, because it looks so much worse (to my eye) than the all steel. But now I've seen like 3 online where the rest of the watch and kit look real.
> Question 2: if I buy a new Tetra from a dealer, am I going to get one with this gold movement? I haven't visited an AD in person lately, and the online sellers I've contacted said they don't have the watch in stock - they would have to source it over a period of weeks from an AD. I don't want to commit to buying something that ends up not being what I want!


Interesting. This must be new old stock as I don't believe nomos have been putting these movements in their watches for well over a decade. This is not the alpha movement and in my opinion you absolutely want the alpha movement. Ordering one from new should give you the alpha. Nice watch by the way.


----------



## smalleq

kyle1234c said:


> Interesting. This must be new old stock as I don't believe nomos have been putting these movements in their watches for well over a decade. This is not the alpha movement and in my opinion you absolutely want the alpha movement. Ordering one from new should give you the alpha. Nice watch by the way.


I wouldn't say getting the Alpha movement is a must overall, but at the BIN price of that watch, you could come close to sourcing a brand new Alpha based one.

At the right price, I'd happily by a peseux based Nomos, but it would need to be closer to the starting bid price.


----------



## smalleq

Picked up the blue NomosxCoolHunting this week. Kind of want the Yellow one as well...you know, because you really need blue + yellow to make green...


----------



## kyle1234c

smalleq said:


> I wouldn't say getting the Alpha movement is a must overall, but at the BIN price of that watch, you could come close to sourcing a brand new Alpha based one.
> 
> At the right price, I'd happily by a peseux based Nomos, but it would need to be closer to the starting bid price.


Fair play, I just find the alpha an infinitely more beautiful movement. I still stare through the case back of my Ludwig regularly.


----------



## weisscomposer

smalleq said:


> Picked up the blue NomosxCoolHunting this week. Kind of want the Yellow one as well...you know, because you really need blue + yellow to make green...


Congrats! I'd also love to pick up a yellow one, but this series is so scarce that you have to have perfect timing to catch one when it does come up for sale. I saw a purple one on C24 for about double the original MRSP and it sold instantly.


----------



## StufflerMike

Just wanted to share what I posted on IG


----------



## RomanSun

has anyone tried a metal bracelet by nomos? How is it? And how does it look on an Orion?


----------



## cordi7

I would not put a bracelet on a dress piece like Orion - but that's me and my totally subjective view


----------



## RomanSun

cordi7 said:


> I would not put a bracelet on a dress piece like Orion - but that's me and my totally subjective view


I totally agree! Unfortunately I live in a relatively hot/humid city in summer, and for a couple of months per year I can't wear leather straps. (I mean, I could but they would be ruined, and could stain my shirt as well...)


----------



## cordi7

RomanSun said:


> I totally agree! Unfortunately I live in a relatively hot/humid city in summer, and for a couple of months per year I can't wear leather straps. (I mean, I could but they would be ruined, and could stain my shirt as well...)


Check out Hirsch Performance straps, they got grooved rubber underneath and can have leather on the outside, they make them in sizes as of 18 mm onwards.
I got one and it's one of the most comfortable watch straps ever, alternatively get a custom made strap with rubber / zermatt leather underside - works great as well.


----------



## smalleq

weisscomposer said:


> Congrats! I'd also love to pick up a yellow one, but this series is so scarce that you have to have perfect timing to catch one when it does come up for sale. I saw a purple one on C24 for about double the original MRSP and it sold instantly.


Yeah, I saw that one as well. The purple one is probably the most sought after, so it's not surprising. The blue one popped up on Reddit under retail and sat there for a few days before I noticed it. I missed it on Watchrecon initially because the pictures didn't show up. I'm not sure if the blue would sell over retail like the purple one would, as its so similar to a bunch of other blue Clubs, but now that I've seen it in person, it really does seem cool.


----------



## iwhelan

Very nice photos, and great choices of dial colors. I quite like the Tetra, especially because of the lug design which looks subtly art deco to me.



StufflerMike said:


> Just wanted to share what I posted on IG
> 
> View attachment 15888863


----------



## projekt-h

Any word on when the Future Orange Club Campus is supposed to be rolling out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

projekt-h said:


> Any word on when the Future Orange Club Campus is supposed to be rolling out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reference 729 is already available: €1200 in the NOMOS online shop.


----------



## projekt-h

StufflerMike said:


> Reference 729 is already available: €1200 in the NOMOS online shop.


Looking for the 710, which is now saying 2 months delivery time on Nomos' site... was hoping to see them popping up at ADs stateside to get a better look at it, but I haven't found anything yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

StufflerMike said:


> Just wanted to share what I posted on IG
> 
> View attachment 15888863


I'm so tempted to collect Tetras. The color options are fantastic, and it's such a light and comfortable watch.


----------



## weisscomposer

projekt-h said:


> Looking for the 710, which is now saying 2 months delivery time on Nomos' site... was hoping to see them popping up at ADs stateside to get a better look at it, but I haven't found anything yet.


I'm also somewhat curious to see this in person. Since the Cool Hunting limited edition watches sold out instantly and are difficult to find, it looks like this orange dial might be Nomos' only accessible "fun summer" color watch for a while.


----------



## smalleq

weisscomposer said:


> I'm also somewhat curious to see this in person. Since the Cool Hunting limited edition watches sold out instantly and are difficult to find, it looks like this orange dial might be Nomos' only accessible "fun summer" color watch for a while.


If you're patient, the Aqua Neomatik Clubs pop up for decent prices somewhat often. There is a Signalrot on ebay right now for just under $2k.


----------



## fiskadoro

Hello. Here is a photo of my Minimatik for no other reason than it's lovely.


----------



## Qayyum

Hello everybody. I am considering acquiring a nomos tetra 27. I hesitate between the duo and the carat. If anyone has either, a few pictures would be nice. I know the measurement is quite feminine, but I like small watches, and wear a reverso classic and a 33 round watch without any problem. Thank you.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Qayyum said:


> Hello everybody. I am considering acquiring a nomos tetra 27. I hesitate between the duo and the carat. If anyone has either, a few pictures would be nice. I know the measurement is quite feminine, but I like small watches, and wear a reverso classic and a 33 round watch without any problem. Thank you.


Here's my Tetra 27 Duo on my round 6.75" wrist. I love the size! I think it's classic rather than feminine.

*But* for some reason the Bonklip bracelet in my photo gives it a slightly feminine, Tank Francaise vibe to me. I'll try to get a photo on a strap to show a more unisex perspective.


----------



## Qayyum

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> Here's my Tetra 27 Duo on my round 6.75" wrist. I love the size! I think it's classic rather than feminine.
> 
> *But* for some reason the Bonklip bracelet in my photo gives it a slightly feminine, Tank Francaise vibe to me. I'll try to get a photo on a strap to show a more unisex perspective.
> 
> View attachment 15921223


Thank you. I like this.
The strap is fine.
I thought about ordering the nomos metal strap with it. Does the dial look more cream than white?


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Qayyum said:


> Thank you. I like this.
> The strap is fine.
> I thought about ordering the nomos metal strap with it. Does the dial look more cream than white?
> View attachment 15921292


I actually ordered that Nomos bracelet! The only less than stellar thing about my purchase through the Nomos website is that even though I gave them my wrist measurement, the bracelet they sent me is a little short for me given the very short lug to lug length of the Tetra 27. So definitely take a look at the "strap finder" app on their website and consider giving them a larger wrist measurement if you fall between sizes. I wasn't too bummed because I can still use the bracelet on my much longer Club 701.

Do you happen to have (or have seen) any other Nomos model with what they describe as a "silver"dial? I'd say it's the same as my Club. It's hard to describe the color because it's pretty dynamic. It's a little warm but not too warm. More off-white than cream, but definitely not a pure white.


----------



## Qayyum

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> I actually ordered that Nomos bracelet! The only less than stellar thing about my purchase through the Nomos website is that even though I gave them my wrist measurement, the bracelet they sent me is a little short for me given the very short lug to lug length of the Tetra 27. So definitely take a look at the "strap finder" app on their website and consider giving them a larger wrist measurement if you fall between sizes. I wasn't too bummed because I can still use the bracelet on my much longer Club 701.
> 
> Do you happen to have (or have seen) any other Nomos model with what they describe as a "silver"dial? I'd say it's the same as my Club. It's hard to describe the color because it's pretty dynamic. It's a little warm but not too warm. More off-white than cream, but definitely not a pure white.


for the bracelet, I was thinking of ordering a size S. My wrist is 16.5cm (6.5 ") What size are you? I don't have any nomos, but I will be looking for the silver dial.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Qayyum said:


> for the bracelet, I was thinking of ordering a size S. My wrist is 16.5cm (6.5 ") What size are you? I don't have any nomos, but I will be looking for the silver dial.


~17cm and they sent me a small. So I think you'll be fine!


----------



## Qayyum

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> ~17cm and they sent me a small. So I think you'll be fine!


thank you for the details


----------



## Rmfn33

Hey Guys! new Nomos member here. I purchased the Club Navy limited to 175 that came out a little earlier this year and love it.. but Im usually a bracelet guy.. thinking about getting the nomos bracelet. Any opinions? ive heard some good things so far


----------



## mrplow25

Rmfn33 said:


> Hey Guys! new Nomos member here. I purchased the Club Navy limited to 175 that came out a little earlier this year and love it.. but Im usually a bracelet guy.. thinking about getting the nomos bracelet. Any opinions? ive heard some good things so far


I personally don't have one but I tried it on at an AD and it's quite comfortable. I personally didn't like the looks of it so I got a Staib Mesh for my Tangente instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Rmfn33 said:


> Hey Guys! new Nomos member here. I purchased the Club Navy limited to 175 that came out a little earlier this year and love it.. but Im usually a bracelet guy.. thinking about getting the nomos bracelet. Any opinions? ive heard some good things so far


Which bracelet? The sports bracelet or the adjustable length? I have the latter and like it but don't quite love it. It's comfortable but not necessarily more comfortable than your average mesh band.


----------



## imxjustin

I work from home, I rarely dress up, and I have two Seiko divers. I want a dress watch like the Nomos Orion or Tangente, but not sure if I should get a more casual model like the Club. What should I get?

I tried on the Tangente Neomatik 39 Midnight Blue, and I really like how its larger case wears on the wrist, despite my small 6.25 inch wrists. I also tried on a Club Campus Neomatik, and I did not enjoy the case and wearing experience as much as I enjoyed the Tangente's. Is the Tangente too formal to wear casually if I rarely dress up in a shirt and tie? Is it casual enough to wear in a smart, dressed-up shirt and shorts outfit?


----------



## ForestSpirit

imxjustin said:


> I work from home, I rarely dress up, and I have two Seiko divers. I want a dress watch like the Nomos Orion or Tangente, but not sure if I should get a more casual model like the Club. What should I get?
> 
> I tried on the Tangente Neomatik 39 Midnight Blue, and I really like how its larger case wears on the wrist, despite my small 6.25 inch wrists. I also tried on a Club Campus Neomatik, and I did not enjoy the case and wearing experience as much as I enjoyed the Tangente's. Is the Tangente too formal to wear casually if I rarely dress up in a shirt and tie? Is it casual enough to wear in a smart, dressed-up shirt and shorts outfit?


I wear my grey dial Orion 38mm very casually all the time. And I imagine a Tangente could be even easier to dress down. Sure, Nomos wouldn't be my first choice to complement a sleeveless Pantera tee and camo cargo shorts. But jeans and a simple t shirt, no problem.


----------



## smalleq

Sometimes I'll forget about wearing this one for a bit, but dang if it isn't an underrated summer watch.


----------



## FFabian

Can someone explain to me what went wrong at Nomos that they suddenly switched to Date windows at 3 instead of 6. One thing Nomos was known for was great symmetrical dials and now this.


----------



## smalleq

FFabian said:


> Can someone explain to me what went wrong at Nomos that they suddenly switched to Date windows at 3 instead of 6. One thing Nomos was known for was great symmetrical dials and now this.


They just decided to change it up, for new models because they thought it was better? On the Tangente Sport, the depth rating is in the location of where the date would be. I guess they felt that was better, but maybe it was a way to differentiate between the old movements with date and the new movements with date. I'm pretty indifferent about it and actually think it looks better on the Orion that way.


----------



## weisscomposer

FFabian said:


> Can someone explain to me what went wrong at Nomos that they suddenly switched to Date windows at 3 instead of 6.


I'm not sure I agree that they've predominently switched to dates at 3:00. Looking through their family catalogue, I see:


Ahoi: Date at 6:00
Autobahn: Date at 6:00
Club: Date at 6:00
Lambda: No date option
Ludwig: Date at 3:00, 4:00, or 6:00, depending on the reference
Lux: No date option
Metro: Date at 6:00 or around the dial edge, depending on the reference
Minimatik: No date option
Orion: Date at 3:00 or 6:00, depending on the reference
Tangente: Date at 3:00, 6:00, or around the dial edge, depending on the reference
Tangomat: Date at 3:00 or 6:00, depending on the reference
Tetra: No date option
Zurich: Date at 3:00 or 6:00, depending on the reference

So we've got the following:


Date window at 6:00: 9 model families
Date window at 3:00: 5 model families
Date around the dial edge: 2 model families
Date window at 4:00: 1 model family

Of course, this only takes into account the non-special edition models which are currently available new. It also doesn't take into consideration the release date of each reference. Perhaps someone can track down the release year for each specific reference with a date to see if the newer releases skew more towards 3:00 than 6:00...


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

weisscomposer said:


> I'm not sure I agree that they've predominently switched to dates at 3:00&#8230;Of course, this only takes into account the non-special edition models which are currently available new. It also doesn't take into consideration the release date of each reference. Perhaps someone can track down the release year for each specific reference with a date to see if the newer releases skew more towards 3:00 than 6:00...


Given that their newest movements are using the outer date ring, I doubt Nomos is really throwing out dial symmetry and otherwise trending toward 3 o'clock dates.


----------



## FFabian

weisscomposer said:


> Of course, this only takes into account the non-special edition models which are currently available new. It also doesn't take into consideration the release date of each reference. Perhaps someone can track down the release year for each specific reference with a date to see if the newer releases skew more towards 3:00 than 6:00...


Thanks for the detailed post you made. Very interesting overview. It has been a few years since I took a closer look at Nomos product line. I couldnt remember there being many or perhaps any watches at all that had the date on 3 before 2015. Perhaps I'm misremembering things.
I would guess it could be a technical issue with their new Neomatic movements. All in all I'm a bit disappointed. I have a thing for symmetric dials - something Nomos always did really well. So the date issue grates with me.


----------



## Whileinthestates

Is this genuine? And if so, what's the reference?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

looks fake to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salgud

FFabian said:


> Can someone explain to me what went wrong at Nomos that they suddenly switched to Date windows at 3 instead of 6. One thing Nomos was known for was great symmetrical dials and now this.


I don't see that they've done anything wrong, maybe they decided to cater more to a more diverse market, people like me who prefer balance over symmetry. I find it far more interesting. 




  








Nomos Tangente Gangreserve (172)




__
Salgud


__
Mar 18, 2021




37C5E7D7-25B6-4B06-A261-58219E8AC6E5.jpeg


----------



## StufflerMike

Whileinthestates said:


> Is this genuine? And if so, what's the reference?


Nope. Bad fake of NOMOS' "Doctors without borders" model. $258 ?


----------



## VisualUparmored

Man, what I would give for a day date Nomos. I'm wondering how the day would be situated into the dial though, maybe something like the Tangomat GMT?


----------



## VisualUparmored

Just saw that Nomos released this 125 piece limited run of the Tangente, already sold out on their site. Of note is the custom case back, gold hammer and chisel at the 6 o'clock position, and Rüschenbeck 'R' on the crown.

The blurb from their store:
Tangente Glück auf, a special model for our German retailer Juwelier Rüschenbeck, is a very fine tribute: The traditional greeting between miners "Glück auf!" finds its roots in the Ore Mountains region, where NOMOS Glashütte also comes from, and refers to the long tradition of mining in the Ruhr area-the home of the Rüschenbeck family business. And that's why 125 pieces of this limited-edition model are exclusively available at Juwelier Rüschenbeck and here in the NOMOS Store.


----------



## StufflerMike

VisualUparmored said:


> Just saw that Nomos released this 125 piece limited run of the Tangente, already sold out on their site. Of note is the custom case back, gold hammer and chisel at the 6 o'clock position, and Rüschenbeck 'R' on the crown.
> 
> The blurb from their store:
> Tangente Glück auf, a special model for our German retailer Juwelier Rüschenbeck, is a very fine tribute: The traditional greeting between miners "Glück auf!" finds its roots in the Ore Mountains region, where NOMOS Glashütte also comes from, and refers to the long tradition of mining in the Ruhr area-the home of the Rüschenbeck family business. And that's why 125 pieces of this limited-edition model are exclusively available at Juwelier Rüschenbeck and here in the NOMOS Store.


Was in Glashütte last Wednesday/Thursday to visit some manufacturers. The black „Glück Auf" was still available in the „Nomos Kaufhaus".


----------



## nckwvr

With some flecto 









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

nckwvr said:


> With some flecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Looks great. Wrist size?


----------



## nckwvr

john_marston said:


> Looks great. Wrist size?


Cheers! 6,5" ish! Picture angle makes it look slightly larger I guess.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjl

Orion Neomatik 41 model 363: Folks does anyone have experience with the accuracy of these new models, which I understand are several years old? I'm looking at buying the model with the blue face and date (I am a fan of watches with dates). I currently own a Ludwig manual, which I've had for about 5-6 years. In my opinion it doesn't keep the best time in that it seems to gain about a minute per week. Does anyone know if the new Neomatiks are more accurate than say the older model Ludwig's? Thanks in advance.


----------



## StrangeQuark

rjl said:


> Orion Neomatik 41 model 363: Folks does anyone have experience with the accuracy of these new models, which I understand are several years old? I'm looking at buying the model with the blue face and date (I am a fan of watches with dates). I currently own a Ludwig manual, which I've had for about 5-6 years. In my opinion it doesn't keep the best time in that it seems to gain about a minute per week. Does anyone know if the new Neomatiks are more accurate than say the older model Ludwig's? Thanks in advance.


I've got a Tangente Update that has the same movement (6101). What I can tell you is that Nomos' stated tolerance is "one to two minutes per week" (look under "how exact is my watch" on this page: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/on-our-watches/faq). I confirmed this when I contacted Nomos about my new watch gaining 15 seconds per day and they said it was within their specifications (which allows up to 17 spd). I was very disappointed in this and I don't think it reflects well on the brand, especially for what is supposed to be one of their best movements. My watch varies pretty wildly and some days might be either up or behind by 10 or 15 seconds, but over the course of a week of wearing it 3 - 4 days per week and sitting in the box on the other days, it averages about +/- 5 seconds per WEEK. I wish it were more consistent, but I guess I'm OK with it at this point. If it gets behind, I can always put it on my watch winder where it will gain 5 seconds per HOUR until it's caught up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## rjl

StrangeQuark said:


> I've got a Tangente Update that has the same movement (6101). What I can tell you is that Nomos' stated tolerance is "one to two minutes per week" (look under "how exact is my watch" on this page: All about NOMOS watches | NOMOS Glashütte). I confirmed this when I contacted Nomos about my new watch gaining 15 seconds per day and they said it was within their specifications (which allows up to 17 spd). I was very disappointed in this and I don't think it reflects well on the brand, especially for what is supposed to be one of their best movements. My watch varies pretty wildly and some days might be either up or behind by 10 or 15 seconds, but over the course of a week of wearing it 3 - 4 days per week and sitting in the box on the other days, it averages about +/- 5 seconds per WEEK. I wish it were more consistent, but I guess I'm OK with it at this point. If it gets behind, I can always put it on my watch winder where it will gain 5 seconds per HOUR until it's caught up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Thanks for the insightful response and the link. I think I'm going to move forward with the Orion in blue. Fingers crossed


----------



## Thedams

Excited to be a soon member of the Nomos owner’s club 
Club Campus 38 Night on the way 👍

I can‘t wait for my first manual winding watch…

Wrist shots to follow soon.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Thedams said:


> Excited to be a soon member of the Nomos owner's club
> Club Campus 38 Night on the way ?
> 
> I can't wait for my first manual winding watch&#8230;
> 
> Wrist shots to follow soon.


Congrats! The Club is such a great design.


----------



## monsters

Recently got back into nomos after a few years off the bandwagon. The hype from Hodinkee and W&W definitely seems to have slowed down on the brand these past few years (probably for the better, so the brand is a bit more understated).

Anyways, what developments has Nomos been working on recently, any new models or calibers being teased?


----------



## a.watch.in.the.hand

NWA! Just arrived. Club Campus 729 - 38.5mm in future orange. Absolutely loving it so far. It serves as the "whimsical" piece in my collection, and boy is it. The orange, the reverse California dial, the funky subdial - it's all great. First Nomos and I'm in love!


----------



## rjl

VisualUparmored said:


> Man, what I would give for a day date Nomos. I'm wondering how the day would be situated into the dial though, maybe something like the Tangomat GMT?
> 
> View attachment 15992344


Day Date or annual Calendar would be fantastic on Nomos. To your point I have no idea how they would fit in, but on the larger faces like Orion, there is room. What a great idea!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I had the Zurich timezone a while ago but ended up selling it - and kind of regret sometimes.

Never cared about the Club, but seeing the specs of Neomatik sold me to it. I mean, an automatic watch with an original design and colors that I can dive with (200M WR) under 9,3mm? That's so cool.

So I bought the Club Neomatik 740 and I liked it a lot. The colors are really strong and fun, lume is good and proportions are on point. Overall, it is a very fun and original sports watch to me.

I just need a blue strap now, preferably a waterproof one.


----------



## SimonCK

ChronoTraveler - that's a great looking Nomos, thanks for posting it. I agree the specs are very good and I am very tempted by the dark blue 741 model. A couple of questions please:
Does it have a screw down crown? And what size wrist do you have please?


----------



## cremebrulee

I bought the club campus 38 night, but I am deciding I want to sell it. I want a model with one of their more in house DUW movements in the future. I just like the idea of it being fully(or close to) in house. The Alpha seems like it could eventually be discontinued in favor of the DUW equivalent.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

SimonCK said:


> ChronoTraveler - that's a great looking Nomos, thanks for posting it. I agree the specs are very good and I am very tempted by the dark blue 741 model. A couple of questions please:
> Does it have a screw down crown? And what size wrist do you have please?


Thanks man! No screw down crown, just push-pull. It's very easy to handle, by the way, as it's relatively large.

My wrist is 16,5cm (6cm on top) and the watch measures 48,8mm lug to lug. Really long lugs, as with all Nomos.


----------



## Thedams

Just got my Club Campus 38 back from my watch guy... just checked the WR and regulated it.

I just love that watch ! My first hand wound and in-house (well, almost) movement.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Forgot to talk about the lume, which is quite decent in my opinion. Very visible and long-lasting.


----------



## Ursus

Not sure if I can/should post this here, but here's a video with a detailed tour of the NOMOS Manufacture in Glashutte. Both at production hall and also the chronometrie. If you like NOMOS, this is pretty neat imho 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salgud

Thanks bet much for this, I can’t get enough Nomos information.


----------



## njhinde

Ursus said:


> Not sure if I can/should post this here, but here's a video with a detailed tour of the NOMOS Manufacture in Glashutte. Both at production hall and also the chronometrie. If you like NOMOS, this is pretty neat imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, as I probably wouldn't have seen it otherwise. 
Although some Nomos models may appear quite expensive at first glance, this video highlighting the "true" in-house manufacturing process underlines why they really are absolutely great value for money.


----------



## rjl

Ursus said:


> Not sure if I can/should post this here, but here's a video with a detailed tour of the NOMOS Manufacture in Glashutte. Both at production hall and also the chronometrie. If you like NOMOS, this is pretty neat imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great video, thanks for sharing. Did you happen to ask them about new products in development....like maybe an annual or perpetual calendar


----------



## smalleq

I'm in the market for a light/white dial watch that would be fun to wear on a wide variety of straps. My first idea/attempt was a Nomos Metro Update. I had tried one on when I was in NYC a month back. Didn't seem too obscenely huge to me at that time. Was looking for one to pop up for the right price and one did, so I went for it. Not sure what I was thinking when I tried it on the first time, but its definitely huge (at least for me).

It actually wears okay, because even despite it's 40.5mm all dial design, the lug to lug length is basically the same as my Santos and A384. I'm a big believer in lug to lug length being generally a more important dimensional aspect over diameter of how a watch works on one's wrist, but there are certainly limits to that approach. Regardless, price was right and I can return it, so it was fun to find out first hand. The Santos is a big watch, but between the all dial design and the light vs dark dial, its amazing how much bigger the Metro wears.

I think a Nomos is still the likely route for this, but at this point, its probably between a 38.5mm Metro (either Neomatik or Manual) and the white dialed Ahoi Neomatik.

A few pics for reference:


----------



## Ursus

rjl said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing. Did you happen to ask them about new products in development....like maybe an annual or perpetual calendar


Thanks! I asked but as you can imagine, no definitive answer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Weltzeit owners, does anyone else have problems with triggering a time change just during normal wear? The button seems to occasionally get pressed against the back of my hand, advancing the time, which can be frustrating.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrangeQuark

Wow - that's a gorgeous watch. I don't have one, but it's on my list. I can see how the inadvertent button-pushing could be an issue though.


----------



## Thedams

Well, after almost a month of honeymoon, I now can say that my Club Campus has the most wrist time for now ( my SOTC is 4… ).
It is damn accurate (pretty solid +1spd), comfortable, versatile AND great looking. That reverse California dial is really growing on me.
Everything shows great quality.

I really like the morning small routine of winding it up, and feeling those smooth clicks when winding.

Definitely my #1 for now !


----------



## Baham

gmgSR50 said:


> Weltzeit owners, does anyone else have problems with triggering a time change just during normal wear? The button seems to occasionally get pressed against the back of my hand, advancing the time, which can be frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've owned one for several years. Never had that problem. I'd have to assume you wear your watch draped over the top of your hand rather than just above the wrist bone (ulna). Or you have extremely flexible wrists.


----------



## Buramu

After years of procrastinating I finally ordered my first (and the quintessential) Nomos. Excited to receive a Tangente 38 early next week!

Any more “playful” strap suggestions to switch up the standard black Horween strap?


----------



## john_marston

Buramu said:


> After years of procrastinating I finally ordered my first (and the quintessential) Nomos. Excited to receive a Tangente 38 early next week!
> 
> Any more “playful” strap suggestions to switch up the standard black Horween strap?


I like the fluco velour/suede straps, can get them in various colours. Nomos uses Fluco for their straps anyway so they’re a good fit imo


----------



## StrangeQuark

Buramu said:


> After years of procrastinating I finally ordered my first (and the quintessential) Nomos. Excited to receive a Tangente 38 early next week!
> 
> Any more “playful” strap suggestions to switch up the standard black Horween strap?


I don't know if it's playful, but it's certainly less formal: https://ashlandleather.com/collections/watch-straps/products/color-8-cordovan-watch-strap

I wear this on my Tangente Update almost exclusively.


----------



## Asiafish1967

New NOMOS owner here with my Tangente 41 Neomatik Update.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have mine since 2-3 months after it premiered and wear it in all formal and some work occasions. Perfect posh watch.


----------



## Buramu

Just received my new Tangente 38. I chose right between this one and the 35. It's the perfect size for my 7.25" wrist. 

First observations: no picture I've seen online does this watch justice. The fine details, the quality of the dial printing, the silver sheen of the dial, the finishing of the case; none of it can be properly seen in still pictures on a screen. 

And that's just in artificial light... I can't wait to let the sunlight hit those blued hands


----------



## jjmc87

Buramu said:


> View attachment 16158895
> 
> 
> Just received my new Tangente 38. I chose right between this one and the 35. It's the perfect size for my 7.25" wrist.
> 
> First observations: no picture I've seen online does this watch justice. The fine details, the quality of the dial printing, the silver sheen of the dial, the finishing of the case; none of it can be properly seen in still pictures on a screen.
> 
> And that's just in artificial light... I can't wait to let the sunlight hit those blued hands


Congrats mate!

I picked up one of these recently as my first Nomos and couldn't agree more. It's an absolute beauty in the sunlight.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Buramu said:


> View attachment 16158895
> 
> 
> First observations: no picture I've seen online does this watch justice. The fine details, the quality of the dial printing, the silver sheen of the dial, the finishing of the case; none of it can be properly seen in still pictures on a screen.


Agree! I liked this model ok looking a a hundred pics of it online, but it's beautiful in person! You can easily see why this watch sells for more than others that look similar.


----------



## StrangeQuark

flyingpicasso said:


> Agree! I liked this model ok looking a a hundred pics of it online, but it's beautiful in person! You can easily see why this watch sells for more than others that look similar.


I totally agree. I've never seen a photo, professional or amateur, that captures this dial accurately. If you look at it with a loupe, you can see that it has a slightly grainy texture to it, which I think accounts for how it plays with the light and can appear cream, silver or off-white depending on the lighting. It's really a unique and beautiful dial that you just have to see in person. I bought it for the unique date complication, but I kept it for the gorgeous dial.


----------



## Buramu

New Nomos velours strap for a slightly dressed down look.


----------



## Buramu




----------



## smalleq

My Tangente Sport had a minor issue with the minute hand that I could have lived with, but it was under warranty through December, so NOMOS agreed to fix it at no cost. They serviced the whole watch at the same time under warranty. I shipped it to NOMOS New York on the 20th, they sent it to Glashutte on Septermber 1st and its back on my wrist today, so basically two months away. I think that's decent enough.


----------



## JacobC

smalleq said:


> My Tangente Sport had a minor issue with the minute hand that I could have lived with, but it was under warranty through December, so NOMOS agreed to fix it at no cost. They serviced the whole watch at the same time under warranty. I shipped it to NOMOS New York on the 20th, they sent it to Glashutte on Septermber 1st and its back on my wrist today, so basically two months away. I think that's decent enough.


Really wish I had gotten one of these


----------



## melb

Looks really good
fratellowatches.com/nomos-glashutte-club-sport-neomatik-42-date-with-sunray-blue-dial-and-new-bracelet/?fbclid=IwAR38ikeX-rbCffitFw7iqJ-NCO3la5kXDL7CRyI6zdD_YY7LCgZGzQxbX_U
Wonder if they will they will make this bracelet for the 38.5mm club!


----------



## JunkerJorge

melb said:


> Looks really good
> fratellowatches.com/nomos-glashutte-club-sport-neomatik-42-date-with-sunray-blue-dial-and-new-bracelet/?fbclid=IwAR38ikeX-rbCffitFw7iqJ-NCO3la5kXDL7CRyI6zdD_YY7LCgZGzQxbX_U
> Wonder if they will they will make this bracelet for the 38.5mm club!


That looks incredible. I have been setting aside funds for something totally different and this one might have swooped in and stolen my attention and my money.


----------



## edotkim

In the spirit of a picture being worth a thousand words...








As per the Fratello article, it's a new Club Sport with a sunray blue dial and a "thrillingly 'normal'" Oyster-style bracelet. The watch head is a quite large 42mm across, but this bit from the Fratello write up has me intrigued...

...at 42mm and in possession of similarly intimidating lugs, there was simply no chance that my skinny little _handgelenk_ could handle such a mighty beast. On the bracelet, however, things suddenly got a lot more wearable.​
I posted a comment asking them to share the wrist circumference of the person featured in the photo above, which would be really helpful for context.

Man, Nomos is doing some interesting and unexpected things this year!


----------



## alexd3498

Never thought I'd see this day, but it looks so good!! 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargamel35

Is this the new thing they are counting down until presentation today?


----------



## Buramu

Ugh.. A Nomos on an oyster bracelet.. how vulgar!


----------



## StufflerMike

Gargamel35 said:


> Is this the new thing they are counting down until presentation today?


Yep. Retail:€3120.


----------



## geokarbou

edotkim said:


> In the spirit of a picture being worth a thousand words...
> 
> As per the Fratello article, it's a new Club Sport with a sunray blue dial and a "thrillingly 'normal'" Oyster-style bracelet. The watch head is a quite large 42mm across, but this bit from the Fratello write up has me intrigued...
> 
> ...at 42mm and in possession of similarly intimidating lugs, there was simply no chance that my skinny little _handgelenk_ could handle such a mighty beast. On the bracelet, however, things suddenly got a lot more wearable.​
> I posted a comment asking them to share the wrist circumference of the person featured in the photo above, which would be really helpful for context.
> 
> Man, Nomos is doing some interesting and unexpected things this year!



The watch looks absolutely incredible and it may well be my first Nomos honestly, I love it!

But same as you, I'm worried about the size. 42mm is the largest I can wear but Nomos has notoriously long lugs, effectively adding a lot to its size.

Also the fact that it doesn't have any bezel, it's creeping up into the "dinner plate" territory as Fratello mentions but he did say on the bracelet it looks good and the dimensions don't show so I'm hoping the guy in the photo has a small wrist haha. Mine is 17cm, 6.75 inches - I really doubt I can pull it off but I'm hoping.

If they released this in a 38mm on the other hand, instabuy from me. I've tried on the 38mm Club and fits my wrist perfectly...


----------



## ChronoTraveler

edotkim said:


> In the spirit of a picture being worth a thousand words...
> 
> As per the Fratello article, it's a new Club Sport with a sunray blue dial and a "thrillingly 'normal'" Oyster-style bracelet. The watch head is a quite large 42mm across, but this bit from the Fratello write up has me intrigued...
> 
> ...at 42mm and in possession of similarly intimidating lugs, there was simply no chance that my skinny little _handgelenk_ could handle such a mighty beast. On the bracelet, however, things suddenly got a lot more wearable.​
> I posted a comment asking them to share the wrist circumference of the person featured in the photo above, which would be really helpful for context.
> 
> Man, Nomos is doing some interesting and unexpected things this year!


Loved this one. I wish it was 39-40, but looks so good I might give itt a try. This is the definition of a casual luxury sports watch for me.


----------



## Gargamel35

geokarbou said:


> The watch looks absolutely incredible and it may well be my first Nomos honestly, I love it!
> 
> But same as you, I'm worried about the size. 42mm is the largest I can wear but Nomos has notoriously long lugs, effectively adding a lot to its size.
> 
> Also the fact that it doesn't have any bezel, it's creeping up into the "dinner plate" territory as Fratello mentions but he did say on the bracelet it looks good and the dimensions don't show so I'm hoping the guy in the photo has a small wrist haha. Mine is 17cm, 6.75 inches - I really doubt I can pull it off but I'm hoping.
> 
> If they released this in a 38mm on the other hand, instabuy from me. I've tried on the 38mm Club and fits my wrist perfectly...


Sorry to burst your bubble, but there is no chance to wear this watch (42mm) on a 17 cm wrist. 
I regularly wear 40 to 42mm watches on my 17cm wrist and they all look fine. I was trying Nomos Orion/Tangente 35/38mm on my hand just yesterday in my search for a dressy watch and i found 38mm size borderline (already looking more like a modern designer watch then dressy piece) ok. Then they brought out 41mm Ahoi and 41mm Orion. Dinner plates. Lugs overhanging my wrist, dial waay too big.


----------



## Buramu

Gargamel35 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but there is no chance to wear this watch (42mm) on a 17 cm wrist.
> I regularly wear 40 to 42mm watches on my 17cm wrist and they all look fine. I was trying Nomos Orion/Tangente 35/38mm on my hand just yesterday in my search for a dressy watch and i found 38mm size borderline (already looking more like a modern designer watch then dressy piece) ok. Then they brought out 41mm Ahoi and 41mm Orion. Dinner plates. Lugs overhanging my wrist, dial waay too big.


Yeah, my wrist is 7.25” and the 37.5mm Tangente is as big as I would be willing to go with Nomos. Anything bigger would look ridiculous on my wrist.


----------



## geokarbou

Gargamel35 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but there is no chance to wear this watch (42mm) on a 17 cm wrist.
> I regularly wear 40 to 42mm watches on my 17cm wrist and they all look fine. I was trying Nomos Orion/Tangente 35/38mm on my hand just yesterday in my search for a dressy watch and i found 38mm size borderline (already looking more like a modern designer watch then dressy piece) ok. Then they brought out 41mm Ahoi and 41mm Orion. Dinner plates. Lugs overhanging my wrist, dial waay too big.


Yeah I know but I was hoping  I've also left them a comment on their IG post. 9/10 comments and replies in there are all about the size and if they're coming up with a 37-39 variant. You never know, fingers crossed! Such a pity, it seems the perfect sports dressy watch.


----------



## john_marston

A 42mm on an oyster bracelet? It looks like a slicker IWC. 

Last time I spoke to my local Nomos AD he said the brand is desperate to become a household brand placed next to the big Swiss. With models like this and continued marketing efforts, I think that could become a reality.


----------



## ajbutler13

edotkim said:


>


That's gorgeous. My recently-purchased UN is in jeopardy.


----------



## geokarbou

Gargamel35 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but there is no chance to wear this watch (42mm) on a 17 cm wrist.
> I regularly wear 40 to 42mm watches on my 17cm wrist and they all look fine. I was trying Nomos Orion/Tangente 35/38mm on my hand just yesterday in my search for a dressy watch and i found 38mm size borderline (already looking more like a modern designer watch then dressy piece) ok. Then they brought out 41mm Ahoi and 41mm Orion. Dinner plates. Lugs overhanging my wrist, dial waay too big.


Nomos replied on IG, lug to lug is 52.3....









Now I can only hope they'll release it in a 38mm at some point in the future...


----------



## GregoryD

I hope they make the new oyster bracelet available for the entire Club line. I'd definitely buy it for my 37mm Club neomatik.


----------



## cordi7

38-39 mm instead of 42 and I send them my money on the spot.


----------



## ajbutler13

I have pre-ordered. Earliest delivery to the States is January, however.


----------



## GregoryD

Sadly (imo) the clasp hasn't been changed from the previous bracelet. Was hoping for something with easier adjustment and more fitting for an oyster bracelet. Doesn't really look right to my eye.


----------



## fishoop

Watch with a bezel incoming?

In any case, i'd buy this in a heartbeat if it was a more wearable size. Anywhere in the 36 - 40mm range with reasonable lug to lug...


----------



## StrangeQuark

edotkim said:


> In the spirit of a picture being worth a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the Fratello article, it's a new Club Sport with a sunray blue dial and a "thrillingly 'normal'" Oyster-style bracelet. The watch head is a quite large 42mm across, but this bit from the Fratello write up has me intrigued...
> 
> ...at 42mm and in possession of similarly intimidating lugs, there was simply no chance that my skinny little _handgelenk_ could handle such a mighty beast. On the bracelet, however, things suddenly got a lot more wearable.​
> I posted a comment asking them to share the wrist circumference of the person featured in the photo above, which would be really helpful for context.
> 
> Man, Nomos is doing some interesting and unexpected things this year!


That's certainly a beautiful watch, but on further reflection, it looks almost... too normal. It doesn't have the kind of quirkiness that I've come to expect from NOMOS. Even when I don't like the design (like in the case of the Autobahn), I respect their design choices and their uniqueness. But if this kind of watch helps broaden NOMOS' appeal, I'm all for it.


----------



## barutanseijin

The jumbo Club Sport looks borderline too big lug-to-lug on the model, the color is kind of drab in the photo even if it is a sunburst dial, the neomatik dial's extra little busy-ness is a minus, the 3 o'clock date...

I hate it.


----------



## 41Mets

StrangeQuark said:


> That's certainly a beautiful watch, but on further reflection, it looks almost... too normal. It doesn't have the kind of quirkiness that I've come to expect from NOMOS. Even when I don't like the design (like in the case of the Autobahn), I respect their design choices and their uniqueness. But if this kind of watch helps broaden NOMOS' appeal, I'm all for it.


I think it’s simply gorgeous. It is unique but it adds an oyster bracelet with a full end link so that probably makes it look more standard. But, because of that, id easily consider it with a datejust, a grand Seiko, or an aqua Terra and in many ways it looks better.


----------



## cordi7

StrangeQuark said:


> That's certainly a beautiful watch, but on further reflection, it looks almost... too normal. It doesn't have the kind of quirkiness that I've come to expect from NOMOS. Even when I don't like the design (like in the case of the Autobahn), I respect their design choices and their uniqueness. But if this kind of watch helps broaden NOMOS' appeal, I'm all for it.


As weird as it sounds it’s a great watch but a poor Nomos.
Definitely will have a wider appeal and good to see them exploring.
For hardcore Nomos fans there is still standard bracelet available


----------



## WizardofWatch

edotkim said:


> In the spirit of a picture being worth a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the Fratello article, it's a new Club Sport with a sunray blue dial and a "thrillingly 'normal'" Oyster-style bracelet. The watch head is a quite large 42mm across, but this bit from the Fratello write up has me intrigued...
> 
> ...at 42mm and in possession of similarly intimidating lugs, there was simply no chance that my skinny little _handgelenk_ could handle such a mighty beast. On the bracelet, however, things suddenly got a lot more wearable.​
> I posted a comment asking them to share the wrist circumference of the person featured in the photo above, which would be really helpful for context.
> 
> Man, Nomos is doing some interesting and unexpected things this year!


That is such a gorgeous looking watch! So tempted to pull the trigger! If there was a no date version, I would have already have placed the order!


----------



## WizardofWatch

cordi7 said:


> As weird as it sounds it’s a great watch but a poor Nomos.
> Definitely will have a wider appeal and good to see them exploring.
> For hardcore a Nomos fans there is still standard bracelet available


I understand where you are coming from. The watch is absolutely beautiful! And it’s definitely a NOMOS but just not NOMOS enough.


----------



## StrangeQuark

41Mets said:


> I think it’s simply gorgeous. It is unique but it adds an oyster bracelet with a full end link so that probably makes it look more standard. But, because of that, *id easily consider it with a datejust, a grand Seiko, or an aqua Terra *and in many ways it looks better.


The bold text above is exactly what I was getting at. It's more like the classics you listed, which makes it kind of boring, IMHO. But I'm sure a lot of people will buy them and that will boost NOMOS and that's a good thing. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## 41Mets

StrangeQuark said:


> The bold text above is exactly what I was getting at. It's more like the classics you listed, which makes it kind of boring, IMHO. But I'm sure a lot of people will buy them and that will boost NOMOS and that's a good thing. Just not my cup of tea.


I get that BUT I think the bracelet option or lack of bracelet prior is what kept me from getting one!


----------



## melb

Buramu said:


> Yeah, my wrist is 7.25” and the 37.5mm Tangente is as big as I would be willing to go with Nomos. Anything bigger would look ridiculous on my wrist.


I have a 7.1" wrist and a giant hand, my (sadly traded) Tangente 38 Datum is just right. I tried on a 36mm Club and, surprisingly, the size looks pretty good on my wrist!


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

My wife's first Nomos!!!


----------



## ajbutler13

x_Red_Beard_x said:


> My wife's first Nomos!!!


Wait...So that's a Club Campus Absolute Grey with a sapphire case back??


----------



## StufflerMike

ajbutler13 said:


> Wait...So that's a Club Campus Absolute Grey with a sapphire case back??


It is not. It is the Brinker’s Jewelers Limited Edition Nomos Club 48. This timepiece was a unique design, featuring a matte finish case (Absolute Gray is polished that is hardened to resist scratches (Absolute Gray isn’t hardened). The dial is also a matte gray finish with contrasting blue markers (different gray on the Absolute Gray, different markers and different hands).


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

StufflerMike said:


> It is not. It is the Brinker’s Jewelers Limited Edition Nomos Club 48. This timepiece was a unique design, featuring a matte finish case (Absolute Gray is polished that is hardened to resist scratches (Absolute Gray isn’t hardened). The dial is also a matte gray finish with contrasting blue markers (different gray on the Absolute Gray, different markers and different hands).


That is absolutely correct! The biggest difference is the case finish. The differences in markers are not very noticeable. Nomos seems to do small runs of watches for special ADs. We were fortunate enough to work with Brinker's (our local AD) to snag this one.


----------



## StufflerMike

x_Red_Beard_x said:


> That is absolutely correct! The biggest difference is the case finish. The differences in markers are not very noticeable. Nomos seems to do small runs of watches for special ADs. We were fortunate enough to work with Brinker's (our local AD) to snag this one.


What I noticed is that the hands on your Brinker‘s Nomos LE are different to the hands Brinker‘s posted on their website.


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

StufflerMike said:


> What I noticed is that the hands on your Brinker‘s Nomos LE are different to the hands Brinker‘s posted on their website.
> 
> View attachment 16214174


Good eye! Also notice how mine has a California dial. It was actually a misprint. They called it the 'Druckfehler' and was released 10/29/21 it was a small release of 20 watches that didn't 'make the cut' from last year's release.


----------



## ajbutler13

StufflerMike said:


> It is not. It is the Brinker’s Jewelers Limited Edition Nomos Club 48. This timepiece was a unique design, featuring a matte finish case (Absolute Gray is polished that is hardened to resist scratches (Absolute Gray isn’t hardened). The dial is also a matte gray finish with contrasting blue markers (different gray on the Absolute Gray, different markers and different hands).


Thank you. Yes, I see the differences now. Both look great.


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

I’m 6’5” and 240#s, but I’m falling in love with smaller watches. I think 36-38mm is becoming a sweetspot for my 7” wrist


----------



## barutanseijin

x_Red_Beard_x said:


> I’m 6’5” and 240#s, but I’m falling in love with smaller watches. I think 36-38mm is becoming a sweetspot for my 7” wrist


Looks good! There’s definitely no need to take up every bit of wrist with watch.


----------



## melb

Thanking of getting a rivet, komfit mesh or beads of rice for a 36mm Club, what do you all think?

I really like the look of rivet but not sure if it looks good on the Club, and Komfit mesh is another classic, the horned ends would even offset the super long lugs...
also I always want Beads of Rice lol


----------



## barutanseijin

melb said:


> Thanking of getting a rivet, komfit mesh or beads of rice for a 36mm Club, what do you all think?
> 
> I really like the look of rivet but not sure if it looks good on the Club, and Komfit mesh is another classic, the horned ends would even offset the super long lugs...
> also I always want Beads of Rice lol


I tried a Staib mesh with a Club and didn't like the looks.


----------



## melb

barutanseijin said:


> I tried a Staib mesh with a Club and didn't like the looks.



I am not a fan of Staib mesh. i think Milanese looks good on Junghan but not Nomos.

Someone has a Baltic (36mm, 20mm lug width) on a Forstner Komfit Mesh and it looks good.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CViaLUYMRgy/

I feel like getting bead of rice might be better tho

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVFr7nbLJjN/


----------



## StufflerMike

Fall/Winter strap change for the Tetra Goldelse


----------



## SimonCK

That's a very classy looking Tetra Mike, the softer look of the velour or suede strap really sets it off. Top quality photos too.


----------



## EngineerHack

The Nomos Club campus is one of the most universal watches out there. Definatelly could be interested in the Club Dunkel with their DUW


----------



## Tpp3975

geokarbou said:


> Yeah I know but I was hoping  I've also left them a comment on their IG post. 9/10 comments and replies in there are all about the size and if they're coming up with a 37-39 variant. You never know, fingers crossed! Such a pity, it seems the perfect sports dressy watch.


This is the nicest most striking watch I have seen in quite some time. I’m a sucker for a blue sports watch. With my wrist at 6.75 should I just forget about this immediately? Total utter buzzkill. If Nomos wants to make money, they will size this down asap.


----------



## ajbutler13

Tpp3975 said:


> This is the nicest most striking watch I have seen in quite some time. I’m a sucker for a blue sports watch. With my wrist at 6.75 should I just forget about this immediately? Total utter buzzkill. If Nomos wants to make money, they will size this down asap.


Maybe try it on before you bring out the torches and pitchforks. And, at least according to my AD, pre-orders for this watch are being taken at a brisk pace, so Nomos will probably make money without sizing it down asap.


----------



## atcq

Just bought the Nomos Metro Gangreserve, a couple of watches are going to have to go to accommodate it. What a beauty. Had my eye on it for an age and wanted a Nomos to complement my wife's Orion.

Quirky and interesting enough that I think it will constantly hold my attention. Will use this as my bona fide dress watch. A bit of a stretch but can work for me in all except the most formal.

Picture below from Worn & Wound really highlights the beauty of the dial for me.


----------



## Buramu

atcq said:


> Just bought the Nomos Metro Gangreserve, a couple of watches are going to have to go to accommodate it. What a beauty. Had my eye on it for an age and wanted a Nomos to complement my wife's Orion.
> 
> Quirky and interesting enough that I think it will constantly hold my attention. Will use this as my bona fide dress watch. A bit of a stretch but can work for me in all except the most formal.
> 
> Picture below from Worn & Wound really highlights the beauty of the dial for me.
> 
> View attachment 16257909


Beautiful watch. And definitely restrained and minimal enough (especially from a distance) to work as a dress watch!


----------



## Tpp3975

ajbutler13 said:


> Maybe try it on before you bring out the torches and pitchforks. And, at least according to my AD, pre-orders for this watch are being taken at a brisk pace, so Nomos will probably make money without sizing it down asap.


Sure they will make money. But the feedback is almost unanimous that it needs to be smaller. Not listening to your customers would be tone deaf. But yeah I’m hoping to try one on and see if there is some magic that makes it work for my medium small wrist.


----------



## Tpp3975

Any Ace X 2021 owners here? I pulled the trigger on one with the clear case back yesterday. Have been itching for a Nomos and find this year's version with the blue and orange quite lovely. I also like the regular grey with orange but it was more expensive for some reason. Anyway, I'll post pics upon arrival. Surprised there is no buzz on here on it given the absurdly low price it seems like a steal.


----------



## StrangeQuark

Tpp3975 said:


> Any Ace X 2021 owners here? I pulled the trigger on one with the clear case back yesterday. Have been itching for a Nomos and find this year's version with the blue and orange quite lovely. I also like the regular grey with orange but it was more expensive for some reason. Anyway, I'll post pics upon arrival. Surprised there is no buzz on here on it given the absurdly low price it seems like a steal.


Thanks for the Tip @Tpp3975 - This is the first I've heard of Ace Jewelers and their Nomos collaborations. That's a great looking Club at a great price!


----------



## smalleq

Went a bit crazy with the Delugs Black Friday sale and got three straps for my Nomos and another three for my Grand Seiko. Its nice having two watches with the same lug width that can share most types of straps.


----------



## Thedams

Just got my Club Campus Nacht 38 back from Glashütte. As it is my first watch with a really pretty movement, I wanted to add a sapphire case back, I think it deserves it ! 
I have to say that I had great communication and services from people at both Nomos USA and Glashütte !

Quick shot (not the best picture… I am far from a professional !).


----------



## a.watch.in.the.hand

Thedams said:


> Just got my Club Campus Nacht 38 back from Glashütte. As it is my first watch with a really pretty movement, I wanted to add a sapphire case back, I think it deserves it !
> I have to say that I had great communication and services from people at both Nomos USA and Glashütte !
> 
> Quick shot (not the best picture… I am far from a professional !).
> 
> View attachment 16278769


Looks great! How much did it cost to replace the caseback? I have the Club in Future Orange myself but it only comes with a solid caseback and would love to replace with sapphire so I can see that pretty Alpha movement.


----------



## Thedams

$300 total for the case back + WR restoration.


----------



## ed21x

The lighting looked good today on my modded nomos orion neomatik


----------



## Wilfried84

Kandinsky at the Bauhaus school.


----------



## StrangeQuark

ed21x said:


> View attachment 16286786
> 
> 
> The lighting looked good today on my modded nomos orion neomatik


Nice! What mods?


----------



## ed21x

StrangeQuark said:


> Nice! What mods?


The hands are blue  The neomatik tends to have black and red hands.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

smalleq said:


> Went a bit crazy with the Delugs Black Friday sale and got three straps for my Nomos and another three for my Grand Seiko. Its nice having two watches with the same lug width that can share most types of straps.


As a Delugs junkie myself, I find it hard to use the word crazy to describe treating your fine watches to some of Ken's fine straps, especially at sale prices. Well done!


----------



## LuckyTime35

The 2 Nomos models I like are both 6 months out :-( man I hate waiting


----------



## coconutpolygon

LuckyTime35 said:


> The 2 Nomos models I like are both 6 months out :-( man I hate waiting


I feel your pain, I have placed an order for one that I'll get in June 😭


----------



## JSM

Anyone have a grey face orion (ref. 383)they could share a pic of? I’m in the market and can’t find a ton of real life pics online


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit

JSM said:


> Anyone have a grey face orion (ref. 383)they could share a pic of? I’m in the market and can’t find a ton of real life pics online
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you see this recent thread?








Nomos Orion 38


My approach to collecting has evolved over the years to focus a lot on the various types of watches (dive watch, dress watch, GADA watch, vintage, etc). I’ve worked hard to have one of each of the categories I think are important to be represented. My goal is to get the best example (that I can...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ForestSpirit

Also, here’s a wristie with my Orion 1989. It has a dark grey dial and gold hands and indices. I LOVE this watch.


----------



## Robbyb03

I just bought a Nomos Ludwig Neomatik! It is scheduled to be here on Tuesday. I can’t wait to get it and I’ll post a picture when it arrives!

edited with picture…


----------



## fiskadoro

Minimatik on the wrist today


----------



## superultramega

fiskadoro said:


> Minimatik on the wrist today


Nice, this model has a playful vibe that I really like, from the colors to the hands and finally the case shape. I’m considering the blue dial. What is your wrist size?


----------



## AL91

Anyone got the tangente sport 42 and wanna share some photos/ opinions on it?
Thanks in advance
/ A


----------



## Buramu

AL91 said:


> Anyone got the tangente sport 42 and wanna share some photos/ opinions on it?
> Thanks in advance
> / A


Sounds huge for a Tangente. At times I feel my 38 is already too big for the shape/design of the Tangente dial and case..


----------



## AL91

Buramu said:


> Sounds huge for a Tangente. At times I feel my 38 is already too big for the shape/design of the Tangente dial and case..


I have only seen it online so there is a good chance you are right  
Thanks for the input.


----------



## fiskadoro

superultramega said:


> Nice, this model has a playful vibe that I really like, from the colors to the hands and finally the case shape. I’m considering the blue dial. What is your wrist size?


My wrist size is around 7". Yes, this one does wear quite small but it's "all dial" so reminds me of a vintage piece.


----------



## AL91

If you guys were to buy a Nomos and use it as "gada watch" which one would you choose?


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice read on the Nomos Club neomatik Sirene White:

https://nomoswatchclub.com/blog/f/hands-on-nomos-club-neomatik-siren-white-signalweiss 😌👍🏼


----------



## njhinde

StufflerMike said:


> Nice read on the Nomos Club neomatik Sirene White:
> 
> https://nomoswatchclub.com/blog/f/hands-on-nomos-club-neomatik-siren-white-signalweiss 😌👍🏼


Thanks for posting this link Mike.
I have been considering this Signal White myself for a while, so it is nice to read a new review on it. This could be my next purchase (or a new Damasko, or Mühle.... too many choices).


----------



## smalleq

AL91 said:


> If you guys were to buy a Nomos and use it as "gada watch" which one would you choose?


Any Ahoi or Club. I wore a blue Ahoi as my main watch for like three years. Only moved it on because I ultimately felt it was too big for my wrist.


----------



## poofoot

The 36mm ahoi fit the bill for me for a number of years as a near-gada watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

AL91 said:


> If you guys were to buy a Nomos and use it as "gada watch" which one would you choose?


A Club. My wrist is 7.5 in., so I prefer the larger case sizes. The 36 mm models might be better for others.


----------



## JSM

Thanks to all who responded to my post about date or no date. Finally joined the club. I bought it sight unseen. Had a little bit of buyers remorse after I ordered it but it took my breath away when I opened the box. Photos do not do this brand justice











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters

AL91 said:


> If you guys were to buy a Nomos and use it as "gada watch" which one would you choose?


As a few others have posted, a club would be perfect for a GADA. Comfortable, thin and 100m WR.

I have been wearing my Club 36 x Ace nonstop since receiving it a month ago.


----------



## WatchHoliday

New Nomos in the Club 😬


----------



## ronenash

StufflerMike said:


> Nice read on the Nomos Club neomatik Sirene White:
> 
> https://nomoswatchclub.com/blog/f/hands-on-nomos-club-neomatik-siren-white-signalweiss 😌👍🏼


Gorgeous watch. I will have to get one my self. Absolutely love it. I already own two Nomos watches, the Tangomat GMT and Club Sport Neomatic. Will be a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Bonzodog

Sold my club last year and instantly regretted it,back in the Nomos fold again.


----------



## Minntality

This is my only one, but I love it. Great summer/weekend vibes watch.


----------



## coconutpolygon

WatchHoliday said:


> New Nomos in the Club 😬


If you don’t mind, what size are your wrists and which version is this watch? Thank you, it looks amazing


----------



## cordi7

coconutpolygon said:


> If you don’t mind, what size are your wrists and which version is this watch? Thank you, it looks amazing


Club Campus Future Orange, ref. 710


----------



## Choroidalfusion

I’m curious about the communities opinion on size. I’ve fallen in love (in pictures anyway) with the Metro 41 Update. It would be my first luxury watch purchase. Something about that watch just speaks to me. Though with my 6.75” wrist I’m worried it is too big for me. I like the aesthetic of Nomos in that they are a bit understated. And the last thing I want is a watch that is too large.

The only Nomos dealer in my city does not carry it. But I tried the Tangente 41 update just to see how it would wear. And the lugs I think make it certainly a bit too big for me.

I know the lug to lug is slightly smaller on the metro update. But do you think the metro would be similarly too large?

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## smalleq

Choroidalfusion said:


> I’m curious about the communities opinion on size. I’ve fallen in love (in pictures anyway) with the Metro 41 Update. It would be my first luxury watch purchase. Something about that watch just speaks to me. Though with my 6.75” wrist I’m worried it is too big for me. I like the aesthetic of Nomos in that they are a bit understated. And the last thing I want is a watch that is too large.
> 
> The only Nomos dealer in my city does not carry it. But I tried the Tangente 41 update just to see how it would wear. And the lugs I think make it certainly a bit too big for me.
> 
> I know the lug to lug is slightly smaller on the metro update. But do you think the metro would be similarly too large?
> 
> Thanks for the opinions!
> 
> View attachment 16400701


if you go a few pages or so back, there is a picture of the Metro Update on my 7” wrist. You are correct that the lug to lug is more manageable than the Tangente Update, so it does “fit” on my wrist better than the Tangente which I also owned at one point. That said, it’s a huge white dial and just looked to large to me.


----------



## roachjl

Just got my first NOMOS. Zurich Weltzeit in Blue. This watch is beautiful. Even got the AD to throw in an extra brown strap on top of discount. I’m so so excited. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon

cordi7 said:


> Club Campus Future Orange, ref. 710


Thank you, I was curious whether it was the 36mm or the 38mm, and that's the 36mm right. I've got the 38mm club campus in grey on order (should get it around June) but I'm not sure about it's dimensions - my wrist fluctuates around 6.75"-7" so it should be fine but those lugs look really long 😅 Guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## WatchHoliday

coconutpolygon said:


> If you don’t mind, what size are your wrists and which version is this watch? Thank you, it looks amazing


thanks! it’s the CLUB 710 and my wrist is something around 16cm.

I was able to catch one of this because it seems they are out stock and they will be available in 6 months


----------



## cordi7

roachjl said:


> Just got my first NOMOS. Zurich Weltzeit in Blue. This watch is beautiful. Even got the AD to throw in an extra brown strap on top of discount. I’m so so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post some wrist photos with info on wrist size?
This watch is really high on my list so it would help me a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## Choroidalfusion

smalleq said:


> if you go a few pages or so back, there is a picture of the Metro Update on my 7” wrist. You are correct that the lug to lug is more manageable than the Tangente Update, so it does “fit” on my wrist better than the Tangente which I also owned at one point. That said, it’s a huge white dial and just looked to large to me.


Thanks Smalleq. I’d seen that photo and wondered about your wrist size. From that picture anyway, it looks like you can pull it off well. The Metro doesn’t look too large for you, but I guess pictures can only reveal so much. It felt large to you in person. I’m still tempted to get it, hoping I can pull it off also. As my only watch, it would serve as an all around, every day watch for both dress and casual. So I don’t necessarily need it to be a dress watch only- which I suppose it would be too large for. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## roachjl

cordi7 said:


> Can you post some wrist photos with info on wrist size?
> This watch is really high on my list so it would help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks!


Sure thing. I’ll get to it this afternoon.


----------



## roachjl

cordi7 said:


> Can you post some wrist photos with info on wrist size?
> This watch is really high on my list so it would help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go! My wrist is 7.25 inches. Hope this helps. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cordi7

@roachjl many thanks 🙏 That’s super helpful.
You got yourself a gorgeous watch my kind sir 👍


----------



## SimonCK

Indeed, I've been enjoying the recent pics here, all beautiful watches.


----------



## Bonzodog

Trying a Hirsch Robby out on this one.


----------



## JSM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexd3498

Thinking about getting either a club sport 42 or a club campus neomatic midnight blue. Any recommendations for a 7 inch wrist? Also is the AR any good? My club campus nacht drove me crazy blinding my eyes with the sun hahah 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheResident

I have just one and the wife has a matching club campus, we got it engraved as wedding anniversary gifts. Nothing spectacular we both like them.


----------



## alexd3498

Went to the AD to look at the 39 and feel that it fits my wrist beautifully, I think the sport 42 would be like wearing a plate unfortunately









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

alexd3498 said:


> Went to the AD to look at the 39 and feel that it fits my wrist beautifully, I think the sport 42 would be like wearing a plate unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


That looks really good, and even better that you can get it right away from your AD. I noticed that some models in the Nomos online shop now have a delivery time of 6 months (e.g. typically the Signalweiß that I like).


----------



## BryanUsrey1

703, 737, 744 or 740. This is a hard call. 

I really like the warmth of the 703 and the tropical style of the 737. I also do like manual winders. I know it sounds odd, but I sometimes feel as though I need to wear my watches to keep them going. Like, "better give my watch a few hours of wear to keep it moving". Stupid I know, but I like my Speedy in that I don't have to do that. Just wind it up while relaxing at night. 

I love the red in the 744. It's very unique. I am not sure how to match red. The 740 is the same aspect as the 737. tropical. Both of these have the DUW3001. An incredible movement. $1000+ more..... 

This a hard call to make fellas.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Got my first Nomos on Saturday, very pleased!


----------



## Tpp3975

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Got my first Nomos on Saturday, very pleased!
> 
> View attachment 16468534


Cool. Nice. What size is your wrist?


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Tpp3975 said:


> Cool. Nice. What size is your wrist?


Thanks, 6.75" ish but fairly sort of rectangular so I think I've gotten away with it!


----------



## Bonzodog

Ace/Nomos arrived this morning.


----------



## monsters

Bonzodog said:


> Ace/Nomos arrived this morning.
> View attachment 16558052


congrats - it’s a great one! I have mine permanently on a rubber strap and it is a great daily watch.

I hope nomos will come out with more water resistant sports watches in smaller sizes soon. I am hooked now!


----------



## Cleverbs

Question for everyone here: Why does the Ludwig model seem less loved than the Tangente and Orion models? Scrolling through the website, I like the Ludwig Neomatic (282), but I see a lot of references from reviewers and stuff about the Tangente and Orion over the Ludwig (other than the special edition enamel models). Is there a reason for this?

Figured just easier to ask the best and brightest of this forum than trying to scour the internet for it.


----------



## Fantasio

I would assume roman numerals might make it a bit more dressy. Tangente is the poster model which made Nomos known, and Orion is close to traditional vintage wrist watch design. And Club is the most contemporary and youthful by looks.

Jus my guess, but have also noticed that Ludwig and Tetra get less attentiin than others.


Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## edubassani

Cleverbs said:


> Question for everyone here: Why does the Ludwig model seem less loved than the Tangente and Orion models? Scrolling through the website, I like the Ludwig Neomatic (282), but I see a lot of references from reviewers and stuff about the Tangente and Orion over the Ludwig (other than the special edition enamel models). Is there a reason for this?


I assume most people don't seem to like roman numerals as arabic or indexes.


----------



## Bonzodog

First wear today,the horween strap is very nice.


----------



## samurai3005

Not sure if thread-appropriate but I'm planning on going to a local Nomos Showroom (it's actually a high-end showroom that features other brands like PP, Rolex etc.) to try on a few Tangentes to see how the different sizes would fit on my wrist. The thing is, for sure 100% I won't buy from them because of the ridiculous service charge and tax and stuff. I will probably fish a good deal on chrono24 instead! My question is, is it normal for you guys to visit a high-end watch showroom just to try on a few and walk out without a purchase? It's a relatively new experience for me though.


----------



## Cleverbs

samurai3005 said:


> Not sure if thread-appropriate but I'm planning on going to a local Nomos Showroom (it's actually a high-end showroom that features other brands like PP, Rolex etc.) to try on a few Tangentes to see how the different sizes would fit on my wrist. The thing is, for sure 100% I won't buy from them because of the ridiculous service charge and tax and stuff. I will probably fish a good deal on chrono24 instead! My question is, is it normal for you guys to visit a high-end watch showroom just to try on a few and walk out without a purchase? It's a relatively new experience for me though.


Yes this is normal. Lots of people just go to browse, the best time to go is during a slow time for them.


----------



## monsters

Anybody have any insight/teasers for upcoming releases? I am assuming the recent Orion gold/silver and the pink/purple clubs can’t be it for 2022 right?


----------



## Bonzodog

I owned a club 701 a couple of years back,still not sure why I sold it.Decided to order another while stock available.Waiting on the courier.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Bonzodog said:


> I owned a club 701 a couple of years back,still not sure why I sold it.Decided to order another while stock available.Waiting on the courier.


where did you buy it from? (assuming you're in the UK)


----------



## Bonzodog

coconutpolygon said:


> where did you buy it from? (assuming you're in the UK)


Yes I’m in the Uk,got it from Minimiktal .


----------



## BRN

Bonzodog said:


> I owned a club 701 a couple of years back,still not sure why I sold it.Decided to order another while stock available.Waiting on the courier.
> View attachment 16564546


I’ve had my eye on this one as well!


----------



## coconutpolygon

Bonzodog said:


> Yes I’m in the Uk,got it from Minimiktal .


google doesn't seem to bring anything on this word, is or am I super dense and it's a someone on this forum 😂


----------



## aalin13

coconutpolygon said:


> google doesn't seem to bring anything on this word, is or am I super dense and it's a someone on this forum


I think he meant Minimatikal, it’s owned by Ace jewellers based in Amsterdam. I bought my club 703 from them.


----------



## EncounterID

Received this fun watch yesterday! I am very impressed.









Probably my favorite view of the club. It’s basically just the case and the sapphire crystal - no bezel. The design is really beautiful.









I got some extras for fun. The pencil is pretty cool. It smaller than I thought it would be but maybe that’s the charm of it.









p.s. nomos straps are long. I ordered a medium and it’s way too big for my 6.25-.5 inch wrist. I swapped it out for a fluco suede strap I had laying around. It really match the watch well and is comfortable.


----------



## Bonzodog

aalin13 said:


> I think he meant Minimatikal, it’s owned by Ace jewellers based in Amsterdam. I bought my club 703 from them.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## samurai3005

EncounterID said:


> Received this fun watch yesterday! I am very impressed.
> View attachment 16566316
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite view of the club. It’s basically just the case and the sapphire crystal - no bezel. The design is really beautiful.
> View attachment 16566317
> 
> 
> I got some extras for fun. The pencil is pretty cool. It smaller than I thought it would be but maybe that’s the charm of it.
> View attachment 16566318
> 
> 
> p.s. nomos straps are long. I ordered a medium and it’s way too big for my 6.25-.5 inch wrist. I swapped it out for a fluco suede strap I had laying around. It really match the watch well and is comfortable.


Congratulations, that's an excellent watch right there. Your wrist size is similar to mine and I'm glad that a 48mm lug-to-lug watch doesn't look too big on such wrist (I'm eyeing a similar size Tangente). Also shout out to the elegant Keychron right there (I assume it's the K3 v2?) . I can see you're a man of culture!


----------



## coconutpolygon

EncounterID said:


> Received this fun watch yesterday! I am very impressed.
> View attachment 16566316
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite view of the club. It’s basically just the case and the sapphire crystal - no bezel. The design is really beautiful.
> View attachment 16566317
> 
> 
> I got some extras for fun. The pencil is pretty cool. It smaller than I thought it would be but maybe that’s the charm of it.
> View attachment 16566318
> 
> 
> p.s. nomos straps are long. I ordered a medium and it’s way too big for my 6.25-.5 inch wrist. I swapped it out for a fluco suede strap I had laying around. It really match the watch well and is comfortable.


oh wow this looks good on your wrist. is this the 38mm right? I have one on order (hopefully get it around June) - and I am worried about the long lugs 😅 I have slightly bigger wrists than you so this is reassuring.


----------



## FactoryMatt

love my 38mm 1989. kinda wish it was a bit bigger if anything, but great for what it is. lug 2 lug is perfect though. 18cm wrist.


----------



## EncounterID

samurai3005 said:


> Congratulations, that's an excellent watch right there. Your wrist size is similar to mine and I'm glad that a 48mm lug-to-lug watch doesn't look too big on such wrist (I'm eyeing a similar size Tangente). Also shout out to the elegant Keychron right there (I assume it's the K3 v2?) . I can see you're a man of culture!


Thanks! back at ya for noticing it 😄! It's the keychron k1 (not sure which version it is). I love it. It's very compact and minimalist. I am also thinking about the tangente for my birthday later this year. It’s a toss up between the tangente or orion.



coconutpolygon said:


> oh wow this looks good on your wrist. is this the 38mm right? I have one on order (hopefully get it around June) - and I am worried about the long lugs 😅 I have slightly bigger wrists than you so this is reassuring.


It's actually the 36mm! Close up pictures can be deceiving. When looking at it, the lugs are not protruding out to the edge of my wrist as much as the picture.

This picture is probably a better representation of how it looks on my wrist.


----------



## coconutpolygon

EncounterID said:


> Thanks! back at ya for noticing it 😄! It's the keychron k1 (not sure which version it is). I love it. It's very compact and minimalist. I am also thinking about the tangente for my birthday later this year. It’s a toss up between the tangente or orion.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually the 36mm! Close up pictures can be deceiving. When looking at it, the lugs are not protruding out to the edge of my wrist as much as the picture.
> 
> This picture is probably a better representation of how it looks on my wrist.
> View attachment 16567738


amazing thank you! I'm going to change my order to the 36mm 😅 probably the future orange...


----------



## alas26

Looking forward to my Metro Datum Gangreserve…but after 6 months delay  directly from Nomos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EncounterID

coconutpolygon said:


> amazing thank you! I'm going to change my order to the 36mm 😅 probably the future orange...


😄 Great choice! Post some pictures when you get it!


----------



## EncounterID

alas26 said:


> Looking forward to my Metro Datum Gangreserve…but after 6 months delay  directly from Nomos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one cool watch! Yea it's crazy for some of the models' turnaround time. I checked the club I just bought, and the estimated time now is 10 months. It was just released like a couple weeks ago...


----------



## alas26

EncounterID said:


> That is one cool watch! Yea it's crazy for some of the models' turnaround time. I checked the club I just bought, and the estimated time now is 10 months. It was just released like a couple weeks ago...


It’s too hot of a watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Summer is just around the corner,thinking of changing the leather strap on my club,what is everyone wearing for hotter times,the Nomos woven is quite nice.


----------



## BRN

Bonzodog said:


> Summer is just around the corner,thinking of changing the leather strap on my club,what is everyone wearing for hotter times,the Nomos woven is quite nice.


Mine will go back to its Nomos textile strap. But I’m also thinking of getting my first ever perlon in red to match the accents on my Club.


----------



## BRN

EncounterID said:


> Probably my favorite view of the club. It’s basically just the case and the sapphire crystal - no bezel. The design is really beautiful.
> View attachment 16566317


I love that view too. 










Congratulations on your new Nomos. It looks amazing!


----------



## SimonCK

Some lovely watches shown on here recently, I'm envious of those Club models. Nomos look really good on the velour straps.

Quick question - does anyone know why the Orion has drilled lugs but the Club doesn't? I would expect drilled lugs would be more common for a sports or tool watch rather than a dress watch. I do like them on my Orion, makes strap changes easy.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

EncounterID said:


> Received this fun watch yesterday! I am very impressed.
> View attachment 16566316
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite view of the club. It’s basically just the case and the sapphire crystal - no bezel. The design is really beautiful.
> View attachment 16566317
> 
> 
> I got some extras for fun. The pencil is pretty cool. It smaller than I thought it would be but maybe that’s the charm of it.
> View attachment 16566318
> 
> 
> p.s. nomos straps are long. I ordered a medium and it’s way too big for my 6.25-.5 inch wrist. I swapped it out for a fluco suede strap I had laying around. It really match the watch well and is comfortable.


is this the new blue-purple dial version? I have been eyeing this version very keenly, the color combination is perfect.


----------



## EncounterID

flaccidaardvark said:


> is this the new blue-purple dial version? I have been eyeing this version very keenly, the color combination is perfect.


Yes it is!


----------



## BRN

Just received this merino wool strap from Strap Bandits. It’s going to go on my Club. 

Too bad that warmer weather is almost upon us. I might only get a few weeks of wear out of it until it goes on a textile strap for the summer.


----------



## Cleverbs

BRN said:


> Just received this merino wool strap from Strap Bandits. It’s going to go on my Club.
> 
> Too bad that warmer weather is almost upon us. I might only get a few weeks of wear out of it until it goes on a textile strap for the summer.
> View attachment 16574266


My man - merino wool is one of the better temperature regulating and moisture wicking materials out there. It's absolutely a summer strap.


----------



## BRN

Cleverbs said:


> My man - merino wool is one of the better temperature regulating and moisture wicking materials out there. It's absolutely a summer strap.


Huh, learned something new today. A little online research confirms your thoughts on this material. Thanks.


----------



## columela

Hello. Newbie here presenting my just arrived Nomos Club 36. Cheers


----------



## iwhelan

Beautiful. I love my 703! There's something about the design that feels both vintage-inspired and modern at the same time.


----------



## Emphasis

Bonzodog said:


> Summer is just around the corner,thinking of changing the leather strap on my club,what is everyone wearing for hotter times,the Nomos woven is quite nice.


I took some quick pictures of a strap I found that I feel matches my Nomos tangente quite well. It's a 20mm nylon strap from Shinola, which I unintendedly found through google searching for potential nylon straps suitable for the tangente. It came with quick-release spring bars, which I swapped out for the original 19mm's that the watch came with. It's a higher price than I ideally would have liked to pay ($60), but I believe it aesthetically looks like a strap that could have been offered from Nomos, and I love how the polished buckle and fixed keepers matches the case. 






























Link the the strap: 20mm Gray Nylon Strap


----------



## Bonzodog

Bonzodog said:


> Summer is just around the corner,thinking of changing the leather strap on my club,what is everyone wearing for hotter times,the Nomos woven is quite nice.


The Ace/703 came with two free nato straps,one blue one orange,giving the blue a try today.


----------



## Bonzodog

Thinking about a Tangente,can anyone tell me the lug to lug length on the 35 mm ,thanks.Found it 44.4 mm,not too different to club 36 mm.Hoping it wears the same .


----------



## samurai3005

Is it normal that the Tangente 35mm dial gets creamy yellow over time? Can anyone tell me if the Tangente in this link looks normal because I think its colour is a bit off (too yellow, which is supposed to be silver/white?) but I'm not too sure.





NOMOS Tangente 101 | Ref. 101 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 38 NOMOS ref. 101 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 101 watch.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## Emphasis

samurai3005 said:


> Is it normal that the Tangente 35mm dial gets creamy yellow over time? Can anyone tell me if the Tangente in this link looks normal because I think its colour is a bit off (too yellow, which is supposed to be silver/white?) but I'm not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMOS Tangente 101 | Ref. 101 Watches on Chrono24
> 
> 
> Find low prices for 38 NOMOS ref. 101 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 101 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.com


My first thought was it could possibly be lighting, but something looks obviously wrong with that caseback as well. I would personally skip it.


----------



## samurai3005

Emphasis said:


> My first thought was it could possibly be lighting, but something looks obviously wrong with that caseback as well. I would personally skip it.


Thank you for the insight! I'm a bit of a newbie so do you mind telling me what looks wrong with the caseback? I thought it's covered with a sticker or something.


----------



## Emphasis

samurai3005 said:


> Thank you for the insight! I'm a bit of a newbie so do you mind telling me what looks wrong with the caseback? I thought it's covered with a sticker or something.


All that yellowing, and marring of the caseback looks very odd. When in doubt, shop with a trusted seller or business.


----------



## DC guy

coconutpolygon said:


> I feel your pain, I have placed an order for one that I'll get in June 😭


Kicking myself for not reading this thread when you guys posted this. After over two years of saving pennies and selling off watches, I finally pulled the trigger in February on a Nomos Tetra that was supposedly going arrive in May—around my 50th birthday—only to be told it wouldn’t ship for six months, meaning August!


----------



## Longjean

The original paper sticker on a stahl boden , says so in the original text.


----------



## adashu

Took my Ace Club to Mexico on a NATO. Literally was “cliff” jumping 20+ feet into cenotes outside of Tulum/Cancun with it on and it didn’t skip a beat. Officially my vacation watch now.

Thinking back to the 5-digit Rolex pieces I’ve had in the past that would be suited for the job - I wouldnt even dare risk those in the deep waters of the cenotes now. Unfortunately Rolex is no longer a tool watch, just a luxury item/commodity.

So happy high quality “affordable” brands like Nomos exist for fun, low key adventures.


----------



## Avo

Finally joined the Nomos community with the Tangente 139:


----------



## rjl

Cleverbs said:


> Question for everyone here: Why does the Ludwig model seem less loved than the Tangente and Orion models? Scrolling through the website, I like the Ludwig Neomatic (282), but I see a lot of references from reviewers and stuff about the Tangente and Orion over the Ludwig (other than the special edition enamel models). Is there a reason for this?
> 
> Figured just easier to ask the best and brightest of this forum than trying to scour the internet for it.


 Cleverbs, I am fan of the Ludwig and roman numerals. The 282 model you referenced doesn't do anything for me, but in general I like roman numerals. My Ludwig reference 231 can pass as a dress watch and also as a casual piece. If you like it, don't worry about others.


----------



## Caso

adashu said:


> Took my Ace Club to Mexico on a NATO. Literally was “cliff” jumping 20+ feet into cenotes outside of Tulum/Cancun with it on and it didn’t skip a beat. Officially my vacation watch now.
> 
> Thinking back to the 5-digit Rolex pieces I’ve had in the past that would be suited for the job - I wouldnt even dare risk those in the deep waters of the cenotes now. Unfortunately Rolex is no longer a tool watch, just a luxury item/commodity.
> 
> So happy high quality “affordable” brands like Nomos exist for fun, low key adventures.
> 
> View attachment 16594482


To me, this is one of the best special editions Nomos has ever released. Missed a chance to pick one up recently, for now it’s the one that got away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adashu

Caso said:


> To me, this is one of the best special editions Nomos has ever released. Missed a chance to pick one up recently, for now it’s the one that got away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have good news for you my friend - Ace still has the version with the sapphire caseback for sale for around $1100-1200 USD









Ace x Nomos Club 36 Blue Limited Edition / open case back


Ace x Nomos Club 36 Limited Edition online at Ace Jewelers, authorized Nomos dealers! Secure shopping online on AceJewelers.com. FREE delivery!




www.acejewelers.com


----------



## adashu

Picked up the new Tangente Platinum Gray 39. What a beauty in person. My third NOMOS and my first neomatik. Many thoughts on this. I’ll post a video soon.


----------



## BRN

Tempted to pick up another Nomos this week so that this one won’t be as lonely!


----------



## BRN

I received an email from Nomos. Four different LE automatic models to be released Tuesday!


----------



## john_marston

adashu said:


> Picked up the new Tangente Platinum Gray 39. What a beauty in person. My third NOMOS and my first neomatik. Many thoughts on this. I’ll post a video soon.
> View attachment 16633431


Seen some ads of this. Looks super nice


----------



## edotkim

Following up on the post by @BRN above, Nomos has launched a collection of four "Limited Edition Tetra neomatik 175 Years Watchmaking Glashütte" references (175 units per each colorway). It's nice to see the Tetra line get some love!

The announcement notes that they all feature enamel dials, though I suspect that, as per the 175 Years Watchmaking Glashütte Ludwig references from 2020, Nomos is likely applying an enamel paint finish rather than executing truly vitreous enamel dials. But, as someone who owns and loves the Ludwig 175 Years Watchmaking Glashütte ref. 205.S2, this is no bad thing, as it enables a unique dial finish without the much bigger uncharge associated with a "true" enamel dial.

On the topic of upcharges, quite surprisingly, there is none at all, as these LEs list for the same $3,860 USD MSRP as the "standard" Tetra Neomatik ref. 421. Much credit to Nomos for this!

As an aside, it seems strange that Nomos is releasing these today under the banner of "175 Years Watchmaking Glashütte," given that 2020 is recognized as the 175th anniversary and that Nomos launched commemorative LEs of the Lambda and Ludwig under the "175 Years" banner back in 2020. Perhaps they're going to continue to celebrate the anniversary across this decade?

Okay, one last aside: Does anyone know why Nomos refers to the larger Tetra references as the "Tetra Neomatik 39" when they measure 33mm across (the lug-to-lug is 45.3mm, so that's not it)? I did some searching and haven't been able to dig up an answer, so any insight on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kplam

I think they refer to it as the Tetra 39 because it approximates their 39mm circular watches in visual presence. The Tetra 39 is geared towards men so I'm thinking they switched naming conventions because men might not like the idea of wearing a Tetra 33, even though it would wear much larger than an Orion 33.

For reference, I have a Tetra 29.5 and it sits approximate to my Tangente 35 and Orion 35 in visual weight. I suspect the 27.5 Tetra is akin to a 33mm circular.


----------



## ajbutler13

175th anniversary Clubs (black, navy, green) were introduced in 2020 also.


----------



## StufflerMike

How about this one, Qatar Limited Edition


----------



## flyingpicasso

Got my Club back from Nomos--got a routine service and wanted to share my experience. Turn around was 12 weeks, as quoted, communication was good, they did a complete disassembly, cleaning, replaced crown/stem...the usual. But they also refurbish the case, adjust it to 6 positions, and of course make sure it's WR to 100 meters. I had lots of very light microscratches around the case and a couple of decent scratches from strap changes, but this watch now looks just like the day I bought it new about 9 years ago. Very pleased with the look and tight timekeeping. 

They also included a complimentary large Nomos branded soft cloth. Nice touch. For about $300 all in, having Nomos handle all of this is well worth it, in my opinion. Better value service on an in-house movement than Stowa recently charged me for a 2824--and Stowa charges a lot more for a case refurbish, whereas Nomos includes it in the price. Now, a couple of pics. Such a classy watch...


----------



## edubassani

StufflerMike said:


> How about this one, Qatar Limited Edition
> 
> View attachment 16638199


Hmm..."nö"


----------



## drhr

Just picked it up, love the dial color, never thought a 38.9 mm Nomos, with its longish lugs would be ok on my skinny wrist but I'm fine with it !


----------



## kleer

Avo said:


> Finally joined the Nomos community with the Tangente 139:
> View attachment 16599769


How are you feeling about the Tangente after one month? Considering a purchase of this model.


----------



## flyingpicasso

drhr said:


> Just picked it up, love the dial color, never thought a 38.9 mm Nomos, with its longish lugs would be ok on my skinny wrist but I'm fine with it !
> View attachment 16644398


Great dial color and perfect strap!


----------



## kleer

Avo said:


> Finally joined the Nomos community with the Tangente 139:
> View attachment 16599769


----------



## drhr

flyingpicasso said:


> Great dial color and perfect strap!


For sure, and the strap is of great quality, thick but not too much so, and flexible out of the box, I'm a fan of their suede stuff !!


----------



## Avo

kleer said:


> How are you feeling about the Tangente after one month? Considering a purchase of this model.


Well ... I'm probably not the right person to ask. This was my first venture outside the affordable range; my previous most expensive watch was the $800 Limes Pharo Finesse. Now I've admired Nomos design for a long time, and thought for years about getting one, but my spidey sense for value always raised alarms. Then, poking around the Nomos site, I saw that many of their lower-priced models had a notice of "delivery in 10 months". Ten months! I figured if I wanted one maybe I'd finally better get one! So I went for the Tangete 35mm from grey dealer prestigetime, who had it in stock.

It is of course very well finished, and it wears well on my 7.25" wrist; does not feel too small (even though I usually wear 40 to 42mm, and up to 45mm on a couple of super-chunky dive watches). But ... I've only worn it a few times. No honeymoon where I can't imagine wearing any other watch.

I like it, I'm glad I got it, I won't ever sell it. It's a well executed classic design. It's my only watch with any real cred among the snootier WIS. I feel like I can go toe-to-toe with it with a Rolex flasher and hold my own.

YMMV.


----------



## Longjean

If you have a 17cm. wrist or smaller consider the smaller strap. My 35mm Tangente has the standard strap which I always though too large. When I bought my Orion I ordered the smaller 70 x 105mm strap which is perfect fit.


----------



## AL91

Have anyone tried the Nomos 782 and wanna share some photos/ thoughts?


----------



## ajbutler13

AL91 said:


> Have anyone tried the Nomos 782 and wanna share some photos/ thoughts?


Yes. Here. Happy to provide more info if you'd like, but in short, I love mine and think that it's a great fit for my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## AL91

Thanks for the reply, looking really good. Would you consider it as a watch you could buy as a "gada/ one watch collection"?


----------



## ajbutler13

AL91 said:


> Thanks for the reply, looking really good. Would you consider it as a watch you could buy as a "gada/ one watch collection"?


Thanks. And yes, absolutely it would work as someone's only watch. Although...there's *A LOT* of polish, and the case/bracelet will certainly scratch up if you're not cognizant. I'd probably pair it with a $100 Casio to cover all the knock-around activities.


----------



## AL91

ajbutler13 said:


> Thanks. And yes, absolutely it would work as someone's only watch. Although...there's *A LOT* of polish, and the case/bracelet will certainly scratch up if you're not cognizant. I'd probably pair it with a $100 Casio to cover all the knock-around activities.


Thanks, appreciate the feedback. Just gotta find an AD that have it in stock.. might be easier said than done. 
10 months waiting time on Nomos website.


----------



## ajbutler13

AL91 said:


> Thanks, appreciate the feedback. Just gotta find an AD that have it in stock.. might be easier said than done.
> 10 months waiting time on Nomos website.


Ten months??? Sheeesh.


----------



## Bonzodog

Wanted to change the leather straps for the summer,went for Nomos nylon .Light weight and easy to wear.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Does anyone know of a strap that's longer on the watch end? The lugholes of the Club Neomatik are too distant from case, it creates a gap with pretty much every strap I try one (although I still like the result and love the watch everyday more).


----------



## coconutpolygon

ChronoTraveler said:


> Does anyone know of a strap that's longer on the watch end? The lugholes of the Club Neomatik are too distant from case, it creates a gap with pretty much every strap I try one (although I still like the result and love the watch everyday more).
> 
> View attachment 16654059


You could probably get it custom made, you'd also have to have it curve a little so they don't stick up, and instead follow the curve of the lugs. 

I do wish Nomos would just make their lugs a little shorter, or they're just trying to get people to wear smaller watches... 

Like just based on that photo I'd say you need a smaller watch, because it's all dial it looks like a wall clock - and the long lugs and the big gap between the strap and the case exacerbates that look for me. I tried the 38mm club but the lugs are way too long, so I went down to the 36mm which should be just right (whenever I get it, in 6 months or so 😅).


----------



## BRN

Bonzodog said:


> Wanted to change the leather straps for the summer,went for Nomos nylon .Light weight and easy to wear.
> View attachment 16653182


They‘re great summer straps! Not only do I have one on my Club, but I also have extras that I use for both my Hamiltons.


----------



## ajbutler13

ChronoTraveler said:


> Does anyone know of a strap that's longer on the watch end? The lugholes of the Club Neomatik are too distant from case, it creates a gap with pretty much every strap I try one (although I still like the result and love the watch everyday more).
> 
> View attachment 16654059


Looks great to me. Very nice combination.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

coconutpolygon said:


> You could probably get it custom made, you'd also have to have it curve a little so they don't stick up, and instead follow the curve of the lugs.
> 
> I do wish Nomos would just make their lugs a little shorter, or they're just trying to get people to wear smaller watches...
> 
> Like just based on that photo I'd say you need a smaller watch, because it's all dial it looks like a wall clock - and the long lugs and the big gap between the strap and the case exacerbates that look for me. I tried the 38mm club but the lugs are way too long, so I went down to the 36mm which should be just right (whenever I get it, in 6 months or so 😅).


Nomos watches do tend to wear bigger - I had the Zurich worldtime before and it looked way bigger than dimensions suggest too.

I think the Club looks nice. My wirst is slight above 16,5cm, 5,8cm flat. For whatever reason, all my watches tend to look bigger in wristshots. Maybe I photograph too close? Here's another one:


----------



## coconutpolygon

ChronoTraveler said:


> Nomos watches do tend to wear bigger - I had the Zurich worldtime before and it looked way bigger than dimensions suggest too.
> 
> I think the Club looks nice. My wirst is slight above 16,5cm, 5,8cm flat. For whatever reason, all my watches tend to look bigger in wristshots. Maybe I photograph too close? Here's another one:
> 
> View attachment 16656127


right yeah the old wide angle lens making things look huge. this photo looks amazing, man... I want that watch now 😂


----------



## strapdialer

Nomos has a new club version (seems exclusive) 703.S4. Don't like dial color and white hands, but non-california dial is a nice change.


----------



## BRN

I wish Nomos would add more contrasting sub-dials to their collections. The one posted above, though not my favorite color combo, is an example of contrast adding visual interest to their dials.


----------



## StufflerMike

strapdialer said:


> Nomos has a new club version (seems exclusive) 703.S4. Don't like dial color and white hands, but non-california dial is a nice change.
> View attachment 16674939


It is for members of the Facebook group NWC.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I think Nomos forced me to wear a smaller watch!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

My 20+ year old Tangente just back from service. They did a fantastic job. I sent it into NOMOS earlier this year and it was only $280 not including shipping. They shipped it Friday and I received it today (Monday) in CA. There was also a nice note on the invoice that said, “It’s all better now. Our watchmaker, Katharina (last name omitted), attended to the watch that you sent in. We wish you lots of pleasure with it again and hope we remain in your good graces. Thank you for your trust and cordial greetings from Glashutte.” That was a nice touch.


----------



## john_marston

20+ years still looking as good as ever! Is that one with an ETA movement then?


ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think Nomos forced me to wear a smaller watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mr Nomos broke into your house, held you at gunpoint and forced you to throw out your bigger watches and buy small watches too?? Happens to the best of us


----------



## SimonCK

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think Nomos forced me to wear a smaller watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really good on that strap. Is that the Nomos brown shell cordovan strap?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

john_marston said:


> Mr Nomos broke into your house, held you at gunpoint and forced you to throw out your bigger watches and buy small watches too?? Happens to the best of us


That’s how I remember it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

SimonCK said:


> Looks really good on that strap. Is that the Nomos brown shell cordovan strap?


It’s a smooth brown calf from B&R Bands. I checked their site and it looks like they don’t have it anymore, unfortunately. It’s a nice looking strap!

I’d call it more similar to a chromexcel than shell cordovan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Two new straps to mix things up for my Tetra. Saffiano & Epsom leather @ Delugs.

This is my fourth Nomos and may be my keeper. I have difficulty picking a Nomos, as they are all great but subtly different in their own way.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Went to an AD today asking for the *TANGENTE SPORT NEOMATIK 42 DATE,
Since they’re back ordered on the website to 6 months he told me that a new one is coming with lumed numerals and a diving bezel… anyone has heard something similar?*


----------



## smalleq

Meister Suavena said:


> Went to an AD today asking for the *TANGENTE SPORT NEOMATIK 42 DATE,
> Since they’re back ordered on the website to 6 months he told me that a new one is coming with lumed numerals and a diving bezel… anyone has heard something similar?*


Seems to me he might have been confusing it (and a lot of details) with the Ahoi Atlantik Date that was just released yesterday. The new Atlantik has lumed numerals, though its still using the old movement.


----------



## ajbutler13

Meister Suavena said:


> Went to an AD today asking for the TANGENTE SPORT NEOMATIK 42 DATE,
> Since they’re back ordered on the website to 6 months he told me that a new one is coming with lumed numerals and a diving bezel… anyone has heard something similar?


A dive bezel would be *SHOCKING*.


----------



## kalanga

Ordered one on Monday July the 4th, I'm very curious as to how conservativethey might be with their delivery estimates of 10 months. I'll post an update once I get it, it might be of help to someone.

The order was for a Club Campus 38 with a sapphire back and the Future Orange dial - got this OKed by their customer support.


----------



## StufflerMike

Spent some time on a NOMOS family shot and here we go…..


----------



## DC guy

kplam said:


> Two new straps to mix things up for my Tetra. Saffiano & Epsom leather @ Delugs.
> 
> This is my fourth Nomos and may be my keeper. I have difficulty picking a Nomos, as they are all great but subtly different in their own way.


That second one is the bomb! Thanks for sharing these shots of your Tetra 29.5 on various straps. I have one on back order (this is month 5 out of 6) and have been searching for pix of this watch on brown leather.


----------



## Caso

I love my Tangente Sport SE, but the timekeeping has been abysmal. I had it demagnetized once and that seemed to have helped for a bit, but it’s back to around +12 a day. Even for a non-chronometer movement that’s steep for Nomos. Have others had issues with the mechanical movements running inaccurately? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

My new Nomos for the summer


----------



## kplam

WatchHoliday said:


> My new Nomos for the summer


How do you find lume on the new Ahoi? Is it bright and long lasting? How about the numbers?


----------



## chungp9208

Caso said:


> I love my Tangente Sport SE, but the timekeeping has been abysmal. I had it demagnetized once and that seemed to have helped for a bit, but it’s back to around +12 a day. Even for a non-chronometer movement that’s steep for Nomos. Have others had issues with the mechanical movements running inaccurately?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Tetra „Goldelse“


----------



## WatchHoliday

kplam said:


> How do you find lume on the new Ahoi? Is it bright and long lasting? How about the numbers?


well luminosity depends on the surface applied... since the numbers are very thing do not expect anything spectacular.


----------



## john_marston

Was browsing some pre-owned Nomos, and yikes. This is why I don't like them being 3bar with snap-on casebacks. Drop it in the water and it's a goner. This probably ruined someone's day.


----------



## smalleq

john_marston said:


> Was browsing some pre-owned Nomos, and yikes. This is why I don't like them being 3bar with snap-on casebacks. Drop it in the water and it's a goner. This probably ruined someone's day.
> View attachment 16789519
> 
> View attachment 16789520


ehhhhh.,.millions of watches have been made like this over the years and the majority of them don’t look like this.


----------



## samurai3005

I'm planning on going to Thailand this August. Anyone has any experience of shopping Nomos in Thailand?


----------



## DC guy

kalanga said:


> Ordered one on Monday July the 4th, I'm very curious as to how conservativethey might be with their delivery estimates of 10 months. I'll post an update once I get it, it might be of help to someone.
> 
> The order was for a Club Campus 38 with a sapphire back and the Future Orange dial - got this OKed by their customer support.


So…. I ordered a Tetra in February, five months ago, and just found out it’s been delayed another six months. So mine will take almost a year if I don’t cancel my order (and it isn’t delayed further). I ordered through a gray market dealer that works with AD’s. It’s possible the AD screwed me over and sold my watch to someone else when it arrived. But the dealer is putting the blame squarely on Nomos, not their AD. Sigh… this watch was meant to celebrate my 50th birthday, two months ago.


----------



## samurai3005

DC guy said:


> So…. I ordered a Tetra in February, five months ago, and just found out it’s been delayed another six months. So mine will take almost a year if I don’t cancel my order (and it isn’t delayed further). I ordered through a gray market dealer that works with AD’s. It’s possible the AD screwed me over and sold my watch to someone else when it arrived. But the dealer is putting the blame squarely on Nomos, not their AD. Sigh… this watch was meant to celebrate my 50th birthday, two months ago.


Sorry but I’ve just got to ask. Is this AD Montredo?


----------



## tastychickenkebab

Anyone have a picture of an Orion (white dial) on alligator strap? Thanks


----------



## DC guy

samurai3005 said:


> Sorry but I’ve just got to ask. Is this AD Montredo?


Yep. Well they are a gray market seller, not an AD. Has this happened to you too?


----------



## samurai3005

DC guy said:


> Yep. Well they are a gray market seller, not an AD. Has this happened to you too?


I have not. But I'm also eyeing a Tangente 139 at such an alluring price currently at ~1200 EUR. The Tangente 139 is Nomos's entry level so I'm not expecting it to be widely available. Based on your situation, I think had I gone for the Tangente 139, I would have had the exact same problem as yours. So thank you for the heads up! Hope you get your beautiful Tetra soon enough!


----------



## john_marston

smalleq said:


> ehhhhh.,.millions of watches have been made like this over the years and the majority of them don’t look like this.


I know, it’s just a reminder for me that I don’t want to spend over a grand on a watch without water resistance. Especially in the UK where it’s always wet and me being clumsy.


----------



## ajbutler13

A couple of thoughts:
1. Does anyone else own the Club Sport Neomatik 42 Date Blue? I received mine months ago (love it), but still haven't seen others posted around WUS.
2. I feel for all of you who've had to wait so long for your watches. It's sad that Nomos is struggling so mightily to meet demand.


----------



## BRN

ajbutler13 said:


> I feel for all of you who've had to wait so long for your watches. It's sad that Nomos is struggling so mightily to meet demand.


Just a few weeks ago I was ready to order another Nomos Club, only to find out that there’s an eight month waitlist to get it. By that point I may have moved on to something else.


----------



## DC guy

If these huge Nomos wait times are so common across the board, then I guess I should cut Montredo some slack and take their word for it that it’s a factory delay. Will keep waiting til next February. It would not be so bad had I not self-imposed a two-year delay to sell off other watches (some of my best) before I finally pulled the trigger on the Tetra. Sigh…


----------



## rjl

-CUJO- said:


> My 20+ year old Tangente just back from service. They did a fantastic job. I sent it into NOMOS earlier this year and it was only $280 not including shipping. They shipped it Friday and I received it today (Monday) in CA. There was also a nice note on the invoice that said, “It’s all better now. Our watchmaker, Katharina (last name omitted), attended to the watch that you sent in. We wish you lots of pleasure with it again and hope we remain in your good graces. Thank you for your trust and cordial greetings from Glashutte.” That was a nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 16695697


I think the same woman has worked on my Nomos Ludwig 2-3 times and it still runs about 10 minutes fast by month end . I hope I didn't burst your bubble.


----------



## rjl

SimonCK said:


> Looks really good on that strap. Is that the Nomos brown shell cordovan strap?


Does nomos make a brown cordovan? I saw a strap that almost looked burgundy on a Ludwig that looked great. Can't find that color on their website and when I looked at the band it was clearly a nomos band. Would love to see that band again.


----------



## rjl

Caso said:


> I love my Tangente Sport SE, but the timekeeping has been abysmal. I had it demagnetized once and that seemed to have helped for a bit, but it’s back to around +12 a day. Even for a non-chronometer movement that’s steep for Nomos. Have others had issues with the mechanical movements running inaccurately?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my thread on my Ludwig. Still running fast. Almost 10 minutes for the month of July.


----------



## rationaltime

rjl said:


> See my thread on my Ludwig. Still running fast. Almost 10 minutes for the month of July.


That is about 20 s per day. Things can get magetized in shipping.
Maybe you should take your watch to a watchmaker and have it
de-magnetized. Se it that helps.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## smalleq

rjl said:


> Does nomos make a brown cordovan? I saw a strap that almost looked burgundy on a Ludwig that looked great. Can't find that color on their website and when I looked at the band it was clearly a nomos band. Would love to see that band again.


For years. 





Straps — NOMOS Glashütte







nomos-glashuette.com


----------



## ajbutler13

I saw the opportunity for post #3000 in this thread, so I took it.


----------



## rjl

smalleq said:


> For years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straps — NOMOS Glashütte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nomos-glashuette.com


Smalleq...thanks. I looked all over their site (I thought) and couldn't find it. The link below is the one that almost looks burgundy. Looks really sharp in person: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/store/straps?o=9#/en/18-mm/horween-genuine-shell-cordovan-brown-with-red-stitching-18-mm?number=5881.M


----------



## smalleq

rjl said:


> Smalleq...thanks. I looked all over their site (I thought) and couldn't find it. The link below is the one that almost looks burgundy. Looks really sharp in person: Straps — NOMOS Glashütte


The red stitching version is the one that ships the standard white dialed Club as standard. You don't see the strap used very much as it seems fairly uniquely suited for the Club.


----------



## Tpp3975

Okay Nomos fans (including me). I'm looking for a thin watch on the dressier side (but not formal) to be worn in a business environment. My collection is now leaning toward sports watches but I still need something for a suit and dinner events from time to time. While the sports models can work, there are times where something more delicate and under the radar would be nice to have. However, I also want the piece to dress down so I can wear it with casual clothes. I've narrowed my choices to the new 189 platinum or a Tank Must Large. For the Nomos, I'd go with the 35mm for my 6.75 inch wrist. I'm 47 if that matters. I've wanted a tank forever but when the time came to pull the trigger, it felt awfully boring. That said, it's super versatile and probably fits in any collection. The Nomos feels like more watch for the money. I can grab the 189 on jomashop right now brand new for $2400 USD (yes, I know it won't come with the Nomos warranty) which feels like a really good value. What do you think? The icon or the german?


----------



## rjl

You might want to post photos in the future to help us out  I am a Nomos fan. I own a Ludwig and Orion Neomatik. Also, in general I don't think I am a Cartier fan. All that being said, after Googling both watches, I think the Cartier is dressier and a little more distinctive. 

I purchased my Neomatik from Prestige and had no issues, when a warranty issue cropped up. That being said, I suspect with Jomas you would not have any issues getting your watch serviced if needed.



Tpp3975 said:


> Okay Nomos fans (including me). I'm looking for a thin watch on the dressier side (but not formal) to be worn in a business environment. My collection is now leaning toward sports watches but I still need something for a suit and dinner events from time to time. While the sports models can work, there are times where something more delicate and under the radar would be nice to have. However, I also want the piece to dress down so I can wear it with casual clothes. I've narrowed my choices to the new 189 platinum or a Tank Must Large. For the Nomos, I'd go with the 35mm for my 6.75 inch wrist. I'm 47 if that matters. I've wanted a tank forever but when the time came to pull the trigger, it felt awfully boring. That said, it's super versatile and probably fits in any collection. The Nomos feels like more watch for the money. I can grab the 189 on jomashop right now brand new for $2400 USD (yes, I know it won't come with the Nomos warranty) which feels like a really good value. What do you think? The icon or the german?


----------



## Tpp3975

rjl said:


> You might want to post photos in the future to help us out  I am a Nomos fan. I own a Ludwig and Orion Neomatik. Also, in general I don't think I am a Cartier fan. All that being said, after Googling both watches, I think the Cartier is dressier and a little more distinctive.
> 
> I purchased my Neomatik from Prestige and had no issues, when a warranty issue cropped up. That being said, I suspect with Jomas you would not have any issues getting your watch serviced if needed.


Pics added. As you can see the tank dresses down nicely.


----------



## nckwvr

On a Eulit perlon.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

nckwvr said:


> On a Eulit perlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Nice combo.


----------



## Bonzodog

On a cheap nato


----------



## kalanga

DC guy said:


> So…. I ordered a Tetra in February, five months ago, and just found out it’s been delayed another six months. So mine will take almost a year if I don’t cancel my order (and it isn’t delayed further). I ordered through a gray market dealer that works with AD’s. It’s possible the AD screwed me over and sold my watch to someone else when it arrived. But the dealer is putting the blame squarely on Nomos, not their AD. Sigh… this watch was meant to celebrate my 50th birthday, two months ago.


Oof, that must be incredibly frustrating. I can only hope it'll be worth the wait.

I ordered off of Nomos' online store, I don't expect to be bumped in favor of another customer, so I also assume any delays can be attributed to genuine constraints faced by the company.

Anyhow, 1 month down, 9 to go, I'll come brag once I have it on my wrist.


----------



## Penfold36

Tpp3975 said:


> Okay Nomos fans (including me). I'm looking for a thin watch on the dressier side (but not formal) to be worn in a business environment. My collection is now leaning toward sports watches but I still need something for a suit and dinner events from time to time. While the sports models can work, there are times where something more delicate and under the radar would be nice to have. However, I also want the piece to dress down so I can wear it with casual clothes. I've narrowed my choices to the new 189 platinum or a Tank Must Large. For the Nomos, I'd go with the 35mm for my 6.75 inch wrist. I'm 47 if that matters. I've wanted a tank forever but when the time came to pull the trigger, it felt awfully boring. That said, it's super versatile and probably fits in any collection. The Nomos feels like more watch for the money. I can grab the 189 on jomashop right now brand new for $2400 USD (yes, I know it won't come with the Nomos warranty) which feels like a really good value. What do you think? The icon or the german?



Not sure if you decided yet, but you can get the Tangente 189 from Uhrinstinkt for approximately $2000 (after subtracting VAT and factoring in the exchange rate; you may have to pay import duties, but they shouldn't be more than a couple hundred). Their site lists it as "in stock" and it comes with Nomos warranty. Good luck!


----------



## Tpp3975

Penfold36 said:


> Not sure if you decided yet, but you can get the Tangente 189 from Uhrinstinkt for approximately $2000 (after subtracting VAT and factoring in the exchange rate; you may have to pay import duties, but they shouldn't be more than a couple hundred). Their site lists it as "in stock" and it comes with Nomos warranty. Good luck!


Thanks. Appreciate that.


----------



## coconutpolygon

I ordered a club campus future orange 36mm in march or April (I had covid at the time so it was a little fuzzy). And it's finally here! so 4 months, when they quoted me 8 months. Will post pics when I have it hopefully on monday.


----------



## ajbutler13

coconutpolygon said:


> I ordered a club campus future orange 36mm in march or April (I had covid at the time so it was a little fuzzy). And it's finally here! so 4 months, when they quoted me 8 months. Will post pics when I have it hopefully on monday.


Congrats. 4-5 months doesn't seem so bad compared to what others are experiencing.


----------



## UDIVER

Still enjoy this little strap monster, had it for over 5 years now.


----------



## tastychickenkebab

Struggling between Orion 33 and 35. Also struggling between weiss and original (gold indices blue hands).

Will be exclusively used as dress watch (suits only). Will be placed onto black alligator strap.

Could not find 33 in any ADs near me. Trying out a 35 weiss soon.

Small wrist. 6.25 inches. I found a 36mm Nomos Club too long and not dressy enough.

Gut says 33 would be better since I'm only going to be using it as a dress watch.

Any thoughts? Or photos of a 33 on a 6-6.25 inch wrist?

Thanks.


----------



## Itgb

I think a 35mm Orion will wear smaller than a 36mm Club, since the lugs of the Club are longer than the Orion. Here’s my wife’s 33mm on my 6.6in wrist. I would go with the 35mm if I were in your shoes.


----------



## tastychickenkebab

Itgb said:


> I think a 35mm Orion will wear smaller than a 36mm Club, since the lugs of the Club are longer than the Orion. Here’s my wife’s 33mm on my 6.6in wrist. I would go with the 35mm if I were in your shoes.


Thanks. Just confirming that watch in your pic is *33mm?*


----------



## Itgb

tastychickenkebab said:


> Thanks. Just confirming that watch in your pic is *33mm?*


Yes. As another reference here it is next to the 36mm Neomatik


----------



## tastychickenkebab

Itgb said:


> Yes. As another reference here it is next to the 36mm Neomatik


Great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Came in today, 36mm club campus future orange. this wears like a dream on my 6.5" wrist. I tried the 38mm previously but it was way bigger due to the lugs and the case being all dial. I also ordered the darker strap for it and a deployant clasp so looking forward to swapping those out.


----------



## ajbutler13

coconutpolygon said:


> Came in today, 36mm club campus future orange. this wears like a dream on my 6.5" wrist. I tried the 38mm previously but it was way bigger due to the lugs and the case being all dial. I also ordered the darker strap for it and a deployant clasp so looking forward to swapping those out.
> View attachment 16835826


Congrats. The deployant is very _Nomos_. I think you'll like it.


----------



## kplam

Trying out my Tetra on the Forstner Beads of Rice bracelet.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Darker strap and the deployant clasp came in today. Really nice!

A few days with the watch I think my initial reactions would be:


Wears really well, small thin and light.
Dial is nice and vibrant (main selling point).
Strap really comfortable.
Running +6 SPD so far, which is great. (not really bothered with accuracy with this one but it's nice that it's running sub 10 seconds a day so far).


Lume basically is non existent, but that's not why I bought the watch in the first place
Wish it had AR coating on the crystal, but not a deal breaker.
Wish it had a open caseback so I could see the movement, I have seen other 36mm clubs with the clear case back so I might email them and see if I could buy one and replace it myself 👀.


----------



## CalTex

coconutpolygon said:


> Darker strap and the deployant clasp came in today. Really nice!
> 
> A few days with the watch I think my initial reactions would be:
> 
> 
> Wears really well, small thin and light.
> Dial is nice and vibrant (main selling point).
> Strap really comfortable.
> Running +6 SPD so far, which is great. (not really bothered with accuracy with this one but it's nice that it's running sub 10 seconds a day so far).
> 
> 
> Lume basically is non existent, but that's not why I bought the watch in the first place
> Wish it had AR coating on the crystal, but not a deal breaker.
> Wish it had a open caseback so I could see the movement, I have seen other 36mm clubs with the clear case back so I might email them and see if I could buy one and replace it myself .
> 
> View attachment 16839799


Love it, was looking at this same model myself. Where'd you buy it from? Nomos direct is showing months long lead times.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dandruffkb

I wish their club model didn't have such a massive lug-to-lug... easily one of my favorite brands by a long shot! Time to save up for Ahoi! Cries in small-wrist


----------



## coconutpolygon

CalTex said:


> Love it, was looking at this same model myself. Where'd you buy it from? Nomos direct is showing months long lead times.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I got it from a local AD, but yeah it took 5 months or so for me, they quoted me 8 months when I ordered it.


----------



## Bonzodog

Orion 386 arrived this morning.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Dandruffkb said:


> I wish their club model didn't have such a massive lug-to-lug... easily one of my favorite brands by a long shot! Time to save up for Ahoi! Cries in small-wrist


what size are your wrists? I have 6.5-6.75" wrists and I went with the 36mm and it wears great. I'd say it wears big for a 36mm watch due to the watch being all dial and having slightly longer lugs.


----------



## smalleq

Dandruffkb said:


> I wish their club model didn't have such a massive lug-to-lug... easily one of my favorite brands by a long shot! Time to save up for Ahoi! Cries in small-wrist


I love my Ahoi, but it’s not exactly a small lug-to-lug watch either.


----------



## Dandruffkb

coconutpolygon said:


> what size are your wrists? I have 6.5-6.75" wrists and I went with the 36mm and it wears great. I'd say it wears big for a 36mm watch due to the watch being all dial and having slightly longer lugs.





smalleq said:


> I love my Ahoi, but it’s not exactly a small lug-to-lug watch either.


I have around a 6.35-ish (as accurate as I believe I can get). I know the lug-to-lug of the Ahoi isn't small, but I guess according to specs the Ahoi is 2mm shorter lug-to-lug than the Club with the case being 0.3mm bigger. I just think it'll be a BETTER lug-to-lug!


----------



## njhinde

Just dropping in to compliment the wonderful Nomos textile strap. It is actually the best textile strap i’ve owned - soft, comfortable, great for water and hot weather, perfect for the summer. This isn’t a Nomos watch (Sinn), but I will get one if I can finally settle on one of the Club models or maybe even an Ahoi…


----------



## coconutpolygon

njhinde said:


> Just dropping in to compliment the wonderful Nomos textile strap. It is actually the best textile strap i’ve owned - soft, comfortable, great for water and hot weather, perfect for the summer. This isn’t a Nomos watch (Sinn), but I will get one if I can finally settle on one of the Club models or maybe even an Ahoi…


Did you get one of their buckles with it? The winged one they mention on the site?


----------



## Bonzodog

njhinde said:


> Just dropping in to compliment the wonderful Nomos textile strap. It is actually the best textile strap i’ve owned - soft, comfortable, great for water and hot weather, perfect for the summer. This isn’t a Nomos watch (Sinn), but I will get one if I can finally settle on one of the Club models or maybe even an Ahoi…


Totally agree ,I’ve got two and a third on it’s way from Germany.


----------



## njhinde

coconutpolygon said:


> Did you get one of their buckles with it? The winged one they mention on the site?


Yes, I did get the squared Winged buckle as well, but changed it for a new Sinn buckle to match this particular watch. The Nomos winged buckle is really great though.


----------



## njhinde

Bonzodog said:


> Totally agree ,I’ve got two and a third on it’s way from Germany.


This won't be my last one either, that's for sure ;-)


----------



## alas26

njhinde said:


> Just dropping in to compliment the wonderful Nomos textile strap. It is actually the best textile strap i’ve owned - soft, comfortable, great for water and hot weather, perfect for the summer. This isn’t a Nomos watch (Sinn), but I will get one if I can finally settle on one of the Club models or maybe even an Ahoi…


I also agree! I hacked one for my Metro Datum Gangreserve and it’s excellent.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

On Eulit Perlon


----------



## GregoryD

kplam said:


> Trying out my Tetra on the Forstner Beads of Rice bracelet.


That looks great - Forstner makes a great product. 

It also reminds of how silly it is that Nomos doesn't offer any polished bracelets that can be bought separately, despite have almost entirely watches with polished cases. It would be so easy to offer a polished or brushed/polished version of their bracelets, like your BOR from Forstner.


----------



## coconutpolygon

This hasn't really left my wrist since I got it. Makes me want another one 😅 maybe the pink dial next.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I had an almost perfect light setting the other day and decided to capture a photo of my Club Neomatik.

Dial may seem quite plain (no textures), but it's quite elaborate if you look closely:











Dial itself is matte grainy, with a very light and subtle texture
Indexes silhouettes/contours are metal, filled with relatively tall blue paint that reflect light
Subdial is recessed, with a circular pattern

I like this watch more and more as the time goes by. One day I'll buy a Nomos black textile strap to fill those lug gaps (I have the original white one, but not too fond of the combination with this dial).


----------



## john_marston

ChronoTraveler said:


> I had an almost perfect light setting the other day and decided to capture a photo of my Club Neomatik.
> 
> Dial may seem quite plain (no textures), but it's quite elaborate if you look closely:
> 
> View attachment 16869004
> 
> 
> 
> Dial itself is matte grainy, with a very light and subtle texture
> Indexes silhouettes/contours are metal, filled with relatively tall blue paint that reflect light
> Subdial is recessed, with a circular pattern
> 
> I like this watch more and more as the time goes by. One day I'll buy a Nomos black textile strap to fill those lug gaps (I have the original white one, but not too fond of the combination with this dial).


Nice! What was your light setup?


----------



## iwhelan

Nice photo! I have a Club 703, and agree about the textures on the dial. You have to really see it in person to appreciate it. The numerals on mine also have a raised shiny texture that contrasts with the grain of the anodized dial, and of course there's the subdial with it's concentric rings.

I am a fan of the long tapering lugs and the way the strap sits apart from the case. I think it makes the watch feel different and more interesting, especially considering how simple the design is.





ChronoTraveler said:


> I had an almost perfect light setting the other day and decided to capture a photo of my Club Neomatik.
> 
> Dial may seem quite plain (no textures), but it's quite elaborate if you look closely:
> 
> View attachment 16869004
> 
> 
> 
> Dial itself is matte grainy, with a very light and subtle texture
> Indexes silhouettes/contours are metal, filled with relatively tall blue paint that reflect light
> Subdial is recessed, with a circular pattern
> 
> I like this watch more and more as the time goes by. One day I'll buy a Nomos black textile strap to fill those lug gaps (I have the original white one, but not too fond of the combination with this dial).


----------



## ajbutler13

Nothing (at all) perfect about my lighting, but boy do I like this watch. Such an easy to wear, no fuss "dress watch" for me.


----------



## johnncohen1992

Does anybody know the width of the clasp used on the 701's strap? I'm looking to order an aftermarket 18mm strap and want to be able to install the OEM clasp on it.


----------



## coconutpolygon

johnncohen1992 said:


> Does anybody know the width of the clasp used on the 701's strap? I'm looking to order an aftermarket 18mm strap and want to be able to install the OEM clasp on it.


16mm!


----------



## jrichards86

Just added a 701 to my collection today. Long quoted lead times for this watch but only took just over a month to come in. Beautiful watch, much more impressive in the metal than photos.


----------



## kalanga

jrichards86 said:


> Just added a 701 to my collection today. Long quoted lead times for this watch but only took just over a month to come in. Beautiful watch, much more impressive in the metal than photos.


Out of curiosity, did you order directly from NOMOS' website, through an AD or somewhere else?

An update on my order: no news. 2 months down, an estimated 8 to go.


----------



## jrichards86

kalanga said:


> Out of curiosity, did you order directly from NOMOS' website, through an AD or somewhere else?
> 
> An update on my order: no news. 2 months down, an estimated 8 to go.


Through Ace Jewelers in Amsterdam. They said 4-6 months initially as a lead time so I was surprised how quick it was.


----------



## iwhelan

I also bought my 703 from Ace (to the US), and they delivered it much quicker than expected. This was in 2020, and the 703 was already "discontinued".


----------



## Dandruffkb

I made my dream come true! Upgraded my club Dunkel to a Nomos Ahoi Neomatik! Well... not exactly an upgrade since I still have the Club... but I reached my dream Nomos! I'll take better pictures another day, just too excited right now!


----------



## evilym

*







*


----------



## iwhelan

Great photo, and awesome watch. I love my 703.



evilym said:


> *
> View attachment 16913925
> *


----------



## evilym

iwhelan said:


> Great photo, and awesome watch. I love my 703.


Same. 
Simply yet beautiful


----------



## fuzzy_panda

Hey guys, been a fan of Nomos Orion for a couple months now, decided I have to get one! i have a 17cm wrist (6.7 inch? Not sure on imperial units), I wonder should I get the 35 or 38mm? I also kinda want the 39mm as that comes with neomatik, but worried that it might be too big? I have a BB58 with 47.5mm lug to lug and 39mm dial and that fits perfect, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## Buramu

fuzzy_panda said:


> Hey guys, been a fan of Nomos Orion for a couple months now, decided I have to get one! i have a 17cm wrist (6.7 inch? Not sure on imperial units), I wonder should I get the 35 or 38mm? I also kinda want the 39mm as that comes with neomatik, but worried that it might be too big? I have a BB58 with 47.5mm lug to lug and 39mm dial and that fits perfect, what would you guys recommend?


Rule of thumb for Nomos: go much smaller than you’re used to. In this case: definitely the 35mm.

For reference: the 38mm Tangente is almost too big for my 7.3” wrist and I could easily wear the 35mm.


----------



## rjl

fuzzy_panda said:


> Hey guys, been a fan of Nomos Orion for a couple months now, decided I have to get one! i have a 17cm wrist (6.7 inch? Not sure on imperial units), I wonder should I get the 35 or 38mm? I also kinda want the 39mm as that comes with neomatik, but worried that it might be too big? I have a BB58 with 47.5mm lug to lug and 39mm dial and that fits perfect, what would you guys recommend?


Go with Orion Neomatik. I have the Blue one and it keeps excellent time - 1-2 minutes off per month. I have a 6.75 inch wrist (I think) and it wears kind of big because of the Dracula lugs. However it does not look bad at all and I enjoy. Go try it on and don't do the dainty 35mm.


----------



## ForestSpirit

fuzzy_panda said:


> Hey guys, been a fan of Nomos Orion for a couple months now, decided I have to get one! i have a 17cm wrist (6.7 inch? Not sure on imperial units), I wonder should I get the 35 or 38mm? I also kinda want the 39mm as that comes with neomatik, but worried that it might be too big? I have a BB58 with 47.5mm lug to lug and 39mm dial and that fits perfect, what would you guys recommend?


According to most internet watch enthusiasts, you should err on the smaller size with Nomos. But I don’t necessarily agree. I have a 6.5” wrist and wear an Orion 38mm. Perhaps it’s borderline too big, but I absolutely adore it. Mine is the 1989 variant with a “November grey” dial. With a lighter dial I’d probably prefer 35mm. But in any case, the 38mm can definitely work on a <7” wrist.

Photo for reference:


----------



## evilym

fuzzy_panda said:


> Hey guys, been a fan of Nomos Orion for a couple months now, decided I have to get one! i have a 17cm wrist (6.7 inch? Not sure on imperial units), I wonder should I get the 35 or 38mm? I also kinda want the 39mm as that comes with neomatik, but worried that it might be too big? I have a BB58 with 47.5mm lug to lug and 39mm dial and that fits perfect, what would you guys recommend?


With similar wrist I wear Club 36.

Nomos (finally!) put lug-to-lug dimension on it's website.
Orion 35 has *45mm* L2L and 38mm has *48mm* L2L
My Club has 47,5 and i think it's max for my wrist for "Nomos type of watch".

My question is, will You wear it as a dress watch? If yes - then go for 35mm. If You plan to wear it more casualy, then maybe You could try 38mm.


----------



## Penfold36

Does anyone know what's going on with Nomos? I was just searching through their catalogue and noticed that several models have quietly disappeared from their website. Furthermore, several other models are now listed as "sold out online," which I take to mean they might not be coming back (just a guess). Finally, several more models now have 12 month wait times (as opposed to the 6-10 month wait times we've seen for the last year or so). Is there a major revamping of the line up (or trimming down of the line up) occurring or is something else going on? I just wondered if anyone here might have some additional insight.


----------



## mihajlons

Maybe the global situations with raw materials made caused a problem with production

Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## evilym

Penfold36 said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with Nomos? I was just searching through their catalogue and noticed that several models have quietly disappeared from their website. Furthermore, several other models are now listed as "sold out online," which I take to mean they might not be coming back (just a guess). Finally, several more models now have 12 month wait times (as opposed to the 6-10 month wait times we've seen for the last year or so). Is there a major revamping of the line up (or trimming down of the line up) occurring or is something else going on? I just wondered if anyone here might have some additional insight.


Well, they announced end of production for Club ref. 701 and 703 almost 4 years ago, yet You still can order them 
Not sure what's goin on, but there can be a couple of issues here. Problems with materials, like @mihajlons mentioned, other can be fast growing popularity in Nomos brand. Watchmakers can't produce watches fast enough...

I Didn't see "Sold Out Online" information earlier. Not sure what it means.

And a note from Nomos webiste... it doesn't tell much


----------



## Boiler

Hi, all. Apologies if this has been asked/answered before and I just missed finding it: do the seemingly minor size differences make the Ahoi Neomatik 36mm wear noticeably different than the Tangente 35? 

I'm intrigued by the idea of getting an Atlantik Ahoi Neomatik and moving on from a couple of larger watches that have all but fallen out of my rotation. However, I haven't been able to try the Ahoi on in person. I do own a silver 35.5mm Stowa Antea KS that I absolutely love. I think the Atlantik Ahoi's aesthetic might evoke a similar emotion but be different enough to not feel redundant. Opinions?


----------



## Itgb

Boiler said:


> Hi, all. Apologies if this has been asked/answered before and I just missed finding it: do the seemingly minor size differences make the Ahoi Neomatik 36mm wear noticeably different than the Tangente 35?
> 
> I'm intrigued by the idea of getting an Atlantik Ahoi Neomatik and moving on from a couple of larger watches that have all but fallen out of my rotation. However, I haven't been able to try the Ahoi on in person. I do own a silver 35.5mm Stowa Antea KS that I absolutely love. I think the Atlantik Ahoi's aesthetic might evoke a similar emotion but be different enough to not feel redundant. Opinions?


They are pretty close, but the Ahoi does lean more casual with the crown guards, dial design, and textile strap. If you keep the Stowa on a leather strap, I could see room for both in the collection.


----------



## SimonCK

I noticed a few Club models have gone from their website including the 741 Atlantik which is one I'd love to acquire one day.


----------



## coconutpolygon

SimonCK said:


> I noticed a few Club models have gone from their website including the 741 Atlantik which is one I'd love to acquire one day.


Yeah I noticed that too, I saw one go for £1500 on ebay the other day and kinda wish I snagged it lol. but I'm trying not to buy any more watches for a while.


----------



## kplam

I think I found my bracelet for the Tetra. Forstner Beads of Rice.


----------



## fuzzy_panda

Ok I finally got to try the Orion in 35 and 38mm, surprisingly found the 35mm fitting really good, but the 38 lugs hang over waaaay too much. Thoughts? (Brown strap 35mm, Grey is 38mm)









35mm









38mm


----------



## flyingpicasso

fuzzy_panda said:


> Ok I finally got to try the Orion in 35 and 38mm, surprisingly found the 35mm fitting really good, but the 38 lugs hang over waaaay too much. Thoughts? (Brown strap 35mm, Grey is 38mm)
> 
> View attachment 16948446
> 
> 35mm
> 
> View attachment 16948447
> 
> 38mm


Between the two, definitely the 35mm. You might even check out the 33mm given those long lugs.


----------



## ForestSpirit

fuzzy_panda said:


> Ok I finally got to try the Orion in 35 and 38mm, surprisingly found the 35mm fitting really good, but the 38 lugs hang over waaaay too much. Thoughts? (Brown strap 35mm, Grey is 38mm)
> 
> View attachment 16948446
> 
> 35mm
> 
> View attachment 16948447
> 
> 38mm


Based on those pics, I’d say the 35mm is the way to go. And that’s a cracking model. I love that dial with the brown strap. Perfect!


----------



## Fantasio

35 mm for sure. Subdial position looks better too, 38 mm has a bit too much empty space below.


Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## smalleq

These both arrived yesterday. I can't wait to take the Weltzeit traveling next month!


----------



## evilym

fuzzy_panda said:


> Ok I finally got to try the Orion in 35 and 38mm, surprisingly found the 35mm fitting really good, but the 38 lugs hang over waaaay too much. Thoughts? (Brown strap 35mm, Grey is 38mm)
> 
> 
> 35mm
> 
> 
> 38mm


Definitely 35mm.



smalleq said:


> These both arrived yesterday. I can't wait to take the Weltzeit traveling next month!


Gratz. Especially on Zürich!


----------



## JeremyJM

smalleq said:


> These both arrived yesterday. I can't wait to take the Weltzeit traveling next month!


Love what Fratello did with that version of the Weltzeit. While I like the standard models, adding some contrast/accent colors really livens it up.


----------



## smalleq

JeremyJM said:


> Love what Fratello did with that version of the Weltzeit. While I like the standard models, adding some contrast/accent colors really livens it up.


My NOMOS love has really turned to the more playful stuff. Something about the dissonance of adding playfulness to bauhaus inspired design really speaks to me. A bit ironic seeing as most of my other favorite watches veer towards grey/monochrome side of the spectrum. The Fratello collab really nails the vibe of what I want from a NOMOS, these days despite the fact that a regular 35mm Tangente is what started me off down the watch rabbit hole.


----------



## kalanga

kalanga said:


> Out of curiosity, did you order directly from NOMOS' website, through an AD or somewhere else?
> 
> An update on my order: no news. 2 months down, an estimated 8 to go.


Update on the order: no news, 3 months down, an estimated 7 to go.


----------



## evilym




----------



## evilym

New Club Sport Neomatic 
I love the size!  









Introducing - Nomos Club Sport neomatik 37 Polar Blue & Petrol Green


A more compact take on the brands sporty, rugged yet elegant watch. Meet the new Nomos Club Sport neomatik 37 Polar Blue & Petrol Green.




monochrome-watches.com













The NOMOS Club Sport Neomatik Goes 37mm And Date-Free In Two New Colorways


✓ Nacho introduces the new NOMOS Club Sport Neomatik ✓ Now in 37mm with two new dial colors and a no-date configuration ✓ Check it out! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





Polar Blue 











Petrol Green


----------



## Cleverbs

evilym said:


> New Club Sport Neomatic
> I love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing - Nomos Club Sport neomatik 37 Polar Blue & Petrol Green
> 
> 
> A more compact take on the brands sporty, rugged yet elegant watch. Meet the new Nomos Club Sport neomatik 37 Polar Blue & Petrol Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOMOS Club Sport Neomatik Goes 37mm And Date-Free In Two New Colorways
> 
> 
> ✓ Nacho introduces the new NOMOS Club Sport Neomatik ✓ Now in 37mm with two new dial colors and a no-date configuration ✓ Check it out! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polar Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol Green


Fully polished clasp was... a choice.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Really love these new club sports, 37mm is perfect too. I am tempted by either colour. will get in touch with some ADs in the meantime. I would probably consider selling a few watches just to make room for this one.


----------



## StufflerMike

More comments here: 








NOMOS News: 37mm Club Sport neomatik Petrol and Polar


The new 37mm models are robust and attractive at the same time: The comfortable stainless steel case and the link bracelet (polished and satined) merge seamlessly with each other. A safety folding clasp completes the new NOMOS watch Club Sport neomatik. The Club Sport neomatik Polar and...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## monsters

I absolutely love this model, but unfortunately I think theres too much overlap with my Club 36. Like others, I hope they will release the sport bracelet for the Club 36 soon!


----------



## coconutpolygon

monsters said:


> I absolutely love this model, but unfortunately I think theres too much overlap with my Club 36. Like others, I hope they will release the sport bracelet for the Club 36 soon!


ohh... that's a thought, I'd just get one of those haha.


----------



## monsters

coconutpolygon said:


> ohh... that's a thought, I'd just get one of those haha.



I spoke too soon - I read the articles a few more times, and fell in love with the green and pulled the trigger 😀


----------



## coconutpolygon

monsters said:


> I spoke too soon - I read the articles a few more times, and fell in love with the green and pulled the trigger 😀


if I wasn't saving my money for more important things id have bought the green one already 😂


----------



## evilym

coconutpolygon said:


> if I wasn't saving my money for more important things id have bought the green one already 😂


Yeah - it sucks... I just bought a house and need to arrange it and buy alot of stuff. 
Everytime there is a watch that caught my eye, it's like "eh... maybe next year 😐".


----------



## gmgSR50

Just spent a few days in San Francisco with this. Clicking through the time zones is so enjoyable











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itshea

I saw that nomos discontinued the club 39 neomatik in blue. It’s all I have worn for all of 2022 now it seems for the most part. I thought about turning it into the 37 auto (Atlantic) but just haven’t bothered. The piece has grown on me and keeps great time. I abuse the crap out of it from using a hammer drill for concrete(forgot to take it off), surfing, gardening…nary a problem. Always and I mean always loses exactly 4 seconds a day. I set it ahead a minute or so every now and again and don’t think about it. Had the metro…forgot to wind some mornings. Had a b&r didn’t like the sweeping seconds. This 767 is perfect.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Has literally become my most worn watch... orange is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## StufflerMike

Autumn arriving


----------



## Buramu

coconutpolygon said:


> Has literally become my most worn watch... orange is surprisingly versatile.


I love the Orange Club, but every time I check it out I see the ridiculous back-order times (10 months!) and I look elsewhere. What's up with that? These are supposed to be the regular non-limited edition models, right?


----------



## coconutpolygon

Buramu said:


> I love the Orange Club, but every time I check it out I see the ridiculous back-order times (10 months!) and I look elsewhere. What's up with that? These are supposed to be the regular non-limited edition models, right?


I got mine from a local AD and it took 6 months or so. I think it's just because they're a small company and they're still fulfilling orders from covid.


----------



## StufflerMike

coconutpolygon said:


> I got mine from a local AD and it took 6 months or so. I think it's just because they're a small company and they're still fulfilling orders from covid.


Small ? Well, 80 employees and annual sales of €80,000,000. from 1990 to 2021 they sold 450,000 watches.
Nowadays Nomos is likely to produce the most *mechanical* watches in Germany today, estimated at around 35,000 pieces per anno.


----------



## coconutpolygon

StufflerMike said:


> Small ? Well, 80 employees and annual sales of €80,000,000. from 1990 to 2021 they sold 450,000 watches.
> Nowadays Nomos is likely to produce the most *mechanical* watches in Germany today, estimated at around 35,000 pieces per anno.


Yeah... that is a small company relative to the big brands and conglomerates like rolex/seiko/casio/the swatch group etc etc. Not a bad thing at all, I didn't mean it as a slight. But Nomos relatively speaking is a small company.


----------



## Zan-san

Instead of doing new thread decided to post here.
So long story short, got bitten by nomos bug and next one will be from nomos.

Local ADs here are quite far aeay and dont have all the models stocked. So pleading for help with sizing. 17,5cm wrist (6.9” in weird units) and I did narrow down my options to following:
Tangente 35 (manual, dislike colours in auto)
Metro Neomatik (35mm variant) This is by hardest to find
Tetra Neomatik 39

Tangente is the easiest to test but I reckon it’ll be good wo testing. Only thing is that I would prefer auto and thus metro and tetra are higher on my list. Disadvantage is that it’s a 350km drive to test the watch with different colour I had thought.
Anyone would happen to have wrist pics on these? Tried to search but couldn’t find on all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

Zan-san said:


> Instead of doing new thread decided to post here.
> So long story short, got bitten by nomos bug and next one will be from nomos.
> 
> Local ADs here are quite far aeay and dont have all the models stocked. So pleading for help with sizing. *17,5cm wrist (6.9” in weird units)* and I did narrow down my options to following:
> Tangente 35 (manual, dislike colours in auto)
> Metro Neomatik (35mm variant) This is by hardest to find
> Tetra Neomatik 39
> 
> Tangente is the easiest to test but I reckon it’ll be good wo testing. Only thing is that I would prefer auto and thus metro and tetra are higher on my list. Disadvantage is that it’s a 350km drive to test the watch with different colour I had thought.
> Anyone would happen to have wrist pics on these? Tried to search but couldn’t find on all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


US customary units are weird. I'll give you that. But so is that comma in 17,5 where we yanks expect a period. I kid, of course. 

As for your dilemma, I'm not sure that wrist pics will help you very much. They can be deceiving. Honestly, I think all three watches will fit you just fine. The Tetra 39 has a lug-to-lug of about 45 mm, so I don't think that would be problematic for you at all. Obviously, the Metro 35 would be considerably daintier on your wrist, with a lug-to-lug of about 41 mm.

In the final analysis, if you're worried about watches "appearing too large," then you should probably go for the smaller one. The current fashion trend is certainly moving in that direction.


----------



## jeroenk

Zan-san said:


> Instead of doing new thread decided to post here.
> So long story short, got bitten by nomos bug and next one will be from nomos.
> 
> Local ADs here are quite far aeay and dont have all the models stocked. So pleading for help with sizing. 17,5cm wrist (6.9” in weird units) and I did narrow down my options to following:
> Tangente 35 (manual, dislike colours in auto)
> Metro Neomatik (35mm variant) This is by hardest to find
> Tetra Neomatik 39
> 
> Tangente is the easiest to test but I reckon it’ll be good wo testing. Only thing is that I would prefer auto and thus metro and tetra are higher on my list. Disadvantage is that it’s a 350km drive to test the watch with different colour I had thought.
> Anyone would happen to have wrist pics on these? Tried to search but couldn’t find on all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Out of those 3, I can only comment on the Tetra. I have a 18 cm wrist and the tetra fits well.
You can find mine and some more wrist shots in this thread: Thoughts on Nomos Tetra 33mm ?

I also have an Orion 38 (the light one with gold indices and blue hands). In terms of wrist presence, I'd say they are pretty close. Of course this is a very rough comparison and they are different color, but just wanted to share that out of the three you posted, the tetra may 'feel' slightly larger. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Zan-san

ajbutler13 said:


> US customary units are weird. I'll give you that. But so is that comma in 17,5 where we yanks expect a period. I kid, of course.
> 
> As for your dilemma, I'm not sure that wrist pics will help you very much. They can be deceiving. Honestly, I think all three watches will fit you just fine. The Tetra 39 has a lug-to-lug of about 45 mm, so I don't think that would be problematic for you at all. Obviously, the Metro 35 would be considerably daintier on your wrist, with a lug-to-lug of about 41 mm.
> 
> In the final analysis, if you're worried about watches "appearing too large," then you should probably go for the smaller one. The current fashion trend is certainly moving in that direction.


I do work with US based guys a lot and I’ve grown accustomed to it. 

Reckon you’re right on sizing. Accumulation of frustration just grows. Tangente with long lugs works well. What I thought that it’s a small watch, but it’s all dial with long lugs so it doesn’t seem too small. Metro can be a bit hard to pull off. Hopefully I’ll have time to try one before end of the year. 



jeroenk said:


> Out of those 3, I can only comment on the Tetra. I have a 18 cm wrist and the tetra fits well.
> You can find mine and some more wrist shots in this thread: Thoughts on Nomos Tetra 33mm ?
> 
> I also have an Orion 38 (the light one with gold indices and blue hands). In terms of wrist presence, I'd say they are pretty close. Of course this is a very rough comparison and they are different color, but just wanted to share that out of the three you posted, the tetra may 'feel' slightly larger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Thanks, took too quick glance on the first go and missed the comparison later on. This helps!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzy_panda

Wow I did not know nomos has a 35mm neomatik option. I thought all neomatiks are at least 39? Orion 35 fits my dainty 170mm rounded wrist quite well, but i really want neomatik function


----------



## MARKO65

I own the Metro Neomatik champagne first edition .... ordered it new when they first came out. I saw on Nomos website that it was not there anymore with the Champagne dial so I sent them a note and got this reply. No longer being made... I guess maybe I will hold onto mine.


I can confirm that our ref. 1107, Metro neomatik champagne, has been discontinued.


----------



## coconutpolygon

MARKO65 said:


> I own the Metro Neomatik champagne first edition .... ordered it new when they first came out. I saw on Nomos website that it was not there anymore with the Champagne dial so I sent them a note and got this reply. No longer being made... I guess maybe I will hold onto mine.
> 
> 
> I can confirm that our ref. 1107, Metro neomatik champagne, has been discontinued.


yeah it looks like they discontinued a ton of watches recently, probably to make room for new models/catch up with their current back orders.


----------



## sci

The Club 701 was supposed to be my exit-watch 7 years ago. It didn't  And actually sees wrist time today after couple of years sitting in the box. Wonder if I need to send it for service, as it still ticks like in day 1 (or let's say - day 30, after everything was settled). Still one of my favorite watches despite the low wrist time.


----------



## evilym

My Nomos gets quite alot atention from me 😉
Here is today's photo.


----------



## coconutpolygon

I really need to buy one of those clubs... even though I have the orange one, I really am drawn to that original version.


----------



## iwhelan

The original is a classic! I'm glad I bought my Club 703, and it looks even better in person than in photos.


----------



## aawong

This back looks wrong is this authentic?


----------



## Buramu

What makes you think it’s not authentic?


----------



## aawong

Does it look good don’t know much nomos


----------



## pixelstate

Joined the club with a club


----------



## pixelstate




----------



## Bonzodog

Paired this one with blue/ orange MN strap.


----------



## coconutpolygon

I somehow ended up on this teal and orange vibe with my current daily rotation


----------



## BRN

coconutpolygon said:


> I somehow ended up on this teal and orange vibe with my current daily rotation
> View attachment 17031937


It’s a fantastic color combination!


----------



## falika

Getting ready to join this thread. Have long wanted a Tetra and pulled the trigger on the Mäusedorn. Problem is every pic shows the dial a different shade. I look forward to receiving and seeing what color it actually turns out to be. (Here are two different shade pics).


----------



## BRN




----------



## evilym

pixelstate said:


> Joined the club with a club
> 
> View attachment 17028504


Great choice ! 🙂



coconutpolygon said:


> I somehow ended up on this teal and orange vibe with my current daily rotation
> View attachment 17031937


Fantastic photo and great duo 🤩



falika said:


> Getting ready to join this thread. Have long wanted a Tetra and pulled the trigger on the Mäusedorn. Problem is every pic shows the dial a different shade. I look forward to receiving and seeing what color it actually turns out to be. (Here are two different shade pics).
> View attachment 17033584
> View attachment 17033594


Congratz!
Nomos doesn't have AR coating, so some photos could be confusing.


----------



## sci

I often forget that I have three NOMOS watches, and not only two. Worn this one today:


----------



## ajbutler13

Just because.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## alas26

Metro on textile.









Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## falika

Just received and pleased to be a Nomos-owning member of this thread.


----------



## SimonCK

That purple Tetra looks great, especially on that strap. Nice choice.


----------



## kalanga

kalanga said:


> Update on the order: no news, 3 months down, an estimated 7 to go.


Another update on the order: the status hasn't changed - 5 months down, 5 to go.


----------



## monsters

I’m waiting for the Club Neomatik 37. Was originally quoted 8-10 weeks, but not hopeful as it seems like nobody has these in hand yet, except for loaners for review.


----------



## alexd3498

Club I'm guessing?









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asherein

First Nomos and loving it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

alexd3498 said:


> Club I'm guessing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


According to Nomos, the four colours of New York, each limited to 75 pieces.


----------



## Tpp3975

StufflerMike said:


> According to Nomos, the four colours of New York, each limited to 75 pieces.


Tough time of year to splurge on an unexpected watch drop. And I have a 37 sport on order. Arggh. Hoping this one doesn't speak to me.


----------



## gangrel

Same here. And my anOrdain...for which I've already put down the deposit...is looming some time in the next couple months. The announcement e-mail didn't say which model, but if they're playing on the New York theme...the Metro? This'd also have the salient advantage that it _hasn't_ been used as a basis for limited/special editions that much; the Club and Tangente lead the way there, I think, and the Tetra's been executed in a large number of colors. And if the 4 color stripes in their email are the primary dial colors, that'd suggest not going for the Ludwig or Orion. 

Of course, there's every chance that these will be snapped up in an eyeblink in any event.


----------



## alexd3498

gangrel said:


> Same here. And my anOrdain...for which I've already put down the deposit...is looming some time in the next couple months. The announcement e-mail didn't say which model, but if they're playing on the New York theme...the Metro? This'd also have the salient advantage that it _hasn't_ been used as a basis for limited/special editions that much; the Club and Tangente lead the way there, I think, and the Tetra's been executed in a large number of colors. And if the 4 color stripes in their email are the primary dial colors, that'd suggest not going for the Ludwig or Orion.
> 
> Of course, there's every chance that these will be snapped up in an eyeblink in any event.


Me with my kurono deposit, they didn't notify some of us of the drop of the latest chronograph so they offered a one time 50 percent deposit now then pay the rest when the watch ships in February. That being said, hodinkee does have affirm doesn't it?:,((( guess my wallet will wait and see 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon

Oh man.. I really don't want to buy another watch... but I might have to 😭 ugh it's so expensive buying from hodinkee too because you pay full retail + I'd have to pay tax etc when importing it. will see if one of the colours is worth it!

although if it's the 38mm size, I would pass on it anyway, so I kinda hope it is 😂


----------



## duck2h

alas26 said:


> Metro on textile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


Looking great! Any other casual straps that you have found to suit the Metro?


----------



## nmadd

Go get 'em in 7 minutes.


----------



## Tpp3975

nmadd said:


> Go get 'em in 7 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 17081234


Hard pass for me. A little boring. Fair price with the movement however. Enough with the LEs.


----------



## monsters

They're ok. Nice, but not anything that makes me want to buy ASAP.

I wonder how long these 75 pieces each will take to sell out. Nomos has not been as hyped in the past few years on Hodinkee I noticed, so they may sit for a few hours?


----------



## Tpp3975

monsters said:


> They're ok. Nice, but not anything that makes me want to buy ASAP.
> 
> I wonder how long these 75 pieces each will take to sell out. Nomos has not been as hyped in the past few years on Hodinkee I noticed, so they may sit for a few hours?


Guessing the blue will sell out since that’s a popular color. The green and red look nice. Yellow - I’m not sure. Nomos has had big time production problems so these may sell for the simple reason that you can get it in 3 days. I’ve been waiting on my club sport for 6 weeks.


----------



## Tpp3975

Tpp3975 said:


> Guessing the blue will sell out since that’s a popular color. The green and red look nice. Yellow - I’m not sure. Nomos has had big time production problems so these may sell for the simple reason that you can get it in 3 days. I’ve been waiting on my club sport for 6 weeks.


Blue is sold out. No shock there. The others remain available.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Disappointed in the color saturation on all of them tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Nice, these desaturated tints are really my thing and match easily with a lot other colours!


----------



## coconutpolygon

Assuming this is a mistake, right? They aren't GMTs (this is on limited.hodinkee.com) - tbh I would have bought the green one if these were 36mm but I suppose they can't do the date in 36mm. The lugs are just slightly too long in 38mm for me.


----------



## monsters

coconutpolygon said:


> View attachment 17081560
> 
> 
> Assuming this is a mistake, right? They aren't GMTs (this is on limited.hodinkee.com) - tbh I would have bought the green one if these were 36mm but I suppose they can't do the date in 36mm. The lugs are just slightly too long in 38mm for me.


I caught the same thing - "GMT" showed up in the title bar of my browser. My guess is that they were leveraging a recent GMT release template when creating this site and forgot to update it.


----------



## coconutpolygon

monsters said:


> I caught the same thing - "GMT" showed up in the title bar of my browser. My guess is that they were leveraging a recent GMT release template when creating this site and forgot to update it.


yeah that makes sense, just saw that Mido GMT title - probably just forgot to update it. Shame really I was like omg nomos club gmt?? that would be my perfect watch 😅 (especially if it were 36mm)


----------



## drhr

NIce colors but still too large for me and with a date function, a def no go . . .


----------



## flyingpicasso

I don't care for the silver subdial, and the blue small seconds hand only seems to make sense on the blue watch. Thankfully these are not appealing to me. Still like my Club version the best.


----------



## BRN

Nothing really special about these LE Clubs, imo. The silver subdial looks odd in contrast to the dial colors and the inclusion of a date window just clutters the dial.


----------



## drhr

flyingpicasso said:


> I don't care for the silver subdial, and the blue small seconds hand only seems to make sense on the blue watch. Thankfully these are not appealing to me. Still like my Club version the best.
> 
> View attachment 17081754


Wow, if that's the older hand wound Club Dunkel you got a winner sir, very very nice!!!!


----------



## chipotlefire

Blue sold out in about 45 minutes
Green in about 4.5 hours

I was able to grab a blue one. I like all of the colors, honestly. The blue hand on the subdial is an odd choice for the colors that aren't blue, imo.

Would have been nice to have at least one facet of the case in brushed for some variety.


----------



## flyingpicasso

drhr said:


> Wow, if that's the older hand wound Club Dunkel you got a winner sir, very very nice!!!!


It is indeed--thank you!


----------



## Tpp3975

chipotlefire said:


> Blue sold out in about 45 minutes
> Green in about 4.5 hours
> 
> I was able to grab a blue one. I like all of the colors, honestly. The blue hand on the subdial is an odd choice for the colors that aren't blue, imo.
> 
> Would have been nice to have at least one facet of the case in brushed for some variety.


Congrats. Glad I passed as my ad called today to tell me my sport 37 blue dial is in.


----------



## gangrel

chipotlefire said:


> Blue sold out in about 45 minutes
> Green in about 4.5 hours
> 
> I was able to grab a blue one. I like all of the colors, honestly. The blue hand on the subdial is an odd choice for the colors that aren't blue, imo.
> 
> Would have been nice to have at least one facet of the case in brushed for some variety.


I like the dial colors a lot, altho my preference would've been to the red or orange first. But like the others, the small seconds subdial finish clashes far too strongly for me. Color match, no, not necessarily, but there had to be something else. I also dislike the date. I wasn't likely to pull the trigger in the first place, but there are enough strikes to make saying No painless.


----------



## Tpp3975

gangrel said:


> I like the dial colors a lot, altho my preference would've been to the red or orange first. But like the others, the small seconds subdial finish clashes far too strongly for me. Color match, no, not necessarily, but there had to be something else. I also dislike the date. I wasn't likely to pull the trigger in the first place, but there are enough strikes to make saying No painless.


The terra cotta model is quite nice. Like a subdued version of the hot pink club. Still available. Tempting but this isn’t the time of year to drop 2k unplanned. And I’ve blow my 2022 watch budget.


----------



## chipotlefire

Tpp3975 said:


> Congrats. Glad I passed as my ad called today to tell me my sport 37 blue dial is in.


ooo congrats, both of those 37 dials look very nice. I had never seen those


----------



## chipotlefire

The yellow Club 38 Date is sold out now


----------



## StufflerMike

Last THU I visited my favorite watch shop in Berlin Spandau (Juwelier Brose). Cookies, chocolate, Lübecker Marzipan and a cup of coffee + the Nomos Tetra Neomatik - 175 Years Watchmaking Glashütte, ref. 421.S2. You can‘t ask for more can you.

Btw: Juwelier Brose managed to get #1/175.


----------



## melb

I want to try on those larger tetra one day


----------



## melb

So I was looking at the limited edition archive, and checking out the Club Campus "Panda/Reverse Panda" Chinese LE (738.s4 and 738.s5).
https://www.jd.com/pinpai/65269.html
Turned out they are still selling them on JD(like the Amazon/Ruten of Mainland China), with a free Nomos pen and Panasonic electric shaver(so random).

First of all, I am not too familiar with JD, and buying luxury goods from Mainland China, so I can't vouch for it.
But this is almost my ideal config, handwound (because it is cheaper), display case back, dark dial, gold or blued hands, textile strap, 38mm. If it is not the California dial it would be perfect.
I tried to do a test run of ordering it.
So you just pay for the item first and they will put it in your "warehouse" and you pay for the shipping when you ship it with other stuff you order from the platform via JD's "official logistic partner" by air and sea. It is way too complicated for me.


https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbi...iGZllZLqdF3V6GQ-AuvWv6wM4bw3E&[B]tn[/B]=*bH-R



Closer to home for most of you, Brinkers Club Campus LE is also available now. I like the colour way but I haven't seen the matte case in person and it looked dull on pictures

















Limited Edition NOMOS-Glashütte Club 50 Made Exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers 50th Anniversary - Brinker's Jewelers


Brinker’s Jewelers is proud to present the Limited Edition Nomos Club 50. This special collaboration is in celebration of our 50th anniversary and our proud par




www.brinkersjewelers.com





Also the previous Brinkers Club LE too!

















Limited Edition NOMOS-Glashütte Club 49 Made Exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers - Brinker's Jewelers


Created exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers 49th Anniversary, this second installment in the Brinker's Limited Edition Nomos Series is truly special, featuring a




www.brinkersjewelers.com


----------



## Tpp3975

melb said:


> So I was looking at the limited edition archive, and checking out the Club Campus "Panda/Reverse Panda" Chinese LE (738.s4 and 738.s5).
> https://www.jd.com/pinpai/65269.html
> Turned out they are still selling them on JD(like the Amazon/Ruten of Mainland China), with a free Nomos pen and Panasonic electric shaver(so random).
> 
> First of all, I am not too familiar with JD, and buying luxury goods from Mainland China, so I can't vouch for it.
> But this is almost my ideal config, handwound (because it is cheaper), display case back, dark dial, gold or blued hands, textile strap, 38mm. If it is not the California dial it would be perfect.
> I tried to do a test run of ordering it.
> So you just pay for the item first and they will put it in your "warehouse" and you pay for the shipping when you ship it with other stuff you order from the platform via JD's "official logistic partner" by air and sea. It is way too complicated for me.
> 
> 
> Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Closer to home for most of you, Brinkers Club Campus LE is also available now. I like the colour way but I haven't seen the matte case in person and it looked dull on pictures
> View attachment 17090017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition NOMOS-Glashütte Club 50 Made Exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers 50th Anniversary - Brinker's Jewelers
> 
> 
> Brinker’s Jewelers is proud to present the Limited Edition Nomos Club 50. This special collaboration is in celebration of our 50th anniversary and our proud par
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brinkersjewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the previous Brinkers Club LE too!
> View attachment 17090016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition NOMOS-Glashütte Club 49 Made Exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers - Brinker's Jewelers
> 
> 
> Created exclusively for Brinker's Jewelers 49th Anniversary, this second installment in the Brinker's Limited Edition Nomos Series is truly special, featuring a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brinkersjewelers.com


Both of those brinkers are terrific looking.


----------



## coconutpolygon

I'm happy all these LEs are 38mm, sizes me out and keeps my wallet happy 😂


----------



## Ignaceworang

First time posting here and also first time Nomos owner, been trying, handling Nomos since late 90's but never pulled the trigger until last Oct.....I bought it online while traveling....


----------



## ajbutler13

Ignaceworang said:


> First time posting here and also first time Nomos owner, been trying, handling Nomos since late 90's but never pulled the trigger until last Oct.....I bought it online while traveling....
> View attachment 17094290


Congrats. You picked that up pretty quickly. How do you like it?


----------



## melb

Ignaceworang said:


> First time posting here and also first time Nomos owner, been trying, handling Nomos since late 90's but never pulled the trigger until last Oct.....I bought it online while traveling....


How easy is it to "detach" the bracelet and lay flat like the picture? I don't like the idea of that square box.


----------



## Tpp3975

ajbutler13 said:


> Congrats. You picked that up pretty quickly. How do you like it?





Ignaceworang said:


> First time posting here and also first time Nomos owner, been trying, handling Nomos since late 90's but never pulled the trigger until last Oct.....I bought it online while traveling....
> View attachment 17094290


mine is nicely packed under the Xmas tree. Can’t wait to open it!


----------



## falika

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 17084772
> 
> Last THU I visited my favorite watch shop in Berlin Spandau (Juwelier Brose). Cookies, chocolate, Lübecker Marzipan and a cup of coffee + the Nomos Tetra Neomatik - 175 Years Watchmaking Glashütte, ref. 421.S2. You can‘t ask for more can you.
> 
> Btw: Juwelier Brose managed to get #1/175.
> View attachment 17084771


I love all for colors of those 175 Years.


----------



## ajbutler13

melb said:


> How easy is it to "detach" the bracelet and lay flat like the picture? I don't like the idea of that square box.


My 42 mm version came in a box just like the one shown. It's fine, actually. But to answer your question, the bracelet has quick disconnects and separates from the case very simply.


----------



## melb

ajbutler13 said:


> My 42 mm version came in a box just like the one shown. It's fine, actually. But to answer your question, the bracelet has quick disconnects and separates from the case very simply.


Thanks!


----------



## New Watcher

I really like the look of the orange Club Campus 38. I typically wear 39-44mm watches. Do the Nomos lugs overhang as much as some have said? Also, do Nomos owners remain Nomos fans after their first watch?


----------



## melb

New Watcher said:


> I really like the look of the orange Club Campus 38. I typically wear 39-44mm watches. Do the Nomos lugs overhang as much as some have said? Also, do Nomos owners remain Nomos fans after their first watch?


Depends on your wrist. Best to try it on at the boutique. Some prefer the 36mm


----------



## coconutpolygon

melb said:


> Depends on your wrist. Best to try it on at the boutique. Some prefer the 36mm


Yeah, I think the 36 also looks better proportioned, the gap at 6 on the 38mm is quite large and there’s a lot more white space on the dial.


----------



## Ignaceworang

wore it today, love it, all tools needed for adjustments of the bracelet is included. Bracelet have qr mechanism, taking it on and off is pretty easy. I actually never saw any brands have qr on bracelet. All in all, it’s a huge bang for my Eur.


----------



## DC guy

kalanga said:


> Another update on the order: the status hasn't changed - 5 months down, 5 to go.


10 months… that’s how long I’ve been waiting for my Tetra. Supposedly two months left.


----------



## melb

DC guy said:


> 10 months… that’s how long I’ve been waiting for my Tetra. Supposedly two months left.


wow which Tetra?
Do you have a local AD with stocks?


----------



## Ignaceworang

honeymoon period 😁


----------



## Tpp3975

Ignaceworang said:


> View attachment 17098476
> 
> 
> honeymoon period 😁


Nice. Wrist size?


----------



## DC guy

melb said:


> wow which Tetra?
> Do you have a local AD with stocks?


Tetra 406. I ordered thru Montredo of Germany.

And amazingly, one day after my post, they emailed me to say they expect the watch to arrive at their place next week!! Then they will ship it from Germany to USA and hopefully it won’t spend a month in customs.

I did see this watch once at a local AD but it was right before the pandemic. I don’t think they have it any more. Plus it would have cost about $700 more.


----------



## melb

Oh the classic! Congrats!


----------



## Ignaceworang

Tpp3975 said:


> Nice. Wrist size?


6.5” max…it wears relatively big


----------



## Tpp3975

Ignaceworang said:


> 6.5” max…it wears relatively big


Looks great. Wondering if my shirt cuffs are gonna scratch up that bezel. Looks like a scratch magnet


----------



## melb

I mocked 
up a tetra before and looks a bit small


----------



## GlasIsGreen

melb said:


> I mocked up a tetra before and looks a bit small


What a good idea. Mine looks quite large on my wrist, and it's the small size!










A little late to contribute, but here goes! I received my Tetra Petit Four Pearl back in October, after a 4 months wait. Got it during a sale for a substantial discount and was so happy... only to realise it was a sort of pre-sale and I wouldn't get the watch for months! While waiting for the Tetra to arrive I kept second-guessing myself and almost cancelled the order several times, but in the end went through with it and am very glad that I did.

Aside from the obvious (its glorious aesthetics), the watch is lightweight, comfortable, and highly legible. The power reserve lasts 2 days. The colours are subtle and seem to adapt to the environment - so that the dial sometimes looks pink, sometimes mauve, sometimes taupe, essentially reflecting the colour of my clothing. This makes the watch extremely versatile.

Drawbacks: The only one I can think of, is the lack of water resistance. But I know it would be asking too much for everything and the kitchen sink in one perfect watch. Also, the grey suede strap is already looking a bit dirty after less than 3 months of ownership, and I've been _very_ careful - but that is to be expected. I am thinking of switching to a darker grey, or maybe a navy blue, or dark green...

Not sure what else to say about this deliciousness, but if anyone has questions feel free to ask.

For reference, I have a 14 cm/ 5.75" wrist.


----------



## falika

GlasIsGreen said:


> What a good idea. Mine looks quite large on my wrist, and it's the small size!
> 
> View attachment 17102030
> 
> 
> A little late to contribute, but here goes! I received my Tetra Petit Four Pearl back in October, after a 4 months wait. Got it during a sale for a substantial discount and was so happy... only to realise it was a sort of pre-sale and I wouldn't get the watch for months! While waiting for the Tetra to arrive I kept second-guessing myself and almost cancelled the order several times, but in the end went through with it and am very glad that I did.
> 
> Aside from the obvious (its glorious aesthetics), the watch is lightweight, comfortable, and highly legible. The power reserve lasts 2 days. The colours are subtle and seem to adapt to the environment - so that the dial sometimes looks pink, sometimes mauve, sometimes taupe, essentially reflecting the colour of my clothing. This makes the watch extremely versatile.
> 
> Drawbacks: The only one I can think of, is the lack of water resistance. But I know it would be asking too much for everything and the kitchen sink in one perfect watch. Also, the grey suede strap is already looking a bit dirty after less than 3 months of ownership, and I've been _very_ careful - but that is to be expected. I am thinking of switching to a darker grey, or maybe a navy blue, or dark green...
> 
> Not sure what else to say about this deliciousness, but if anyone has questions feel free to ask.
> 
> For reference, I have a 14 cm/ 5.75" wrist.


Love it! Just received mine this month. (Previously shown pic):


----------



## GlasIsGreen

falika said:


> Love it! Just received mine this month. (Previously shown pic):


That colour combination is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## evilym

New Watcher said:


> Also, do Nomos owners remain Nomos fans after their first watch?


Definitely! I wish i could buy more watches from Nomos!
Maybe in the future 🙂

Till then, i'll enjoy my lovely Club 36 🥰


----------



## StufflerMike

Today‘s Advent Calendar pic


----------



## john_marston

Is there an automatic Club (that’s not California dial)?


----------



## Bonzodog

john_marston said:


> Is there an automatic Club (that’s not California dial)?


----------



## flyingpicasso

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 17105242


Pre-owned, the 774 Club Automat is also an option.


----------



## hzanic

737


----------



## melb

falika said:


> Love it! Just received mine this month.


Beautiful! Which colour is this?29mm?


----------



## falika

melb said:


> Beautiful! Which colour is this?29mm?


29mm....the color (and name) is Mäusedorn, produced in 2011.


----------



## melb

New catalog out for 2023.
Some models are retiring (like the Tetra Symphony series) and there will be price increase from Feb too
Hopefully they would make a bigger hand wound (read: cheaper) Tetra!



https://www.minimatikal.com/2023-nomos-catalogue-update/


----------



## StufflerMike

Season Greetings‼
Metro neomatik 39 roségold








1180


----------



## GlasIsGreen

melb said:


> New catalog out for 2023.
> Some models are retiring (like the Tetra Symphony series) and there will be price increase from Feb too
> Hopefully they would make a bigger hand wound (read: cheaper) Tetra!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.minimatikal.com/2023-nomos-catalogue-update/


Looks like the Tetra Petit Fours are retiring as well. glad I got mine when I did!


----------



## GlasIsGreen

StufflerMike said:


> Season Greetings‼
> Metro neomatik 39 roségold
> View attachment 17109022
> 
> 1180


That is beautiful. Love this model, and especially in rose gold. Those lugs!


----------



## Sheppie

I bought a Nomos metal strap from Minimatikal in December 2022. Very good service. I am in California. It took 20 days to arrive via international post signed delivery. It looks beautiful.
The only negative is that the only store had problems and gave me error messages. I ended up with three orders. He rapidly refunded the two extras. He promised to look into the web store payment issues.

Anyhow. I am very happy with the transaction. I'll be coming back for my next Nomos product.


----------



## atvar

Joining the thread to show off my Nomos Club Sport Neomatik 37:








I've liked Nomos for a while, but none of the options available was _quite_ right for me, I wanted no date, 100m+ WR, preferably blue, with a good bracelet option. Then this was released ticking every one of those boxes  
I feel this size is perfect, proportional to the thickness, and a more practical lug to lug than the 42m model. Very happy with my choice. 
Also, I'm sure it's not news to the people in this thread, but Nomos packaging / presentation is also great, a practically sized travel case that can actually be used, rather than an oversized display box, and bracelet adjustment kit included as standard.


----------



## monsters

atvar said:


> Joining the thread to show off my Nomos Club Sport Neomatik 37:
> I've liked Nomos for a while, but none of the options available was _quite_ right for me, I wanted no date, 100m+ WR, preferably blue, with a good bracelet option. Then this was released ticking every one of those boxes
> I feel this size is perfect, proportional to the thickness, and a more practical lug to lug than the 42m model. Very happy with my choice.
> Also, I'm sure it's not news to the people in this thread, but Nomos packaging / presentation is also great, a practically sized travel case that can actually be used, rather than an oversized display box, and bracelet adjustment kit included as standard.


Congrats it’s a beauty! I am still waiting on my Petrol. They blew past the 10 week mark this week (my original estimate) so let’s hope it comes soon!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## atvar

monsters said:


> Congrats it’s a beauty! I am still waiting on my Petrol. They blew past the 10 week mark this week (my original estimate) so let’s hope it comes soon!


Did you email then? I was estimated 4 weeks, and on day 1 of week 6 I emailed, no response but I got the dispatch notification the next morning! 
I imagine they had a backlog of international orders to ship or something..


----------



## monsters

atvar said:


> Did you email then? I was estimated 4 weeks, and on day 1 of week 6 I emailed, no response but I got the dispatch notification the next morning!
> I imagine they had a backlog of international orders to ship or something..


Yep - emailed the AD and apparently the official word from Nomos is that they are now running behind schedule as these new dials unfortunately have a high QC reject rate, so they are coming off of the line slower. Understandable but I was just getting impatient!

shopping for more nomos in the meantime….


----------



## Tpp3975

atvar said:


> Joining the thread to show off my Nomos Club Sport Neomatik 37:
> View attachment 17112918
> 
> I've liked Nomos for a while, but none of the options available was _quite_ right for me, I wanted no date, 100m+ WR, preferably blue, with a good bracelet option. Then this was released ticking every one of those boxes
> I feel this size is perfect, proportional to the thickness, and a more practical lug to lug than the 42m model. Very happy with my choice.
> Also, I'm sure it's not news to the people in this thread, but Nomos packaging / presentation is also great, a practically sized travel case that can actually be used, rather than an oversized display box, and bracelet adjustment kit included as standard.


Got mine today too. Really like the dial color. There’s more going on here than just blue. It is a very pale shimmery blue. Can almost look like light blue/silver. Dimensions are perfect for my 6.75 inch wrist. Sizing the bracelet was a pia. Pins and collars. Got several links scratched doing so. Nothing major. The clasp is the worst part of the watch. Feels cheap and is too shiny. But quick tooless micro adjust almost makes up for it. For those who don’t like the lugs, the bracelet seems to minimize the visual impact of the lugs. Looks quite “normal”. Wears like a 38 - 39mm on the wrist.

Very pleased overall. Wish someone could explain why this watch is 1k less in Europe. I got a nice discount from my AD but it still cost me 400 more than it would in Europe. What is going on with Nomos US pricing? Is that why I see so many listed in the classifieds for such absurdly low prices.? Very off putting to upcharge in the US. Surprised there isn’t more discussion on this. I guess shame on me for buying from a U.S. AD. You know what they say, fool me once …


----------



## atvar

Tpp3975 said:


> Got mine today too. Really like the dial color. There’s more going on here than just blue. It is a very pale shimmery blue. Can almost look like light blue/silver. Dimensions are perfect for my 6.75 inch wrist. Sizing the bracelet was a pia. Pins and collars. Got several links scratched doing so. Nothing major. The clasp is the worst part of the watch. Feels cheap and is too shiny. But quick tooless micro adjust almost makes up for it. For those who don’t like the lugs, the bracelet seems to minimize the visual impact of the lugs. Looks quite “normal”. Wears like a 38 - 39mm on the wrist.
> 
> Very pleased overall. Wish someone could explain why this watch is 1k less in Europe. I got a nice discount from my AD but it still cost me 400 more than it would in Europe. What is going on with Nomos US pricing? Is that why I see so many listed in the classifieds for such absurdly low prices.? Very off putting to upcharge in the US. Surprised there isn’t more discussion on this. I guess shame on me for buying from a U.S. AD. You know what they say, fool me once …


I agree - the polished clasp is a strange decision since in addition to being very shiny it almost immediately picks up scratches -mine has a long diagonal scratch and quite a big scuff mark after less than a week. I don't mind personally, I bought it to wear, but brushed seems it would have been more sensible. 

I was surprised though how easy mine was to resize - I took it to a local shop initially, but after a couple of days I realized it was still too loose and not balanced, so I got the supplied tools out and with some trepidation had a go myself - first time resizing a bracelet! I practiced twice on the spare links, then did the real thing, no problems at all, now it fits perfectly.

Too late now, but can you order online direct to the US from Nomos? I was travelling, and wanted it shipped to Singapore, where I don't know any ADs, so I ordered it direct from the website. No discounts but seemed the most reliable way. Strangely the site sometimes reverted to "find a local dealer" instead of allowing me to place an order, but after reloading it in incognito mode, it let me place an order and select shipping country.


----------



## Tpp3975

atvar said:


> I agree - the polished clasp is a strange decision since in addition to being very shiny it almost immediately picks up scratches -mine has a long diagonal scratch and quite a big scuff mark after less than a week. I don't mind personally, I bought it to wear, but brushed seems it would have been more sensible.
> 
> I was surprised though how easy mine was to resize - I took it to a local shop initially, but after a couple of days I realized it was still too loose and not balanced, so I got the supplied tools out and with some trepidation had a go myself - first time resizing a bracelet! I practiced twice on the spare links, then did the real thing, no problems at all, now it fits perfectly.
> 
> Too late now, but can you order online direct to the US from Nomos? I was travelling, and wanted it shipped to Singapore, where I don't know any ADs, so I ordered it direct from the website. No discounts but seemed the most reliable way. Strangely the site sometimes reverted to "find a local dealer" instead of allowing me to place an order, but after reloading it in incognito mode, it let me place an order and select shipping country.


Weird. I didn’t get any tools or any paperwork. Guess I better ask them about that. What exactly did they provide? As for pricing you can order online from Nomos but they charge US prices.


----------



## atvar

Not sure if tools is the right word, but it came with a little hammer, a punch thing (not sure what the right word is) and one of those wooden blocks for holding a bracelet while while you hit it: 









The papers were just a copy of the catalog and a "thank you for your purchase" card. 

The square box was the watch. Inside the long box was this: 










No instructions, but I googled and there's an online PDF here


----------



## coconutpolygon

For pins and collars you want to get one of those screw device things, they come with most cheap watch tool kits. Makes it so much easier to take the pins out without hammering them out.


----------



## Tpp3975

coconutpolygon said:


> For pins and collars you want to get one of those screw device things, they come with most cheap watch tool kits. Makes it so much easier to take the pins out without hammering them out.
> View attachment 17116885


Thanks - yeah I have a set from Amazon. That does help but it’s still a pia. Also the tools from Amazon are really garbage. They break. Got the tip of the tool stuck in the watch bracelet hole after it broke off.


----------



## Tpp3975

atvar said:


> Not sure if tools is the right word, but it came with a little hammer, a punch thing (not sure what the right word is) and one of those wooden blocks for holding a bracelet while while you hit it:
> 
> View attachment 17116764
> 
> The papers were just a copy of the catalog and a "thank you for your purchase" card.
> 
> The square box was the watch. Inside the long box was this:
> 
> View attachment 17116766
> 
> 
> No instructions, but I googled and there's an online PDF here


Thanks. I didn’t receive that second box.


----------



## Ignaceworang

monsters said:


> Congrats it’s a beauty! I am still waiting on my Petrol. They blew past the 10 week mark this week (my original estimate) so let’s hope it comes soon!


Wow that‘s long, I received mine in 7 weeks from the day I clicked purchase button. Being in Europe probably helped.


----------



## Ignaceworang

Tpp3975 said:


> Thanks. I didn’t receive that second box.


I received travel case, tool box and watch box with a Nomos chocolate bar. All inside one larger shipping box.


----------



## atvar

Tpp3975 said:


> Thanks. I didn’t receive that second box.





Ignaceworang said:


> I received travel case, tool box and watch box with a Nomos chocolate bar. All inside one larger shipping box.


So I got the tools, but not the chocolate bar - I feel like this is one of those moral lessons - in everything there's always someone better off than you, and always someone worse off 

More seriously I guess they vary the shipping package slightly between countries?


----------



## Tpp3975

atvar said:


> So I got the tools, but not the chocolate bar - I feel like this is one of those moral lessons - in everything there's always someone better off than you, and always someone worse off
> 
> More seriously I guess they vary the shipping package slightly between countries?


Not sure. It’s possible my ad didn’t pass along the tools to me or maybe they don’t include the tools when it goes to an AD since presumably the AD can size the bracelet. No big loss. The chocolate however …


----------



## Mustang1972

evilym said:


> Definitely! I wish i could buy more watches from Nomos!
> Maybe in the future 🙂
> 
> Till then, i'll enjoy my lovely Club 36 🥰
> View attachment 17105039


Looks fantastic and looks perfect size in pic 👌pics normally make watches look bigger what size is your wrist please I have a 6 3/4" so not sure 36mm or 38mm. How does this compare to your spb143 ?


----------



## evilym

Tpp3975 said:


> The chocolate however …


😂



Mustang1972 said:


> Looks fantastic and looks perfect size in pic 👌pics normally make watches look bigger what size is your wrist please I have a 6 3/4" so not sure 36mm or 38mm. How does this compare to your spb143 ?


Tough choice. 
I have 16,5-17cm wrist (6,5-6,7inch) and my Club is perfect for me. But i could easily go for 37 one (almost the same L2L). With Your wrist size, You should be ok with 36, 37 and 38mm Club case. 
As SPB143 it's way different watch. Bigger and chunkier (and with shorter L2L than Nomos) but as much comortable. 

----
Ok, guys how do you find the textile voven straps? 
Is it worth 80€ (strap + clasp)? 
Im thinking about grey one for my Club.


----------



## Mustang1972

evilym said:


> 😂
> 
> 
> Tough choice.
> I have 16,5-17cm wrist (6,5-6,7inch) and my Club is perfect for me. But i could easily go for 37 one (almost the same L2L). With Your wrist size, You should be ok with 36, 37 and 38mm Club case.
> As SPB143 it's way different watch. Bigger and chunkier (and with shorter L2L than Nomos) but as much comortable.
> 
> ----
> Ok, guys how do you find the textile voven straps?
> Is it worth 80€ (strap + clasp)?
> Im thinking about grey one for my Club.


Thanks longer lug to lug on a 36mm than a 40.5mm thats so surprising 😮


----------



## Tpp3975

evilym said:


> 😂
> 
> 
> Tough choice.
> I have 16,5-17cm wrist (6,5-6,7inch) and my Club is perfect for me. But i could easily go for 37 one (almost the same L2L). With Your wrist size, You should be ok with 36, 37 and 38mm Club case.
> As SPB143 it's way different watch. Bigger and chunkier (and with shorter L2L than Nomos) but as much comortable.
> 
> ----
> Ok, guys how do you find the textile voven straps?
> Is it worth 80€ (strap + clasp)?
> Im thinking about grey one for my Club.


I just ordered the dark grey textile strap in 18mm for my polar. Got mine from minimakital as I paid in euros I got the dark grey plus clasp for 80usd versus Nomos charging $130 for the set. More evidence of Nomos raking US customers over the coals. The Nomos textile straps are very nice. Still overpriced at 80 but I do like OEM.


----------



## Tpp3975

evilym said:


> 😂
> 
> 
> Tough choice.
> I have 16,5-17cm wrist (6,5-6,7inch) and my Club is perfect for me. But i could easily go for 37 one (almost the same L2L). With Your wrist size, You should be ok with 36, 37 and 38mm Club case.
> As SPB143 it's way different watch. Bigger and chunkier (and with shorter L2L than Nomos) but as much comortable.
> 
> ----
> Ok, guys how do you find the textile voven straps?
> Is it worth 80€ (strap + clasp)?
> Im thinking about grey one for my Club.


With a 6.75 inch wrist 36, 37 or 38 will work. 36 to 37 are ideal. 38 will be pushing it but should be fine as well.


----------



## njhinde

evilym said:


> ----
> Ok, guys how do you find the textile voven straps?
> Is it worth 80€ (strap + clasp)?
> Im thinking about grey one for my Club.


I think the textile strap is worth it, yes. I have the light grey, and it is one of my most comfortable straps. I would (and probably will) buy a dark grey one too.


----------



## Bonzodog

Tpp3975 said:


> I just ordered the dark grey textile strap in 18mm for my polar. Got mine from minimakital as I paid in euros I got the dark grey plus clasp for 80usd versus Nomos charging $130 for the set. More evidence of Nomos raking US customers over the coals. The Nomos textile straps are very nice. Still overpriced at 80 but I do like OEM.


More a heads up for us in the Uk,Minimakital price does not include taxes,Nomos price is all in ,nothing extra to pay.I’ve bought from both parties ,so first hand knowledge.


----------



## evilym

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks longer lug to lug on a 36mm than a 40.5mm thats so surprising 😮


Not with Nomos and it's loooong lugs 



Tpp3975 said:


> I just ordered the dark grey textile strap in 18mm for my polar. Got mine from minimakital as I paid in euros I got the dark grey plus clasp for 80usd versus Nomos charging $130 for the set. More evidence of Nomos raking US customers over the coals. The Nomos textile straps are very nice. Still overpriced at 80 but I do like OEM.


I just checked minimatikal and their price is slighty bigger than from Nomos shop (and they charge for delivery)...



njhinde said:


> I think the textile strap is worth it, yes. I have the light grey, and it is one of my most comfortable straps. I would (and probably will) buy a dark grey one too.


Looks like im going to buy the dark grey one then! 
Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Mustang1972 said:


> Looks fantastic and looks perfect size in pic 👌pics normally make watches look bigger what size is your wrist please I have a 6 3/4" so not sure 36mm or 38mm. How does this compare to your spb143 ?


you definitely want the 36mm. or the 37mm newer ones. 38mm would be too big for your wrist.


----------



## BRN

For those asking about the textile straps… they are worth the cost. I’ve owned the navy/black one for over three years and it still looks brand new. No fraying and the holes have never expanded. A quick wash by hand with dishwashing soap is all it takes to keep it looking great.

I also purchased the dark grey version for my Hamilton KFM.


----------



## coconutpolygon

orange with the green strap is a great combination


----------



## alas26

duck2h said:


> Looking great! Any other casual straps that you have found to suit the Metro?


Thanks!
I have an array of suede straps that go really well with the metro that I wear causally:
-Nomos Velour in Beige, brown & anthracite
-Hodinkee Bedford in sky blue
























Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## duck2h

alas26 said:


> Thanks!
> I have an array of suede straps that go really well with the metro that I wear causally:
> -Nomos Velour in Beige, brown & anthracite
> -Hodinkee Bedford in sky blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the photos!! They are all great. How does the verlour leather hold up?


----------



## monsters

alas26 said:


> Thanks!
> I have an array of suede straps that go really well with the metro that I wear causally:
> -Nomos Velour in Beige, brown & anthracite
> -Hodinkee Bedford in sky blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


gorgeous! Do you use 16mm or 17mm springbars, and are they hard to install/take off without prying the strap?


----------



## alas26

duck2h said:


> Thanks for the photos!! They are all great. How does the verlour leather hold up?


So far, very well! Very good value for nice supple suede. I've had it for lesss than a year though (~8mo), so more time will tell. 

My experience with Hodinkee leather offerings have been very good. 

Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

monsters said:


> gorgeous! Do you use 16mm or 17mm springbars, and are they hard to install/take off without prying the strap?


I actually just buy the replacement bars for the metro and cut in a quick release hole. Getting pretty good at it by now 

I believe they are 16mm. I will double check...yep, 16mm.


Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## edubassani

Nomos Club 701 on a suede vintage rusty brown.


----------



## smalleq

New racing style strap for my Weltzeit LE:


----------



## MrTickles

It’s been a long time, just saying hi. Loved seeing this thread.


----------



## BRN




----------



## coconutpolygon

smalleq said:


> New racing style strap for my Weltzeit LE:


amazing, and the matching shirt too. what size is your wrist/this watch? looks amazing.


----------



## smalleq

coconutpolygon said:


> amazing, and the matching shirt too. what size is your wrist/this watch? looks amazing.


Wrist is just a hair over 7 inches. The lug to lug of this watch is basically the max I feel comfortable with.


----------



## evilym

My brand new Nomos straps came 2 days ago. 
I was very courious about textile strap. It's nice but sure if worth 80€. Surely will test it more. 

But im amazed how good is this velour strap. 
I chose beige colour and it's perfect for my Club!


----------



## polkas

evilym said:


> My brand new Nomos straps came 2 days ago.
> I was very courious about textile strap. It's nice but sure if worth 80€. Surely will test it more.
> 
> But im amazed how good is this velour strap.
> I chose beige colour and it's perfect for my Club!
> 
> View attachment 17137492
> 
> 
> View attachment 17137493
> 
> 
> View attachment 17137494
> 
> 
> View attachment 17137491


Do update about how's the textile strap! Been thinking for awhile about getting it to replace my Eulit Perlon.


----------



## coconutpolygon

smalleq said:


> Wrist is just a hair over 7 inches. The lug to lug of this watch is basically the max I feel comfortable with.


ahh right, yeah I just looked it up and I think it would be slightly too big for my wrist. I wish they'd make some of their more complicated watches in smaller variants - it looks like they could do it too since their movements are relatively small.


----------



## smalleq

coconutpolygon said:


> ahh right, yeah I just looked it up and I think it would be slightly too big for my wrist. I wish they'd make some of their more complicated watches in smaller variants - it looks like they could do it too since their movements are relatively small.


Part of the issue is that while their base movements are small, the way they do their dates is that the date wheels exist outside the periphery of the movement instead of on top of the periphery. While this gives the benefit of not adding as much thickness and making their dates larger, it also increases the overall movement diameter which makes their complicated watches larger.


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> Tetra 406. I ordered thru Montredo of Germany.
> 
> And amazingly, one day after my post, they emailed me to say they expect the watch to arrive at their place next week!! Then they will ship it from Germany to USA and hopefully it won’t spend a month in customs.
> 
> I did see this watch once at a local AD but it was right before the pandemic. I don’t think they have it any more. Plus it would have cost about $700 more.


It finally arrived! DHL sure took their sweet time delivering it (two freaking weeks, on top of Nomos/Montredo’s ten months of production delays). But I’m finally in the Nomos club!! (Lower case club). I could not be happier with this watch.


----------



## evilym

polkas said:


> Do update about how's the textile strap! Been thinking for awhile about getting it to replace my Eulit Perlon.
> View attachment 17139263


Hehe and im thinking to buy Eulit Perlon for my Club 😁

Probably tomorrow ill try textile strap for longer than couple of minutes. Will get back to you 😀


----------



## flyingpicasso

DC guy said:


> It finally arrived! DHL sure took their sweet time delivering it (two freaking weeks, on top of Nomos/Montredo’s ten months of production delays). But I’m finally in the Nomos club!! (Lower case club). I could not be happier with this watch.
> View attachment 17140351


Great looking watch that definitely doesn't get enough love around here.


----------



## faiz

Came for a wedding in Goslar Germany, was awesome to wear a Nomos whilst here.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## evilym

polkas said:


> Do update about how's the textile strap! Been thinking for awhile about getting it to replace my Eulit Perlon.


After two days on the wrist i can say, the textile strap is very comfortable. 
I have a feeling it'll be also versatile strap.


----------

